# Saudia, Bahrain, UAE & Egypt cut diplomatic ties with Qatar



## The SC

.. The Emirate of terrorism under the siege of the pens of the Arabs .. Saudi newspapers: scandals of Doha will continue and the punishment of "Tamim" discussed in Washington .. UAE Union: the ruling family looking for solutions .. Kuwaiti mediation confirmed failure.






Prince of Qatar

The Arab and Gulf press continued to expose the country's suspicious role in the region and its forbidden relations with the Israeli occupation state. On Saturday, it revealed calls within the ruling family in Doha to apologize to the Gulf. The Emir of Qatar, Tamim bin Hamad, Saudi Arabia, and its attachment to the arms of Israel and Iran. These calls coincide with Tamim's acquiescence to Kuwaiti mediation to heal the rift between Doha and the Gulf states, despite the intransigence of the Qatari leadership and its attempts to thwart it.

In the Saudi daily Al-Jazeerah, the Saudi writer and editor of the newspaper, Jasser Abdul-Aziz Al-Jasser, hinted in his article that a new coup might occur in Qatar unless the Qatari leadership abandons its approach in dealing with terrorists and anti-Gulf and Arab. Doha, to the Gulf Squadron is meaningless, unless the Qatari leadership abandons its approach to dealing with terrorists and anti-Gulfists and Arabs. This can only be achieved by changing leaders and people, not in the strangest and most difficult country in Qatar.

The Saudi writer, even if Sheikh Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Sabah succeeded the Emir of Kuwait and could narrow the differences with Qatar, but the coming days will reveal more "scandals" of Qatar, both in providing support and funds to the terrorists in the organization of the preacher or Nasra, And to contribute to sabotage the stability of Arab countries, especially Egypt, by supporting and providing its beneficiaries, especially the Muslim Brotherhood with funds and information to manage criminal and terrorist operations.

According to the Saudi writer, the Americans affirm that they have sufficient documents and evidence that Qatar has supported the support and support front with funds and weapons .. The financing and deals with the most criminal terrorist organizations, and the most engaged in terrorism, which is the whole world to fight, makes the State of Qatar one of the evil states Which no one can accept to deal with, rather than remaining within a regional system such as the Gulf Cooperation Council.

The newspaper says that "following the failure of Doha's recent moves after Prince Tamim's statements began with an attempt to deny them the pretext of" infiltration "through" acquiescing "Iran and taking over the solvency of its" owners, "and then The attempt to introduce Kuwait as a "mediator", as well as the failure of attempts to entice "miserable" to create chaos in some of the GCC countries, Doha went to search for another "lifeline" by using investigators from the US Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) to identify the source of alleged piracy Which was exposed to the Qatar News Agency.

Saudi Arabia's Al-Jazirah newspaper said that while the scenarios of revealing the dirty face of Qatar's leadership policy were running out, the confusion and tension over the leadership of Doha and its inner sanctuaries of terrorists from groups, organizations and individuals.

On the issue of the Saudi newspaper Al Riyadh, we read "Punishing Qatar in circulation in Washington," where Michael Rubin, a former official in the US Department of Defense, said that the punishment of Qatar has become within the prevailing political range in the US capital, pointing out that there are calls from some Republicans to classify Qatar on Terrorist regulations are not going to pay off quickly.

According to the newspaper "Riyadh", the establishment of a US base (base of many) in Qatar was a mistake by America, because it convinced the Qatari authorities that it can do what it likes to convince the Qatari leaders that the Americans will not leave the base, The fate of many is similar to that of Incirlik Air Force Base in Turkey, where the Pentagon has now left seriously the Incirlik base and started relying on local bases within the American influence areas of Syria or other bases in the region.

"Qatar did what it did to oppose the Arab line in order to feel its importance. Without the bureaucracy and diplomacy of Qatar in Washington as a supporter of terrorism, and the calls by some Republicans to classify Qatar on the terrorist lists will not come quickly, The American capital. "

The US official said that Qatar has not respected Iraq and bribed a sectarian gang in it, and it has caused the killing of thousands of innocent people in Syria by supporting the most extremist factions.

"The Libyan National Human Rights Commission called on the International Criminal Court and the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights to open an international investigation into the interference and financial and military support of the State of Qatar to the groups and organizations, Terrorist organization in Libya.

The expert in the Foundation for the Defense of American Democracy, David Weinberg: Qatar has not moved against the people who financed terrorist organizations worldwide, pointing out that the current crisis has made Doha feel scared, expecting US action.





Saudi Daily Newspaper

On Qatar-Israel relations, the Saudi newspaper Al-Riyadh reported that Qatar had initiated bridges of friendship and peace with Israel immediately after the Madrid peace conference between the Palestinians and Israel in 1991. Before the ink dries, it did not bother to wait until the outcome of this conference To real peace or not, especially since the occupied party is known for its evasion and evasion of any obligations, and it seems that all that was needed Doha just a pretext to escape towards the occupying state.






Under the title "Concern in Qatar .. The ruling family is looking for solutions to the crisis," the newspaper "Union" UAE, the return of Prince Tamim to Qatar from Kuwait without any results of the Kuwaiti mediation on the crisis with the cooperation countries, has made him a state of serious concern, Especially after the reports of the leadership of the Qatari opposition criticized strongly the foreign policy of Doha, which led most Arab countries to boycott the Gulf emirate, until it became a break with the majority of the Gulf Cooperation Council because of its supportive of terrorism and blatant policy of interference in the internal affairs of those countries .

According to the newspaper, there are reports of the movements of the Qatari opposition to get rid of Tamim bin Hamad and his advisors, who pushed Doha into a quagmire of collapse and isolation. The little prince directed his advisors and government officials to move quickly to discourage the Qatari opposition, which threatens his regime. 

Qatar sent letters to Saudi King Salman bin Abdul Aziz apologizing for the abuses of the current government in Qatar, the Saudi newspaper Al-Riyadh reported.






https://www.youm7.com/story/2017/6/3/غضب-الخليج-يلاحق-قطر-إمارة-الإرهاب-تحت-حصار-أقلام-العرب/3266671

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EmeraldRabbit

Since the government just tried to assassinate their own defense minister it seems like the royals want to go along with the flow now that there is pressure from their neighbors (blocking Al-Jazeera, increasing anti-Qatar rehtopric).

Looks like the "_Islamic_" Military Alliance is being setup to fail.

Thanks UAE / KSA, you've turned your backs on so many Arab neighbors, how long before its their turn where they "fall" to some sort of "Arab Spring". Make sure to lick the boots of the US real clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Arabi

Saudi Arabia broke diplomatic relations and all land sea and air contacts with fellow Gulf Arab state Qatar on Monday, saying the move was necessary to protect the kingdom from what it described as terrorism and extremism.

The United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and Egypt also cut ties with Qatar on Monday.

Saudi Arabia's official state news agency, citing an official source, said the kingdom had decided to sever diplomatic and consular relations with Qatar "proceeding from the exercise of its sovereign right guaranteed by international law and the protection of national security from the dangers of terrorism and extremism".

Saudi Arabia cut all land air and sea contacts with Qatar "and urges all brotherly countries and companies to do the same."

Charles Lister, a senior fellow at the Middle Eats Institute, responded on Twitter to the news by pointing out that Qatar "is very heavily reliant on food supplies accessed" through Saudi Arabia, so a closing of the borders poses a "very" serious challenge to Doha.

Qatar is the world's largest exporter of liquefied natural gas (LNG) and has extensive air and banking links throughout the countries that snapped diplomatic ties. State-owned flag carrier Qatar Airways uses air terminals in all of the countries and has extensive links to Europe, Asia and the United States.

Bahrain, a close Saudi ally, also said on Monday it has cut diplomatic relations with Qatar, accusing its fellow Gulf Arab state of backing terrorism and interfering in Bahrain's internal affairs.

Bahrain is also cutting air and sea contacts with Qatar and was giving its citizens in Qatar 14 days to leave.

The United Arab Emirates' decision to cut ties with Qatar was reported by state news agency WAM, accusing its Gulf Arab neighbor of supporting extremism and undermining regional stability.

The Emirates gave diplomats 48 hours to leave the country, citing their "support, funding and embrace of terrorist, extremist and sectarian organisations," WAM said.

CNBC

Well, welcome to the Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabi

About 9 small monitoring airplanes are flying the sky of Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabi 

What do you believe is the overall motive here? It's big move, Qatar has been removed from the Arab coalition as well, among many other measures. Is this going to go farther?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shiji

Saudi cut ties with Qatar for sponsoring terrorism? 
Hypocrisy lvl over 9000? Who is Saudistan trying to fool?

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Somali-Turk

lol emirate of terror.

the problem with saudi arabia and qatar is every terrorist wanna be group get funded by these two countries.

alshabab terror group which soley targets somali civilian muslims get all their funds either from these two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The SC

Qatari intelligence had infiltrated the Yemeni government and the offices of Hadi and was leaking information about the Arab coalition to Iran, now that is perceived as abuse of friendship and even an act of conspiring with a perceived enemy state, namely Iran, that is how serious it is..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

@EgyptianAmerican @Kuwaiti Girl 
A quick summary would be nice what the fish is happening ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

*If this goes any further either the House of Saud or the Qatari ruler will eventually fall. The proximity of these two neighbours makes it impossible to ignore the effects. Turkey is going to stand by Qatar and of course Iran will indirectly assist Qatar. So, it's not going to be a stroll through the park for the House of Saud. The US will try to calm things down as her largest military base in the region is in Qatar. It's an opportunity for Erdogan to settle a score with those who orchestrated the coup.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabi

Falcon29 said:


> @Arabi
> 
> What do you believe is the overall motive here? It's big move, Qatar has been removed from the Arab coalition as well, among many other measures. Is this going to go farther?



I think Jordan will follow this decision and will cut diplomatic ties with Qatar in the upcoming hours, the only Arab country that encountered similar situation was Egypt when it agreed on Camp David Accord with Israel, several arab countries cut their ties with Egypt and they even tried to move Arab League center from Cairo to another city outside. I think that means Qatar has committed something serious to make all these countries agree on such a decision. As you see, they just severed political, militarily ties by the moment, but the real strong hit will be the economic one. When Qatar finds itself isolated, then it will approve of whatever they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Arabs being Arabs. Pathetically allowing short sighted rivalries and manipulation by outside forces drive conflict among each other. Its so ironic, its Ramadan and yet these governments go exactly against what they should be doing according to the religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## That Guy

T-Rex said:


> *If this goes any further either the House of Saud or the Qatari ruler will eventually fall. The proximity of these two neighbours makes it impossible to ignore the effects. Turkey is going to stand by Qatar and of course Iran will indirectly assist Qatar. So, it's not going to be a stroll through the park for the House of Saud. The US will try to calm things down as her largest military base in the region is in Qatar. It's an opportunity for Erdogan to settle a score with those who orchestrated the coup.*


Turkey would likely openly back Qatar, but it's unlikely that this will lead to open hostility. The US is likely to put a stop to this, before it gets out of hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-Rex

Arabi said:


> I think Jordan will follow this decision and will cut diplomatic ties with Qatar in the upcoming hours, the only Arab country that encountered similar situation was Egypt when it agreed on Camp David Accord with Israel, several arab countries cut their ties with Egypt and they even tried to move Arab League center from Cairo to another city outside. I think that means Qatar has committed something serious to make all these countries agree on such a decision. As you see, they just severed political, militarily ties by the moment, but the real strong hit will be the economic one. When Qatar finds itself isolated, then it will approve of whatever they want.


*
Qatar would have bowed if she was alone but she is not. So, I think it's a day dream for the UAE and Saudi despots. The possibility is always there but I don't think this is how things will turn out.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871581059317510144


----------



## Falcon29

T-Rex said:


> *If this goes any further either the House of Saud or the Qatari ruler will eventually fall. The proximity of these two neighbours makes it impossible to ignore the effects. Turkey is going to stand by Qatar and of course Iran will indirectly assist Qatar. So, it's not going to be a stroll through the park for the House of Saud. The US will try to calm things down as her largest military base in the region is in Qatar. It's an opportunity for Erdogan to settle a score with those who orchestrated the coup.*



Iran has nothing to do with this nor will it get involved. Qatar and Iran are no allies. This is mostly about the situation post 2013 with the Muslim Brotherhood. Both sides have made mistakes and committed wrong doings, but this shouldn't occur between GCC nations that look so closely on many matters. 



Arabi said:


> I think Jordan will follow this decision and will cut diplomatic ties with Qatar in the upcoming hours, the only Arab country that encountered similar situation was Egypt when it agreed on Camp David Accord with Israel, several arab countries cut their ties with Egypt and they even tried to move Arab League center from Cairo to another city outside. I think that means Qatar has committed something serious to make all these countries agree on such a decision. As you see, they just severed political, militarily ties by the moment, but the real strong hit will be the economic one. When Qatar finds itself isolated, then it will approve of whatever they want.



I don't think it will play out that way, this will be settled in private. Qatar is no ally to Iran if that is the concern. So what is are the demands? They likely are irrational which makes this a misplayed move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

I guess Qatar are the financiers of ISIS which also plays in favour of Iran. Qatar is doing the covert dirty work of Iran.

I am just guessing.... 

However this unravels I am more concerned about how this will impact pakistan ... hope we don't get caught in the middle of all this mess. Imagine a single missile from Qatar landing in Dubai... the entire castles build in sand will domino as foreigners who support that land run for the hills outta the region.


----------



## Somali-Turk

Four countries cut links with Qatar over 'terrorism' support
Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates have cut diplomatic ties with Qatar, accusing it of destabilising the region.
The countries say Qatar is supporting terrorist groups including the Muslim Brotherhood.
The Saudi state news agency SPA said Riyadh had closed its borders, severing land, sea and air contact.
It cited officials as saying it was to "protect its national security from the dangers of terrorism and extremism".
Egypt has also closed its airspace and ports for all Qatari transportation, the foreign ministry said.
The United Arab Emirates has given Qatari diplomats 48 hours to leave the country. Abu Dhabi accuses Doha of "supporting, funding and embracing terrorism, extremism and sectarian organisations," state news agency WAM said.
Bahrain's state news agency said the country was cutting ties with Qatar over "shaking the security and stability of Bahrain and meddling in its affairs".
The Saudi-led Arab coalition fighting Yemen's Houthi rebels also expelled Qatar from its alliance because of Doha's "practices that strengthen terrorism" and its support to groups "including Al-Qaeda and Daesh [also known as the so-called Islamic State], as well as dealing with the rebel militias", according to SPA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Pan-Arabism à la Saud.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## That Guy

I find it offensively hilarious that KSA is accusing Qatar of sponsoring terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Kuwait and Oman aren't supporting Saudi Arabia's position which is important to point out. Especially Oman maintains traditionally a good relationship with Iran. Kuwait is always neutral towards Iran. in short: GCC is dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The SC

Great confusion at Hamad International Airport in Qatar..


----------



## UkroTurk

*Four countries cut links with Qatar over 'terrorism' support*

Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates have cut diplomatic ties with Qatar, accusing it of destabilising the region.

The countries say Qatar is supporting terrorist groups including the Muslim Brotherhood.

The Saudi state news agency SPA said Riyadh had closed its borders, severing land, sea and air contact with Qatar.

It cited officials as saying it was to "protect its national security from the dangers of terrorism and extremism".

Egypt has also closed its airspace and ports for all Qatari transportation, its foreign ministry said.




The United Arab Emirates has given Qatari diplomats 48 hours to leave the country. Abu Dhabi accuses Doha of "supporting, funding and embracing terrorism, extremism and sectarian organisations," state news agency WAM said.

Bahrain's state news agency said the country was cutting ties with Qatar because Doha was "shaking the security and stability of Bahrain and meddling in its affairs".

The Saudi-led Arab coalition fighting Yemen's Houthi rebels also expelled Qatar from its alliance because of Doha's "practices that strengthen terrorism" and its support to groups "including al-Qaeda and Daesh [also known as the so-called Islamic State], as well as dealing with the rebel militias", according to SPA.

Qatar has provided its warplanes to carry out air strikes against the Houthi rebels.

Qatar has so far made no public comments on the latest developments.

The row comes almost two weeks after controversial comments attributed to the Emir of Qatar, Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani, appeared online.

The government in Doha has dismissed them as fake, attributing the report to a "shameful cybercrime".


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-40155829


----------



## Devil Soul

This is not the 1st time that Qatar have come under pressure or being accused of working against the other Arab countries, few years back also KSA accused Qatar of backstabbing, but the dust settled after other Arab countries jumped in to settle the issue.


----------



## Clutch

I think there is going to be war in the gulf... all those shinny skyscrapers are going to turn to dust in Dubai, Doha, Oman, Bahrain... all the enemies who have been jealous of the gulfs wealth and gonna sit down and enjoy the show such as the NATO types, the Israelis., and if course the Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

uhmmm whats going on?


----------



## Yaseen1

once again u.s and israel have trapped arabs in their web and unity of Muslims is damaged.Middle east countries existence are in threat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

I will not surprised if its escalate to a war. Cutting of diplomatic ties is no laughing matter. It is the prelude to open scale conflict.


----------



## Clutch

*'Terrorism' causes Saudi Arabia, Egypt, UAE to isolate Qatar*
AP | ReutersUpdated less than a minute ago
468
18

Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain severed their ties with Qatar on Monday, accusing it of supporting terrorism, in an unprecedented breach between the most powerful members of the Gulf Cooperation Council.

The coordinated move dramatically escalates a dispute over Qatar's support of the Muslim Brotherhood, the world's oldest Islamist movement, and adds accusations that Doha even backs the agenda of regional arch-rival Iran.

The three Gulf states announced the closure of transport ties with Qatar and gave Qatari visitors and residents two weeks to leave their countries. Qatar was also expelled from a Saudi-led coalition fighting in Yemen.

These are more severe measures than during a previous eight-month rift in 2014, when Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and the UAE withdrew their ambassadors from Doha. At that time, travel links were maintained and Qataris were not expelled.

A split between Doha and its closest allies can have repercussions around the Middle East where Gulf states have used their financial and political power to influence events in Libya, Egypt, Syria, Iraq and Yemen.

Qatar is also due to host the World Cup in 2022.

*Al Jazeera*
In a statement on state news agency SPA, oil giant Saudi Arabia accused Qatar of backing militant groups and spreading their violent ideology, in an apparent reference to Qatar's influential state-owned satellite channel al Jazeera.

"(Qatar) embraces multiple terrorist and sectarian groups aimed at disturbing stability in the region, including the Muslim Brotherhood, ISIS (Islamic State) and Al Qaeda, and promotes the message and schemes of these groups through their media constantly," SPA said.

The statement went on to accuse Qatar of supporting what it described as Iranian-backed militants in its restive and largely Shia-populated eastern region of Qatif and in Bahrain.

There was no immediate Qatari reaction to the announcements, and Qatari officials could not be reached for comment, but it has denied supporting terrorism or Iran in the past.

Egypt, the Arab world's most populous nation, said on its state news agency that Qatar's policy "threatens Arab national security and sows the seeds of strife and division within Arab societies according to a deliberate plan aimed at the unity and interests of the Arab nation."

Bahrain's Foreign Affairs Ministry issued a statement saying it would withdraw its diplomatic mission from the Qatari capital of Doha within 48 hours.

The statement further said that all Qatari diplomats should leave Bahrain within the same period.

Bahrain blamed Qatar's “media incitement, support for armed terrorist activities and funding linked to Iranian groups to carry out sabotage and spreading chaos in Bahrain” for its decision.

All the nations also announced plans to cut air and sea traffic to the peninsular country. It wasn't immediately clear how that would affect Qatar Airways, one of the region's major long-haul carriers.

*US downplays rift*
United States (US) Secretary of State Rex Tillerson says he does not expect a growing rift between Qatar and its Gulf neighbours to degrade unity in the fight against militancy.

Tillderson told a news conference in Sydney that the rift will have no implications for the effort against the militant Islamic State group.

Qatar hosts a key US air base.

*Etihad suspends operations in Qatar*
The Abu Dhabi-based airline Etihad says it is suspending flights to Qatar amid the growing diplomatic rift.

Etihad said on its website Monday its last flights “until further notice” would leave early Tuesday morning.

However the UAE flag carrier gave no reason for the decision.



Muhammad bin Hamid said:


> once again u.s and israel have trapped arabs in their web and unity of Muslims is damaged.Middle east countries existence are in threat




Nobody can make a fool of you unless you are a fool to start of with.

GCC have always been a nation of fools.



Beast said:


> I will not surprised if its escalate to a war. Cutting of diplomatic ties is no laughing matter. It is the prelude to open scale conflict.



It is war... Saudi invasion of Qatar is around the corner.

Pakistan should stay out of this! Let the fools burn themselves.


----------



## Arabi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871613583242780672


The SC said:


> Great confusion at Hamad International Airport in Qatar..



Qatar Airways has lost 15 million dollars due to the closing of airports and skies of KSA, Bharain, UAE and Egypt to any flight from/to Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deliorman

Saudis and Emiratis really have a problem with Al Jazeera it seems, huh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Murgah

Goodbye peace in GCC countries.


----------



## That Guy

Clutch said:


> I think there is going to be war in the gulf... all those shinny skyscrapers are going to turn to dust in Dubai, Doha, Oman, Bahrain... all the enemies who have been jealous of the gulfs wealth and gonna sit down and enjoy the show such as the NATO types, the Israelis., and if course the Indians


Unlikely.


----------



## Saho

I wonder which side will Trumpf take?


----------



## Trango Towers

well now we know for certain who removed muhammed Morsi.
Saudi and UAE rulers are filth. 
there is no muslim unity. these people are selfish. house of saud iis in bed with Israel.
only time before they fall. when they do I will be smiling

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jugger

It doesn't take much for the Arabs to fight one another.
The fault lines are very clear, the mistrust and animosity is what defines them now.
One thing is very clear that if any state supports terrorism or propagates terrorist ideology then it will be isolated by the global community.
The world is getting fed up of religious terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Corona

Clutch said:


> I think there is going to be war in the gulf... all those shinny skyscrapers are going to turn to dust in Dubai, Doha, Oman, Bahrain... all the enemies who have been jealous of the gulfs wealth and gonna sit down and enjoy the show such as the NATO types, the Israelis., and if course the Indians


Mate I'm the last person who wants to see Dubai destroyed. I have friends there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

What a short-sighted move by the KSA et al, but that just shows the reactionary nature of these regimes. The problem is the gulf states are feeling emboldened by the hawkish Trump administration, and are acting this harshly to Qatar DESPITE Qatar denying make those statements about Israel and Iran.

The thing they dont realise is that Trump is not going to be here forever. In fact it is looking very much like he is going to be a one-term president judging by all the scandals and dip in opinion polls.
And heck Trump might even change course on Iran, much like Obama and to some extent even Bush.
Thats because they realised that you can not get regional stability by excluding/isolating one of the regions main powers. Trump may very well come to realise this late in his precidensy.
This is the problem with GCC, they are not playing the long game but instead put all their bets on Trump. A short term bet. That is why they today stand as loosers in Iraq, Syria, Yemen and Lebanon and will remain loosers in the long term future.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arabi

All stocks in Qatar Stock Exchange are in RED, the stock market of Qatar is down with 6% ...









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871565661771894786
I now can understand why AlAhli team canceled the sponsorship deal with Qatar Airways, it is going to lose every dime it has during this rift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Important lesson here for GCC boot lickers here in Pakistan, when it comes to achieving their objectives, the Gulf monarchs don't even give a damn about their own Arab brethren.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## mohd497

Arabi said:


> All stocks in Qatar Stock Exchange are in RED, the stock market of Qatar is down with 6% ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871565661771894786
> I now can understand why AlAhli team canceled the sponsorship deal with Qatar Airways, it is going to lose every dime it has during this rift.


Just yesterday, you people were saying that qatar is our brother nothing will happen. Fake news. What is this?? And what rational is there to block civilian airlines. Even Pakistan and India doesn't do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arabi

Breaking: Yemen severs its ties with Qatar ..... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871622183386304512
It seems the list is not complete yet.


----------



## IronHeart

Saudi Arabia is accusing Qatar of supporting terrorism? Saudi Arabia is the largest manufacturing plant of jihadist in the world itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Arabi

mohd497 said:


> Just yesterday, you people were saying that qatar is our brother nothing will happen. Fake news. What is this?? And what rational is there to block civilian airlines. Even Pakistan and India doesn't do that.



Yes they are our brothers, and you can see how both Saudis and Qataris reacted to the DECISION, no hostility between the people but some political differences and we believe this issue should be resolved ASAP. As you know it's better to place little economic sanction than firing missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Clutch said:


> I think there is going to be war in the gulf... all those shinny skyscrapers are going to turn to dust in Dubai, Doha, Oman, Bahrain... all the enemies who have been jealous of the gulfs wealth and gonna sit down and enjoy the show such as the NATO types, the Israelis., and if course the Indians


No, that won't happen. The U S,U.K, France, and even Asian coublike Japan have huge investments in these countries and for the former military bases. So any war here is out of the question. 
I believe neutral countries like Kuwait shiuld meditate between both sides . We can also intervene to calm things down and prevent them from getting out of hand. There will certainly never be a war in this area, not anytime soon. Even if it means a change in regime in Qatar, then regional and western powers will make that happen than allowing the country to turn into another Syria. We have too much at stake there . So talk of any war is wishful thinking.


----------



## idune

The SC said:


> Qatari intelligence had infiltrated the Yemeni government and the offices of Hadi and was leaking information about the Arab coalition to Iran, now that is perceived as abuse of friendship and even an act of conspiring with a perceived enemy state, namely Iran, that is how serious it is,,



stated reasons from these 4 countries are bunch of pure bs. Qatar had been funding terror goup as saudis since years now. Since, Qatar did not toe saudi line, it is being made an outcast. But still Oman, Kuwait did not say anything. Nonetheless, both Qatari and Saudis are involved in terror funding and sponsorship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

Al Saud is leading to Pan Pagan Arabism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Arabi said:


> Breaking: Yemen severs its ties with Qatar .....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871622183386304512
> It seems the list is not complete yet.



Are you for real? Yemen is not a functioning country as saudis imposed war on them. How Yemen can maintain a tie with any country at the moment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohd497

Arabi said:


> Yes they are our brothers, and you can see how both Saudis and Qataris reacted to the DECISION, no hostility between the people but some political differences and we believe this issue should be resolved ASAP. As you know it's better to place little economic sanction than firing missiles.


Right now I am seeing two outcomes. 

1) Qatar falls by this action and mend there ways towards saud.
2) Qatar doesn't give up to pressure and feud accelerates to unprecedented level.

2nd one is more likely to me. If your kings can go that much further to cutting off ties out of the blue. I can only imagine what qatari king will do if his ego is hurt.


----------



## mike2000 is back

UkroTurk said:


> *Four countries cut links with Qatar over 'terrorism' support*
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates have cut diplomatic ties with Qatar, accusing it of destabilising the region.
> 
> The countries say Qatar is supporting terrorist groups including the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> The Saudi state news agency SPA said Riyadh had closed its borders, severing land, sea and air contact with Qatar.
> 
> It cited officials as saying it was to "protect its national security from the dangers of terrorism and extremism".
> 
> Egypt has also closed its airspace and ports for all Qatari transportation, its foreign ministry said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United Arab Emirates has given Qatari diplomats 48 hours to leave the country. Abu Dhabi accuses Doha of "supporting, funding and embracing terrorism, extremism and sectarian organisations," state news agency WAM said.
> 
> Bahrain's state news agency said the country was cutting ties with Qatar because Doha was "shaking the security and stability of Bahrain and meddling in its affairs".
> 
> The Saudi-led Arab coalition fighting Yemen's Houthi rebels also expelled Qatar from its alliance because of Doha's "practices that strengthen terrorism" and its support to groups "including al-Qaeda and Daesh [also known as the so-called Islamic State], as well as dealing with the rebel militias", according to SPA.
> 
> Qatar has provided its warplanes to carry out air strikes against the Houthi rebels.
> 
> Qatar has so far made no public comments on the latest developments.
> 
> The row comes almost two weeks after controversial comments attributed to the Emir of Qatar, Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani, appeared online.
> 
> The government in Doha has dismissed them as fake, attributing the report to a "shameful cybercrime".
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-40155829



Hmmmm.....this might have a serious impact on Qatar's economy if this goes on for a long time. Both sides should calm down and sortg things out diplomatically. I'm sure a compromise can be reached.


----------



## The SC

Now add *Yemen*, *Libya*, *Iraq*, *Tunisia* and* Pakistan*, they have also cut their diplomatic relations with Qatar..
Some Europeans might follow suite, like France, Sweden, Greece, Armenia, Denmark and Belgium..



mike2000 is back said:


> Hmmmm.....this might have a serious impact on Qatar's economy if this goes on for a long time. Both sides should calm down and sortg things out diplomatically. I'm sure a compromise can be reached.


Serious impact already stated to show:
After cutting off Egypt and the Gulf countries relations with Doha .. Qatar's stock market drops more than 6%


----------



## idune

mohd497 said:


> Right now I am seeing two outcomes.
> 
> 1) Qatar falls by this action and mend there ways towards saud.
> 2) Qatar doesn't give up to pressure and feud accelerates to unprecedented level.
> 
> 2nd one is more likely to me. If your kings can go that much further to cutting off ties out of the blue. I can only imagine what qatari king will do if his ego is hurt.



Few important factors, Qatar host US centcom and Turkish base(or to be). Saudis would not dare invasion like Bahrain. Besides, fault line is drawn and Saudi alliance is getting weaker by the day. Oman and Kuwait other GCC members so far kept quiet. UK after the terror attack, wants to put pressure in saudis. Trump got money he needs, US would not entangle itself in saudi led feud. Other regional elephants both Turkey and Iran (Iraq by extension) will lend support to Qatar. So, Qatar is not in any danger by any means. They just need to blow this over and correct itself from terror funding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

mike2000 is back said:


> Hmmmm.....this might have a serious impact on Qatar's economy if this goes on for a long time. Both sides should calm down and sortg things out diplomatically. I'm sure a compromise can be reached.


Qatar is the super power of LNG. Every other things are just for fun, eg. Al-Jazeera.
I am with Qatar. This is the only modern country in GCC


----------



## The SC

idune said:


> Few important factors, Qatar host US centcom and Turkish base(or to be). Saudis would not dare invasion like Bahrain. Besides, fault line is drawn and Saudi alliance is getting weaker by the day. Oman and Kuwait other GCC members so far kept quiet. UK after the terror attack, wants to put pressure in saudis. Trump got money he needs, US would not entangle itself in saudi led feud. Other regional elephants both Turkey and Iran (Iraq by extension) will lend support to Qatar. So, Qatar is not in any danger by any means. They just need to blow this over and correct itself from terror funding.


Qatar gets most of its food through Saudi Arabia, and you say Qatar is in no danger by any means..


----------



## idune

TopCat said:


> Qatar is the super power of LNG. Every other things are just for fun, eg. Al-Jazeera.
> I am with Qatar. This is the only modern country in GCC



in their mentality, NONE (including Qatar) of the GCC countries are at per with contemporary thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Clutch said:


> I guess Qatar are the financiers of ISIS which also plays in favour of Iran. Qatar is doing the covert dirty work of Iran.
> 
> I am just guessing....
> 
> However this unravels I am more concerned about how this will impact pakistan ... hope we don't get caught in the middle of all this mess. Imagine a single missile from Qatar landing in Dubai... the entire castles build in sand will domino as foreigners who support that land run for the hills outta the region.



*
Saudi despots and their UAE minions funds Daesh and israel supplies weapons to them while Qatar supports MB and pro-democracy movement in Syria.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

The SC said:


> Qatar gets most of its food through Saudi Arabia, and you say Qatar is in no danger by any means..



Qatar does not have to get food through saudis, it can import itself or other friendly countries can help them get it.

In fact, if Qatar plays its card right and get its act together, this will turn out to be cardinal mistake saudis have done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Deliorman said:


> Saudis and Emiratis really have a problem with Al Jazeera it seems, huh.


*
These scums have an aversion towards anything that might reveal the truth about their wicked life styles.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> in their mentality, NONE (including Qatar) of the GCC countries are at *per with contemporary thinking.*



Thats true. But qatar is on the right track.


----------



## T-Rex

snow lake said:


> well now we know for certain who removed muhammed Morsi.
> Saudi and UAE rulers are filth.
> there is no muslim unity. these people are selfish. house of saud iis in bed with Israel.
> only time before they fall. when they do I will be smiling


*
Millions of Muslims will smile at their demise.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabi

BreakingNews: Libya cuts ties with Qatar......


----------



## dani958

Beast said:


> I will not surprised if its escalate to a war. Cutting of diplomatic ties is no laughing matter. It is the prelude to open scale conflict.


war its more money to usa defence industry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Dose anyone want to blame things on us again?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The SC

idune said:


> Qatar does not have to get food through saudis, it can import itself or other friendly countries can help them get it.
> 
> In fact, if Qatar plays its card right and get its act together, this will turn out to be cardinal mistake saudis have done.


And why is that..Qatar has 200 000 population..and most of them are pro-Saudis, even the ruling family has sent excuses to KSA today.. so the problem is with the ruling prince and its government not with the Qatari people..


----------



## MICA

Best decision made by arabs in decades

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IronHeart

Arabi said:


> BreakingNews: Libya cuts ties with Qatar......


Libya number 1 or Libya number 2 or Libya number 3?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## The SC

*The leadership of the Arab coalition forces ends the participation of Qatar forces in Yemen*


----------



## mike2000 is back

TopCat said:


> Qatar is the super power of LNG. Every other things are just for fun, eg. Al-Jazeera.
> I am with Qatar. This is the only modern country in GCC


They are not the only modern country in the region. I can attest that U.A.E is very very modern as well. 
Anyway, this has nothing to do with modernity. It's just about Interests. 
Plus you seem to underestimate the huge cross border trade that goes on between gulf countries . The GCC is not only the wealthiest region in the muslim world but also the most integrated business wise. So this action will have a serious impact on Qatar and even the other GCC countries as well. Qatar's Royal family should be very careful. Having been there , I can say it's a very wealthy and developed country with ultra high living standards for its citizens and very liberal/open for business. So they should focus on this, instead of supporting radical sunni terrorists groups which offers little benefit to the country. It's not like they are a big country like KSA or Iran either. So I'm still trying to figure out why they are over playing their hand in this middle eastern quagmire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UkroTurk

It probably will happen that the Saudians cancel the navalship's deal with Turkey due to:
Turkey has a base in Qatar.
Turkey and Qatar have been strategic partners.



How can the middle east countries , which are divided little pieces, dare fight each other?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mdcp

Dubai is sponsoring terrorism in Pakistan and it can be called as mini israel. Also proofs shown dubai was involved in failed coup attempt in Turkey. Saudis are doing wrong first they interfere in elected govt of Mursi and supported a traitor.

We need to support Qatar for supporting innocent muslims and raising voice for them against brutal discrimination

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

mike2000 is back said:


> No, that won't happen. The U S,U.K, France, and even Asian coublike Japan have huge investments in these countries and for the former military bases. So any war here is out of the question.
> I believe neutral countries like Kuwait shiuld meditate between both sides . We can also intervene to calm things down and prevent them from getting out of hand. There will certainly never be a war in this area, not anytime soon. Even if it means a change in regime in Qatar, then regional and western powers will make that happen than allowing the country to turn into another Syria. We have too much at stake there . So talk of any war is wishful thinking.


This is a big news, because Qatar is deeply connected to many nations! They sell half of their LNG to China, and invest gigantic amount of surplus monies mostly in Europe.





They are pivotal shareholder of many Europe-based assets like Volkswagen AG, Barclays Plc and Credit Suisse Group AG, Glencore, J Sainsbury Plc, British Airways. Chinese (CIC, a sovereign fund) also partner with them on big ticket assets like London Heathrow airport, UK National Grid Plc and some trophy assets in London. See their behemoth $335 billion Qatari Investment Authority (QIA, their sovereign fund):




Steady LNG supply is important to China, Qatari capital is instrumental to Europe, even Chinese sovereign fund has huge vested interests, so I'm afraid both will be affected if tension in ME escalates. Being a heavy shareholder in UK economy, perhaps Qatar can mobilize political resources in London to help de-escalate the situation.

Citation: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-...st-sovereign-funds.328675/page-4#post-9101020

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tesla

damns to america and your hannibal allieds.

democratic and liberties country Usa + Communist-Terrorist PKK-PYD +Egyptian Dictator Sisi + Primitive Despots Saudies .
This is Absolutely Devil Alliance

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabi

tesla said:


> damns to america and your hannibal allieds.
> 
> democratic and liberties country Usa + Communist-Terrorist PKK-PYD +Egyptian Dictator Sisi + Primitive Despots Saudies .
> This is Absolutely Devil Alliance



If Qatar and Turkey are really strategic partners as you say, then why Turkey didn't announce any statement regarding the issue. I remember when the failed military coup happened in Turkey, Qatar was one of the first countries to oppose it. Where is Erdogan right now?


----------



## EmeraldRabbit

Cthulhu said:


> Dose anyone want to blame things on us again?



Yea the recent Trump visit and leaked emails show no involvement of the US in anyway 

/s


----------



## T-Rex

EmeraldRabbit said:


> Yea the recent Trump visit and leaked emails show no involvement of the US in anyway
> 
> /s


*
They just give shelter to the kingpin, that's all!*


----------



## T-Rex

Arabi said:


> If Qatar and Turkey are really strategic partners as you say, then why Turkey didn't announce any statement regarding the issue. I remember when the failed military coup happened in Turkey, Qatar was one of the first countries to oppose it. Where is Erdogan right now?


*
I haven't seen any response from Qatar either! It's too early my dear friend, you have to wait.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

That's a bad development


----------



## Cthulhu

EmeraldRabbit said:


> Yea the recent Trump visit and leaked emails show no involvement of the US in anyway
> 
> /s


us=Iranians, it's a pronoun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

war&peace said:


> That's a bad development


*
There's a silver lining in every dark cloud! This may be the end game of the anaconda we know as the SA regime.*


----------



## Arabi

T-Rex said:


> *I haven't seen any response from Qatar either! It's too early my dear friend, you have to wait.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871611539622703104
I'm still digging for any Erdogan's statement, but there is non.


----------



## Full Moon

ResurgentIran said:


> What a short-sighted move by the KSA et al, but that just shows the reactionary nature of these regimes. The problem is the gulf states are feeling emboldened by the hawkish Trump administration, and are acting this harshly to Qatar DESPITE Qatar denying make those statements about Israel and Iran.
> 
> The thing they dont realise is that Trump is not going to be here forever. In fact it is looking very much like he is going to be a one-term president judging by all the scandals and dip in opinion polls.
> And heck Trump might even change course on Iran, much like Obama and to some extent even Bush.
> Thats because they realised that you can not get regional stability by excluding/isolating one of the regions main powers. Trump may very well come to realise this late in his precidensy.
> This is the problem with GCC, they are not playing the long game but instead put all their bets on Trump. A short term bet. That is why they today stand as loosers in Iraq, Syria, Yemen and Lebanon and will remain loosers in the long term future.



A Persian man's advice over an Arab Tazi fight. What a faithful advisor you will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Shotgunner51 said:


> This is a big news, because Qatar is deeply connected to many nations. They sell half of their LNG to China, and invest gigantic amount of surplus monies mostly in Europe.
> 
> View attachment 401602​
> They are pivotal shareholder of many European companies like Volkswagen AG, Barclays Plc and Credit Suisse Group AG, Glencore, J Sainsbury Plc, British Airways. Chinese (CIC, a sovereign fund) also partner with them on investing in big ticket assets like London Heathrow airport, UK National Grid Plc and some trophy assets in London. See their behemoth $335 billion Qatari Investment Authority (QIA, their sovereign fund):
> 
> View attachment 401603​
> LNG is important to China, Qatari capital is instrumental to Europe, I'm afraid both will be affected if tension in ME escalates.
> 
> Citation: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-...st-sovereign-funds.328675/page-4#post-9101020


Exactly, Gulf countries leaders contrary to what some people might think are very pragmatic and liberal when it comes to business/trade and investments. Reason the region attracts so much expats/investment and trade. For example small Qatar alone with barely 2-3million people has a GDP almost equal to that of Egypt,Iran etc. 
So I believe it's very unlikely/if not impossible for a war to erupt in any gulf state. There's just so much at stake that even foreign powers will be willing to do anything to stop this from happening. 
Plus KSA and gulf states account for Almost 60%of all OPEC oil production. So they have a huge leverage over world's economy/trade and they are backed by huge western military presence in the region, hence there is very little chance of conflict erupting in this region. 





They also have huge trade and investments with emerging economies like India, China, Japan, S.Korea, Brazil etc. So I believe it's in their interests to solve their disputes peacefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*In a new statement from the Egyptian Foreign Ministry: Qatar supports terrorism in Sinai and we have evidence.*


----------



## 帅的一匹

Clutch said:


> I think there is going to be war in the gulf... all those shinny skyscrapers are going to turn to dust in Dubai, Doha, Oman, Bahrain... all the enemies who have been jealous of the gulfs wealth and gonna sit down and enjoy the show such as the NATO types, the Israelis., and if course the Indians


USA ambassador of Qatar said this morning that USA appreciate Qatar's contribution in supporting anti-ISIS league operation and its endeavour to cut off the capital chain to ISiS. If Saudi and UAE launch a war against Qatar, USA won't let it happen. Don't forget the US navy fifth fleet is based in Qatar.


----------



## Serpentine

Arabi said:


> Breaking: Yemen severs its ties with Qatar .....


No Yemen didn't cut ties with Qatar, a Saudi stooge living in Riyadh named 'President Hadi' has cut ties with Qatar. Those who are actually controlling Yemen and its capital actually are supporting Qatar.



The SC said:


> Now add *Yemen*, *Libya*, *Iraq*, *Tunisia* and* Pakistan*, they have also cut their diplomatic relations with Qatar..
> Some Europeans might follow suite, like France, Sweden, Greece, Armenia, Denmark and Belgium..



Please don't spread fake news, Iraq, Tunisia and Pakistan have NOT cut ties with Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Sloth 22

Whatever you all do, keep the oil and gas exports open. 

And yes, warn India at least 48 hours before you decide that it's a war.... so that we can evacuate our civilians.... And maybe a decade later, make a movie on it....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Pakistan has no plans to cut diplomatic ties with Qatar: FO*

*Pakistan has no immediate plans to cut diplomatic ties with Qatar, Foreign Office spokesperson said on Monday.*

The country “has no such plans,” the spokesperson, Nafees Zakaria, said, following Monday’s surprise severing of ties with Qatar by Islamabad’s key ally, Saudi Arabia, and three other Middle East nations.

“At the moment there is nothing on Qatar issue, (we) will issue a statement if some development takes place,” Zakaria said. Pakistan, which has a significant Shia population, has in recent years been caught between the feud between its Sunni ally, Saudi Arabia, and Shia majority neighbour Iran.

*Saudi, Bahrain, Egypt and UAE cut ties with Qatar*

Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates announced on Monday they were severing diplomatic ties with Qatar, as they accused the Gulf state of supporting terrorism.

Saudi news agency SPA said Riyadh cut diplomatic ties and closed borders with its neighbour to “protect its national security from the dangers of terrorism and extremism”.

*Severing ties with Qatar not solution to regional crisis – Iran*

A senior Iranian official said on Monday the decision by some Gulf Arab states and Egypt to sever diplomatic ties with Qatar would not help end the crisis in the Middle East. Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Yemen and Egypt accused Qatar of supporting terrorism, opening up the worst rift in years among some of the most powerful states in the Arab world.

“The era of cutting diplomatic ties and closing borders is over… it is not a way to resolve crisis. These countries have no other option but to start regional dialogue,” Hamid Aboutalebi, deputy chief of staff of Iran’s President Hassan Rouhani, tweeted on Monday.

“What is happening is the preliminary result of the sword dance,” he said in an apparent reference to US President Donald Trump’s recent visit to Saudi Arabia. Trump and other US officials participated in a ceremonial sword dance in a trip to Saudi Arabia last month.

*Major UAE airlines suspend all flights to Qatar*

During the trip Trump singled out Iran as a key source of funding and support for militant groups. Iranian authorities have criticised a rising alliance between Washington and Riyadh against Tehran, saying it would further heighten crisis in the Middle East.

Sunni Kingdom Saudi Arabia and Shia-led Iran are at odds over what Riyadh sees as Tehran’s efforts to tighten its grip on Arab states, from Iraq to Lebanon, and Syria to Yemen.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1427775/pakistan-no-plans-cut-diplomatic-ties-qatar-fo/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹

Sloth 22 said:


> Whatever you all do, keep the oil and gas exports open.
> 
> And yes, warn India at least 48 hours before you decide that it's a war.... so that we can evacuate our civilians.... And maybe a decade later, make a movie on it....


Qatar's Emir has problem with Trump too....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Drongo

I also think there's no chance of this leading to a war. I'm more interested to see if it will just blow over in a few months and it will be back to business as usual or it actually signals a fundamental change and Qatar adopts a new set of foreign relations. I think the first one is more likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Serpentine said:


> No Yemen didn't cut ties with Qatar, a Saudi stooge living in Riyadh named 'President Hadi' has cut ties with Qatar. Those who are actually controlling Yemen and its capital actually are supporting Qatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't spread fake news, Iraq, Tunisia and Pakistan have NOT cut ties with Qatar.


No Pakistan is not cutting any ties with anyone. But this situation is escalating fast at least on the diplomatic front. Pakistan is all for stability in the region and does not want to see another war being waged in the middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

Actual reason of KSA cutting ties with Qatar:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871580828991672320

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gibbs

Saudi's accusing others of sponsoring terrorism ??!!?? What's next ? 

Btw what happened to that Muslim unity/ummah(sic)??

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SC

Serpentine said:


> No Yemen didn't cut ties with Qatar, a Saudi stooge living in Riyadh named 'President Hadi' has cut ties with Qatar. Those who are actually controlling Yemen and its capital actually are supporting Qatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't spread fake news, Iraq, Tunisia and Pakistan have NOT cut ties with Qatar.


No fake news. you'll come to know it very soon..

Pakistani Foreign Ministry spokesman Nafis Zakaria said in a statement quoted by Reuters
"Nothing at the moment concerns the Qatari issue and we will issue a statement if there is a development," Zakaria said.

https://arabic.sputniknews.com/arab_world/201706051024395634-بيان-باكستان-قطع-العلاقات-مع-قطر/

Maldives just cut its diplomatic relations with Qatar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BrahmanZada

We muslims don't need enemies, we are our own worst enemies...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

*Four Arab nations cut diplomatic ties to Qatar on Monday over its relations with Iran and support of Islamist groups, isolating the tiny energy rich country by cutting off its land, sea and air routes to the outside world.*

Bahrain, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the UAE began withdrawing their diplomatic staff from Qatar as regional airlines quickly announced they'd suspend service to its capital, Doha.

Qatar, which will host the 2022 FIFA World Cup and is home to some 10,000 American troops at a major U.S. military base, criticized the move as a "violation of its sovereignty." However, it immediately wreaked havoc with long-haul carrier Qatar Airways, sent its stock market tumbling and raised questions about how a country reliant on food imports would be affected.

Saudi Arabia also said Qatari troops would be pulled from the ongoing war in Yemen. Yemen's internationally backed government, which no longer holds its capital and large portions of the country, also cut relations with Qatar.

*The countries all ordered their citizens out of Qatar and gave Qataris abroad 14 days to return home to their peninsular nation. *The countries also said they would eject Qatar's diplomats from their territories.

Qatar's Foreign Affairs Ministry said there was "no legitimate justification" for the countries' decision, though it vowed its citizens wouldn't be affected by it.

"The Qatari Government will take all necessary measures to ensure this and to thwart attempts to influence and harm the Qatari society and economy," it said.

All the nations also said they planned to cut air and sea traffic. Saudi Arabia said it also would shut its land border with Qatar, effectively cutting off the country from the rest of the Arabian Peninsula.

Qatar Airways, one of the region's major long-haul carriers that routinely flies through Saudi airspace, did not immediately respond to a request for comment. Some of its flights were going through Iranian airspace Monday.

Etihad, the Abu Dhabi-based carrier, said it would suspend flights to Qatar "until further notice." Emirates, the Dubai-based carrier, announced it too would suspend Qatar flights starting Tuesday, as did budget carrier FlyDubai.

Even before Monday, Qatar had appeared unperturbed by the growing tensions. On May 27, Qatar's ruling emir, Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani, called Iranian President Hasan Rouhani to congratulate him on his re-election.

The call was a clear, public rebuttal of Saudi Arabia's efforts to force Qatar to fall in line against the Shiite-ruled nation, which the Sunni kingdom sees as its No. 1 enemy and a threat to regional stability. Qatar shares a massive offshore gas field with the Islamic Republic.

Qatar is also home to the sprawling al-Udeid Air Base, which is home to the forward headquarters of the U.S. military's Central Command. It wasn't clear if the decision would affect American military operations. Central Command officials and the Pentagon did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Saudi Arabia said it took the decision to cut diplomatic ties due to Qatar's "embrace of various terrorist and sectarian groups aimed at destabilizing the region" including the Muslim Brotherhood, al-Qaida, the Islamic State group and groups supported by Iran in the kingdom's restive Eastern Province. Egypt's Foreign Ministry accused Qatar of taking an "antagonist approach" toward Egypt and said "all attempts to stop it from supporting terrorist groups failed."

The tiny island nation of Bahrain blamed Qatar's "media incitement, support for armed terrorist activities and funding linked to Iranian groups to carry out sabotage and spreading chaos in Bahrain" for its decision. The U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet, based in Bahrain, did not respond to a request for comment about whether the decision would affect its operations.

In Sydney, U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said he didn't believe the diplomatic crisis would affect the war against the Islamic State group in Iraq and Syria.

"I think what we're witnessing is a growing list of disbelief in the countries for some time, and they've bubbled up to take action in order to have those differences addressed," Tillerson said. "We certainly would encourage the parties to sit down together and address these differences."

The decision comes after Qatar alleged in late May that hackers took over the site of its state-run news agency and published what it called fake comments from its ruling emir about Iran and Israel. Its Gulf Arab neighbors responded with anger, blocking Qatari-based media, including the Doha-based satellite news network Al-Jazeera.

Qatar long has faced criticism from its Arab neighbors over its support of Islamists. The chief worry among them is the Muslim Brotherhood, a Sunni Islamist political group outlawed by both Saudi Arabia and the UAE as it challenges the nations' hereditary rule.

Gulf countries led by Saudi Arabia fell out with Qatar over its backing of then-Egyptian President Mohammed Morsi, a Brotherhood member. In March 2014, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain recalled their ambassadors from Qatar over the rift. Eight months later, they returned their ambassadors as Qatar forced some Brotherhood members to leave the country and quieted others. However, the 2014 crisis did not see a land and sea blockade as threatened now.

In the time since, Qatar repeatedly and strongly denied it funds extremist groups. However, it remains a key financial patron of the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip and has been the home of exiled Hamas official Khaled Mashaal since 2012. Western officials also have accused Qatar of allowing or even encouraging funding of Sunni extremists like al-Qaida's branch in Syria, once known as the Nusra Front.

Global oil prices rose 1.24 percent to $50.57 a barrel in early trading Monday in Asia amid the Gulf diplomatic crisis. The Qatar Stock Exchange fell 7 percent.

Kuwait, which earlier had tried to mediate the crisis, had no immediate comment.

The crisis comes after U.S. President Donald Trump's recent visit to Saudi Arabia for a summit with Arab leaders. Since the meeting, unrest in the region has grown.

At that Saudi conference, Trump met with Qatar's ruling emir.

"We are friends, we've been friends now for a long time, haven't we?" Trump asked at the meeting. "Our relationship is extremely good."

http://abcnews.go.com/International...lomatic-ties-qatar-gulf-rift-deepens-47833417

SORRY, just noticed that there is a thread on it already running since yesterday.

@The Eagle can you please merge it?


----------



## -SINAN-

Arabi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871611539622703104
> I'm still digging for any Erdogan's statement, but there is non.



Erdoğan do not give hasty statements. Most possibly he is still assessing the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Qatar's first reaction to the decision to cut ties
*
Qatar's Foreign Ministry issued an official statement on Monday (June 5th), in which it responded to the decision by Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the UAE and Bahrain to sever diplomatic ties.

In its official statement, the Qatari foreign ministry expressed its regret over the decision to sever the relations, noting that the measures followed were "unjustified".

"The decision to cut ties is based on baseless allegations " .

"Doha will seek to thwart attempts to influence Qatari society and economy, and decisions will not affect the normal lives of citizens and residents" .

It also said that "there are no legitimate justifications for the measures taken in coordination with Egypt, which is intended to impose the tutelage on Qatar, and this is a violation of sovereignty and is absolutely unacceptable."

The Qatari Foreign Ministry confirmed that the cut-off measures were an undisclosed effort, confirming the advance planning of media campaigns, which included many fabrications.

https://arabic.sputniknews.com/arab_world/201706051024395200-الخارجية-القطرية-تعرب-عن-أسفها-لقرار-قطع-العلاقات/

------------------------------------------------

*Russia is carefully considering Qatar's alleged support for terrorism*


----------



## Riz

All Currency Exchange Companies have now stopped purchasing Qatry reyal here in pakistan today , because all companies trading with UAE main exchange companies and UAE now banned qatri reyal there in dubai


----------



## Kambojaric

The SC said:


> No fake news. you'll come to know it very soon..
> 
> Pakistani Foreign Ministry spokesman Nafis Zakaria said in a statement quoted by Reuters
> "Nothing at the moment concerns the Qatari issue and we will issue a statement if there is a development," Zakaria said.
> 
> https://arabic.sputniknews.com/arab_world/201706051024395634-بيان-باكستان-قطع-العلاقات-مع-قطر/
> 
> Maldives just cut its diplomatic relations with Qatar..



This is what Pakistani media is reporting

"Pakistan has no immediate plans to cut diplomatic ties with Qatar, Foreign Office Spokesperson Nafees Zakaria said on Monday.

Zakaria, in response to news of the rift between Qatar and five other Middle Eastern nations, stated that *Pakistan "has no such plans".*

"At the moment there is nothing on Qatar issue, (we) will issue a statement if some development takes place," Zakaria said."

https://www.dawn.com/news/1337555/s...-isolate-qatar-over-terrorism-as-rift-deepens

Makes sense as well. Its a fight between brothers. We have no role to play in another households fight, other than to mediate a peaceful resolution.


----------



## Baybars Han

Arabi said:


> If Qatar and Turkey are really strategic partners as you say, then why Turkey didn't announce any statement regarding the issue. I remember when the failed military coup happened in Turkey, Qatar was one of the first countries to oppose it. Where is Erdogan right now?



Hes just erdogans puppet. Not that I care about qatar or saudi arabia but he probably worships qatar because erdogan does.



Sinan said:


> Erdoğan do not give hasty statements. Most possibly he is still assessing the situation.



Come on bro, dont be silly. You are talking as if hes a controlled man. He barks on TV 24/7 we are going to do this we are going to do that. 90% today he will be screaming somewhere about this issue. 

Yanlis yolda, yanlis kisilerle yuruyoruz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

The SC said:


> And why is that..Qatar has 200 000 population..and most of them are pro-Saudis, even the ruling family has sent excuses to KSA today.. so the problem is with the ruling prince and its government not with the Qatari people..


As I said many times in this forum and many laugh to me and my post Saudis want to occupy every single country in south of Persian Gulf also Saudis need seriously big amount of gas to inject in their oil wells otherwise they are going bankrupt in just few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Active military personnel: *

Iran: 523,000 
Saudi Arabia: 478,000 
UAE: 100,000 
Oman: 75,000 
Kuwait: 58,300 
Bahrain: 13,000 
*Qatar: 11,800 (Hosts US Central Command base)*
*


Cutting ties with Qatar: 
*
- Saudi Arabia 
- Egypt 
- Bahrain 
- United Arab Emirates 
- Yemeni government 
*- Maldives*
*
Qatar Airways has stopped all flights to Saudi Arabia

Qatar's stock-market has fallen by over 8%


More to follow....Stay tuned!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

mike2000 is back said:


> Exactly, Gulf countries leaders contrary to what some people might think are very pragmatic and liberal when it comes to business/trade and investments. Reason the region attracts so much expats/investment and trade. For example small Qatar alone with barely 2-3million people has a GDP almost equal to that of Egypt,Iran etc.
> So I believe it's very unlikely/if not impossible for a war to erupt in any gulf state. There's just so much at stake that even foreign powers will be willing to do anything to stop this from happening.
> Plus KSA and gulf states account for Almost 60%of all OPEC oil production. So they have a huge leverage over world's economy/trade and they are backed by huge western military presence in the region, hence there is very little chance of conflict erupting in this region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have huge trade and investments with emerging economies like India, China, Japan, S.Korea, Brazil etc. So I believe it's in their interests to solve their disputes peacefully.


Indeed the GCC impact is deep and widespread, in three ways:

You're right, GCC is critical to world *energy* of oil and LNG, so any turmoil in the region will seriously disrupt supply and prices. If you look at GCC export destinations, the mostly affected nation is China.
Impact on *maritime trade routes*, driving up insurance costs and logistics costs, all traders are affected. China being world's largest exporter, owner-operator of world's largest maritime network (web of seaports, fleet of tankers), is the most affected nation.
There are only three* Credit Hubs* (supplier of capital) in the world - *East Asia*, *Germanic/Nordic region*, *GCC* - as opposed to a majority of debtor nations (receiver of capital). As seen in previous post, Qatar alone already owns huge amount of Europe-based assets. All six GCC nations are huge creditors, if they start to burn capital in war, dumping assets, *first impact will be on debtor nations*, mostly in western Europe, southern Europe and MENA that are highly dependent on GCC capital. Then *creditor nations may* (or may not, depending on portfolio mix)* suffer from fluctuation in asset prices*, East Asia, Germanic-Nordic states may suffer, China being world's top creditor nation (including Taiwan, Hong Kong) has most net assets on the line.





https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/who-are-worlds-top-10-largest-creditor-nations.455610/​
In all three aspects of energy supply/costs, maritime logistics and global asset prices, China has largest stake on the line. Wish GCC nations de-escalate the tension between them, and that UK should help mediate since GCC owns a huge stake of the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Oil jumps after Qatar shunned by Arab neighbors over alleged terrorism links…Crude prices rose on Monday on the news Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates, and Yemen have severed diplomatic ties with Qatar, accusing the…

GCC unity in limbo.
Arab pride punctured.
GCC fractured.


----------



## SubWater

SubWater said:


> As I said many times in this forum and many laugh to me and my post Saudis want to occupy every single country in south of Persian Gulf also Saudis need seriously big amount of gas to inject in their oil wells otherwise they are going bankrupt in just few years.


I am sure both Oman and Kuwait are under heavily pressure by thugs to follow them.
the amount of their resist prove my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blondeturkish

we have no dog in this fight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Baybars Han said:


> Come on bro, dont be silly. You are talking as if hes a controlled man. He barks on TV 24/7 we are going to do this we are going to do that. 90% today he will be screaming somewhere about this issue.
> 
> Yanlis yolda, yanlis kisilerle yuruyoruz.



True but he doesn't give hasty statements *after an incident*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Which is the *only* country that has a border with Qatar ?

Answer: Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

The oil is about to fight amongst itself. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## 帅的一匹

SubWater said:


> I am sure both Oman and Kuwait are under heavily pressure by thugs to follow them.
> the amount of their resist prove my point.


Why Iran doesn't issue any statement to back up Qatar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Qatar's total population is 2.6 million who said it is 200 000


----------



## 帅的一匹

I expect oil price soaring.



tesla said:


> Qatar's total population is 2.6 million who said it is 200 000


What's Turkey stance?


----------



## ashok321

wanglaokan said:


> I expect oil price soaring.
> 
> 
> What's Turkey stance?




Turkey's Foreign Minister says his country is prepared to mediate between Qatar and other Gulf States.


----------



## SubWater

wanglaokan said:


> Why Iran doesn't issue any statement to back up Qatar?


b/c Qatar is not our friend.
but Saudis are our enemy.
also I want to remind you how Saudis occupy Bahrain without shooting any bullet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

The SC said:


> Now add *Yemen*, *Libya*, *Iraq*, *Tunisia* and* Pakistan*, they have also cut their diplomatic relations with Qatar..
> Some Europeans might follow suite, like France, Sweden, Greece, Armenia, Denmark and Belgium..
> 
> 
> Serious impact already stated to show:
> After cutting off Egypt and the Gulf countries relations with Doha .. Qatar's stock market drops more than 6%


European countries don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Residents rushing for groceries & long lines at ATMs in Doha, Qatar are very visible.
Never imagined this situation in Qatar, of all.


----------



## Asghar1234

*Every sane person must support Qatar against Saudi, Emirati devil regimes*

*Saudis are getting weak day by day*


----------



## 帅的一匹

ashok321 said:


> Turkey's Foreign Minister says his country is prepared to mediate between Qatar and other Gulf States.


We all know you have very strong relationship with Qatar in the history, Ottoman Empire was Qatar's biggest patron in the history. You have 300 soldiers stationed in Qatar now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

wanglaokan said:


> I expect oil price soaring.
> 
> 
> What's Turkey stance?


we have military base and starategic cooperation energy and defence industry with qatar i hope we go on support qatar and MB but this times will be difficult for turkey in the result turkey is not superpower against america and its new allies (pkk/pyd,saudis+egypt) . Time will say everything


----------



## 帅的一匹

It's weird that Oman and Kwait are still straddling.


----------



## hembo

I have just one observation on this.. The countries involved served two weeks notice to Qatari citizens to go out of their respective countries... Now, Egypt has about 200,000 citizens working in Qatar.. What happens to them??? May be Egypt didn't think it through....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

tesla said:


> we have military base and starategic cooperation energy and defence industry with qatar i hope we go on support qatar and MB but this times will be difficult for turkey in the result turkey is not superpower against america and its allies (pkk/pyd,saudis+egypt) . Time will say everything


Do you think the relationship between Turkey and GCC will deteriorate?


----------



## ashok321

wanglaokan said:


> We all know *you have* very strong relationship with Qatar in the history, Ottoman Empire was Qatar's biggest patron in the history. You have 300 soldiers stationed in Qatar now.




What are you writing brother?

Qatar Airways suspends all flights to Saudi Arabia....


----------



## SubWater

wanglaokan said:


> It's weird that Oman and Kwait are still straddling.


I recommend you and anybody to read perfect @Kuwaiti Girl analyses in below topic that can show some hidden part of conflict.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/saudi-arabia-and-the-uaes-propaganda-war-against-qatar.499035/


----------



## Gothic

the Qataris have to pay the price for flying all those persian boys to europe and canada with the modest Qatar airways , cause otherwise they were supposed to fly the Emirates . it also has something to do with Qatar drilling for gas like iran does , and russia too  if you ask me it's an OPEC thing


----------



## blondeturkish

tesla said:


> we have military base and starategic cooperation energy and defence industry with qatar i hope we go on support qatar and MB but this times will be difficult for turkey in the result turkey is not superpower against america and its new allies (pkk/pyd,saudis+egypt) . Time will say everything


support MB are you fvcking insane? you want us to pick sides. you akp don't learn anything. did the Syrian civil war not thought you a lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gothic

but it's funny non theless the shia's protest in Bahrain and Qatar turns out to be the pro iran state there .


----------



## tesla

wanglaokan said:


> Do you think the relationship between Turkey and GCC will deteriorate?


this is possibility in the future if we will reach enough the power . but firstly we get rid of energy dependency like oil


----------



## ashok321

My Biggest question: What will happened of potential Qatar citizens/residents, if they want to proceed to Haj?


----------



## tesla

blondeturkish said:


> support MB are you fvcking insane? you want us to pick sides. you akp don't learn anything. did the Syrian civil war not thought you a lesson.


dont comment dont knowing about topics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic

ashok321 said:


> My Biggest question: What will happened of potential Qatar citizens/residents, if they want to proceed to Haj?



probably nothing


----------



## 帅的一匹

Gothic said:


> but it's funny non theless the shia's protest in Bahrain and Qatar turns out to be the pro iran state there .


You are instigating Trump to engage a war with Tehran?


----------



## Gothic

*QATAR'S MOOD SWINGS: PRO-IRAN OR PRO-WEST? (jerusalem post 2009 ..)*

*http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Qatars-mood-swings-Pro-Iran-or-pro-West*


----------



## 帅的一匹

tesla said:


> this is possibility in the future if we will reach enough the power . but firstly we get rid of energy dependency like oil


You can get oil from Tehran?


----------



## Oublious

We will back Qatar, Gcc have sponsored the coup in Turkey so now we will backing Qatar against despotism.

Qatar will survive this, i don't see them bombing Qatar. Al saud will come to Turkey over and over to stop backing qatar. And will pressure us about Milgem ahahah.


----------



## blondeturkish

tesla said:


> dont comment dont knowing about topics


go and learn english first. you comar


----------



## Hell NO

hembo said:


> I have just one observation on this.. The countries involved served two weeks notice to Qatari citizens to go out of their respective countries... Now, Egypt has about 200,000 citizens working in Qatar.. What happens to them??? May be Egypt didn't think it through....


Egypt didn't play the Suez canal card yet. If Qatar kicked the Egyptians out then Egypt would prevent any shipment to or from Qatar from using the canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Oublious said:


> We will back Qatar, Gcc have sponsored the coup in Turkey so now we will backing Qatar against despotism.
> 
> Qatar will survive this, i don't see them bombing Qatar. Al saud will come to Turkey over and over to stop backing qatar. And will pressure us about Milgem ahahah.


Did KSA sponsor the coup to overthrow Erdogan? Proof please.


----------



## tesla

wanglaokan said:


> You can get oil from Tehran?


this means we fallow tehran policies in the region . no to diversify is the best solution .this is may be nuclear,sun energy etc.iran oil,qatar naturalgas,russia natural gas,azerbaijan oil


----------



## 帅的一匹

tesla said:


> this means we fallow tehran policies in the region . no to diversify is the best solution .this is may be nuclear,sun energy etc.iran oil,qatar naturalgas,libyarussia,iran etc


Seems the relationship between Turkey and KSA is very complicated


----------



## Gothic

*Qatar state news agency 'hacked with fake positive story about Israel'*

*http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...gency-hacked-fake-positive-story-israel-iran/*


----------



## T-Rex

Arabi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871611539622703104
> I'm still digging for any Erdogan's statement, but there is non.


*Erdogan won't talk, he'll act.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

wanglaokan said:


> Seems the relationship between Turkey and KSA is very complicated


Saud regime is very weak so US show a stick ,suuds signed 350 billions dollar treaty in return america promised to protect saudi regime


----------



## war&peace

I think it is time for Pakistan, China, Turkey, Russia and all other peace loving nations to start a concerted effort to descalate the sitaution in the middle east. GCC countries are all rich and prosperous but their jingoism can undo years of development in a very short time and leave the region unstable for decades to come and also inundating the world economy in an uprecedented recession. Only a few countries will benefit from this situation namely Trump's USA and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gothic

seems like it's a win- win situation :

*Oil prices gain as Saudi Arabia cuts ties with Qatar*

*http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...pplies-west-asian-tensions/article9720140.ece*

'FIFA' in regular contact with Qatar :

http://www.kansas.com/news/business/article154360254.html


----------



## ashok321

*Saudi, Egypt lead Arab states cutting Qatar ties, Iran blames Trump*

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/04/saudi-arabia-bahrain-and-egypt-cut-diplomatic-ties-with-qatar.html


----------



## T-Rex

Oublious said:


> We will back Qatar, Gcc have sponsored the coup in Turkey so now we will backing Qatar against despotism.
> 
> Qatar will survive this, i don't see them bombing Qatar. Al saud will come to Turkey over and over to stop backing qatar. And will pressure us about Milgem ahahah.



*
That is my expectation. Somebody should finish off this saudi garbage or put an end to its reign of terror.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

This is to show USA try to give Qatar a hard lesson by Saud and UAE, and poor relationship between USA and newly elected Tehran government. If Qatar insists going against USA interets in the Middle East, it's emir will step down.


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Although I don't wan to say it, but no one has enough power to dick with USA in the Middle East yet.

Al Saud is still leading the GCC with Egypt support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

wanglaokan said:


> This is to show USA try to give Qatar a hard lesson by Saud and UAE, and poor relationship between USA and newly elected Tehran government. If Qatar insists going against USA interets in the Middle East, it's emir will step down.


*
Qatar has the option to bring in her allies but she has to act fast.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Figure out Qatar imbroglio in one minute:


----------



## Gothic

if a war breaks out it probably will be between the indian guest workers .

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Banglar Bir

*CONFIRMED: Arab countries break ties with Qatar*
ADAM GARRIE

The Arab League, which is generally known for siding with the US against secular Arab states like Syria and formerly Libya, now has some of its key members turning against a high ranking member of the club.

Qatar, like Saudi Arabia practices Salafi Islam, an extreme version of Islam, one that many Islamic scholars consider aberrant or an apostasy. Similarly, Qatar like Saudi Arabia generally follows the same pro-US foreign policy in the region and has been deeply desirous to overthrow the secular government of the Syrian Arab Republic in order to more easily construct a pipeline running through Syria.

Generally Saudi and Qatar are more or less on the same page in terms of both foreign policy and indeed in terms of domestic policy, but now a spat between the two countries has erupted and its reverberations are shaking the wider Arab world.

*The proximate cause of the dispute is a not so private attempt on the part of the Qatari leadership to make amends with Iran.*

Recently, the official state Qatar News Agency ran a story on Twitter carrying a statement by Qatar’s supreme ruler Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani which called for a wider rapprochement between the Sunni Arab world and Iran. *In the statement, the Qatari leader was also reported as praising the Lebanese party Hezbollah which is allied with both secular Syria and Shi’a Iran.*

The comments were quickly deleted and hackers were blamed for the post, but a great deal of damage was done and few in the Gulf believed the ‘hacker’ story. Qatari media outlet Al Jazeera has also been accused in the wider Arab world of supporting US backed Islamist extremists throughout the region, a claim which happens to be objectively true.

It has emerged that since the infamous deleted Tweets from the Qatar News Agency, Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani held a positive phone conversation with Iranian President Hassan Rouhani, something which infuriated the leaders of Saudi and the UAE.

*As a result, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, the UAE and also Egypt and the Yemeni factional government of Abdrabbuh Mansur Hadi, have severed all relations with Qatar.*

Iranian deputy chief of staff Hamid Aboutalebi has condemned the move saying,

“The era of cutting diplomatic ties and closing borders… is not a way to resolve crisis… as I said before, aggression and occupation will have no result but instability”.

Iran understands the real reason behind the Saudi led moves to isolate Qatar, but in a move of sheer hypocrisy. The public excuse for the cutting of ties is that Qatar supports terrorism.

Making things even more ironic, many in the Gulf are citing the following report from Wikileaks as the proximate cause of the severing of relations with Qatar,

View image on Twitter






Follow

WikiLeaks 

✔@wikileaks
Hillary Clinton email reveals she knew of Saudi & Qatar government funding for ISIL (ISIS) by August 2014 https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/55380#efmA_RBEL …

Here, Wikileaks once again affirmed that Hillary Clinton was well aware of both Saudi and Qatar’s funding of ISIS. It beggars belief that Saudi should lead the call for Qatar’s isolation for doing what Saudi also does. But then again it would look rather odd to cut off relations with one’s self.

Behind the clear charade there are subtle differences. *Qatar continues to support extremist groups like the Muslim Brotherhood and Hamas while Saudi opts to limit itself to covertly supporting even more extreme groups like al-Qaeda and ISIS.*

Egypt has been the victim of terrorist groups funded by Saudi and Qatar. The fact that Egypt would also join the Gulf states severing ties with Qatar in this sense actually has a real legitimacy behind it. The sad fact that Egypt for example, would sever ties with Qatar and not Saudi, demonstrates the political influence of Saudi on the wider Middle East. Even Egypt, the largest Arab state was afraid to cut off ties with Qatar until Saudi did the same, albeit for totally disingenuous reasons.

The Egyptian government released the following statement regarding its decision to sever ties with Qatar,

“The Government of the Arab Republic of Egypt has decided to sever diplomatic relations with Qatar because of the continued hostility of the Qatari authorities towards Egypt”.

Qatar’s support for the Muslim Brotherhood led Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Bahrain to sever ties briefly in 2014, but this ultimately led to little in the long term. Today’s wider severing of ties could be more profound.

The Republic of Maldives as well as the Libyan House of Representatives in Tobruk has also now cut ties with Qatar.

According to Libyan Foreign Minister Mohammed Dairi,

“Qatar has been the main source of supplying weapons to the Libyan branch of the Muslim Brotherhood and other armed Islamist groups since 2012 and poses a threat to the national security of the Arab world”.

In respect of Yemen, The Saudis who back the Hadi government of Yemen, also accuse Qatar of aiding Houthi fighters who are backed by Iran and support the contested Presidency of Ali Abdullah Saleh. Again, Qatar’s covert and at times not so covert aid of the Houthi backed factions in Yemen is best understood as a geo-political portfolio diversification than anything more ideological.

Saudi Arabia is well aware that its handsomely funded military remains among the most poorly trained in the wider region. The Saudi military is losing a war to poorly armed Houthi fighters in neighbouring Yemen. The idea that they could militarily take on Iran, which has one of the most professionally trained armies in the world, is simply laughable and deep down the Saudis know this. Because of this, Saudi have tried to bribe the rest of the Sunni Arab world into its anti-Iranian jihad, something which the United States has supported.

The problem with Qatar is that it cannot be bought. Although far smaller than Saudi, Qatar is a rich, extremist, Sunni state, but it apparently does not like competition and in that respect and consequently it is diversifying its geo-political portfolio.

The first rule of diplomatic analysis is not to listen to what Saudi Arabia says. Instead one ought to observe what Saudi Arabia does. In this case, they are afraid that Qatar is using the Iranian Trump card to attempt to break Saudi’s geo-political monopoly on Gulfi policy positions.

US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson has said of the row,

“We certainly would encourage the parties to sit down together and address these differences”.

He went on to say that the spat would not affect America’s role in the region.

The fact that Saudi and its allies, as well as secular Egypt and war torn Yemen have also joined in proves that as Nikolay Chernyshevsky once said “the worse, the better”.

http://theduran.com/confirmed-arab-countries-break-ties-with-qatar/


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Shahid Masood has been pointing towards this for last numbers of days that the situation in GCC is going south.

In a way its good for Pakistan. With all the mess around us and in geopolitics as well, its a ideal time for us to break free of all the corrupt political mafia that has been ruling us. With their foreign sponsors and mentors are all up in arms against each other, America going into Isolation, EU on the verge of collapse, there is no one out there who can support our corrupt political mafia. Imagine the situation the Shareef clan will find themselves in now. With their long ties with house of Saud on one hand, and their business dealings with Qatar, LNG dirty dealings, and yes, that infamous "Qatari letter"!! 

I am actually enjoying this, it seems all the obstacles towards making Pakistan clean and in the hands of true patriots and nationalists are getting removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Qatar crisis: It’s the oil stupid!*
ADAM GARRIE

Saudi Arabia which has faced something close to an economic recession after years of plummeting oil prices, appears to be willing to do anything to retain its only major source of revenue.

*Oil prices immediately increased as Saudi Arabia led the charge of Arab nations severing all diplomatic ties with Qatar.*

The price of Brent Crude has jumped 32 cents and has achieved the crucial +$50 a barrel mark.

Qatar which like Saudi Arabia is a key OPEC member produces an average of 1.48 million barrels of oil per day. Qatar is also a key exporter of liquefied natural gas and a refined natural gas called condensate.

However, oil is still down globally since the 25th of May 2017 when OPEC along with Russia agreed to cut energy production in an attempt to stabilise prices. The move was supposed to help Saudi Arabia but experts say that ironically it was better for Iran and Russia than for the Gulf states.

Since Donald Trump entered the White House, US production of oil has gone up, further cutting the market share of Saudi oil.

One is therefore witnessing an attempt by Saudi Arabia to isolate a regional competitor in the energy market using political and security issues as the excuse.

*Even the stated Saudi justification of Qatar being a sponsor of terrorism is duplicitous as Saudi Arabia if anything, sponsors even more terrorism than Qatar.*

*Saudi Arabia is trying to isolate Iran which the leadership of Qatar had recently reached out to and moreover is trying to destabilize its smaller energy producing neighbour.*

The immediate results of a slightly higher oil price will play into Saudi’s favour, but the over all trends of global energy markets are not looking good for Saudi Arabia in the long term.

*Saudi will almost certainly pull of more desperate moves as their share of the global energy market decreases and as prices continue to fall.*
http://theduran.com/qatar-crisis-oil-stupid/


----------



## ashok321

Modi on Qatar:


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

I don't know why people here talk about Pakistan? It's like something happens in South Asia and we talk about how it affects Iceland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

when God want to destroy someone he deprive them from wisdom and logic..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TopCat

wanglaokan said:


> Although I don't wan to say it, but no one has enough power to dick with USA in the Middle East yet.
> 
> Al Saud is still leading the GCC with Egypt support.


Its only the fat kings who are protected by USA. 
Rest are on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbuzarIlyas

Once upon a time... the British Crown and the "planners" cut the Muslims lands like cake to design these wahabi states to neutralize the core power of Muslim World. They have created these GCC states to achieve their mission. Any uprising, conflict, proxy will only become a success in Sunni dominated populations. This move by Salman the King is his personal as far as the matter of sanctions is concerned.

US, UK and other power players will give a message to KSA, UAE and the "children" subordinates of these states. The war was started to suppress the countries that were threat to Israel i.e. Syria, Libya, Iraq and other Sunni populations. Wahabis are already serving well to the cause. No need to fire bullets here unless a change in the plan is on the board. For example, starting a new video game between few wahabi armies to sell more weapons and bringing down the rogue elements within this GCC world. Anyways.... Lets see.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Egyptian banks to stop dealing with Qatari banks


----------



## Realtalk108

NoOne'sBoy said:


> I don't know why people here talk about Pakistan? It's like something happens in South Asia and we talk about how it affects Iceland.



It very much affects Pakistan.

In fact it affects all South Asian countries. We are all broke and literally millions of Desis work in GCC because they can't find work here. This is yet another mess. Many workers will face trouble particularly because transport network's been cut off.

Yet again India (and Pakistan, Nepal, BD) will have to arrange for this workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Gothic said:


> probably nothing



Diplomatic relations are cut already without any disclaimer...

Agha chethori?
Hale shuma khub?


----------



## macnurv

Arsalan said:


> Saudi Arabia said it took the decision to cut diplomatic ties due to Qatar's "embrace of various terrorist and sectarian groups aimed at destabilizing the region" including the Muslim Brotherhood, al-Qaida, the Islamic State group and groups supported by Iran in the kingdom's restive Eastern Province. Egypt's Foreign Ministry accused Qatar of taking an "antagonist approach" toward Egypt and said "all attempts to stop it from supporting terrorist groups failed."


How ironic, the biggest exporter of salfist terrorist ideology is calling Qatar supporter of terrorism. It would have been laughable but KSA is really pushing its luck very very hard now. Such actions might push Qatar closer to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouI

The SC said:


> Qatari intelligence had infiltrated the Yemeni government and the offices of Hadi and was leaking information about the Arab coalition to Iran, now that is perceived as abuse of friendship and even an act of conspiring with a perceived enemy state, namely Iran, that is how serious it is..


I am starting to like Qatar all of a sudden.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

macnurv said:


> How ironic, the biggest exporter of salfist terrorist ideology is calling Qatar supporter of terrorism. It would have been laughable but KSA is really pushing its luck very very hard now. Such actions might push Qatar closer to Iran.


Sad for all Muslims.


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Bullies bullying their own gang member . Hmmmm Where are my pop corns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Whatever not our problem . just watch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saho

ashok321 said:


> Modi on Qatar:
> 
> View attachment 401652


Does India still have defense pact with them? Interesting I read an article earlier that they would send troops in an emergency situation in Qatar.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Imran Khan said:


> Whatever not our problem . just watch


salaam mamo kaise mizaaj hain aapke 

sorry to ask but in short ye saraa majra kya hai i dint get all this quatar to saudi camp me thaa fir what went wrong please explain ?


----------



## Timur

wanglaokan said:


> Seems the relationship between Turkey and KSA is very complicated



the reality is that SA wants to be the major leader in terms of sunni islam.. thats why they will never want egypt to be powerfull in this area.. so they supported a secular dictator over some sunni arab MB wich could threaten the leadership goals of SA

turkey is another thread for them.. but not as big as egypt because turks are no arabs.. the worst scenario for saudi would be an egyptian turkish friendship this would shake the balance of religious might because this could lead to a handful countries supporting it like pakistan and indonesia ..

so they will play dirty games like in lybia and egypt..

just some notes : UAE and Qatar are already alike a proxy war in lybia..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hembo

Saho said:


> Does India still have defense pact with them? Interesting I read an article earlier that they would send troops in an emergency situation in Qatar.



Not happening. India will not take side and will remain neutral as always..


----------



## Imran Khan

GURU DUTT said:


> salaam mamo kaise mizaaj hain aapke
> 
> sorry to ask but in short ye saraa majra kya hai i dint get all this quatar to saudi camp me thaa fir what went wrong please explain ?


apun ka kya jata hai hum bhi nhi janty na janna chahty hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

https://www.rt.com/news/390863-bahrain-cuts-diplomatic-relations-qatar/

Egypt, SA, UAE, Bahrain, all cut ties with Qatar.
Im not a political expert about arab world, I dont know who is with who and who is againt who, its a mess there.
So they cut ties, allegedly because Qatar dont want to join the so called "Anti Iran Arab-Nato" and they are pro Houthis in Yemen...(official version is Qatar is funding "terrorists" lol)
And Qatar is pro Muslim Brotherhood
Can someone explain why Qatar now is on Irans "side" and pro Houthi?
What Iran offered them, or what Qatar want from Iran?
Whats going on here?
Im now very curious how Turkey will react, they have very good relations with Qatar..
Im very surprised about Egypt, they also cut ties, maybe because Muslim Brotherhood is enemy to Sisi?

@yavar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

don't mix Iran in this .... as far as we care , their anti-Iran alliance is half-dead

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SouI

Arabi said:


> BreakingNews: Libya cuts ties with Qatar......


Source?



UkroTurk said:


> It probably will happen that the Saudians cancel the navalship's deal with Turkey due to:
> Turkey has a base in Qatar.
> Turkey and Qatar have been strategic partners.
> 
> 
> 
> How can the middle east countries , which are divided little pieces, dare fight each other?


I thought Erdogan was an *** slave of Saudi Arabia, no?

I am too confused. I also thought Qatar and KSA were funding terrorists abroad together.

I will be very happy if we are taking a stance against KSA and its terrorist activities along with those of Iran and other countries in the region.


The only possible friend for us in this region is really truly Israel and Israel alone. Maybe UAE too to an extend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IronHeart

The SC said:


> Some Europeans might follow suite, like France, Sweden, Greece, Armenia, Denmark and Belgium..


You forgot to mention the United States.


----------



## Draco.IMF

Airlines halting ✈️ to #Qatar :
•Etihad
•Emirates
•Fly Dubai
•Arabia
•Saudia 
•Gulf Air
•EgyptAir (suspends)

*Iran offers qatar to provide the besieged country with iranian food shipments*

Supermarket shelves in Qatar are now:


----------



## raihans

middle eastern region is already suffering destabilization and now this is another episode for getting more destabilize


----------



## Manindra

Saho said:


> Does India still have defense pact with them? Interesting I read an article earlier that they would send troops in an emergency situation in Qatar.





hembo said:


> Not happening. India will not take side and will remain neutral as always..



India have defense pact with Qatar so, technical India is bound.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morpheus

http://thepeninsulaqatar.com/articl...eps-taken-to-ensure-normal-life-Qatar-cabinet
_____________________________________________________________________

*The Peninsula Online*
Doha: Doha: There are many unsubstantiated news circulating on the social media about the current Gulf crisis. There is no need to panic or stock up as all necessary steps have been taken to ensure normal life, a statement said. Import of goods and movement of people will not be affected as all channels of import other than those from the Gulf States, which cut ties with Qatar, will work as before.

After a news about people hoarding food products went viral, most supermarkets witnessed massive rush. According to various supermarket officials, there is no need for panic as food products in Qatar is sourced from countries around the world – not only from Gulf countries. So there will not be any shortage as there are many supplying countries, which are accessible in a short flight time.

A statement from Qatar cabinet said that “Marine and air spaces will remain open for import and movement.”

And the cabinet also said that “we took all the necessary precautions to ensure normal life.”

Ministry of Foreign Affairs said in its statement that “these measures taken against the State of Qatar will not affect the normal course of life of the citizens and residents of the State and that the Qatari government will take all necessary measures to ensure this and to thwart attempts to influence and harm the Qatari society and economy.”

There is also another fake news going viral saying that the Ministry of Interior is going to eavesdrop on all communication channels of residents. This is incorrect and there is no official notification on the same. This message keeps popping up whenever there is any crisis or breaking news.


----------



## mike2000 is back

IronHeart said:


> You forgot to mention the United States.


I don't think any western country will be taking sides anytime soon. We have no interests in a Gulf intra regional conflict, since it will jeopardise our business ties and investments in the region. If anything these western countries might act as mediator to calm both sides.



wanglaokan said:


> Although I don't wan to say it, but no one has enough power to dick with USA in the Middle East yet.
> 
> Al Saud is still leading the GCC with Egypt support.


True.



Gothic said:


> if a war breaks out it probably will be between the indian guest workers .


. You got a very good sense of humour.

In that case, who do you think will win?


----------



## Gaber

Khilafah is only on our wet dream...


----------



## Gothic

mike2000 is back said:


> I don't think any western country will be taking sides anytime soon. We have no interests in a Gulf intra regional conflict, since it will jeopardise our business ties and investments in the region. If anything these western countries might act as mediator to calm both sides.
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> 
> . You got a very good sense of humour.
> 
> In that case, who do you think will win?



I think the Qatari indians will win as they're prepared for the FIFA world cup .


----------



## TopCat

SouI said:


> The only possible friend for us in this region is really truly Israel and Israel alone. Maybe UAE too to an extend.


Israel is not your real friend. They have no other so they bank on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

The SC said:


> Qatari intelligence had infiltrated the Yemeni government and the offices of Hadi and was leaking information about the Arab coalition to Iran, now that is perceived as abuse of friendship and even an act of conspiring with a perceived enemy state, namely Iran, that is how serious it is..


Qatar and al-Jazeera, always were dubious characters.
I always termed term them as Black Sheep.
Qatar is also spying on Pakistan for India & Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khanate

BATMAN said:


> Qatar and al-Jazeera, always were dubious characters.
> I always termed term them as Black Sheep.
> Qatar is also spying on Pakistan for India & Iran.




Source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Khanate said:


> Source.


source of what?


----------



## Khanate

BATMAN said:


> source of what?




This.


> *Qatar is also spying on Pakistan for India & Iran*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IronHeart

mike2000 is back said:


> I don't think any western country will be taking sides anytime soon. We have no interests in a Gulf intra regional conflict, since it will jeopardise our business ties and investments in the region. If anything these western countries might act as mediator to calm both sides.


You see, Saudis think that they are very relevant to this world, So one shouldn't be surprised that they are coming up with weird statements such as this Europeans will follow KSA. And frankly, the level of self confidence in that statement was hurting my eyes, so i told him "you might wanna add U.S. to your list too" as a sarcasm.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Foreigners jumping like mad dogs over internal GCC-Arab matters that have nothing to do with them.

Firstly there is no hostility between Saudi Arabians and the 200.000 native Qataris whatsoever. Qataris are basically Saudi Arabians with a new nationality (Qatari).

Secondly there will not be anything resembling a war.

Thirdly this is about the current ruling families and the current generations in power.

It dates back to Sheikh Hamad's removal of his father in 1995.

Ever since Hamad's time Qatar has been trying to act bigger than they really are and ever will become by foolishly believing that just because the US has 2 military bases, they will be allowed to do whatever they want. Similarly Al-Jazeera (propaganda outlet of the Qatari royal family which has a tendency to propagandize all the deeds that the Qatari royal family is not doing themselves in their own country) was launched during Hamad's time in 1996 as well as Qatar opening up to the world economically and investing it's gas wealth abroad.

This, I believe, caused some delusion in the Al-Thani family to such an extent that they believed that they could influence the "Arab Spring" through Al-Jazeera and hosting exiled and non-exiled Arab MB members and pro-MB clerics. Obviously such a policy failed miserably and all it has created is hostility and mistrust within the Arab world. Qatar (current policy-makers) are left with very few regional allies and they cannot afford the current policies. What broke the camels back was their alleged double role in Yemen. Qatar (current rulers) will regret it.

Just like Hamad regretted saying this and such speech became his end. Gaddafi died and his rule disappeared forever too.






Now his son might be next.

Qatar is committing a huge mistake. I hope for the sake of the 200.000 Qataris and their well-being that this action will prevent such stupidity from occurring again.

Or all this could be a tactic to raise the oil prices which has worked spectacularly or openly calling out Qatari policies that are not well-received. Something normally discussed internally. I any case Qatar is the only party in trouble here.

If they keep trying to stir trouble up KSA should invade that small entity and incorporate it like once before. Qatar should never have been a sovereign state. It's part of ancient historical Eastern Arabia of which 97% is made up by the Eastern Province in KSA. This will be their fate eventually.



IronHeart said:


> You see, Saudis think that they are very relevant to this world, So one shouldn't be surprised that they are coming up with weird statements such as this Europeans will follow KSA. And frankly, the level of self confidence in that statement was hurting my eyes, so i told him "you might wanna add U.S. to your list too" as a sarcasm.



KSA is already one of the by far most influential countries. West or no West. Nobody can deny this. BTW you are a false-flagger Iranian. Nice try.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

Qatar


----------



## Fledgingwings

What is going on in between Qatar and other GCC countries? this is a big shift !


----------



## IronHeart

Saif al-Arab said:


> KSA is already one of the by far most influential countries. West or no West. Nobody can deny this. BTW you are a false-flagger Iranian. Nice try.


Saudi Arabia is Stronk, But it has no influence in our countries. And nice try BTW, I'm not Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deus Vult

Drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IronHeart said:


> Saudi Arabia is Stronk, But it has no influence in our countries. And nice try BTW, I'm not Iranian.



Keep saying that if it makes you sleep better at night, lol. The ground realities show a very different picture.


----------



## Winchester

BATMAN said:


> Qatar and al-Jazeera, always were dubious characters.
> I always termed term them as Black Sheep.
> Qatar is also spying on Pakistan for India & Iran.



You are an embarrassment to all Pakistanis here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BATMAN

Khanate said:


> This.


I'm the source, I know Qatar regime quite well.
What Saudis are saying today, I have said it decade ago.
Qatar's geographic location makes it security risk for both Pakistan and Arab world, particularly KSA & Pakistan.
It is indeed a chosen state by the axis of evil.
It is the only state in gulf, which is dubiously close to influential west and safe from all sort of usual propaganda and cursing by western and Iran media.
Its Al-Jazeera started and all Arab world supported it, but after some time its cover was off.
All strategic jobs in Qatar are given to Indians, but Qatri Amir maintain close relations with NS, who happens to be in-charge of appointing Pakistan army chief !!!
Pakistan's political engineering has indebted NS of Qatar, now he will do whatever Qatar will demand, it could be Pakistan's foreign policy, could be Pakistan's strategic info.
Situation is grave, when it has dubious connections with Israel, Iran and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OguzSenturk

BATMAN said:


> Qatar is also spying on Pakistan for India & Iran.


Wut



BATMAN said:


> I'm the source


Oh okay then

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Winchester said:


> You are an embarrassment to all Pakistanis here.


All of you tribe are embarrassment to humanity.
Today, Qatar becomes holy state # 2 for the Arab haters and fighters of Pakistan and Afghanistan.


----------



## -SINAN-

Saif al-Arab said:


> This, I believe, caused some delusion in the Al-Thani family to such an extent that they believed that they could influence the "Arab Spring" through Al-Jazeera and hosting exiled and non-exiled Arab MB members and pro-MB clerics.



All this because of Al-Jazeera and their pro-MB stance ?


----------



## Somali-Turk

Muhammad bin Hamid said:


> once again u.s and israel have trapped arabs in their web and unity of Muslims is damaged.Middle east countries existence are in threat


dont turn everything into islamic conspiracy.this is pure politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IronHeart

Saif al-Arab said:


> Keep saying that if it makes you sleep better at night, lol. The ground realities show a very different picture.


LOL Your words will come true the minute that the number of western countries who follow this suite changes from 0 to 1, otherwise they're all jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IronHeart said:


> LOL Your words will come true the minute that the number of western countries who follow this suite changes from 0 to 1, otherwise they're all jokes.



Iranian false-flagger deteched. Thanks for confirming my unrivaled ability to spot false-flaggers and liars here. They don't matter at all in this political dispute. In fact business will remain business as usual.



Falcon29 said:


> Iran has nothing to do with this nor will it get involved. Qatar and Iran are no allies. This is mostly about the situation post 2013 with the Muslim Brotherhood. Both sides have made mistakes and committed wrong doings, but this shouldn't occur between GCC nations that look so closely on many matters.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it will play out that way, this will be settled in private. Qatar is no ally to Iran if that is the concern. So what is are the demands? They likely are irrational which makes this a misplayed move.



Bro, it has nothing to do with Iran. Qatar is at odds with Iran geopolitically on every front. The only thing those two entities share is the mutually shared North Gas Field (largest gas field in the world). Nor has this to do with any non-Arab states or even Arab non-GCC states.

MB is only a small story here and as usual blown out of proportions. It's related to what has been occurring during Hamad's almost 20 year old rule and recent events where Qatar has acted in a ambiguous fashion.

*Larger than the size*
"I was not convinced by his words. I remembered history is a school where we learn from entities that are drawn to play roles that are larger than their size.

*Lebanon in the seventies supported all opposition voices for reforms in the Arab world until it plunged into a civil war and it is paying for it until today. Kuwait fell victim to the votes of the leftists as it tried to play a bigger role in the region. Saddam Hussein paid for his own treachery. Very soon Qatar will be the next victim, if it doesn’t learn from history’s tough lessons.*

The issue of Qatar’s policy must be seen with logic and reason as former emir’s coup against his father was based on treason and not on consensus which has created an unrest in the Arab world. Qataris themselves are ashamed of their country’s positions.

I remember at a dinner interview in Jeddah that was attended by one of the current Qatari banks’ head who presided over during the reign of the former Emir. He said, “We believe that Egypt and other countries in the region deserve better governance.” Hello, who are you?”

It's a dangerous path for Qatar and it will not be tolerated as GCC unity will not be destabilized as certain foreigners wish for. Qatar should seriously rethink their policies or it will end badly for them as previous cases of regimes/countries that thought they were bigger than their real size, ended up. It's a harsh message just like in 2013 (after the leaked telephone call between Gaddafi and Sheikh Hamad) which was the reason for Hamad's sudden removal as a Emir and not everything else that you hear.

In times like those we have to support the path of GCC and Arab unity regardless of what we think about the current dynasties and regimes in power (who will not rule forever). Because otherwise many entities in the region (from terrorist groups to regimes) will use that opportunity. There is no progress on any front in war-torn countries. That's why Qatar's short-sighted policies, even if they manage to hurt the entire GCC, will hurt themselves eventually first and foremost.

You really think that MB hardliners and others, who are against non-Islamic/monarchy/democracy etc. rule will spare tiny Qatar once/if they succeed toppling all the states in the Middle East (something that won't ever happen). Of course not? That's why Qatar has been playing a dangerous game for way too long. Back to the mouse thinking that he is a lion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IronHeart

Saif al-Arab said:


> Iranian false-flagger deteched. Thanks for confirming my unrivaled ability to spot false-flaggers and liars here.


LOL If someone doesn't like KSA naturally he is Iranian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Saif al-Arab said:


> Keep saying that if it makes you sleep better at night, lol. The ground realities show a very different picture.



The ground reality is simple, you are a stooge to the zionists, a cancer that has plagued the Muslim world for far too long. The present day Arab's don't have a shred of dignity, because if you did then you wouldn't have invested 350 billion dollars in the American economy. Do you love taking abuse by Donald Trump? Why couldn't you have invested the money to make the arm industry in the Muslim world much stronger. The ummah concept doesn't work, but one day your country will be brought to justice for all the mayhem it has caused in the world. 


P.S. I'm a Sunni, not a Shia, so don't even think about calling me an Iranian supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

SouI said:


> The only possible friend for us in this region is really truly Israel and Israel alone. Maybe UAE too to an extend.




Da fuq https://www.dailysabah.com/diplomac...us-reveal-alleged-role-in-turkey-coup-attempt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

IronHeart said:


> LOL If someone doesn't like KSA naturally he is Iranian?


We know that you do not like KSA.. but what are your motives and why are you bashing KSA in every thread? hope you give some answer..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

BATMAN said:


> I'm the source, I know Qatar regime quite well.
> What Saudis are saying today, I have said it decade ago.
> Qatar's geographic location makes it security risk for both Pakistan and Arab world, particularly KSA & Pakistan.
> It is indeed a chosen state by the axis of evil.
> It is the only state in gulf, which is dubiously close to influential west and safe from all sort of usual propaganda and cursing by western and Iran media.
> Its Al-Jazeera started and all Arab world supported it, but after some time its cover was off.
> All strategic jobs in Qatar are given to Indians, but Qatri Amir maintain close relations with NS, who happens to be in-charge of appointing Pakistan army chief !!!
> Pakistan's political engineering has indebted NS of Qatar, now he will do whatever Qatar will demand, it could be Pakistan's foreign policy, could be Pakistan's strategic info.
> Situation is grave, when it has dubious connections with Israel, Iran and India.




This is the claim you made:

*Qatar is also spying on Pakistan for India & Iran*.​
None of what you said is even remotely related to the above.

As for KSA, despite India's close relations with Iran, King Salman conferred the highest civilian award to Modi aka Butcher of Gujarat.







And if you're worried about Israel and the Arab world:

*Read: **Hacked Emails Show Top UAE Diplomat Coordinating With Pro-Israel Think Tank Against Iran* (The Intercept, 2017)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The SC

Rasengan said:


> The ground reality is simple, you are a stooge to the zionists, a cancer that has plagued the Muslim world for far too long. The present day Arab's don't have a shred of dignity, because if you did then you wouldn't have invested 350 billion dollars in the American economy. Do you love taking abuse by Donald Trump? Why couldn't you have invested the money to make the arm industry in the Muslim world much stronger. The ummah concept doesn't work, but one day your country will be brought to justice for all the mayhem it has caused in the world.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm a Sunni, not a Shia, so don't even think about calling me an Iranian supporter.


Brother, you shouldn't be as bold as this..Even if KSA gives this money to makes the other Muslim countries more powerful (Which it already did, by financing Pakistan's Nuclear weapons program for instance..), it won't be strong itself, and you know that its main responsibility is to protect Al-Haramain and to project a good Muslim image..Charity as every thing else starts with oneself..respect also starts with oneself, and being strong (take the US for example) will eventually help KSA strengthen its allies, not the contrary as you think..



Khanate said:


> This is the claim you made:
> 
> *Qatar is also spying on Pakistan for India & Iran*.​
> None of what you said is even remotely related to the above.
> 
> As for KSA, despite India's close relations with Iran, King Salman conferred the highest civilian award to Modi aka Butcher of Gujarat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're worried about Israel and the Arab world:
> 
> *Read: **Hacked Emails Show Top UAE Diplomat Coordinating With Pro-Israel Think Tank Against Iran* (The Intercept, 2017)


The whole Western world is pro-Usrael, a US think tank is not even comparable in proportion or influence, besides that a think tank does not provide weapons or political support, take any professional firm and think of it as a think tank for project, If an engineering firm for example has many projects in Usrael, do you have to avoid hiring its expertise for you own projects?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

IronHeart said:


> Let's Paul Joseph Watson explain it to you.


I can show you thousands of videos with American citizens saying that the US is not a democracy and it abuses the rights of its citizens.. so what is the point?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

Saif al-Arab said:


> An eunuch barking. Cute. Try messing with the 500 million Arabs and you will return headless.


lol 500 million arab arent your supportes
Who's Going To Believe A Talking al saud Head?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

tesla said:


> lol 500 million arab arent your supportes
> Who's Going To Believe A Talking al saud Head?



House of Saud or not, they will rush to defend their brothers and sisters and the holy land should it be attacked by hostile foreigners with silly plans. Don't have any illusions. 

Anyway what is this matter to you? Last time I saw you have two Turkish flags. Please kindly educate me on your relevance in this thread.


----------



## IronHeart

The SC said:


> I can show you thousands of videos with American citizens saying that the US is not a democracy and it abuses the rights of its citizens.. so what is the point?


I don't give a flying fuk about KSA's democracy, And KSA being a dictatorship or a democracy isn't the main point of the video 4 me, what Paul says next is. And plz don't compare USA with KSA, You're just insulting our intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

dani958 said:


> women can drive in usa


In KSA too, they just have to be accompanied by some family member.. it is about values..


----------



## The SC

IronHeart said:


> I don't give a flying fuk about KSA's democracy, And KSA being a dictatorship or a democracy isn't the main point of the video 4 me, what Paul says next is. And plz don't compare USA with KSA, You're just insulting our intelligence.


Two different worlds you might think..just human beings with different sets of values, and they converge with US values holders more than they diverge.. believe it or not, it is your prerogative..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are a joke. Qatar is the closest Arab state to Israel along with Egypt and Jordan which are the only Arab countries with diplomatic relations to Israel. So what do you call Turkey, an actual NATO member (talk about being a stooge of the West in your logic) and a country with official diplomatic ties with Israel since forever?
> 
> So you are calling mutually beneficially investments "abuse"? Nice joke. Maybe you should tell your leaders not to be pro-West and not to receive billion big US aid each year.
> 
> You can be whatever you want to be. I don't care about your sect, religion or ideology. What I care about is the well-being of KSA, the GCC and Arab world first and foremost.
> 
> Anyway this news has nothing to do with you nor do I care what foreigners have to say about internal Arab affairs let alone that of the GCC that they do not understand and never will understand. There is no hostility people-to-people whatsoever. It's about current regimes and their disagreements but we won't, in a time like that, aim at spreading chaos in our lands when everything will take its due course and hopefully in a peaceful manner on the political front.
> 
> If you are such a righteous mujahideen go fight your Western-educated and founded military regime/establishment and corrupt politicians and don't lecture us here with your disgusting hypocrisy.



Deep inside your heart you know I speak the truth. The real joke of the Muslim world is Saudi Arabia. The King shook hands with Donald Trump who was slandering your country during the election campaign. Unfortunately, you have no dignity left, and one day you will be punished. When did I say Qatar, Egypt and Jordan are saints in this equation. I know it's Ramadan, but calm down, and respond appropriately. Those countries are no better, in fact a country like Egypt is one of the biggest Zionist supporters, but you have to accept the reality that Saudi Arabia is no better. Do you have the guts to admit this...remember its Ramadan, so Muslim's are suppose to tell the truth. 

The same concept is applied to Turkey. Unlike you I don't follow any leader or country like a cult and have the guts to criticize them. Turkey should leave NATO and join hands with Russia in my opinion. 

Clearly we have a difference of opinion on dignity and respect. The great old leaders of the Arab World would never have shook hands with Donald Trump, because they fear Allah more than the idea of mutual benefit investment. How does this investment benefit the people of Saudi Arabia? Oh, yeah, by giving a blank check to Washington, everyone know's that America is protecting the royal family. How does it feel to worship the royal family? 

Actually I have criticized Pakistan on this forum when they have received billions in aid each year from America and on the day of judgment they will have to answer to Allah. Do you see the difference between me and you. I have the guts to say the truth about my own country, yet you are living in lala land. 

The only reason why I mentioned my religion is because you have a history in this forum of accusing other people of being an Iranian apologists or Shia when they disagree with your views on Saudi Arabia. Since this is a Pakistan Defence Forum I can say what I want. This isn't Saudi Arabia where you can tell your servants what to do. 

You like to make assumptions don't you. When did I say that the people of Saudi Arabia hate the people of Qatar vice versa. Seriously, grow up, and at least argue like a man, instead of throwing childish statements. Your last sentence is bullshit, continue to follow your cult leaders. We don't have to lift a finger, you will destroy yourself. One more thing don't come begging to Pakistan when things become rough for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

lllxi1998 said:


> Give u another 1000 years of turkish rule u fat bitch



There was never any 1000 years old. There was 400 year old (1517-1917) rule by mostly non-Turkic elites where Arabs constituted the largest population and had influence in all fields. Not only that only 1/3 of the Arab world and mostly through local rulers that acted independently most of the time. Negligible cultural influence too.

Compare that with 400 years of Arab rule in half of modern-day Turkey (Anatolia) and almost 500 years of rule in Central Asia and centuries of eunuch and slave soldier occupation.

I am not fat (as if that is supposed to be an insult, lol) but you should not be talking.





Anyway keep having your fantasies. Try to mess with Arabs or in particular KSA. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Each spoiled brat thinks that he is superior to the other hence the temper tantrum. Every single GCC nation is financing terorism in one form or the other all across the globe. In reality such clashes among these spoiled brats bring out their real faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Khanate said:


> This is the claim you made:
> 
> *Qatar is also spying on Pakistan for India & Iran*.​
> None of what you said is even remotely related to the above.
> 
> As for KSA, despite India's close relations with Iran, King Salman conferred the highest civilian award to Modi aka Butcher of Gujarat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're worried about Israel and the Arab world:
> 
> *Read: **Hacked Emails Show Top UAE Diplomat Coordinating With Pro-Israel Think Tank Against Iran* (The Intercept, 2017)



This picture is in every thread, so I have seen this here a zillion time.
It does not suggest Saudis are working for RAW.
What matter is ground reality and practical steps.
Just days before this picture, Pakistan's politician united, decided to extend political support to Houthi terrorists vs. GCC, while Indian PM made a follow-up tour of GCC, where he offered his logistics and military support to fight in Yemen, which was declined politely with this picture.
That's the solid back ground of picture, which you deliberately ignore because you are using it to serve interests dear to your sect.

Now coming back to the Qatar.
As I says Qatar has appointed Indians on strategic jobs, very dubious, why should Muslim blood thirsty, Indians would guard Qatri interest?
Qatar has links with Isis along with rest of the axis evil states. While west is not bothered about it.
How Nawaz Sharif is steered to indebtedness Qatar Amir, is seen by all.
Qatari air fly all over Pakistan, can provide opportunity to thousands of Indian employees to spy for India, indebted NS would have no choice but to issue visas to RAW, flying with Qatri wings.
Pakistani passports will be in hands of Indians, where they can choose whom to victimize and target kill using their direct, indirect proxies.


----------



## ashok321

Qatar hosts largest US military base in Mideast


----------



## Rasengan

The SC said:


> Brother, you shouldn't be as bold as this..Even if KSA gives this money to makes the other Muslim countries more powerful (Which it already did, by financing Pakistan's Nuclear weapons program for instance..), it won't be strong itself, and you know that its main responsibility is to protect Al-Haramain and to project a good Muslim image..Charity as every thing else starts with oneself..respect also starts with oneself, and being strong (take the US for example) will eventually help KSA strengthen its allies, not the contrary as you think..



Brother the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia along with the Mullah of Iran have made the Muslim world weaker. Saudi Arabia has continued to support the corrupt leaders in Pakistan and why couldn't they have invested the 350 billion dollars in the Muslim world? Every single terrorists group in Pakistan is funded by the Saudi's and this is fact. Every Muslim has the main responsibility of protecting Medina and Mecca, however, we have no obligation in giving our allegiance to the house of Saud. They have sold their souls to the devil and love to live a double life. The princes live a very pious life in Saudi Arabia, but once they come to London, New York, Paris, then alcohol, prostitutes and drugs is a common theme. If Saudi Arabia had any dignity, then they would have showed Donald Trump the door. I don't blame the ordinary Saudi people, they are the biggest victim of this devil worshipping family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*THE SAUDI-QATAR TENSIONS: REAL REASONS*




Source: Wikimedia
05.06.2017
Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt, Bahrain, Qatar and Yemen announced a break in diplomatic relations with Qatar. Qatar was accused of supporting terrorism, in particular the ISIS, as well as the international Islamic movement "Muslim Brotherhood". The current crisis is not the first in the relationship between Saudi Arabia and its allies on the one hand, and Qatar on the other. However, given the redistribution of forces in the Middle East and the clearly marked US stake on for Saudi Arabia and Israel, for Qatar, it can have serious consequences.
Background to the conflict
The current crisis is a continuation of the "war of words" that broke out between Saudi Arabia and its allies and Qatar immediately after the visit of US President Donald Trump to Riyadh on May 20-21, 2017. Just after return from the capital of the Saudi Kingdom, which hosted the Arab and Muslim Summit, and a meeting with the heads of state of the Council of Cooperation of the Arab States of the Persian Gulf, the Emir of Qatar, Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad bin Khalifa Al Thani, delivered a speech to the graduates of the military school. He de facto criticized the current position of the US, opposed the isolation of Iran, announced that most likely Donald Trump will soon step down as president of the United States, and therefore should there is no real reasons to bet on him, voiced significant disagreements between Qatar and the United States and implied that there was the presence of a threat from neighboring states, alluding to Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates. Later, after Qatar's official media disseminated this information, a stiff reaction was received from other Persian Gulf states and Egypt. Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Egypt and Bahrain turned off access to the Internet pages of the Qatari media, including Al Jazeera TV, and the media controlled by the Saudi and the UAE launched an information war against the Qatari leadership. Qatar officially disavowed reports of its media, declaring a hacker attack, but Riyadh and the allies continued the information campaign against Doha, claiming that Al Tani's controversial statements, whether they had a seat or not, reflect Qatar's unacceptable position on a number of issues.


The reasons for the quarrel
One of the main problematic points in Qatar's relations with other states of the Persian Gulf is its support for the Muslim Brotherhood movement. In 2014, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and the UAE have already withdrawn their ambassadors from Qatar, protesting against the support of Doha by this movement. This also explains the anti-Qatar position of Egypt, the current government of Field Marshal Al-Sisi came to power after the overthrow of Mohammed Mursi, a member of the Muslim Brotherhood.

Another reason for disagreements is the difference in attitude towards Iran. Qatar, since 2015, despite the confrontation with Iran in Syria and Yemen, is opposed to the isolation of Iran, in particular, it is caused by common economic interests - both states share the same gas field in the Persian Gulf. On the eve of the summit in Riyadh, during which Iran was named the main enemy of mankind, the Foreign Minister of Qatar spoke in favor of cooperation with this country, openly opposing not only Saudi Arabia, but also the current US administration.

Indicator of changes in the balance of interests
In general, the differences between Qatar and Saudi Arabia reflect the struggle of these monarchies of the Gulf for influence in the Middle East. The countries are cooperating in Yemen and Syria, but they confront each other in Egypt, where they support two opposing sides of a smoldering civil conflict, and Libya, where Doha stands for the Islamists of Tripoli, and Riyadh for General Haftar. At the same time, Qatar has not changed its policy significantly before. A sharp change in attitude towards Qatar indicates a narrowing of the fields, where this country and Saudi Arabia cooperate. In Yemen, their anti-Hussein coalition is de facto broken, and the stake of war is no longer a matter of victory, but of a worthy withdrawal from the military campaign. In Syria, both states are de facto excluded from the partition of this country on spheres of influence, where on one hand the trio of Russia, Iran and Turkey decide the fate of the north, and the pro-American and pro-Israeli Kurds act also in this region, and in the south the pro-Saudi and pro-Qatari groupings find it increasingly difficult to demonstrate subjectivity in the context of the US , Great Britain, Jordan and Iran struggle for the Baghdad-Damascus highway and the at-Tanf crossing. At the same time, these same factors open a window of opportunity for a temporary alliance between Doha and Tehran against Riyadh. Therefore, Qatar can easily afford to secretly support Iran against its rival, the Saudis. The Shiites are a serious problem for Bahrain and Saudi Arabia, but not for Qatar, where they are almost none, and therefore the Iranian use of the Shiite factor in the struggle against Saudi Arabia and its Bahraini satellite is not dangerous for Qatar.

The change of paradigm
The events around Qatar reflect the conflict between the two paradigms regarding the Middle East.

Qatar represents an old paradigm of Obama and Hillary Clinton. Saudi Arabia - a new one, where the influence of the neocons is noticeably strong. It was on Qatar and the Muslim Brotherhood that the USA chose to support during the "Arab spring". This caused both a cooling of relations between the US and Israel (Qatar is the main sponsor of Hamas), and with Saudi Arabia. The rhetoric of rapprochement with Iran (or rather with Iranian reformists) is quite consistent with the logic of the Obama administration's Iranian policy of refusing to isolate that country and engage it in global processes to stop Tehran's rapprochement with Moscow.

Trump's visit to Saudi Arabia and Israel testifies to the final change of this paradigm. Now the United States is putting a stake on Israel and Saudi Arabia alliance, in which Qatar has no place, as there is no place for the revolutionary forces of the Muslim Brotherhood too. It is significant that the emir of Qatar is credited with statements about the imminent impeachment of Trump just in the spirit of American liberals from the camp of Obama and Hillary.

https://www.geopolitica.ru/en/agenda/saudi-qatar-tensions-real-reasons


----------



## Dai Toruko

*A picture is worth a thousand words*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rasengan said:


> Deep inside your heart you know I speak the truth. The real joke of the Muslim world is Saudi Arabia. The King shook hands with Donald Trump who was slandering your country during the election campaign. Unfortunately, you have no dignity left, and one day you will be punished. When did I say Qatar, Egypt and Jordan are saints in this equation. I know it's Ramadan, but calm down, and respond appropriately. Those countries are no better, in fact a country like Egypt is one of the biggest Zionist supporters, but you have to accept the reality that Saudi Arabia is no better. Do you have the guts to admit this...remember its Ramadan, so Muslim's are suppose to tell the truth.
> 
> The same concept is applied to Turkey. Unlike you I don't follow any leader or country like a cult and have the guts to criticize them. Turkey should leave NATO and join hands with Russia in my opinion.
> 
> Clearly we have a difference of opinion on dignity and respect. The great old leaders of the Arab World would never have shook hands with Donald Trump, because they fear Allah more than the idea of mutual benefit investment. How does this investment benefit the people of Saudi Arabia? Oh, yeah, by giving a blank check to Washington, everyone know's that America is protecting the royal family. How does it feel to worship the royal family?
> 
> Actually I have criticized Pakistan on this forum when they have received billions in aid each year from America and on the day of judgment they will have to answer to Allah. Do you see the difference between me and you. I have the guts to say the truth about my own country, yet you are living in lala land.
> 
> The only reason why I mentioned my religion is because you have a history in this forum of accusing other people of being an Iranian apologists or Shia when they disagree with your views on Saudi Arabia. Since this is a Pakistan Defence Forum I can say what I want. This isn't Saudi Arabia where you can tell your servants what to do.
> 
> You like to make assumptions don't you. When did I say that the people of Saudi Arabia hate the people of Qatar vice versa. Seriously, grow up, and at least argue like a man, instead of throwing childish statements. Your last sentence is bullshit, continue to follow your cult leaders. We don't have to lift a finger, you will destroy yourself. One more thing don't come begging to Pakistan when things become rough for you.



No, you know I am right which is why you are backtracking now.

The same Donald Trump that insulted everyone, including key Western allies, during his presidential campaign in order to lure the average redneck voters in the Midwest that actually gave him the victory. That guy? You think that any person takes such rantings seriously when business is conducted? He is a figurehead and nothing more. Nobody cares about him, the person.

Calm down? You are the one that did the attacking and insulting. Backtracking again I see?

You don't know who I support and not so why are you trying to act like a holy cow by saying "unlike you I don't support any leader or country like a cult"?

If that is the case why are you hypocritical to such an extend that no sane person can take your initial post seriously?

It benefits us because nobody will mess with us in a messed up region and potentially cause a devastating war that will cost us several trillion dollars, destroy many of our almost 50 industrial cities and all the recent progress that we have made. If we were located in the middle of the Pacific this would not have been necessary.

And why is it that I believe that you have no clue whatsoever about the deals signed and what they mean for industries in KSA?
*
No, I am not living in la-la land. I have repeatedly stated, openly, that there is no genuine Islamic regime anywhere and that all regimes guard their own interests first and foremost. That's why I won't tolerate hypocrites that spread venom against Muslim country x or y when their own or others are not any better at the end of the day.
*
I think I already told you that I don't care about your personal opinion. So you can say whatever you want to as will I.

We created 3 of the 11 largest empires and ruled half of the world for 1 millennia before there was any Pakistan. Our historical influence is rivaled by very few people in this world. Please stop this nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Rasengan said:


> Deep inside your heart you know I speak the truth. The real joke of the Muslim world is Saudi Arabia. The King shook hands with Donald Trump who was slandering your country during the election campaign. Unfortunately, you have no dignity left, and one day you will be punished. When did I say Qatar, Egypt and Jordan are saints in this equation. I know it's Ramadan, but calm down, and respond appropriately. Those countries are no better, in fact a country like Egypt is one of the biggest Zionist supporters, but you have to accept the reality that Saudi Arabia is no better. Do you have the guts to admit this...remember its Ramadan, so Muslim's are suppose to tell the truth.
> 
> The same concept is applied to Turkey. Unlike you I don't follow any leader or country like a cult and have the guts to criticize them. Turkey should leave NATO and join hands with Russia in my opinion.
> 
> Clearly we have a difference of opinion on dignity and respect. The great old leaders of the Arab World would never have shook hands with Donald Trump, because they fear Allah more than the idea of mutual benefit investment. How does this investment benefit the people of Saudi Arabia? Oh, yeah, by giving a blank check to Washington, everyone know's that America is protecting the royal family. How does it feel to worship the royal family?
> 
> Actually I have criticized Pakistan on this forum when they have received billions in aid each year from America and on the day of judgment they will have to answer to Allah. Do you see the difference between me and you. I have the guts to say the truth about my own country, yet you are living in lala land.
> 
> The only reason why I mentioned my religion is because you have a history in this forum of accusing other people of being an Iranian apologists or Shia when they disagree with your views on Saudi Arabia. Since this is a Pakistan Defence Forum I can say what I want. This isn't Saudi Arabia where you can tell your servants what to do.
> 
> You like to make assumptions don't you. When did I say that the people of Saudi Arabia hate the people of Qatar vice versa. Seriously, grow up, and at least argue like a man, instead of throwing childish statements. Your last sentence is bullshit, continue to follow your cult leaders. We don't have to lift a finger, you will destroy yourself. One more thing don't come begging to Pakistan when things become rough for you.


Brother, you are making some good points, but other points do not fit reality, about Turkey living NATO to join Russia; Turkey is rather better alone than joining Russia an enemy of NATO, Saudi king shaking hands with Trump is much more relevant than our hero Salh Din Ayubi befriending the biggest Muslim hater, Richard the lion heart, but that is how he won his heart beyond any battle or war, just by showing him Islamic values.. China for example is at odds with the US over SCS and still they shake hands and make visits to talk out their differences and find common ground and interests to find mutually beneficial solutions..As for Pakistan, it was fighting a US war started in Afghanistan, so it was not for free..and so on..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -------

ashok321 said:


> Qatar hosts largest US military base in Mideast



Turkey is building a Naval base there also, with some 3,000 military personnel to be stationed.


----------



## UkroTurk

Saif al-Arab said:


> Foreigners jumping like mad dogs over internal GCC-Arab matters that have nothing to do with them.
> 
> Firstly there is no hostility between Saudi Arabians and the 200.000 native Qataris whatsoever. Qataris are basically Saudi Arabians with a new nationality (Qatari).


Saddam Hussein also had said same things before they occupied Kuwait. May be he was right, but noone gave him Kuwait.

I didnt even realize there were some political problems with KSA, UAE and Qatar.
I think all Turkish conservatives , who support Erdogan, also dont hate KSA.
The Christians, The Europeans and Jews reading this topic , they must smile.
I am not conservative but i am against western imperialism.
We all mustnt use hate language.
Lets getting United. Keep calm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

smuhs1 said:


> Each spoiled brat thinks that he is superior to the other hence the temper tantrum. Every single GCC nation is financing terorism in one form or the other all across the globe. In reality such clashes among these spoiled brats bring out their real faces.



Western/Asian agencies and media has obviously ignored Qatri links and trails of money to terrorists.
Qatar is in GCC obviously because of its geography, ethnicity, culture, history and language.
Actually its expulsion suggest otherwise, to what you have always propagated.
Logically looking... weapon, missiles, tools, food, vehicle and manpower supply to terrorists continue without being noticed by the vigilant press of world, while rest of the fact less allegations are agenda and hate driven.


----------



## Draco.IMF

*WHAT’S BEHIND THE QATARI MANEUVER? IT’S GAS
*
https://syrianperspective.com/2017/...ck-them-out-syrian-army-blasts-isis-east.html

Well, it ain’t Iran’s truly honest elections which swayed the Amir of Qatar, _Tameem bin Hamad `Aali Thaani_, to switch loyalties to Iran. And, it wasn’t anything to do with the largest American military base in the region at _Al-‘Udayd_. In fact, the switch to Iran while hosting the U.S. would seem an unlikely coupling. But, not if you are a mini-state on the verge of self-destruction through a disadvantaged economic position.

You see, folks, once the natural gas pipeline is completed from Iran, across Iraq, to Syria’s coast, Qatari gas will be so expensive that the country will float on its cash reserves for a couple of years and then, implode. No more Qatar.

Hmmmm. The Iranians thought. What if we let the Qataris in on the deal? What if we share the natural gas pipeline? What if we can drive a wedge between Qatar and the rest of the Arabian trash on the Gulf? Wouldn’t that be British of us?

And so, it has happened. Iran has agreed to give Qatar a share of its rights in the pipeline to Syria and Damascus has agreed as long as Qatar discontinues its support for Al-Qaeda, ISIS and all the other rat groups like _Faylaq Al-Rahmaan_. Soon, Qatar’s useless military officers will be withdrawn from MOK in Jordan. And, better yet, Qatar is now absolved from any further obligation to the so-called “Saudi coalition” in the very unpopular war in Yemen.

The Saudis are enraged. How could Qatar support the Muslim Brotherhood, a group of Islamist fundamentalists who are deeply opposed to rule by primogenture or dynasticism? And, how could Qatar, a fellow rag-head nation hand its baton to Shi’I Iran, Saudi Arabia’s main enemy in the region? How, indeed? The Egyptians, so affronted by Qatar’s actions, accepted a check from Saudi Arabia in the billions in order to get it to pull its embassy out of Doha. Even the “government” in East Libya also departed.

Will Saudi Arabia attack Qatar with the U.S. base right there? Hardly, unless the U.S. pulls its assets out which will cost Mr. Trump a pretty penny. And how can Saudi Arabia do anything about it when it has its own paws full in Yemen? Politics make strange bedfellows – the U.S. and Iran in a _menage a trois_ fit for the history books. I can’t wait to hear Trump explain this one away.

Don’t pay attention to the Washington stink tanks. They are deliberately hiding the facts from the pushover press. Pathetic. Let’s watch and see how long Saudi Arabia will take to act now that it’s enemy, Iran, is right on the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

UkroTurk said:


> Saddam Hussein also had said same things before they occupied Kuwait. May be he was right, but noone gave him Kuwait.
> 
> I didnt even know there some political problems with KSA, UAE and Qatar.
> I think all Turkish conservatives , who support Erdogan, also dont hate KSA.
> The Christians, The Europeans and Jews reading this topic , they are smiling.
> I am not conservative but i am against western imperialism.
> We all mustnt use hate language.
> Lets getting United. Keep calm.



Why did you then attack Arabs (500 million + people) because of SUPPOSED actions by unelected regimes and moreover most probably a few individuals involved?

Nobody in KSA hates any Turks either or Turkey. Rather the opposite, Turkey is much better liked by the people than for instance Iran is.



Rasengan said:


> Brother the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia along with the Mullah of Iran have made the Muslim world weaker. Saudi Arabia has continued to support the corrupt leaders in Pakistan and why couldn't they have invested the 350 billion dollars in the Muslim world? Every single terrorists group in Pakistan is funded by the Saudi's and this is fact. Every Muslim has the main responsibility of protecting Medina and Mecca, however, we have no obligation in giving our allegiance to the house of Saud. They have sold their souls to the devil and love to live a double life. The princes live a very pious life in Saudi Arabia, but once they come to London, New York, Paris, then alcohol, prostitutes and drugs is a common theme. If Saudi Arabia had any dignity, then they would have showed Donald Trump the door. I don't blame the ordinary Saudi people, they are the biggest victim of this devil worshipping family.



So you are monitoring the lives of 15.000 people (men and women) 24/7 and in particular when they visit the West for you to know how all of them behave? There will be bad and good apples like among everyone else be it family, clan, tribe, city, village, region, country or any other group of people. You think that there are not 1000's of ordinary Pakistanis, Arabs, Turks, Iranians, Bangladeshis and others (everyone else) who indulge in such vices? You see such rhetoric cannot be taken seriously.



Combat-Master said:


> Turkey is building a Naval base there also, with some 3,000 military personnel to be stationed.



And do you seriously think that those 3.000 soldiers let alone Turkey would risk pissing off KSA and most of the Arab world for the sake of tiny Qatar with a native population of 200.000? The same Qataris who are identical to Saudi Arabians and whose royal family is originally from Najd? Most of Qatar (a small peninsula located on the largest peninsula in the world - Arabian Peninsula) was incredibly sparsely inhabited before migrations from Najd 200-300 years ago. Pre-those migrations the "natives" were originally from next door KSA as well.

So you might smile and hope for KSA-Qatar hostilities but I will tell you one thing, Saudi Arabians and Qataris will never go to war against each other nor any other GCC state. This is about being displeased with the policy of Sheikh Hamad and that of his son. Nothing else. That base will matter nothing at the end of the day. What has protected Qatar is the 2 US bases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

ashok321 said:


> *Cutting ties with Qatar:
> *
> - Saudi Arabia
> - Egypt
> - Bahrain
> - United Arab Emirates
> - Yemeni government
> *- Maldives*



watch this space, @Zibago 

have a bad feeling something really tragic might happen there one of these times. 

they're neck deep in wahhabism, and they're not going to tolerate naked kuffars for too long.


----------



## Zibago

Why did this rift start and why its so severe?


Arabi said:


> Yes they are our brothers, and you can see how both Saudis and Qataris reacted to the DECISION, no hostility between the people but some political differences and we believe this issue should be resolved ASAP. As you know it's better to place little economic sanction than firing missiles.


----------



## Somali-Turk

It does not affect me most,but i want Qatar to stop funding terrorists like alshabab in somalia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

ashok321 said:


> Qatar hosts largest US military base in Mideast


should'nt Iran be worried rather than you.



Somali-Turk said:


> It does not affect me most,but i want Qatar to stop funding terrorists like alshabab in somalia.


Qatar has history of supporting such Islamic entities, who keep destabilizing Muslim world.
I'm sure, Qatri funds are linked to fanatic org. beyond Somalia.
Egypt was one example, thank God its public over came frankenstein, while it was in early making.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

CBU-105 said:


> watch this space, @Zibago


Come on they need a new home :-(
GLobal warming is going to drown the old paradise 


CBU-105 said:


> have a bad feeling something really tragic might happen there one of these times.


Its all ifs and butts i doubt anything is going to happen there if it remains politically stable 


CBU-105 said:


> they're neck deep in wahhabism, and they're not going to *tolerate naked kuffars for too long*.


Doubt it


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Im disappointed with some of Turkey members but good to know what position they hold for our Arab Muslims. 

Qatar should not have taken this bold step by siding with an open enemy who are out their meddling in other countries 




Off topic Qatari ruler is MaMa's boy
jus like his father who was wife slave. His father removed his own father for the sake of his wife and his son removed his own father for the sake of his MaMa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mostly incredibly ignorant foreigners here should stop trying to create a bridge between Saudi Arabians and Qataris when there is none. This current dispute is political in nature and nothing else. Orchestrated by the current regimes in power. It has nothing to do with people to people relations. Saudi Arabians and Qataris understand this on social media while I write this message and the prevailing discourse on Arab forums, social media, newspapers etc. is evidence of this.

Foreigners here who wish us harm should stop dreaming.

Sheikh Hamad visiting his tribe in KSA:











We are family. Tied by blood and everything else. So like a husband and a wife, like two brothers or two sisters or two cousins, there can sometimes be disagreements, strong included, but eventually things usually always settle down and no war erupts. We are not fools for us to wish for a destruction of the success story that is the GCC. This will be no different. So stop dreaming and mind your own business if you have only hatred to spread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

OK am i the only one who sees this as Saudia,s master stroke to replace American presence in Middle East slowly?
@EgyptianAmerican


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

IMHO the biggest problem in middle east is their conservative lifestyle. Men and women there need to chill, smoke some grass, have some strippers and hold some rap concerts. Instead of blowing each other up, you will be beating each other in rap battles. Only bombs you would drop be n-bombs. Instead of just women, everyone would be getting stoned 24/7. The whole region will be lit AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Saif al-Arab said:


> Mostly incredibly ignorant foreigners here should stop trying to create a bridge between Saudi Arabians and Qataris when there is none. This current dispute is political in nature and nothing else. Orchestrated by the current regimes in power. It has nothing to do with people to people relations. Saudi Arabians and Qataris understand this on social media while I write this message and the prevailing discourse on Arab forums, social media, newspapers etc. is evidence of this.
> 
> Foreigners here who wish us harm should stop dreaming.
> 
> Sheikh Hamad visiting his tribe in KSA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are family. Tied by blood and everything else. So like a man and a wife, like two brothers or two sisters or two cousins, there can sometimes be disagreements, strong included, but eventually things usually always settle down and no war erupts. This will be no different. So stop dreaming and mind your own business if you have only hatred to spread.


Ok somewhere i read that there is chance of coup in Qatar how true is that?
I dont think the regime in Qatar will fall that easily


----------



## Rasengan

Saif al-Arab said:


> No, you know I am right which is why you are backtracking now.



Come on Saif at least grow a spine and admit the truth that your leaders have sold their souls to the Zionists This is the month of Ramadan, so speak the truth, or maybe you have an hidden agenda. Are you related to the Al-Saud family? 



Saif al-Arab said:


> The same Donald Trump that insulted everyone, including key Western allies, during his presidential campaign in order to lure the average redneck voters in the Midwest that actually gave him the victory. That guy? You think that any person takes such rantings seriously when business is conducted? He is a figurehead and nothing more. Nobody cares about him, the person.



Oh, my days, the great Arabs are now taking lessons of diplomacy from there non-Muslim counter parts. Do you have no shame that you shook the hands of a person who insulted and disrespected Islam and the culture of your country. But of course you don't because you need to house of Saud protected don't you? There is no difference between Iran or Saudi Arabia, both of them have plagued the Muslim world. I guess money is more valued than respect, dignity and religion. If Saudi Arabia doesn't care about Donald Trump, then why did you invest 350 billion dollars in the American economy? Have the guts to speak the truth...at least I had the guts to criticize Pakistan and its leaders...can you do the same....prove me wrong....or do you follow a cult. 




Saif al-Arab said:


> Calm down? You are the one that did the attacking and insulting. Backtracking again I see?



Where exactly have I backtracked on? Haha, you very make me laugh brother Saif, but if you want to live in lala land, then be my guess. 




Saif al-Arab said:


> You don't know who I support and not so why are you trying to act like a holy cow by saying "unlike you I don't support any leader or country like a cult"?



This was in response when you claimed that I don't have the guts to attack Pakistan and its corrupt leaders. So clearly I have proved you wrong, since I am above following some cult family. Show some Arab bravery and admit that your leaders have sold their souls to the Zionists...can you do that brother Saif 




Saif al-Arab said:


> It benefits us because nobody will mess with us in a messed up region and potentially cause a devastating war that will cost us several trillion dollars, destroy many of our almost 50 industrial cities and all the recent progress that we have made. If we were located in the middle of the Pacific this would not have been necessary.



Egoism is never good in Islam. So if you did create three great empires then why don't you have the guts to defend your country yourself. I find you so funny, instead of asking Allah for guidance, you beg to the United States for protection No wonder the Iranians find the current Arab regimes so weak. Become men and fight your own battles for a change. Pakistan may not have existed, however, a number of our ancestors were Arab. At least our people have the decency to feel ashamed when our leaders bow down to the Zionists and don't think about making the Muslim ummah much stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IronHeart

Zibago said:


> OK am i the only one who sees this as Saudia,s master stroke to replace American presence in Middle East slowly?
> @EgyptianAmerican


Nope, We're not going anywhere.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zibago said:


> Ok somewhere i read that there is chance of coup in Qatar how true is that?
> I dont think the regime in Qatar will fall that easily



There are no problems with the Al-Thani dynasty who originates from KSA like practically every native Qatari. What is the "problem" here are CERTAIN policies of the past dethroned Emir (Sheikh Hamad) that his son has continued.

You have to have in mind that Sheikh Hamad removed his own father from the throne back in 1995 and in 2013 (after the Gaddafi-Hamad scandal erupted) Hamad was forced to step down and his son Tamim took the throne. So they are good at removing themselves which is quite unprecedented in the GCC outside of the current Omani Sultan who has ruled since 1970, who removed his father as well.

Qatar is a paper tiger. They can't accomplish anything on their own. Their biggest asset is Al-Jazeera, while once very popular, has lost most of its viewers lately. Such a tiny state will not be allowed to disrupt the GCC which I doubt that they want to do but certain of their policies that are counterproductive (viewed by most GCC and Arab countries) will not continue. Not in the current geopolitical situation in the region which is volatile for everyone involved.






That is what can happen, as I explained in post 186 or was it 187 (don't remember) if a mouse things that he is a lion and when it gets delusions of grandeur.

In that clip (pre-2011), Gaddafi and Sheikh Hamad were talking about how to destroy KSA. One is dead (Gaddafi) with his regime gone for good and another was dethroned due to this exact statement which became leaked in 2013. Sheikh Tamim will face the same fate if his policies do not change. No outside protection will help him. What occurred lately was just the first warning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Saudi Arabia's port authority says it will not allow ships raising Qatar's flag to use the country's ports.

of all the countries (Kuwait included) Mauritius has cut ties with Qatar.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

@Khafee where are friend when you are needed most?


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ashok321 said:


> Saudi Arabia's port authority says it will not allow ships raising Qatar's flag to use the country's ports.
> 
> of all the countries (Kuwait included) Mauritius has cut ties with Qatar.



So now only "neutral" Oman (that joined the KSA led Islamic Military Alliance and who will change their policies once the current childless Sultan dies) remains. I think that they will follow suit soon.

No single Arab or Muslim state has spoken in favor of Qatar or any state for that matter so far. Shows everything that needs to be known.


----------



## BATMAN

Why 7 nations severed ties with Qatar


----------



## Zibago

Saif al-Arab said:


> There are no problems with the Al-Thani dynasty who originates from KSA like practically every native Qatari. What is the "problem" here are CERTAIN policies of the past dethroned Emir (Sheikh Hamad) that his son has continued.
> 
> You have to have in mind that Sheikh Hamad removed his own father from the throne back in 1995 and in 2013 (after the Gaddafi-Hamad scandal erupted) Hamad was forced to step down and his son Tamim took the throne. So they are good at removing themselves which is quite unprecedented in the GCC outside of the current Omani Sultan who has ruled since 1970, who removed his father as well.
> 
> Qatar is a paper tiger. They can't accomplish anything on their own. Their biggest asset is Al-Jazeera, while once very popular, has lost most of its viewers lately. Such a tiny state will not be allowed to disrupt the GCC which I doubt that they want to do but certain of their policies that are counterproductive (viewed by most GCC and Arab countries) will not continue. Not in the current geopolitical situation in the region which is volatile for everyone involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what can happen, as I explained in post 186 or was it 187 (don't remember) if a mouse things that he is a lion and when it gets delusions of grandeur.
> 
> In that clip (pre-2011), Gaddafi and Sheikh Hamad were talking about how to destroy KSA. One is dead (Gaddafi) with his regime gone for good and another was dethroned due to this exact statement which became leaked in 2013. Sheikh Tamim will face the same fate if his policies do not change. Nobody will protect him.


So what do you see as a possible future outcome of this situation?
How far are the GCC countries willing to go against Qatar with all these sanction thing going on?


IronHeart said:


> Nope, We're not going anywhere.


Thats not what Trump said


----------



## scimitar19

Looks like someone is losing its patience with their sponsored terrorist dogs across middle east...


----------



## BATMAN

Iran official blames Trump visit for Qatar rift


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zibago said:


> So what do you see as a possible future outcome of this situation?
> How far are the GCC countries willing to go against Qatar with all these sanction thing going on?
> 
> Thats not what Trump said



A change of counterproductive (for the GCC and wider Arab world) policies and most likely further attempts of Egyptian-Qatari and other non-GCC Arab states that Qatar have disagreements with currently rapprochement.

What has been happening in the past 24 hours is a message. It's not something that will be continued for a long time to come. It's more like "enough is enough" message. Qatar can say what they want to but they are already feeling the heat.

Anyway any armed conflict is totally unrealistic and I am sure that the disputes will be solved eventually. Nobody can afford any wide-scale conflict and it is not in the interests of anyone but enemies. The same enemies that would love to see this escalate and which are fueling the flames. However we the people know what is going on and won't fall in their traps.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inspector Spacetime

Saif al-Arab said:


> It has nothing to do with people to people relations. Saudi Arabians and Qataris understand this on social media while I write this message and the prevailing discourse on Arab forums, social media, newspapers etc. is evidence of this.


I'm sure the people of all those countries are in good terms with each other, but it's the leaders that I don't trust.

Them demanding civilians returning to Qatar and blocking all borders and commercial flights, makes me fear for war and I really hope it's baseless because the last thing we need is another war in the region. Diplomatic tensions, sure. But if it affects civilians, it starts to make me fear the worst.


Saif al-Arab said:


> Anyway any armed conflict is totally unrealistic and I am sure that the disputes will be solved eventually. Nobody can afford any wide-scale conflict and it is not in the interests of anyone but enemies. The same enemies that would love to see this escalate and which are fueling the flames. However we the people know what is going on and won't fall in their traps.


I sure hope the leaders involved are aware of this as well, and don't ignore this knowledge for personal interests.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Most of the comments on this forum...

Americans: I hate KSA regime.

Turks: What to do and when?

Iranians: Time to settle score. 

Pakistanis: Fuk no...Not again.

Arabs: Why everyone acting like mad dog?

Indians: Neutrality is best policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kastor

Draco.IMF said:


> *WHAT’S BEHIND THE QATARI MANEUVER? IT’S GAS
> *
> https://syrianperspective.com/2017/...ck-them-out-syrian-army-blasts-isis-east.html


Ha..good article. I was wondering why would Qatar act this way....well then it's not ideological, it's money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

The SC said:


> Brother, you are making some good points, but other points do not fit reality, about Turkey living NATO to join Russia; Turkey is rather better alone than joining Russia an enemy of NATO, Saudi king shaking hands with Trump is much more relevant than our hero Salh Din Ayubi befriending the biggest Muslim hater, Richard the lion heart, but that is how he won his heart beyond any battle or war, just by showing him Islamic values.. China for example is at odds with the US over SCS and still they shake hands and make visits to talk out their differences and find common ground and interests to find mutually beneficial solutions..As for Pakistan, it was fighting a US war started in Afghanistan, so it was not for free..and so on..



Brother I am glad you mentioned Salah Ad-Din Ayubi. I can guarantee you brother if he was alive today, then he would have gave Donald Trump a befitting reply. What do you think Salah Ad-Din Ayubi did to Raynald of Chatillion when he disrespected Islam? When Salah Ad-Din Ayubi died he didn't even have one piece of gold dinar to his name. Yet the Al-Saud family spends useless money on yachts, cars, prostitutes and alcohol. By the way that oil money should belong to the people not to the Al-Saud family who have sold their souls to the devil. My problem is linked to the royal family not the people. 

Turkey should leave NATO, its in there national interests in my opinion. But they should have a good relationship with Russia. Richard the Lion Heart fought against the Muslims, however, he had more honor in his body then that lying scoundrel Donald Trump, hence why Salah Ad-Din Ayubi respected him. If Saudi Arabia once to show Islamic values then it should concentrate its investments in the Muslim instead of purchasing every single prime property in London. Look at the Chinese and there vision of the One Belt policy...why has Saudi Arabia done something similar in the Muslim world. The Chinese are investing billions of dollars in the Indonesian economy which in the future will become a major economic power in Asia...where is Saudi investment....oh, yeah, its invested in America. 

Pakistan fighting America's war was our biggest mistake, but unlike Brother Saif, I have the courage to admit this. I want him to admit that the leaders of his country have sold there souls to the zionists


----------



## BATMAN

OIC calls on Qatar to abide by its commitments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Most of the comments on this forum...
> 
> Americans: I hate KSA regime.
> 
> Turks: What to do and when?
> 
> Iranians: Time to settle score.
> 
> Pakistanis: Fuk no...Not again.
> 
> Arabs: Why everyone acting like mad dog?
> 
> Indians: Neutrality is best policy.



Turks:

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Sage

BATMAN said:


> Qatar and al-Jazeera, always were dubious characters.
> I always termed term them as Black Sheep.
> Qatar is also spying on Pakistan for India & Iran.


When ?


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Most of the comments on this forum...
> 
> Americans: I hate KSA regime.
> 
> Turks: What to do and when?
> 
> Iranians: Time to settle score.
> 
> Pakistanis: Fuk no...Not again.
> 
> Arabs: Why everyone acting like mad dog?
> 
> Indians: Neutrality is best policy.


My stance on this issue can be better described by watching this video from 0:52

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Saif al-Arab said:


> A change of counterproductive (for the GCC and wider Arab world) policies and most likely further attempts of Egyptian-Qatari and other non-GCC Arab states that Qatar have disagreements with currently rapprochement.


Do you think they will be changed that easily?
BTW Aljazeera right now is acting like RT 



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Pakistanis: Fuk no...Not again.


Nope half are siding with Iran group half are siding with Saudi group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Combat-Master said:


> Turks:







NoOne'sBoy said:


> My stance on this issue can be better described by watching this video from 0:52



I forgot about Sri Lankans...Thanks 4 reminding 



Zibago said:


> Nope half are siding with Iran group half are siding with Saudi group



That's our Pakistan. 

On topic: I don't know whether to cry or laugh...One thing of I am 100% sure now...

WE MUSLIMS ARE THE BIGGEST JOKE OF 21ST CENTURY.....


----------



## Dai Toruko

Yes, it's a sign that will running new innocent blood in the Middle East.


----------



## Zibago

*Tillerson urges Arab nations to resolve rift with Qatar*
By Mark Moore

June 5, 2017 | 9:32am | Updated


Modal Trigger
Reuters
Secretary of State Rex Tillerson on Monday called on Gulf states to “sit down together” to work out their differences to resolve a deepening diplomatic rift with Qatar.

“We certainly would encourage the parties to sit down together and address these differences,” Tillerson said during a stop in Sydney. “If there’s any role that we can play in terms of helping them address those, we think it is important that the GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council) remain united.”

A number of Gulf nations — Bahrain, United Arab Emirates, Egypt, Yemen, Libya and Saudi Arabia — announced they were severing ties with Qatar over what they say is the country’s support for terrorism and its relations with Iran.

*SEE ALSO*
*Four countries cut ties with Qatar over terrorism 'support'*

Saudi Arabia, which has been fighting Iran-backed rebels in Yemen for two years, cut diplomatic relations and closed borders with its neighbor to “protect its national security from the dangers of terrorism and extremism, ” the official Saudi Press Agency said.

Yemen said Qatar’s support of extremist groups in Yemen is “in contradiction with the goals announced by the countries supporting the legitimate government.”

Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Egypt and the UAE all also suspended flights to Qatar,

Qatar, which is home to a major U.S. military base used for the air campaign against Islamic State terrorists in the Middle East, said there was “no legitimate justification” for the cutting of diplomatic ties.

Qatar has been accused of backing ISIS fighters in Iraq and providing financial support for terror groups in Syria, allegations the nation denies.

Iran on Monday blamed President Trump for the division between Saudi Arabia and Qatar.

The official IRNA news agency cited the $110 billion arms deal between the US and Saudi Arabia that Trump announced during his visit to the oil-rich kingdom two weeks ago.

Alaeddin Boroujerdi, Iran’s head of the parliamentary committee on national security and foreign policy, said the US is encouraging a divide among Muslim countries.

“Intervention of foreign countries, especially the United States, cannot be the solution to regional problems,” he said according to IRNA.

_With Post Wires_


----------



## BATMAN

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Most of the comments on this forum...
> 
> Americans: I hate KSA regime.
> 
> Turks: What to do and when?
> 
> Iranians: Time to settle score.
> 
> Pakistanis: Fuk no...Not again.
> 
> Arabs: Why everyone acting like mad dog?
> 
> Indians: Neutrality is best policy.



What Pakistanis must understand.. this was the plan of enemies of Pakistan, when they ran allegations in Pak media against KSA & UAE, at the time of forming of Islamic alliance.
It could have been Pakistan on receiving end same like Qatar, NS have no clue of regional and international issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I forgot about Sri Lankans...Thanks 4 reminding
> 
> 
> 
> That's our Pakistan.
> 
> On topic: I don't know whether to cry or laugh...One thing of I am 100% sure now...
> 
> WE MUSLIMS ARE THE BIGGEST JOKE OF 21ST CENTURY.....


Don't worry Bro. It only shows that Pak's work load has just increased manifolds!!! They individually need Pak's support if they want to survive!!!! What a grand opportunity!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## denel

Zibago said:


> *Tillerson urges Arab nations to resolve rift with Qatar*
> By Mark Moore
> 
> June 5, 2017 | 9:32am | Updated
> 
> 
> Modal Trigger
> Reuters
> Secretary of State Rex Tillerson on Monday called on Gulf states to “sit down together” to work out their differences to resolve a deepening diplomatic rift with Qatar.
> 
> “We certainly would encourage the parties to sit down together and address these differences,” Tillerson said during a stop in Sydney. “If there’s any role that we can play in terms of helping them address those, we think it is important that the GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council) remain united.”
> 
> A number of Gulf nations — Bahrain, United Arab Emirates, Egypt, Yemen, Libya and Saudi Arabia — announced they were severing ties with Qatar over what they say is the country’s support for terrorism and its relations with Iran.
> 
> *SEE ALSO*
> *Four countries cut ties with Qatar over terrorism 'support'*
> 
> Saudi Arabia, which has been fighting Iran-backed rebels in Yemen for two years, cut diplomatic relations and closed borders with its neighbor to “protect its national security from the dangers of terrorism and extremism, ” the official Saudi Press Agency said.
> 
> Yemen said Qatar’s support of extremist groups in Yemen is “in contradiction with the goals announced by the countries supporting the legitimate government.”
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Egypt and the UAE all also suspended flights to Qatar,
> 
> Qatar, which is home to a major U.S. military base used for the air campaign against Islamic State terrorists in the Middle East, said there was “no legitimate justification” for the cutting of diplomatic ties.
> 
> Qatar has been accused of backing ISIS fighters in Iraq and providing financial support for terror groups in Syria, allegations the nation denies.
> 
> Iran on Monday blamed President Trump for the division between Saudi Arabia and Qatar.
> 
> The official IRNA news agency cited the $110 billion arms deal between the US and Saudi Arabia that Trump announced during his visit to the oil-rich kingdom two weeks ago.
> 
> Alaeddin Boroujerdi, Iran’s head of the parliamentary committee on national security and foreign policy, said the US is encouraging a divide among Muslim countries.
> 
> “Intervention of foreign countries, especially the United States, cannot be the solution to regional problems,” he said according to IRNA.
> 
> _With Post Wires_


Orchestra master speaks  the dogs will now fall in line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rasengan said:


> Come on Saif at least grow a spine and admit the truth that your leaders have sold their souls to the Zionists This is the month of Ramadan, so speak the truth, or maybe you have an hidden agenda. Are you related to the Al-Saud family?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my days, the great Arabs are now taking lessons of diplomacy from there non-Muslim counter parts. Do you have no shame that you shook the hands of a person who insulted and disrespected Islam and the culture of your country. But of course you don't because you need to house of Saud protected don't you? There is no difference between Iran or Saudi Arabia, both of them have plagued the Muslim world. I guess money is more valued than respect, dignity and religion. If Saudi Arabia doesn't care about Donald Trump, then why did you invest 350 billion dollars in the American economy? Have the guts to speak the truth...at least I had the guts to criticize Pakistan and its leaders...can you do the same....prove me wrong....or do you follow a cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where exactly have I backtracked on? Haha, you very make me laugh brother Saif, but if you want to live in lala land, then be my guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was in response when you claimed that I don't have the guts to attack Pakistan and its corrupt leaders. So clearly I have proved you wrong, since I am above following some cult family. Show some Arab bravery and admit that your leaders have sold their souls to the Zionists...can you do that brother Saif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egoism is never good in Islam. So if you did create three great empires then why don't you have the guts to defend your country yourself. I find you so funny, instead of asking Allah for guidance, you beg to the United States for protection No wonder the Iranians find the current Arab regimes so weak. Become men and fight your own battles for a change. Pakistan may not have existed, however, a number of our ancestors were Arab. At least our people have the decency to feel ashamed when our leaders bow down to the Zionists and don't think about making the Muslim ummah much stronger.



I am the last person that has to grow a spine. I am as frank as they come around here and I always say things openly.

I don't take this "Zionism" nonsense seriously when there are several Muslim countries who have official diplomatic relations with Israel, who cooperate with them on all fronts (economically and militarily), who host their embassies in their lands etc. KSA has never had any serious relations with Israel ever since they appeared on the map in 1948. In fact KSA was part of the Arab bloc that fought against Israel pre-1948. Similarly afterwards. It was the same KSA that orchestrated the oil embargo as a response to Israeli policies. It is the same KSA that has donated more to Palestine than any other Muslim country and the same KSA that hosts almost 1 million Palestinians while giving them special rights that no other expats, Arab as non-Arab have. The same KSA that brokered the best peace proposal so far called the Arab Peace Initiative.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_Peace_Initiative

A peace initiative accepted by Palestine (West Bank, Fatah, Abbas) and Hamas alike as well as the entire Arab League more than once.

The same KSA where all polls shows that at least 90% of the people have negative views on Israel. The same KSA that has had some of the most fierce anti-Zionist clerics in the modern era. That KSA.

No, I am not related to the House of Saud but I know a few members and my family have connections. However my personal opinion is irrelevant here but nevertheless I have always openly criticized what I did not like and continue to do that in person and whenever such topics are discussed. In fact I am firmly of the belief that the GCC and wider Arab and Muslim world needs political and social reforms and I have written long and detailed posts about what I wish to see in KSA in terms of political and social changes. Even proposed a reformed political system in detail that I outlined on PDF and elsewhere (Arab forums). So no, no cult following here.

You are still talking about those 350 billion dollars not knowing that those are mutual investments and that this will benefit KSA immensely as ToT is obligatory in the deal and it will create dozens upon dozens of industries in KSA, jobs and moreover is in line with the goals of Saudi Vision 2030. It has nothing to do with past deals.

No, I don't because I am not foolish enough to think that KSA can do anything to change what Donald Trump is saying or what the US is doing. Nobody can which is why they are a sole superpower. Or do you want us to destroy ourselves like Saddam Hussein did and the Mullah's have done in order to score a few brownie points among mostly Muslims in third world countries that live in la-la land as you wrote?

Understand that we live in 2017. We (Arabs and Muslims) are not in positions that we once were. We cannot expect miracles.

Pre-1991 we had very little focus on our military because we thought that nobody would invade Bilad al-Haramain so we were forced to (not really as the US/west/world would have acted regardless due to the importance of the GCC and the region) rely on the US. Nowadays we don't have to in order to guard our own safety and prosperity and once the goals in the Saudi Vision 2030 are implemented even less so. The US, or rather their private companies and military sector, are helping us in this regard and offering us weaponry that no other country is able to let alone willing to. At the same time we cultivate booming ties with the East (as have been the case for millennia) which is why China is our largest trade partner and why 70 billion dollar big deals were signed with China when King Salman visited earlier this year, West, Arab and Muslim world and developing markets in Latin America and Sub-Saharan Africa.

Apparently it is haram for KSA to have economic and military ties with the US and West but halal for all the other Muslim countries (99% of them) or even those of which are NATO members (Turkey). So if such a discourse is not hypocrisy what is it then?

Lastly why is it that you expect KSA to save the entire Muslim world when we have a lot to do ourselves and are far, far away from being a superpower? Even if we were a superpower I doubt that we would be able to change much. It's something that the countries and peoples have to do themselves just like we have to improve ourselves as nobody else will do that for us.



Zibago said:


> *Tillerson urges Arab nations to resolve rift with Qatar*
> By Mark Moore
> 
> June 5, 2017 | 9:32am | Updated
> 
> 
> Modal Trigger
> Reuters
> Secretary of State Rex Tillerson on Monday called on Gulf states to “sit down together” to work out their differences to resolve a deepening diplomatic rift with Qatar.
> 
> “We certainly would encourage the parties to sit down together and address these differences,” Tillerson said during a stop in Sydney. “If there’s any role that we can play in terms of helping them address those, we think it is important that the GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council) remain united.”
> 
> A number of Gulf nations — Bahrain, United Arab Emirates, Egypt, Yemen, Libya and Saudi Arabia — announced they were severing ties with Qatar over what they say is the country’s support for terrorism and its relations with Iran.
> 
> *SEE ALSO*
> *Four countries cut ties with Qatar over terrorism 'support'*
> 
> Saudi Arabia, which has been fighting Iran-backed rebels in Yemen for two years, cut diplomatic relations and closed borders with its neighbor to “protect its national security from the dangers of terrorism and extremism, ” the official Saudi Press Agency said.
> 
> Yemen said Qatar’s support of extremist groups in Yemen is “in contradiction with the goals announced by the countries supporting the legitimate government.”
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Egypt and the UAE all also suspended flights to Qatar,
> 
> Qatar, which is home to a major U.S. military base used for the air campaign against Islamic State terrorists in the Middle East, said there was “no legitimate justification” for the cutting of diplomatic ties.
> 
> Qatar has been accused of backing ISIS fighters in Iraq and providing financial support for terror groups in Syria, allegations the nation denies.
> 
> Iran on Monday blamed President Trump for the division between Saudi Arabia and Qatar.
> 
> The official IRNA news agency cited the $110 billion arms deal between the US and Saudi Arabia that Trump announced during his visit to the oil-rich kingdom two weeks ago.
> 
> Alaeddin Boroujerdi, Iran’s head of the parliamentary committee on national security and foreign policy, said the US is encouraging a divide among Muslim countries.
> 
> “Intervention of foreign countries, especially the United States, cannot be the solution to regional problems,” he said according to IRNA.
> 
> _With Post Wires_



Which is the official policy of KSA as KSA is the de facto leader of the GCC so a united GCC is in the best interests of KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

Saif al-Arab said:


> Which is the official policy of KSA as KSA is the de facto leader of the GCC so a united GCC is in the best interests of KSA.


I am not against any group just concerned what will be the outcome of this crisis



HAKIKAT said:


> Don't worry Bro. It only shows that Pak's work load has just increased manifolds!!! They individually need Pak's support if they want to survive!!!! What a grand opportunity!!!!!!!


Right now in Pakistan there is epic confusion what the fish just happened and what should our policy be?
+++++++++++++++++
*Pakistan has no plans to cut off ties with Qatar*
June 5, 2017

By: Samaa Web Desk

Published in Global, Pakistan

Be the first to comment!






Pakistan has no immediate plans to cut off diplomatic ties with Qatar, a spokesperson for the foreign ministry said on Monday.

“[The country] has no such plans,” said Nafees Zakaria, following Monday’s surprise severing of ties with Qatar by Islamabad’s key ally, Saudi Arabia, and three other Middle East nations.

“At the moment there is nothing on Qatar issue,” Zakaria said. “[We] will issue a statement if some development takes place.”

Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain severed their ties with Qatar on Monday, accusing it of supporting terrorism, opening up the worst rift in years among some of the most powerful states in the Arab world.

The coordinated move dramatically escalates a dispute over Qatar’s support of the Muslim Brotherhood, the world’s oldest Islamist movement, and adds accusations that Doha even backs the agenda of Saudi Arabia’s regional arch-rival Iran.

Pakistan, which has a significant Shia Muslim population, has in recent years been caught between the feud between its Sunni ally, Saudi Arabia, and Shia-majority neighbor Iran.
https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/06/pakistan-has-no-plans-to-cut-off-ties-with-qatar/
We will wait and see what happens in few days and react accordingly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

No meeting or movement from Qatari officials till yet? i mean they should have visited Turkey, Kuwait or Oman for mediation or help?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


>



Something is going on that is not yet widely known. Not a fan of conspiracy theories but it smells. We will have to see with time what is actually going on and hopefully our leaders will know what to do and once the truth is out we will have to draw some conclusions. It's too soon to draw any final conclusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sina-1

Draco.IMF said:


> *WHAT’S BEHIND THE QATARI MANEUVER? IT’S GAS
> *
> https://syrianperspective.com/2017/...ck-them-out-syrian-army-blasts-isis-east.html
> 
> Well, it ain’t Iran’s truly honest elections which swayed the Amir of Qatar, _Tameem bin Hamad `Aali Thaani_, to switch loyalties to Iran. And, it wasn’t anything to do with the largest American military base in the region at _Al-‘Udayd_. In fact, the switch to Iran while hosting the U.S. would seem an unlikely coupling. But, not if you are a mini-state on the verge of self-destruction through a disadvantaged economic position.
> 
> You see, folks, once the natural gas pipeline is completed from Iran, across Iraq, to Syria’s coast, Qatari gas will be so expensive that the country will float on its cash reserves for a couple of years and then, implode. No more Qatar.
> 
> Hmmmm. The Iranians thought. What if we let the Qataris in on the deal? What if we share the natural gas pipeline? What if we can drive a wedge between Qatar and the rest of the Arabian trash on the Gulf? Wouldn’t that be British of us?
> 
> And so, it has happened. Iran has agreed to give Qatar a share of its rights in the pipeline to Syria and Damascus has agreed as long as Qatar discontinues its support for Al-Qaeda, ISIS and all the other rat groups like _Faylaq Al-Rahmaan_. Soon, Qatar’s useless military officers will be withdrawn from MOK in Jordan. And, better yet, Qatar is now absolved from any further obligation to the so-called “Saudi coalition” in the very unpopular war in Yemen.
> 
> The Saudis are enraged. How could Qatar support the Muslim Brotherhood, a group of Islamist fundamentalists who are deeply opposed to rule by primogenture or dynasticism? And, how could Qatar, a fellow rag-head nation hand its baton to Shi’I Iran, Saudi Arabia’s main enemy in the region? How, indeed? The Egyptians, so affronted by Qatar’s actions, accepted a check from Saudi Arabia in the billions in order to get it to pull its embassy out of Doha. Even the “government” in East Libya also departed.
> 
> Will Saudi Arabia attack Qatar with the U.S. base right there? Hardly, unless the U.S. pulls its assets out which will cost Mr. Trump a pretty penny. And how can Saudi Arabia do anything about it when it has its own paws full in Yemen? Politics make strange bedfellows – the U.S. and Iran in a _menage a trois_ fit for the history books. I can’t wait to hear Trump explain this one away.
> 
> Don’t pay attention to the Washington stink tanks. They are deliberately hiding the facts from the pushover press. Pathetic. Let’s watch and see how long Saudi Arabia will take to act now that it’s enemy, Iran, is right on the border.


Great read!




Draco.IMF said:


> Wouldn’t that be British of us?


Lol



Draco.IMF said:


> Iran has agreed to give Qatar a share of its rights in the pipeline to Syria and Damascus



Has this been officially confirmed or at least even hinted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

of course its about money, it always about money, and geopolitics
Im curiouse about the Iran-Iraq-Syria pipeline.
Firstly Syria must be cleaned of terrorists, also the illegal US presence in east and southeast syria must be resolved before starting the project.
what about the US presence in Iraq?
But damn, this project will butthurt the Saudis.
I wish Iran all the best with this project, this will be geopolitically very huge, and of course $$$$$ for the economy, R&D.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CBU-105

Zibago said:


> Come on they need a new home :-(
> GLobal warming is going to drown the old paradise
> 
> Its all ifs and butts i doubt anything is going to happen there if it remains politically stable
> 
> Doubt it


going to happen, wait for it.. in 12/24/36 months ?.. I don't know, but it will.


----------



## Zibago

CBU-105 said:


> I don't know, but it will.


Innocent till proven guilty 

*Saudi Arabia shuts down Al Jazeera’s Riyadh bureau*




Al Jazeera Media Network's Saudi office in Riyadh was shut down on Monday. (File photo: AP)
Staff writer, Al Arabiya EnglishMonday, 5 June 2017
Text size read.

Earlier in the day, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt, Libya, Yemen, Maldives and Mauritius all declared they have severed ties with Qatar over the latter’s recent policies on extremism and terrorist financing.

Last Update: Monday, 5 June 2017 KSA


----------



## idune

Saif al-Arab said:


> S *hopefully our leaders will know what to do*


which leaders you talking about house of saud? Do you have trust on these people who is plundering saudi resource just stay in power and gain influence on others through terrorism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saif al-Arab said:


> Something is going on that is not yet widely known. Not a fan of conspiracy theories but it smells. We will have to see with time what is actually going on and hopefully our leaders will know what to do and once the truth is out we will have to draw some conclusions. It's too soon to draw any final conclusions.


Some Jordanian writer wrote 15 years ago, that "The danger comes from Qatar"..We all know how good is the Jordanian intelligence, one of the best in the Arab world..So I do not now what took the GCC this much time to arrive to the same conclusion!?

Cutting off of terrorism financing is one of the new policies of the Islamic Alliance Against terrorism, So maybe Qatar was indulged in some resembling activities.. any way it is difficult to believe that this many Arab and Muslim countries will severe diplomatic ties with Qatar without having concrete evidence about some activities that are not in their interests or go completely against them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Zibago said:


> Innocent till proven guilty
> 
> *Saudi Arabia shuts down Al Jazeera’s Riyadh bureau*
> 
> Al Jazeera Media Network's Saudi office in Riyadh was shut down on Monday. (File photo: AP)



It means nothing as saudis are already all hooked up to their own propaganda broadcast and satellite.



The SC said:


> Some Jordanian writer wrote 15 years ago, that "The danger comes from Qatar"..We all know how good is the Jordanian intelligence, one of the best in the Arab world..So I do not now what took the GCC this much time to arrive to the same conclusion!?



Jordan rulers are good mercenaries at best; they will do anything for anyone who pays them and king has his power. Intelligence does not suite them. By the way, Jordan king and UAE rulers are in family relation.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> Some Jordanian writer wrote 15 years ago, that "The danger comes from Qatar"..We all know how good is the Jordanian intelligence, one of the best in the Arab world..So I do not now what took the GCC this much time to arrive to the same conclusion!?



We don't really know what is going on. I don't buy this official story. MB is not important here as they do not rule anywhere and their various branches are different. Post-King Abdullah the MB has never been a problem either. It must be related to either Yemen, Israel or Mullah's. Or something entirely different. Either way some trust has been lost. That is evident. 

Obviously the US has given the green light and stands with KSA here. This erupting just right after the 3 historic summits in Riyadh is no coincidence either.

Whatever is going on, the leaders better act wisely, and not put our people and region in danger which is all that matters. Not only that as such a policy will be their downfall. Remember that the current dynasties and regimes in power are 1 of 100's upon 100's that have been in power just during the Islamic era. No other region has been ruled by as many dynasties as our region or as old dynasties. In fact the first recorded ones.

I will await this, take my time, discuss this with people in person and online and afterwards draw my final conclusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CBU-105

Zibago said:


> Innocent till proven guilty


we shall see, I'm actually hoping I'm wrong but..



Zibago said:


> *Saudi Arabia shuts down Al Jazeera’s Riyadh bureau*


good, this infighting is good, let's hope these arab zealots destroy each other one day.

al saud dynasty and ikhwaan are two sides of the same toxic ugly jihadi coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Max said:


> No meeting or movement from Qatari officials till yet? i mean they should have visited Turkey, Kuwait or Oman for mediation or help?



Actually, if Qatar has its thinking straight, then they should ignore saudi tantrum and work quietly. Saudis has no where to go with this tantrum.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

idune said:


> Actually, if Qatar has its thinking straight, then they should ignore saudi tantrum and work quietly. Saudis has no where to go with this tantrum.



An Bangladeshi of all people, based in the US moreover, acting like he even knows what is going on. Hilarious.

Which planet are you living in? The entire GCC with the exception of Oman (who will most likely join soon) have adopted the same stance against Qatar as have numerous other Arab countries, including the most populous one, Egypt. No country has yet openly given their support to Qatar openly. Qatar are defenseless against the policies applied and they have already lost 10's upon 10's of million dollars less than 24 hours in. A tiny country, whose population (which are Saudi Arabians with a new nationality) is smaller than 1 single neighborhood in Riyadh, is no threat to KSA whatsoever. At most disruptive which won't be tolerated as you can see.

Nor are there any people to people hostility whatsoever, rather the opposite. It's about the policies of 2 Qataris (present and past Emir). Something serious must have occurred for such actions to be taken when KSA-Qatar relations were very good just a few months ago.


----------



## tesla

Max said:


> No meeting or movement from Qatari officials till yet? i mean they should have visited Turkey, Kuwait or Oman for mediation or help?


Erdoğan launch telephon diplomacy to solve arab world crisis.lets look what will be happen
http://www.milliyet.com.tr/son-dakika-hukumet-sozcusu-siyaset-2463269/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## In arduis fidelis

This does effect Pakistan.We have military on both sides.If this goes any more south we will be needed to actively intervene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Saif al-Arab said:


> I am the last person that has to grow a spine. I am as frank as they come around here and I always say things openly.



Obviously you do need to grow a spine. If you are frank, as you claim to be, then please announce in this forum that your leaders are corrupt and wrong in having an alliance with the Zionists. You can't call me a hypocrite because I have denounced the corrupt leaders of Pakistan. How can you call yourself the sword of the Arabs if you can't admit the truth. 



Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't take this "Zionism" nonsense seriously when there are several Muslim countries who have official diplomatic relations with Israel, who cooperate with them on all fronts (economically and militarily), who host their embassies in their lands etc.



Of course you don't take this Zionism nonsense seriously because you support the same corrupt system because you benefit from it. Those Muslim countries who have official diplomatic ties with Israel are just as bad. When did I say Egypt, Jordan, Turkey or even Pakistan was a saint? But Saudi Arabia has a special duty do you know why? Because if you are shaking hands with the Zionists then you have no right to control the holy lands. You don't have any official diplomatic ties with Israel, however, secretly you have an alliance with them. 



Saif al-Arab said:


> KSA has never had any serious relations with Israel ever since they appeared on the map in 1948. In fact KSA was part of the Arab bloc that fought against Israel pre-1948. Similarly afterwards. It was the same KSA that orchestrated the oil embargo as a response to Israeli policies. It is the same KSA that has donated more to Palestine than any other Muslim country and the same KSA that hosts almost 1 million Palestinians while giving them special rights that no other expats, Arab as non-Arab have. The same KSA that brokered the best peace proposal so far called the Arab Peace Initiative.



Yeah, keep repeating the same propaganda nonsense that KSA has no serious relationship with Israel. Obviously, the leaders of KSA can't openly admit the truth, after all the public of Saudi Arabia would crucify them. But behind close doors you have an alliance with the Zionists and your agenda is the same. The proof of the pudding can be seen when KSA was funding groups to destabilize Syria which coincidentally was something the Israelis have wanted for a number of decades. How long did that oil embargo lasted? How much money has KSA donated to the Palestinian cause? Give me an exact figure. You probably gave them a few peanuts. When did I say in my previous message that the people of Saudi Arabia have positive views on Israels. Don't conflate the good people of KSA with the scumbags from the House of Saud. Only King Faisal was a strong bold leader, but we all know what happened to him. 





Saif al-Arab said:


> No, I am not related to the House of Saud but I know a few members and my family have connections. However my personal opinion is irrelevant here but nevertheless I have always openly criticized what I did not like and continue to do that in person and whenever such topics are discussed. In fact I am firmly of the belief that the GCC and wider Arab and Muslim world needs political and social reforms and I have written long and detailed posts about what I wish to see in KSA in terms of political and social changes. Even proposed a reformed political system in detail that I outlined on PDF and elsewhere (Arab forums). So no, no cult following here.



Now it makes perfect sense to me why you defend the House of Saud. Why is your personal opinion irrelevant...why can't you openly criticize the House of Saud? What's so special about them? Do you see what they do when they are in foreign countries. Go to Mayfair and see for yourself how they spend there money on alcohol, prostitutes and drugs. What gives them the right to spend money on useless things when that money belongs to the people of Saudi Arabia. But obviously you will refute my claim, because you don't have the courage to criticize your friends. Since you talk about political reform in the Arab world, should there be a monarchy in KSA? If Saudi Arabia releases its control over the Holy Lands then I expect nothing from them. But scumbags have no right to control such Holy places of worship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

it is hardly weeks, saudi made alliance is in tatter. This should speak volume about house of saud and their admirers.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rasengan said:


> Obviously you do need to grow a spine. If you are frank, as you claim to be, then please announce in this forum that your leaders are corrupt and wrong in having an alliance with the Zionists. You can't call me a hypocrite because I have denounced the corrupt leaders of Pakistan. How can you call yourself the sword of the Arabs if you can't admit the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't take this Zionism nonsense seriously because you support the same corrupt system because you benefit from it. Those Muslim countries who have official diplomatic ties with Israel are just as bad. When did I say Egypt, Jordan, Turkey or even Pakistan was a saint? But Saudi Arabia has a special duty do you know why? Because if you are shaking hands with the Zionists then you have no right to control the holy lands. You don't have any official diplomatic ties with Israel, however, secretly you have an alliance with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, keep repeating the same propaganda nonsense that KSA has no serious relationship with Israel. Obviously, the leaders of KSA can't openly admit the truth, after all the public of Saudi Arabia would crucify them. But behind close doors you have an alliance with the Zionists and your agenda is the same. The proof of the pudding can be seen when KSA was funding groups to destabilize Syria which coincidentally was something the Israelis have wanted for a number of decades. How long did that oil embargo lasted? How much money has KSA donated to the Palestinian cause? Give me an exact figure. You probably gave them a few peanuts. When did I say in my previous message that the people of Saudi Arabia have positive views on Israels. Don't conflate the good people of KSA with the scumbags from the House of Saud. Only King Faisal was a strong bold leader, but we all know what happened to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it makes perfect sense to me why you defend the House of Saud. Why is your personal opinion irrelevant...why can't you openly criticize the House of Saud? What's so special about them? Do you see what they do when they are in foreign countries. Go to Mayfair and see for yourself how they spend there money on alcohol, prostitutes and drugs. What gives them the right to spend money on useless things when that money belongs to the people of Saudi Arabia. But obviously you will refute my claim, because you don't have the courage to criticize your friends. Since you talk about political reform in the Arab world, should there be a monarchy in KSA? If Saudi Arabia releases its control over the Holy Lands then I expect nothing from them. But scumbags have no right to control such Holy places of worship.



I will say, what I already told openly, that KSA's leaders are no different from any other Muslim leaders. In fact I will say that they have done a better job than most contemporary Muslim regimes/dynasties and rulers have done for their people and countries. Including those many Muslim countries that have many natural resources.

KSA stands with Syria and the Syrian people against Al-Assad and I am very pleased with that and I myself have donated money to those groups (which have nothing to do with terrorism) and I will do it again in this blessed month.

That Israel talk is nonsense. What is your proof? I want something factual. KSA is such a great ally of Israel that the same Israel made a huge fuss about the deal that KSA and the US signed recently.

I already told you that they are not different from the average Muslim person. There will be good and bad apples. Such rhetoric does not impress me either.

This thread is not a topic about political and social reforms in KSA, the GCC and Arab and Muslim world nor do I have to convince anyone here of anything. What I object to and will continue to object to successfully is hypocrisy and one-sided views and throwing stones when the thrower lives in a glasshouse himself.



idune said:


> it is hardly weeks, saudi made alliance is in tatter. This should speak volume about house of saud and their admirers.



Yes, because a 50 + country alliance is in shatters because a diplomatic row with tiny 200.000 big Qatar occurred that will be resolved regardless of what. OK.

Maybe mighty Bangladesh should take the mantle and create their own Islamic Military Alliance but I am afraid that this is as likely as me reaching Pluto tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Rasengan said:


> Yeah, keep repeating the same propaganda nonsense that KSA has no serious relationship with Israel. Obviously, the leaders of KSA can't openly admit the truth, after all the public of Saudi Arabia would crucify them. But behind close doors you have an alliance with the Zionists and your agenda is the same. The proof of the pudding can be seen when KSA was funding groups to destabilize Syria which coincidentally was something the Israelis have wanted for a number of decades. How long did that oil embargo lasted? How much money has KSA donated to the Palestinian cause? Give me an exact figure. You probably gave them a few peanuts. When did I say in my previous message that the people of Saudi Arabia have positive views on Israels. Don't conflate the good people of KSA with the scumbags from the House of Saud. Only King Faisal was a strong bold leader, but we all know what happened to him.


Syria is another token altogether.. you can find the truth about the Syrian conflict here: Where they talk about Qatar Usrael and Turkey among many others too..

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/world-war-of-gas-in-syria.499839/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Any saudis or anyone claiming that saudis do not have relation with israel should be shown the followings.

*Egypt-Saudi ties could be key to Trump’s Mideast 'ultimate deal'*

..........................
For more than a year, Al-Monitor has been trying to find a satisfactory answer to the reason behind Saudi Arabia's asking Egypt to cede control of Tiran and Sanafir. Through *Saudi sources in the Royal Court, Al-Monitor managed to connect with influential Saudi leaders and decision-makers and extract information and explanations* that made the bigger picture behind this shift in Riyadh’s stance in the region clearer. These connections also shed light on why the issue of Tiran and Sanafir came to a head in 2016, although it had been on the table for a long time.

The Saudi source said, “The request that Riyadh gain control of Tiran and Sanafir was not a purely Saudi demand. In fact, this was an Israeli request that Saudi voiced.” The source went on to explain the reasons and the link between the two islands, the Saudi changes and the Palestinian cause.

*“Saudi-Israeli relations are the main gateway to understanding the issue of the Tiran and Sanafir islands, the transformations in the region and the backstage deliberations over the Palestinian cause,” the source added.*

The source indicated that *Saudi-Israeli security coordination precedes any diplomatic rapprochement, saying, “The Saudi army signed a memorandum of understanding to train Saudi officers with the Israelis. The first training session in which officers participated took place in 2015 at the naval base in Haifa. Through the United States, Saudi Arabia sought Israeli cooperation to manage the [Bab el-] Mandeb Strait and the Gulf of Aden to cut off Iran’s supplies to the Houthis.” The source added, “There are US and Israeli officers in King Faisal air base in Tabuk.”*

According to the same source, Saudi Arabia signed a memorandum of understanding to buy and install the Iron Dome and the Hetz family of missiles through the defense manufacturing company Raytheon, which is a partner of the Israeli Rafael Advanced Defense Systems Ltd. The memorandum was signed after US President Barack Obama’s visit to Saudi Arabia in April 2016.

In addition to Saudis' fear of Iranian expansion in the region, there were indications of potential rapprochement and normalization of ties with Israel from former Saudi officials. This encouraged Israelis to ask Saudi Arabia to take control of Tiran and Sanafir from Egypt. Israeli officials voiced this demand to assistants of King Salman bin Abdul-Aziz Al Saud during the 2015 summer break he spent in the French city of Cannes. 

But why is Israel suddenly interested in the two islands at this time?

The source said, “Israel wants to complete control of the water in its border regions, especially those overlooking the Sinai Peninsula, following the deterioration of the situation there, and the Gulf of Aqaba. The Dead Sea project has been revived, and through it, there will be a water canal feeding the Dead Sea in Jordan from the Red Sea waters. Israel also wants to mark its territory and assert its sovereignty in this part of the territorial waters.”

The source highlighted another aspect of the repercussions of transferring the control of the two islands and turning the region into an international waters’ zone in which Israel officially has the upper hand. A project is under study to build a railway line between Jordan, Saudi Arabia and Israel. He noted, “This line will seemingly extend from Jordan to Israel, but covertly, it will establish better economic and trade ties between Israel and Saudi Arabia. Jordan is currently examining the possibility of a free trade zone between the two countries [Israel and Jordan]. Meanwhile, Israel is seriously considering building Ben Gurion canal between the Red Sea and the Mediterranean Sea to strengthen its ties with the Gulf countries through Saudi Arabia and to marginalize the role of the Suez Canal.”

The source continued, “Israel and the United States are asking to take part in controlling the two islands under alleged concerns about the deteriorating situation in Sinai, which directly threatens Israel’s national security.” The source did not reveal the official Saudi response to this demand, but said that the Saudi intelligence apparatus does not seem to mind such a development.

Read more: http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/ori...-agreement-trump-palestine.html#ixzz4j9UWj6dP


----------



## tesla

The latest developments 
*8:30pm - Turkey is seeking to resolve Gulf spat*

Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan is "actively involved" in efforts to resolve the diplomatic spat between Qatar and its neighbours, according to Turkey's Deputy Prime Minister Numan Kurtulmus.

*8pm - US military has "no plans" for change*

The US military's Central Command says it has "no plans to change our posture in Qatar" amid a Gulf diplomatic crisis. Major Adrian J T Rankine-Galloway said in a statement that US military aircraft continue to fly missions in Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria from Qatar's Al-Udeid air base.

*7:30pm - Egypt airspace to close on Tuesday morning*

Egypt's ministry of civil aviation has announced that the country's airspace will be closed to Qatari flights starting Tuesday 04:00GMT.

*6:30pm - Israel praises anti-Qatar moves*

Avigdor Lieberman, Israel's defence minister, has praised the measures against Qatar, saying "there is no doubt that this opens very many possibilities of cooperation in the struggle against terror".

*6:25pm - Saudi shuts Al Jazeera office *

Saudi Arabia has shut down Al Jazeera Media Network's local office, according to Saudi state media

*5:40pm - No Qatari vessels allowed in Saudi ports*

The Saudi Ports Authority has notified shipping agents not to receive vessels carrying Qatari flags or ships that are owned by Qatari companies or individuals.

*5:10pm - Egypt suspends air and sea links*

Egypt's foreign ministry said in a statement the country was suspending air and sea links to Qatar, citing national security.

*4:40pm - Turkey expresses 'sorrow'*

Turkey is ready to help however it can to bring the disputes to a manageable level, said Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu speaking at a joint press conference in Ankara.


Cavusoglu also said: "Turkey sees the unity and solitary among Gulf states as our own unity".

*4pm - Iran's food 'can reach in 12 hours'*

Food shipments sent from Iran can reach Qatar in 12 hours, said Reza Nourani, chairman of the union of exporters of agricultural products.

*3:30pm - UAE port to turn away Qatar-bound vessels*

UAE's Port of Fujairah says all vessels flying the flag of Qatar or destined for Qatar will not be allowed to call at the port.

*3:30pm - Iran calls for dialogue*

Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahram Ghasemi was quoted on the ministry's website as calling for a "clear and explicit dialogue" among the feuding nations. Iran says rising tensions among its Arab Gulf neighbours threaten the interests of everyone in the region.

*3:15pm - Maldives cuts ties with Qatar*

Decision made because of the Maldives "firm opposition to activities that encourage terrorism and extremism".

*3:10pm - Egypt recalls ambassador*

Egypt's foreign ministry says it has given the Qatari ambassador in Cairo 48 hours to leave the country and has ordered its own envoy in Doha to return home, also within two days.

*2:50pm - Libya's Haftar cuts ties with Qatar*

The faction led by Khalifa Haftar, one of three rival governments in Libya, announced it is cutting ties with Qatar.


Haftar's foreign minister accuses Qatar of "harbouring terrorism". 

*2pm - Saudi closes border with Qatar*

*http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-diplomatic-crisis-latest-updates-170605105550769.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IronHeart

Zibago said:


> Thats not what Trump said


You're too naive, kiddo.


----------



## raptor22

All sudden and over night Saudis realized that Qatar supports terrorism and therefore it should be punished? laughable ... esp the part that Saudis accuse Qatar of supporting terrorism ...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Blue In Green

Poetry in motion...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

IronHeart said:


> You see, Saudis think that they are very relevant to this world, So one shouldn't be surprised that they are coming up with weird statements such as this Europeans will follow KSA. And frankly, the level of self confidence in that statement was hurting my eyes, so i told him "you might wanna add U.S. to your list too" as a sarcasm.


Well, to be honest, they are indeed relevant. Both economically, strategically, politically and even more so religiously (de-facto religious leader of the sunni world). That's something nobody can deny. It's for this reason that they are able to bring to their sides a vast variety of Arab and even non Arab allies (Islamic military alliance, many other countries following their lead in cutting off ties with Iran after the embassy saga and now with Qatar), all these shows they are indeed very influential in the muslim world.

Anyway, let's get back to topic. I think Qatar's rulers should be careful. They have been openly supporting questionable radical Islamic groups in the region which goes against even western powers interest. Their ruler should make sure (like they have for these past years) they don't over play their hand and attract western powers attention to their actions in this regard. Since if they were to start attracting too much attention from the West with their actions/policies then that might spell real trouble for the country's leaders, since their security relies on the strong military support by western powers. So they should be careful not to break the camel's back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rasengan

Saif al-Arab said:


> I will say, what I already told openly, that KSA's leaders are no different from any other Muslim leaders. In fact I will say that they have done a better job than most contemporary Muslim regimes/dynasties and rulers have done for their people and countries. Including those many Muslim countries that have many natural resources..



What have the Al Saud family done for Saudi Arabia? Most of your money comes from oil, which is about to dry up soon because oil prices will fall and then what will you do? I find it funny how you compare the progress of Saudi Arabia with other third world Muslim countries. In the Muslim world Indonesia will become an economic power house and China is investing billions of dollars. They will outstrip KSA in the economic department because there leaders have vision, unlike the Saud family who spends billions of dollars in western countries instead of developing your own industries. Saudi Arabia once upon a time had so much revenue from oil that it could have been a major economic power. But you don't allow woman to drive and while the Al Saud family oppresses the rights of the people, in London they live a double life. Why doesn't the pious royal family punishes these princes? 



Saif al-Arab said:


> KSA stands with Syria and the Syrian people against Al-Assad and I am very pleased with that and I myself have donated money to those groups (which have nothing to do with terrorism) and I will do it again in this blessed month.



Under what authority does the KSA regime have the right to interfere in Syria. First look after your own house before funding groups that have killed, raped, and tortured the Syrian people. So which groups have you donated money too? Come on, you might as well tell everyone the good deed you have done in the month of Ramadan. One of the main debates in the UK is Saudi funding of terrorists groups and how it should be stopped. Instead of funding proxy groups why don't the Saudi military attack Assad like real men. Don't get me wrong I hate Assad, I hope he burns in hell, but that doesn't mean those other groups with there track record are better. 



Saif al-Arab said:


> That Israel talk is nonsense. What is your proof? I want something factual. KSA is such a great ally of Israel that the same Israel made a huge fuss about the deal that KSA and the US signed recently.
> 
> I already told you that they are not different from the average Muslim person. There will be good and bad apples. Such rhetoric does not impress me either.
> 
> This thread is not a topic about political and social reforms in KSA, the GCC and Arab and Muslim world nor do I have to convince anyone here of anything. What I object to and will continue to object to successfully is hypocrisy and one-sided views and throwing stones when the thrower lives in a glasshouse himself.



How is the Israeli talk nonsense. In Syria your agenda is the same, it's funny how these savage groups kill innocent Muslims but never had the audacity to stop Israeli aggression on the Palestinians when the Syrian border is close by. Zionism doesn't necessarily mean Israel....America is also a Zionists state. The Holy Prophet (PBUH) said a Muslim should never enter into a agreement with the Judea-Christian Alliance States because in the end of times they are the real supporters of Dajjal. America is a Christian country and Israel is a Jewish State and they have an alliance. Thus by KSA shaking the hands of America they are supporting the Zionists cause. To control the holy lands the Muslim world doesn't want bad apples, just good apples. You can't accuse me of having a one sided view Brother Saif I have criticized Pakistan, Turkey and Egypt. Oh, well, I can't change your mind, but understand this I have no hate for Arab people. In fact from my maternal side my ancestors were Arab.


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871597728345849856

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

@PaklovesTurkiye @Max @war&peace @DESERT FIGHTER @MastanKhan @Mentee @Kaptaan @Oscar @Areesh @Narendra Trump @django @Irfan Baloch @American Pakistani 


Dear Pak Friends,

The most strategic crisis since Desert Storm is unfolding here in the neighbourhood of Pak, yet I see no movement from Pak PM or FO. Why this inertia?

Surely, whatever happens in GCC has direct effect on Pak economy and national security. Yet this defeaning silence from Mr. Sharif... why?

Mr. Sharif has so friendly, nay, brotherly relationship with all of the ruling elite of GCC yet...not a word or action. Hopefully, he is not ill again with his famous heart.

What do you think Pak's involvement could/would be to help resolve this rather big crisis.

Anyhow, let us wait and see how it develops further. Fat Lady hasn't started singing yet..it is just the orchestra tunning the instruements...

Seems like something more than wounded pride in action against Qatar... @Khafee what giveth?


Coup in Doha might turn out to be a double-edgged sowrd. 


SPF

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rasengan

@raptor22

Why doesn't Iran talk with Pakistan instead of colluding with India and sending terrorists over. I don't know why you are chest pumping on this issue, the Iranians are one of the worst supporters of terrorism and you need to be checked. The Mullah's are no different to the Al Saud family. The Ayatollah is meant to be the custodian of the Shia sect so why hasn't he cut off diplomatic ties with India, when they stopped the Muhurram procession last year in Kashmir and killed dozens of people. Instead of hiding behind a skirt have the courage to fight head on with your enemies rather than sending proxy groups to Syria.


----------



## denel

tesla said:


> Erdoğan launch telephon diplomacy to solve arab world crisis.lets look what will be happen
> http://www.milliyet.com.tr/son-dakika-hukumet-sozcusu-siyaset-2463269/


Good.... Wish he brings a shoe along as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

tesla said:


> *2pm - Saudi closes border with Qatar*


how will joy rides take place now.


----------



## HAIDER

tesla said:


> The latest developments
> *8:30pm - Turkey is seeking to resolve Gulf spat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan is "actively involved" in efforts to resolve the diplomatic spat between Qatar and its neighbours, according to Turkey's Deputy Prime Minister Numan Kurtulmus.
> 
> *8pm - US military has "no plans" for change*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US military's Central Command says it has "no plans to change our posture in Qatar" amid a Gulf diplomatic crisis. Major Adrian J T Rankine-Galloway said in a statement that US military aircraft continue to fly missions in Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria from Qatar's Al-Udeid air base.
> 
> *7:30pm - Egypt airspace to close on Tuesday morning*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt's ministry of civil aviation has announced that the country's airspace will be closed to Qatari flights starting Tuesday 04:00GMT.
> 
> *6:30pm - Israel praises anti-Qatar moves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avigdor Lieberman, Israel's defence minister, has praised the measures against Qatar, saying "there is no doubt that this opens very many possibilities of cooperation in the struggle against terror".
> 
> *6:25pm - Saudi shuts Al Jazeera office *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia has shut down Al Jazeera Media Network's local office, according to Saudi state media
> 
> *5:40pm - No Qatari vessels allowed in Saudi ports*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saudi Ports Authority has notified shipping agents not to receive vessels carrying Qatari flags or ships that are owned by Qatari companies or individuals.
> 
> *5:10pm - Egypt suspends air and sea links*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt's foreign ministry said in a statement the country was suspending air and sea links to Qatar, citing national security.
> 
> *4:40pm - Turkey expresses 'sorrow'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is ready to help however it can to bring the disputes to a manageable level, said Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu speaking at a joint press conference in Ankara.
> 
> Cavusoglu also said: "Turkey sees the unity and solitary among Gulf states as our own unity".
> 
> *4pm - Iran's food 'can reach in 12 hours'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food shipments sent from Iran can reach Qatar in 12 hours, said Reza Nourani, chairman of the union of exporters of agricultural products.
> 
> *3:30pm - UAE port to turn away Qatar-bound vessels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE's Port of Fujairah says all vessels flying the flag of Qatar or destined for Qatar will not be allowed to call at the port.
> 
> *3:30pm - Iran calls for dialogue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahram Ghasemi was quoted on the ministry's website as calling for a "clear and explicit dialogue" among the feuding nations. Iran says rising tensions among its Arab Gulf neighbours threaten the interests of everyone in the region.
> 
> *3:15pm - Maldives cuts ties with Qatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decision made because of the Maldives "firm opposition to activities that encourage terrorism and extremism".
> 
> *3:10pm - Egypt recalls ambassador*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt's foreign ministry says it has given the Qatari ambassador in Cairo 48 hours to leave the country and has ordered its own envoy in Doha to return home, also within two days.
> 
> *2:50pm - Libya's Haftar cuts ties with Qatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The faction led by Khalifa Haftar, one of three rival governments in Libya, announced it is cutting ties with Qatar.
> 
> Haftar's foreign minister accuses Qatar of "harbouring terrorism".
> 
> *2pm - Saudi closes border with Qatar*
> 
> *http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-diplomatic-crisis-latest-updates-170605105550769.html*


Isreali praise the move ........................ lolz @Falcon29 wake up ...


----------



## tesla

if any coup happens in Qatar . arabs will lose another 100 year.


----------



## HAIDER

tesla said:


> if any coup happens in Qatar . arabs will lose another 100 year.


When they gain 100 years ? ... you mean 100 years ago ?


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

tesla said:


> *3:15pm - Maldives cuts ties with Qatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decision made because of the Maldives "firm opposition to activities that encourage terrorism and extremism".
> 
> *http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-diplomatic-crisis-latest-updates-170605105550769.html*



Seriously  Shouldn't they worry about other important things like rising sea level, Global warming and fossil fuel-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

HAIDER said:


> When they gain 100 years ? ... you mean 100 years ago ?


yes this picture is represent al saud verywell


----------



## Saif al-Arab

raptor22 said:


> View attachment 401775
> 
> 
> View attachment 401774
> 
> View attachment 401773



Iranian regime spokesmen like him are irrelevant and they should mind their own business. They are the last people to talk about good neighborliness when their shelling just along the Iranian-Pakistani border tends to kill civilians on a monthly basis. They are not taken into consideration by anyone (the people) in a internal dispute. Same with all other foreigners. Mediators can mediate all they want to. At the end of the day we will be the ones that will solve this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jacob Martin

I just hope that all those who were abusing and mocking @Kuwaiti Girl at least realize they owe her an apology.

Although the truth is I don't think such people usually care if they are shown to be so absolutely wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

tesla said:


> yes beatiful picture without 3 harry potter



This is also a very beautiful photo:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Curious_Guy

World is becoming unpredictable every passing day 

How the hell this happenend 
Yesterday's allies today's enemies


----------



## Arminkh

Draco.IMF said:


> Airlines halting ✈️ to #Qatar :
> •Etihad
> •Emirates
> •Fly Dubai
> •Arabia
> •Saudia
> •Gulf Air
> •EgyptAir (suspends)
> 
> *Iran offers qatar to provide the besieged country with iranian food shipments*
> 
> Supermarket shelves in Qatar are now:


This is seriously too much. When you see this, you figure how resilient Iranians really are. What would these guys do if they were in our shoes?

Qatar is a rich country with access to Persian Gulf. It is not like it is surrounded by enemies! Life as usual should really go on without any problems.



Draco.IMF said:


> *WHAT’S BEHIND THE QATARI MANEUVER? IT’S GAS
> *
> Hmmmm. The Iranians thought. What if we let the Qataris in on the deal? What if we share the natural gas pipeline? What if we can drive a wedge between Qatar and the rest of the Arabian trash on the Gulf? Wouldn’t that be British of us?



This is pure genius strategy! Hats off to whoever its architect is.


----------



## Rasengan

tesla said:


> lets see which sword is more powerfull
> ottoman sword vs Abu sufyan's sword good luck



The Ottomans are included in the great history of Islam. However, Abu Sufyan may Allah be pleased with him was a Sahaba. There can be no comparison between the two. The Sahaba will always be special in which the present day Arabs can hold no candlestick toward them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Moderators... please shut this tread down..... one member is getting abusive and out of control.


----------



## tesla

Rasengan said:


> The Ottomans are included in the great history of Islam. However, Abu Sufyan may Allah be pleased with him was a Sahaba. There can be no comparison between the two. The Sahaba will always be special in which the present day Arabs can hold no candlestick toward them.



as far as i know our prophet never accepted abu-sufyan
for him money ,trade was first case not spreading to the islam


----------



## MastanKhan

Sinopakfriend said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye @Max @war&peace @DESERT FIGHTER @MastanKhan @Mentee @Kaptaan @Oscar @Areesh @Narendra Trump @django @Irfan Baloch @American Pakistani
> 
> 
> Dear Pak Friends,
> 
> The most strategic crisis since Desert Storm is unfolding here in the neighbourhood of Pak, yet I see no movement from Pak PM or FO. Why this inertia?
> 
> Surely, whatever happens in GCC has direct effect on Pak economy and national security. Yet this defeaning silence from Mr. Sharif... why?
> 
> Mr. Sharif has so friendly, nay, brotherly relationship with all of the ruling elite of GCC yet...not a word or action. Hopefully, he is not ill again with his famous heart.
> 
> What do you think Pak's involvement could/would be to help resolve this rather big crisis.
> 
> Anyhow, let us wait and see how it develops further. Fat Lady hasn't started singing yet..it is just the orchestra tunning the instruements...
> 
> Seems like something more than wounded pride in action against Qatar... @Khafee what giveth?
> 
> 
> Coup in Doha might turn out to be a double-edgged sowrd.
> 
> 
> SPF



Hi,

Well---he is busy with this criminal case in the court against him---. he is not fit to be the prime minister at this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rasengan

tesla said:


> as far as i know our prophet never accepted abu-sufyan
> for him money was first case not spreading to the islam



Actually Abu-Sufyan repented and was one of the main reasons why the Muslims won in the battle of Yarmouk under the leadership of Khalid Bin Waleed. In that battle he loss his second eye. We should never disrespect the Sahaba only Allah can judge them. However, always remember brother the Sahaba don't belong to the Arabs, they represent the Muslim ummah. I love the Ottoman Turks and every Muslim should be proud. In Pakistan we have many people who have Turkic ancestors hence why we can relate to Turkey.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

EastAsian said:


> Not a single keeper of Mecca and Medina is from Nadj until the House of Saud got support from British 100 years back.



That's wrong my Indian false-flagger. You are the same guy that pretended to be a Saudi Arabian a few weeks ago, becoming banned in the process. Najd is an ancient historical region of Arabia and the people of Najd (tribes, clans etc.) are mostly originally from Hijaz. House of Saud had nothing to do with the Brits. KSA was never a British colony or a Western colony. Najd was never in control of any non-Arabs either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Saif al-Arab said:


> Not a fan of cryptic messages. Try to be clear for once.



Nothing cryptic about it, I want you to see what the next 60-80 years unfold for Saudi Arabia et al.


----------



## raptor22

Which one is right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> Nothing cryptic about it, I want you to see what the next 60-80 years unfold for Saudi Arabia et al.



I want too. By 2050 KSA is predicted to become the 12th largest economy according to most economic prognosis and reports (leading ones). KSA/GCC and the Arab world has a tremendous future and it will be a successful region once again like it was for 1000 years of Islamic history (where it was the leading region in the Muslim world) and like it was for millennia during the pre-Islamic age.

I would worry about yourself because as things stand right now there is already a huge gap in our favor and I don't see that ever changing in my lifetime. However I know that many miserable losers are hoping for this but this is all they have. Hope.

So keep crying. A lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Empty shelves in the supermarket.


----------



## denel

Arminkh said:


> This is seriously too much. When you see this, you figure how resilient Iranians really are. What would these guys do if they were in our shoes?
> 
> Qatar is a rich country with access to Persian Gulf. It is not like it is surrounded by enemies! Life as usual should really go on without any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> This is pure genius strategy! Hats off to whoever its architect is.


Absolutely, better quality of food is available in iran anyway, just start to send across the sealane. No big deal. It is not like they can do what they are doing to Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

ashok321 said:


> Empty shelves in the supermarket.


It's just bullshit. Apparently all their supply routes still work and there was a statement asking people not to panic. I like to see the war though. Imagine watching all that Ultra HD combat footage of buildings falling down on my new 4k TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Saif al-Arab said:


> I would worry about yourself because as things stand right now there is already a huge gap in our favor and I don't see that ever changing in my lifetime. However I know that many miserable losers are hoping for this but this is all they have. Hope.
> So keep crying. A lot.



See you in 2070.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Closing the land border was the most idiotic thing the Saudis so far did in this dispute. Turks and Iranians will gladly export agricultural products and foodstuffs to Qatar. From a long term perspective, Qatar will be more independent from Saudi Arabia. You just lost another leverage against Doha.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## idune

ashok321 said:


> Empty shelves in the supermarket.



To scare people this may be a good stunt. But I heard Iran perhaps dispatching ship with food that will reach within 12 hrs. Qatar airways has large fleet of cargo aircrafts which can be used to bring emergency supply. In the mean time Turkey and Iran (through land and then through gulf) can cooperate to open endless supply bridge. This should not be an issue.


----------



## MastanKhan

Rasengan said:


> Actually Abu-Sufyan repented and was one of the main reasons why the Muslims won in the battle of Yarmouk under the leadership of Khalid Bin Waleed. In that battle he loss his second eye. We should never disrespect the Sahaba only Allah can judge them. However, always remember brother the Sahaba don't belong to the Arabs, they represent the Muslim ummah. I love the Ottoman Turks and every Muslim should be proud. In Pakistan we have many people who have Turkic ancestors hence why we can relate to Turkey.



Hi,

Most pakistanis have hindu ancestor as well---so would it be a problem if some relate to them---like our prime minister Nawaz Sharif---?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

raihans said:


> middle eastern region is already suffering destabilization and now this is another episode for getting more destabilize


absolutely; first they gang up and devastate Yemen and the humanitarian crisis that the world is watching. Now this.

They have no balls since Golda meyer took them away from them to even go against Assad; bullies as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oublious

ashok321 said:


> Empty shelves in the supermarket.




fake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian Babban

Rasengan said:


> In Pakistan we have many people who have Turkic ancestors hence why we can relate to Turkey.


Turks from Central Asia who settled in Afghanistan (Sebuktagin, Mahmud Ghaznavi etc) and in India (Aibak, Iltutmish, Balban etc) have nothing to with modern republic of Turkey. The ones in our areas were proper Turks, looked like Turks (Altai looks). While majority of the people in Turkey are linguistically Turkized people just like Sudanese are Arabized people, not proper Arabs. They were ruling elites of India who cared less about indigenous people, your ancestors. Turk rulers of India were plainly racist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

idune said:


> To scare people this may be a good stunt. But I heard Iran perhaps dispatching ship with food that will reach within 12 hrs. Qatar airways has large fleet of cargo aircrafts which can be used to bring emergency supply. In the mean time Turkey and Iran (through land and then through gulf) can cooperate to open endless supply bridge. This should not be an issue.


They have the highest GDP per capita on earth and the US military for protection. They will do just fine IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

idune said:


> For scaring people this may be a good stunt. But I heard Iran perhaps dispatching ship with food that will reach within 12 hrs. Qatar airways has large fleet of cargo aircraft which can be used to bring emergency supply. In the mean time Turkey and Iran (through land and then through gulf) can cooperate to send endless supply. This should not be an issue.


should never be; open the sea lanes lot of produce from Iran, Pakistan, India - they are trying to do what they did to Yemen. man, they had no balls ever since Golda castrated their armies to taken on Assad when he was committing genocide and yet they choose to go after poor Yemenis.


----------



## ashok321

Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt & Bahrain gave 2 weeks of notice to Qatari citizens to leave.

As of now half of Qatar's food supply come from Saudi Arabia due to border. 
They got stopped with (sudden) screeching halt.


----------



## tesla

KediKesenFare said:


> Closing the land border was the most idiotic thing the Saudis so far did in this dispute. Turks and Iranians will gladly export agricultural products and foodstuffs to Qatar. From a long term perspective, Qatar will be more independent from Saudi Arabia. You just lost another leverage against Doha.


this became nice. ottoman safevi khalid bin welid sword transforms Hz Ali(Ra)'s sword nobody can not stop it in universe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

The MBs butthurt have reached historical levels


----------



## SubWater

I expect this amount of resist from Kuwait and Oman to not following KSA but the Jordan and his stance against KSA till now amaze me too much.
It seems that old fox is not happy with new big Satan policy.


----------



## KediKesenFare3

10:40pm - Kuwait calls for restraint

Kuwait's Emir Sheikh Sabah al-Ahmad al-Sabah has called Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani and "urged him for restraint and not to take any measure that could escalate" the situation in the Gulf, according to the state-run KUNA news agency.
----------

İs it possible that Qatar leaves the GCC? I doubt that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

tesla said:


> this became nice. ottoman safevi KHALİD BİN WELİD sword transforms Hz Ali(Ra)'s sword nobody can not stop it in universe



another point Turkey and Iran to cooperate with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

KediKesenFare said:


> 10:40pm - Kuwait calls for restraint
> 
> Kuwait's Emir Sheikh Sabah al-Ahmad al-Sabah has called Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani and "urged him for restraint and not to take any measure that could escalate" the situation in the Gulf, according to the state-run KUNA news agency.
> ----------
> 
> İs it possible that Qatar leaves the GCC? I doubt that.


No.. Qatar cabinet has issued statement and showed its full commitment to GCC..
while KSA king advisor prince faisal I believe in Kuwait so might be things are being negotiated through Kuwait ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

KediKesenFare said:


> 10:40pm - Kuwait calls for restraint
> 
> Kuwait's Emir Sheikh Sabah al-Ahmad al-Sabah has called Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani and "urged him for restraint and not to take any measure that could escalate" the situation in the Gulf, according to the state-run KUNA news agency.
> ----------
> 
> İs it possible that Qatar leaves the GCC? I doubt that.


I've heard from Iranian news that Oman is with Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Halting food supply in the month of Ramadan from fellow Muslims, goes long way to show understanding of Islam by house of saud.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

idune said:


> Halting food supply in the month of Ramadan from fellow Muslims, goes long way to show understanding of Islam by house of saud.



Is there a crisis n Qatar now? How Saudis can block that?


----------



## mdcp

Total greed of uae is behind this unjustified move.

Qatar will come stronger and will be better of without these munafiqeen.


----------



## Arabi

It's so much fun to watch some Turks "Erdoganists" acting like they care about Qatar where they barely can recognize where is Qatar located on the map, not surprised honestly because many of them are raised and born in isolated villages some where in Anatolia where they don't have any access to realistic Information sources or credible newspaper but Erdogan's media which direct them to the wrong propaganda every time new thing comes out to the surfaces in the world. Anyway, I think Erdogan is smarter than intervening in Internal affairs of the Arabian Gulf countries and you can notice that no senior official in Turkey states anything regarding the current situation let alone takes sides in this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

H!TchHiker said:


> No.. Qatar cabinet has issued statement and showed its full commitment to GCC..
> while KSA king advisor prince faisal I believe in Kuwait so might be things are being negotiated through Kuwait ..



Of course. Qatar cannot afford to mess with KSA or the GCC.



Mian Babban said:


> Turks from Central Asia who settled in Afghanistan (Sebuktagin, Mahmud Ghaznavi etc) and in India (Aibak, Iltutmish, Balban etc) have nothing to with modern republic of Turkey. The ones in our areas were proper Turks, looked like Turks (Altai looks). While majority of the people in Turkey are linguistically Turkized people just like Sudanese are Arabized people, not proper Arabs. They were ruling elites of India who cared less about indigenous people, your ancestors. Turk rulers of India were plainly racist.



Your post is correct aside from the Arabized Sudanese. Most Northern Sudanese are in fact pure Arabs (paternally), as modern-day genetics have confirmed and which their dialect confirms, but most of them have intermarried with local Nubians for the past 1 millennia. Even then you can still quite easily find "pure" Arab looking Northern Sudanese in terms of facial features. In fact most Northern Sudanese display this. Skin colors vary. I know because there are quite a lot of Sudanese in KSA and many of our Afro-Arabs are of Sudanese origin.

































Average South Sudanese:





This is not a racist post as I do not care about skin color it is just to illustrate that although the skin color of Northern Sudanese vary, most have very different facial features, often much alike to that of Arabs and other Middle Eastern people. This is due to well-recorded Arab migration to what is today Sudan and which actual DNA (paternal) and Arabic dialects confirm. In fact there was, less than 200 years ago, large migrations from Arabia to Sudan and Horn of Africa (Eritrea and Djibouti). Mostly the Rashaida but not only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Is there a crisis n Qatar now? How Saudis can block that?


 do you think otherwise?


----------



## idune

Arabi said:


> It's so much fun to watch some Turks "Erdoganists" acting like they care about Qatar where they barely can recognize where is Qatar located on the map, not surprised honestly because many of them are raised and born in isolated villages some where in Anatolia where they don't have any access to realistic Information sources or credible newspaper but Erdogan's media which direct them to the wrong propaganda every time new thing comes out to the surfaces in the world. Anyway, I think Erdogan is smarter than intervening in Internal affairs of the Arabian Gulf countries and you can notice that no senior official in Turkey states anything regarding the current situation let alone takes sides in this issue.



you spewed whole lot of rant but not much for the topic. Saudis can chest thump because they are under the impression that they have $110 billion insurance policy from US to save house of saud. Think again, Queen of England just preparing to claim their share of the loot. Looks like house of saud needs to buy supplemental insurance policy from queen. Who knows if Macron will try his luck next?


----------



## ashok321




----------



## tesla

Arabi said:


> It's so much fun to watch some Turks "Erdoganists" acting like they care about Qatar where they barely can recognize where is Qatar located on the map, not surprised honestly because many of them are raised and born in isolated villages some where in Anatolia where they don't have any access to realistic Information sources or credible newspaper but Erdogan's media which direct them to the wrong propaganda every time new thing comes out to the surfaces in the world. Anyway, I think Erdogan is smarter than intervening in Internal affairs of the Arabian Gulf countries and you can notice that no senior official in Turkey states anything regarding the current situation let alone takes sides in this issue.


we are not sheep anybody to fallow blindless. muslims just worship Allahu Teala but it seems that suuds fallowers sees the saud king any kind of saint what a pity


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Trending on Twitter right now: #TurkeyWithQatar
















I'll post an analysis of the Gulf crisis in a separate thread since this one has run its course IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

So is there going to be war or what? **** this shit. I am wasting time. I am off to sleep.


----------



## Arabi

idune said:


> you spewed whole lot of rant but not much for the topic. Saudis can chest thump because they are under the impression that they have $110 billion insurance policy from US to save house of saud. Think again, Queen of England just preparing to claim their share of the loot. Looks like house of saud needs to buy supplemental insurance policy from queen. Who knows if Macron will try his luck next?



East Pakistan belongs to Pakistan not to the traitors Hassina or Khlida who pissed off Erdogan by killing a senior Islamist leader few months ago, believe me the consonant help you get from Indians or Americans will never halt down the efforts to bring you back to your original country Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Trending on Twitter right now: #TurkeyWithQatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post an analysis of the Gulf crisis in a separate thread since this one has run its course IMO.



Obviously they will side with tiny Qatar because tiny Qatar is bankrolling the MB and has several billion big investments in Turkey. However will they risk alienating most of the GCC (if not all of it) and much of the Arab world for the sake of 200.000 big Qatar? The question is no otherwise a bigmouth like Erdogan would have reacted long ago in a harsh fashion.

Obviously this exposes the MB agenda which is why it is good that KSA called Qatar out publicly and shamed them. We cannot tolerate a tiny state and regime trying to stir trouble up (actively) in Egypt, a country of immense importance for the stability of the Arab world, just due to political disagreements. Nor allow tiny Qatar to undermine the unity of the GCC in a time like that when regional unity is key.

Qatar has already lost. Sheikh Hamad removing his father in 1995 was the beginning of the mess. Him being removed in 2013 (due to the failed Gaddafi-Qatar plan of trying to stir trouble up in KSA which was exposed almost simultaneously to his "mysterious" removal) by his son, gives precedence for him being removed himself. Qatar is a very fragile regime. Outnumbered 1 to 10 in their very own country. They should be very, very careful as there is a limit to the tolerance.



NoOne'sBoy said:


> So is there going to be war or what? **** this shit. I am wasting time. I am off to sleep.



No put a few irrelevant and ignorant Arab-obsessed foreigners are beating the drums here on a Pakistani defense forum, as you can see.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Saif al-Arab said:


> I am the last person that has to grow a spine. I am as frank as they come around here and I always say things openly.
> 
> I don't take this "Zionism" nonsense seriously when there are several Muslim countries who have official diplomatic relations with Israel, who cooperate with them on all fronts (economically and militarily), who host their embassies in their lands etc. KSA has never had any serious relations with Israel ever since they appeared on the map in 1948. In fact KSA was part of the Arab bloc that fought against Israel pre-1948. Similarly afterwards. It was the same KSA that orchestrated the oil embargo as a response to Israeli policies. It is the same KSA that has donated more to Palestine than any other Muslim country and the same KSA that hosts almost 1 million Palestinians while giving them special rights that no other expats, Arab as non-Arab have. The same KSA that brokered the best peace proposal so far called the Arab Peace Initiative.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_Peace_Initiative
> 
> A peace initiative accepted by Palestine (West Bank, Fatah, Abbas) and Hamas alike as well as the entire Arab League more than once.
> 
> The same KSA where all polls shows that at least 90% of the people have negative views on Israel. The same KSA that has had some of the most fierce anti-Zionist clerics in the modern era. That KSA.
> 
> No, I am not related to the House of Saud but I know a few members and my family have connections. However my personal opinion is irrelevant here but nevertheless I have always openly criticized what I did not like and continue to do that in person and whenever such topics are discussed. In fact I am firmly of the belief that the GCC and wider Arab and Muslim world needs political and social reforms and I have written long and detailed posts about what I wish to see in KSA in terms of political and social changes. Even proposed a reformed political system in detail that I outlined on PDF and elsewhere (Arab forums). So no, no cult following here.
> 
> You are still talking about those 350 billion dollars not knowing that those are mutual investments and that this will benefit KSA immensely as ToT is obligatory in the deal and it will create dozens upon dozens of industries in KSA, jobs and moreover is in line with the goals of Saudi Vision 2030. It has nothing to do with past deals.
> 
> No, I don't because I am not foolish enough to think that KSA can do anything to change what Donald Trump is saying or what the US is doing. Nobody can which is why they are a sole superpower. Or do you want us to destroy ourselves like Saddam Hussein did and the Mullah's have done in order to score a few brownie points among mostly Muslims in third world countries that live in la-la land as you wrote?
> 
> Understand that we live in 2017. We (Arabs and Muslims) are not in positions that we once were. We cannot expect miracles.
> 
> Pre-1991 we had very little focus on our military because we thought that nobody would invade Bilad al-Haramain so we were forced to (not really as the US/west/world would have acted regardless due to the importance of the GCC and the region) rely on the US. Nowadays we don't have to in order to guard our own safety and prosperity and once the goals in the Saudi Vision 2030 are implemented even less so. The US, or rather their private companies and military sector, are helping us in this regard and offering us weaponry that no other country is able to let alone willing to. At the same time we cultivate booming ties with the East (as have been the case for millennia) which is why China is our largest trade partner and why 70 billion dollar big deals were signed with China when King Salman visited earlier this year, West, Arab and Muslim world and developing markets in Latin America and Sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> Apparently it is haram for KSA to have economic and military ties with the US and West but halal for all the other Muslim countries (99% of them) or even those of which are NATO members (Turkey). So if such a discourse is not hypocrisy what is it then?
> 
> Lastly why is it that you expect KSA to save the entire Muslim world when we have a lot to do ourselves and are far, far away from being a superpower? Even if we were a superpower I doubt that we would be able to change much. It's something that the countries and peoples have to do themselves just like we have to improve ourselves as nobody else will do that for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the official policy of KSA as KSA is the de facto leader of the GCC so a united GCC is in the best interests of KSA.



Hey bro, how are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

mike2000 is back said:


> Both sides should calm down and sortg things out diplomatically. I'm sure a compromise can be reached.


Its Middle East...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

Arabi said:


> It's so much fun to watch some Turks "Erdoganists" acting like they care about Qatar where they barely can recognize where is Qatar located on the map, not surprised honestly because many of them are raised and born in isolated villages some where in Anatolia where they don't have any access to realistic Information sources or credible newspaper but Erdogan's media which direct them to the wrong propaganda every time new thing comes out to the surfaces in the world. Anyway, I think Erdogan is smarter than intervening in Internal affairs of the Arabian Gulf countries and you can notice that no senior official in Turkey states anything regarding the current situation let alone takes sides in this issue.



Lol- You are right about these erdogan nutjobs. If erdogan says he is going to create a parallel universe they will believe it. 

If erdogan says today that qatar is the greatest country these sheeps will start backing qatar like its their dads country and if erdogna says tomorow is the worst country they will curse it 24/7 - they wont ask oh wait didnt you say the opposite just yesterday. They dont have a brain of themselves.

Btw those villagers in anatolia might be ill informed but I assure you they are still better off in terms of knowledge than the ones in the deserts of arabia.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Saif al-Arab said:


> Obviously they will side with tiny Qatar because tiny Qatar is bankrolling the MB and has several billion big investments in Turkey. However will they risk alienating most of the GCC (if not all of it) and much of the Arab world for the sake of 200.000 big Qatar? The question is no otherwise a bigmouth like Erdogan would have reacted long ago in a harsh fashion.
> 
> Obviously this exposes the MB agenda which is why it is good that KSA called Qatar out publicly and shamed them. We cannot tolerate a tiny state and regime trying to stir trouble up (actively) in Egypt, a country of immense importance for the stability of the Arab world, just due to political disagreements. Nor allow tiny Qatar to undermine the unity of the GCC in a time like that when regional unity is key.
> 
> Qatar has already lost. Sheikh Hamad removing his father in 1995 was the beginning of the mess. Him being removed in 2013 (due to the failed Gaddafi-Qatar plan of trying to stir trouble up in KSA which was exposed almost simultaneously to his "mysterious" removal) by his son, gives precedence for him being removed himself. Qatar is a very fragile regime. Outnumbered 1 to 10 in their very own country. They should be very, very careful as there is a limit to the tolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> No put a few irrelevant and ignorant Arab-obsessed foreigners are beating the drums here on a Pakistani defense forum, as you can see.





Mess it is. Let us hope peace pervails...

Otherwise, indians might stage a coup in Qatar and demand for equal rights and nationality... 10 to 1 you said... the indian might even bring indian democracy in Qatar...you never know.


Anyhow, by the looks of things... the disagreement behind the scenes has to so huge that it came out like this. 

Normally, GCC rulers keep such things under the wraps and act out friendly even if there are differences...

We have to see how it unfolds further..stakes are too high. Essentially, KSA has put Qatar on notice... and given them Either and OR choice.

Must say have not seen this before in the modern history of GCC.


SPF


----------



## Baybars Han

lol this Saif Al-Arab guy lost the plot. I think he has a word document of facts that he copy pastes and has like 20,000 accounts. Pal go outside, dont you have a life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ResurgentIran said:


> Hey bro, how are you?



Getting ready to invade Qatar, bro. Finishing my master's thesis currently. I imagine that you are in the full process of working and gaining experience. All the best.

Other than that, smashing skulls in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baybars Han

Lets see how it goes


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Sinopakfriend said:


> Mess it is. Let us hope peace pervails...
> 
> Otherwise, indians might stage a coup in Qatar and demand for equal rights and nationality... 10 to 1 you said... the indian might even bring indian democracy in Qatar...you never know.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, by the looks of things... the disagreement behind the scenes has to so huge that it came out like this.
> 
> Normally, GCC rulers keep such things under the wraps and act out friendly even if there are differences...
> 
> We have to see how it unfolds further..stakes are too high. Essentially, KSA has put Qatar on notice... and given them Either and OR choice.
> 
> Must say have not seen this before in the modern history of GCC.
> 
> 
> SPF



Just a, so far, completely peaceful diplomatic raw. Nothing big compared to what is otherwise going on in the region. I am not buying the official version of the events as written earlier. Something else has occurred and it must be quite serious. Either that or the GCC and most of the Arab world has grown tired of Qatar directly or indirectly supporting or giving room to forces that are hostile to those very governments. It's has nothing to do with people-to-people relations which are brotherly on all fronts. It's games of thrones in other words. What we as people should do, whether we agree or disagree, is not to allow our future to be jeopardized by such actions. It's easier said than done but people are not very pleased about the recent developments. Most are in fact critical of this even being necessary and less so during Ramadan. Nor are there any insults. However there is the usual pro-MB and anti-MB discussion among various Arabs. However talk about a war is nonsense or Qatar leaving the GCC as certain foreigners here with an obvious agenda have paraded.

Nor Indians nor any other foreigners (not even fellow Arabs - GCC Arabs excluded who don't need any citizenship in the GCC states) will be given citizenship in Qatar as things stand right now as Qataris would not wish to be outnumbered by a ratio this big let alone share all the benefits with foreigners. It's not going to happen, I am afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Saif al-Arab said:


> Getting ready to invade Qatar, bro. Finishing my master's thesis currently. I imagine that you are in the full process of working and gaining experience. All the best.
> 
> Other than that, smashing skulls in this thread.



Yeah Im done with my residency. Gonna specialise in emergency medicine and got a job in a university hospital in Sweden. Starts in three months. 
Right now Im working a boring job (neuro) but making a buttload of cash 

Hope all is well with you and your family. Having a good ramadan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko

The simpsons (2014) episode.


----------



## Kastor

Regardless of what happens, Qataris won't forget this. The Americans will broker a reconciliation I'm sure, but the Saudi's have overplayed their hand this time, Qatar will never again be in their sphere of influence after this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Saif al-Arab said:


> No put a few irrelevant and ignorant Arab-obsessed foreigners are beating the drums here on a Pakistani defense forum, as you can see.


Guess you're right. I need to get a life too.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeah Im done with my residency. Gonna specialise in emergency medicine and got a job in a university hospital in Sweden. Starts in three months.
> Right now Im working a boring job (neuro) but making a buttload of cash
> 
> I hope that all is well with you and your family. Having a good ramadan?



That's great news, bro. Especially if money is pouring down on you, lol. Nothing like being an independent young man in the West with cash to burn. Sweden? You mean the country that is going down the drain due to the massive influx of Ayrabs and other hordes of Muzlims, lol? Be very careful.

It's all going overall rather good but a few stumbling blocks here and there as usual but nothing that cannot be solved. I wish the same to you and your family. So far all good although I would have preferred not to write a master's thesis during Ramadan. What about you?



NoOne'sBoy said:


> Guess you're right. I need to get a life too.



If you want to see skyscrapers being destroyed search on 9/11 on Youtube. Trolling aside, talk about a war is absurd fantasy or even Qatar leaving the GCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Dawood Ibrahim said:


> Im disappointed with some of Turkey members but good to know what position they hold for our Arab Muslims.


What do you mean?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Saif al-Arab said:


> That's great news, bro. Especially if money is pouring down on you, lol. Nothing like being an independent young man in the West with cash to burn. Sweden? You mean the country that is going down the drain due to the massive influx of Ayrabs and other hordes of Muzlims, lol? Be very careful.
> 
> It's all going overall rather good but a few stumbling blocks here and there as usual but nothing that cannot be solved. I wish the same to you and your family. So far all good although I would have preferred not to write a master's thesis during the Ramadan. What about you?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see skyscrapers being destroyed search on 9/11 on Youtube. Trolling aside, talk about a war is absurd fantasy or even Qatar leaving the GCC.



Stumbling blocks is part of life. Im sure you will manage it. Too bad masters thesis is under Ramadan. Thats gotta suck. Inshallah everything will go well for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Saif al-Arab said:


> Just a, so far, completely peaceful diplomatic raw. Nothing big compared to what is otherwise going on in the region. I am not buying the official version of the events as written earlier. Something else has occurred and it must be quite serious. Either that or the GCC and most of the Arab world has grown tired of Qatar directly or indirectly supporting or giving room to forces that are hostile to those very governments. It's has nothing to do with people-to-people relations which are brotherly on all fronts. It's games of thrones in other words. What we as people should do, whether we agree or disagree, is not to allow our future to be jeopardized by such actions. It's easier said than done but people are not very pleased about the recent developments. Most are in fact critical of this even being necessary and less so during Ramadan. Nor are there any insults. However there is the usual pro-MB and anti-MB discussion among various Arabs. However talk about a war is nonsense or Qatar leaving the GCC as certain foreigners here with an obvious agenda have paraded.
> 
> Nor Indians nor any other foreigners (not even fellow Arabs - GCC Arabs excluded who don't need any citizenship in the GCC states) will be given citizenship in Qatar as things stand right now as Qataris would not wish to be outnumbered by a ratio this big let alone share all the benefits with foreigners. It's not going to happen, I am afraid.






My feeling, perception of this situation is that something out of ordinary has taken place and behind the scenes negotiations have failed totally. 

As I said earlier GCC doesn't operate like this...especially all out media warfare... goes against the established norms of the ruling families' modus operandi...

Anyhow, instead of further speculations I shall choose to be an avid observer... wishing peace to pervail. Bad situation no matter who 'wins'.

As long as there is goodwill towards Pak and Pak peoples and China is in the Game... I am happy.

You take care and hold your famous temper... emotions should not dictate our thoughts too much.

One thing I have observed of last three decades that KSA is pretty nasty enemy to be had. There was this open spat between your last king and Qadafi... look what happened to him... Saddam also crossed the redlines... and then there are a couple of cases must remain hidden.

I shall keep studying this development. In my opinion something really big has happened for this to come out like this... especially seen through the lens of last couple of weeks @The SC and this is an arabian affair/internal family feud nothing to do with Iran.... but then time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab @HAIDER 

I don't want to get into this discussion much, I'm not proud of what's happening or the bigger schism within Arab world between MB and others that might follow. It's gone too far at this point that I have nothing left to say. I used to lean towards MB camp a little more than others, no longer that is nor do I find any fascination with any other camp, although in some examples I see MB as victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ResurgentIran said:


> Stumbling blocks is part of life. Im sure you will manage it. Too bad masters thesis is under Ramadan. Thats gotta suck. Inshallah everything will go well for you.



Thanks for your kind words. I wish you the same and it is good, as usual, to chat with you whenever we "meet" here. The stumbling blocks are not related to studies or anything serious but rather my future plans and doubts about what to do. The usual stuff before you settle down for a while or forever for some people. However time will have to tell what the future has in store for me and everyone else in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko

Some Arab countries, which never united against Zionism, got united against Qatar in a few hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

As a Iranian nationalist, the current breakdown of Arab sovereignty and unity truly warms my heart. And to my joy, Iran has a big hand in it all. 

May the current schism continue for ages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab @HAIDER
> 
> I don't want to get into this discussion much, I'm not proud of what's happening or the bigger schism within Arab world between MB and others that might follow. It's gone too far at this point that I have nothing left to say. I used to lean towards MB camp a little more than others, no longer that is nor do I find any fascination with any other camp, although in some examples I see MB as victims.



I don't buy the official explanations. It's not about MB this time around, at least not from KSA's viewpoint, as KSA under King Salman resumed relations with almost all MB branches in the Arab world. Similarly relations with Qatar were very close and problem-free until very recently. Something big must have happened behind the lines. Not a too big fan of any conspiracy theories but this is not a normal reaction. I also doubt that this has anything to do with Iran or Israel. I think this might have something to do with Yemen. That's my guess currently. Either that or US/Western pressure to end all support for Sunni Islamist political movements. Or this is a deliberate action to raise the oil prices or test Qatar's resolve. I find it really strange. Just to take the big conspiracy hat on, it would not surprise me, if external forces are involved with an aim to weaken the GCC, in particular in a time like this and after those 3 historic meetings in Riyadh.



Surenas said:


> As a Iranian nationalist, the current breakdown of Arab sovereignty and unity truly warms my heart. And to my joy, Iran has a big hand in it all.
> 
> May the current schism continue for ages.



Nothing like the schism that exists in Iran on a political, ethnic and regional level. All waiting to erupt once again. You are not involved in anything in this regard. Also be careful for what you wish for. The Iraq-Iran war should have been a clear warning of how bad it can end or the past 40 years of sanctions and isolation that put your country decades back on almost every front and resulted in a mass-migration of which you are a descendant like millions of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Sinopakfriend said:


> My feeling, perception of this situation is that something out of ordinary has taken place and behind the scenes negotiations have failed totally.
> 
> As I said earlier GCC doesn't operate like this...especially all out media warfare... goes against the established norms of the ruling families' modus operandi...
> 
> Anyhow, instead of further speculations I shall choose to be an avid observer... wishing peace to pervail. Bad situation no matter who 'wins'.
> 
> As long as there is goodwill towards Pak and Pak peoples and China is in the Game... I am happy.
> 
> You take care and hold your famous temper... emotions should not dictate our thoughts too much.
> 
> One thing I have observed of last three decades that KSA is pretty nasty enemy to be had. There was this open spat between your last king and Qadafi... look what happened to him... Saddam also crossed the redlines... and then there are a couple of cases must remain hidden.
> 
> I shall keep studying this development. In my opinion something really big has happened for this to come out like this... especially seen through the lens of last couple of weeks @The SC and this is an arabian affair/internal family feud nothing to do with Iran.... but then time will tell.



*US official: Qatar's actions are very troubling to its neighbors and to Washington
*
A senior US administration official told Reuters news agency that many of Qatar's actions were troubling to its neighbors in the Gulf and the United States.

The United States does not want to see a "permanent rift" among the Gulf states after some Gulf and Arab countries cut ties with Qatar over its alleged support of Islamists and Iran, the official said Monday.

However, the official said, "There is recognition that many of Qatar's actions are quite disturbing not only to its neighbors in the Gulf but also to the United States." "We want to get them back in the right direction."

The White House said in a statement Monday evening that Trump was committed to working to ease tensions in the Gulf after some countries cut ties with Qatar.

US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson told reporters in Sydney on Monday that the decision would not affect the "fight against terrorists" and that Washington had urged its Gulf allies to resolve their differences.

http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=http://...9%84%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B4%D9%86%D8%B7%D9%86.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Saif al-Arab said:


> Nothing like the schism that exists in Iran on a political, ethnic and regional level. All waiting to erupt once again. You are not involved in anything in this regard. Also be careful for what you wish for. The Iraq-Iran war should have been a clear warning of how bad it can end.



You are living in fantasy land. Iran is an island of stability compared the state of the Arab world. And we have a big hand in this all. Can you grasp my aversion of your pathetic tribe to such extent that I, as a child of Iranian political exiles, cheers the Iranian government's role in the Middle East? I'm smiling all day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871803583125229568
Tayab Erdogan in Urdu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871803583125229568
> Tayab Erdogan in Urdu


Fake.


----------



## Dai Toruko

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Dai Toruko said:


> Some Arab countries, which never united against Zionism, got united against Qatar in a few hours.



On which planet are you exactly living on? Turkey and Qatar, two countries that have played NO ROLE WHATSOEVER, in the wars against Israel and other anti-Israeli actions (oil embargo etc.), are now supposedly the bastions of anti-Zionism?

The same Turkey that has the closest ties to Israel of all Muslim countries? That recognizes Israel, host Israeli embassies, buys weaponry from Israel, has a significant trade and which shakes hands with the likes of Ariel Sharon? Aside from being a NATO member and home to a US base? That anti-imperialist and anti-Zionist entity?

Or is it Qatar which has the closest ties to Israel of all Arab countries along with Egypt and Jordan (who normalized ties with them). That Qatar?






















If you are the average Erdogan supporter in Turkey, I am not really surprised that your country has had a very hard time in the past few years.

Please tell me that you are joking.



Surenas said:


> You are living in fantasy land. Iran is an island of stability compared the state of the Arab world. And we have a big hand in this all. Can you grasp my aversion of your pathetic tribe to such extent that I, as a child of Iranian political exiles, cheers the Iranian government's role in the Middle East? I'm smiling all day.



A fantasy land where tiny UAE alone has a bigger economy than Iran? Is this your version of peace and stability? The GCC is much more stable than Iran where the crime rates are much greater and where you monthly hear about deadly border clashes from Pakistan/Afghanistan in the east to Iraq/Turkey in the west.

Like Arabs care about the barking of 50 million Persians that will always play second fiddle to Arabs and the Arab world on every front like they do today. Even a comparison is laughable. Anyway the feeling is mutual with your likes and the Iraq-Iran war should have been a clear example of what can happen to your likes.

Keep telling yourself that you are "involved". The next time a car accident occurs in Jeddah you will also shout that the Arab Mullah's ruling you are involved.

Yet the Mullah's might be anti-Arab (not denying that) but they are first and foremost anti-Iran by ruining your economy, progress and everything (almost) that they have touched for the past 40 years. Not only that they are openly executing (in public) people of your ideology that voice it publicly and who actively oppose their iron-hand rule. Is it now that I have to say that long may their rule continue or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

It is good time to share this old folk music with you guys.
enjoy it





I think Iran as state should be neutral in this conflict however most of the people in Qeshm, Bastak, charak, Bandarlengeh and many other cities and villages with dominant sunni population (and even Shiraz) in south of Iran like to see Qatar as victor.
I really feel sorry for Abu Dhabi stance in recent conflict and for Dubai to follow this stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

The SC said:


> *US official: Qatar's actions are very troubling to its neighbors and to Washington
> *
> A senior US administration official told Reuters news agency that many of Qatar's actions were troubling to its neighbors in the Gulf and the United States.
> 
> The United States does not want to see a "permanent rift" among the Gulf states after some Gulf and Arab countries cut ties with Qatar over its alleged support of Islamists and Iran, the official said Monday.
> 
> However, the official said, "There is recognition that many of Qatar's actions are quite disturbing not only to its neighbors in the Gulf but also to the United States." "We want to get them back in the right direction."
> 
> The White House said in a statement Monday evening that Trump was committed to working to ease tensions in the Gulf after some countries cut ties with Qatar.
> 
> US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson told reporters in Sydney on Monday that the decision would not affect the "fight against terrorists" and that Washington had urged its Gulf allies to resolve their differences.
> 
> http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/arab-and-world/american-elections-2016/2017/06/05/%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%A4%D9%88%D9%84-%D8%A3%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%B1%D9%83%D9%8A-%D8%AA%D8%B5%D8%B1%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D9%82%D8%B7%D8%B1-%D9%85%D9%82%D9%84%D9%82%D8%A9-%D8%AC%D8%AF%D8%A7-%D9%84%D8%AC%D9%8A%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%87%D8%A7-%D9%88%D9%84%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B4%D9%86%D8%B7%D9%86.html







Ah, my KSA Friend,

You know that I am a well wisher of advancement and progress in your country. Especially for young people who deserve a great future like Young Paks!


We both know the level and depth of KSA influence in DC all the way to New York. So media going KSA way is not surprising at all. Let us call it Great Influence!

I still say something is off. And frankly, I can't percieve it.... yet. 

Hence, I shall avoid making any comments about what giveth... apart from my desire for Peace in this region.

Please, do tag me when you think that news/developments might be educational for me.

My sense is this is family feud gone horribly wrong... nothing to do with state to state affairs. This is not how it works down your alley. Iran or MB is just to add extra layer.

For all intents and purposes GCC ruling families are quite tight when it comes to their Core interests... some ruffling of feathers every now and then...but nothing serious.

Certainly after Desert Storm... old men got together and made certain decisions.

Let Peace come back and development start... young people deserve it. 

Regards,

SPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Arabi said:


> East Pakistan belongs to Pakistan not to the traitors Hassina or Khlida who pissed off Erdogan by killing a senior Islamist leader few months ago, believe me the consonant help you get from Indians or Americans will never halt down the efforts to bring you back to your original country Pakistan.



Not sure what you mumbling about. No one in Bangladesh like or accept indian interference. That being said, you are unable to participate in meaningful arguments rather acting on overwhelming urge to protect image of house of saud. That is futile.


----------



## Surenas

Saif al-Arab said:


> A fantasy land where tiny UAE alone has a bigger economy than Iran? Is this your version of peace and stability? The GCC is much more stable than Iran where the crime rates are much greater and where you monthly hear about deadly border clashes from Pakistan/Afghanistan in the east to Iraq/Turkey in the west.
> 
> Like Arabs care about the barking of 50 million Persians that will always play second fiddle to Arabs and the Arab world on every front like they do today. Even a comparison is laughable. Anyway the feeling is mutual with your likes and the Iraq-Iran war should have been a clear example of what can happen to your likes.
> 
> Keep telling yourself that you are "involved". The next time a car accident occurs in Jeddah you will also shout that the Arab Mullah's ruling you are involved.



Keep being mad. In the meanwhile, you sword-dancing bedouin-turned oil sheikhs are begging for American protection and intervention because you fear the very same mullahs you laugh at. In the meanwhile, we keep having a military presence in the heart of the Arab world, while your greatest historical cities are getting bombed to rubble by both regional and international forces.

And now your precious GCC is falling apart despite all your economic fortunes. Haha! You Arabs have a patent on disunity and schism.


----------



## xenon54 out

Saif al-Arab said:


> The same Turkey that has the closest ties to Israel of all Muslim countries? That recognizes Israel, host Israeli embassies, buys weaponry from Israel, has a significant trade and which shakes hands with the likes of Ariel Sharon? Aside from being a NATO member and home to a US base? That anti-imperialist and anti-Zionist entity?


Severing ties with Israel for the sake of Arabs was a mistake anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't buy the official explanations. It's not about MB this time around, at least not from KSA's viewpoint, as KSA under King Salman resumed relations with almost all MB branches in the Arab world. Similarly relations with Qatar were very close and problem-free until very recently. Something big must have happened behind the lines. Not a too big fan of any conspiracy theories but this is not a normal reaction. I also doubt that this has anything to do with Iran or Israel. I think this might have something to do with Yemen. That's my guess currently. Either that or US/Western pressure to end all support for Sunni Islamist political movements. Or this is a deliberate action to raise the oil prices or test Qatar's resolve. I find it really strange. Just to take the big conspiracy hat on, it would not surprise me, if external forces are involved with an aim to weaken the GCC, in particular in a time like this and after those 3 historic meetings in Riyadh.



For every nation that cut ties, they all have their own reasons likely. The general interpretation of the public will be about the MB rift thing, which means it just won't get better, and the schisms are on a popular level. Which is why I'm not proud of it. 

The US on other hand, is not disappointed with Qatar with the exception of hosting Hamas. That's all they want out of them. I doubt the US will go further and suggest cutting ties with all Sunni political movements, especially with its position on Syria, it doesn't make sense. If that is the agenda we are going to see under Trump administration that also will bode very badly and much deeper than just MB rift, it will be a rift between everyone in the public arena.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Surenas said:


> [
> 
> Keep being mad. In the meanwhile, you sword-dancing bedouin-turned oil sheikhs are begging for American protection and intervention because you fear the very same mullahs you laugh at. In the meanwhile, we keep having a military presence in the heart of the Arab world, while your greatest historical cities are getting bombed to rubble by both regional and international forces.



There is nothing to keep in mind. Everything that I wrote was the cold-hard reality which is not going to change. All what you have to clutch to is a civil war in Syria that has nothing to do with you other than your Arab Mullah's supporting the Al-Assad while which really does not matter as Russia (the real backer) was there all the time. Your "military presence" is occurring with the blessing of the Iraqi and Syrian regime. A military presence that has costed you billions upon billions of dollars and 1000's of lives. For nothing really as the Al-Assad regime is on loan. Even if it will take 10 more years, the Syrians will get rid of him eventually. 

The Arab world is home to the oldest continuously inhabited cities on the planet and Damascus (which is not as destroyed as you think) can easily be rebuilt as can everything else in Syria. Not only "can be" but it will be. Paid by the international community.



xenon54 said:


> Severing ties with Israel for the sake of Arabs was a mistake anyways.



That's none of my concern. I am just puncturing his nonsense anti-Zionism for all to see. In fact embarrassing him.


----------



## Draco.IMF

*The Shocking Trigger Behind Today's Gulf Scandal: Qatar Paid Al-Qaeda, Iran $1BN In Hostage Deal*

*"around $700m was paid both to Iranian figures and the regional Shia militias they support, according to regional government officials. They added that $200m to $300m went to Islamist groups in Syria, most of that to Tahrir al-Sham, a group with links to al-Qaeda."
*
full article:

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...ndal-qatar-paid-al-qaeda-iran-1bn-hostage-dea


very good, some more $$$$$ for arming Popular Mobilization Units with new weapons, paying salarys, R&D money for Iran.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Saif al-Arab said:


> That's none of my concern. I am just puncturing his nonsense anti-Zionism for all to see. In fact embarrassing him.


Oh, keep continuing then.


----------



## Path-Finder

xenon54 said:


> Fake.


I thought the same but thought share it for a laugh


----------



## idune

none of the countries had tie with Israel (Turkey, KSA, Qatar, Egypt, Jordan) gained anything but trouble. Egypt, Turkey and Jordan already have fair share of hostility and back stabbing by zions. Qatar is latest example. Saudis will have same fate down the road. 

Will these countries come to sense, most likely not.

But house of saud argument was Qatar is promoting terrorism. That is 100% true. Then again house of saud promoting terrorism in much bigger scale and for longest time.

Both are guilty. So, are Turkey in large extent. If any of these countries think they would gain regional influence using terror, they have another thing coming. US and Israel will exploit them until there is no use and throw them away.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> For every nation that cut ties, they all have their own reasons likely. The general interpretation of the public will be about the MB rift thing, which means it just won't get better, and the schisms are on a popular level. Which is why I'm not proud of it.
> 
> The US on other hand, is not disappointed with Qatar with the exception of hosting Hamas. That's all they want out of them. I doubt the US will go further and suggest cutting ties with all Sunni political movements, especially with its position on Syria, it doesn't make sense. If that is the agenda we are going to see under Trump administration that also will bode very badly and much deeper than just MB rift, it will be a rift between everyone in the public arena.



We will see what this is really about and what it will mean on the long run after a while. Nothing that has been done or said so far suggests that any major conflict is erupting.

Here on PDF, you have the usual Arab-obsessed (or Arab rulers-obsessed) individuals trying to beat the drums of doom and gloom, war, Qatar leaving the GCC, coups, KSA invading Qatar etc. nonsense. That's to be expected and I am obviously going to call that out and the hypocrisy involved if nobody else is willing to smash their skulls online.

I would not include the MB in the equation here post-King Abdullah. It just does not make sense given the past 3 + years of developments. I know because I noticed a change in discourse in the local media and the Arab media overall in this regard. Nowadays after this diplomatic row, the old rhetoric has returned on both sides but this was to be expected. In any case 200.000 big Qatar cannot really kickstart something as big as that nor will people allow it. Already now most locals within in the GCC (if you take a look at Arab forums, media, social media) understand that this is mostly a part of the usual games of thrones and the people have no relation to this. Many inside KSA disagree with having any hostility towards Qatar. Not necessarily pro-MB people. I too disagree with such a policy but I look at this as a message rather than something that will continue for a long time. However until and when we will know what is really going on, first there, I will draw my conclusions although I have a feeling that this has to do with Yemen first and foremost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran says willing to send food supplies to Qatar following Arab Gulf blockade*

*http://www.i24news.tv/en/news/inter...es-dialogue-between-qatar-and-gulf-neighbours*



*http://www.newindianexpress.com/wor...it-can-send-food-to-qatar-by-sea-1613152.html*


----------



## The SC

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well---he is busy with this criminal case in the court against him---. he is not fit to be the prime minister at this time.


Good hiding alibi..



KediKesenFare said:


> Closing the land border was the most idiotic thing the Saudis so far did in this dispute. Turks and Iranians will gladly export agricultural products and foodstuffs to Qatar. From a long term perspective, Qatar will be more independent from Saudi Arabia. You just lost another leverage against Doha.


It about $400 million trade for KSA and $300 million for the UAE, it is no big deal for them..Also Iran said that food can reach Qatar in 12 hours if asked for.. but it is not big business..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

How is the agriculture industry in Iran?
How is the food industry in Iran? 
Self sufficient?
Now exporting food to Qatar, good, again $$$$$ for Irans economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destrius

Nice to see most of the Arab countries taking a tough stand against terrorism and Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

Saif al-Arab said:


> There was never any 1000 years old. There was 400 year old (1517-1917) rule by mostly non-Turkic elites where Arabs constituted the largest population and had influence in all fields. Not only that only 1/3 of the Arab world and mostly through local rulers that acted independently most of the time. Negligible cultural influence too.
> 
> Compare that with 400 years of Arab rule in half of modern-day Turkey (Anatolia) and almost 500 years of rule in Central Asia and centuries of eunuch and slave soldier occupation.
> 
> I am not fat (as if that is supposed to be an insult, lol) but you should not be talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway keep having your fantasies. Try to mess with Arabs or in particular KSA. Good luck.



Lol- Turks wasnt even in anatolia in them times, when Oghuz Turks moved away from the Altai's towards the caspian area and only after around 10th century came towards the middle east and anatolia.


----------



## Rasengan

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most pakistanis have hindu ancestor as well---so would it be a problem if some relate to them---like our prime minister Nawaz Sharif---?



Did you take a survey on the subject to determine the conjecture that most of our ancestors were Hindu? Please provide the statistic. Pakistani's shouldn't be ashamed of their past history if they were Hindu and we do share some cultural links with the Indian side of Punjab, if you want me to be brutally honest. However, what separate us from them is our religion which is different to culture, hence why the two nation theory. At the same time we can't deny our history from the Arab, Persian and Turkic world.


----------



## Baybars Han

What is this sudden qatar love with these erdo fans? Who is this fat clown, he is nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Surenas said:


> As a Iranian nationalist, the current breakdown of Arab sovereignty and unity truly warms my heart. And to my joy, Iran has a big hand in it all.
> 
> May the current schism continue for ages.


Thank you for being true Kurdish where you let your stubborn mind speaks without any fear or reservations. Let the Persians enjoy their coward _taqiyyah_, and it is perhaps time for you to drop your utopic affinity with them too.

Feel free to curse me if you feel like it though!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baybars Han

Rasengan said:


> The same concept is applied to Turkey. Unlike you I don't follow any leader or country like a cult and have the guts to criticize them. Turkey should leave NATO and join hands with Russia in my opinion.
> 
> .



lol join hands with Russia.

From the Golden Horde, to the Crimean Khanate etc Russians and Turks are political enemies and had so many wars and there is always a deep hatred, at every stage in history for over a thousand years.

Our own fate is in our own hands, not NATO not Russia. We just have to be self sufficient, especially if a conflict breaks out and stand on our own feet.


----------



## Rasengan

Mian Babban said:


> Turks from Central Asia who settled in Afghanistan (Sebuktagin, Mahmud Ghaznavi etc) and in India (Aibak, Iltutmish, Balban etc) have nothing to with modern republic of Turkey. The ones in our areas were proper Turks, looked like Turks (Altai looks). While majority of the people in Turkey are linguistically Turkized people just like Sudanese are Arabized people, not proper Arabs. They were ruling elites of India who cared less about indigenous people, your ancestors. Turk rulers of India were plainly racist.



How do you know who my ancestors were? I know its the month of Ramadan, but please don't make dumb statements. From my paternal side I have Persian ancestry and from my maternal side I have Arab ancestry so why the hell are you making an assumption when you know diddlysquat. If you have ancestors who were Hindu, then you should still feel proud of your history. Why were the Turk rulers of India racists...have you been reading BJP propaganda? So in your opinion the Ottomans are not Turks?


----------



## Arminkh

Draco.IMF said:


> How is the agriculture industry in Iran?
> How is the food industry in Iran?
> Self sufficient?
> Now exporting food to Qatar, good, again $$$$$ for Irans economy


I know we have excess of fruit and gardening products. Also dairy products and concentrate industry is robust. However, when it comes to cattle and wheat, I think Iran imports as the amount of rain we get there doesn't support either.


----------



## MultaniGuy

wise move by Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Baybars Han said:


> Lol- Turks wasnt even in anatolia in them times, when Oghuz Turks moved away from the Altai's towards the caspian area and only after around 10th century came towards the middle east and anatolia.



So now 500 years of Arab presence in Central Asia is also thrown out of the picture? And do you really, honestly, believe that modern-day Turks (despite being heavily mixed and from many different backgrounds - post foundation of Turkey mostly Turkified by force - Turkish surname law is a good example of this) are descendants of small, epicanthic fold steppe roaming Turks? Even when modern-day DNA has disproved this? When the Arabs conquered half of Anatolia and ruled it for centuries the people living there were most likely closely related to you.

In fact the 2-3 million Turkish Arab presence predates that of the few Turkic migrations that altered the linguistic heritage of Anatolia. You are basically worshipping your own past conquerors and stealing/adopting their ethnicity, language and imaginary wolfs. This is not any different to Arabized Berbers adopting the identity of their Arab conquerors and braking about being "real Arabs". Sad, really. Same story with all the Persianized people in Iran (most Iranians).

You can go apeshit and claim that this is all nonsense but I am afraid that DNA has already disproven this ages ago.

What about all the eunuchs and slave dynasties? Did they not exist either Atawolf?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Rasengan said:


> Did you take a survey on the subject to determine the conjecture that most of our ancestors were Hindu? Please provide the statistic. Pakistani's shouldn't be ashamed of their past history if they were Hindu and we do share some cultural links with the Indian side of Punjab, if you want me to be brutally honest. However, what separate us from them is our religion which is different to culture, hence why the two nation theory. At the same time we can't deny our history from the Arab, Persian and Turkic world.




Aa ni bhenaan larya---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

Baybars Han said:


> lol join hands with Russia.
> 
> From the Golden Horde, to the Crimean Khanate etc Russians and Turks are political enemies and had so many wars and there is always a deep hatred, at every stage in history for over a thousand years.
> 
> Our own fate is in our own hands, not NATO not Russia. We just have to be self sufficient, especially if a conflict breaks out and stand on our own feet.



Sometimes its best to forget old conflicts and have alliances with countries that can make you stronger diplomatically against your current foes. However, I would love to see Turkey stand on its own two feet rather than relying on NATO or Russia. I just want to see a strong Muslim country which looks at its own benefit as well as the Muslim world...but this is wishful thinking.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Turkey had many wars with Russia in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

IronHeart said:


> Nope, We're not going anywhere.


all in due time, white male


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Saif al-Arab said:


> An eunuch barking. Cute. Try messing with the 500 million Arabs and you will return headless.
> 
> .



Bunch of peasants rooted you in yemen but you act though against Turkey and Turkic world is 350 million


Arabi said:


> It's so much fun to watch some Turks "Erdoganists" acting like they care about Qatar where they barely can recognize where is Qatar located on the map, not surprised honestly because many of them are raised and born in isolated villages some where in Anatolia where they don't have any access to realistic Information sources or credible newspaper but Erdogan's media which direct them to the wrong propaganda every time new thing comes out to the surfaces in the world. Anyway, I think Erdogan is smarter than intervening in Internal affairs of the Arabian Gulf countries and you can notice that no senior official in Turkey states anything regarding the current situation let alone takes sides in this issue.




It is known that none of those Turks apart from 1 or 2 are erdoganist on this forum. Erdoganists are the ones who take care of millions of arab refugees while those oppose him hate arabs btw


----------



## Baybars Han

Saif al-Arab said:


> So now 500 years of Arab presence in Central Asia is also thrown out of the picture? And do you really, honestly, believe that modern-day Turks (despite being heavily mixed and from many different backgrounds - post foundation of Turkey mostly Turkified by force - Turkish surname law is a good example of this) are descendants of small, epicanthic fold steppe roaming Turks? Even when modern-day DNA has disproved this? When the Arabs conquered half of Anatolia and ruled it for centuries the people living there were most likely closely related to you.
> 
> What about all the eunuchs and slave dynasties? Did they not exist either Atawolf?



I'm not atawolf or whoever that is, I only ever had this account and even after I was banned I didnt make 59523 accounts like you.

Secondly I dont really care what my DNA is or most people, as long as we feel we are Turks and we do that is all that matters. Nobody goes and does DNA tests.

I dont know what you are talking about eunuchs which I dont know what that means. Slave dynasties such as the mamluks? They were turkish slave soldiers that created a state and the state was called state of the Turks(bahri dynasty), however there was two stages to that, afterwards it moved to some circassian slave soldiers.

I can talk to you all day about that time in history. I can talk about Selcuks, Harzemsahs, Zengids, all the beyliks at the time. I dont know what you are getting at.

In central asia from the 6th century Turk Khanate to the Oghuz Yabgu state in the 10th century there was numerous Turkish rulers and empires at the time. I know my history well pal.


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Iqbal Ali said:


> Turkey had many wars with Russia in the past.




Turks/Ottomans had 7 wars and like 21 major battles against russia


----------



## Mucahit

Turkey is involved in all this bullshit because of Erdoğan's empty Ottoman dreams...We should've never get involved in Arab tribal matters since this is how they live.

lt's also hilarious to see how Arabs who never really lived under any kind of democracy is telling us how bad Erdoğan is, yeah he is pretty bad but he's definitely better than what you will ever get.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shepherd7 said:


> Bunch of peasants rooted you in yemen but you act though against Turkey and Turkic world is 350 million
> 
> 
> 
> It is known that none of those Turks apart from 1 or 2 are erdoganist on this forum. Erdoganists are the ones who take care of millions of arab refugees while those oppose him hate arabs btw



By losing 88% of all of Yemen and losing 40.000 people as admitted to by their official spokesman? On the other hand we have lost less than 500 martyrs. Is that "losing" to you when interfering in another state (heavily mountainous and larger than Iraq, almost 30 million people, most heavily armed country in the world per capita outside of the US, incredibly complicated situation on the ground etc.)? I don't know what you will call whatever you have been doing in tiny and flat Northern Syria then or in particular Al-Bab.

No, there are between 140-160 million Turkic speakers. However we all know that an average Turk from Kyrgyzstan for instance has little affinity to the average Turk from Turkey other than language which is also different.

Anyway did you not claim to be an Turkish Arab, until exposed by me, recently? So your identity changed now or what?

As if I care what Turks think about Arabs or Martians. What has that to do with me?



Baybars Han said:


> I'm not atawolf or whoever that is, I only ever had this account and even after I was banned I didnt make 59523 accounts like you.
> 
> Secondly I dont really care what my DNA is or most people, as long as we feel we are Turks and we do that is all that matters. Nobody goes and does DNA tests.
> 
> I dont know what you are talking about eunuchs which I dont know what that means. Slave dynasties such as the mamluks? They were turkish slave soldiers that created a state and the state was called state of the Turks(bahri dynasty), however there was two stages to that, afterwards it moved to some circassian slave soldiers.
> 
> I can talk to you all day about that time in history. I can talk about Selcuks, Harzemsahs, Zengids, all the beyliks at the time. I dont know what you are getting at.
> 
> In central asia from the 6th century Turk Khanate to the Oghuz Yabgu state in the 10th century there was numerous Turkish rulers and empires at the time. I know my history well pal.



Sure, keep denying the historical facts. As if they change for that reason. Eunuch is what many Turkish slaves were when they served the Arabs for centuries. Real Turks from Central Asia mind you. Not Turkified ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Saif al-Arab said:


> Obviously they will side with tiny Qatar because tiny Qatar is bankrolling the MB and has several billion big investments in Turkey. However will they risk alienating most of the GCC (if not all of it) and much of the Arab world for the sake of 200.000 big Qatar? The question is no otherwise a bigmouth like Erdogan would have reacted long ago in a harsh fashion.
> 
> Obviously this exposes the MB agenda which is why it is good that KSA called Qatar out publicly and shamed them. We cannot tolerate a tiny state and regime trying to stir trouble up (actively) in Egypt, a country of immense importance for the stability of the Arab world, just due to political disagreements. Nor allow tiny Qatar to undermine the unity of the GCC in a time like that when regional unity is key.
> 
> Qatar has already lost. Sheikh Hamad removing his father in 1995 was the beginning of the mess. Him being removed in 2013 (due to the failed Gaddafi-Qatar plan of trying to stir trouble up in KSA which was exposed almost simultaneously to his "mysterious" removal) by his son, gives precedence for him being removed himself. Qatar is a very fragile regime. Outnumbered 1 to 10 in their very own country. They should be very, very careful as there is a limit to the tolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> No put a few irrelevant and ignorant Arab-obsessed foreigners are beating the drums here on a Pakistani defense forum, as you can see.



The Qatari king is under protection of Turkey, worse case scenario he can ask Turkey to protect him. The Turkish military base will make sure of his security

You can do some limited harm but not anything more lile ousting the king our military will guarantee that


----------



## Full Moon

Arminkh said:


> I know we have excess of fruit and gardening products. Also dairy products and concentrate industry is robust. However, when it comes to cattle and wheat, I think Iran imports as the amount of rain we get there doesn't support either.



Iran could leverage on this and sell Qatar its own products (for the short or medium range at least). It will be a good thing for Iran and the Iranian economy. Although the pics you see just show some first day panic. Qatar is very wealthy country that it could load its supermarkets tomorrow with groceries carried over by planes at the expense of the government not the people. In any event, Iran created this mess partially and here it is benefiting from it. Good job my true and sincere Persian brothers. I love you so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

Shepherd7 said:


> Turks/Ottomans had 7 wars and like 21 major battles against russia




No not only Ottomans- Crimean Khanate fought moscovy russia and went all the way to moscow 

The Golden horde fought russia for years

Kuman's/Kipchaks Khanate, the Nogai's and many many more. This is for a thousand years nearly not just the last 300-500 years.


----------



## Khanate

BATMAN said:


> This picture is in every thread, so I have seen this here a zillion time.
> It does not suggest Saudis are working for RAW.
> What matter is ground reality and practical steps.
> Just days before this picture, Pakistan's politician united, decided to extend political support to Houthi terrorists vs. GCC, while Indian PM made a follow-up tour of GCC, where he offered his logistics and military support to fight in Yemen, which was declined politely with this picture.
> That's the solid back ground of picture, which you deliberately ignore because you are using it to serve interests dear to your sect.




Tagging the highest civil award on a man known as the 'Butcher of Gujarat' shows bad judgement. Nothing personal. I can hold this opinion while being a Sunni. You should try to grow out of your slave morality. Refer to Nietzsche if you don't get the quip.



BATMAN said:


> Now coming back to the Qatar.
> As I says Qatar has appointed Indians on strategic jobs, very dubious, why should Muslim blood thirsty, Indians would guard Qatri interest?
> Qatar has links with Isis along with rest of the axis evil states. While west is not bothered about it.
> How Nawaz Sharif is steered to indebtedness Qatar Amir, is seen by all.
> Qatari air fly all over Pakistan, can provide opportunity to thousands of Indian employees to spy for India, indebted NS would have no choice but to issue visas to RAW, flying with Qatri wings.
> Pakistani passports will be in hands of Indians, where they can choose whom to victimize and target kill using their direct, indirect proxies.




Are you joking? Six Indian citizens did land at Badin without prior security clearances however they were travelling with the UAE Royal entourage, not Qatari Emir (Source).

Now I'm not opposed to KSA, UAE, Egypt and Bahrain breaking off diplomatic ties with Qatar. I think Pakistan should too. However for different reasons. For far too long, Qatar has allowed Al-Jazeera to be used a platform for rabid anti-Pakistan coverage by bitter Afghans and neo-liberal Indians. There is no balance in Al-Jazeera's coverage of Pakistan. If that is how Qatar is going treat fellow Sunni Muslims then Pakistan should return the favour in kind. No harm in it.



The SC said:


> The whole Western world is pro-Usrael, a US think tank is not even comparable in proportion or influence, besides that a think tank does not provide weapons or political support, take any professional firm and think of it as a think tank for project, If an engineering firm for example has many projects in Usrael, do you have to avoid hiring its expertise for you own projects?




Its not me that you need to convince, it is the Arab/Muslim on the street.

As for me, I'll just present a few facts for the people in this thread and move along since I don't have a dog in this fight:

The engagement between UAE Ambassador, Yousef Al Otaiba, and FDD verges on lobbying. You only have to read the leaked emails (Read).
Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) is one of the well connected think tanks in DC. You only have to look at their donor list (Source) which includes several billionaires, i.e., Roland Arnall of the Simon Wiesenthal Center, Edgar Bronfman Sr. from the World Jewish Congress, Charles Bronfman and Michael Steinhardt of the Birthright Israel and, of course, the vulture capitalist Paul Singer (Source 1 / Source 2).
The CEO of FDD, Mark Dubowitz, has appeared in front of the Congress, is a regular on Fox news and has an obsession with Iran (Source). Among his publications from 2017 are these gems:

Standing With Israel on the Golan Heights
*Qatar faces threat of punitive legislation as US officials decry Brotherhood ties*
Qatar and the Muslim Brotherhood’s Global Affiliates: New U.S. Administration Considers New Policies (Event)
Oddly enough, a few other gems being promoted through FDD's Long War Journal project are related to Qatar as well:










Why all the focus on Qatar, a tiny country with the population of 313,000? The answer is Qatar is trying to punch above its weight and that is not acceptable to other GCC states and their allies.

To make matters more interesting is that fact that The Intercept is owned by Pierre Omidyar, an American-Iranian. The people behind "GlobalLeaks" certainly have a sense of humor.




Saif al-Arab said:


> KSA has been the main Muslim donor and investor in the Muslim world in the past 50 years. No need to take such hypocritical drivel seriously. A lot of butthurt people which only shows a good picture as usually power and influence is accompanied by such tendencies. We can see that with any country that is relevant in this world. Irrelevant countries are ignored though.




Does this argument apply on the current GCC rift? Personally, I go with, "The meek shall inherit the earth."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

Shepherd7 said:


> The Qatari king is under protection of Turkey, worse case scenario he can ask Turkey to protect him. The Turkish military base will make sure of his security
> 
> You can do some limited harm but not anything more lile ousting the king our military will guarantee that



Wth you talking about coming here talking. Who the hell is the qatari king under protection of us, your just an arap erdo follower. If erdogan continues this path hes going to be lynched in the streets or hanged as a traitor.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shepherd7 said:


> The Qatari king is under protection of Turkey, worse case scenario he can ask Turkey to protect him. The Turkish military base will make sure of his security
> 
> You can do some limited harm but not anything more lile ousting the king our military will guarantee that



First of all, fake Turkish Arab, there is no king in tiny Qatar. Secondly you are not protecting anything. The former Sheikh Hamad was toppled because he was exposed as barking too much against KSA. His son might very well be next.

Sure, let's see what your Georgian Erdogan will do when we invade Qatar like we restored order in Bahrain despite Iranian barking.

Where is your support from big mouth hypocrite Erdogan? Nowhere to be seen for a reason. You are irrelevant in this equation and internal matter. Worry about the Kurds and arresting anti-Erdogan Turks or building new prisons since it seems that half of your journalists and public workers have been jailed for being buddies with Erdogan's old cult friend, Gulen, or whatever he is called. Qatar should be the least of your worries and what we will do with that tiny 200.000 big nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

Saif al-Arab said:


> Sure, keep denying the historical facts. As if they change for that reason. Eunuch is what many Turkish slaves were when they served the Arabs for centuries. Real Turks from Central Asia mind you. Not Turkified ones.



lol denying the facts?? I just posted the facts. Your so stupid to know that we are talking about 12th century when a bloody frenchman or christian can be a slave or mercanery to anyone or any person. You think there wasnt arab slaves then? Seriously im not going to waste time with stupid people who have no history knowledge other than searching on wikipedia and copy pasting all day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Baybars Han said:


> Wth you talking about coming here talking. Who the hell is the qatari king under protection of us, your just an arap erdo follower. If erdogan continues this path hes going to be lynched in the streets or hanged as a traitor.


ha ha your lords cia ,nato and eu couldnt it . your iq equal 5 years old gorilla


----------



## Baybars Han

If erdo says jump down from a mountain I honestly believe some of these brainless villagers will.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Baybars Han said:


> lol denying the facts?? I just posted the facts. Your so stupid to know that we are talking about 12th century when a bloody frenchman or christian can be a slave or mercanery to anyone or any person. You think there wasnt arab slaves then? Seriously im not going to waste time with stupid people who have no history knowledge other than searching on wikipedia and copy pasting all day.



Real Turks from Central Asia, especially those in the Arab world and Middle East, were often used as slaves and eunuchs for centuries. This is widely known. I don't know of such a thing occurring. The French in North Africa (Algeria, Tunisia and Morocco) tried and the Italians in Libya but both times they faced resistance from the start to the end. Never heard about them succeeding with any slaves unlike in their other colonies in Africa and elsewhere in the world.

Use Google translate to translate those famous words of Omar al-Mukhtar (ra):

نحن قوم لا نستسلم ، ننتصر أو نموت.






You are free to find me any examples of Arab slaves in history. However I do know that Arabs managed to enslave people from all corners of the world from Iceland in the North, Sub-Saharan Africa, Caucasus, Central Asia, Southern Europe to the Middle East. In particular real Turks from Central Asia were a favorite due to their obedient nature and them only being able to fight and lacking in scholarship, administration, nation building etc. That's the historical reality, I am afraid. Even today ISIS's preferred cannon fodder (foreign) are small Central Asian Turks.


----------



## Baybars Han

tesla said:


> ha ha your lords cia ,nato and eu couldnt it . your iq equal 5 years old gorilla




hahah my lords??













Im done here. Too many low iq retards here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Baybars Han said:


> If erdo says jump down from a mountain I honestly believe some of these brainless villagers will.


lol im changing my idea your logic equal 3 years old monkey . now smell other monkeys *** may be you can find your lord

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

Saif al-Arab said:


> Real Turks from Central Asia, especially those in the Arab world and Middle East, were often used as slaves and eunuchs for centuries. This is widely known. I don't know of such a thing occurring. The French in North Africa (Algeria, Tunisia and Morocco) tried and the Italians in Libya but both times they faced resistance from the start to the end. Never heard about them succeeding with any slaves unlike in their other colonies in Africa and elsewhere in the world.



Look you retard, what times are you talking about. You actually are so stupid you went to 20th century from the times when you said central asia and then went on to something else. When Turks came to any region in there history they conquered it from nothing and managed to stay there most of the time. Central asia, to middle east and anatolia.

When selcuks and other Turks came they pissed on every arab city country what are you talking about. Are you actually serious about this. We came from nowhere and then just pissed on arabs, persians and the greeks at the same time and at the same time it was Baybars a Turk who stopped the Mongols at Ain Jalut. I dont like to say this but its a fact.

You are so stupid I cant be bothered to argue with you.


----------



## royalharris

Rasengan said:


> The ground reality is simple, you are a stooge to the zionists, a cancer that has plagued the Muslim world for far too long. The present day Arab's don't have a shred of dignity, because if you did then you wouldn't have invested 350 billion dollars in the American economy. Do you love taking abuse by Donald Trump? Why couldn't you have invested the money to make the arm industry in the Muslim world much stronger. The ummah concept doesn't work, but one day your country will be brought to justice for all the mayhem it has caused in the world.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm a Sunni, not a Shia, so don't even think about calling me an Iranian supporter.


I don't like USA,but what you said is ridiculous
Ksa can buy whatever they want by their own money to achieve ksa's interest
For Muslim military industry,you can compete with other country to get customers,you can not force other Muslim countries become your customers because they are Muslim
stand up on your own knees, not by others charities


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Saif al-Arab said:


> First of all, fake Turkish Arab, there is no king in tiny Qatar. Secondly you are not protecting anything. The former Sheikh Hamad was toppled because he was exposed as barking too much against KSA. His son might very well be next.
> 
> Sure, let's see what your Georgian Erdogan will do when we invade Qatar like we restored order in Bahrain despite Iranian barking.
> 
> Where is your support from big mouth hypocrite Erdogan? Nowhere to be seen for a reason. You are irrelevant in this equation and internal matter. Worry about the Kurds and arresting anti-Erdogan Turks or building new prisons since it seems that half of your journalists and public workers have been jailed for being buddies with Erdogan's old cult friend, Gulen, or whatever he is called. Qatar should be the least of your worries and what we will do with that tiny 200.000 big nation.




 you speak too much however what i said is very simple, the turkish army base is there for a reason when push comes to shove none of you can dare to thouch it. Similiar situation happenend in Iraq, iraqi's jumped , barked and threatend turkey to remove it troops but nothing happenend, i would like to see your ksa/gcc blabla forces try something funny though

Anyway we'll see


----------



## The SC

Shepherd7 said:


> The Qatari king is under protection of Turkey, worse case scenario he can ask Turkey to protect him. The Turkish military base will make sure of his security
> 
> You can do some limited harm but not anything more lile ousting the king our military will guarantee that


There are no Turkish bases in Qatar yet, there are around 300 Turkish military personnel posted there.. The US is contemplating moving their Base to Jordan, you can take their place afterwards if you want to, but say good by to the $10s of billions in projects with the rest of the GCC.. Qatar can provide Turkey with Cheap Gas but that is all they can offer..Turkish government is much smarter than that, It won't venture in losing all the Arab world support, brotherhood and friendship for the tiniest Arab country..KSA alone has proven reserves of GAS as big as the Russian and Iranian ones, so it can also provide Turkey with Gas, in other words Turkey has 0 benefits from alienating the Arab world and protecting Qatar, which anyhow will either change its ruler or find another solution to stay close to its Arab brothers..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

Baybars Han said:


> hahah my lords??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im done here. Too many low iq retards here.


 before 10 years pictures our nut policy makers full filled nato and eu puppets inside state like you finally erdogan kicked out cia nato in that times turkey was not independent state even 1 bullet couldnt produce 





your situation now go and cry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

The SC said:


> There are no Turkish bases in Qatar yet, there are around 300 Turkish military personnel posted there.. The US is contemplating moving their Base to Jordan, you can take their place afterwards if you want to, but say good by to the $10s of billions in projects with the rest of the GCC.. Qatar can provide Turkey with Cheap Gas but that iall they can offer..Turkish government is much smarter than that, It won;t venture in losing all the Arab world support, brotherhood and friendship for the tiniest Arab country..KSA alone has proven reserves of GAS as big as the Russian and Iranian ones, so it can also provide Turkey with Gas, in other words Turkey has 0 benefits from alienating the Arab world and protecting Qatar, which anyhow will either change its ruler or finds another solution to stay close to its Arab brothers..



There are now 300 troops it can be increased in into tens of thousands in 24h if necessary


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> There are no Turkish bases in Qatar yet, there are around 300 Turkish military personnel posted there.. The US is contemplating moving their Base to Jordan, you can take their place afterwards if you want to, but say good by to the $10s of billions in projects with the rest of the GCC.. Qatar can provide Turkey with Cheap Gas but that iall they can offer..Turkish government is much smarter than that, It won;t venture in losing all the Arab world support, brotherhood and friendship for the tiniest Arab country..KSA alone has proven reserves of GAS as big as the Russian and Iranian ones, so it can also provide Turkey with Gas, in other words Turkey has 0 benefits from alienating the Arab world and protecting Qatar, which anyhow will either change its ruler or finds another solution to stay close to its Arab brothers..



Let them try to "safe" tiny Qatar (so far from nothing) in their dreams. That's the closest thing they will come to "saving" it, I am afraid.



Shepherd7 said:


> you speak too much however what i said is very simple, the turkish army base is there for a reason when push comes to shove none of you can dare to thouch it. Similiar situation happenend in Iraq, iraqi's jumped , barked and threatend turkey to remove it troops but nothing happenend, i would like to see your ksa/gcc blabla forces try something funny though
> 
> Anyway we'll see



So you are admitting to being a non-Turkish Arab as I exposed you not to be earlier? Thanks for confirming that. 



Even war-torn Iraq will deal with that. Just wait and see. Not only that, that supposed small base is located in KRG. Nothing to do with Iraq. Try building a similar base in Iraq proper and see what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Shepherd7 said:


> you speak too much however what i said is very simple, the turkish army base is there for a reason when push comes to shove none of you can dare to thouch it. Similiar situation happenend in Iraq, iraqi's jumped , barked and threatend turkey to remove it troops but nothing happenend, i would like to see your ksa/gcc blabla forces try something funny though
> 
> Anyway we'll see


Don't be too aggressive buddy, you are not Turkey yourself.. let governments deal between them.. Your military only tested two of the most weakened Arab states, Iraq and Syria, and they did not fare that good, which was a big surprise to me at least, and just last Friday a Turkish helicopter was downed by the Kurds in Iraq or Syria, with (sadly) 15 Turkish soldiers dead..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

tesla said:


> lol im changing my idea your logic equal 3 years old monkey . now smell other monkeys *** may be you can find your lord



Ignore that fetocu gavat let him bark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are free to find me any examples of Arab slaves in history. However I do know that Arabs managed to enslave people from all corners of the world from Iceland in the North, Sub-Saharan Africa, Caucasus, Central Asia, Southern Europe to the Middle East. In particular real Turks from Central Asia were a favorite due to their obedient nature and them only being able to fight and lacking in scholarship, *administration*, *nation building etc*. That's the historical reality,



 You can say everything about Turks lol but there is one thing you cant say and every one who knows an ounce of history will laugh at you. You cant go and say they lack in nation building especially. Im done here.



Shepherd7 said:


> Ignore that fetocu gavat let him bark



Fetonun anasini sikiyim, senin de sulaleni sikiyim. Sizin gibi soysuz kopeklerin topunu sikiyim.

Im done with this erdo dogs and this arab retard lol this forum has become a joke. This copy paste queen probably has like 80 accounts, but I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Baybars Han said:


> Look you retard, what times are you talking about. You actually are so stupid you went to 20th century from the times when you said central asia and then went on to something else. When Turks came to any region in there history they conquered it from nothing and managed to stay there most of the time. Central asia, to middle east and anatolia.
> 
> You are so stupid I cant be bothered to argue with you.



Your talking to an idiot who thinks he Arabs ruled Turks in Anatolia, when Turks weren't even present there haha.
But we can talk about 1000 years of Turkic rule of Arabs, late Abbasids, Mamluks, Seljuks, Safavids, Timurids, Ottomans etc. Historic revisionism at it best.

Also his obsession with genetics almost equals to racist undertones.


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

The SC said:


> Don't be too aggressive buddy, you are not Turkey yourself.. let governments deal between them.. Your military only tested two of the most weakened Arab states, Iraq and Syria, and they did not fare that good, which was a big surprise to me at least, and just last Friday a Turkish helicopter was downed by the Kurds in Iraq or Syria, with (sadly) 15 Turkish soldiers dead..



How did it not fare that good?? As far as i know there are still military bases inside of iraq while iraqi gov oppose it lol

In syria we entered some places and stopped those cantons connected that's however a first step more operations will follow

So far we made good achievements

Also the helicopter was not shot down it hit electricity lines


----------



## Baybars Han

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Your talking to an idiot who thinks he Arabs ruled Turks in Anatolia, when Turks weren't even present there haha.
> But we can talk about 1000 years of Turkic rule of Arabs, late Abbasids, Mamluks, Seljuks, Safavids, Timirids, Ottomans etc. Historic revisionism at it best.




Abbasilerin Turklerle pek alasi yoktu ama diger dediklerinin hepsi Turk imparatorluklari. 

I dont want to argue with people who have 0 history knowledge such as the copy paste queen.


----------



## tesla

Shepherd7 said:


> Ignore that fetocu gavat let him bark





Baybars Han said:


> You can say everything about Turks lol but there is one thing you cant say and every one who knows an ounce of history will laugh at you. You cant go and say they lack in nation building especially. Im done here.
> 
> 
> 
> Fetonun anasini sikiyim, senin de sulaleni sikiyim. Sizin gibi soysuz kopeklerin topunu sikiyim.


sen hiçbirini sikemezsin fetöcü gavat 
dont compare with rhino dick against your cock dick

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Baybars Han (Atawolf)

You keep trying to steal the few highlights that Central Asian Turks (real Turks) have but you fail to mention that your likes have no connection to those achievements as modern-day DNA has demonstrated repeatedly. That's as if a recently Arabized (3-4 generations ago or even 25 generations ago = approximately 800 years) Moroccan Berber was claiming the history of Arabs - the actual ones.

You are a similar type of person. Worshipping his conquerors and denying actual history. Quite sad, really.

You can cry all you want. DNA does not lie neither does history. 400 year rule in half of Anatolia, 500 year old presence in Central Asia, centuries upon centuries of Turkic (real ones) eunuchs and slave dynasties etc.

Even the majority of your Ottoman personalities were of a non-Turkic origin but mostly recent Albanian, Serbian, Bulgarian, Greek, Kurdish, Arab, Armenian etc. converts. Even your Ottoman family were like 1% Turk in terms of ancestry.

Even this guy was an Albanian which you falsely claim as a Turk:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayreddin_Barbarossa

Countless of such examples.

Even your Erdogan is a Georgian and his wife an Turkish Arab.


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Baybars Han said:


> Abbasilerin Turklerle pek alasi yoktu ama diger dediklerinin hepsi Turk imparatorluklari.
> 
> I dont want to argue with people who have 0 history knowledge such as the copy paste queen.



Bende senin ananı avradını bacını sülalende ne kadar domuz soyu piç varsa gelmişinin geçmişinin alayının amınan koyayım o.ç

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Baybars Han (Atawolf)
> 
> You keep trying to steal the few highlights that Central Asian Turks (real Turks) have but you fail to mention that your likes have no connection to those achievements as modern-day DNA has demonstrated repeatedly. That's as if a recently Arabized (3-4 generations ago or even 25 generations ago = approximately 800 years) Moroccan Berber was claiming the history of Arabs - the actual ones.
> 
> You are a similar type of person. Worshipping his conquerors and denying actual history. Quite sad, really.



Yes I worship my conquerors because I love my history and my ancestors. I could care less about DNA or whatever. Today those morrocon berbers know they are berbers or the ones in north africa but even if my dna is something else I dont know anything other than im a proud Turk. 

As Ataturk said. Happy is the one who says Im a Turk.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Shepherd7 said:


> you speak too much however what i said is very simple, the turkish army base is there for a reason when push comes to shove none of you can dare to thouch it. Similiar situation happenend in Iraq, iraqi's jumped , barked and threatend turkey to remove it troops but nothing happenend, i would like to see your ksa/gcc blabla forces try something funny though
> 
> Anyway we'll see



I disagree..

What you call Iraqis jumping, barking and threatening was actually a game of politics which was successful by the Iraqi side, the objective was to prevent (major) Turkish or any unauthorized intervention in the Mosul region until the ISF made its way to Nineveh. This was achieved by raising tensions politically forcing larger powers (US, UN etc.) to intervene which they both did in certain ways.

As for Qatar, it is very far away from Turkey therefor you can barely do anything if Saudi would intervene there, only the US would have a chance given the geographical situation.

But I get that you want to tell everyone how powerful you are, just as many others here are doing, feel free.


----------



## Baybars Han

Shepherd7 said:


> Bende senin ananı avradını bacını sülalende ne kadar domuz soyu piç varsa gelmişinin geçmişinin alayının amınan koyayım o.ç



Lan varya, seninle kufur yaristirmayacam seni bi gorsem seni oyle bir oruspu gibi evire cevire senin gotune sis sokup anirta anirta senin amina kordum. Ozelden soyle nerdesin geliyim ecdadini bi sikiyim.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Baybars Han said:


> Yes I worship my conquerors because I love my history and my ancestors. I could care less about DNA or whatever. Today those morrocon berbers know they are berbers or the ones in north africa but even if my dna is something else I dont know anything other than im a proud Turk.
> 
> As Ataturk said. Happy is the one who says Im a Turk.



Well, good luck worshipping your conquerors and those who enslaved you and erased your original culture. Sounds similar to all the Turks (real ones) in the Arab world who have become assimilated in the past 1200 years and who even after frequent slavery adopted their slave owners culture.

Anyway keep trying to steal history that has nothing to do with you, the few parts of it that can actually be highlighted, if that makes you happy.

I think that I will claim the history of Vikings next because that would be as accurate as what you are claiming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Shepherd7 said:


> How did it not fare that good?? As far as i know there are still military bases inside of iraq while iraqi gov oppose it lol
> 
> In syria we entered some places and stopped those cantons connected that's however a first step more operations will follow
> 
> So far we made good achievements
> 
> Also the helicopter was not shot down it hit electricity lines


The Kurds claimed otherwise for the faith of the helicopter, but I give you the benefit of the doubt.. What is surprising is that Turkey did not commit much troops to either Syria or Iraq, That is why I think Turkey does not want to engage in those quagmires, it will be satisfied with securing its borders.. So how can one imagine Turkey committing 10s of thousands of troops to defend Qatar?


----------



## Glass

well the kurds also claim to kill hundres of thousands turkish soldiers every day that is how they are. If our interests in qatar are threatend we will intervene that is natural.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

lllxi1998 said:


> well the kurds also claim to kill hundres of thousands turkish soldiers every day that is how they are. If our interests in qatar are threatend we will intervene that is natural.



Yes, sure you will. Is that why the normally otherwise hot-headed Georgian (Erdogan) has remained silent? What is he actually going to do? Wage war against the entire GCC, much of the Arab world etc. for the sake of tiny 200.000 big Qatar when he is not even able to defeat Kurds in Northern Syria and the Al-Assad regime in Syria? Is that some kind of joke or what? You want more enemies? Is that it? The last time Turks pissed Arabians off most of your soldiers returned headless never to be seen again. Just saying. Please be our guests by declaring a war against us after meddling in our internal affairs.

Good luck trying to ever gain any advantage in the Arabian Peninsula let alone small Qatar which is cornered by KSA on all fronts and which KSA could, in theory, invade within 24 hours. Only stumbling block would be the US.


----------



## The SC

lllxi1998 said:


> well the kurds also claim to kill hundres of thousands turkish soldiers every day that is how they are. If our interests in qatar are threatend we will intervene that is natural.


That is only if you want Usraelis to watch a war movie while eating popcorn, As I have explained in a previous post , Turkey has more interests with the Arab world than with Qatar alone, that is why Turkey will not intervene in any other way than diplomatically..


----------



## xenon54 out

The SC said:


> The Kurds claimed otherwise for the faith of the helicopter, but I give you the benefit of the doubt..


Theres no doubt, pkk can claim as much as they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mucahit

Saif al-Arab said:


> Well, good luck worshipping your conquerors and those who enslaved you and erased your original culture. Sounds similar to all the Turks (real ones) in the Arab world who have become assimilated in the past 1200 years and who even after frequent slavery adopted their slave owners culture.
> 
> Anyway keep trying to steal history that has nothing to do with you, the few parts of it that can actually be highlighted, if that makes you happy.
> 
> I think that I will claim the history of Vikings next because that would be as accurate as what you are claiming.



Oh, boy in which parallel dimension do you live in?

Arabs are tribal apes who were ruled by Turks for centuries and after that by the Europeans and now most of your countries are in chaos.

and here you are claiming to enslave Turks





You or your culture wouldn't even matter today if it wasn't for İslam so stop with this inferiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tesla

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, sure you will. Is that why the normally otherwise hot-headed Georgian (Erdogan) has remained silent? What is he actually going to do? Wage war against the entire GCC, much of the Arab world etc. for the sake of tiny 200.000 big Qatar when he is not even able to defeat Kurds in Northern Syria and the Al-Assad regime in Syria? Is that some kind of joke or what? You want more enemies? Is that it? The last time Turks pissed Arabians off most of your soldiers returned headless never to be seen again. Just saying. Please be our guests.


your threats is empity we have a lot seen such threats our dear allies such as terror, assasinations against erdogan ,coups,economic crisis what will be saud against turkey the others couldnt it


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mucahit said:


> Oh, boy in which parallel dimension do you live in?
> 
> Arabs are tribal apes who were ruled by Turks for centuries and after that by the Europeans and now most of your countries are in chaos.
> 
> and here you are claiming to enslave Turks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You or your culture wouldn't even matter today if it wasn't for İslam so stop with inferiority complex.



None.

Arabs ruled Turks in Antolia (half of it) and Central Asia (real ones) for longer. Europeans were present no longer than a few decades with the exception of Algeria. The same Europeans that ruled Central Asia (Russia) for almost 200 years where the actual real Turks are located. 

Read about Turkic slave soldiers and eunuchs in the Arab world.

The Arab world is the cradle of civilization and was that for millennia long before Islam emerged. After Islam emerged Arab culture and influence became unparalleled in the region. Too bad.

BTW, you are a fake Turk as DNA has confirmed repeatedly. You have adopted the identity and language of your conquerors. At least nobody is going to say that about Arabs.


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

The SC said:


> The Kurds claimed otherwise for the faith of the helicopter, but I give you the benefit of the doubt.. What is surprising is that Turkey did not commit much troops to either Syria or Iraq, That is why I think Turkey does not want to engage in those quagmires, it will be satisfied with securing its borders.. So how can one imagine Turkey committing 10s of thousands of troops to defend Qatar?



Well if you going to take kurds word seriously they claim a lot and i mean a lot but never backup with proof

Also achieving objective with minimum amount of boots on the ground is rather something positive



Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, sure you will. Is that why the normally otherwise hot-headed Georgian (Erdogan) has remained silent? What is he actually going to do? Wage war against the entire GCC, much of the Arab world etc. for the sake of tiny 200.000 big Qatar when he is not even able to defeat Kurds in Northern Syria and the Al-Assad regime in Syria? Is that some kind of joke or what? You want more enemies? Is that it? The last time Turks pissed Arabians off most of your soldiers returned headless never to be seen again. Just saying. Please be our guests by declaring a war against us after meddling in our internal affairs.
> 
> Good luck trying to ever gain any advantage in the Arabian Peninsula let alone small Qatar which is cornered by KSA on all fronts and which KSA could, in theory, invade within 24 hours. Only stumbling block would be the US.




You are asking the wrong questions, the real question is what are you ksa or gcc going to do if Turkey vows to defend? Attack turkish base?

So Turkey will defend it self what will you do?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

tesla said:


> your threats is empity we have a lot seen such threats our dear allies such as terror, assasinations against erdogan ,coups,economic crisis what will be saud against turkey the others couldnt it



Time will prove me right once again. Nobody takes your barking seriously. Your likes are the one that started it and rest assured we don't take your non-existing threats seriously as there is nothing that you can do even if you wanted to.



TheCamelGuy said:


> I disagree..
> 
> What you call Iraqis jumping, barking and threatening was actually a game of politics which was successful by the Iraqi side, the objective was to prevent (major) Turkish or any unauthorized intervention in the Mosul region until the ISF made its way to Nineveh. This was achieved by raising tensions politically forcing larger powers (US, UN etc.) to intervene which they both did in certain ways.
> 
> As for Qatar, it is very far away from Turkey therefor you can barely do anything if Saudi would intervene there, only the US would have a chance given the geographical situation.
> 
> But I get that you want to tell everyone how powerful you are, just as many others here are doing, feel free.



Their barking is as realistic as us claiming that we would invade Armenia next to Turkey if Armenia was best buddies with Turkey. What a bunch of deluded individuals who are not even able to deal with Syria and Iraq (war-torn countries) yet they want to wage a war against the entire GCC and half of the Arab world while they are outnumbered on every front and don't stand a chance in case of such a war.


----------



## Mucahit

Saif al-Arab said:


> None.
> 
> Arabs ruled Turks in Antolia (half of it) and Central Asia (real ones) for longer. Europeans were present no longer than a few decades with the exception of Algeria. The same Europeans that ruled Central Asia (Russia) for almost 200 years where the actual real Turks are located.
> 
> Read about Turkic slave soldiers and eunuchs in the Arab world.
> 
> The Arab world is the cradle of civilization and was that for millennia long before Islam emerged. After Islam emerged Arab culture and influence became unparalleled in the region. Too bad.
> 
> BTW, you are a fake Turk as DNA has confirmed repeatedly. You have adopted the identity and language of your conquerors. At least nobody is going to say that about Arabs.








When did Arabs ruled Turks especially in Anatolia? Can you give me a time period of when that exactly happened?

And what the hell is a Real Turk? ls there Real Arabs as well? 

Thank you for confirming my fake Turk DNA btw.

When you say fake it reminds of this guy


----------



## tesla

now


Saif al-Arab said:


> Time will prove me right once again. Nobody takes your barking seriously. Your likes are the one that started it and rest assured we don't take your non-existing threats seriously as there is nothing that you can do even if you wanted to.


time showed to 100times al saud but al saud very love fu.. by others the last one was donald 350 billion dollars by the way this is your choice but you can not occupy qatar .


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Saif al-Arab said:


> Time will prove me right once again. Nobody takes your barking seriously. Your likes are the one that started it and rest assured we don't take your non-existing threats seriously as there is nothing that you can do even if you wanted to.




You bark alot, you must be a fake arab, real Arabs are polite and good mannered people


----------



## Oublious

Saif al-Arab said:


> None.
> 
> Arabs ruled Turks in Antolia (half of it) and Central Asia (real ones) for longer. Europeans were present no longer than a few decades with the exception of Algeria. The same Europeans that ruled Central Asia (Russia) for almost 200 years where the actual real Turks are located.
> 
> Read about Turkic slave soldiers and eunuchs in the Arab world.
> 
> The Arab world is the cradle of civilization and was that for millennia long before Islam emerged. After Islam emerged Arab culture and influence became unparalleled in the region. Too bad.
> 
> BTW, you are a fake Turk as DNA has confirmed repeatedly. You have adopted the identity and language of your conquerors. At least nobody is going to say that about Arabs.




Don't come with thing before Islaam, i do not have to quote Qoraan. Pagans who are wild not much to be proud of. If Islaam did'nt shine up on you animals you would stay and killing each others, still you are doing that.


Only thing you can bring up is history, we are finished with your bed time stories.


----------



## Dai Toruko

Saif al-Arab said:


> None.
> 
> Arabs ruled Turks in Antolia (half of it) and Central Asia (real ones) for longer. Europeans were present no longer than a few decades with the exception of Algeria. The same Europeans that ruled Central Asia (Russia) for almost 200 years where the actual real Turks are located.
> 
> Read about Turkic slave soldiers and eunuchs in the Arab world.
> 
> The Arab world is the cradle of civilization and was that for millennia long before Islam emerged. After Islam emerged Arab culture and influence became unparalleled in the region. Too bad.
> 
> BTW, you are a fake Turk as DNA has confirmed repeatedly. You have adopted the identity and language of your conquerors. At least nobody is going to say that about Arabs.


 i have never seen a stupid racist clown like you. You live in the past with a lot of facist bullshit ideas. Your history backround remind me on a puperty kid. Everybody knows what happens with right-wing Saddam. Dont make the same mistake...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Saif al-Arab said:


> Arabs ruled Turks in Antolia (half of it) and Central Asia (real ones) for longer.



Has an Arab army ever defeated a Turkic army? The Turks, and I say this as an Iranian, are vastly superior in military fighting than Arabs. It is not even close.


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Saif al-Arab said:


> Time will prove me right once again. Nobody takes your barking seriously. Your likes are the one that started it and rest assured we don't take your non-existing threats seriously as there is nothing that you can do even if you wanted to.
> 
> 
> 
> Their barking is as realistic as us claiming that we would invade Armenia next to Turkey if Armenia was best buddies with Turkey. What a bunch of deluded individuals who are not even able to deal with Syria and Iraq (war-torn countries) yet they want to wage a war against the entire GCC and half of the Arab world while they are outnumbered on every front and don't stand a chance in case of such a war.




Where did i said anything about invasion lol however there is a base and thousands of soldiers can be stationed there that is reality turkey has the capabilities to do that, what are you going to do if that happens?

Attack the turkish base?? lol why don't you answer


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mucahit said:


> When did Arabs ruled Turks especially in Anatolia? Can you give me a time period of when that exactly happened?
> 
> And what the hell is a Real Turk? ls there Real Arabs as well?
> 
> Thank you for confirming my fake Turk DNA btw.
> 
> When you say fake it reminds of this guy



Can you please educate me about the people that ruled most of Eastern and Southeastern Anatolia for almost 500 years before the emergence of the Seljuks and the dwindling power of the Abbasid Caliphate?





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab–Byzantine_wars

Are you going to tell me that you have no relationship to those people that lived in what is today Turkey back then?

How come Turkish Arabs, that live in those parts of Turkey to this very day, predate the few and limited Turkic migrations to Anatolia?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabs_in_Turkey

Or are you going to claim that there was no Turkic presence in Central Asia when Arabs had an similarly long presence there?

Or will you deny the fact that Turks (real ones) in the Arab world pre-Ottoman, were mostly used as mercnserias and often as actual slave soldiers and eunuchs?

Or are you going to deny modern-day DNA that has proved 100 times and does it time and time again, that only a tiny percentage of actual modern-day Turks, have any genetic affinity to Central Asian Turks?

So when all this has been estabslihred how can you claim something (Central Asian Turkic history - the few parts that are relevant as not much is) that you have no relationship with? How is that different from me claiming Viking heritage for instance?

The only exception is that I don't claim the heritage and ancestry of my former conquerors and slave owners.

As I already wrote, most of the Ottoman bureaucracy and ruling class, were actually non-Turkic people of mostly Balkan, Slavic, Caucasian, Arab, Armenian, Kurdish etc. origin. Starting with your actual rulers who were intermarrying with non-Turks for 600 years.

Even within the Ottoman Empire, the term "Turk" was sometimes used to denote the Yörük backwoodsmen, bumpkins, or illiterate peasants in Anatolia. "Etrak-i bi-idrak", an Ottoman play on words, meant "the ignorant Turk".[27]

Özay Mehmet wrote in his book _Islamic Identity and Development: Studies of the Islamic Periphery_:[28]

“ The ordinary Turks [Turkmen, or Yörüks] did not have a sense of belonging to a ruling ethnic group. In particular, they had a confused sense of self-image. Who were they: Turks, Muslims or Ottomans? Their literature was sometimes Persian, sometimes Arabic, but always courtly and elitist. There was always a huge social and cultural distance between the Imperial centre and the Anatolian periphery. As Bernard Lewis expressed it: "In the Imperial society of the Ottomans the ethnic term Turk was little used, and then chiefly in a rather derogatory sense, to designate the Turcoman nomads or, later, the ignorant and uncouth Turkish-speaking peasants of the Anatolian villages." (Lewis 1968: 1)
In the words of a British observer of the Ottoman values and institutions at the start of the twentieth century: "The surest way to insult an Ottoman gentleman is to call him a 'Turk'. His face will straightway wear the expression a Londoner's assumes, when he hears himself frankly styled a Cockney. He is no Turk, no savage, he will assure you, but an Ottoman subject of the Sultan, by no means to be confounded with certain barbarians styled Turcomans, and from whom indeed, on the male side, he may possibly be descended." (Davey 1907: 209)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Turkism

Fake too.

Anyway try to take a DNA test yourself and you will find out about who has the real inferiority complex here.



Surenas said:


> Has an Arab army ever defeated a Turkic army? The Turks, and I say this as an Iranian, are vastly superior in military fighting than Arabs. It is not even close.



Yet the Arabs created vastly greater and bigger empires and conquered much more land. Arabs are unrivaled in terms of that in the region and only by a few Westerners and the very short-lived Mongol Empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blondeturkish

who let these akp morons out of their caves,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Saif al-Arab said:


> Arabs ruled Turks in Antolia (half of it) and Central Asia (real ones) for longer. Europeans were present no longer than a few decades with the exception of Algeria. The same Europeans that ruled Central Asia (Russia) for almost 200 years where the actual real Turks are located.


What do they teach you in school, what butt hurt do you have against the Turks?

Turks were not present in Anatolia during the Arab-Byzantine-Persian conflict, and you did not rule Central Asia, they were military expeditions, majority of Turks were in and around East of the Aral sea, the tribes in that region were not pacified, as later they themselves conquered Persia and Arabia.

You just recently got your independence from the Turks after a 1000 years of various Turkic rule, shouldn't you be ashamed to sprout your genetic and cultural superiority b.s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

blondeturkish said:


> who let these akp morons out of their caves,


we hunt zombies like you. thats why


----------



## Surenas

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yet the Arabs created vastly greater and bigger empires and conquered much more land.



It is not a matter of territorial size. Nobody argues that the early Arabic dynasties managed to quickly overrun large areas, mainly due to a 7-century old rivalry and military conflict between the Byzantine and Sassanid Empires, which wear both these empires out. 

But as far as I remember, no Arab army ever defeated a Turkic army.

Moreover, the Abbasid Empire wasn't truly Arab.


----------



## Dai Toruko

blondeturkish said:


> who let these akp morons out of their caves,


 Shut up traitor!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Fenasi Kerim said:


> What do they teach you in school, what butt hurt do you have against the Turks?
> 
> Turks were not present in Anatolia during the Arab-Byzantine-Persian conflict, and you did not rule Central Asia, they were military expeditions, majority of Turks were in and around East of the Aral sea, the tribes in that region were not pacified, as later they themselves conquered Persia and Arabia.
> 
> You just recently got your independence from the Turks after a 1000 years of various Turkic rule, shouldn't you be ashamed to sprout your genetic and cultural superiority b.s.



Why are you crying because I am showing people the historical realizes that every educated person knows very well about? You can try to forge your fake identity all you want to. DNA has already disproven that fake theory. Modern-day Turks are a mixture of millions of Arabs, Armenians, Kurds, Greeks, Caucasians, people from the Balkans etc.

No single Turks conquered anything in the Arab world with the exception of Ottomans whose entire bureaucracy were non-Turkic in nature. And that only 1/3 of the Arab world. As for Arabia, mostly limited to Hijaz and parts of Yemen. Throughout most of history, never through direct rule and limited to a few military barracks. Local rulers (independent) allied with the Sultan.

Yes we did just like in Anatolia. Which is why there is an significant Turkish Arab presence in those parts of Anatolia to this very day.

400 yaers, 1/3 of the Arab world (less than the other way around) by mostly non-Turkic people = 1000 years in your mind.

*Anyway you know what is important here? That you are a non-Turk but a fake Turkified Anatolian mixture who adopted his conquerors identity and culture because you were too weak to resist. Now to feel better you are trying to steal your conquerors history. Talk about being ruled constantly by foreigners during the Islamic era until very recently. *


----------



## tesla

Dai Toruko said:


> Shut up traitor!


i havent seen him as speaking turkish propably false flags a moron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

blondeturkish said:


> who let these akp morons out of their caves,



Bruh O olmasaydı şu güzelim karpuzu yiyemezdik


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Surenas said:


> It is not a matter of territorial size. Nobody argues that the early Arabic dynasties managed to quickly overrun large areas, mainly due to a 7-century old rivalry and military conflict between the Byzantine and Sassanid Empires, which wear both these empires out.
> 
> But as far as I remember, no Arab army ever defeated a Turkic army.
> 
> Moreover, the Abbasid Empire wasn't truly Arab.



So when called out and disproven, you are trying to change the premise of your original post. No, no Turkic dynasty, ever, was able to rival the areas that were conquered by Arabs. Nor any other Middle Eastern or Muslim people. Nor did they establish dynasties (real Turks) and empires as big as the ones my people established.

Yes, and had the Arab world and past-Semitic empires not fought against each other there would be no Persian Empire or Ottoman Empire.

So when most of Central Asia got conquered by Arabs, the Turks all went into hiding or what? How did Arabs manage to employ and enslave real Turks from Central Asia for centuries? Did they jump down from the sky?

No, the Abbasids were not Arabs expect for being an Arab dynasty, Arab language and culture being dominant and ruling mostly, but far from only, Arab lands. That's like saying that no Persian empire was really Persian as only like 5% of the actual population was Persian.

Speaking about that most modern-day Iranians are Persianized people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blondeturkish

despite all the akp fanboys barking, it is good that we haven't picked a side yet. erdogan has learned his lesson in Syria. to not bick a side. the arabs could blow themselves up and i wouldn't give a fvck. as long as they are killing themselves,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

tesla said:


> i havent seen him as speaking turkish propably false flags a moron



Most of those retard can't that toilet cleaner probably doesnt even live in turkey

Ermeni tohumu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mucahit

Saif al-Arab said:


> Can you please educate me about the people that ruled most of Eastern and Southeastern Anatolia for almost 500 years before the emergence of the Seljuks and the dwindling power of the Abbasid Caliphate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab–Byzantine_wars
> 
> Are you going to tell me that you have no relationship to those people that lived in what is today Turkey back then?
> 
> How come Turkish Arabs, that live in those parts of Turkey to this very day, predate the few and limited Turkic migrations to Anatolia?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabs_in_Turkey
> 
> Or are you going to claim that there was no Turkic presence in Central Asia when Arabs had an similarly long presence there?
> 
> Or will you deny the fact that Turks (real ones) in the Arab world pre-Ottoman, were mostly used as mercnserias and often as actual slave soldiers and eunuchs?
> 
> Or are you going to deny modern-day DNA that has proved 100 times and does it time and time again, that only a tiny percentage of actual modern-day Turks, have any genetic affinity to Central Asian Turks?
> 
> So when all this has been estabslihred how can you claim something (Central Asian Turkic history - the few parts that are relevant as not much is) that you have no relationship with? How is that different from me claiming Viking heritage for instance?
> 
> The only exception is that I don't claim the heritage and ancestry of my former conquerors and slave owners.
> 
> As I already wrote, most of the Ottoman bureaucracy and ruling class, were actually non-Turkic people of mostly Balkan, Slavic, Caucasian, Arab, Armenian, Kurdish etc. origin. Starting with your actual rulers who were intermarrying with non-Turks for 600 years.
> 
> Even within the Ottoman Empire, the term "Turk" was sometimes used to denote the Yörük backwoodsmen, bumpkins, or illiterate peasants in Anatolia. "Etrak-i bi-idrak", an Ottoman play on words, meant "the ignorant Turk".[27]
> 
> Özay Mehmet wrote in his book _Islamic Identity and Development: Studies of the Islamic Periphery_:[28]
> 
> “ The ordinary Turks [Turkmen, or Yörüks] did not have a sense of belonging to a ruling ethnic group. In particular, they had a confused sense of self-image. Who were they: Turks, Muslims or Ottomans? Their literature was sometimes Persian, sometimes Arabic, but always courtly and elitist. There was always a huge social and cultural distance between the Imperial centre and the Anatolian periphery. As Bernard Lewis expressed it: "In the Imperial society of the Ottomans the ethnic term Turk was little used, and then chiefly in a rather derogatory sense, to designate the Turcoman nomads or, later, the ignorant and uncouth Turkish-speaking peasants of the Anatolian villages." (Lewis 1968: 1)
> In the words of a British observer of the Ottoman values and institutions at the start of the twentieth century: "The surest way to insult an Ottoman gentleman is to call him a 'Turk'. His face will straightway wear the expression a Londoner's assumes, when he hears himself frankly styled a Cockney. He is no Turk, no savage, he will assure you, but an Ottoman subject of the Sultan, by no means to be confounded with certain barbarians styled Turcomans, and from whom indeed, on the male side, he may possibly be descended." (Davey 1907: 209)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Turkism
> 
> Fake too.
> 
> Anyway try to take a DNA test yourself and you will find out about who has the real inferiority complex here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the Arabs created vastly greater and bigger empires and conquered much more land.



O M G, Bro you do realize that we weren't even Anatolia in those times right? You just proved your whole claim to be wrong, congratz...

Yeah, the Empire was created by Turks but never ruled by Turks makes sense it was the Armenians or Kurds(which until a 100 years ago no one knew even they existed as a separate ethnic group) Let's not forget the Marsians, Vikings, Predators, Sumerians, Aztecs but no definitely not Turks.

You keep talking about DNA's but for all l know you could come from an African tribe as well and maybe have nothing to do with actual Arabs 

Since you talk so much about DNA l assume you probably have a major inferiority complex for sure.

Now back to the real world: Saudis still don't let women drive, hell they don't even consider them as humans(according to a Saudi cleric) 

l mean c'mon you still have tribal leaders, are you seriously going to lecture us about civilizations? For real?


----------



## tesla

Shepherd7 said:


> Most of those retard can't that toilet cleaner probably doesnt even live in turkey
> 
> Ermeni tohumu


mason tohumuda olabilir kardeş bu anca mason biraderlerinin pokunu temizler başka bir işe yaramaz zeka 0 hatta eksi ötesi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

@Saif al-Arab your barking does not impress us at all. Your 500 million arab world got humiliated by 7 million israeli's

To make a comparison with turks please educate yourself about battle of gallipoli, turkeys population at that time was just 12 million, we were poor and facing superiour armed western forces on 7 fronts + insurgency

Read about it finally they run with their tails between their legs with 300k KIA invasion troops. All of them burried on our soil


----------



## blondeturkish

Dai Toruko said:


> Shut up traitor!


so im a traitor now. for not caring arabs killing eachother. you are the ones who are trying for us to fight, in a fight in which we have no dog in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

tesla said:


> mason tohumuda olabilir kardeş bu anca mason biraderlerinin pokunu temizler başka bir işe yaramaz zeka 0 hatta eksi ötesi



Edepsiz kendini bilmez piçler çok böyle zekasını sikeyim ben onun kanını da sikeyim kanı bozuk ermeni tohumu 

Küfüre karşıyım ama bunlara karşı serbest bu şerefsizlere anladığı dilden konuşmalısınız

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why are you crying because I am showing people the historical realizes that every educated person knows very well about? You can try to forge your fake identity all you want to. DNA has already disproven that fake theory. Modern-day Turks are a mixture of millions of Arabs, Armenians, Kurds, Greeks, Caucasians, people from the Balkans etc.



Yes moron, people conquer other people, they assimilate, they mix, intermarry, wow is that something new in your inbred village? racist pos.



Saif al-Arab said:


> No single Turks conquered anything in the Arab world with the exception of Ottomans whose entire bureaucracy were non-Turkic in nature. And that only 1/3 of the Arab world. As for Arabia, mostly limited to Hijaz and parts of Yemen. Throughout most of history, never through direct rule and limited to a few military barracks. Local rulers (independent) allied with the Sultan.



If that makes you feel better about Turkic rule of Arabia then so be it. By your logic, the Romans didn't rule anything, they were limited to cities, towns, forts, barracks, had local warlords (vassals) allied to Rome. What a joke.

The rest of your post is just drivel. You managed to turn a good current politics thread into a genetics lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

blondeturkish said:


> so im a traitor now. for not caring arabs killing eachother. you are the ones who are trying for us to fight, in a fight in which we have no dog in it.



Do not change the subject you insulted us out of nothing you pos


----------



## tesla

Shepherd7 said:


> Edepsiz kendini bilmez piçler çok böyle zekasını sikeyim ben onun kanını da sikeyim kanı bozuk ermeni tohumu
> 
> Küfüre karşıyım ama bunlara karşı serbest bu şerefsizlere anladığı dilden konuşmalısınız


bide pu piçler atatürkün arkasına saklanıyor korkar şerefsizler atatürk gelse ilk bunları asardı taqiyeci maymunatlar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Guys, let that guy bark. He will come up with history, let him talk about present day. Desert donkey will shut up..

thank you.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mucahit said:


> O M G, Bro you do realize that we weren't even Anatolia in those times right? You just proved your whole claim to be wrong, congratz...
> 
> Yeah, the Empire was created by Turks but never ruled by Turks makes sense it was the Armenians or Kurds(which until a 100 years ago no one knew even they existed as a separate ethnic group) Let's not forget the Marsians, Vikings, Predators, Sumerians, Aztecs but no definitely not Turks.
> 
> You keep talking about DNA's but for all l know you could come from an African tribe as well and maybe have nothing to do with actual Arabs
> 
> Since you talk so much about DNA l assume you probably have a major inferiority complex for sure.
> 
> Now back to the real world: Saudis still don't let women drive, hell they don't even consider them as humans(according to a Saudi cleric)
> 
> l mean c'mon you still have tribal leaders, are you seriously going to lecture us about civilizations? For real?



DNA already proved that ages ago. However I understand that science has never been your thing which is why ancient Turkic scientists, scholars, poets etc. can be counted on 1 hand and Islamic ones on 2 hands.

Well, sorry to burst your bubble, but the DNA of Arabia and the Arab world is interconnteqced and has largely remained the same for millennia. We certainly have not adopted the identity and culture of conquerors and despite modern-day DNA, keep denying that fact.

The Arab world is the cradle of civilization and was the center of the world for millennia. As was the Arab world throughout most of Islamic history of which Arabs ruled it for 1000 years and were the dominant force. Not only that Arabia was inhabited by humans for millennia upon millennia when only animals inhabited both Anatolia and Central Asia. In fact it was the first inhabited place on earth after Horn of Africa/Eastern Africa.


View attachment 401815


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_studies_on_Turkish_people

As a result, many Greeks, Bulgarians, Albanians, Bosniaks, Jews, Arabs, Armenians, Assyrians, Georgians and Kurds were and are still forced to adopt last names of a more Turkish rendition,[4] sometimes directly translating their original surnames, or otherwise just replacing markers such as Pontic Greek '‑ides' (son of) with Turkish '‑oğlu' (Kazantzoglou, Mitroglou, Mouratoglou, etc.).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surname_Law

*Turkey: Not very Turkic (a genetic history of the Turkic peoples)*

https://evolutionistx.wordpress.com...rkic-a-genetic-history-of-the-turkic-peoples/

Who are you really trying to fool here?



Oublious said:


> Guys, let that guy bark. He will come up with history, let him talk about present day. Desert donkey will shut up..
> 
> thank you.



Donkey is something that you likes tend to use to this very day. 







We stick to the world famous Arabian horses (most famous, influential and expensive horse in the world) and camels. I will let you stick to donkeys who are like Ladas compared to those two Ferraris of the ancient world.

So when will your Georgian dictator and his Turkish Arab wife wage a war to defend tiny Qatar?


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

tesla said:


> bide pu piçler atatürkün arkasına saklanıyor korkar şerefsizler atatürk gelse ilk bunları asardı taqiyeci maymunatlar



Bu piç muhtemelen en fazla 15 yaşındadır ama boynundan büyük laf ediyor insanı katil yapar bu şerefsizler


----------



## Arabi

Baybars Han said:


> Yes I worship my conquerors because I love my history and my ancestors. I could care less about DNA or whatever. Today those morrocon berbers know they are berbers or the ones in north africa but even if my dna is something else I dont know anything other than im a proud Turk.
> 
> As Ataturk said. Happy is the one who says Im a Turk.



Although I think Erdogan is hypocrite who brainwashed as many people as he can, but as a mater of fact he developed Turkey economically and socially to compete with other countries in the world while Attaturkists, the puppet of westerners, made it equal to some poor African country that can't feed it's people. I'm saying this just to give the right guy the credit he deserves. Where was Turkey before 2000 or before Edrogan came to the political scene in Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Saif al-Arab said:


> DNA already proved that ages ago. However I understand that science has never been your thing which is why ancient Turkic scientists, scholars, poets etc. can be counted on 1 hand and Islamic ones on 2 hands.
> 
> Well, sorry to burst your bubble, but the DNA of Arabia and the Arab world is interconnteqced and has largely remained the same for millennia. We certainly have not adopted the identity and culture of conquerors and despite modern-day DNA, keep denying that fact.
> 
> The Arab world is the cradle of civilization and was the center of the world for millennia. As was the Arab world throughout most of Islamic history of which Arabs ruled it for 1000 years and were the dominant force. Not only that Arabia was inhabited by humans for millennia upon millennia when only animals inhabited both Anatolia and Central Asia. In fact it was the first inhabited place on earth after Horn of Africa/Eastern Africa.
> 
> 
> View attachment 401815
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_studies_on_Turkish_people
> 
> As a result, many Greeks, Bulgarians, Albanians, Bosniaks, Jews, Arabs, Armenians, Assyrians, Georgians and Kurds were and are still forced to adopt last names of a more Turkish rendition,[4] sometimes directly translating their original surnames, or otherwise just replacing markers such as Pontic Greek '‑ides' (son of) with Turkish '‑oğlu' (Kazantzoglou, Mitroglou, Mouratoglou, etc.).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surname_Law
> 
> *Turkey: Not very Turkic (a genetic history of the Turkic peoples)*
> 
> https://evolutionistx.wordpress.com...rkic-a-genetic-history-of-the-turkic-peoples/
> 
> Who are you really trying to fool here?




There are minorities and lots of different races no one is denying that and recognized. However Turkmens are still majority especially inner anatolia and blacksea region is turkmen race

Turkmen race is the dominant one thats why our county is named as turkiye


----------



## blondeturkish

Shepherd7 said:


> Do not change the subject you insulted us out of nothing you pos


i insulted you because you want us to take sides. when it has nothing to do with us, what has hamas. muslim brotherhood or hezbollah, have to with us. and thats what all this is about if you didn't know already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mucahit

Saif al-Arab said:


> DNA already proved that ages ago. However I understand that science has never been your thing which is why ancient Turkic scientists, scholars, poets etc. can be counted on 1 hand and Islamic ones on 2 hands.
> 
> Well, sorry to burst your bubble, but the DNA of Arabia and the Arab world is interconnteqced and has largely remained the same for millennia. We certainly have not adopted the identity and culture of conquerors and despite modern-day DNA, keep denying that fact.
> 
> The Arab world is the cradle of civilization and was the center of the world for millennia. As was the Arab world throughout most of Islamic history of which Arabs ruled it for 1000 years and were the dominant force. Not only that Arabia was inhabited by humans for millennia upon millennia when only animals inhabited both Anatolia and Central Asia. In fact it was the first inhabited place on earth after Horn of Africa/Eastern Africa.
> 
> 
> View attachment 401815
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_studies_on_Turkish_people
> 
> As a result, many Greeks, Bulgarians, Albanians, Bosniaks, Jews, Arabs, Armenians, Assyrians, Georgians and Kurds were and are still forced to adopt last names of a more Turkish rendition,[4] sometimes directly translating their original surnames, or otherwise just replacing markers such as Pontic Greek '‑ides' (son of) with Turkish '‑oğlu' (Kazantzoglou, Mitroglou, Mouratoglou, etc.).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surname_Law
> 
> *Turkey: Not very Turkic (a genetic history of the Turkic peoples)*
> 
> https://evolutionistx.wordpress.com...rkic-a-genetic-history-of-the-turkic-peoples/
> 
> Who are you really trying to fool here?



Well, Someone is apparently pretty delusional and fooling himself that's for sure.

Keep saying the same thing like a parrot instead of having an honest conversation.

Just above you refuted your own claim with that whole Arab-Byzantine link, it shows how much knowledge you have to begin with.

Better educate youself before trying to ignite a real debate.


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Arabi said:


> Although I think Erdogan is hypocrite who brainwashed as many people as he can, but as a mater of fact he developed Turkey economically and socially to compete with other countries in the world while Attaturkists, the puppet of westerners, made it equal to some poor African country that can't feed it's people. I'm saying this just to give the right guy the credit he deserves. Where was Turkey before 2000 or before Edrogan came to the political scene in Turkey?
> 
> View attachment 401814



Only this honest comment aside i agree with it

But in general you saudis seem to be very butthurt and jealous of Erdoğan, it is natural though he is more popular in arab and islamic world then any one else any arabs popularity doesnt even come close

That's your problem


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Saif al-Arab said:


> Their barking is as realistic as us claiming that we would invade Armenia next to Turkey if Armenia was best buddies with Turkey. What a bunch of deluded individuals who are not even able to deal with Syria and Iraq (war-torn countries) yet they want to wage a war against the entire GCC and half of the Arab world while they are outnumbered on every front and don't stand a chance in case of such a war.



They don't have enough long-range platforms to intervene in the Qatar region. That said.. their air force cannot cross through all of the Iraqi or Iranian airspace given that they won't allow them to. Al Udeid airbase with over 10K US forces is the real factor that enforces the existence of Qatar.

Either way I understand the things being said here, I also was more extreme in the past as you know though it brings no good. Better to try and compete in something less destructive than conquering, expanding borders etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mucahit said:


> Well, Someone is apparently pretty delusional and fooling himself that's for sure.
> 
> Keep saying the same thing like a parrot instead of having an honest conversation.
> 
> Just above you refuted your own claim with that whole Arab-Byzantine link, it shows how much knowledge you have to begin with.
> 
> Better educate youself before trying to ignite a real debate.



Ok, imaginary wolf (LOL). 500 years of presence in Central Asia and centuries of enslaving Turkic mercenaries and using them as slave soldiers and eunuchs is also made up history despite this being widely known and recorded by contemporary and later historians. Now no presence in Anatolia, well you admitted it after being educated, but you are claiming that this was before "your" arrival (you mean the arrival of your actual conquerors that changed your entire identity) yet DNA (do you even know what that is - it's factual stuff not fairytales) disproves your theory.

Anyway enough of this as I don't care but your likes started this entire discussion.

Kindly tell me when your Georgian and his Arab wife will launch a war to defend tiny Qatar. I am very much looking forward to such a failed project. I am saying this because there will be no such project.


----------



## Mucahit

Arabi said:


> Although I think Erdogan is hypocrite who brainwashed as many people as he can, but as a mater of fact he developed Turkey economically and socially to compete with other countries in the world while Attaturkists, the puppet of westerners, made it equal to some poor African country that can't feed it's people. I'm saying this just to give the right guy the credit he deserves. Where was Turkey before 2000 or before Edrogan came to the political scene in Turkey?
> 
> View attachment 401814


Yet another foreigner who knows shit about Turkey but keeps talking just cause he can.

Conservative parties ruled Turkey for years starting after Ataturk's death, in fact it was the conservative right wing parties who got us into NATO and let American bases into Turkey...

You really think Secularists ruled Turkey till the 2000's? No that ended pretty much after Ataturk's dead.


----------



## Surenas

Saif al-Arab said:


> So when called out and disproven, you are trying to change the premise of your original post. No, no Turkic dynasty, ever, was able to rival the areas that were conquered by Arabs. Nor any other Middle Eastern or Muslim people. Nor did they establish dynasties (real Turks) and empires as big as the ones my people established.



Your people did not establish anything. It was Sassanid bureaucracy which hold those dynasties in function. You may want to read some books.



> Yes, and had the Arab world and past-Semitic empires not fought against each other there would be no Persian Empire or Ottoman Empire.



No Semitic infighting ever compared to the Byzantine-Sassanid Wars, which has been the longest continuous war ever recorded in human history. 



> So when most of Central Asia got conquered by Arabs, the Turks all went into hiding or what? How did Arabs manage to employ and enslave real Turks from Central Asia for centuries? Did they jump down from the sky?



If you would have even read books, you would have notice that these young slave-soldiers were often voluntarily offered to the Abbasids by their parents because of greater ecnomic opportunities.



> No, the Abbasids were not Arabs expect for being an Arab dynasty, Arab language and culture being dominant and ruling mostly, but far from only, Arab lands. That's like saying that no Persian empire was really Persian as only like 5% of the actual population was Persian.



Historian Goldschmidt on this issue:









> Speaking about that most modern-day Iranians are Persianized people.



Does anyone care? Most Iranian people cluster together, look similar to ancient Persians and still nurture strong Persian culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

blondeturkish said:


> i insulted you because you want us to take sides. when it has nothing to do with us, what has hamas. muslim brotherhood or hezbollah, have to with us. and thats what all this is about if you didn't know already.



You see this is where you made the mistake, there is no such thing as "us" between me and a gavur tohumu like you

We have nothing in common what we do concerns only ourselves


----------



## blondeturkish

Shepherd7 said:


> Only this honest comment aside i agree with it
> 
> But in general you saudis seem to be very butthurt and jealous of Erdoğan, it is natural though he is more popular in arab and islamic world then any one else any arabs popularity doesnt even come close
> 
> That's your problem


well he is praising erdogan. and isulting ataturk and you are quite ok with it. that is why i called you akp morons which you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

TheCamelGuy said:


> They don't have enough long-range platforms to intervene in the Qatar region. That said.. their air force cannot cross through all of the Iraqi or Iranian airspace given that they won't allow them to. Al Udeid airbase with over 10K US forces is the real factor that enforces the existence of Qatar.
> 
> Either way I understand the things being said here, I also was more extreme in the past as you know though it brings no good. Better to try and compete in something less destructive than conquering, expanding borders etc.



Not enough platforms you say, turkish navy and airfoce can transport 30.000 troops in one night, i know TSK has this capabilty



blondeturkish said:


> well he is praising erdogan. and isulting ataturk and you are quite ok with it. that is why i called you akp morons which you are.



The truth is so harsh that whenever someone telling the truth it comes to you kamalists as insults.

That's the truth how ugly it might be 

Also do not quote me anymore please go and fuk yourself


----------



## BHarwana

lol!


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Surenas said:


> Your people did not establish anything. It was Sassanid bureaucracy which hold those dynasties in function. You may want to read some books.
> 
> 
> 
> No Semitic infighting ever compared to the Byzantine-Sassanid Wars, which has been the longest continuous war ever recorded in human history.
> 
> 
> 
> If you would have even read books, you would have notice that these young slave-soldiers were often voluntarily offered to the Abbasids by their parents because of greater ecnomic opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Goldschmidt on this issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone care? Most Iranian people cluster together, look similar to ancient Persians and still nurture strong Persian culture.



Of course. Despite civilizations in the Arab world, let alone Arabia, predating the ones found in Iran by millennia. Despite actual civilizations and nation states in Arabia predating those in Iran let alone elsewhere in the Arab world.

Your entire pre-Islamic culture was heavily influenced by ancient Semitic culture. From your national symbols, architecture, royal titles (Kings of Kings is an actual Semitic title and has nothing to do with you) to alphabets to imperial languages (Aramaic). You even made your capital in Babylon. Nothing more is needed to be added.

Sure. However history shows something entirely differently. Try read about the Assyrian and Babylonian empires and their infighting with Semitic civilizations and entities from Northern Arabia, Levant and Southern Anatolia.

Some were but most of them were captured after battles. Or exchanged with other slaves. The facts of what I wrote remain the same and it is elementary knowledge.

So the conquered Persians tried to gain some influence in a foreign empire that ruled them? How is that any different from any example throughout history? You think that the bureaucracy of your Persian empire was not dominated by Semites and non-Persians (who were nowhere to be found in history pre-550 BC) whose languages, titles, architecture, clothing, customs, alphabet etc. they adopted?

If there is any foreign culture that has had an impact on the Arab one (Islamic times) it is the Greek one.

Everyone clusters in the Middle East. That does not change the fact that the only actual Persians in Iran are those living in Southern Iran (Persian heartlands) and ironically many of their descendants live in the GCC and another thing, they are very hard to tell apart in terms of appearance from their direct Arabian neighbors. I am afraid that some Iranian Azeri living 1500 km to the north across deserts and mountain ranges, who even looks differently on average, has much affinity to them other than cultural as they even speak a totally different tongue.

Speaking about influence, just 500 years ago Arabs had a vastly bigger influence on the Safavids than Iranians had on the Abbasids to such an extend that they altered the religious and cultural establishment in Iran:


*Arab Shia Ulama*

After the conquest, Ismail began transforming the religious landscape of Iran by imposing Twelver Shiism on the populace. Since most of the population embraced Sunni Islam and since an educated version of Shiism was scarce in Iran at the time, Ismail imported a new Shia Ulama corps from traditional Shiite centers of the Arabic speaking lands, largely from Jabal Amil (of Southern Lebanon), Mount Lebanon, and Syria, while to a much lesser extent from Bahrain and Southern Iraq in order to create a state clergy.[37][38][39][40] Ismail offered them land and money in return for loyalty. These scholars taught the doctrine of Twelver Shiism and made it accessible to the population and energetically encouraged conversion to Shiism.[34][41][42][43] To emphasize how scarce Twelver Shiism was then to be found in Iran, a chronicler tells us that only one Shia text could be found in Ismail’s capital Tabriz.[44] Thus it is questionable whether Ismail and his followers could have succeeded in forcing a whole people to adopt a new faith without the support of the Arab Shiite scholars.[36] The rulers of Safavid Persia also invited these foreign Shiite religious scholars to their court in order to provide legitimacy for their own rule over Persia.[45]

Abbas I of Persia, during his reign, also imported more Arab Shia Ulama to Iran, built religious institutions for them, including many Madrasahs (religious schools) and successfully persuaded them to participate in the government, which they had shunned in the past (following the Hidden imam doctrine).[46]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safavid_conversion_of_Iran_to_Shia_Islam#Arab_Shia_Ulama

That's the only reason why you are a Shia majority country and why your leadership is able to brainwash a few Arab Shia groups. So you need to thank those that did all the work. Just like they are doing all the fighting today while you try to claim it.

And their descendants have been ruling Iran for the past 40 years and shaped an entire generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Saif al-Arab said:


> Of course. Despite civilizations in the Arab world, let alone Arabia, predating the ones found in Iran by millennia. Despite actual civilizations and nation states in Arabia predating those in Iran let alone elsewhere in the Arab world.
> 
> Your entire pre-Islamic culture was heavily influenced by ancient Semitic culture. From your national symbols, architecture, royal titles (Kings of Kings is an actual Semitic title and has nothing to do with you) to alphabets to imperial languages (Aramaic). You even made your capital in Babylon. Nothing more is needed to be added.
> 
> Sure. However history shows something entirely differently. Try read about the Assyrian and Babylonian empires and their infighting with Semitic civilizations and entities from Northern Arabia, Levant and Southern Anatolia.
> 
> Some were but most of them were captured after battles. Or exchanged with other slaves. The facts of what I wrote remain the same and it is elementary knowledge.
> 
> So the conquered Persians tried to gain some influence in a foreign empire that ruled them? How is that any different from any example throughout history? You think that the bureaucracy of your Persian empire was not dominated by Semites and non-Persians (who were nowhere to be found in history pre-550 BC) whose languages,





Mucahit said:


> Yet another foreigner who knows shit about Turkey but keeps talking just cause he can.
> 
> Conservative parties ruled Turkey for years starting after Ataturk's death, in fact it was the conservative right wing parties who got us into NATO and let American bases into Turkey...
> 
> You really think Secularists ruled Turkey till the 2000's? No that ended pretty much after Ataturk's dead.




Conservative governments didnt really rule, yes menderes which can be considered someway conservative ruled and he got executed by hanging

Özal ruled shortly after he was shot but survived and finally he got poisoned to death

Erbakan elected pm ruled for some time andgot removed by criminals in the military

If you kill every elected president and pm that is not real fair to blame them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Saif al-Arab said:


> Of course. Despite civilizations in the Arab world, let alone Arabia, predating the ones found in Iran by millennia. Despite actual civilizations and nation states in Arabia predating those in Iran let alone elsewhere in the Arab world.



Again, wrong. Civilizations in Iran have been recorded ever since those in Mesopotomia. 



> Your entire pre-Islamic culture was heavily influenced by ancient Semitic culture. From your national symbols, architecture, royal titles (Kings of Kings is an actual Semitic title and has nothing to do with you) to alphabets to imperial languages (Aramaic). You even made your capital in Babylon. Nothing more is needed to be added.



Semitic isn't Arab. Otherwise, any Iranian could claim other Indo-European civilizations. Moreover, northern Semites cluster closer to Iranians, Turks and Greeks than Arabs in the Peninsula.



> So the conquered Persians tried to gain some influence in a foreign empire that ruled them? How is that any different from any example throughout history? You think that the bureaucracy of your Persian empire was not dominated by Semites and non-Persians (who were nowhere to be found in history pre-550 BC) whose languages, titles, architecture, clothing, customs, alphabet etc. they adopted?



With the important difference that the Persians conquered the Abbasid Empire from within. Semites did not do that to any Persian Empire.



> Everyone clusters in the Middle East. That does not change the fact that the only actual Persians in Iran are those living in Southern Iran (Persian heartlands) and ironically many of their descendants live in the GCC and another thing, they are very hard to tell apart in terms of appearance from their direct Arabian neighbors. I am afraid that some Iranian Azeri living 1500 km to the north across deserts and mountain ranges, who even looks differently on average, has much affinity to them.
> 
> Speaking about influence, just 500 years ago Arabs had a vastly bigger influence n the Safavids than Iranians had on the Abbasids:



We do not cluster with Arabs. In fact, Iranians cluster more closer to Turks.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

TheCamelGuy said:


> They don't have enough long-range platforms to intervene in the Qatar region. That said.. their air force cannot cross through all of the Iraqi or Iranian airspace given that they won't allow them to. Al Udeid airbase with over 10K US forces is the real factor that enforces the existence of Qatar.
> 
> Either way I understand the things being said here, I also was more extreme in the past as you know though it brings no good. Better to try and compete in something less destructive than conquering, expanding borders etc.



The entire discussion is so ridiculous as them claiming that modern-day Turks, despite all evidence pointing to the contrary (DNA in particular), are Turks from Central Asia. 

They don't understand that Qatar is a small peninsula within a larger one (Arabian Peninsula - in fact the largest in the world) bordered by KSA with a native population of 200.000 (which is a joke for Arab standards - you have tribes many times bigger than that in Iraq and KSA) of which 95% are originally from KSA (fairly recent arrivals - we are talking 2-3 centuries at most which is about 8-9 generations), including the ruling family (Al-Thani). As you say it is only due to external forces (read Western superpowers and the current sole superpower - the US) that Qatar, which is geographically and historically a part of the ancient Eastern Arabia historical region, of which 95% is located in the Eastern Province of modern-day KSA, is even existing as it was, just in fairly recent history, a part of numerous states (pre-modern KSA) that were ruled by the House of Saud. Let alone all others in history where KSA and Qatar were always a part of the same states. 

Not only that, can you imagine Erdogan, a person at odds with half of the world and much of his own people, waging a war to safe tiny 200.000 big Qatar against the entire GCC, much of the Arab world etc. when he is not even able to deal with the Al-Assad regime next door or Baghdad? Not only that no land border, 1500 km away (if not more) etc. Nobody takes such nonsense seriously but it shows the delusion. 

Anyway I believe that Qatar (current leadership) should be taught a lesson as something is definitely going on that broke the camels back.

In fact let Iraq take Kuwait while we are at it.


----------



## blondeturkish

Arabi said:


> Although I think Erdogan is hypocrite who brainwashed as many people as he can, but as a mater of fact he developed Turkey economically and socially to compete with other countries in the world while Attaturkists, the puppet of westerners, made it equal to some poor African country that can't feed it's people. I'm saying this just to give the right guy the credit he deserves. Where was Turkey before 2000 or before Edrogan came to the political scene in Turkey?
> 
> View attachment 401814


erogan is an arab lover, he cares more about the well being of the arabs then his own people. look at what he did to the Turkmens Shias in Iraq he let them die a slow death. so it is natural a arab sunni would love erdogan, but pray there will be no other nationalist kinda leader like ataturk in the future, and once we find that leader we are going to take over all of your oil and kick your sand monky asses, you arabs are no match to us.t the only contribution you have given to humanity is your man made religion,


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Surenas said:


> Again, wrong. Civilizations in Iran have been recorded ever since those in Mesopotomia.
> 
> 
> 
> Semitic isn't Arab. Otherwise, any Iranian could claim other Indo-European civilizations. Moreover, northern Semites cluster closer to Iranians, Turks and Greeks than Arabs in the Peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> With the important difference that the Persians conquered the Abbasid Empire from within. Semites did not do that to any Persian Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> We do not cluster with Arabs. In fact, Iranians cluster more closer to Turks.



No. There are older recorded civilizations in Arabia let alone elsewhere in the Arab world. In fact, Arabia was inhabited by humans for millennia while the Iranian plateau was a wasteland only inhabited by animals.






Which is why pre-historic art and remnants (rock art, huge geometric structures only visible from the air etc.) in Arabia are rivaled by very few areas in the world.

Besides the oldest known civilizations in Iran, such as the Elamites, were based in modern-day Ahwaz and parts of Southern Iran, neighboring Eastern Arabia and Mesopotamia for a reason. Moreover those were non-Iranian peoples who were most likely closely related to their neighbors. Iranians apparently originate on the steppes and deserts of Central Asia (Andronovo) and first migrated to the Iranian plateau less than 3000 years ago. So either you claim that "Aryan" heritage or stick to pre-Iranian history of the Iranian plateau. You cannot have it both ways.

That's not correct. Southern Iranians and Western Iranians cluster with Arabians and Arabs of Mesopotamia. Northeastern Iranians cluster more with neighboring Afghans and Turkmens than they do with Western and Southern Iranians. Northern Iranians (modern-day Azeris) cluster mostly with neighboring Caucasians.

Nonsense. The historical facts remain the same. Pre-Islamic Persian culture is in many ways pre-Islamic Semitic culture. And during the Islamic era (1400 years) we know who influenced the other the most which is why you are mostly Muslims today and not Zoroastrians, why you use an Arabic alphabet with 4 added letters and why much of your language derives from Arabic. Religion is closely tied to culture. In fact this was the most important element in pre-modern times. So if you want to talk about influence, be my guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Saif al-Arab said:


> The entire discussion is so ridiculous as them claiming that modern-day Turks, despite all evidence pointing to the contrary (DNA in particular), are Turks from Central Asia.
> 
> They don't understand that Qatar is a small peninsula within a larger one (Arabian Peninsula - in fact the largest in the world) bordered by KSA with a native population of 200.000 (which is a joke for Arab standards - you have tribes many times bigger than that in Iraq and KSA) of which 95% are originally from KSA (fairly recent arrivals - we are talking 2-3 centuries at most which is about 8-9 generations), including the ruling family (Al-Thani). As you say it is only due to external forces (read Western superpowers and the current sole superpower - the US) that Qatar, which is geographically and historically a part of the ancient Eastern Arabia historical region, of which 95% is located in the Eastern Province of modern-day KSA, is even existing as it was, just in fairly recent history, a part of numerous states (pre-modern KSA) that were ruled by the House of Saud. Let alone all others in history where KSA and Qatar were always a part of the same states.
> 
> Not only that, can you imagine Erdogan, a person at odds with half of the world and much of his own people, waging a war to safe tiny 200.000 big Qatar against the entire GCC, much of the Arab world etc. when he is not even able to deal with the Al-Assad regime next door or Baghdad? Not only that no land border, 1500 km away (if not more) etc. Nobody takes such nonsense seriously but it shows the delusion.
> 
> Anyway I believe that Qatar (current leadership) should be taught a lesson as something is definitely going on that broke the camels back.
> 
> In fact let Iraq take Kuwait while we are at it.




So it is turkey who can't deal with asad and not those super dupper 500 million arab world but turkey?? Are you serious?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shepherd7 said:


> So it is turkey who can't deal with asad and not those super dupper 500 million arab world but turkey?? Are you serious?



What makes you think that you can wage a successful war against the GCC let alone Egypt or all the Arab states that have cut diplomatic ties with Qatar, in their own backyard far away from your country, when you cannot deal with the Al-Assad regime next door or Iraq next door? Not only that, do you really believe that your Erdogan is this stupid? Why is your Erdogan silent? When the coup attempt occurred last year Qatar were very vocal. However you are silent. I don't think Qatar needs or should count on you but rather the US that allows them to exist in the first place as an independent nation.

Don't forget that Qatar has been part of empires and civilizations originating in Arabia (modern-day KSA in other words) for millennia and that it was until fairly recently even a part of House of Saud ruled kingdoms.





How can Qatar even survive on its own on the long run with a tiny population of 200.000? Why do you think that they need 10 times as many expats (Arab as non-Arab) to run their country. Would Qatar even have a remotely similar influence as they have currently, without that not being the case? How will their family rule (Al-Thani) survive post-gas? Obviously they will be swallowed up by an Arabian "superstate" sometime in the future and the backbone of such a superstate will be composed of what is today KSA and Saudi Arabians. Similar story with Bahrain although they have a bigger native population but they are many times smaller than Qatar. Same story with Kuwait. It will either be absorbed by KSA or Iraq next door. Like throughout most of recorded history. Oman on the other hand is one of the oldest nation states in the world with an imperial past themselves so they will do fine. UAE will do fine as well although both will eventually become a part of such a superstate. GCC is basically the beginning of that. Time will do the rest.



blondeturkish said:


> erogan is an arab lover, he cares more about the well being of the arabs then his own people. look at what he did to the Turkmens Shias in Iraq he let them die a slow death. so it is natural a arab sunni would love erdogan, but pray there will be no other nationalist kinda leader like ataturk in the future, and once we find that leader we are going to take over all of your oil and kick your sand monky asses, you arabs are no match to us.t the only contribution you have given to humanity is your man made religion,



Good luck blondie. You will need plenty of that should your fairytale fantasy even remotely resemble the reality. May I help donate for a brain transplantation? You seem badly in need of one. Where was your Greek/Albanian deity in this regard? Nowhere to be seen. Go bother tiny landlocked Armenia. That should be your goal. Not bothering something much bigger, populous, richer, influential and stronger. Last time you pissed us off you returned headless and where chased a away from the few military barracks that you controlled. Here 100 years later you are still daydreaming. Cute. Very cute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Sinopakfriend said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye @Max @war&peace @DESERT FIGHTER @MastanKhan @Mentee @Kaptaan @Oscar @Areesh @Narendra Trump @django @Irfan Baloch @American Pakistani
> 
> 
> Dear Pak Friends,
> 
> The most strategic crisis since Desert Storm is unfolding here in the neighbourhood of Pak, yet I see no movement from Pak PM or FO. Why this inertia?
> 
> Surely, whatever happens in GCC has direct effect on Pak economy and national security. Yet this defeaning silence from Mr. Sharif... why?
> 
> Mr. Sharif has so friendly, nay, brotherly relationship with all of the ruling elite of GCC yet...not a word or action. Hopefully, he is not ill again with his famous heart.
> 
> What do you think Pak's involvement could/would be to help resolve this rather big crisis.
> 
> Anyhow, let us wait and see how it develops further. Fat Lady hasn't started singing yet..it is just the orchestra tunning the instruements...
> 
> Seems like something more than wounded pride in action against Qatar... @Khafee what giveth?
> 
> 
> Coup in Doha might turn out to be a double-edgged sowrd.
> 
> 
> SPF



Under this corrupt and incompetent regime, every institution has been neglected or destroyed since this govt's main focus is on robbing the national exchequer and staying in power to protect its corruption. Pakistan does not even have a foreign minister. The govt of Pakistan is acting numb to the chaos in the region but it is affecting us and will affect us.

Pakistan's proper role is to negotiate a truce between GCC states. But I don't think the current incompetent and corrupt govt can play any role. Since NS has no integrity and respect, which became evident in the recent Arab summit fiasco. However if Pakistani establishment plays an active role and egages other influential countries of the region on this issue then these states can be forced to reconcile and discuss their issues through peaceful dialogue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*URGENT The Turkish president expresses his country's solidarity with the State of Qatar in light of the crisis with some Gulf countries
*
http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=https://twitter.com/AJABreaking


----------



## Bima

Believe me, persian empire wont get victory, forever. Coz Prophet Muhammad (shalawat and peace be upon him) has prayed for their destruction.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

EastAsian said:


> KSA need be careful of what she want. Pulling Hejaz and Eastern province is already overwhelming for Nadj.
> 
> The ultra-instability nature of Saudi regional politics is what makes you guys stooge USA. Annexing Qatar will be the last straw that may lead of the fragmentation of KSA.



Should you not create more ID's with new nationalities other than the 10 that you have already created my "Chinese" friend?

First of all all those historical regions, out of many others in KSA and Arabia, do not exist any longer other than as regional entities. Today there are no sharp divides any longer. In any case those regions were always similar as are all historical regions in Arabia and much of the Arab world.

There will be no annexation currently but eventually this will occur and it will be a natural process for the entire GCC, Yemen included, and possibly Jordan and Iraq (if it manages to survive in its current state).

Anyway the only stumbling block to such a thing being done *again *is the US and fear of even more KSA hegemony in terms of natural resources. However there is no need for such a thing de jure as there is already a de facto economic unity within the GCC and the future of the GCC is closely intertwined. Which is why no wars will erupt in the region. Only with external factors and the only candidate so far is Iran but even that is highly unlikely.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Saif al-Arab said:


> What makes you think that you can wage a successful war against the GCC let alone Egypt or all the Arab states that have cut diplomatic ties with Qatar, in their own backyard far away from your country, when you cannot deal with the Al-Assad regime next door or Iraq next door? Not only that, do you really believe that your Erdogan is this stupid? Why is your Erdogan silent? When the coup attempt occurred last year Qatar were very vocal. However you are silent. I don't think Qatar needs or should count on you but rather the US that allows them to exist in the first place as an independent nation.
> 
> Don't forget that Qatar has been part of empires and civilizations originating in Arabia (modern-day KSA in other words) for millennia and that it was until fairly recently even a part of House of Saud ruled kingdoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can Qatar even survive on its own on the long run with a tiny population of 200.000? Why do you think that they need 10 times as many expats (Arab as non-Arab) to run their country. Would Qatar even have a remotely similar influence as they have currently, without that not being the case? How will their family rule (Al-Thani) survive post-gas? Obviously they will be swallowed up by an Arabian "superstate" sometime in the future and the backbone of such a superstate will be composed of what is today KSA and Saudi Arabians. Similar story with Bahrain although they have a bigger native population but they are many times smaller than Qatar. Same story with Kuwait. It will either be absorbed by KSA or Iraq next door. Like throughout most of recorded history. Oman on the other hand is one of the oldest nation states in the world with an imperial past themselves so they will do fine. UAE will do fine as well although both will eventually become a part of such a superstate. GCC is basically the beginning of that. Time will do the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck blondie. You will need plenty of that should your fairytale fantasy even remotely resemble the reality. May I help donate for a brain transplantation? You seem badly in need of one. Where was your Greek/Albanian deity in this regard? Nowhere to be seen. Go bother tiny landlocked Armenia. That should be your goal. Not bothering something much bigger, populous, richer, influential and stronger. Last time you pissed us off you returned headless and where chased a away from the few military barracks that you controlled. Here 100 years later you are still daydreaming. Cute. Very cute.


i am sure that Egypt will help our allies in the gulf if needed we have nothing to worry about even if turkey overreact what the worse they could do make a speech about us ?? dealing with qatar have been my wish for a long time glad to see it finally happening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The New Arab

*Turkey offers to help resolve Gulf-Qatar row*
Ankara urged dialogue between the Gulf States, adding that issues must be resolved peacefully [AFP]

Date of publication: 5 June, 2017

Share this page:

Qatar, Gulf, Diplomatic Ties, Saudi Arabia, Yemen UAE, Egypt, Bahrain
Turkey on Monday has offered to help defuse the row between Qatar and several Arab states, including Saudi Arabia and Egypt, in what has become the biggest diplomatic crisis to hit the region in several years.
Ankara urged dialogue between the Gulf States, adding that issues must be resolved "peacefully".

Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said the severing of diplomatic ties between Qatar and five Arab countries "really saddened all of us".

"There could be problems between the countries but dialogue must prevail under all circumstances," Cavusoglu told reporters, adding Ankara was ready to do its best to help resolve the dispute.

"We will give any kind of support for the situation to be normalised," he said. 

_Read more: What does 'severing ties' with Qatar actually mean?_

Turkey enjoys friendly relations with Qatar - including in the energy sector - but also maintains good ties with other Gulf countries.

Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen joined Saudi Arabia and Egypt in severing relations with gas-rich Qatar, with Riyadh accusing Doha of supporting groups "that aim to destabilise the region".

Qatar has long denied any support of extremists, and accused its Gulf neighbours of seeking to put the country under "guardianship".

Meanwhile Iran also urged Qatar and neighbouring Guff states to engage in dialogue.

"The solution to differences between states in the region, including the current problem between Qatar and its three neighbours, is only possible through political and peaceful methods and dialogue between the parties," Iran's foreign ministry spokesman Bahram Ghasemi said in a statement published on the ministry's website on Monday.

_Read more: Qatar denounces 'unjustified and pre-planned' Gulf diplomatic attack_ 

The escalation is likely to have wide-ranging consequences, not just for Qatar and its citizens but around the Middle East and for Western interests.

Qatar hosts the largest US airbase in the region, which is crucial to operations against Islamic State group militants. The country is also set to host the 2022 football World Cup.

Monday's announcement came less than a month after US President Donald Trump visited Saudi Arabia to cement ties with Riyadh, where he called for a united front among Muslim countries against extremism.

It also followed weeks of rising tensions between Doha and its neighbours, including Qatari accusations of a concerted media campaign against the country and the alleged hacking of the Qatar News Agency.

*Read also:*


----------



## Zibago

The New Arab

*Turkey offers to help resolve Gulf-Qatar row*
Ankara urged dialogue between the Gulf States, adding that issues must be resolved peacefully [AFP]

Date of publication: 5 June, 2017

Share this page:

Qatar, Gulf, Diplomatic Ties, Saudi Arabia, Yemen UAE, Egypt, Bahrain
Turkey on Monday has offered to help defuse the row between Qatar and several Arab states, including Saudi Arabia and Egypt, in what has become the biggest diplomatic crisis to hit the region in several years.
Ankara urged dialogue between the Gulf States, adding that issues must be resolved "peacefully".

Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said the severing of diplomatic ties between Qatar and five Arab countries "really saddened all of us".

"There could be problems between the countries but dialogue must prevail under all circumstances," Cavusoglu told reporters, adding Ankara was ready to do its best to help resolve the dispute.

"We will give any kind of support for the situation to be normalised," he said. 

_Read more: What does 'severing ties' with Qatar actually mean?_

Turkey enjoys friendly relations with Qatar - including in the energy sector - but also maintains good ties with other Gulf countries.

Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen joined Saudi Arabia and Egypt in severing relations with gas-rich Qatar, with Riyadh accusing Doha of supporting groups "that aim to destabilise the region".

Qatar has long denied any support of extremists, and accused its Gulf neighbours of seeking to put the country under "guardianship".

Meanwhile Iran also urged Qatar and neighbouring Guff states to engage in dialogue.

"The solution to differences between states in the region, including the current problem between Qatar and its three neighbours, is only possible through political and peaceful methods and dialogue between the parties," Iran's foreign ministry spokesman Bahram Ghasemi said in a statement published on the ministry's website on Monday.

_Read more: Qatar denounces 'unjustified and pre-planned' Gulf diplomatic attack_ 

The escalation is likely to have wide-ranging consequences, not just for Qatar and its citizens but around the Middle East and for Western interests.

Qatar hosts the largest US airbase in the region, which is crucial to operations against Islamic State group militants. The country is also set to host the 2022 football World Cup.

Monday's announcement came less than a month after US President Donald Trump visited Saudi Arabia to cement ties with Riyadh, where he called for a united front among Muslim countries against extremism.

It also followed weeks of rising tensions between Doha and its neighbours, including Qatari accusations of a concerted media campaign against the country and the alleged hacking of the Qatar News Agency.

*Read also:*


----------



## Saif al-Arab

EastAsian said:


> KSA need be careful of what she want. Pulling Hejaz and Eastern province is already overwhelming for Nadj.
> 
> The ultra-instability nature of Saudi regional politics is what makes you guys stooge USA. Annexing Qatar will be the last straw that may lead of the fragmentation of KSA.



Should you not create more ID's with new nationalities other than the 10 that you have already created my "Chinese" friend?

First of all all those historical regions, out of many others in KSA and Arabia, do not exist any longer other than as regional entities. Today there are no sharp divides any longer. In any case those regions were always similar as are all historical regions in Arabia and much of the Arab world.

There will be no annexation currently but eventually this will occur and it will be a natural process for the entire GCC, Yemen included, and possibly Jordan and Iraq (if it manages to survive in its current state).

Anyway the only stumbling block to such a thing being done *again *is the US and fear of even more KSA hegemony in terms of natural resources. However there is no need for such a thing de jure as there is already a de facto economic unity within the GCC and the future of the GCC is closely intertwined. Which is why no wars will erupt in the region. Only with external factors and the only candidate so far is Iran but even that is highly unlikely.



Bima said:


> Believe me, persian empire wont get victory forever. Coz Prophet Muhammad (shalawat and peace be upon him) has pray for their destruction.



Bro, Arabs from modern-day KSA already destroyed it forever almost 1500 years ago. What is left is a few Zoroastrians and daydreamers living in a sea of Arabparasts.











That's why you have dozens of Iranian users here trying to act more Arab than the Arabs and the best ones at this 1400 year old discipline are the Mullah's ruling Iran.






Nice Arabic though. I have to give it to him:






Anyway Arabs have no reason to be obsessed about Iran as they never did us anything really but it is a different story the other way around. Our problem is mostly with the Iranian regime. The people do not bother us which is why Iranians are tolerated in the GCC where their second largest diaspora is found. In many ways Southern and Western Iranians are similar to us. Probably more than we would like to admit or even realize. Not surprising given history or the close geographic proximity. Outside of troll fights or dick measuring contests on forums, I don't have any reason for showing any hostility towards the average Iranian whatever his ethnicity is (Arab, Assyrian, Georgian, Caucasian, Azeri, Baloch, Turkmen, Persian, Kurd, Afro-Iranian etc.). Nor sectarian reasons as I have nothing against Shias. My problem is the policy of the Iranian regime. As if some peaceful Iranian living in a village in Isfahan province is my enemy, lol. I will let a certain segment of Iranians (mostly diaspora) be obsessed about Arabs to such an degree. However this excludes anti-Arab Iranians.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i am sure that Egypt will help our allies in the gulf if needed we have nothing to worry about even if turkey overreact what the worse they could do make a speech about us ?? dealing with qatar have been my wish for a long time glad to see it finally happening



Of course we have nothing to worry about, brother. However I am more curious about what this really is about as I don't think that the official explanations are enough. Something has definitely happened behind the curtains that we will have to find out in the coming time. I think that it is related to Yemen.

In any regard, Qatari mouth pieces such as Al-Jazeera and their propaganda against many Arab states reached unacceptable heights, in particular against Egypt. To such an extend that they tolerated people calling for terrorism openly in Egypt. Similar stupid actions will no longer be tolerated. It's something related to Sheikh Hamad and his son. Something is definitely wrong with those two individuals as there were never any problems before Sheikh Hamad toppled his own father in 1995, who died not long ago. Qatar can have their own policy but it should not be a policy that puts the GCC and much of the Arab world in jeopardy. That will obviously not be tolerated.

I am sure that those 2 US bases in Qatar could be relocated to nearby smaller GCC states or even temporarily letting them use bases within KSA or elsewhere in the region. Those 2 bases should not be an excuse for the US which is the only relevant non-native country in this dispute. Neither Iran or Turkey plays any role here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

xenon54 said:


> Its Middle East...


Nope its west asia


----------



## The SC

Dr. Anwar Gargash, UAE Minister of State for Foreign Affairs, summarize a lot in recent Hashtags

He said that what happened was the result of several accumulations and many years of the Doha trend in recent years to work in a harmful way to the GCC and member countries. This trend was translated in support of party groups that are primarily a threat to the Gulf countries and even to their societies in other Arab countries, and what was said previously in a statement today supported by other parties is to confirm that the 2014 crisis in the withdrawal of ambassadors did not work in changing behavior and the incorrigible dialogue

He adds that the subject has nothing to do with the independence of the resolution and the non-dependence and beyond that Qatar is free and it is not necessary for Saudi Arabia, the UAE or any country to impose guardianship on what Doha wants to do. The independence of the direction and the decision is guaranteed but it is rejected not in its origin. But as the orientation is harmful to Member States

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Zibago said:


> I am not against any group just concerned what will be the outcome of this crisis
> 
> 
> Right now in Pakistan there is epic confusion what the fish just happened and what should our policy be?
> +++++++++++++++++
> *Pakistan has no plans to cut off ties with Qatar*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> By: Samaa Web Desk
> 
> Published in Global, Pakistan
> 
> Be the first to comment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan has no immediate plans to cut off diplomatic ties with Qatar, a spokesperson for the foreign ministry said on Monday.
> 
> “[The country] has no such plans,” said Nafees Zakaria, following Monday’s surprise severing of ties with Qatar by Islamabad’s key ally, Saudi Arabia, and three other Middle East nations.
> 
> “At the moment there is nothing on Qatar issue,” Zakaria said. “[We] will issue a statement if some development takes place.”
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain severed their ties with Qatar on Monday, accusing it of supporting terrorism, opening up the worst rift in years among some of the most powerful states in the Arab world.
> 
> The coordinated move dramatically escalates a dispute over Qatar’s support of the Muslim Brotherhood, the world’s oldest Islamist movement, and adds accusations that Doha even backs the agenda of Saudi Arabia’s regional arch-rival Iran.
> 
> Pakistan, which has a significant Shia Muslim population, has in recent years been caught between the feud between its Sunni ally, Saudi Arabia, and Shia-majority neighbor Iran.
> https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/06/pakistan-has-no-plans-to-cut-off-ties-with-qatar/
> We will wait and see what happens in few days and react accordingly


 
This is the beauty of being a central power. You're equidistant to all arcs. And, this happens to the folks who carry the DNA of building empires with as much racial linguistic, religious, geographic etc. diversification as possible. And, this occurs not by accidents but by designs!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Kuwaiti Emir meets with Saudi royal adviser, urges Qatar to ‘contain tensions’*




Prince Khalid bin Faisal was received by upon his arrival by Kuwait’s Minister of State for Cabinet Affairs and Acting Minister of Information. (KUNA)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya EnglishMonday, 5 June 2017

Kuwaiti Emir Sheikh Sabah Al Ahmad Al Jaber Al Sabah has met with key adviser to Saudi Arabia’s King Salman Prince Khalid bin Faisal Al Saud on Monday night and had urged Qatari Emir Tamim to contain tensions during phone hours later.

Kuwait's official news agency said that Prince Khalid delivered a letter from Saudi King Salman to the Kuwaiti Emir that discussed bilateral ties between the two Gulf countries and the latest regional developments.

Prince Khalid bin Faisal, the current Governor of Makkah Province, was received by upon his arrival by Kuwait’s Minister of State for Cabinet Affairs and Acting Minister of Information Sheikh Mohammed Al-Abdullah Al-Sabah.

Hours after meeting with the Saudi delegation, the Kuwaiti Emir phoned Qatari Emir Tamim Al-Thani and urged him to “exercise restraint and refrain from steps that would escalate the situation”.

“In a phone call with the Qatari Emir, (Kuwait’s Emir) hoped Sheikh Tamim would give a chance to efforts aimed at containing tension in brotherly relations among brothers,” according to a statement by Kuwait News Agency (KUNA).

Last Update: Tuesday, 6 June 2017 KSA 01:14 - GMT 22:14

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...audi-Arabia-s-King-Salman-reaches-Kuwait.html

*Houthi militia leaders, Iran come to Qatar’s defense after severance of ties*




Mohammad Ali al-Houthi expressed readiness to cooperate with Qatar, describing them as ‘loyal’. (File photo: AFP)
Staff writer, Al Arabiya English

Tuesday, 6 June 2017

Houthi militia leadership joined Iran in declaring their support for Qatar after several GCC states and Egypt severed ties with Doha on Monday in the latest developments of a widening rift between Qatar and its Gulf neighbors.

Mohammad Ali al-Houthi, head of the so-called Revolutionary Committee, expressed readiness to cooperate with Qatar, describing them as “loyal”.

The Arab Coalition has also announced that it has suspended Qatar’s participation in all efforts to restore the legitimate government in Yemen.

Meanwhile, Iran's Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Bahram Qassimi said that Tehran considered the use of sanctions as “an inefficient, blameworthy, rejected, and unacceptable move”.

*EXPLAINER: **Reasons why Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain and Egypt severed ties with Qatar*

General Authority of Civil Aviation (GACA) has issued a decision banning all Qatari airlines and aircraft from landing at Saudi Arabia’s airports immediately.

It has also been estimated that Qatar stands to lose 82 percent of its Gulf imports due to closing of the borders and economic sanctions. Qatar relies heavily on the Gulf countries in its trade and imports, especially with Saudi Arabia and the UAE.

However, the Association of Iranian Agricultural Exporters announced that it would be ready to supply Qatar with food products and other needs.

Last Update: Tuesday, 6 June 2017 KSA 01:55 - GMT 22:55

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...-Qatar-s-defense-after-severance-of-ties.html

No surprise that the Houthi terrorist cultists and the Iranian Mullah's are trying to give olive branches to Qatar, however will Qatar be suicidal enough to bite the bait? Very little points to this. If Tamim takes the bite we should finish him off as we finished his father off, Gaddafi and other barking clowns that tried to stir trouble up in our lands. Whatever treachery has occurred (because everything points to that being the case) will not be forgotten as per Arab culture, in particular in the GCC. Qatar (more precisely the current regime in power) has committed a huge mistake. Trust will not come out of a sudden but real changes will have to follow as well. Qatar's actions will be closely monitored from now on and and conclusions will be drawn and actions taken if the lines will be crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

war&peace said:


> However if Pakistani establishment plays an active role and egages other influential countries of the region on this issue then these states can be forced to reconcile and discuss their issues through peaceful dialogue.


Who knows they're already may be there. Anyway, this sort of _Musibet_ is nothing to be afraid of. Rather, they bear the opportunity to extract a thousand _Nesihat_. Now, all the folks in the region may put their heads together to see where things have gone wrong. How come they always remain at the losers' end with _Jan, Mal and Namus_ being destroyed the way the river of lava from a volcanic eruption destroys everything on its path!!!



Saif al-Arab said:


> *Kuwaiti Emir meets with Saudi royal adviser, urges Qatar to ‘contain tensions’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Khalid bin Faisal was received by upon his arrival by Kuwait’s Minister of State for Cabinet Affairs and Acting Minister of Information. (KUNA)
> 
> Staff writer, Al Arabiya EnglishMonday, 5 June 2017
> 
> Kuwaiti Emir Sheikh Sabah Al Ahmad Al Jaber Al Sabah has met with key adviser to Saudi Arabia’s King Salman Prince Khalid bin Faisal Al Saud on Monday night and had urged Qatari Emir Tamim to contain tensions during phone hours later.
> 
> Kuwait's official news agency said that Prince Khalid delivered a letter from Saudi King Salman to the Kuwaiti Emir that discussed bilateral ties between the two Gulf countries and the latest regional developments.
> 
> Prince Khalid bin Faisal, the current Governor of Makkah Province, was received by upon his arrival by Kuwait’s Minister of State for Cabinet Affairs and Acting Minister of Information Sheikh Mohammed Al-Abdullah Al-Sabah.
> 
> Hours after meeting with the Saudi delegation, the Kuwaiti Emir phoned Qatari Emir Tamim Al-Thani and urged him to “exercise restraint and refrain from steps that would escalate the situation”.
> 
> “In a phone call with the Qatari Emir, (Kuwait’s Emir) hoped Sheikh Tamim would give a chance to efforts aimed at containing tension in brotherly relations among brothers,” according to a statement by Kuwait News Agency (KUNA).
> 
> Last Update: Tuesday, 6 June 2017 KSA 01:14 - GMT 22:14
> 
> https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...audi-Arabia-s-King-Salman-reaches-Kuwait.html
> 
> *Houthi militia leaders, Iran come to Qatar’s defense after severance of ties*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Ali al-Houthi expressed readiness to cooperate with Qatar, describing them as ‘loyal’. (File photo: AFP)
> Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
> 
> Tuesday, 6 June 2017
> 
> Houthi militia leadership joined Iran in declaring their support for Qatar after several GCC states and Egypt severed ties with Doha on Monday in the latest developments of a widening rift between Qatar and its Gulf neighbors.
> 
> Mohammad Ali al-Houthi, head of the so-called Revolutionary Committee, expressed readiness to cooperate with Qatar, describing them as “loyal”.
> 
> The Arab Coalition has also announced that it has suspended Qatar’s participation in all efforts to restore the legitimate government in Yemen.
> 
> Meanwhile, Iran's Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Bahram Qassimi said that Tehran considered the use of sanctions as “an inefficient, blameworthy, rejected, and unacceptable move”.
> 
> *EXPLAINER: **Reasons why Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain and Egypt severed ties with Qatar*
> 
> General Authority of Civil Aviation (GACA) has issued a decision banning all Qatari airlines and aircraft from landing at Saudi Arabia’s airports immediately.
> 
> It has also been estimated that Qatar stands to lose 82 percent of its Gulf imports due to closing of the borders and economic sanctions. Qatar relies heavily on the Gulf countries in its trade and imports, especially with Saudi Arabia and the UAE.
> 
> However, the Association of Iranian Agricultural Exporters announced that it would be ready to supply Qatar with food products and other needs.
> 
> Last Update: Tuesday, 6 June 2017 KSA 01:55 - GMT 22:55
> 
> https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...-Qatar-s-defense-after-severance-of-ties.html
> 
> No surprise that the Houthi terrorist cultists and the Iranian Mullah's are trying to give olive branches to Qatar, however will Qatar be suicidal enough to bite the bait? Very little points to this. If Tamim takes the bite we should finish him off as we finished his father off, Gaddafi and other barking clowns that tried to stir trouble up in our lands. Whatever treachery has occurred (because everything points to that being the case) will not be forgotten as per Arab culture, in particular in the GCC. Qatar (more precisely the current regime in power) has committed a huge mistake. Trust will not come out of a sudden but real changes will have to follow as well.


The Turkish base is already there, so the Iranians don't have to "worry"!!!! When Yavuz Sultan Selim took the reign into his hands Shah Ismail receded, and peace was ensured for the next 4 centuries!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Somali-Turk

Bima said:


> Believe me, persian empire wont get victory, forever. Coz Prophet Muhammad (shalawat and peace be upon him) has prayed for their destruction.


source?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hopefully such apeshit crazy women and persons are not influencing actual Qatari policy although that could explain if something has pissed us off.

@Full Moon

*Time to teach that 45 year old tiny entity a lesson again and remind them of which entity they were a part of for millennia during Islamic and pre-Islamic times.
*
Old but gold:


----------



## Avicenna

lol I'm not sure what's more annoying, my little barking chihuahua or your constant delusional posts about Saudi grandeur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bima

Somali-Turk said:


> source?


Shahih Bukhari with mursal path at the Prophet's pray

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Avicenna said:


> lol I'm not sure what's more annoying, my little barking chihuahua or your constant delusional posts about Saudi grandeur.



You will be reminded of our grandeur and that of Arabs and the Arab world whenever you bark about topics that do not concern you and which you have no clues about, my Bangladeshi friend using US flags as a cover.

Anyway did you know that your people are worst treated (by far) in Qatar? Or that it is a 45 year old entity that was part of empires and civilizations native to KSA for millennia during the Islamic and pre-Islamic era. Do you also know that Qatar cannot afford to piss of KSA let alone all the other GCC states and much of the Arab world? They will eventually do what they must do which is all that matters. You think that a tiny 200.000 big nation can take this region as hostage or do anything serious without there being serious consequences for them? Of course not.


----------



## Nabateus

Shepherd7 said:


> Bunch of peasants rooted you in yemen but you act though against Turkey and Turkic world is 350 million


the mountainous geographical landscape of Yemen is the most natural fortification that small scale group will need to hold up against larger army. as you know gang wars is different and much harder for every professional trained army. Saudi generals are not stupid to be trapped in suicidal mission deep in the mountains like the Egyptian and Turkish ones. and they never rooted "Saudi" army, but you probably have skewed definition of what is rooting.

but let me enlighten you, especially in military forum. that the bunch of peasants you attend to degrade had literally -without any exaggerated affirmation from my part- rooted the Turkish army that was sent to Yemen to counter the Arab revolution.

there's famous Turkish folk song that was written by the locals of mus ;

There is no cloud in the air, What is that smoke?
There is no death in the neighborhood, What is that cry?
Those Yemen lands are so rugged

Over there is Yemen, its rose is fenugreek
Those who go never return, Why?
This is Housh, its roads are steep
Those who go never return, What's going on?

Saz is being played in front of the barracks
It's giving me heartache that he's barefoot
Girls cry to the ones who went to Yemen

Over there is Yemen, its rose is fenugreek
Those who go never return, Why?
This is Housh, its roads are steep
Those who go never return, What's going on?

There is a repeated voice in front of the barracks,
Look in his bag I wonder what he has,
A pair of shoes and a fez!

Over there is Yemen, its rose is fenugreek
Those who go never return, Why?
This is Housh, its roads are steep
Those who go never return, What's going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Sad to see this day that we Muslims lost our temper to Muslim brotherhood


----------



## blondeturkish

the middle east is a mess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Saif al-Arab said:


> You will be reminded of our grandeur and that of Arabs and the Arab world whenever you bark about topics that do not concern you and which you have no clues about, my Bangladeshi friend using US flags as a cover.
> 
> Anyway did you know that your people are worst treated (by far) in Qatar? Or that it is a 45 year old entity that was part of empires and civilizations native to KSA for millennia during the Islamic and pre-Islamic era. Do you also know that Qatar cannot afford to piss of KSA let alone all the other GCC states and much of the Arab world? They will eventually do what they must do which is all that matters. You think that a tiny 200.000 big nation can take this region as hostage or do anything serious without there being serious consequences for them? Of course not.



Keep barking dawg. Firstly, I'm an American of Bengali origin. Secondly , it actually pains me to criticize Saudi Arabia for sentimental reasons due to the historical connections to Islam. However, in the present day, I absolutely despise what is going on concerning politics as it relates to the Saudi and UAE leadership. 

It is beyond sad what transpired a few weeks ago where you had the Saudi leadership practically fawn over Donald Trump. Your leaders have chosen to work the US and Israel to contain Iran. The ultimate beneficiary of this will be Israel. You have sold out the Palestinians. For that matter you have sold out the Muslim world. Instead focusing on petty sectarian conflicts engineered and nurtured by those outside the region. 

Either the leadership of SA and UAE are incredibally stupid and doesn't see this. Or they really don't care about anything but self preservation.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Avicenna said:


> Keep barking dawg. Firstly, I'm an American of Bengali origin. Secondly , it actually pains me to criticize Saudi Arabia for sentimental reasons due to the historical connections to Islam. However, in the present day, I absolutely despise what is going on concerning politics as it relates to the Saudi and UAE leadership.
> 
> It is beyond sad what transpired a few weeks ago where you had the Saudi leadership practically fawn over Donald Trump. Your leaders have chosen to work the US and Israel to contain Iran. The ultimate beneficiary of this will be Israel. You have sold out the Palestinians. For that matter you have sold out the Muslim world. Instead focusing on petty sectarian conflicts engineered and nurtured by those outside the region.
> 
> Either the leadership of SA and UAE are incredibally stupid and doesn't see this. Or they really don't care about anything but self preservation.



Telling historical realities and the hard cold truth is not "barking". Barking is what you are doing currently.

Who cares what your nationality is? You are a Bangladeshi. Use at least one Bangladeshi flag if you have any shame left.

You must be thinking about Qatar, the same regime that is praising Israel openly and has the closest ties to Israel. Or the same Qatar that hosts the largest US bases in the region.

So I will ask again, do you think that tiny 200.000 big Qatar, which is 45 years old and has no past history of existing as a independent state, it was always part of civilizations, empires, kingdoms and in general ruling dynasties based in KSA or from KSA for millennia and its policy, if deemed harmful, will be tolerated? It will not.


----------



## Arefin007

Avicenna said:


> Keep barking dawg. Firstly, I'm an American of Bengali origin. Secondly , it actually pains me to criticize Saudi Arabia for sentimental reasons due to the historical connections to Islam. However, in the present day, I absolutely despise what is going on concerning politics as it relates to the Saudi and UAE leadership.
> 
> It is beyond sad what transpired a few weeks ago where you had the Saudi leadership practically fawn over Donald Trump. Your leaders have chosen to work the US and Israel to contain Iran. The ultimate beneficiary of this will be Israel. You have sold out the Palestinians. For that matter you have sold out the Muslim world. Instead focusing on petty sectarian conflicts engineered and nurtured by those outside the region.
> 
> Either the leadership of SA and UAE are incredibally stupid and doesn't see this. Or they really don't care about anything but self preservation.


nobody here care what goes on there there is nothing called ommat. arabs do whats best for them we do whats best for ourselves. world move beyond religion nonsense


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Jezz, the M.E. is just a mess.


----------



## Avicenna

First off, my nationality is American. My ethnicity is South Asian more specifically Bengali. Learn the nuance.

Secondly, if YOU have any shame, instead of patting yourself on the back and talking of Arab grandeur; take a step back and analyze what's REALLY going on. Do you really think engaging a Trump administration in this way is going to lead to any good? Not short term, but long term? Come on man, you guys are getting PLAYED. 

In the back scenes somewhere was a green light given by the US government for SA and UAE to do this. This thing with Iran has to stop. This fighting within the GCC has to stop. I realize that SA and UAE have their own reasons for doing this, mostly pertaining to self preservation. But dont think for a second that individuals in Washington and Tel Aviv arn't pulling the strings for you Arab puppets.



Arefin007 said:


> nobody here care what goes on there there is nothing called ommat. arabs do whats best for them we do whats best for ourselves. world move beyond religion nonsense



Yes unfortunately you are correct.

But Islam is not non sense. And in fact is very relevant for what's happening in the world today.
The problem is people do not follow it. As evidenced by this ridiculousness in this GCC conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Avicenna said:


> First off, my nationality is American. My ethnicity is South Asian more specifically Bengali. Learn the nuance.
> 
> Secondly, if YOU have any shame, instead of patting yourself on the back and talking of Arab grandeur; take a step back and analyze what's REALLY going on. Do you really think engaging a Trump administration in this way is going to lead to any good? Not short term, but long term? Come on man, you guys are getting PLAYED.
> 
> In the back scenes somewhere was a green light given by the US government for SA and UAE to do this. This thing with Iran has to stop. This fighting within the GCC has to stop. I realize that SA and UAE have their own reasons for doing this, mostly pertaining to self preservation. But dont think for a second that individuals in Washington and Tel Aviv arn't pulling the strings for you Arab puppets.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes unfortunately you are correct.
> 
> But Islam is not non sense. And in fact is very relevant for what's happening in the world today.
> The problem is people do not follow it. As evidenced by this ridiculousness in this GCC conflict.



I understand the difference. However what I don't understand is you hiding the fact that you are of Bangladeshi origin. People seeing your flags will assume that you are an average American.

This has nothing to do with Iran. What makes you think that? What has the US to do with anything let alone Trump? Was Trump also behind somewhat similar (although less harsh actions) in 2013?

You are basically shouting about "puppets", "zionism" etc. forgetting that Qatar is the biggest puppet in the GCC (by far) and the biggest "Zionist" entity.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Gulf plunged into diplomatic crisis as countries cut ties with Qatar*
Qatari diplomats ejected and land, air and sea traffic routes cut off in row over terror and regional stability
Saudi Arabia TV reports on cutting of ties with Qatar
Patrick Wintour Diplomatic editor

Monday 5 June 2017 17.39 BST First published on Monday 5 June 2017 04.01 BST

The Gulf has been hit by its biggest diplomatic crisis in years after Arab nations including Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt and Bahrain cut ties with Qatar, accusing it of destabilising the region with its support for Islamist groups.

The countries said they would halt all land, air and sea traffic with Qatar, eject its diplomats and order Qatari citizens to leave the Gulf states within 14 days. Shoppers in the Qatari capital, Doha, meanwhile packed supermarkets amid fears the country, which relies on imports from its neighbours, would face food shortages after Saudi Arabia closed its sole land border.

Social media reports from Doha showed supermarket shelves empty as nervous consumers began to worry that stocks of food and water would run out. As much as 40% of Qatar’s food comes over the Saudi border.

The small but very wealthy nation, the richest in the world per capita, was also expelled from a Saudi-led coalition fighting in Yemen.

The coordinated move dramatically escalates a dispute over Qatar’s support of Islamist movements, including the Muslim Brotherhood, and its perceived tolerance of Saudi Arabia’s arch-rival, Iran. The dispute is the worst to hit the Gulf since the formation of the Gulf Co-operation Council in 1981.

Qatar’s foreign affairs ministry said the measures were unjustified and based on false claims and assumptions. As the Qatari stock market tumbled and oil prices rose, it accused its fellow Gulf states of violating its sovereignty.

“The state of Qatar has been subjected to a campaign of lies that have reached the point of complete fabrication,” a statement said. “It reveals a hidden plan to undermine the state of Qatar.”

Saudi Arabia said it took the decision to cut diplomatic ties owing to Qatar’s “embrace of various terrorist and sectarian groups aimed at destabilising the region”, including the Muslim Brotherhood, al-Qaida, Islamic State and groups supported by Iran in Saudi Arabia’s restive eastern province of Qatif.

Egypt’s foreign ministry accused Qatar of taking an “antagonist approach” towards the country and said “all attempts to stop it from supporting terrorist groups failed”. It gave the Qatari ambassador 48 hours to leave Egypt, and ordered its own chargé d’affaires in Qatar to return to Cairo within 48 hours.

The tiny island nation of Bahrain blamed its decision on Qatar’s “media incitement, support for armed terrorist activities, and funding linked to Iranian groups to carry out sabotage and spreading chaos in Bahrain”.

In a sign of Qatar’s growing isolation, Yemen’s internationally backed government – which no longer holds its capital and large portions of the country – joined the move to break relations, as did the Maldives and the government based in eastern Libya
There effect on air travel in the region was immediate. Qatar Airways, one of the region’s major long-haul carriers, said it was suspending all flights to Saudi Arabia. Etihad, the Abu Dhabi-based carrier, said it would suspend flights to Qatar “until further notice”. Emirates, the Dubai-based carrier, announced it would suspend Qatar flights starting on Tuesday, and Dubai-based budget carrier flydubai said it would suspend flights to and from Doha from Tuesday.

Egypt announced its airspace will be closed to all Qatari airplanes from Tuesday.

Monday’s diplomatic moves came two weeks after four Arab countries blocked Qatar-based media over the appearance of comments attributed to the Qatari emir that praised Iran. Qatar said hackers had taken over the website of its state-run news agency and faked the comments.

A senior Iranian official said the decision to sever ties with Qatar would not help end the crisis in the Middle East. Hamid Aboutalebi, deputy chief of staff for Iran’s president, Hassan Rouhani, tweeted: “The era of cutting diplomatic ties and closing borders is over … it is not a way to resolve crisis. These countries have no other option but to start regional dialogue.”

The US military said it had “no plans to change our posture in Qatar” amid the diplomatic crisis. Qatar is home to the sprawling al-Udeid airbase, which houses the US military’s central command and 10,000 American troops.

Qatar has long faced criticism from its Arab neighbours over its support of Islamists and Doha has long welcomed senior figures from Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood.

The Saudi’s chief worry is the Muslim Brotherhood, the transnational Sunni Islamist political movement outlawed by Saudi Arabia and the UAE, which regards it as posing a threat to their system of hereditary rule.

Gulf countries led by Saudi Arabia fell out with Qatar over its backing of the former Egyptian president, Mohamed Morsi, a Brotherhood member, and in March 2014, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain recalled their ambassadors from Qatar over the rift.

Diplomatic relations resumed eight months later when Qatar forced some Brotherhood members to leave the country and quieted others but the 2014 crisis did not involve a land and sea blockade, as is threatened now.

The Qatar Council issued a fresh statement on Monday afternoon seeking to reassure its citizens that it had taken the necessary steps to ensure normal life continued, including by keeping sea ports open for trade and making sure that air space with countries not involved in the boycott remained open. It said it would not expel the 300,000 Egyptians working in Qatar as a reprisal.

Saudi Arabia however kept up the pressure on Qatar by saying it was withdrawing al-Jazeera’s media licence and closing its Saudi office, saying the Qatar-funded broadcaster had promoted terrorist plots and supported the Houthi rebels in Yemen.

It also banned all Qatar flagged vessels from is ports and lorries due to enter Qatar over the Saudi border were blocked from doing so.

The Saudi aim is to apply pressure to make Qatar change its foreign policy, but questioning the legitimacy of a fellow monarch could prove to be a double edged sword for any Gulf ruler.

Since 2014, Qatar has repeatedly and strongly denied that it funds extremist groups. However, it remains a key financial patron of the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip and has been the home of the exiled Hamas official Khaled Mashaal since 2012. One of the first signs of any compromise will be the withdrawal of Hamas leaders from Doha.

Western officials have also accused Qatar of allowing or even encouraging funding of Sunni extremists such as al-Qaida’s branch in Syria, once known as the Nusra Front.

The row comes only two weeks after the US president, Donald Trump, visited the Middle East to seal major defence contracts with Saudi Arabia worth $110bn, set up an anti-extremist institute in Riyadh and urge the Gulf states to build an alliance against Iran.

The Saudis are in part countering the allegation of funding extremism, frequently made in Washington and in the past by Trump himself, by pointing the finger at Qatar for backing terrorism.
Trump joins ceremonial sword dance in Saudi Arabia
Speaking in Australia, the US secretary of state, Rex Tillerson, played down the seriousness of the diplomatic dispute and said it would not affect counter-terrorism efforts.

“I think what we’re witnessing is a growing list of irritants in the region that have been there for some time, and they’ve bubbled up so that countries have taken action in order to have those differences addressed,” he said.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...erm=229323&subid=23112432&CMP=EMCNEWEML6619I2


----------



## zartosht

the Saudi way of "diplomacy" seems to be open bullying.

do as we say, or else. not even the US openly humiliates their vassals like this. there is not a more arrogant creature on earth then a Saudi royal. And the youthful inexperience of their new king in waiting definitely shows.

only a matter of time before the Saudi's overreach with this short sided strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are basically shouting about "puppets", "zionism" etc. forgetting that Qatar is the biggest puppet in the GCC (by far) and the biggest "Zionist" entity.


All the GCC countries are. All these countries are weak, kings are slave to the west, because of stashed wealth other countries. Had these countries invested within muslim countries today, ME would not have been standing at this juncture, where Iraq, Syria, Libya etc are no entity anymore. All this to save kingdoms and not the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Panther 57 said:


> All the GCC countries are. All these countries are weak, kings are slave to the west, because of stashed wealth other countries. Had these countries invested within muslim countries today, ME would not have been standing at this juncture, where Iraq, Syria, Libya etc are no entity anymore. All this to save kingdoms and not the nation.



Using that short-sighted logic, Pakistan and all Muslim countries are that. GCC states are the main investors in the Arab and Muslim world.

Events in Iraq, Syria and Libya are internal events although outsiders have tried to fuel the flames. However if those countries were led by competent regimes and just ones, we would not have seen the chaos that we see. Chaos that is temporary and not permanent. Iraq is already recovering by large. Good signs in Libya lately as well. Syria is another story and you are blaming the wrong actors here.



BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Gulf plunged into diplomatic crisis as countries cut ties with Qatar*
> Qatari diplomats ejected and land, air and sea traffic routes cut off in row over terror and regional stability
> Saudi Arabia TV reports on cutting of ties with Qatar
> Patrick Wintour Diplomatic editor
> 
> Monday 5 June 2017 17.39 BST First published on Monday 5 June 2017 04.01 BST
> 
> The Gulf has been hit by its biggest diplomatic crisis in years after Arab nations including Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt and Bahrain cut ties with Qatar, accusing it of destabilising the region with its support for Islamist groups.
> 
> The countries said they would halt all land, air and sea traffic with Qatar, eject its diplomats and order Qatari citizens to leave the Gulf states within 14 days. Shoppers in the Qatari capital, Doha, meanwhile packed supermarkets amid fears the country, which relies on imports from its neighbours, would face food shortages after Saudi Arabia closed its sole land border.
> 
> Social media reports from Doha showed supermarket shelves empty as nervous consumers began to worry that stocks of food and water would run out. As much as 40% of Qatar’s food comes over the Saudi border.
> 
> The small but very wealthy nation, the richest in the world per capita, was also expelled from a Saudi-led coalition fighting in Yemen.
> 
> The coordinated move dramatically escalates a dispute over Qatar’s support of Islamist movements, including the Muslim Brotherhood, and its perceived tolerance of Saudi Arabia’s arch-rival, Iran. The dispute is the worst to hit the Gulf since the formation of the Gulf Co-operation Council in 1981.
> 
> Qatar’s foreign affairs ministry said the measures were unjustified and based on false claims and assumptions. As the Qatari stock market tumbled and oil prices rose, it accused its fellow Gulf states of violating its sovereignty.
> 
> “The state of Qatar has been subjected to a campaign of lies that have reached the point of complete fabrication,” a statement said. “It reveals a hidden plan to undermine the state of Qatar.”
> 
> Saudi Arabia said it took the decision to cut diplomatic ties owing to Qatar’s “embrace of various terrorist and sectarian groups aimed at destabilising the region”, including the Muslim Brotherhood, al-Qaida, Islamic State and groups supported by Iran in Saudi Arabia’s restive eastern province of Qatif.
> 
> Egypt’s foreign ministry accused Qatar of taking an “antagonist approach” towards the country and said “all attempts to stop it from supporting terrorist groups failed”. It gave the Qatari ambassador 48 hours to leave Egypt, and ordered its own chargé d’affaires in Qatar to return to Cairo within 48 hours.
> 
> The tiny island nation of Bahrain blamed its decision on Qatar’s “media incitement, support for armed terrorist activities, and funding linked to Iranian groups to carry out sabotage and spreading chaos in Bahrain”.
> 
> In a sign of Qatar’s growing isolation, Yemen’s internationally backed government – which no longer holds its capital and large portions of the country – joined the move to break relations, as did the Maldives and the government based in eastern Libya
> There effect on air travel in the region was immediate. Qatar Airways, one of the region’s major long-haul carriers, said it was suspending all flights to Saudi Arabia. Etihad, the Abu Dhabi-based carrier, said it would suspend flights to Qatar “until further notice”. Emirates, the Dubai-based carrier, announced it would suspend Qatar flights starting on Tuesday, and Dubai-based budget carrier flydubai said it would suspend flights to and from Doha from Tuesday.
> 
> Egypt announced its airspace will be closed to all Qatari airplanes from Tuesday.
> 
> Monday’s diplomatic moves came two weeks after four Arab countries blocked Qatar-based media over the appearance of comments attributed to the Qatari emir that praised Iran. Qatar said hackers had taken over the website of its state-run news agency and faked the comments.
> 
> A senior Iranian official said the decision to sever ties with Qatar would not help end the crisis in the Middle East. Hamid Aboutalebi, deputy chief of staff for Iran’s president, Hassan Rouhani, tweeted: “The era of cutting diplomatic ties and closing borders is over … it is not a way to resolve crisis. These countries have no other option but to start regional dialogue.”
> 
> The US military said it had “no plans to change our posture in Qatar” amid the diplomatic crisis. Qatar is home to the sprawling al-Udeid airbase, which houses the US military’s central command and 10,000 American troops.
> 
> Qatar has long faced criticism from its Arab neighbours over its support of Islamists and Doha has long welcomed senior figures from Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> The Saudi’s chief worry is the Muslim Brotherhood, the transnational Sunni Islamist political movement outlawed by Saudi Arabia and the UAE, which regards it as posing a threat to their system of hereditary rule.
> 
> Gulf countries led by Saudi Arabia fell out with Qatar over its backing of the former Egyptian president, Mohamed Morsi, a Brotherhood member, and in March 2014, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain recalled their ambassadors from Qatar over the rift.
> 
> Diplomatic relations resumed eight months later when Qatar forced some Brotherhood members to leave the country and quieted others but the 2014 crisis did not involve a land and sea blockade, as is threatened now.
> 
> The Qatar Council issued a fresh statement on Monday afternoon seeking to reassure its citizens that it had taken the necessary steps to ensure normal life continued, including by keeping sea ports open for trade and making sure that air space with countries not involved in the boycott remained open. It said it would not expel the 300,000 Egyptians working in Qatar as a reprisal.
> 
> Saudi Arabia however kept up the pressure on Qatar by saying it was withdrawing al-Jazeera’s media licence and closing its Saudi office, saying the Qatar-funded broadcaster had promoted terrorist plots and supported the Houthi rebels in Yemen.
> 
> It also banned all Qatar flagged vessels from is ports and lorries due to enter Qatar over the Saudi border were blocked from doing so.
> 
> The Saudi aim is to apply pressure to make Qatar change its foreign policy, but questioning the legitimacy of a fellow monarch could prove to be a double edged sword for any Gulf ruler.
> 
> Since 2014, Qatar has repeatedly and strongly denied that it funds extremist groups. However, it remains a key financial patron of the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip and has been the home of the exiled Hamas official Khaled Mashaal since 2012. One of the first signs of any compromise will be the withdrawal of Hamas leaders from Doha.
> 
> Western officials have also accused Qatar of allowing or even encouraging funding of Sunni extremists such as al-Qaida’s branch in Syria, once known as the Nusra Front.
> 
> The row comes only two weeks after the US president, Donald Trump, visited the Middle East to seal major defence contracts with Saudi Arabia worth $110bn, set up an anti-extremist institute in Riyadh and urge the Gulf states to build an alliance against Iran.
> 
> The Saudis are in part countering the allegation of funding extremism, frequently made in Washington and in the past by Trump himself, by pointing the finger at Qatar for backing terrorism.
> Trump joins ceremonial sword dance in Saudi Arabia
> Speaking in Australia, the US secretary of state, Rex Tillerson, played down the seriousness of the diplomatic dispute and said it would not affect counter-terrorism efforts.
> 
> “I think what we’re witnessing is a growing list of irritants in the region that have been there for some time, and they’ve bubbled up so that countries have taken action in order to have those differences addressed,” he said.
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...erm=229323&subid=23112432&CMP=EMCNEWEML6619I2



Man, for Middle Eastern standards, this being described as "the worst diplomatic row in the 36 years history of the GCC", is a good measurement of how successful and peaceful GCC has actually been. An island of peace and stability in a ocean of instability.


----------



## Ghostwhowalks

US dependence on ME Oil is fast declining to a point where it will be negligible soon. Hence, now they are putting into action their plan to dismember the ME. Uptill now it was the fringe countries like Syria, Libya etc, but now they are striking at the heart of the region. My prediction, for what its worth, is that the ultimate loser in this will be KSA and the eventual winner in this game will be Iran. The more these things happen, the more victimised countries will gravitate towards a* Russia backed* Iran.

Maybe, just maybe, the Iran bashing is just a bogey. The real target is someone else??


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

so saudies are blaming qatar for relations with terrorist and cutting ties with them and othe gulf countires are also cutting ties with qatar. But what about saudi support to Al-qaida and many other terrorist organizations will saudi get the same treatment as qatar got or its just might is right


----------



## Arefin007

Avicenna said:


> First off, my nationality is American. My ethnicity is South Asian more specifically Bengali. Learn the nuance.
> 
> Secondly, if YOU have any shame, instead of patting yourself on the back and talking of Arab grandeur; take a step back and analyze what's REALLY going on. Do you really think engaging a Trump administration in this way is going to lead to any good? Not short term, but long term? Come on man, you guys are getting PLAYED.
> 
> In the back scenes somewhere was a green light given by the US government for SA and UAE to do this. This thing with Iran has to stop. This fighting within the GCC has to stop. I realize that SA and UAE have their own reasons for doing this, mostly pertaining to self preservation. But dont think for a second that individuals in Washington and Tel Aviv arn't pulling the strings for you Arab puppets.


listen arabs dont care about you. the ommat you talk of is nothing but a tool for arab imperialism

let me tell you one fact- pakistan always stood by the arabs during the arab israel conflict sent military help. when indo pak war broke out you know what happened no arab came to the ground to fight for them only diplomatic support nothing else. to this day they dont recognise israel but arab countries along with plo maintain great relations with its sworn enemy india. not that i care but ok LOL 

its your wish if you still want to believe in ommat nonsense i'll leave that to you


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

so enemies have finally able to divide gulf countries union. they finally got success in shaking the strong wall of gcc and gulf arab countries qatar is the first brick shaken from that wall wait and see who is the next brick


----------



## Fafnir

Avicenna said:


> lol I'm not sure what's more annoying, my little barking chihuahua or your constant delusional posts about Saudi grandeur.


Yeah,some of the posts here are pretty fu#king deluded,but thats what makes this thread so funny.


----------



## idune

Saudi condition to Qatar - 1) expel Yusuf al-Qaradawi 2) shut down Al Jazeera. Another word Saudis want Qatar to submit itself to sauds.


----------



## Beast

Saif al-Arab said:


> Using that short-sighted logic, Pakistan and all Muslim countries are that. GCC states are the main investors in the Arab and Muslim world.
> 
> Events in Iraq, Syria and Libya are internal events although outsiders have tried to fuel the flames. However if those countries were led by competent regimes and just ones, we would not have seen the chaos that we see. Chaos that is temporary and not permanent. Iraq is already recovering by large. Good signs in Libya lately as well. Syria is another story and you are blaming the wrong actors here.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, for Middle Eastern standards, this being described as "the worst diplomatic row in the 36 years history of the GCC", is a good measurement of how successful and peaceful GCC has actually been. An island of peace and stability in a ocean of instability.


Pakistan is now on correct track after alliances with China. For most M.E countries are not that fortunate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeGenD

EastAsian said:


> Pan-Gulfism goes nowhere under the leadership of Al Saud family.
> 
> Islam should look towards Iran as future model instead of Saudi. Being sanctioned by USA and EU, Iran has evolved into the most technologically advanced Muslim country in the whole world.
> 
> The Gulf states having access to western capitals and technologies are backward and quickly regress to stone age once oil runs out.


What a load of crap.

Iran and Syria are no role models for the Islamic bloc.



EastAsian said:


> I am not optimistic about GCC or Saudi. Saudi is an hydra of Eastern province, Nadj, Hejaz cobbled up by UK.
> 
> The Hejaz and Eastern province chap hate the Nadj, who is nothing but the most barbaric and uncivilized part of Saudi ever since Allah created mankind.
> 
> KSA will be down the day when USA decides to bring color revolution there. No surprise KSA heed the bidding of USA, knowing that the Al Saud family destiny is at the hand of its master.


Let me tell you one thing: If Saudi Arabia descend into chaos, damage will be irreversible and world war imminent. No entity (and I repeat no entity) would be allowed to threaten stability in Saudi Arabia. You will see a movement in Pakistan as well in support of Saudi Arabia.

Very easy to raise slogans against status-quo without understanding the ramifications/consequences.

We need both sides of the story to assess what went wrong in this case. I was not expecting this development but it is very serious. I hope that all issues will be settled amicably.

We don't want chaos and unrest in another Islamic state, specially a progressive state like Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*A family feud*
*Saudi Arabia cuts off Qatar*
The kingdom is raising tensions with its immediate neighbours as well as with Iran and Yemen






*Middle East and Africa*
Jun 5th 2017

SAUDI ARABIA and its satellites have repeatedly put their neighbour Qatar on notice, but never as severely as this. 
In 2014, they temporarily recalled their ambassadors from the tiny, rich Gulf statelet: but on June 5th, Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Bahrain announced they were not only severing diplomatic relations with Qatar, but their air, sea and land links too—meaning that Qatar’s only land border is to be closed. Panic buying is already reported in Qatari shops. Qataris must leave Saudi Arabia within days, and will henceforth be denied entry. For good measure the ambitious young Saudi defence minister and deputy crown prince, Muhammad bin Salman, expelled Qatar’s 1,000-strong force from the coalition he leads against rebels in Yemen.

Qatar is the world’s second-largest exporter of natural gas and will host the football World Cup in 2022, and it has sought to exert influence across the region. Saudi news outlets say the measures are reprisals for Qatar’s support for terrorism, including al-Qaeda. That said, other Gulf states, including Saudi Arabia and Kuwait, have also had to fend off claims that they—or their citizens—have helped to fund jihadists.

There are broader and older grievances at play, rooted in geopolitics and the place of Islam in politics. For decades, Saudi and Emirati officials have blamed Qatar, which protrudes like a sore thumb from the western Gulf, for breaking ranks with the Saudi-dominated six-nation Gulf Co-operation Council (GCC).

Qatar is one of three GCC states that still maintains cordial relations with Iran (Kuwait and Oman are the other two). Its emir, Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani, was quoted expressing reservations about Saudi Arabia’s increasingly belligerent posture against Iran. Qatar also sponsors and provides sanctuary to the Muslim Brotherhood, particularly irking the UAE, which deems the Brotherhood a terrorist group. And it also funds and hosts Al Jazeera, a broadcaster that offers a platform to Arab dissidents everywhere but in Qatar, and which fanned the flames of revolution and armed revolt during the Arab Spring.

For all their ambition, the Al Thanis have little appetite for confrontation. Qatar’s foreign ministry has meekly expressed “deep regret” at the severing of ties. In recent years Qatar has scaled back its public support for the Brotherhood. As tensions mounted in recent days it ejected senior members of the Palestinian branch of the Brotherhood, Hamas, and repatriated a dissident wanted in Saudi Arabia. It has disclaimed a headline criticising Saudi Arabia’s stance on Iran, and described the quote attributed to the emir as “fake news”.

But the isolation is unlikely to end soon. Saudi Arabia has yet to define its demands for restoring ties, and Qatar can expect little solace from other Arab states. Most of them are likely to welcome Qatar’s comeuppance. Egypt’s president and his fellow generals still fume at Al Jazeera for opposing their overthrow of the Brotherhood’s elected president in 2013; so Egypt quickly joined Saudi Arabia in cutting its links with Qatar. Yemen’s Saudi-supported government, and the UAE-backed authority in eastern Libya also declared they are following suit.

Historically, Qatar looked overseas for protection against Saudi bullying. The British kept the Saudis from extending their rule to its coastal protectorates in the 1920s. More recently, Qatar has reached out to an unlikely assembly of Israel, Iran, Turkey and America for support. Of late, though, its alliances have seemed to fray. Israel has deepened its security relationship with Qatar’s rivals, the UAE, and to a lesser extent, Saudi Arabia.

*American support may also be less certain. Qatar hosts the largest American base in the Middle East, al-Udeid. Located on the road to the Saudi border, Qataris have long viewed it as their best defence against invasion by land. But many Qataris now fear that America under Donald Trump might be less a regional referee than a Saudi cheerleader.* Last month Mr Trump chose Riyadh, the Saudi capital, as the first foreign destination of his presidency, and in return was greeted with Saudi pomp and arms contracts. His foreign policy advisers are reckoned to maintain close ties with Muhammad bin Zayed, the UAE’s de facto ruler, who has been urging America to move its forces there from Qatar for years.

Qatar could look to Turkey, which shares its favourable view of the Muslim Brotherhood and opened a base in the sheikhdom last year. Given his troubles at home, though, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, the Turkish president, might shy from a confrontation with the Al Sauds. That leaves Iran. The two countries jointly manage South Pars, the world’s largest gasfield. In addition, says a cleric close to Iran’s Supreme Leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, Iran has a defence pact with Qatar which commits it to the latter’s defence in the event of a Saudi attack. Already, Iranian officials have offered to send food shipments across the Gulf. Saudi Arabia’s impetuous actions risk further driving Qatar into the arms of Iran, and increasing the danger of armed confrontation with Shia state. 

In response to nervousness about both outcomes, oil and gas prices are rising.

http://www.economist.com/news/middl.../n/n/Daily_Dispatch/email&etear=dailydispatch


----------



## Sipahi

Saif al-Arab said:


> Using that short-sighted logic, Pakistan and all Muslim countries are that. GCC states are the main investors in the Arab and Muslim world.
> 
> Events in Iraq, Syria and Libya are internal events although outsiders have tried to fuel the flames. However if those countries were led by competent regimes and just ones, we would not have seen the chaos that we see. Chaos that is temporary and not permanent. Iraq is already recovering by large. Good signs in Libya lately as well. Syria is another story and you are blaming the wrong actors here.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, for Middle Eastern standards, this being described as "the worst diplomatic row in the 36 years history of the GCC", is a good measurement of how successful and peaceful GCC has actually been. An island of peace and stability in a ocean of instability.



Nobody can rule arabs better then Generals  it was always like that.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*5 things you need to know about what’s going on with Qatar*
ADAM GARRIE
It’s not every day that two states with similar societies and international alignments break into an open cold war, but this is what is happen between Qatar and Saudi Arabia.

Here’s what you need to know.

*1. Black Gold Meets Cold War In The Desert *
Qatar and Saudi Arabia are neighbours and the similarities do not end there. Both are heavily reliant on energy exports in order to fund their lavish domestic economies. Both practice similar forms of Salafist Islam and both countries have been the traditional enemies of secular Arab states, notably Syria. Both countries are sponsors of terrorism including al-Qaeda and ISIS at various times.

View image on Twitter





Follow

WikiLeaks 

✔@wikileaks
Hillary Clinton email reveals she knew of Saudi & Qatar government funding for ISIL (ISIS) by August 2014 https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/55380#efmA_RBEL …

Although the states are arguing over their differences, it is their similarities that are the real root of the crisis.

With experts predicting that oil prices will never recover as non-OPEC members continue to produce more energy and as China becomes a pioneer in green energy production, Saudi Arabia is feeling the economic sting and is trying to isolate a regional energy exporter.

Oil prices rose after Saudi and others made the announcement that they were breaking off relations with Qatar. However, the bigger question is: will the prices go back down? Most experts say yes, something which will embolden the deeply un-creative Saudi regime to take even more aggressive measures, even against neighbours with similar ideologies.

Although Saudi Arabia and Qatar had a somewhat similar spat in 2014, the current issue is far bigger.

Saudi has managed to convince many more countries to join in the boycott and Saudi Arabia has moved to shut down state-owned Qatari media, notably Al Jazeera. Saudi has also shut the border to Qatar as well as Saudi waters. Flights from the state airlines of Saudi Arabia and its ally the UAE to Qatar have all stopped. Furthermore, Saudi is now demanding that Qatar change the name of its Imam Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab Mosque, named for the spiritual father of the Saudi ideology.

It really is as if the Saudis and the UAE are building a kind of invisible but deeply unambiguous Berlin Wall around Qatar.
*
2. Qatar Diversifies Its ‘Geo-political Portfolio’ *
Qatar has long been attempting to subtly and at times overtly shift its international alliances in order to differentiate itself from Saudi and carve out a unique niche as a ‘separate but equal’ despotic Gulf state.

Most notably, Qatar has made overtures towards Iran just as Saudi’s habitually anti-Iranian stance goes into overdrive. The proximate cause of the dispute are now deleted Tweets from Qatar’s state-run news agency wherein Qatar’s supreme ruler Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani spoke warmly about Iran and even praised the Lebanese Resistance Hezbollah, a Shi’a party that is an ally of Iran but one considered a terrorist group by Saudi Arabia _and _the US.

Although Qatar continues to insist that the Tweet was the product of a hacking hoax, the Saudis are not buying it.

Qatar is by no means pro-Iranian, but pragmatism has led Qatar to seek possible business opportunities, especially in respect of gas deals with the Islamic Republic. The idea that a fellow Gulf Cooperation Council member might have any positive relations with Iran goes against everything Saudi Arabia and the United States stands for.

*3. What about Egypt? What do they have in common with Saudi Arabia? *
The short answer is that apart from the kinds of Saudi business dealings that proliferate throughout the entire world with the exceptions of countries like Syria and Iran, Egypt has little practically to do with Saudi.

Egypt is a secular, multi-faith state that has recently been under attack from Salafist terrorist groups like ISIS which are supported by both Saudi Arabia and Qatar.

However, unlike Saudi, Qatar supports the illegal group Muslim Brotherhood which briefly ruled Egypt between 2012 and 2013 after Barack Obama’s United States abandoned its traditional ally, former Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak.

Now that secular rule has been restored, Egypt is particularly angry with Qatar for funding and supporting the Muslim Brotherhood.

That being said, most Egyptians have very negative views about both states as do most moderate Sunnis and virtually all Shi’a Muslims and Christians.

The real shame is that Egypt which was the undisputed leader of the Arab world under the leadership of President Nasser, is now simply following in Saudi’s bleak shadow.
*
4. Saudi Arabia Accused Qatar of Sponsoring Terrorism…YES THAT Saudi Arabia *
Nobody said that the Saudi regime was honest, even though this time they’ve really gone for it. Saudi Arabia is by any estimation, the world’s largest state sponsor of terrorism. Qatar is also a state sponsor of much of the same kind of terrorism. Saudi Arabia is correct when it accuses Saudi Arabia of sponsoring terrorism, but this doesn’t mean that Saudi Arabia is suddenly on the side of the righteous. It means that Saudi Arabia is simply as hypocritical as it has always been.

In other words…pass the popcorn.
*
5. The Syrian Connection *
It is widely known that both Saudi Arabia and Qatar are fighting on the same side in Syria, using their mutual terrorist proxies who receive funds and arms from both states. This includes groups like ISIS and al-Qaeda as well as other Salafist terrorist groups.

Secular Ba’athist Syria has no relations with either Qatar or Saudi Arabia and this is unlikely to change in the immediate future.

However, with Saudi and Qatar now at loggerheads, it could mean that terrorists will have to pick which country they are loyal to and in the process they may lose one of their two main cash cows.

Furthermore, with Syria set to win the war against Qatari and Saudi funded terrorism, Qatar’s plans to build a gas pipeline to Turkey, running largely through Syria, may never happen. This was one of the main reasons Qatar sought to overthrow the legitimate government of the Syrian Arab Republic. It might also be a reason why having more or less given up on the Syrian pipeline, Qatar is embarrassingly (for Qatar) turning to Iran, which as everyone knows is fighting Qatari terrorists is Syria along side Iran’s partners against terrorism, The Syrian Arab Republic and Russian Federation.

Russia and America have remained neutral on the dispute as has Pakistan, an ally of both Saudi and Qatar, which depends greatly on investment from both countries.

This dispute will not immediately change the war in Syria, but it could lead to some fracturing in the loyalties and funds of jihadists.




http://theduran.com/5-things-need-k...ail&utm_term=0_ddd5d38c0f-d31e6e6f93-85828245

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Situation will eventually settle. Saudis need to recognize that Qatar's economic fortunes are shared with Iran. They can't afford the liberty the Saudis and other Emirates share. Similarly Kuwait's quietness is also attributable to Kuwait sharing border with now almost an Iranian sub province i.e. Iraq. Arabs need to realize that they can't work as a unity as now each and every state in GCC (Except Bahrain maybe which is effectively a satellite of KSA) holds diverse economic, geographic and diplomatic interests. Had Saudis kept Qataris on board, I am 110% sure that Sisi would have broken away because of his own demons with Muslim Brotherhood. GCC will have to evolve from 60s and 50s mindset and recognize her members' diversity and constraints. If they think that they can undermine Iran by pulling eachother's legs, that's gonna least serve their purpose. And lastly, KSA needs to rethink her strategy and start accepting the GCC as partners rather than subservient emirates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Panther 57 said:


> All the GCC countries are. All these countries are weak, kings are slave to the west, because of stashed wealth other countries. Had these countries invested within muslim countries today, ME would not have been standing at this juncture, where Iraq, Syria, Libya etc are no entity anymore. All this to save kingdoms and not the nation.



Exactly!


----------



## SBD-3

Sipahi said:


> Nobody can rule arabs better then Generals  it was always like that.


Well Pakistanis aren't far away either.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Is Turkey going to jump into the Qatar crisis?*
ADAM GARRIE

Of all of the non-Arab countries which publicly proclaimed neutrality over the current Qatar crisis, Turkey’s stated neutrality is the most difficult to swallow. Even Iran whose alleged steps towards semi-normalisation (and even that’s a stretch) with Qatar is a stated proximate cause of the Saudi led dispute, has taken a more neutral position, criticising the act rather than the states who enacted the total shutting off of Qatar from its neighbours and much of the wider Arab world.

The Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu gave a somewhat bold statement on the issue in comparison to the more nuanced ones coming from Russia, Iran and the United States. He said that the “unity and togetherness” of the Gulf is as important to Turkey as its own unity, a unity which one could be forgiven for saying is more fragile than that of the Gulf has generally been.

He then stated,“Turkey, as a responsible actor in its region and as term president of the Organization of Islamic Conference, is ready to do its best for resolving this disagreement between friendly and brotherly countries as soon as possible”.

In this sense Turkey has volunteered, albeit subtly to act as a mediator in the dispute, though at this point it is doubtful that two Arab kingdoms would want to take Turkey up on such an offer. If the dispute is prolonged however, this could perhaps change.

One could even imagine the US ‘outsourcing’ such a responsibility to Turkey in spite of Donald Trump’s frosty relationship with Turkish President Erdogan. Russia and Iran have wisely stayed well above the fray in every respect of this particular issue as of course has China.

But Turkey’s preference for Qatar over Saudi Arabia is clear. It’s preference for Qatar over Egypt is likewise clear, but for subtly different reasons.

In both Libya and Syria Turkey and Qatar are backing many of the same jihadist terrorist factions. Indeed,Qatar’s modest investments into Turkey’s economy have expanded into funding some of the jihadist groups in Syria which are under the putative wing of Erdogan.

Qatar’s backing of the Muslim Brotherhood has been stressed as one of Saudi’s justifications for breaking off all connections with its small neighbour. However, Saudi’s disdain for the Brotherhood is less ideological than it is systematic and strategic.

Saudi sees the Brotherhood as better organised and older competition for influence in the theocratic political spectrum of the Sunni Arab world. Saudi as the Qatar row demonstrates, does not like _any_ competition, in many ways Saudi hates competition more than it hates polar opposite political systems such as that of Iran. Of course the Saudis would deny this for the obvious reasons of wanting to save face. By contrast, Qatar has embraced the Brotherhood for the same reasons that Saudi shuns it. Qatar is happy to fund a group whose organisational and doctrinal structure needs no additional support from Qatar–they merely need Qatari money.

Turkey’s relationship with the Brotherhood at this point is the opposite of pragmatic. Erdogan’s political beliefs and instincts are very much in line with that of the Muslim Brotherhood. When Egypt was briefly ruled by the once again outlawed group, Turkish-Egyptian relations improved. Now that secular rule has been restored to Egypt, President Sisi will not forgive Erdogan any time soon, nor will he forgive the Qatari’s whose relationship with the Brotherhood reached a zenith during the rule of Egyptian Muslim Brotherhood President Morsi.

However much the pro-Qatari factions in Turkey want to see Egypt as an ‘ally’ of Saudi Arabia, the reality is that Egypt is rightly angry at Qatar and Turkey for their support of the hated Brotherhood regime, whereas Saudi dollars are plentiful and don’t come with this particular baggage of Qatari dollars, let alone the baggage of President Ergodan’s ideology or ego.

This didn’t stop the Turkish mainstream media paper Hurriyet from speaking of a ‘Saudi-Egyptian Axis’.

An opinion piece in the generally reasonable Al-Monitor  speaks of Erdogan fearing that he could be the next Morsi or even more strangely the next Qatar.

First of all, Turkey is not part of the Arab sphere of influence much though Erdgoan often wants to be. In many ways Turkey is far more distant to Sunni Arab countries than Iran is with Shi’a movements, parties and countries in the Arab world.

Erdogan’s position is indeed far more precarious than his followers would care to admit but none of these reasons have to do with the Gulf. They have to do with Erdogan’s disastrous interventions in Syria and Iraq, the Kurdish issue that Erdogan’s involvement in Syria and Iraq has inflamed both domestically and internationally and this is all compounded by Turkey’s own experiences with Salafist blow-back from Turkey’s neighbours as well as disgruntled secular Kemalists who are hating Erdogan more by the day in spite of their increased marginalisation at the hands of Erdogan. This has only made them more angry in many cases.

Erdogan’s followers see the same forces that are ‘undermining’ Qatar as the kinds of forces loyal to exiled Turkish Islamist Fethullah Gülen who Erdogan still blames for the attempted coup in 2016. It’s a strange comparison but it is indeed playing on the minds of some in Erdgoan’s party.

The only similarities between these two disputes are academic. Saudi and Qatar have similar political systems and broadly a similar geo-political position. Much the same can be said about Erdogan’s relationship with Fethullah Gülen, a former ally turned supreme enemy. Saudi and Qatar are drawn into hatred because of their similarities rather than their differences and the same scenario rightly applies to Erdogan and Gülen.

But beyond this, Turkey has nothing directly to fear from the Qatar political conflicts…for now.

If Turkey gets more deeply involved and knowing Erdogan, if Turkey does, Ankara’s pro-Qatari stance will show and Erdogan will alienate Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the UAE and others perhaps permanently.

This is very much in Erdogan’s hands. If he _truly _remains neutral, his rule in Turkey will remain as safe is it otherwise would be and he could even quietly step up business with an isolated Qatar that could use Turkey as a still open door to the region and the wider world. If he instead cooks his own goose by stepping into the situation with bravado he could get totally isolated from the remaining parts of the Arab world that aren’t all ready sick and tired of him.

http://theduran.com/is-turkey-going-to-jump-into-the-qatar-crisis/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Arefin007 said:


> listen arabs dont care about you. the ommat you talk of is nothing but a tool for arab imperialism
> 
> let me tell you one fact- pakistan always stood by the arabs during the arab israel conflict sent military help. when indo pak war broke out you know what happened no arab came to the ground to fight for them only diplomatic support nothing else. to this day they dont recognise israel but arab countries along with plo maintain great relations with its sworn enemy india. not that i care but ok LOL
> 
> its your wish if you still want to believe in ommat nonsense i'll leave that to you



It's not nonsense buddy. If you call yourself Muslim, then it is incumbent upon you to respect the concept.


----------



## Sipahi

SBD-3 said:


> Well Pakistanis aren't far away either.



We are evolving unlike arabs.


----------



## SBD-3

Sipahi said:


> We are evolving unlike arabs.


non-arabs pretty much like arabs.


----------



## Avicenna

Saif al-Arab said:


> I understand the difference. However what I don't understand is you hiding the fact that you are of Bangladeshi origin. People seeing your flags will assume that you are an average American.
> 
> This has nothing to do with Iran. What makes you think that? What has the US to do with anything let alone Trump? Was Trump also behind somewhat similar (although less harsh actions) in 2013?
> 
> You are basically shouting about "puppets", "zionism" etc. forgetting that Qatar is the biggest puppet in the GCC (by far) and the biggest "Zionist" entity.



Firstly, no one is hiding anything. Secondly, I am an average American. What I believe you are referring to is that I'm not white American. Thirdly, what flags I fly are irrelevant to this discussion.

The substance and arguments still stand. You guys are getting played by the Israelis and to a lesser extent the Americans. Stop fighting with Iran and realize the real threat which lays to your west.



BANGLAR BIR said:


> *5 things you need to know about what’s going on with Qatar*
> ADAM GARRIE
> It’s not every day that two states with similar societies and international alignments break into an open cold war, but this is what is happen between Qatar and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Here’s what you need to know.
> 
> *1. Black Gold Meets Cold War In The Desert *
> Qatar and Saudi Arabia are neighbours and the similarities do not end there. Both are heavily reliant on energy exports in order to fund their lavish domestic economies. Both practice similar forms of Salafist Islam and both countries have been the traditional enemies of secular Arab states, notably Syria. Both countries are sponsors of terrorism including al-Qaeda and ISIS at various times.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> WikiLeaks
> 
> ✔@wikileaks
> Hillary Clinton email reveals she knew of Saudi & Qatar government funding for ISIL (ISIS) by August 2014 https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/55380#efmA_RBEL …
> 
> Although the states are arguing over their differences, it is their similarities that are the real root of the crisis.
> 
> With experts predicting that oil prices will never recover as non-OPEC members continue to produce more energy and as China becomes a pioneer in green energy production, Saudi Arabia is feeling the economic sting and is trying to isolate a regional energy exporter.
> 
> Oil prices rose after Saudi and others made the announcement that they were breaking off relations with Qatar. However, the bigger question is: will the prices go back down? Most experts say yes, something which will embolden the deeply un-creative Saudi regime to take even more aggressive measures, even against neighbours with similar ideologies.
> 
> Although Saudi Arabia and Qatar had a somewhat similar spat in 2014, the current issue is far bigger.
> 
> Saudi has managed to convince many more countries to join in the boycott and Saudi Arabia has moved to shut down state-owned Qatari media, notably Al Jazeera. Saudi has also shut the border to Qatar as well as Saudi waters. Flights from the state airlines of Saudi Arabia and its ally the UAE to Qatar have all stopped. Furthermore, Saudi is now demanding that Qatar change the name of its Imam Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab Mosque, named for the spiritual father of the Saudi ideology.
> 
> It really is as if the Saudis and the UAE are building a kind of invisible but deeply unambiguous Berlin Wall around Qatar.
> *
> 2. Qatar Diversifies Its ‘Geo-political Portfolio’ *
> Qatar has long been attempting to subtly and at times overtly shift its international alliances in order to differentiate itself from Saudi and carve out a unique niche as a ‘separate but equal’ despotic Gulf state.
> 
> Most notably, Qatar has made overtures towards Iran just as Saudi’s habitually anti-Iranian stance goes into overdrive. The proximate cause of the dispute are now deleted Tweets from Qatar’s state-run news agency wherein Qatar’s supreme ruler Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani spoke warmly about Iran and even praised the Lebanese Resistance Hezbollah, a Shi’a party that is an ally of Iran but one considered a terrorist group by Saudi Arabia _and _the US.
> 
> Although Qatar continues to insist that the Tweet was the product of a hacking hoax, the Saudis are not buying it.
> 
> Qatar is by no means pro-Iranian, but pragmatism has led Qatar to seek possible business opportunities, especially in respect of gas deals with the Islamic Republic. The idea that a fellow Gulf Cooperation Council member might have any positive relations with Iran goes against everything Saudi Arabia and the United States stands for.
> 
> *3. What about Egypt? What do they have in common with Saudi Arabia? *
> The short answer is that apart from the kinds of Saudi business dealings that proliferate throughout the entire world with the exceptions of countries like Syria and Iran, Egypt has little practically to do with Saudi.
> 
> Egypt is a secular, multi-faith state that has recently been under attack from Salafist terrorist groups like ISIS which are supported by both Saudi Arabia and Qatar.
> 
> However, unlike Saudi, Qatar supports the illegal group Muslim Brotherhood which briefly ruled Egypt between 2012 and 2013 after Barack Obama’s United States abandoned its traditional ally, former Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak.
> 
> Now that secular rule has been restored, Egypt is particularly angry with Qatar for funding and supporting the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> That being said, most Egyptians have very negative views about both states as do most moderate Sunnis and virtually all Shi’a Muslims and Christians.
> 
> The real shame is that Egypt which was the undisputed leader of the Arab world under the leadership of President Nasser, is now simply following in Saudi’s bleak shadow.
> *
> 4. Saudi Arabia Accused Qatar of Sponsoring Terrorism…YES THAT Saudi Arabia *
> Nobody said that the Saudi regime was honest, even though this time they’ve really gone for it. Saudi Arabia is by any estimation, the world’s largest state sponsor of terrorism. Qatar is also a state sponsor of much of the same kind of terrorism. Saudi Arabia is correct when it accuses Saudi Arabia of sponsoring terrorism, but this doesn’t mean that Saudi Arabia is suddenly on the side of the righteous. It means that Saudi Arabia is simply as hypocritical as it has always been.
> 
> In other words…pass the popcorn.
> *
> 5. The Syrian Connection *
> It is widely known that both Saudi Arabia and Qatar are fighting on the same side in Syria, using their mutual terrorist proxies who receive funds and arms from both states. This includes groups like ISIS and al-Qaeda as well as other Salafist terrorist groups.
> 
> Secular Ba’athist Syria has no relations with either Qatar or Saudi Arabia and this is unlikely to change in the immediate future.
> 
> However, with Saudi and Qatar now at loggerheads, it could mean that terrorists will have to pick which country they are loyal to and in the process they may lose one of their two main cash cows.
> 
> Furthermore, with Syria set to win the war against Qatari and Saudi funded terrorism, Qatar’s plans to build a gas pipeline to Turkey, running largely through Syria, may never happen. This was one of the main reasons Qatar sought to overthrow the legitimate government of the Syrian Arab Republic. It might also be a reason why having more or less given up on the Syrian pipeline, Qatar is embarrassingly (for Qatar) turning to Iran, which as everyone knows is fighting Qatari terrorists is Syria along side Iran’s partners against terrorism, The Syrian Arab Republic and Russian Federation.
> 
> Russia and America have remained neutral on the dispute as has Pakistan, an ally of both Saudi and Qatar, which depends greatly on investment from both countries.
> 
> This dispute will not immediately change the war in Syria, but it could lead to some fracturing in the loyalties and funds of jihadists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://theduran.com/5-things-need-k...ail&utm_term=0_ddd5d38c0f-d31e6e6f93-85828245



Lol. Sisi is beyond pathetic. YouTube his meetings with Trump. Grab some popcorn and watch the butt kissing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

*8:23am - Qatar Airways suspends flights to UAE, Egypt, Bahrain*

Qatar Airways has cancelled flights to Bahrain, Egypt and the United Arab Emirates from Tuesday until further notice, the airline said on its website, a day after it had suspended flights to Saudi Arabia. 

The airline said passengers holding a confirmed Qatar Airways ticket to any of the four countries between June 5 and July 6 are permitted to rebook their flights up to 30 days after their current departure date. 

Qatar Airways said its offices will continue to operate as normal in affected countries until further notice.

*8:00am - Turkey's Erdogan holds talks on lowering tensions*

Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan spoke by phone with the leaders of Qatar, Russia, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia on lowering tension, presidential sources said.

"The importance of regional peace and stability was underlined in the talks, as well as the importance of focusing on the path of diplomacy and dialogue to lower the current tension," according to the sources.

*6:30am - Dialogue is the way to solve disputes, Qatar's foreign minister says*

"For us, the strategic choice of the state of Qatar is to solve any dispute through dialogue," Sheikh Mohammed Bin Abdulrahman Al Thani tells Al Jazeera.

"We are going through extremely difficult circumstances and challenges and there are wars in the Arab world and people killed whether due to terrorism and extremism or terror crimes committed by regimes against their peoples. And there is a crisis in Yemen, Syria and Libya, and these challenges must unite us. We are surprised that at such a time, a GCC country is being attacked by other GCC countries."

*1:30am Tuesday - Qatari foreign minister discusses crisis with Al Jazeera*

Qatar's Foreign Minister Mohammed Bin Abdulrahman Al Thani tells Al Jazeera in an interview he is unsure why the situation escalated the way it did.

He said the emir of Kuwait was traveling to Saudi Arabia on Tuesday to assist in "containing the crisis". Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani will give a speech to the nation on Tuesday to address the situation.

He added there's a big question mark over the future of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC). "Regarding the reasons for this escalation, honestly, we don't know if there were real reasons for this crisis or whether it was based on things we're unaware of. If there were real reasons, it would have been put on the table for discussion during the GCC meeting, but none of that was mentioned. It wasn't mentioned either during the American-Islamic-Arab summit in Riyadh. There were no indications whatsoever," the foreign minister said.

"There was an unprecedented escalation from the mass media of these countries insulting a brotherly nation, using the type of language that was never used before against the leadership. Qatar has not met this escalation with escalation. We've been trying to deal with this wisely. We haven't responded to them on the same level." 

*10:40pm - Kuwait calls for restraint*

Kuwait's Emir Sheikh Sabah al-Ahmad al-Sabah has called Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani and "urged him for restraint and not to take any measure that could escalate" the situation in the Gulf, according to the state-run KUNA news agency.

*8:30pm - Turkey is seeking to resolve Gulf spat*

Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan is "actively involved" in efforts to resolve the diplomatic spat between Qatar and its neighbours, according to Turkey's Deputy Prime Minister Numan Kurtulmus.

*8pm - US military has "no plans" for change*

The US military's Central Command says it has "no plans to change our posture in Qatar" amid a Gulf diplomatic crisis. Major Adrian J T Rankine-Galloway said in a statement that US military aircraft continue to fly missions in Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria from Qatar's Al-Udeid air base.

*7:30pm - Egypt airspace to close on Tuesday morning*

Egypt's ministry of civil aviation has announced that the country's airspace will be closed to Qatari flights starting Tuesday 04:00GMT.

*6:30pm - Israel praises anti-Qatar moves*

Avigdor Lieberman, Israel's defence minister, has praised the measures against Qatar, saying "there is no doubt that this opens very many possibilities of cooperation in the struggle against terror".

*6:25pm - Saudi shuts Al Jazeera office *

Saudi Arabia has shut down Al Jazeera Media Network's local office, according to Saudi state media

*5:40pm - No Qatari vessels allowed in Saudi ports*

The Saudi Ports Authority has notified shipping agents not to receive vessels carrying Qatari flags or ships that are owned by Qatari companies or individuals.

*5:10pm - Egypt suspends air and sea links*

Egypt's foreign ministry said in a statement the country was suspending air and sea links to Qatar, citing national security.

*4:40pm - Turkey expresses 'sorrow'*

Turkey is ready to help however it can to bring the disputes to a manageable level, said Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu speaking at a joint press conference in Ankara.


Cavusoglu also said: "Turkey sees the unity and solitary among Gulf states as our own unity".

*4pm - Iran's food 'can reach in 12 hours'*

Food shipments sent from Iran can reach Qatar in 12 hours, said Reza Nourani, chairman of the union of exporters of agricultural products.

*3:30pm - UAE port to turn away Qatar-bound vessels*

UAE's Port of Fujairah says all vessels flying the flag of Qatar or destined for Qatar will not be allowed to call at the port.

*3:30pm - Iran calls for dialogue*

Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahram Ghasemi was quoted on the ministry's website as calling for a "clear and explicit dialogue" among the feuding nations. Iran says rising tensions among its Arab Gulf neighbours threaten the interests of everyone in the region.

*3:15pm - Maldives cuts ties with Qatar*

Decision made because of the Maldives "firm opposition to activities that encourage terrorism and extremism".

*3:10pm - Egypt recalls ambassador*

Egypt's foreign ministry says it has given the Qatari ambassador in Cairo 48 hours to leave the country and has ordered its own envoy in Doha to return home, also within two days.

*2:50pm - Libya's Haftar cuts ties with Qatar*

The faction led by Khalifa Haftar, one of three rival governments in Libya, announced it is cutting ties with Qatar.


Haftar's foreign minister accuses Qatar of "harbouring terrorism". 

*2pm - Saudi closes border with Qatar*

Saudi Transport authority confirms immediate border closure with Qatar by land and by sea.

*1:30pm - Saudi border line up*

Reports of trucks being lined up across the border in Saudi Arabia unable to enter Qatar.

*1:20pm - Updates from FIFA*

Football's world governing body says it remains in "regular contact with Qatar".


FIFA issued a short statement saying it has spoken with "the Qatar 2022 Local Organizing Committee and the Supreme Committee for Delivery Legacy handling matters relating to the 2022 FIFA World Cup".


It said: "We have no further comments for the time being".

*1:15pm - Air Arabia flights suspended from Tuesday*

Air Arabia, a low-cost airline based in the United Arab Emirates, said it is suspending flights to Qatar along with other Emirati airlines over a growing diplomatic crisis.


Air Arabia says its flights will be suspended from Tuesday "until further notice".

 EXPLAINED: How diplomatic rift affects air travel

*12:10pm - Saudia flights suspended from Monday*

Saudi Arabian Airlines says it is suspending flights to the Qatari capital, Doha.


The airline, also known as Saudia, posted on Twitter that it would be halting flights from Monday morning, without elaborating.

*11:05am - FlyDubai flights cancelled from Tuesday*

Dubai's budget carrier FlyDubai says it has canceled its flights to Qatar amid a diplomatic dispute between it and other Arab countries.


The carrier said on Monday that, starting Tuesday, all flights would be suspended. It offered no other details.


FlyDubai's decision follows that of Emirates and Etihad in canceling flights to Doha.

*10:45am - Yemen cuts ties with Qatar*

Yemen's internationally recognised government has cut relations with Qatar and says it supports the decision by the Saudi-led coalition to end Qatar's participation in the war on the Houthis in Yemen. Qatar has been part of the coalition since March 2015.


The government of President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi says it severed ties with Qatar in part over is support of extremist groups in Yemen "in contradiction with the goals announced by the countries supporting the legitimate government".

*10:20am - Emirates flights cancelled from Tuesday*

The Dubai-based airline Emirates says it is suspending flights to Qatar amid a growing diplomatic rift.


Emirates said on its website on Monday flights would be suspended until further notice starting Tuesday.

*10am - US urges GCC unity*

US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson told reporters in Sydney: "It is important that the GCC remain a unified [front]".


Tillerson does not expect the rift "to have any significant impact, if any impact at all, on the unified fight against terrorism".


Qatar hosts the largest US military base in the Middle East.

*9:55am - Qatar's official reaction*

Qatar says there is "no legitimate justification" for four Arab nations to cut diplomatic ties.


Qatar also says the decision is a "violation of its sovereignty", vowing to its citizens it will not affect them.

 READ: Qatar's reaction in full

*8:35am - Etihad suspends flights from Tuesday*

Abu Dhabi-based airline Etihad said it is suspending flights to Qatar from June 6 "until further notice".


Etihad said its last flights would leave early Tuesday morning.


Etihad gave no reason for the decision. It is the flag carrier of the United Arab Emirates.

*6:10am - UAE, Egypt cut ties with Qatar*

The United Arab Emirates and Egypt have cut diplomatic ties with Qatar.


Both the UAE and Egypt made the announcement on their state-run news agencies within minutes of each other.

*6am - Saudi cuts ties with Qatar*

Saudi Arabia says it is cutting diplomatic ties to Qatar and it has pulled all Qatari troops from the ongoing war in Yemen.


Saudi Arabia made the announcement via its state-run Saudi Press Agency early on Monday. It appeared to be timed in concert with an earlier announcement by Bahrain similarly cutting ties.


The dispute between Qatar and the Gulf's Arab countries escalated recently over a hack of Qatar's state-run news agency. It has spiraled since.

*5:50am - Bahrain cuts ties with Qatar*

Bahrain says it is cutting diplomatic ties to Qatar amid a deepening rift between Gulf Arab nations.


Bahrain's Foreign Affairs Ministry issued a statement early on Monday saying it would withdraw its diplomatic mission from the Qatari capital of Doha within 48 hours and that all Qatari diplomats should leave Bahrain within the same period.
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-diplomatic-crisis-latest-updates-170605105550769.html


----------



## Avicenna

Saho said:


> *8:23am - Qatar Airways suspends flights to UAE, Egypt, Bahrain*
> 
> Qatar Airways has cancelled flights to Bahrain, Egypt and the United Arab Emirates from Tuesday until further notice, the airline said on its website, a day after it had suspended flights to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> The airline said passengers holding a confirmed Qatar Airways ticket to any of the four countries between June 5 and July 6 are permitted to rebook their flights up to 30 days after their current departure date.
> 
> Qatar Airways said its offices will continue to operate as normal in affected countries until further notice.
> *8:00am - Turkey's Erdogan holds talks on lowering tensions*
> 
> Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan spoke by phone with the leaders of Qatar, Russia, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia on lowering tension, presidential sources said.
> 
> "The importance of regional peace and stability was underlined in the talks, as well as the importance of focusing on the path of diplomacy and dialogue to lower the current tension," according to the sources.
> *6:30am - Dialogue is the way to solve disputes, Qatar's foreign minister says*
> 
> "For us, the strategic choice of the state of Qatar is to solve any dispute through dialogue," Sheikh Mohammed Bin Abdulrahman Al Thani tells Al Jazeera.
> 
> "We are going through extremely difficult circumstances and challenges and there are wars in the Arab world and people killed whether due to terrorism and extremism or terror crimes committed by regimes against their peoples. And there is a crisis in Yemen, Syria and Libya, and these challenges must unite us. We are surprised that at such a time, a GCC country is being attacked by other GCC countries."
> *1:30am Tuesday - Qatari foreign minister discusses crisis with Al Jazeera*
> 
> Qatar's Foreign Minister Mohammed Bin Abdulrahman Al Thani tells Al Jazeera in an interview he is unsure why the situation escalated the way it did.
> 
> He said the emir of Kuwait was traveling to Saudi Arabia on Tuesday to assist in "containing the crisis". Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani will give a speech to the nation on Tuesday to address the situation.
> 
> He added there's a big question mark over the future of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC). "Regarding the reasons for this escalation, honestly, we don't know if there were real reasons for this crisis or whether it was based on things we're unaware of. If there were real reasons, it would have been put on the table for discussion during the GCC meeting, but none of that was mentioned. It wasn't mentioned either during the American-Islamic-Arab summit in Riyadh. There were no indications whatsoever," the foreign minister said.
> 
> "There was an unprecedented escalation from the mass media of these countries insulting a brotherly nation, using the type of language that was never used before against the leadership. Qatar has not met this escalation with escalation. We've been trying to deal with this wisely. We haven't responded to them on the same level."
> *10:40pm - Kuwait calls for restraint*
> 
> Kuwait's Emir Sheikh Sabah al-Ahmad al-Sabah has called Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani and "urged him for restraint and not to take any measure that could escalate" the situation in the Gulf, according to the state-run KUNA news agency.
> *8:30pm - Turkey is seeking to resolve Gulf spat*
> 
> Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan is "actively involved" in efforts to resolve the diplomatic spat between Qatar and its neighbours, according to Turkey's Deputy Prime Minister Numan Kurtulmus.
> *8pm - US military has "no plans" for change*
> 
> The US military's Central Command says it has "no plans to change our posture in Qatar" amid a Gulf diplomatic crisis. Major Adrian J T Rankine-Galloway said in a statement that US military aircraft continue to fly missions in Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria from Qatar's Al-Udeid air base.
> *7:30pm - Egypt airspace to close on Tuesday morning*
> 
> Egypt's ministry of civil aviation has announced that the country's airspace will be closed to Qatari flights starting Tuesday 04:00GMT.
> *6:30pm - Israel praises anti-Qatar moves*
> 
> Avigdor Lieberman, Israel's defence minister, has praised the measures against Qatar, saying "there is no doubt that this opens very many possibilities of cooperation in the struggle against terror".
> *6:25pm - Saudi shuts Al Jazeera office *
> 
> Saudi Arabia has shut down Al Jazeera Media Network's local office, according to Saudi state media
> *5:40pm - No Qatari vessels allowed in Saudi ports*
> 
> The Saudi Ports Authority has notified shipping agents not to receive vessels carrying Qatari flags or ships that are owned by Qatari companies or individuals.
> *5:10pm - Egypt suspends air and sea links*
> 
> Egypt's foreign ministry said in a statement the country was suspending air and sea links to Qatar, citing national security.
> *4:40pm - Turkey expresses 'sorrow'*
> 
> Turkey is ready to help however it can to bring the disputes to a manageable level, said Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu speaking at a joint press conference in Ankara.
> 
> 
> Cavusoglu also said: "Turkey sees the unity and solitary among Gulf states as our own unity".
> *4pm - Iran's food 'can reach in 12 hours'*
> 
> Food shipments sent from Iran can reach Qatar in 12 hours, said Reza Nourani, chairman of the union of exporters of agricultural products.
> *3:30pm - UAE port to turn away Qatar-bound vessels*
> 
> UAE's Port of Fujairah says all vessels flying the flag of Qatar or destined for Qatar will not be allowed to call at the port.
> *3:30pm - Iran calls for dialogue*
> 
> Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahram Ghasemi was quoted on the ministry's website as calling for a "clear and explicit dialogue" among the feuding nations. Iran says rising tensions among its Arab Gulf neighbours threaten the interests of everyone in the region.
> *3:15pm - Maldives cuts ties with Qatar*
> 
> Decision made because of the Maldives "firm opposition to activities that encourage terrorism and extremism".
> *3:10pm - Egypt recalls ambassador*
> 
> Egypt's foreign ministry says it has given the Qatari ambassador in Cairo 48 hours to leave the country and has ordered its own envoy in Doha to return home, also within two days.
> *2:50pm - Libya's Haftar cuts ties with Qatar*
> 
> The faction led by Khalifa Haftar, one of three rival governments in Libya, announced it is cutting ties with Qatar.
> 
> 
> Haftar's foreign minister accuses Qatar of "harbouring terrorism".
> *2pm - Saudi closes border with Qatar*
> 
> Saudi Transport authority confirms immediate border closure with Qatar by land and by sea.
> *1:30pm - Saudi border line up*
> 
> Reports of trucks being lined up across the border in Saudi Arabia unable to enter Qatar.
> *1:20pm - Updates from FIFA*
> 
> Football's world governing body says it remains in "regular contact with Qatar".
> 
> 
> FIFA issued a short statement saying it has spoken with "the Qatar 2022 Local Organizing Committee and the Supreme Committee for Delivery Legacy handling matters relating to the 2022 FIFA World Cup".
> 
> 
> It said: "We have no further comments for the time being".
> *1:15pm - Air Arabia flights suspended from Tuesday*
> 
> Air Arabia, a low-cost airline based in the United Arab Emirates, said it is suspending flights to Qatar along with other Emirati airlines over a growing diplomatic crisis.
> 
> 
> Air Arabia says its flights will be suspended from Tuesday "until further notice".
> EXPLAINED: How diplomatic rift affects air travel
> 
> *12:10pm - Saudia flights suspended from Monday*
> 
> Saudi Arabian Airlines says it is suspending flights to the Qatari capital, Doha.
> 
> 
> The airline, also known as Saudia, posted on Twitter that it would be halting flights from Monday morning, without elaborating.
> *11:05am - FlyDubai flights cancelled from Tuesday*
> 
> Dubai's budget carrier FlyDubai says it has canceled its flights to Qatar amid a diplomatic dispute between it and other Arab countries.
> 
> 
> The carrier said on Monday that, starting Tuesday, all flights would be suspended. It offered no other details.
> 
> 
> FlyDubai's decision follows that of Emirates and Etihad in canceling flights to Doha.
> *10:45am - Yemen cuts ties with Qatar*
> 
> Yemen's internationally recognised government has cut relations with Qatar and says it supports the decision by the Saudi-led coalition to end Qatar's participation in the war on the Houthis in Yemen. Qatar has been part of the coalition since March 2015.
> 
> The government of President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi says it severed ties with Qatar in part over is support of extremist groups in Yemen "in contradiction with the goals announced by the countries supporting the legitimate government".
> *10:20am - Emirates flights cancelled from Tuesday*
> 
> The Dubai-based airline Emirates says it is suspending flights to Qatar amid a growing diplomatic rift.
> 
> 
> Emirates said on its website on Monday flights would be suspended until further notice starting Tuesday.
> *10am - US urges GCC unity*
> 
> US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson told reporters in Sydney: "It is important that the GCC remain a unified [front]".
> 
> 
> Tillerson does not expect the rift "to have any significant impact, if any impact at all, on the unified fight against terrorism".
> 
> 
> Qatar hosts the largest US military base in the Middle East.
> *9:55am - Qatar's official reaction*
> 
> Qatar says there is "no legitimate justification" for four Arab nations to cut diplomatic ties.
> 
> 
> Qatar also says the decision is a "violation of its sovereignty", vowing to its citizens it will not affect them.
> READ: Qatar's reaction in full
> 
> *8:35am - Etihad suspends flights from Tuesday*
> 
> Abu Dhabi-based airline Etihad said it is suspending flights to Qatar from June 6 "until further notice".
> 
> 
> Etihad said its last flights would leave early Tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> Etihad gave no reason for the decision. It is the flag carrier of the United Arab Emirates.
> *6:10am - UAE, Egypt cut ties with Qatar*
> 
> The United Arab Emirates and Egypt have cut diplomatic ties with Qatar.
> 
> Both the UAE and Egypt made the announcement on their state-run news agencies within minutes of each other.
> *6am - Saudi cuts ties with Qatar*
> 
> Saudi Arabia says it is cutting diplomatic ties to Qatar and it has pulled all Qatari troops from the ongoing war in Yemen.
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia made the announcement via its state-run Saudi Press Agency early on Monday. It appeared to be timed in concert with an earlier announcement by Bahrain similarly cutting ties.
> 
> 
> The dispute between Qatar and the Gulf's Arab countries escalated recently over a hack of Qatar's state-run news agency. It has spiraled since.
> *5:50am - Bahrain cuts ties with Qatar*
> 
> Bahrain says it is cutting diplomatic ties to Qatar amid a deepening rift between Gulf Arab nations.
> 
> 
> Bahrain's Foreign Affairs Ministry issued a statement early on Monday saying it would withdraw its diplomatic mission from the Qatari capital of Doha within 48 hours and that all Qatari diplomats should leave Bahrain within the same period.
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-diplomatic-crisis-latest-updates-170605105550769.html



Oh sweet baby jeebus. When Avigdor Lieberman supports this anti-Qatar non sense you know who is in the right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

Saif al-Arab said:


> Iraq is already recovering by large. Good signs in Libya lately as well. Syria is another story and you are blaming the wrong actors here.


No one can stop people from dreaming. Do you think Iraq and Libya exist any more? Lets accept the fact that ME was created after WWI to achieve vested interest of superpowers of the time, it is the time to reshape to suit interests of superpowers of today. Becoming an ostrich would not take away clear and eminent danger. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

KARMA lol hehehe
see it clearly shows you cannot trust gulf countries all are same and crazy
now they will destroy Qatar for good if this continues
soon will run out of food and the ppl will push for change of government might end up like libya iraq

funny part even maldives join the group against qatar hahahha so funny

sadly who will suffer aside from the business the normal people of the daily life will suffer a lot

qatar is terrorist then why the other GCC dont attack qatar . qatar need some democracy 

well this is how weak we are , iran and turkey is right all should sit down and talk


----------



## Avicenna

Panther 57 said:


> No one can stop people from dreaming. Do you think Iraq and Libya exist any more? Lets accept the fact that ME was created after WWI to achieve vested interest of superpowers of the time, it is the time to reshape to suit interests of superpowers of today. Becoming an ostrich would not take away clear and eminent danger. Good luck.



Correct again. This all will not end well for the muslims unless we first recognize what is happening. And I mean this on the Geo strategic national government level.


----------



## macnurv

Saho said:


> vigdor Lieberman, Israel's defence minister, has praised the measures against Qatar, saying "there is no doubt that this opens very many possibilities of cooperation in the struggle against terror".


When the Proto fascist praises your actions, it should be pretty clear to you that you are on the wrong side of everything.




Saho said:


> Food shipments sent from Iran can reach Qatar in 12 hours, said Reza Nourani, chairman of the union of exporters of agricultural products.



A move that will surely push Qatar closer to Iran.



Saho said:


> Decision made because of the Maldives "firm opposition to activities that encourage terrorism and extremism".



I didnt knew you had just cut off your ties with Saudi Arabia aka the terror central.




Saho said:


> The faction led by Khalifa Haftar, one of three rival governments in Libya, announced it is cutting ties with Qatar.
> 
> Haftar's foreign minister accuses Qatar of "harbouring terrorism".



Well atleast we now know who is supporting these terrorists in Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Iran should be careful about this mess we shouldn't get played .
First of all I am sure this happened with Trump's full approval. Second , Nothing to be happy about because i think it won't last long .
I am sure US and Saudi are waiting for Iran to support Qatar openly . Then we get played . 
After all they are all arabs . We should stay neutral because the people of both sides , don't want us to meddle in their affairs . Meddling or openly supporting one side can change so many things against us and the side we support . 
If any side officially asks for food products , it's ok because that's just business but nothing more .Even If one side asks for our airspace ( for commercial flights ) , we should make sure we allowed both sides to use our airspace .
This is just a fight between arab brothers ,Something common in their culture .One thing we should not forget is that these fights won't last long , what lasts is their brotherhood .
So i think we should't play their game .I think Active neutrality is the best countermeasure .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arefin007

Avicenna said:


> It's not nonsense buddy. If you call yourself Muslim, then it is incumbent upon you to respect the concept.


again you are bringing religion. if you must know then no, i dont follow that religion anymore i left it. arabs are not your brothers neither do they consider one

our real friends in the middle east were the israelis who helped us during the war and recognized our country. none of the arab countries came to help us none of them recognized our country and you call them your brothers. you are blinded by hatred towards people who have never harmed you simply because of their religion.i am not a religious person but if God does exist then he stand by the israelis which is why the're still there

how could you expect anyone to believe in ommat nonsense after what happened forty six years back. curse their symbols curse their ideology muslim brotherhood my foot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

war&peace said:


> I think it is time for Pakistan, China, Turkey, Russia and all other peace loving nations to start a concerted effort to descalate the sitaution in the middle east. GCC countries are all rich and prosperous but their jingoism can undo years of development in a very short time and leave the region unstable for decades to come and also inundating the world economy in an uprecedented recession. Only a few countries will benefit from this situation namely Trump's USA and Israel.


Yes, blame US and Israel for everything. We (the Muslims) are all very peaceful in our engagements with each other. We don't know how to fight and/or never experience humanly emotions such as anger and disagreements. This is wholesale Zionist conspiracy; they have invaded our souls and turned us into puppets of their will.

Russia is a peace-loving state you know; it is supporting a genocidal regime in Syria and is also working to fracture Ukraine. Georgia was not enough a few years back.

Turkey is a peace-loving state you know; its operations against PKK are legitimate but I am not sure how operations against YPG in Syria helps the situation. YPG and PKK are two different groups with common views in some matters but YPG has no role in separatist movement inside Turkey. More importantly, YPG is important for routing ISIS from Syria.

China is a peace-loving state you know; it has disputes with 7 states (only) namely Malaysia,, India, Indonesia, Vietnam, Japan, South Korea, Philippines and Taiwan. I have nothing against China but this doesn't means that I will stop ignoring the reality.

Can we refrain from blaming US and Israel for everything or shall we continue to keep our faces in the sand?

US doesn't benefits from the developing situation one bit because it has investments in Saudi Arabia and Qatar. If anything, US would be the most effective mediator in this crises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Arefin007 said:


> again you are bringing religion. if you must know then no, i dont follow that religion anymore i left it. arabs are not your brothers neither do they consider you their brother
> 
> our real friends in the middle east were the israelis who helped us during the war and recognized our country. none of the arab countries came to help us none of them recognized our country you call them your brothers. you are blinded by hatred towards people who have never harmed you simply because of their religion.i am not a religious person but if God does exist then he stand by the israelis which is why the're still there
> 
> how could you expect anyone to believe in ommat nonsense after what happened forty six years back. curse their symbols curse their ideology muslim brotherhood my foot



I understand your frustration. About many things. However, all I can say is good luck on your spiritual journey. And may you find peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Donald Trump is a clear winner in the Qatar/Saudi divide*
ADAM GARRIE

Less than two weeks after Donald Trump visited Saudi Arabia and spoke of the need for Arab unity against Iran, two of the Gulf’s most prominent and ideologically similar states are at each others throats.

While received wisdom is that the Saudi led diplomatic and economic isolation of the small and wealthy state of Qatar represents a fracture in the grand anti-Iranian coalition the United States seeks to build, practically it means something less and something more at the same time.

Donald Trump spoke of the need to create a united anti-Iranian Arab front, but more crucially he said that he was neither there to lecture them on how to do it, nor would America do it for them. In other words, Trump’s speech boiled down to “here’s what to do, now go do it”.

With Saudi and Qatar at loggerheads and with many other Arab states that have hated Qatar’s sponsorship of terrorism for actual reasons (as opposed to the hypocritical and almost comical duplicity from Saudi), any attempt at building this united front has been crushed under the weight of regional economic rivalries which have been augmented by Qatar’s attempts at some sort of rapprochement with Iran.

Iran’s Foreign Ministry is staffed by deeply intelligent people, something which cannot be said for most Gulf states. Iran knows that Qatar has not suddenly developed an affinity for Iran, but rather, they see Iran as a way of putting a stick in the proverbial Saudi bicycle wheel.

Where Saudi Arabia has a decent sized but poorly trained and undisciplined armed forces, Qatar’s armed forces are so small they are numerically negligible. In the event of an actual war, both countries would have to rely heavily on Pakistani mercenaries. Pakistan’s refusal to break off ties with Qatar is a demonstrable failure for Saudi in its attempt to build a wider coalition against its neighbour.

But where does Donald Trump fit in to this? Donald Trump throughout his campaign had been critical of US involvement in the Middle East. Although his policies as President have often contradicted these sentiments, his initial feelings still often feature in his speeches.

A key section of his speech in Saudi Arabia last month is as follows,

“This groundbreaking new centre represents a clear declaration that Muslim-majority countries must take the lead in combating radicalisation, and I want to express our gratitude to King Salman for this strong demonstration of leadership.

I have had the pleasure of welcoming several of the leaders present today to the White House, and I look forward to working with all of you.
America is a sovereign nation and our first priority is always the safety and security of our citizens. We are not here to lecture—we are not here to tell other people how to live, what to do, who to be, or how to worship. Instead, we are here to offer partnership — based on shared interests and values — to pursue a better future for us all”.
Trump in other words threw down the gauntlet for Arab states to take America’s post-1979 anti-Iranian policies and run with them. The current crisis over Qatar is a manifest sign of that policy’s failure.
And why might Trump be privately happy about that?

Few in America, even in the deep state seriously believe that US involvement in a war with Iran would be a good thing. They are willing to talk tough on Iran, lie about Iran to the hilt and sanction Iran but when it comes to direct conflict, every President from Jimmy Carter up through Donald Trump has yet to raise a realistic finger against the Islamic Republic of Iran.

Trump, in spite of his own anti-Iranian rhetoric is if anything _still_ far less interventionist than either Bush or Obama and even they didn’t go after Iran. If Saudi Arabia was ever so foolish as to provoke a war with Iran, America would be forced to make the uncomfortable decision of refraining from a fight that many at least at the level of perverse dreams seek to fight.

>Now, an all ready insane idea of Saudi launching a war against Iran is even less likely as two major Arab Gulf powers are themselves arguing over Iran in public. Trump has said what he ‘needed’ to say and can now wash his hands of further attempts at forcing the Arab world to do what it has always been incapable of doing.

Increasingly, it has become apparent that Trump sees international relations in terms of monetary benefit and personal status, but critically now ideology. He enjoyed being treated by a king in Saudi and getting paid for it, he enjoyed being lauded endlessly by the Likud government in Israel and he distinctly did not enjoy his trip to Europe where NATO and G7 leaders treated him far less respectfully than did Saudi or Israel and even more importantly, they didn’t pay up in respect of NATO.

Donald Trump got the two things he wanted from the Gulf: money and respect. While Obama may have been making urgent phone calls at such a time, Trump will probably leave matters to civil servants in the State Department. His mind is more on golf than on the Gulf.
http://theduran.com/donald-trump-is-a-clear-winner-in-the-qatarsaudi-divide/

*India to weather Qatar storm now*
Suhasini Haidar, June 6, 2017





By severing ties with Qatar, the Saudi-led coalition has declared a diplomatic war with the Emirate. This will not just strain ties within the Gulf, but will also impact other countries that have close ties in the region. While most analysts say the move will not impact India immediately, there will be repercussions if the tensions continue and differences are not resolved.

*Political ties in the region*
Tensions have been rising between Saudi Arabia and Qatar, which is a part of the Islamic Military Alliance, as well as part of the Saudi coalition taking part in the Yemen intervention, for some time now. While the reasons given for the decision are ostensibly Qatar’s support to “regional terror” and the Muslim Brotherhood, which challenges the Saudi monarchy as well as the regimes in many countries in the Gulf, the immediate trigger appears to be the Qatari Emir Al-Thani’s ties with Iran, and his decision to take a phone call from Iranian President Rouhani in the end of May.

In the past few days, there has been an increased call from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA), as well as UAE, Bahrain and other countries for Qatar to proclaim “which side it is on.”

India has traditionally stayed out of the “Shi’a-Sunni”, “Arab-Persian” or “Wahabbi-Salafi” divides, and maintained good ties with all, but a further fragmenting West Asia will require even more deft diplomacy to keep these ties untouched by the tensions.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi visited Qatar and received Emir Al-Thani in 2016 and has also forged very close strategic partnerships with the UAE and Saudi Arabia, which are crucial to his outreach in the region.

*Trade and manpower*
India sources more than half of its energy import needs from countries in the Persian Gulf. Six million Indians live and work in West Asia and they sent home about $63 billion last year.

Energy imports may not be affected immediately, unless the Gulf countries follow through with sanctions. However, as in the case of Yemen, Libya, Lebanon and other countries, any tensions in the region have an immediate impact on thousands of Indian workers.

In Qatar in particular, there are 6,00,000 Indian workers, many of them on projects related to the 2022 FIFA world cup. In addition, India has significant trade ties with the country (Qatar is India’s 19th biggest trading partner with about $9bn in trade), although its trade ties are much stronger with the UAE and the KSA (who rank 3rd and 4th respectively, with about $49 billion and $26 billion, according to Commerce Ministry figures in 2015). After Mr. Modi’s visits in the region, India had hoped for considerable investments from both the UAE and Qatar’s Sovereign Wealth Funds.

*Cooperation in fighting terror*
The KSA and the UAE are important partners for India on counter-terrorism cooperation and intelligence sharing. Yet it can’t be denied that together with Qatar, these countries have traditionally supported extremist groups that now control parts of Afghanistan, Syria and Iraq.

The KSA, the UAE and Pakistan were the only countries to support the Taliban regime in Afghanistan, and the Qatari capital hosts the Taliban’s office to enable it to conduct dialogue, which was supported by the other Gulf countries. It remains to be seen how the latest schism will affect the global war on terrorism.

*Air travel*
Besides cutting off diplomatic ties, the Saudi coalition has also decided to cancel Qatar Airways flights to their countries. This will affect Indian passengers who hoped to use Doha as a hub to get to other destinations in the Gulf.

At present, Qatar Airways flies about 24,000 passengers a week from India, ranking just behind the UAE’s Emirates and Eithad Airways. In recent months, Qatar Airways has confirmed that it wants to set up a fully-owned subsidiary domestic airline in India, for which it is applying for clearances. It is unclear how those plans will be affected, if at all with the latest developments.
http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/06/06/india-weather-qatar-storm-now/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

Nawaz solicit Qatri Prince [emoji13] [emoji13] 

Qatri prince Solicit JIT on not coming in Pakistan [emoji120] 



Boundary dispute with Saudia have created more tension.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Mideast diplomatic row shows deep-rooted conflict*
SAM Staff, June 6, 2017




Bahrain, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Yemen and the Maldives cut diplomatic ties with Qatar on Monday, accusing the country of supporting terrorism and interfering in internal politics. Disturbances have emerged in the Arabian world once again. The latest incident stemmed from a report that Qatar’s Emir Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al Thani called for improved ties with Iran and criticized some gulf Arab countries. The Qataris denied the report, insisting the Qatar state news agency was hacked. But the explanation was rejected by Saudi Arabia.

As a country with a small population but rich natural gas and oil reserves, Qatar aspires to have a certain influence in the region. It hosts the well-known Al Jazeera TV station and will host the World Cup in 2022.

Qatar has long had a complicated relationship with Saudi Arabia, but kept close ties with Iran and is sympathetic to the Muslim Brotherhood, a terrorist organization listed by Egypt. Obviously Qatar is somewhat a non-conformist Arabic country.

The incident, all of a sudden, displays some deep-rooted disputes in the Middle East and Arabian world, for example, the rivalry between Saudi Arabia and Iran, disapproval toward the Muslim Brotherhood and whether the information and values carried by Al Jazeera are suitable.

The Middle East has repeatedly staged plots in which several countries break off ties with another country collectively. This is a relatively mild eruption of conflict in the region. In contrast, the Syrian civil war has intensified the already brutal sectarian conflicts, and has embroiled Syria in big powers’ contention, which is a much more violent and profound conflict.

Qatar also maintains close relations with the US, and hosts the largest US military base in the Middle East. Washington hopes the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) can stay in a state between unity and disorganization as Washington wants to use the GCC’s joint influence to deal with Iran, but the GCC’s internal conflicts to control the member states. Therefore, at present, the possibility and role of the US in the conflict are not clear.

From the perspective of culture, the Arabian and Islamic worlds seem homogeneous. However, in politics, they are seriously split. In the Arabian world, it is common to see one country curse another country. Anti-Americanism is widespread in Arabian society, however, most governments spare no effort to please Washington.

While it will be difficult for Qatar to endure against such a broad severing of diplomatic relations, the country is unlikely to completely swing to Iran, which can endanger its survival. This may be an unforgettable lesson for Qatar. Once it compromises, it may be allowed back into the original Middle Eastern geopolitical structure.

Iran is the real political center of the Middle East. Disputes over religious sects, culture, resources, and attitude toward outside powers are all reflected in the ties with Iran. The gap between Sunnis in Arabian society and Iran’s Shias leaves room for external powers to become involved in the region. Qatar is only a mirror which reflects this.
http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/06/06/mideast-diplomatic-row-shows-deep-rooted-conflict/


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Maldives severs diplomatic ties with Qatar*
SAM Staff, June 6, 2017



The Maldives has severed diplomatic relations with Qatar after Saudi Arabia, Egypt and four other Arab countries cut ties with the oil-rich Gulf state amid a growing diplomatic crisis.

The Maldives foreign ministry claimed in a brief statement that the government “took the decision because of its firm opposition to activities that encourage terrorism and extremism.”

It added that the Maldives has “always pursued a policy of promoting peace and stability in the Middle East” and reiterated “commitment to work with countries that promote peace, stability, and show solidarity in the fight against terrorism.”

The announcement came shortly after Saudi Arabia severed diplomatic ties and closed its borders with Qatar, accusing its Gulf neighbour of destabilising the region by supporting militant groups such as Islamic State and al-Qaeda as well as “Iranian-backed terrorist groups” in restive regions of Saudi Arabia and Bahrain.

The Maldives also severed ties with Iran in May last year, joining other Sunni Muslim countries that took diplomatic action after Saudi Arabia cut ties with its Shia-majority regional rival.

After Bahrain and Saudi Arabia announced the diplomatic withdrawal Monday morning, Egypt, Libya, Yemen and the United Arab Emirates followed suit. Qatari visitors and residents have reportedly been given two weeks to leave Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and Egypt.

Qatar’s foreign ministry called the decisions by its Arab neighbours “unjustified and based on false claims and assumptions” and part of a “hidden plan to undermine the State of Qatar.”

“Their purpose is clearly the imposition of guardianship over Qatar, which is in itself a violation of its sovereignty, and is rejected outright,” reads a statement posted by the Qatari foreign ministry.
http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/06/06/maldives-severs-diplomatic-ties-qatar/


----------



## 帅的一匹

rahi2357 said:


> Iran should be careful about this mess we shouldn't get played .
> First of all I am sure this happened with Trump's full approval. Second , Nothing to be happy about because i think it won't last long .
> I am sure US and Saudi are waiting for Iran to support Qatar openly . Then we get played .
> After all they are all arabs . We should stay neutral because the people of both sides , don't want us to meddle in their affairs . Meddling or openly supporting one side can change so many things against us and the side we support .
> If any side officially asks for food products , it's ok because that's just business but nothing more .Even If one side asks for our airspace ( for commercial flights ) , we should make sure we allowed both sides to use our airspace .
> This is just a fight between arab brothers ,Something common in their culture .One thing we should not forget is that these fights won't last long , what lasts is their brotherhood .
> So i think we should't play their game .I think Active neutrality is the best countermeasure .


You are very smart!


----------



## ziaulislam

Regardless it has destroyed what was suppose to be a strong alliance just for sake of personal reasons. No wonde we need democracy in gulf . these idiots are destroying everything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Maldives severs diplomatic ties with Qatar*
> SAM Staff, June 6, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> The Maldives has severed diplomatic relations with Qatar after Saudi Arabia, Egypt and four other Arab countries cut ties with the oil-rich Gulf state amid a growing diplomatic crisis.
> 
> The Maldives foreign ministry claimed in a brief statement that the government “took the decision because of its firm opposition to activities that encourage terrorism and extremism.”
> 
> It added that the Maldives has “always pursued a policy of promoting peace and stability in the Middle East” and reiterated “commitment to work with countries that promote peace, stability, and show solidarity in the fight against terrorism.”
> 
> The announcement came shortly after Saudi Arabia severed diplomatic ties and closed its borders with Qatar, accusing its Gulf neighbour of destabilising the region by supporting militant groups such as Islamic State and al-Qaeda as well as “Iranian-backed terrorist groups” in restive regions of Saudi Arabia and Bahrain.
> 
> The Maldives also severed ties with Iran in May last year, joining other Sunni Muslim countries that took diplomatic action after Saudi Arabia cut ties with its Shia-majority regional rival.
> 
> After Bahrain and Saudi Arabia announced the diplomatic withdrawal Monday morning, Egypt, Libya, Yemen and the United Arab Emirates followed suit. Qatari visitors and residents have reportedly been given two weeks to leave Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and Egypt.
> 
> Qatar’s foreign ministry called the decisions by its Arab neighbours “unjustified and based on false claims and assumptions” and part of a “hidden plan to undermine the State of Qatar.”
> 
> “Their purpose is clearly the imposition of guardianship over Qatar, which is in itself a violation of its sovereignty, and is rejected outright,” reads a statement posted by the Qatari foreign ministry.
> http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/06/06/maldives-severs-diplomatic-ties-qatar/


What on earth Maldives have to do with this shit?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

wanglaokan said:


> What on earth Maldives have to do with this shit?


Qatar is being isolated.

But then what I don't understand is why is this news getting so much importance now, than what it should have got in 2014? Something similar had happened back then.
Lets not forget 1992 when KSA had gunned down Qatari soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Qatar says Kuwait trying to mediate, solve diplomatic rift*
APUpdated about an hour ago
0
0

Kuwait is trying to mediate a diplomatic crisis in which Arab countries have cut diplomatic ties to Qatar and moved to isolate the energy-rich, travel-hub nation from the outside world, Qatar's foreign minister said early Tuesday. 

The biggest diplomatic crisis in the Persian Gulf region since the 1991 United States-led war against Iraq pits several nations against Qatar, which is home to some 10,000 American troops and a major US military base.

Airlines suspended flights and residents nervous about the peninsula's lone land border closing cleaned out grocery store shelves. 

In an interview with Doha-based satellite news network Al Jazeera, Qatar Foreign Minister Sheikh Mohammed Bin Abdulrahman Al Thani said Kuwait's ruler had asked Qatar's ruling emir, Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani, to hold off on giving a speech about the crisis late Tuesday night. 

"He received a call from the emir of Kuwait asking him to postpone it in order to give time to solve the crisis," Sheikh Mohammed said. 

Still, the minister struck a defiant tone, vowing his nation rejected those "trying to impose their will on Qatar or intervene in its internal affairs." 

Bahrain, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates announced Monday they would cut diplomatic ties. 

Yemen's internationally-backed government, which has lost the capital and large portions of the war-torn country, also cut relations with Qatar, as did the Maldives and one of conflict-ridden Libya's competing governments. 

The move came just two weeks after US President Donald Trump visited Saudi Arabia and vowed to improve ties with both Riyadh and Cairo to combat terrorism and contain Iran. 

US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said the move was rooted in longstanding differences and urged the parties to resolve them. 

Soccer's governing body FIFA said it remained in regular contact with Qatar, which will host the 2022 World Cup. It did not elaborate. 

Saudi Arabia said it was cutting ties due to Qatar's "embrace of various terrorist and sectarian groups aimed at destabilising the region," including the Muslim Brotherhood, Al Qaeda, the militant Islamic State group and militants supported by Iran in the kingdom's restive Eastern Province. 

Egypt's Foreign Ministry accused Qatar of taking an "antagonist approach" toward Cairo and said "all attempts to stop it from supporting terrorist groups failed." 

Qatar long has denied funding extremists, though Western officials have accused Qatar of allowing or even encouraging funding of Sunni extremists like Al Qaeda's branch in Syria, once known as the Nusra Front. 

The Gulf countries ordered their citizens out of Qatar and gave Qataris abroad 14 days to return home to their peninsular nation, whose only land border is with Saudi Arabia.

The countries also said they would eject Qatar's diplomats.

The nations also said they planned to cut air and sea traffic.

Doha-based satellite news network Al Jazeera reported trucks carrying food had begun lining up on the Saudi side of the border, apparently stranded. 

The Qatar Stock Exchange fell more than 7 per cent in trading Monday.

Qatar Airways, one of the region's major long-haul carriers, has suspended all flights to Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt and Bahrain until further notice. 

On its website, the carrier said the suspension of its flights would take effect Tuesday and customers are being offered a refund. 

The route between Doha, Qatar and Dubai is popular among business travelers and both are major transit hubs for travelers between Asia and Europe. 

FlightRadar24, a popular airplane tracking website, said Qatar Airway flights already had started to be affected. 

"Many of Qatar Airways' flights to southern Europe and Africa pass through Saudi Arabia," the site said. "Flights to Europe will most likely be rerouted through Iran and Turkey."


----------



## bdslph

Cthulhu said:


> Dose anyone want to blame things on us again?


ohhh me me heheheh sadly IRAN is not blamed for this 


Serpentine said:


> Actual reason of KSA cutting ties with Qatar:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871580828991672320



that what you say jealous Saudis hehehe

Bangladesh and Pakistan cannot cut ties with Qatar as it doesnot see it as enemy


----------



## Super Falcon

Saudia and use should look first into their collars before blaming anyone saudia for long supporting jihadis terrorist groups in Afghanistan etc 

If gulf states keep doing it stupid things fighting each other soon day will come today's USA will bring it's puppet on all gulf states so we probably later Saudis will be on target of US too

Pakistan should help Qatar sending daily life needs if gulf states keep doing madness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Rasengan said:


> Brother the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia along with the Mullah of Iran have made the Muslim world weaker. Saudi Arabia has continued to support the corrupt leaders in Pakistan and why couldn't they have invested the 350 billion dollars in the Muslim world? Every single terrorists group in Pakistan is funded by the Saudi's and this is fact. Every Muslim has the main responsibility of protecting Medina and Mecca, however, we have no obligation in giving our allegiance to the house of Saud. They have sold their souls to the devil and love to live a double life. The princes live a very pious life in Saudi Arabia, but once they come to London, New York, Paris, then alcohol, prostitutes and drugs is a common theme. If Saudi Arabia had any dignity, then they would have showed Donald Trump the door. I don't blame the ordinary Saudi people, they are the biggest victim of this devil worshipping family.


Brother,

We are quick to point out the luxuries of Royalty in Saudi Arabia but we are not much different from them in this matter. Rich people in Pakistan have dual nationalities and investments in foreign entities including Western states. Those who do not, simply lack funds for it.

As for Saudi dealings with the US; it is for wholesale industrialization and strengthening the security of the Kingdom. Do you think that any Islamic state is a substitute for the US in the these matters? No. 

Criticism should be logical, not hyper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

Iranians right now.



https://imgur.com/6ADLV4r

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

well, in any case , this event just strengthen our stand in Syria issues .... for years we were saying that they ( KSA , QATAR and UAE ) are supporting terrorists and now , they begin to admit it by ....



rahi2357 said:


> Iran should be careful about this mess we shouldn't get played .
> First of all I am sure this happened with Trump's full approval. Second , Nothing to be happy about because i think it won't last long .
> I am sure US and Saudi are waiting for Iran to support Qatar openly . Then we get played .
> After all they are all arabs . We should stay neutral because the people of both sides , don't want us to meddle in their affairs . Meddling or openly supporting one side can change so many things against us and the side we support .
> If any side officially asks for food products , it's ok because that's just business but nothing more .Even If one side asks for our airspace ( for commercial flights ) , we should make sure we allowed both sides to use our airspace .
> This is just a fight between arab brothers ,Something common in their culture .One thing we should not forget is that these fights won't last long , what lasts is their brotherhood .
> So i think we should't play their game .I think Active neutrality is the best countermeasure .



we should just sell something to them and get some money ... سگ زرد برادر شغاله


----------



## T-Rex

Saif al-Arab said:


> *No, I am not living in la-la land. I have repeatedly stated, openly, that there is no genuine Islamic regime anywhere and that all regimes guard their own interests first and foremost. That's why I won't tolerate hypocrites that spread venom against Muslim country x or y when their own or others are not any better at the end of the day.*


*
So, you claim that you don't tolerate hypocrisy! The House of Saud living a double life, you don't see any hypocrisy in that, right?*


----------



## Panther 57

Avicenna said:


> Correct again. This all will not end well for the muslims unless we first recognize what is happening. And I mean this on the Geo strategic national government level.


Unfortunately KSA will not recognise and anyways a country which has come into the existence with the help of British planning and support will never want to recognize the danger, until in this tsunami everything is washed away and The family is thrown away like a tissue paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dai Toruko



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

OldTwilight said:


> well, in any case , this event just strengthen our stand in Syria issues .... for years we were saying that they ( KSA , QATAR and UAE ) are supporting terrorists and now , they begin to admit it by ....
> 
> 
> 
> we should just sell something to them and get some money ... سگ زرد برادر شغاله


You are number 1 terrorist in the world. You invented suicide terrorism. You slaughter over 1 million people just because they wanted get rid of corrupt dictator.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## China and Pakistan

*Always support justice, who is justice, everyone has the answer*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

LeGenD said:


> Yes, blame US and Israel for everything. We (the Muslims) are all very peaceful in our engagements with each other. We don't know how to fight and/or never experience humanly emotions such as anger and disagreements. This is wholesale Zionist conspiracy; they have invaded our souls and turned us into puppets of their will.
> 
> Russia is a peace-loving state you know; it is supporting a genocidal regime in Syria and is also working to fracture Ukraine. Georgia was not enough a few years back.
> 
> Turkey is a peace-loving state you know; its operations against PKK are legitimate but I am not sure how operations against YPG in Syria helps the situation. YPG and PKK are two different groups with common views in some matters but YPG has no role in separatist movement inside Turkey. More importantly, YPG is important for routing ISIS from Syria.
> 
> China is a peace-loving state you know; it has disputes with 7 states (only) namely Malaysia,, India, Indonesia, Vietnam, Japan, South Korea, Philippines and Taiwan. I have nothing against China but this doesn't means that I will stop ignoring the reality.
> 
> Can we refrain from blaming US and Israel for everything or shall we continue to keep our faces in the sand?
> 
> US doesn't benefits from the developing situation one bit because it has investments in Saudi Arabia and Qatar. If anything, US would be the most effective mediator in this crises.


Lol The evil West is always to blame. Since they are like GOD i.e omnipotent, omnipresent. They control all muslims minds and actions . 



Arefin007 said:


> our real friends in the middle east were the israelis who helped us during the war and recognized our country. none of the arab countries came to help us none of them recognized our country and you call them your brothers*. you are blinded by hatred towards people who have never harmed you simply because of religion*


Lol Funny enough, from what I have noticed, the bold part applies for ALMOST every Muslim member on here(and in the muslim world as well.).



wanglaokan said:


> What on earth Maldives have to do with this shit?


Saudi influence I suppose. Reason I said the Saudis have alot of influence on muslim countries around the world more than what people might think. In fact I will go as far as saying they are the most influential muslim country on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sipahi

500 said:


> You are number 1 terrorist in the world. You invented suicide terrorism. You slaughter over 1 million people just because they wanted get rid of corrupt dictator.



I agree with you but Israel does the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol The evil West is always to blame. Since they are like GOD i.e omnipotent, omnipresent. They control all muslims minds and actions .
> 
> 
> Lol Funny enough, from what I have noticed, the bold part applies for ALMOST every Muslim member on here(and in the muslim world as well.).
> 
> 
> Saudi influence I suppose. Reason I said the Saudis have alot of influence on muslim countries around the world more than what people might think. In fact I will go as far as saying they are the most influential muslim country on earth.


I think Qatar will give in within few weeks?


----------



## mike2000 is back

wanglaokan said:


> I think Qatar will give in within few weeks?


To be honest, I don't see what other option Qatar has. They are just a tiny country of barely 2million people and that's made mostly of expats(over 80-90% of their entire population. Lol ), They are not a big muslim country like KSA, Iran or Turkey, so they can't sustain such a pressure from the Saudis and their vast network of allies , and Qatar doesn't have any strong allies either. The only one I can think of who might have taken their side is Turkey, but even Erdogan (a staunch muslim brotherhood supporter) has not taken Qatar's side or made any public remarks shooting Qatar against the Saudis, and even if he did offer support, therr is nothing much Turkey can do to help Qatar to be honest. Qatar is just too far away from Turkey(they lack any amphibious capabilities to defend the country from a Saudi onslaught in case things turn to the worse). Qatar's main hope was that Western powers(who are their main security guarantor and economic partner) might take their side which would have balanced Saudis actions and even forced the Saudi to the negotiatig table . However some of Qatar's actions goes even against western powers interests, so there is little hope western powers will take their side in this dispute. 

So in this situation i believe, there is nothing Qatar can do other than back down and apologise(privately I suppose) to the Saudis. Which is why I believe their King made a statement denying he ever made the speech he was accuse of or of supporting the Islamist groups the Saudi s and Egyptians accuse them of supporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Inside Story - What's behind the diplomatic breakdown in the Gulf?


----------



## Full Moon

rahi2357 said:


> Iran should be careful about this mess we shouldn't get played .
> First of all I am sure this happened with Trump's full approval. Second , Nothing to be happy about because i think it won't last long .
> I am sure US and Saudi are waiting for Iran to support Qatar openly . Then we get played .
> After all they are all arabs . We should stay neutral because the people of both sides , don't want us to meddle in their affairs . Meddling or openly supporting one side can change so many things against us and the side we support .
> If any side officially asks for food products , it's ok because that's just business but nothing more .Even If one side asks for our airspace ( for commercial flights ) , we should make sure we allowed both sides to use our airspace .
> This is just a fight between arab brothers ,Something common in their culture .One thing we should not forget is that these fights won't last long , what lasts is their brotherhood .
> So i think we should't play their game .I think Active neutrality is the best countermeasure .



That's rahi's wisdome, but Iranian politicians won't go by it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Yesterday Dr Shahid Masood was saying that KSA called Shabaz Sharif to cut their ties with Qatar and stop the LNG deal going on.The Sharifs will definitely think about it.KSA've poured a lot of money on them.
But Why should we cut our ties?Why should we believe their stupidity?The Saudi and Emiriti diplomats are actively lobbying in Washington to shift the CENTCOM from Qatar to KSA.How ridiculous is that;they are fighting over boot licking.Like...,Who will be more closer to USA?
I think we should immediately order Raheel Sharif to give up command and return to Pakistan.The Future of Islamic military alliance is visible now.It is useless from the very first day it was formed.There is no need to get involved in controversial matters of hatred.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*RT America* 
Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain, Yemen and the UAE have all severed diplomatic ties with their regional neighbor Qatar, accusing the state of sponsoring international terrorism. RT's Yulia Shapovalova has the story.





__ https://www.facebook.com/





*Next Step -Invasion? Why Saudi Arabia Moved to Cut Ties With Qatar*
© AFP 2017/ KHALED AL-SAYYED
MIDDLE EAST
04:51 06.06.2017(updated 04:55 06.06.2017) Get short URL
Topic:
Persian Gulf Disarray: Arab States Sever Relations With Qatar (49)
1682521752
*A think tank head has told Sputnik that Saudi Arabia had severed the diplomatic ties with Qatar in preparation for a full-scale invasion of its neighboring country.*






CC BY 2.0 / FRANCISCO ANZOLA / DOHA SKYLINE
UAE: Qatar Must Form 'Road Map With Guarantees' to Restore Ties With Arab States
WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — Saudi Arabia’s decision to cut off all ties with the Persian Gulf state of Qatar may be a prelude to invading the small and wealthy emirate and seizing its wealth, Institute for Gulf Affairs Founder and Director Professor Ali al-Ahmed told Sputnik.

"I project the invasion of Qatar… I have received reports of Saudi military movements near the Qatari border," al-Ahmed said on Monday. "The Saudis: They are preparing."

Al-Ahmed warned that a full-scale invasion of Qatar could occur much sooner than anyone anticipated.

"Check on the frequency of bombings in Yemen… A key sign will be if there is a cessation or major reduction in the number of Saudi air strikes being conducted against the rebel forces in Yemen. That would indicate the Saudis are massing their forces for a sudden move against Qatar instead," al-Ahmed stated.




© SPUTNIK/ ANDREY STENIN
Egypt Creates Gov't Board to Monitor Situation After Cutting Ties With Qatar
President Donald Trump and Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, who had close ties with the Saudi royal family during his 15 years as Chairman and CEO of Exxon, would both tacitly support the Saudi invasion of Qatar, al-Ahmed claimed.

"I have it on good authority that Trump has already told the Saudis he would have no objection," he said.

If the Saudis invaded Qatar, they would also be strongly supported by Egypt and the United Arab Emirates, especially the Kingdom of Bahrain which hosts the US Fifth Fleet in the Persian Gulf, al-Ahmed stated.

"The Saudis are very angry with the Qataris… The Saudis won’t ever let Yemen have its independence… Bahrain hates Qatar," he noted.

Saudi Arabia’s leaders were determined to reduce Qatar to becoming a subservient satellite of Riyadh and reduced to servile dependence like the current government in Yemen, al-Ahmed explained.

"The Saudis have two goals: First, to get Qatar into a subservient relationship that is comparable to slave labor. There are to be no half measures. Second, the Saudis are eyeing the massive Qatari reserves of cash. They want it," he said.




© REUTERS/ FADI AL-ASSAAD
Washington 'May Very Well Join Riyadh's Anti-Qatar Club if Doha Doesn't Behave'
The current Saudi leadership was reverting to the principles of robbery and piracy by which the nation’s father, King Abdelaziz ibn Saud created the Desert Kingdom more than a century ago, al-Ahmed pointed out.

"Saudi Arabia was a state founded on the principle of robbery and looting. That is what the al-Saud originally were: They were desert raiders and looters. They were desert pirates. Now they desperately need money again," he stated.

President Donald Trump had made clear to the Saudis he expected them to pay far larger sums directly and indirectly to the United States to finance their defense, increasing the fiscal burdens on Riyadh, al-Ahmed observed.

"The Saudis need money right and left. Now Trump has made new financial demands on them: They will run out of money. With all those commitments they are desperate for fresh infusions of cash," he said.

The Saudis remained determined to have a leadership in Qatar that is totally submissive to them, al-Ahmed concluded.
https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201706061054344186-saudi-arabia-qatar-invasion/


----------



## HannibalBarca

Well if invasion or some sort of military annexiation in GCC is the best thing to happen for that region... But after Qatar they should take every other one around including UAE /kuwait/bahrain/oman/Yemen... . At least they will have one center of power and therefore some sort of One voice unity and stability over the long run... Now let's see if each kings around the block is willing to sacrifice their golden toilets and shower...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouI

500 said:


> You are number 1 terrorist in the world. You invented suicide terrorism. You slaughter over 1 million people just because they wanted get rid of corrupt dictator.



What is your opinion on this issue? What do you think is actually happening? Saudis and Qatar is were together aiding ISIS and AlNusra to finally build that Qatar-KSA-Jordan-Syria-Turkey natural-gas pipeline to Europe. Now Saudis are pointing their fingers at Qatar for these crimes after Qatar (for what reason again, can you explain?) got away from Gulf and got closer to Iran (why?? Do they want to sell their natural gas through Iran-Turkey gas pipeline???).

And what actually is Muslim Brotherhood and how come Saudis are against it??

Thanks in advance wise sir!


----------



## -SINAN-

mike2000 is back said:


> (they lack any amphibious capabilities to defend the country from a Saudi onslaught in case things turn to the worse).


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_amphibious_warfare_vessels_of_the_Turkish_Navy

@cabatli_53 

Cabatlı, i thought that our amphibious capabilities are only second to China ?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Full Moon said:


> That's rahi's wisdome, but Iranian politicians won't go by it!



@rahi2357 was always one of the few rare clever Iranian users here along with a few others such as @ResurgentIran and @kollang . Rest, with a few exceptions, are not worth your time to put it mildly.



mike2000 is back said:


> To be honest, I don't see what other option Qatar has. They are just a tiny country of barely 2million people and that's made mostly of expats(over 80-90% of their entire population. Lol ), They are not a big muslim country like KSA, Iran or Turkey, so they can't sustain such a pressure from the Saudis and their vast network of allies , and Qatar doesn't have any strong allies either. The only one I can think of who might have taken their side is Turkey, but even Erdogan (a staunch muslim brotherhood supporter) has not taken Qatar's side or made any public remarks shooting Qatar against the Saudis, and even if he did offer support, therr is nothing much Turkey can do to help Qatar to be honest. Qatar is just too far away from Turkey(they lack any amphibious capabilities to defend the country from a Saudi onslaught in case things turn to the worse). Qatar's main hope was that Western powers(who are their main security guarantor and economic partner) might take their side which would have balanced Saudis actions and even forced the Saudi to the negotiatig table . However some of Qatar's actions goes even against western powers interests, so there is little hope western powers will take their side in this dispute.
> 
> So in this situation i believe, there is nothing Qatar can do other than back down and apologise(privately I suppose) to the Saudis. Which is why I believe their King made a statement denying he ever made the speech he was accuse of or of supporting the Islamist groups the Saudi s and Egyptians accuse them of supporting.



They have already given in. Clear signs of this. They have no options.



HannibalBarca said:


> Well if invasion or some sort of military annexiation in GCC is the best thing to happen for that region... But after Qatar they should take every other one around including UAE /kuwait/bahrain/oman/Yemen... . At least they will have one center of power and therefore some sort of One voice unity and stability over the long run... Now let's see if each kings around the block is willing to sacrifice their golden toilets and shower...



That will happen eventually brother. However it won't happen with the current rulers in place but they are just a few dynasties out of 100's upon of 100's of past Arab dynasties in the Islamic era alone let alone a similar number during the pre-Islamic era among them the oldest known dynasties and rulers in the world. Time will take its due and natural course once again.



BANGLAR BIR said:


> *RT America*
> Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain, Yemen and the UAE have all severed diplomatic ties with their regional neighbor Qatar, accusing the state of sponsoring international terrorism. RT's Yulia Shapovalova has the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next Step -Invasion? Why Saudi Arabia Moved to Cut Ties With Qatar*
> © AFP 2017/ KHALED AL-SAYYED
> MIDDLE EAST
> 04:51 06.06.2017(updated 04:55 06.06.2017) Get short URL
> Topic:
> Persian Gulf Disarray: Arab States Sever Relations With Qatar (49)
> 1682521752
> *A think tank head has told Sputnik that Saudi Arabia had severed the diplomatic ties with Qatar in preparation for a full-scale invasion of its neighboring country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC BY 2.0 / FRANCISCO ANZOLA / DOHA SKYLINE
> UAE: Qatar Must Form 'Road Map With Guarantees' to Restore Ties With Arab States
> WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — Saudi Arabia’s decision to cut off all ties with the Persian Gulf state of Qatar may be a prelude to invading the small and wealthy emirate and seizing its wealth, Institute for Gulf Affairs Founder and Director Professor Ali al-Ahmed told Sputnik.
> 
> "I project the invasion of Qatar… I have received reports of Saudi military movements near the Qatari border," al-Ahmed said on Monday. "The Saudis: They are preparing."
> 
> Al-Ahmed warned that a full-scale invasion of Qatar could occur much sooner than anyone anticipated.
> 
> "Check on the frequency of bombings in Yemen… A key sign will be if there is a cessation or major reduction in the number of Saudi air strikes being conducted against the rebel forces in Yemen. That would indicate the Saudis are massing their forces for a sudden move against Qatar instead," al-Ahmed stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © SPUTNIK/ ANDREY STENIN
> Egypt Creates Gov't Board to Monitor Situation After Cutting Ties With Qatar
> President Donald Trump and Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, who had close ties with the Saudi royal family during his 15 years as Chairman and CEO of Exxon, would both tacitly support the Saudi invasion of Qatar, al-Ahmed claimed.
> 
> "I have it on good authority that Trump has already told the Saudis he would have no objection," he said.
> 
> If the Saudis invaded Qatar, they would also be strongly supported by Egypt and the United Arab Emirates, especially the Kingdom of Bahrain which hosts the US Fifth Fleet in the Persian Gulf, al-Ahmed stated.
> 
> "The Saudis are very angry with the Qataris… The Saudis won’t ever let Yemen have its independence… Bahrain hates Qatar," he noted.
> 
> Saudi Arabia’s leaders were determined to reduce Qatar to becoming a subservient satellite of Riyadh and reduced to servile dependence like the current government in Yemen, al-Ahmed explained.
> 
> "The Saudis have two goals: First, to get Qatar into a subservient relationship that is comparable to slave labor. There are to be no half measures. Second, the Saudis are eyeing the massive Qatari reserves of cash. They want it," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © REUTERS/ FADI AL-ASSAAD
> Washington 'May Very Well Join Riyadh's Anti-Qatar Club if Doha Doesn't Behave'
> The current Saudi leadership was reverting to the principles of robbery and piracy by which the nation’s father, King Abdelaziz ibn Saud created the Desert Kingdom more than a century ago, al-Ahmed pointed out.
> 
> "Saudi Arabia was a state founded on the principle of robbery and looting. That is what the al-Saud originally were: They were desert raiders and looters. They were desert pirates. Now they desperately need money again," he stated.
> 
> President Donald Trump had made clear to the Saudis he expected them to pay far larger sums directly and indirectly to the United States to finance their defense, increasing the fiscal burdens on Riyadh, al-Ahmed observed.
> 
> "The Saudis need money right and left. Now Trump has made new financial demands on them: They will run out of money. With all those commitments they are desperate for fresh infusions of cash," he said.
> 
> The Saudis remained determined to have a leadership in Qatar that is totally submissive to them, al-Ahmed concluded.
> https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201706061054344186-saudi-arabia-qatar-invasion/



RT, Sputnik and Al-Ahmed in action. What a beautiful combination of retards and foreigners are reading and sharing such propaganda. This explains much. However I would not mind such an invasion really. Let's do a Crimea, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CBU-105

This is without doubt, the most hilarious diplomatic kerfuffle ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

HannibalBarca said:


> Well if invasion or some sort of military annexiation in GCC is the best thing to happen for that region... But after Qatar they should take every other one around including UAE /kuwait/bahrain/oman/Yemen... . At least they will have one center of power and therefore some sort of One voice unity and stability over the long run... Now let's see if each kings around the block is willing to sacrifice their golden toilets and shower...



Sadaam tried that after getting "assurance" from the American ambassador, end up hanging on the gallows. I dont think house of Saud is that stupid to go that line willingly into the trap and getting democracy in return via F16, F18s and stealth bombers.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Taimoor Khan said:


> Sadaam tried that after getting "assurance" from the American ambassador, end up hanging on the gallows. I dont think house of Saud is that stupid to go that line willingly into the trap and getting democracy in return via F16, F18s and stealth bombers.



KSA is not Saddam Hussein and Iraq. Secondly it won't be done through military invasions but through the GCC with will evolve further politically, economically, militarily etc. and eventually create a large and powerful federal state of which KSA will be the leader of de facto like it already is. A country like Qatar, with a native population of 200.000 (which is laughable for Arab standards), cannot sustain itself on the long run. Without the gas reserves Qataris would have been begging to become a part of KSA again. There is no long-term future for those small GCC states and especially not if they don't reform politically. Native Qataris for instance are outnumbered by a ratio of 10 to expats (Arab and non-Arab) expats. Even if Qatar wanted to become a regional power and reform, they don't have the manpower to do that or to sustain it. No industries, no agriculture of note and always in the shadows of its larger neighbors. 

Qatar is a 45 year old country. For almost the entire Islamic history (1400 years) and millennia upon millennia of pre-Islamic history what is today Qatar was part of civilizations, empires, kingdoms etc. native to and based in KSA. Which is also why it is no surprise that 95% of all Qataris are originally from KSA, including the ruling Al-Thani family, and moreover most of the Qataris are fairly recent migrants to what is today Qatar. 8-9 generations at most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SouI said:


> What is your opinion on this issue? What do you think is actually happening?


I think Qatar has too much political ambitions for tiny piny state (only 300 K citizens).



> Saudis and Qatar is were together aiding ISIS and AlNusra


They did not.



> to finally build that Qatar-KSA-Jordan-Syria-Turkey natural-gas pipeline to Europe.


It's Iran who planned a natural gas pipeline to Europe through Syria:

http://www.energy-daily.com/reports/Iran_Starts_Building_Persian_Pipeline_999.html



> And what actually is Muslim Brotherhood and how come Saudis are against it??


MB is pan Islamic movement. They object secular leaders and monarchies as collaborators of the West (except Qatari with biggest US base in ME ).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif al-Arab said:


> KSA is not Saddam Hussein and Iraq. Secondly it won't be done through military invasions but through the GCC with will evolve further politically, economically, militarily etc. and eventually create a large and powerful federal state of which KSA will be the leader of de facto like it already is. A country like Qatar, with a native population of 200.000 (which is laughable for Arab standards), cannot sustain itself on the long run. Without the gas reserves Qataris would have been begging to become a part of KSA again. There are no future for those small GCC states and especially not if they don't reform politically. Native Qataris for instance are outnumbered by a ratio of 10 to expats (Arab and non-Arab) expats.



Well having a GCC under KSA rule...will not be better... those roayl families is a cancer to eveyone around... They do not work for the ppl but they are working to stay in power as long as possible...and whatever choice (good or bad) they are taking...
As for the little states... few of them have better political and stability sys than KSA... like UAE/Kuwait and Oman per exemple. (compared to KSA ofc)
ANd last if KSA invade othe GCC... by "force" without the consent of the other... be assured that UAE will not be an angel... let alon Yemen... (till this day it's already hard)

ps: the number of pop does not define your power...


----------



## SouI

500 said:


> It's Iran who planned a natural gas pipeline to Europe through Syria:
> 
> http://www.energy-daily.com/reports/Iran_Starts_Building_Persian_Pipeline_999.html



What about this then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabateus

Assad, Ghaddafi, Al-Sisi, Hamad, Salman, Muhammad ibn zayd, even some of the presidents share mutual hatred and disagreements with each other, but they all agree on one thing. Qatar situation with Arab states and especially GCC is not new, it date back to 2011 and further. nothing could be done at this moment except for harsh measurement and open critical stand. hopefully everything will back to normal, and Qatar essential focus would be directed towards the development and infrastructure of the state instead. and in the end both populations are brothers "tied" By blood and nothing will change that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Well having a GCC under KSA rule...will not be better... those roayl families is a cancer to eveyone around... They do not work for the ppl but they are working to stay in power as long as possible...and whatever choice (good or bad) they are taking...
> As for the little states... few of them have better political and stability sys than KSA... like UAE/Kuwait and Oman per exemple. (compared to KSA ofc)
> ANd last if KSA invade othe GCC... by "force" without the consent of the other... be assured that UAE will not be an angel... let alon Yemen... (till this day it's already hard)



Let's get something straight. None of the current Muslim rulers in the region are worth much. However history always showed that it was the strongest party who lead by example regardless of who it was and what system they ruled by. That country is KSA today and it is unlikely to change in the near future. The only "rival" here is Egypt.

You are wrong. The monarchies of the GCC are doing more for their people, which all objective data and the living standards of the people in the GCC, also confirm. However they do go by other rules that elected regimes don't however the truly elected regimes in the region can be counted on 1 hand. So that is the current reality that we and the region are living in and dare I say wider Muslim and developing world.

Kuwait and political stability? Really? Sorry but that has to be a joke as Kuwait is the perfect example of political chaos in the region. I honestly don't see any difference between KSA and UAE which are two of the most influential GCC states and biggest economies. As for Oman, it had a 13 year long civil war between 1963-1976.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhofar_Rebellion

12.000 casualties. Not a huge number but not insignificant.

KSA never had anything remotely similar. Our "worst" time was in the early 2000's when Al-Qaeda were doing terrorist attacks in the country. Al-Awamiyah currently (20.000 big village) is another hotspot and afterwards the heavily mountainous Saudi Arabian-Yemeni border. Other than that not much.

Read post 610 again. No talk of any invasion. This is not a computer game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

HannibalBarca said:


> ....ANd last if KSA invade othe GCC... by "force" without the consent of the other... be assured that UAE will not be an angel... let alon Yemen... (till this day it's already hard)ps: the number of pop does not define your power...



How about you just take a short nap and give us the next theory when you wake up?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Saif al-Arab said:


> KSA is not Saddam Hussein and Iraq. Secondly it won't be done through military invasions but through the GCC with will evolve further politically, economically, militarily etc. and eventually create a large and powerful federal state of which KSA will be the leader of de facto like it already is. A country like Qatar, with a native population of 200.000 (which is laughable for Arab standards), cannot sustain itself on the long run. Without the gas reserves Qataris would have been begging to become a part of KSA again. There is no long-term future for those small GCC states and especially not if they don't reform politically. Native Qataris for instance are outnumbered by a ratio of 10 to expats (Arab and non-Arab) expats. Even if Qatar wanted to become a regional power and reform, they don't have the manpower to do that or to sustain it. No industries, no agriculture of note and always in the shadows of its larger neighbors.
> 
> Qatar is a 45 year old country. For almost the entire Islamic history (1400 years) and millennia upon millennia of pre-Islamic history what is today Qatar was part of civilizations, empires, kingdoms etc. native to and based in KSA. Which is also why it is no surprise that 95% of all Qataris are originally from KSA, including the ruling Al-Thani family, and moreover most of the Qataris are fairly recent migrants to what is today Qatar. 8-9 generations at most.



Now go back in history and replace Iraq with Saudi Arabia and Kuwait with Qatar. You will find almost the same comparison. 

Anyone with slight common sense would know that all this happening right after Trump visit. Americans are definitely backing the Saudis to go on this misadventure, just like they did with Saddam's Iraq. The trap is laid. Do not fall for it and learn from history.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

EastAsian said:


> Removing Saddam
> 
> 
> Qatar and Saudi, both Salafi Sheikhdom has so much in common than anyone else. How can Saudi expect to get along with others if she is not able get along with Qatar?
> 
> Not everyone in Saudi is that stupid. Problem is when you have a young Deputy Crowne Prince Salman, born in 1985, now holding the leverage of nation, through anything else rather than meritocracy, you see disaster.



My Indian friend, neither KSA nor Qatar are Sheikdoms. KSA is a kingdom while Qatar is a Emirate although they call themselves Dawlat Qatar (State of Qatar). No such thing as "Salafi" as you deem it. Qatar is almost exclusively Hanbali while KSA is the most indigenously diverse Muslim country in terms of sect following. Hanbalis in KSA are the dominant religious group but they are a minority and even a clear one. However in KSA, especially among the 85-90% Sunnis, we do not have any disagreements and I have no problem following Hanbalism as a Shafi'i by birth or the so-called "Salafi" ulama. We don't have this Deobandi, Barelvi etc. divide that you are familiar with. Even our Shias (Twelver, Zaydis and Ismailis) don't have such a rivalry because they don't live near each other. All those groups live in separate far away regions.

We get along fantastically fine with the 200.000 Qataris. They are our blood brothers and family. What is the problem/dispute here is related to certain Qatari policies and what is really the reason for such a action, we will not know today.

MbS has done more within a little over 1 year than most of his predecessors did in their entire periods. Saudi Vision 2030 alone was a masterpiece. As were the economic reforms which have been widely praised by IMF and everyone else. Necessary local reforms on numerous fronts have occurred as well. MbS is just what was needed. Not the opposite. And luckily more young people, royal as non-royal, are emerging replacing the old guard slowly but steadily. Dynamism is needed.



Full Moon said:


> How about you just take a short nap and give us the next theory when you wake up?



Hannibal is a good user but he was wrong in that post and misunderstood what I wrote in post 610. No biggie.



Taimoor Khan said:


> Now go back in history and replace Iraq with Saudi Arabia and Kuwait with Qatar. You will find almost the same comparison.
> 
> Anyone with slight common sense would know that all this happening right after Trump visit. Americans are definitely backing the Saudis to go on this misadventure, just like they did with Saddam's Iraq. The trap is laid. Do not fall for it and learn from history.



KSA is not Saddam Hussein and Iraq. No such thing will occur. However I do understand your worries as we have seen many such examples in the Muslim world in the past decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> MB is pan Islamic movement. They object secular leaders and monarchies as collaborators of the West (except Qatari with biggest US base in ME ).


Lol That is what intrigues me. I have been trying hard to understand why Qatar(a Monarchy with largest U.S and to a lesser extent U.K military base in the region) and Turkey(a secular advanced muslim country) are supporting the MB. Despite the fact that the MB's ideology is openly against what Qatar and Turkey stands for. 

I'm still trying to figure this out. Maybe someone with more knowledge on here can expatiate abit more on this for me?


----------



## Nabateus

EastAsian said:


> Removing Saddam
> 
> 
> Qatar and Saudi, both Salafi Sheikhdom has so much in common than anyone else. How can Saudi expect to get along with others if she is not able get along with Qatar?
> 
> Not everyone in Saudi is that stupid. Problem is when you have a young Deputy Crowne Prince Salman, born in 1985, now holding the leverage of nation, through anything else rather than meritocracy, you see disaster.



Salman is the king, Muhammad is the deputy Crown prince. The problem is that You're relatively clueless about that part of the world. it's all about the political interest and influence in the region and the very sovereignty of the state. Tamim father conversation with Al-ghaddafi about how he want to tumble down Al-Saud family had been leaked a long while ago. and criticism and accusation of Qatar was published in detailed information (2011) before Muhammad was in the picture. keep in mind neighbors disagreements in political scenes is not anything new.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol That is what intrigues me. I have been trying hard to understand why Qatar(a Monarchy with largest U.S and to a lesser extent U.K military base in the region) and Turkey(a secular advanced muslim country) are supporting the MB. Despite the fact that the MB's ideology is openly against what Qatar and Turkey stands for.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure this out. Maybe someone with more knowledge on here can expatiate abit more on this for me?



Influence.

Let me give you a short historical overview.

In 1995 the most recent past Emir, Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa Al-Thani's father, Khalifa bin Hamad al-Thani (who ruled between 1972-1995) was removed in a coup when abroad by his own son in 1995. Some circles are saying that this coup was the work of KSA although there is very little evidence of this.

However the Al-Thani leadership (those few in power among the 1.500 or so Al-Thanis) decided that Qatar, in order not to become a complete Saudi Arabian satellite state, needed to have their own finely defined foreign policy. This would attract publicity, investments and open the country up to the world on a needed scale.

After all they had to spend the money on something as they, back then, were even fewer people than today (200.000) and there is a limit of how many modern cities that you can built within Qatar when you have so few people. That's why there is Doha (in terms of larger cities) and practically nothing else other than smaller cities and villages, which btw are quite beautiful and nice. Qatar is in fact a quite cozy peninsula with some fantastic coastline, mangroves and sand dunes and old, fairly well kept villages, especially those along the shore.

Creating Al-Jazeera in 1996 was a part of that plan. Becoming the most pro-US country in the region another so CENTCOM and 2 US military bases (largest in the region) could be established. This gave Qatar protection as long as they followed the US line. As Sayliyah Army Base (founded in 2000) and Al Ubeid Air Base (founded in 2003). Previously CENTCOM was based in KSA (Prince Sultan Air Base) but after KSA's decision to no longer allow any foreign bases, the Americans had to move elsewhere within the region and Qatar was the perfect fit, especially seeing their policy back then.

Similarly Qatar has tried to cultivate close relations to other Western countries and invested a lot in private firms, property etc. In particular in London where they own a lot. Hosting sports tournaments etc. too and investing in art. For instance the most expensive paintings in the world were bought by the Al-Thani family.

So supporting the MB, post Arab Spring, as that was the only representative (according to many experts) of the masses, was natural especially if other countries in the region did not follow such a policy. Again, Qatar wanted to stick out. Now this short-sighted policy and delusions of grandeur while in reality being a mouse and not a lion, has caught up with Qatar. Especially when the MB project failed and in particular after the increased focus on Islamism in the West and world overall. The recent Riyadh Summit showed this perfectly. I think that Qatar felt isolated so that is why the Emir made that nonsense statement during that cadet graduation where he praised Israel, Hezbollah, Iran and MB simultaneously. It really made no sense but I can see why he would have said so. It's basically a plea of desperation and a message to the US, that Qatar still matters. That's why nothing serious will happen but after this diplomatic raw Qatar will be forced to change their policies. They got 1 chance back in 2013 and 2014 but they did not listen. They will have to now.



fakeaccount said:


> Sorry mate, the slaves of Al-Saud house do not represent the majority of Egyptian people.
> I know that Egyptian pilots refute to bombard Yemen despite the fool idiot sisi's command. Good for them, they are the actual hope of Islamic world. Seriously no one takes your words serious, first you have to deal with millions of MB supporters within Egyptian territory.
> 
> The slave sisi cannot give up Tiran and Sanafir islands, in this case Egyptian people will f*** him in the ***.



House of Saud, Al-Sisi, Morsi or not the brotherhood between Saudi Arabians and Egyptians is unbreakable. There have never been any Egyptian pilots bombing Houthi terrorist cultists in Yemen. We the average people, do not look at the MB as something hostile. So you are wrong there. This is part of the game of thrones that usually takes place everywhere.

Tiran and Sanafir have been returned to KSA as part of the King Salman Causeway/Bridge project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol That is what intrigues me. I have been trying hard to understand why Qatar(a Monarchy with largest U.S and to a lesser extent U.K military base in the region) and Turkey(a secular advanced muslim country) are supporting the MB. Despite the fact that the MB's ideology is openly against what Qatar and Turkey stands for.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure this out. Maybe someone with more knowledge on here can expatiate abit more on this for me?


That is because MB come in different flavours, they have many branches with different but converging Ideologies, So in some places they fit in and in others they don't..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Saif al-Arab said:


> The recent Riyadh Summit showed this perfectly. I think that Qatar felt isolated so that is why the Emir made that nonsense statement during that cadet graduation where he praised Israel, Hezbollah, Iran and MB simultaneously



WTF? . Qatar's monarch really said that? ARE YOU SURE?

If that's true, then I must commend him for making such a statement. I have never seen a muslim leader make a statement praising both Hezbollah, Iran, MB and *ISRAEL*(a taboo thing to say in the muslim world) at the same time.  This is a ground breaking NEWS indeed. However ,he shot himself in the foot at the same time as well, since he won't find any favour from the above actors he praised, since none of them like each other.

Anywau, who cares? This king seems to be quite interesting. I'm beginning to like him now. He defies any normal islamic logic 



The SC said:


> That is because MB come in different flavours, they have many branches with different but converging Ideologies, So in some places they fit in and in others they don't..


I see, so which Muslim brotherhood branch is pro Monarchy(Qatar) and which one is pro Secularism(Turkey).


----------



## Saif al-Arab

mike2000 is back said:


> WTF? . Qatar's monarch really said that? ARE YOU SURE?
> 
> If that's true, then I must commend him for making such a statement. I have never seen a muslim leader make a statement praising both Hezbollah, Iran, MB and *ISRAEL*(a taboo thing to say in the muslim world) at the same time.  This is a ground breaking NEWS indeed. However ,he shot himself in the foot at the same time as well, since he won't find any favour from the above actors he praised, since none of them like each other.
> 
> Anywau, who cares? This king seems to be quite interesting. I'm beginning to like him now. He defies any normal islamic logic



Apparently. The official Qatari version is that such a thing never took place and when the statement was posted on the official website of the Qatari government (something similar - don't remember the original statement as I did not take much notice of it back then) they said that they were hacked.

The statement makes no sense no matter how you look at it but if it was genuine it was aimed at "testing the waters" and seeing the reaction of KSA and the GCC and much of the Arab world. Egypt in particular. As I said I think that Qatar felt and feels sidelined after the Riyadh Summit and they are realizing that they were trying to orchestre something way too big and complicated for their size. Imagine if the US leaves Qatar and gives a green light for KSA/GCC to "deal" with Qatar? They would not be able to do anything in such a case.

He is a Emir. There are only two kings in the GCC and those are King Salman and King Hamad. Oman for instance, on the other hand, is a Sultanate. The only remaining sultanate in the world.

Kuwait is a Emirate while UAE is a confederation of 7 emirates. However there is also a presidency in the UAE which is held by the Emir of Abu Dhabi who is the wealthiest and most influential emir of the 7 UAE emirs.



mike2000 is back said:


> I see, so which Muslim brotherhood branch is pro Monarchy(Qatar) and which one is pro Secularism(Turkey).



There is no such distinction. Never seen any evidence of that. Both were pro-MB in Egypt. Same in Libya. Both on the losing side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

mike2000 is back said:


> WTF? . Qatar's monarch really said that? ARE YOU SURE?
> 
> If that's true, then I must commend him for making such a statement. I have never seen a muslim leader make a statement praising both Hezbollah, Iran, MB and *ISRAEL*(a taboo thing to say in the muslim world) at the same time.  This is a ground breaking NEWS indeed. However ,he shot himself in the foot at the same time as well, since he won't find any favour from the above actors he praised, since none of them like each other.
> 
> Anywau, who cares? This king seems to be quite interesting. I'm beginning to like him now. He defies any normal islamic logic
> 
> 
> I see, so which Muslim brotherhood branch is pro Monarchy(Qatar) and which one is pro Secularism(Turkey).


It does not have to be An MB branch per se, it can be an affiliate like the last leading party in Morocco, which is a Monarchy, I guess they have some moderate affiliates all over the Muslim world who do not mind monarchies..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

fakeaccount said:


> When the time comes, Al-Saud house will kill Egyptians with zero mercy.
> I'm happy you don't like the Al-Saud house, makes sense to me
> Look at Qatar these losers arranged an alliance within 12 hours , hilarious, they cannot do the same about Israel. Hypocrites !
> 
> Those islands, are a part of Egypt, the slave cannot give them up to Al-Saud house :: Google this
> theguardian com/world/2017/jan/16/egyptian-court-rejects-transfer-red-sea-islands-saudi-arabia-tiran-sanafir
> *Based on the scroll that Egyptian people signed recently. It is not something to give up as easily. Sisi has to deal with Egyptian people *


How do you Egyptians see the current events in the middle East, Are you people in favour of MB inspired groups taking over power from the regimes in the region (Syria, Libya, Tunisia, Iran, Arab states, and Egypt itself)?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Is that you @mohammad45 ?

You are posting 5 months old articles.

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2017/05/03/tiran-sanafir-saudi-islands-saudi-arabias-deputy-crown-prince/

https://africa.direct.news/news=705561



mike2000 is back said:


> How do you Egyptians see the current events in the middle East, Are you people in favour of MB inspired groups taking over power from the regimes in the region (Syria, Libya, Tunisia, Iran, Arab states, and Egypt itself)?



He is not an Egyptian, lol.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Saif al-Arab said:


> Apparently. The official Qatari version is that such a thing never took place and when the statement was posted on the official website of the Qatari government (something similar - don't remember the original statement as I did not take much notice of it back then) they said that they were hacked.
> 
> The statement makes no sense no matter how you look at it but if it was genuine it was aimed at "testing the waters" and seeing the reaction of KSA and the GCC and much of the Arab world. Egypt in particular. As I said I think that Qatar felt and feels sidelined after the Riyadh Summit and they are realizing that they were trying to orchestre something way too big and complicated for their size. Imagine if the US leaves Qatar and gives a green light for KSA/GCC to "deal" with Qatar? They would not be able to do anything in such a case.
> 
> He is a Emir. There are only two kings in the GCC and those are King Salman and King Hamad. Oman for instance, on the other hand, is a Sultanate. The only remaining sultanate in the world.
> 
> Kuwait is a Emirate while UAE is a confederation of 7 emirates. However there is also a presidency in the UAE which is held by the Emir of Abu Dhabi who is the wealthiest and most influential emir of the 7 UAE emirs.


I see, so what's Turkey's role/interests in supporting the MB as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

mike2000 is back said:


> I see, so what's Turkey's role/interests in supporting the MB as well?



Influnece in Arab states post "Arab Spring". They thought that MB rule would engulf the entire Arab world but they were severely mistaken. Now the Erdogan administration cannot really backtrack as too much money, energy and time has been spent on this project. However they will have to.

Anyway it is important to understand that there are various MB branches and differences within them. I am all for locals in Arab country x or y choosing to vote for MB-inspired political parties but those parties should not be controlled by outside forces. All the necessary political and social changes should come from within and naturally basically. Not the opposite. Monarchies and MB-inspired political groups can coexist btw. Morocco is a good example of this.

Political Islamism will always play a role in the Muslim world. However nobody wants to exchange regimes with Islamist regimes if they are all the same. That's why political and social maturity and necessary societal developments, in a country like Egypt for instance, need to take place before a proper political structure can be established. Same story in Libya. It's impossible, after 40 + years of dictatorial Gaddafi rule, just after a civil war, post civil war much foreign meddling, to think that Libya will built anything long-lasting within months. That's not going to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> You are number 1 terrorist in the world. You invented suicide terrorism. You slaughter over 1 million people just because they wanted get rid of corrupt dictator.



Israeli fascists and Salafi terrorist ideology from Saudi Arabia (the Virus) are the principal reason for all the terrorism in the Middle East today. Israel and ISIS are just two sides of the same coin, you are not actually in any position to even mention the word terrorism, let alone talking about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Saif al-Arab said:


> He is not an Egyptian, lol.


Oh, my bad. Sorry I'm using my mobile. So I can't see member's flag on here. So I thought from his comment that he was Egyptian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabateus

what is the funny thing about this incident is twitter political conspiracy theories advocaters, some genuinely believe that Qatar is the next target of western fragmentation of the middle east. at first i thought he meant GCC as whole, which is unlikely. but he was speaking about Qatar precisely.

now pardon me, i know Geography isn't the best traits of some people. but what is there to divide? two rooms and a shared bathroom with Bahrain?

Qatar had enough time to decide wisely or focus in internal problems instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

idune said:


> do you think otherwise?



I think we all are doomed


----------



## mike2000 is back

Saif al-Arab said:


> Political Islamism will always play a role in the Muslim world. However nobody wants to exchange regimes with Islamist regimes if they are all the same


What do these Islamists group propose that is new or that isn't already present in the region to some extent? From what I know, some of them keep demanding more from even islamic states in the muslim world. There are Islamists groups who say even the Islamic State of Pakistan isn't islamic enough.lol, Islamic State of Iran practices an islamic ideology that isn't consistent with what true Islam represents or that it isn't islamic enough, KSA (who many consider to have one of the most strict shariah laws on the planet) is not islamic enough either, more strict islamic laws should be applied , Turkey is a kafir islamic country who has abandoned true Islam etc etc.

Which islamic country exactly are they satisfied with at present?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

mike2000 is back said:


> What do these Islamists groups propose that is new or that isn't already prsent in the region to some extent? From what I know, some of them keep demanding even more from even islamic states in the muslim world. There are Islamists groups who say even Islamic republic of Pakistan isn't islamic enough.lol, Islamic republic of Iran practices an islamic ideology that isn't consistent with what true Islam represents or that it isn't islamic enough, KSA (who many consider to have one of the most strict shariah laws on the planet) is not islamic enough either more strict islamic laws should be applied etc etc.
> 
> Which islamic country exactly are they satisfied with?



Mate, this is a complicated region. If I should give you an overview of Islamist orientations and political groups and non-political groups in the Arab world alone (let alone the entire Muslim world) I would need to write an entire novel here.

Anyway I can give you a relatively short outline of how I think that political parties, Islamist and non-Islamist could coexist in KSA side by side with a constitutional monarchy or at least a monarchy with more limited powers than currently if you are interested.

Anyway I hope you realize that the UK has a long history of hosting MB dissidents from across the Arab world. In particular from Egypt and Libya. I always found it very strange that Obama (US) was so pro-MB. Something was not right which is why I lost trust in that group by large. At least the branch found in Egypt.



Nabateus said:


> what is the funny thing about this incident is twitter political conspiracy theories advocaters, some genuinely believe that Qatar is the next target of western fragmentation of the middle east. at first i thought he meant GCC as whole, which is unlikely. but he was speaking about Qatar precisely.
> 
> now pardon me, i know Geography isn't the best traits of some people. but what is there to divide? two rooms and a shared bathroom with Bahrain?
> 
> Qatar had enough time to decide wisely or focus in internal problems instead.



No shortage of hilarious stuff and conspiracy theories on social media and forums. That is for sure. But overall a relatively calm reaction. I for once expected more, lol.

Nabateus? Nabateans?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabataeans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabateus

Saif al-Arab said:


> No shortage of hilarious stuff and conspiracy theories on social media and forums. That is for sure. But overall a relatively calm reaction. I for once expected more, lol.
> 
> Nabateus? Nabateans?



i assure you that this thread doesn't lack it's sizable share of funny ad hominem amount of those in social media. Yup the mighty Nabataean Arabs, creators of the world New 7wonders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Now repeat after me. Tiny, little and impoverished Iran with a Persian population of 45 million cannot rival the Arab world on any front. Not today and least of all in the future where the gap will only become bigger. So It will be very wise for your likes not to meddle in our internal affairs and mind your own business unless you are desperate for another Iraq-Iran war and another 1 million casualties and several trillions of dollars in economic loses.

Listen to your compatriot @rahi2357 he wrote a very good post that was thanked by 7 or 8 people many Iranians.

Buddy, I really don't have a problem with Iranians (Iranian Arabs, Baloch, Turkmen, Kurds, Persians, Lurs, Afro-Iranians, Azeris etc.) but the anti-Arab ones, you know what will happen with their skulls. Goes for everyone.

I cannot see that magnificent gif. So that is why I reposted it but I cannot see it. Could you see it? Well, cool.



Nabateus said:


> i assure you that this thread doesn't lack it's sizable share of funny ad hominem amount of those in social media. Yup the mighty Nabataean Arabs, creators of the world New 7wonders



Oh, the great Nabateans. The founders of World UNESCO Heritage sites in KSA, Israel, Palestine, Syria and Jordan. One of the greatest ancient peoples and architects. They were Hijazis.

Jane Taylor, a writer, describes them as "one of the most gifted peoples of the ancient world".[2]


Taylor, Jane (2001). _Petra and the Lost Kingdom of the Nabataeans_. London, United Kingdom: I.B.Tauris. pp. centerfold, 14. The Nabataean Arabs, one of the most gifted peoples of the ancient world, are today known only for their hauntingly beautiful rock-carved capital — Petra.
Great, great people as the Donald says. BTW the Donald praised them during his speech. Who would have thought that he had such advisers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

# Trump: When the Gulf countries demanded the fight against the financing of extremist thought, they referred to Qatar

During my recent trip to the Middle East I stated that there can no longer be funding of Radical Ideology. Leaders pointed to Qatar-
http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump

Trump's statement about Qatar has cut the road to hope that there is US support. Even global banks have doubts that their loans to Qatar might go to the terrorists..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

EastAsian said:


> House of Saud has much utility for West and I do not see USA abandoning them anytime soon, especially when no one else can be that docile and that susceptible to regime change. It was precisely due to the loyalty of Ibn Saud that British enacted him as keeper of Mecca and Medinah, kicking out Hashimite.
> 
> Saddam is an entire different beast, espousing Arabic Nationalist socialism. If unification of Arab is consummated under Saddam, Arabic Muslims will be entirely modernized.
> 
> Modernized Arab makes everyone happy other than Israel and Jews.




If you look at Muslims world, there are only three military powers who are still standing. Pakistan, Turkey and Saudi Arabia. They have been trying to destabilized Pakistan since 9/11 through Afghanistan by all means necessary, Turkey was targeted recently in coup attempt and with this new out of blue situation in Gulf, its more of a case for Saudi Arabia to take the bait. 

Its all to ensure the Israel would become the unchallenged and undisputed power in the region. It is not some sort of strategic plan but more to do with the lunatics and their religious prophecies, the ones who are in control of America from shadows. There should be non standing in Muslims world to challenge Israel for it to do things as per the promised prophecies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

royalharris said:


> I don't like USA,but what you said is ridiculous
> Ksa can buy whatever they want by their own money to achieve ksa's interest
> For Muslim military industry,you can compete with other country to get customers,you can not force other Muslim countries become your customers because they are Muslim
> stand up on your own knees, not by others charities



Saudi Arabia can buy whatever they want with their money, however, they shouldn't act like a saint and the leader of the Muslim world when you shake hands with America that has been bombing Muslim countries for over 40 years. Chinese people hate it when western people know jackshit about China and it's culture, the same applies in the Muslim world. Don't forget the Saudi's having been funding the Uighur terrorists in Xinjiang and are playing a double game. On one hand they are trying to influence the mindset of a Muslim to become a terrorists so that there ideology becomes supreme, and on the other hand they are shaking hands with America who they blame is the enemy. Bunch of hypocrites. My point was simple, while doesn't the Al Saud family research and build its own arms industry with other Muslim countries. Oh, yeah, they need to survive, hence why Uncle Sam is giving a blank cheque.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Saif al-Arab said:


> Mate, this is a complicated region. If I should give you an overview of Islamist orientations and political groups and non-political groups in the Arab world alone (let alone the entire Muslim world) I would need to write an entire novel here.


LOL I guess so. Well, I suppose you could do just that. Write a book about an analysis of the different varieties of Islamists groups views/orientation in the Arab world first, then you can continue with another book or books(Volume II) on the Muslim world.
You might become famous writer(judging from the fact that you like writing as well) who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*On the impact of «cutting ties» after 24 hours .. Qatar's stock market lose 39 billion riyals and become the worst stock markets in 2017
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

With this infighting between Arab brothers only Zionist will win. It's a month of Ramadan and instead of increasing our brotherly love we are increasing hostilities with each other which not going to help any country .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamluk

EastAsian said:


> Saddam is an entire different beast, espousing Arabic Nationalist socialism. If unification of Arab is consummated under Saddam, Arabic Muslims will be entirely modernized.



May he rot in hell for eternity. Amen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attila the Hun

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Baybars Han (Atawolf)
> 
> You keep trying to steal the few highlights that Central Asian Turks (real Turks) have but you fail to mention that your likes have no connection to those achievements as modern-day DNA has demonstrated repeatedly. That's as if a recently Arabized (3-4 generations ago or even 25 generations ago = approximately 800 years) Moroccan Berber was claiming the history of Arabs - the actual ones.
> 
> You are a similar type of person. Worshipping his conquerors and denying actual history. Quite sad, really.
> 
> You can cry all you want. DNA does not lie neither does history. 400 year rule in half of Anatolia, 500 year old presence in Central Asia, centuries upon centuries of Turkic (real ones) eunuchs and slave dynasties etc.
> 
> Even the majority of your Ottoman personalities were of a non-Turkic origin but mostly recent Albanian, Serbian, Bulgarian, Greek, Kurdish, Arab, Armenian etc. converts. Even your Ottoman family were like 1% Turk in terms of ancestry.
> 
> Even this guy was an Albanian which you falsely claim as a Turk:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayreddin_Barbarossa
> 
> Countless of such examples.
> 
> Even your Erdogan is a Georgian and his wife an Turkish Arab.


Barbarossa, Turgut Reis, Mimar Sinan, and whoever else you non-Turks like to steal from us were all TURKS.

And I thought Barbarossa was half Greek and Turkish(Mother side Greek)? Where did you get Albanian from?


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia has evidence that Qatar is working to find a rift in the ruling family in Kuwait*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

The SC said:


> *On the impact of «cutting ties» after 24 hours .. Qatar's stock market lose 39 billion riyals and become the worst stock markets in 2017
> *


Qatar doesn't stand a blow. Really sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

LeGenD said:


> Brother,
> 
> We are quick to point out the luxuries of Royalty in Saudi Arabia but we are not much different from them in this matter. Rich people in Pakistan have dual nationalities and investments in foreign entities including Western states. Those who do not, simply lack funds for it.
> 
> As for Saudi dealings with the US; it is for wholesale industrialization and strengthening the security of the Kingdom. Do you think that any Islamic state is a substitute for the US in the these matters? No.
> 
> Criticism should be logical, not hyper.




Yeah, I am quick to point out the luxuries of the Royal Family in Saudi Arabia. But do you know why? They have no authority to act like saints in front of the Muslim world and control the Holy Lands while prostituting, drinking alcohol and snorting drugs like their's no tomorrow. In this forum I have criticized Pakistan and the elite political class who are all bunch of cockroaches that need to be stamped on. Yeah, the Kingdom needs security from who? Their biggest problem is public disorder, I doubt those new shiny toys will be needed. They can shake hands with Uncle Sam but don't preach act like saints why funding groups across the world to bring chaos. Bunch of hypocrites and cowards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Attila the Hun said:


> Barbarossa, Turgut Reis, Mimar Sinan, and whoever else you non-Turks like to steal from us were all TURKS.
> 
> And I thought Barbarossa was half Greek and Turkish(Mother side Greek)? Where did you get Albanian from?



I only know one of those. Not interested in them as we have had greater generals and more numerous ones. Nobody mentioned anything about claiming, lol. Don't have delusions.

Really?

Khizr was born in 1466[1] or around 1478[_citation needed_] in the village Palaiokipos on the Ottoman island of Midilli (Lesbos) (now Greece), the son of Yakup Ağa, a converted Turk _sipahi_[2] of Albanian origin[1][3] from Giannitsa (Greece), and an Orthodox Christian, Greek woman from Mytilene (Lesbos).[4] His mother was a widow of a Greek Orthodox priest.[2][3][5] His parents were married[4] and had two daughters and four sons: Ishak, Oruç, Khizr and Ilyas.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayreddin_Barbarossa

Mimar Sinan (first time I hear his name):

According to contemporary biographer, Mustafa Sâi Çelebi, Sinan was born in 1489 (c. 1490 according to the Encyclopædia Britannica,[7] 1491 according to the Dictionary of Islamic Architecture and some time between 1494 and 1499, according to the Turkish professor and architect Reha Günay)[8] with the name Joseph. He was born either an Armenian,[9][10][11][12][13][14]Cappadocian Greek,[15][16][17][18][19][20][21] Albanian,[22][23][24] or a Christian Turk[25] in a small town called Ağırnas near the city of Kayseri in Anatolia (as stated in an order by Sultan Selim II).[26] According to the Encyclopædia Britannica, Sinan had either Armenian or Greek origin.[7]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mimar_Sinan

What I wrote previously were all historical facts and you mentioning 2 people of at least confirmed non-Turk ancestry, the last one is disputed/unknown, is just confirming my points again. Anyway I don't care about this. We are discussing Qatar here and having some fun.



monitor said:


> With this infighting between Arab brothers only Zionist will win. It's a month of Ramadan and instead of increasing our brotherly love we are increasing hostilities with each other which not going to help any country .



This has nothing to do with people-to-people relations which remain brotherly, always have and always will. This is political stuff. Game of thrones. However it appears that Qatar has managed to piss off much of the rest of the GCC, Egypt, Libya and others. We will have to see what is really going on. Nothing serious will come out of this but it is a clear message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

wanglaokan said:


> Qatar doesn't stand a blow. Really sad.


Worst yet:
Qatar's economic and financial situation before the crisis was in a very serious situation the proportion of external government debt reached 150% of its gross output and now its internal bank loans constitute 110% of the volume of deposits and reduce their credit rating..

Anyone who has a neutral mind will know that it is in real trouble after imposing these sanctions on it. The import bill and its loans will rise a lot and its currency will fall.. which has already happened today..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Rasengan said:


> Brother I am glad you mentioned Salah Ad-Din Ayubi. I can guarantee you brother if he was alive today, then he would have gave Donald Trump a befitting reply. What do you think Salah Ad-Din Ayubi did to Raynald of Chatillion when he disrespected Islam? When Salah Ad-Din Ayubi died he didn't even have one piece of gold dinar to his name. Yet the Al-Saud family spends useless money on yachts, cars, prostitutes and alcohol. By the way that oil money should belong to the people not to the Al-Saud family who have sold their souls to the devil. My problem is linked to the royal family not the people.
> 
> Turkey should leave NATO, its in there national interests in my opinion. But they should have a good relationship with Russia. Richard the Lion Heart fought against the Muslims, however, he had more honor in his body then that lying scoundrel Donald Trump, hence why Salah Ad-Din Ayubi respected him. If Saudi Arabia once to show Islamic values then it should concentrate its investments in the Muslim instead of purchasing every single prime property in London. Look at the Chinese and there vision of the One Belt policy...why has Saudi Arabia done something similar in the Muslim world. The Chinese are investing billions of dollars in the Indonesian economy which in the future will become a major economic power in Asia...where is Saudi investment....oh, yeah, its invested in America.
> 
> Pakistan fighting America's war was our biggest mistake, but unlike Brother Saif, I have the courage to admit this. I want him to admit that the leaders of his country have sold there souls to the zionists



Muslims were powerful back then. Today, each Islamic state is an easy picking.

Turkey cannot leave NATO easily because consequences will be severe for it. Europe is its largest trading partner and NATO security umbrella extends to Turkish mainland. Turkey also has Kurd problem. Too much to loose.

OBOR is a contingency plan for China to bypass sea routes for trade. However, transportation through land is really expensive and it will never substitute sea routes for trading in the long-term.

Saudi Arabia has supported Pakistan in difficult times (specially during the time of sanctions). We tend to forget the "good" aspect of our relations with states other than China.

Chinese investment cannot uplift a state that lacks in vision and is mired in corruption. Look at the example of Venezuela; it has largest proven oil reserves in the world but its economy has collapsed (recently) in-spite of heavy Chinese investment in its economy. I can explain to you why this happened.

You talk about China as if China has risen independently from its relations with the US. There was a time when China was fighting wars with the US at the cost of its development. Then the Chinese realized that they will continue to suffer unless they get their prioritize straight and opened the doors for foreign investment. Same US was now a major source of revenue generation and industrialization. And now China is another world power. Think about it.

US is the best destination of investment for any state because it is the largest market in the world with unparalleled experience in industrialization, management and research. However, we won't gain much from our hatred for them. Look no further than China; how it eventually reaped all the benefits from the US in-spite of disagreements/disputes in the past. 

Now, if Saudi Arabia wants to follow in the footsteps of China, it is suddenly a zionist stooge and deserves all the ridicule? Some people are really funny with no sense of economics and strategic depth.

War on Terror was a necessary evil for Pakistan. Fundamentalism and militancy had silently made in-roads into Pakistan and it was a only a matter of time when these elements would act; it started with 9/11. Military establishment had a wakeup call and scrambled for "damage control." Musharraf's 'enlightened moderation' program was intended to make people understand the importance of global connectivity and shun extremist elements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

mike2000 is back said:


> LOL I guess so. Well, I suppose you could do just that. Write a book about an analysis of the different varieties of Islamists groups views/orientation in the Arab world first, then you can continue with another book or books(Volume II) on the Muslim world.
> You might become famous writer(judging from the fact that you like writing as well) who knows.





I think that I will pass such a project. Rather than discussing here I should be finishing my master's thesis in chemical engineering. However PDF and social media is a powerful drug and I currently have a few discussions at once on various platforms. This is always the case whenever something major happens in the region. I have to discuss such topics in person or online. Can't stop doing it.

Actually there has been literature about the MB in Arabic and English but not too much. A book about contemporary Muslim political movements should be written for sure if it has not already.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Saif al-Arab said:


> I think that I will pass such a project. Rather than discussing here I should be finishing my master's thesis in chemical engineering. However PDF and social media is a powerful drug and I currently have a few discussions at once on various platforms. This is always the case whenever something major happens in the region. I have to discuss such topics in person or online. Can't stop doing it.
> 
> Actually there has been literature about the MB in Arabic and English but not too much. A book about contemporary Muslim political movements should be written for sure if it has not already.



I'm in the same shit, finishing bachelor thesis and getting distracted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

TheCamelGuy said:


> I'm in the same shit, finishing bachelor thesis and getting distracted.



My sleep pattern is also totally messed up. Ramadan does not help either. Anyway all the best of luck bro. I am sure that you will do well.

*Kuwait emir in Saudi Arabia as Qatar ready to accept mediation efforts*





Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani spoke by telephone overnight with his counterpart in Kuwait. (File photo: AP)
Reuters
Tuesday, 6 June 2017

Emir of Kuwait, Sheikh Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Sabah, is visits Jeddah on Wednesday as Kuwait-led mediation efforts are taking shape in the crisis of severing ties with Qatar.

Qatar's foreign minister said on Tuesday Doha was ready for mediation efforts after the Arab world's biggest powers severed ties with it, adding that Qatar's ruler had delayed a speech in order to give Kuwait a chance to ease regional tensions.

Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain severed diplomatic relations with Qatar in a coordinated move on Monday. Yemen, Libya's eastern-based government and the Maldives joined later and transport links were shut down.

Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani spoke by telephone overnight with his counterpart in Kuwait, which has maintained diplomatic ties with Qatar, and decided to postpone a speech to the Qatari
people as requested.

Doha also decided not to retaliate against the measures.

Qatar wants to give Kuwait's Sheikh Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Jaber al-Sabah the ability to "proceed and communicate with the parties to the crisis and to try to contain the issue," Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman al-Thani said in comments to Qatar-based Al Jazeera television.

Kuwait's emir had an important role in a previous Gulf rift in 2014 and Qatar's Sheikh Tamim "regards him as a parent and respects his desire to postpone any speech or step until there is a clearer picture of the crisis," Al Jazeera quoted the foreign minister as saying.

Sheikh Mohammed told the channel that the measures taken against Qatar had an "unprecedented impact" on its citizens and on family relations in the Gulf Arab region, but said Doha will not take counter measures.

Qatar "believes such differences between sister countries must be resolved through dialogue."

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...ts-ready-for-mediation-to-ease-Gulf-rift.html

At least this dispute is peaceful so far and we can laugh at this unlike other conflicts in the region that we cannot laugh at, sadly.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/vi...7/06/06/Qatar-must-be-part-of-Arab-unity.html

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/views/news/2017/06/06/Qatar-s-ambition.html

A little reminder of what we are really discussing here:















wanglaokan said:


> Both KSA and Turkey. CIA and NATO.
> 
> They want peace in their own country, and chaos in others. And they clam themself as the victim of the terrorism, WTF?
> 
> Salafist and Eastern Turkestan is the real terrorists.



I am just curious but do you have any proof of KSA (China is the largest trading partner of KSA) supporting any terrorism in Xinjiang?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Saif al-Arab said:


> Khizr was born in 1466[1] or around 1478[_citation needed_] in the village Palaiokipos on the Ottoman island of Midilli (Lesbos) (now Greece), the son of Yakup Ağa, a converted Turk _sipahi_[2] of Albanian origin



This is pure nonsense. SIPAHIS were TURKISH KNIGHTS OF TURKISH ORIGIN ONLY. I.e not Albanian, Bulgarian, Greeks, French or Malaysian. 

Anyways back on topic, what are you guys doing to nice Qatar?

And you should stop bothering replying to some Turkish members. The Kemalists are more pro-Israel and Anti-Turkish..the AKP are more Arab than Arab themselves(though I'm sure a lot are Arab descent)



royalharris said:


> KSA did not fund Uighur, it is turkey who is the snake behind xinjiang
> But they will pay the price


Make your minds up...The Uighurs are not our brothers. We are native Anatolians lol
Why don't you blame the Kazaks? Oh, because that would not make sense would it. brothers helping brothers.



wanglaokan said:


> Both KSA and Turkey. CIA and NATO.
> 
> They want peace in their own country, and chaos in others. And they clam themself as the victim of the terrorism, WTF?
> 
> Salafist and Eastern Turkestan is the real terrorists.


Only Turkey is victim of terrorism, not China. WTF indeed. 
Maybe you should blame the "real Turks".


----------



## LeGenD

Saif al-Arab said:


> [emoji38]
> 
> I think that I will pass such a project. Rather than discussing here I should be finishing my master's thesis in chemical engineering. However PDF and social media is a powerful drug and I currently have a few discussions at once on various platforms. This is always the case whenever something major happens in the region. I have to discuss such topics in person or online. Can't stop doing it.
> 
> Actually there has been literature about the MB in Arabic and English but not too much. A book about contemporary Muslim political movements should be written for sure if it has not already.


Brother,

Studies should be top priority. Glad to know that my Arab brother is enrolled in a Masters degree program.

Education is the key to success and global connectivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

TheCamelGuy said:


> I'm in the same shit, finishing bachelor thesis and getting distracted





Saif al-Arab said:


> I think that I will pass such a project. Rather than discussing here I should be finishing my master's thesis in chemical engineering. However PDF and social media is a powerful drug and I currently have a few discussions at once on various platforms. This is always the case whenever something major happens in the region. I have to discuss such topics in person or online. Can't stop doing it.
> 
> Actually there has been literature about the MB in Arabic and English but not too much. A book about contemporary Muslim political movements should


So both of you are caught up in this endless PDF drug cycle and can't help but ask for more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

LeGenD said:


> Brother,
> 
> Studies should be top priority. Glad to know that my Arab brother is enrolled in a Masters degree program.
> 
> Educated people are the future.



Brother, most of us (young generation = 70% of the population in KSA) are well-educated and a large percentage even highly educated. Now the local manpower is also no longer a obstacle. The results of such development will be visible in the future, near as distant one. Same story with other GCC and Arab states. What should follow along with such a development is the needed fundament which is the job of the various states and regimes in power. It should be all about empowering the people and if this is done political and social changes will come naturally in their own tempo.

Pakistan is no different. It's the same exact story. Which is why I look towards the future very optimistically as it can only improve eventually. Once that happens (it already happens each year) the sky will be the limit.



mike2000 is back said:


> So both of you are caught up in this endless PDF drug cycle and can't help but ask for more.



Are we not all that, lol? Otherwise we would not be here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> MB is pan Islamic movement. They object secular leaders and* monarchies as collaborators of the West* (except Qatari with biggest US base in ME ).



Can you give us sources for any MB parties which agenda is based on that? Most MB parties, if not all, are parties that operate within system of democracy. And they are not against ties with the West in the event they win elections in a nation, they prefer their people get the most out of any relationship, however. 

The same critics of MB accuse them of being agents of the West if they do have diplomatic ties with nations globally, and if they don't, bash them as being backwards people who can't adapt to modern world. So save us this nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

LeGenD said:


> Muslims were powerful back then. Today, each Islamic state is an easy picking..



How were Muslims more powerful back then? During the First Crusade the Christians took over Jerusalem and controlled it for over 88 years before the arrival of Salah Ad-Din Ayubi, who I would like to remind you had to contend with a divided Muslim world and fighting Richard the Lion Heart. Back then Muslims believed in dignity, justice and honor. Today these cockroach rulers only care about their power rather than the Muslim world. Why do you think each Islamic State is an easy picking? I tell you why, because these idiots don't have the courage to do the right polices. Saudi Arabia had a fantastic opportunity to become an economic power house due to their oil revenue in the last 30 years and to lead the Muslim world to a much better direction. But what did they do? Invest in Western countries who will discard them. 




LeGenD said:


> Turkey cannot leave NATO easily because consequences will be severe for it. Europe is its largest trading partner and NATO security umbrella extends to Turkish mainland. Turkey also has Kurd problem. Too much to loose.



Why can't Turkey leave NATO? Many thought Britain leaving the Euro was bullshit, but last summer we all saw what happened. This is the difference between gutless Muslim leaders of today and strong bold leaders from the past. Turkey should stand on its own two feet and give a middle finger to NATO because the Europeans will never allow them entry into European Union. Turkey does have a Kurd problem, do you think NATO will resolve this problem for them? Turkey doesn't need them, their own security forces and intelligence services will do the job. Do you think the emergence of a Kurdistan in Iraq is not influenced by America and by de facto NATO? Like I said before, Turkey should control its own destiny and become like the Ottoman Turks with a pair of balls which the Al Saud family is lacking. 



LeGenD said:


> Saudi Arabia has supported Pakistan in difficult times (specially during the time of sanctions). We tend to forget the "good" aspect of our relations with states other than China.



So we have supported Saudi Arabia in difficult times too, does that mean we should bow down to those Al Saud cockroaches who are funding terrorists activities in Pakistan. They have effectively destroyed our society through their extremists ideology. Saudi Arabia could have invested billions of dollars in Pakistan, yet it only gives us peanuts, just enough to survive, but do you think, they want to see a strong economically powerful Pakistan. Why do we have 10,000 troops in Saudi Arabia? What is the point in spending 350 billion dollars if you can't even protect your own country and require the assistance of another. I am frank with my opinion and don't hide behind a charade. 



LeGenD said:


> Chinese investment cannot uplift a state that lacks in vision and is mired in corruption. Look at the example of Venezuela; it has largest proven oil reserves in the world but its economy has collapsed recently in-spite of heavy Chinese investment in its economy. I cam explain to you why this happened.


7

When did I say Chinese investment alone can uplift a state which lacks vision and is rife with corruption? Instead I said the Chinese with all their money unlike the Saudi's have a vision to initiate policies that will have positive effect in the region while increasing their influence. The oil boom really began in the 1980s, with all that money stashed in there fund, what have these ancient fossils done for the Muslim world, where a similar grand scheme policy can be implemented? They have done jackshit, and do you know why? Because they are too busy funding an extremists ideology and replacing regimes. Do you think the people in Yemen are not fed with Saudi interference? Do you think the people of Pakistan are not fed with Saudi interference. Actually if you read the resource curse theory, you will know that countries with an abundant amount of resources never do well, because dictators like to oppress the public. 




LeGenD said:


> You talk about China as if China has risen independently from its relations with the US. There was a time when China was fighting wars with the US at the cost of its development. Then the Chinese realized that they will continue to suffer unless they get their prioritize straight and opened the doors for foreign investment. Same US was now a major source of revenue generation and industrialization. And now China is another world power. Think about it.
> .



When did I say China rose independently from its relations with the US? China fighting wars with the US was not at the cost of its development. Where did you read this? The Great Leap Forward and The Cultural Revolution was the main reason why China wasn't development, which was changed by Deng Xiaoping. The Korean War or the Vietnam has nothing to do with China's failure to develop. I agree the Chinese did realize that the open door policy was important for progress and the last 40 years has shown that. However, what have the Saudi's done in the last 50 years since their alliance with America and the boom of oil....jackshit....and the price of oil will fall, they will never get the same chance again. Furthermore, the Chinese were actually selling something to the Americans with there low costs factories, and its only in the last 5 years that there companies are investing heavily abroad. Do you see the difference. One country is building its industry, while the other is giving a blank cheque just for its survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nabateus said:


> *Assad, Ghaddafi, Al-Sisi, Hamad, Salman, Muhammad ibn zayd, even some of the presidents share mutual hatred and disagreements with each other, but they all agree on one thing.* Qatar situation with Arab states and especially GCC is not new, it date back to 2011 and further. nothing could be done at this moment except for harsh measurement and open critical stand. hopefully everything will back to normal, and Qatar essential focus would be directed towards the development and infrastructure of the state instead. and in the end both populations are brothers "tied" By blood and nothing will change that.



As if we didn't know that already, you guys all share the same immediate objectives against your own self determined Sunni Muslims. This isn't about Qatar, it's about sending message to general Sunni Muslim populace(whether Islamist or secular) that believe in self determination and right to fair political process. This people don't want deterioration of their states, it's you pro-regime guys who are against reform, development, independence, etc.... that threaten to take illegal measures if not kill people to prevent that.


----------



## Falcon29

Same people accusing Qatar of being US agent to unleash MB on their nations .... haha .... Man, you pro-regime people are the worst:

....
*Trump says isolating Qatar ‘beginning of end’ of terrorism*
US President Donald Trump wades into a rapidly escalating Gulf crisis, suggesting ally Qatar — home to the largest US military base in the Middle East — is funding extremism as he tacitly backed a diplomatic blockade of the emirate.

http://www.timesofisrael.com/liveblog-june-6-2017/
.....

No one is doubting Qatar has ties with the US, we're doubting your bizarre conspiracy theories which you know aren't true. Meanwhile your ties are many times more powerful from an political standpoint.


----------



## mohd497

Saif al-Arab said:


>



You know Urdu??


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> MB with its many different local branches who often have their own objectives and mostly focus on domestic matters are not a problem. Nor political Islamism for that matter. Political groups and parties in the Arab and Muslim world that have their roots in Islamic teachings have come to stay and they are already part and parcel of our existing systems.



It's not about Islam, having Islam as party platform doesn't make such a party the superior party. It's all about what they strive for. There are some Islamic parties that are hypocritical or don't have anything on their agenda to advance the interests of the people of the region. There secular people who do want to advance the interests of the people, and they and moderate 'Islamist' folk have the best interests of the people in hand. Forget parties all together. This is sending a message to the people in general. To a point where people who were inciting the public against Assad are now tolerant of him if it means it will shutdown the aspirations of the people all alike. These dictators are no different from one another, if they aren't challenged by the people, there will be no development of any sort in the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

royalharris said:


> KSA did not fund Uighur, it is turkey who is the snake behind xinjiang
> But they will pay the price



Uighur ideology is Salafi which is backed by the Al Saud family and this is one of the main reasons why the Hui Muslim are peaceful. This is the problem with China, they need to understand where the problem is coming from. I am not saying Turkey is a saint, China should make its concerns quite clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> It's not about Islam, having Islam as party platform doesn't make such a party the superior party. It's all about what they strive for. There are some Islamic parties that are hypocritical or don't have anything on their agenda to advance the interests of the people of the region. There secular people who do want to advance the interests of the people, and they and moderate 'Islamist' folk have the best interests of the people in hand. Forget parties all together. This is sending a message to the people in general. To a point where people who were inciting the public against Assad are now tolerant of him if it means it will shutdown the aspirations of the people all alike. These dictators are no different from one another, if they aren't challenged by the people, there will be no development of any sort in the Arab world.



I agree however I look at this dispute in a different way bro. See post 624. As for aspirations of people, that will not happen anywhere in the Arab or Muslim world, as long as authoritarian regimes are in power. You know it is bad if Tunisia is the shinning light in the Muslim world.

However that is one thing that will eventually change. When it changes it must be a natural domestic process. As long as this process is not completed we cannot allow the stable regions and countries to be engulfed in chaos for the sake of political disagreements. Especially not if foreigners are involved. That's why I believe that this diplomatic raw is about a breach of trust in a volatile region in a volatile period. Hence the strong reaction. I understand it completely given the regional atmosphere and situation. Anything else would be strange. What makes so little sense is that instability in the GCC will engulf Qatar itself. Nobody will gain anything from this. As I see it is Qatar (a mouse acting like a lion) and its ambitions that have reached uncontrollable levels to such an extend that they cannot see that they are damaging their own neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

@Rasengan

Brother, you have raised some very good points (credit where due). I will respond when I have time, inshallah.

@Saif al-Arab

I believe that Saudi Arabia should invest in Pakistan; contribute to development in Pakistan to some extent (2 billion USD investment package would be a great start). Sometimes, a gesture is made on a goodwill basis and not exclusively for returns.

If you have connections, please leverage them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Abdullah said:


> Shut up pls Uighur has nothing to do with Saudi Arabia.lived among them so keep your stupid mentality with you. You Rafdhi pigs are always butthurt because of Sunni Islam. Name them Wahabi Salafi Deobandi or whatever we will fk u up If u try to impose ur shitty religion on us.



Bro, @Rasengan is not a troll. He is just uninformed (with all due respect) on certain issues that he is discussing in this thread.

KSA hosts one of the largest Uyghur communities in the world (50.000 +) and they do not create any troubles nor is KSA creating trouble in Xinjiang. It's a ridiculous empty accusation. Not only that, the rhetoric used is also annoying indeed. Whenever there is a problem in the Muslim world, no matter how little it has to do with their favorite bogey-words (Wahhabi, Salafi, Hanbali, Sunni etc.) they tend to blame everything on those bogey-words. However once when the actions of terrorists are analyzed it becomes very obvious that those same terrorists have nothing to do with those beliefs.



Rasengan said:


> You have been reported Now go and serve some chai like a good little slave to your Saudi masters, you idol worshipper. For your information I am a Sunni, but unlike you I am not a sectarian waste of sperm.



You should avoid calling people who live among us and you have almost all the same rights and opportunities (expect for the ones that every national enjoys in every country) as "slaves". @Malik Abdullah is a highly educated person who was born in KSA and who has lived there all his life. I do not approve of your language. We do not consider anyone a slave and if I spot a native abusing an expat, whether Arab or non-Arab, I will not hesitate to aid the expat like the vast, vast majority of us will do outside of a minority of laud troublemakers that do everything to shot themselves and the country in the foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Divergent

I hope Qatar surfaces stronger, I really don't like Saudi.


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> I agree however I look at this dispute in a different way bro. See post 624. As for aspirations of people, that will not happen anywhere in the Arab or Muslim world, as long as authoritarian regimes are in power. You know it is bad if Tunisia is the shinning light in the Muslim world.
> 
> However that is one thing that will eventually change. When it changes it must be a natural domestic process. As long as this process is not completed we cannot allow the stable regions and countries to be engulfed in chaos for the sake of political disagreements. Especially not if foreigners are involved. That's why I believe that this diplomatic raw is about a breach of trust in a volatile region in a volatile period. Hence the strong reaction. I understand it completely given the regional atmosphere and situation. Anything else would be strange. What makes so little sense is that instability in the GCC will engulf Qatar itself. Nobody will gain anything from this. As I see it is Qatar (a mouse acting like a lion) and its ambitions that have reached uncontrollable levels to such an extend that they cannot see that they are damaging their own neighborhood.



I appreciate your intentions, but there is no natural process whatsoever that will take place not even in the coming 30 years. That doesn't mean the only other option is chaos. Chaos should not be an option at all. Peaceful demands and demonstrations need to be had, to demand fair political process. These governments mishandle affairs so badly. They are against the aspirations of the people and prefer ISIS or other dictators to be in power rather than the general majority made up of moderate Islamists, seculars, and liberals, who seek to develop a better system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Saif al-Arab said:


> You should avoid calling people who live among us and you have almost all the same rights and opportunities (expect for the ones that every national enjoys in every country) as "slaves". @Malik Abdullah is a highly educated person who was born in KSA and who has lived there all his life. I do not approve of your language. We do not consider anyone a slave and if I spot a native abusing an expat, whether Arab or non-Arab, I will not hesitate to aid the expat like the vast, vast majority of us will do outside of a minority of laud troublemakers that do everything to shot themselves and the country in the foot.



Malik is so highly educated, that he assumed I was a Shia because I had a difference of opinion and spoke ill of the Saud family so my response was in kind. When I meant Saudi Masters I was referring to the Al Saud family, not the ordinary people. But if you find my message offensive, then I will change it.


----------



## Rasengan

Malik Abdullah said:


> You are a cunt follower. You are not a Sunni you have nothing to do with Quran and Sunnah.



@waz

@saif Arab and you claim he is educated Under whose authority can you claim that I am not a Sunni?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872112227595177986


----------



## LeGenD

Malik Abdullah said:


> You are a cunt follower. You are not a Sunni you have nothing to do with Quran and Sunnah.


Let us all refrain from issuing abusive remarks and have a civilized conversation.

Member _Rasengan_ have some extreme views but I believe that he is frustrated with hostility and confusion reigning supreme in the Islamic bloc these days. I also disagree with him on several counts but I believe that I will bring my brother to understand some of my points in my responses.

@Rasengan

Brother, harsh language promotes hostility and is detrimental to our efforts to achieve mutual understanding and harmony. Whatever the situation there is, please understand that people are not perfect and we need to respect their sensitivities sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Either which way too big a mess to be resolved in a few weeks.

If all these Arab nations and one Asian one cut ties with Qatar because state sponsorship of terror, implying having evidence...then the lamp is truly rubbed. Comes out the famous spirit....

What is the Western Europe, US and UN going to do about it? Russia sure would like to cut off a competitor in the Gas Game...

After all these states are the vicitim of terror... London just happened. 

So what is the West and UN going to do about it? How can it not pursue the matter if these arab states are sitting on massive evidence?

And what about Qatar's counter attack? 

Answers are welcome!


----------



## Gothic

The Qatar-Iran Gas Field Behind the Diplomatic War in the Middle East (isreally newspaper achtung !)

read more: http://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-news/1.793798

http://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-news/1.793798


----------



## BATMAN

Gothic said:


> The Qatar-Iran Gas Field Behind the Diplomatic War in the Middle East (isreally newspaper achtung !)
> 
> read more: http://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-news/1.793798
> 
> http://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-news/1.793798



Iran state is saying its Trump who is behind this, do you not believe your officials.
http://www.express.co.uk/news/polit...es-cutting-ties-Doha-Iran-blames-US-President


----------



## Gothic

BATMAN said:


> Iran state is saying its Trump who is behind this, do you not believe your officials.
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/polit...es-cutting-ties-Doha-Iran-blames-US-President



no i do not believe my officials , that's why i tried to shed light on this issue from the very start . our officials lie just like most officials only their lies make us , the ordinary iranians , a laughing stock to the whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> I disagree. If the current reformist tendencies continue in KSA and the GCC, absolute power or power-hungry elements will diminish. Already the rulers, at least in KSA, cannot do anything that goes against the wishes of the people. That is why they are very careful. During the economic slump, that is no longer relevant, their economic reforms never reached such a point where the people would not accept them. They know that in order to survive they need to help keep evolve the country on all fronts and make it grow. If not they will stagnate and they will lose their power and throne. That's what is beneficial about them. Because they are bound to perform. An elected leader can rule a country for 4 years and destroy it as much as he wants to (in theory) but there will always be a successor to clean up the mess. If the House of Saud creates some gigantic mess in the country, they risk being toppled, and when that happens there will be no point of return.



They handle domestic affairs relatively well, if we are to ignore political self determination/freedom and social reforms. But, handle regional and political matters poorly. This goes for most governments in the region too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Malik Abdullah said:


> You are a cunt follower. You are not a Sunni you have nothing to do with Quran and Sunnah.



Better a cunt follower than what you follow, the world is still too soft on these terror vouchers, should just execute them. May allah provide the rafida with eternal ammunition.


----------



## Rasengan

Saif al-Arab said:


> I did not take part in your exchange. However I will tell you that he is highly educated.
> 
> Fair enough but even that language is inaccurate as you would deem me a slave of the House of Saud just because I don't want to turn my country into another Syria and just because I prefer a peaceful and natural domestic process to occur in order for us (the people) to accomplish the needed political and social reforms which is what we all aim at in the GCC and Arab world. I am hopefully because for the first time in my life (or one of them - at least the speed of necessary changes has increased) I have seen this actually occurring on numerous fronts. That's because the people have changed. The current generation is different from the past ones etc. The rulers saw that and they initiated (MbS being the vocal mastermind or at least public mastermind) those necessary changes. This is why I can see light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> However even if there was no light at the end of the tunnel you cannot expect me to side with foreigners, moreover anti-Arab ones, that want to harm my country and people, the GCC and Arab world.



I am glad to hear that you didn't intervene in this exchange, we may have our difference, but I know you are a respectful person, unlike @Malik Abdullah whose apparent education has failed him. After our exchange yesterday, I think you are misguided in your belief to trust the Al Saud family, however, I wouldn't deem you a slave to the house of Saud since you spoke of reform even though it was brief. Remember my anger toward the house of Saud has nothing to do with the good people of Saudi Arabia. Yesterday, in this very thread I criticized Iran and its policies and was bold enough to criticize Pakistan. I like to see that across the board so all Muslim countries can progress to become a strong bloc. Maybe you are right, I have no understanding of the Arab world, and social reform is happening at a slower pace, however, even if a dog dies under a Muslim ruler he would be held accountable on the day of judgment. We the people should demand better governance from our rulers which includes the Arabs who have so much potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic

Deep in the Gulf waters between Qatar and Iran lies the world's largest gas field, a 9,700-sq-km expanse that holds at least 43 trillion cubic metres of gas reserves.

Qatar's southern portion is known as North Field, while Iran's slice to the north is called South Pars. The two countries share exploration rights in the area, and it is one of many ties that bind them.

But Doha's relationship with Tehran has been put to a new test on Monday, after Iran's regional rival Saudi Arabia led four other countries in cutting diplomatic ties with Qatar, accusing its fellow Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) member of undermining security in the region by siding with Iran, among other actions. 

Saudi also urged "all brotherly countries and companies" to follow its lead in isolating Qatar, a call that GCC members Kuwait and Oman have so far sidestepped. 

Saudi Arabia has claimed that Qatar is supporting "Iranian-backed terrorist groups" in the Saudi province of Qatif and in Bahrain, accusations that Doha called a "campaign of lies that have reached the point of complete fabrication". 


http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2017/06/qatar-gulf-rift-iran-factor-170605102522955.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> They handle domestic affairs relatively well, if we are to ignore political self determination/freedom and social reforms. But, handle regional and political matters poorly. This goes for most governments in the region too.



The self-determination/freedom and social reforms part is changing for the better in KSA and the GCC and will only accelerate once the new generation reaches power (aside from the natural political and social reforms that the people/society will be behind) and the old one (that have been in power for a very long time or at least are part of the same generation that has had power in the past 40 years at least) is replaced.

Regional matters are handled poorly because there is limited unity in the region and few power centers and the few power centers that exist often more than not have different viewpoints so this tends to create a big mess.

What is needed, I am talking about the Arab world which is my main priority and what I know best about (however the same can be said about much of the Muslim world and developing world), is for the Arab world to develop strong regional blocs. One strong Arab Maghrebi bloc (look for instance at the silly disputes that Morocco and Algeria have with each other), an bloc centered around Egypt, another centered around KSA/GCC and another one centered around Sham/Iraq. The latter two can either join the KSA/GCC bloc (Iraq for instance as would have been the case if not for history talking a slightly different turn) and Sham can join the Egyptian bloc or the KSA/GCC bloc. What is needed here is a policy, although there will always be differences, that benefits more than it hurts. For instance, with all due respect to Qatar, that 200.000 big country, which I have no problem with, I have absolutely nothing against Qataris rather the opposite, we cannot have such a small country pissing off most of the Arab world. Something must be wrong if that becomes the case. Such disputes should be solved, which I am sure that they will, and the GCC might even grow stronger after such experiences. What does not kill you makes you stronger and all that.

However the central theme here is empowering the people. Once that happens the aspirations of the Arab people (which are more or less similar regardless of identity and ideology and which all call for closer cooperation for the benefit of all) can be met and we can openly work for our mutually shared goals or have peaceful disagreements and try to convince others of joining our visions etc.

This will eventually happen as that is where the development is going in not only the Arab and Muslim world but the entire world. Some reactionary politicians being elected here and there in the West and elsewhere won't change this development. At least not in the Arab/Muslim world.

This won't happen in the near future if the regions continues to be volatile and if the regimes in power become reactionary. However even if that would occur, it would have an expiry date as this cannot continue for much longer. It's not foreseeable.



Rasengan said:


> I am glad to hear that you didn't intervene in this exchange, we may have our difference, but I know you are a respectful person, unlike @Malik Abdullah whose apparent education has failed him. After our exchange yesterday, I think you are misguided in your belief to trust the Al Saud family, however, I wouldn't deem you a slave to the house of Saud since you spoke of reform even though it was brief. Remember my anger toward the house of Saud has nothing to do with the good people of Saudi Arabia. Yesterday, in this very thread I criticized Iran and its policies and was bold enough to criticize Pakistan. I like to see that across the board so all Muslim countries can progress to become a strong bloc. Maybe you are right, I have no understanding of the Arab world, and social reform is happening at a slower pace, however, even if a dog dies under a Muslim ruler he would be held accountable on the day of judgment. We the people should demand better governance from our rulers which includes the Arabs who have so much potential.



Well, I respect knowledgeable users, even if I disagree with them strongly or even if I have had heated exchanges with them. That won't change. I never said that you have no "understanding of the Arab world". All I wrote is that some of your posts show a lack of knowledge on certain areas. Nothing else. Similarly I have no trouble admitting to the fact that I am ignorant about Pakistan compared to the average Pakistani despite knowing more about the country and people than most foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

Gothic said:


> no i do not believe my officials , that's why i tried to shed light on this issue from the very start . our officials lie just like most officials only their lies make us , the ordinary iranians , a laughing stock to the whole world.


I agree your regime have no grounds of what they blame, but I have been following Qatar from while.
They really are the center piece of the big game being played in region, this includes Al-Jazeera, which was quite popular in Arab world in early 2000 but later it changed its design and every one noticed, its upto something. Than came Iraq invasion, surprisingly Al-Jazeera was there.
Qatar also had connections with post US invasion so called Talibans of Afghanistan.
During previous govt. of Pakistan Qatar was very active in Afghanistan, where we already have India, Iran, US, UK!!
It was the same time, when a new group TTP was formed, who also invaded Pakistan in same time.
Qatar is dubiously interested in Pakistan regime, ever since.

Did Qatari media side with Daesh by attacking MBC’s ‘Black Crows’?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic

BATMAN said:


> I agree your regime have no grounds of what they blame, but I have been following Qatar from while.
> They really are the center piece of the big game being played in region, this includes Al-Jazeera, which was quite popular in Arab world in early 2000 but later it changed its design and every one noticed, its upto something. Than came Iraq invasion, surprisingly Al-Jazeera was there.
> Qatar also had connections with post US invasion so called Talibans of Afghanistan.
> During previous govt. of Pakistan Qatar was very active in Afghanistan, where we already have India, Iran, US, UK!!
> It was the same time, when a new group TTP was formed, who also invaded Pakistan in same time.
> Qatar is dubiously interested in Pakistan regime, ever since.



i think they are just being blamed for being modestly pro -iran and like i said stealing all the passengers from other gulf arab airlines . otherwise everyone knows the toyota's ISIS use don't come just from qatar they come from all over GCC . but like you said al-jazeera somewhere shifted their views from being pro-arab to somewhat neutral and that has more to do with yemen than syria imo.

and our regime is a laughing riot , it's just the summer heat that is distracting people , in the winter everyone laugh their butts out


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab

Whatever it is, should include the MB, because I like their foreign policy angle(And concept of inclusiveness). If it doesn't, I don't see myself being favorable of these propositions. There will continue to be mistrust between many people in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Gothic said:


> i think they are just being blamed for being modestly pro -iran and like i said stealing all the passengers from other gulf arab airlines . otherwise everyone knows the toyota's ISIS use don't come just from qatar they come from all over GCC . but like you said al-jazeera somewhere shifted their views from being pro-arab to somewhat neutral and that has more to do with yemen than syria imo.
> 
> and our regime is a laughing riot , it's just the summer heat that is distracting people , in the winter everyone laugh their butts out



I highly doubt the Al Saud family is severing its links from Qatar on airline competition that doesn't make any sense. Saudi Arabia can be criticized for funding groups in Syria, but what about the Mullah's of Iran, don't tell me they are all squeaky clean. They are sending fighters to protect a man who has blood on his hands. Have you watched some of the video's on Youtube? They are no different to ISIS, bunch of filthy cowards attacking innocent people in the name God.


----------



## The SC

- A very powerful and unprecedented media attack followed by an economic siege on everything including the movement of civilians..

- The beneficiaries of this will be the European countries where Qatar Investments are based and which will certainly be hold..

- So it is most likely that the next stage will be changing the rulers of Qatar and it will be fast..

- There will be no acceptance of any peace so as not to allow international sanctions on Qatar..

- The problem is whether it will be peaceful or will it need a military intervention..

- Especially when the US is not defending Qatar, but to the contrary, accusing it along the other Middle Eastern nations who have sanctioned it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

royalharris said:


> KSA did not fund Uighur, it is turkey who is the snake behind xinjiang
> But they will pay the price





wanglaokan said:


> Both KSA and Turkey. CIA and NATO.
> 
> They want peace in their own country, and chaos in others. And they clam themself as the victim of the terrorism, WTF?
> 
> Salafist and Eastern Turkestan is the real terrorists.



It's funny that nobody sees fault in themselves. It's always the foreign nations's fault. Even people across the ocean think in this way...

@mike2000 is back


----------



## Gothic

Rasengan said:


> I highly doubt the Al Saud family is severing its links from Qatar on airline competition that doesn't make any sense. Saudi Arabia can be criticized for funding groups in Syria, but what about the Mullah's of Iran, don't tell me they are all squeaky clean. They are sending fighters to protect a man who has blood on his hands. Have you watched some of the video's on Youtube? They are no different to ISIS, bunch of filthy cowards attacking innocent people in the name God.



i'm not trying to make the mullas of iran look good , anyhow and by no means , but what planes and who are you referring to ? are you trying to say the mullas sent planes to protect the emir of qatar , cause that's hilarious.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Whatever it is, should include the MB, because I like their foreign policy angle(And concept of inclusiveness). If it doesn't, I don't see myself being favorable of these propositions. There will continue to be mistrust between many people in the region.



MB will be and should be included. As will all other political groups and parties based on Islamic tenants. However they should be purely domestic and independent movements and not aligned to any foreign entities.



fakeaccount said:


> Indeed, USA is behind whole the mess in our region.
> The reason why Al-Saud family is afraid of MB, is clear. They are worried about the survival of their illegal kingdom. 360 bn$ was a boot licking that Al-Saud family did and tried to receive Trump's warranty for their kingdom.
> The irony, MB is a Sunni group. I'm not certifying whatever is the MB doing but it's goal is revolution against the monarchs who have a hands in the gloves of Usrael.
> That was why Iranian FM is asking for dialogue and in fact to stopping the mad Saudis from waging an other war in the region. No one is happy with the current situation but USA will benefit and Israel will say cheers.



My Iranian buddy, as usual you have no clue about the Arab world that you are so obsessed about. Let me give you another history lesson. KSA was basically the country that helped save MB as we know it when Nasser tried to purge them. King Faisal welcomed almost all the most important Egyptian and other Arab (Syrian) MB figures and gave them asylum. Many still live in KSA and so do their families. Some have even become nationals. King Salman has no problem with MB or the various MB branches. He has a problem if they are used to hurt KSA.

Quit talking about wars. Some of you Iranians here and other foreigners are trying to do their utmost to make this bigger than it is and beat the drums of war and other nonsense. It is a deliberate rhetoric, which Israel also has used after this diplomatic raw, and we the people, can see right through it and it does not impress us nor fools us. It only strengthens our resolve against your likes.

@Falcon29 it's @mohammad45 and as you can see he is not changing his rhetoric even after being exposed by us and uses every opportunity to pursue it. As I said to him once, maybe this rhetoric will impress ignorant people but nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic

fakeaccount said:


> Fuk off piece of zhit.
> I am sick of morons like you.
> @Serpentine Do something about this zhit.



well , like your name suggests you are a fake c*nt and i've reported you , so they probably will do something about you and not me


----------



## Rasengan

Gothic said:


> i'm not trying to make the mullas of iran look good , anyhow and by no means , but what planes and who are you referring to ? are you trying to say the mullas sent planes to protect the emir of qatar , cause that's hilarious.



Lol, no I was referring to your message when you said Qatar was stealing passengers from the other Gulf Airlines, hence why Saudi Arabia severed their links. It's nice to meet an Iranian who is critical of his leaders, there should be more people like you in the Muslim world to improve governance and have checks and balance.


----------



## Gothic

fakeaccount said:


> The guy is right and i previously said the reason.
> Guys give me a break, i have to break my fast
> 
> Good bye for now
> 
> Man! your avatar, your attitudes and your logic is Israeli. I don't like you



It's israeli to your deformed maple syrup frozen canadian brain , get a brain . lumberjack


----------



## Well.wisher

Now which qatari shehzada will send nawaz sharif a letter ! ?


----------



## BATMAN

fakeaccount said:


> The reason why Al-Saud family is afraid of MB, is clear.


How is MB a global revolution ? I doubt you have ever been to Egypt in your life!
Iranian FM is talking from his hips, which has no link to the parallel you are drawing on your forum.
How US will benefit out of it..? I fail to understand!
Actually US has no gains in it, neither Israel has some thing to cheer over this bust.
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1110871/world
Qatar was always on wrong track, but its direct connections with terrorists has been exposed only now, which actually implicate US and Indians as well.
Actually its not US alone who shall be held responsible for regional mess.
He need local partners, US always work with local partners.


----------



## Gothic

Rasengan said:


> Lol, no I was referring to your message when you said Qatar was stealing passengers from the other Gulf Airlines, hence why Saudi Arabia severed their links. It's nice to meet an Iranian who is critical of his leaders, there should be more people like you in the Muslim world to improve governance and have checks and balance.



no i was being serious , qatar airways serves iranians at the IKA airport , perhaps more so than any other foreign airways .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Well.wisher said:


> Now which qatari shehzada will send nawaz sharif a letter ! ?



Now 40% Pakistan support Qatar. Now tomorrow we'll see Ahadis about Qatari letters.
It would be consider blasphemy to doubt Qatri letter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

BATMAN said:


> Now 40% Pakistan support Qatar. Now tomorrow we'll see Ahadis about Qatari letters.
> It would be consider blasphemy to doubt Qatri letter.


No we donot and should not support qatar .
They've been supporting isis that did many bomb blasts in pakistan. If our politicians supported it then I guess we lost all self respect.


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> MB will be and should be included. As will all other political groups and parties based on Islamic tenants. However they should be purely domestic and independent movements and not aligned to any foreign entities.



What foreigners? They are overwhelmingly Sunni Arab movements that share same interests as the people as far as regional/political aspirations. Some don't want more religion in social matters, that is where the people differ. I don't think we need more religion in social matters, we already are religious. MB should be included in most parliaments and have a say in political affairs. They don't need to the major governing blocs or those in power. Reality is today, the UAE/KSA/Egypt/etc.... axis don't want them to have any presence even. I wouldn't care for MB if these regimes can meet the demands of the people, but they aren't. So we need inclusive platform with shared representation to form policies that accurately(even quarterly or half) reflect aspirations of the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rasengan

Well.wisher said:


> Now which qatari shehzada will send nawaz sharif a letter ! ?



In some respect this news is good for Pakistan. Ganja Sharif has businesses in Qatar and Saudi Arabia and now he will have to choose wisely to secure his own interests. Its time to punish his family with corruption charges and nobody is going to save him this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> What foreigners? They are overwhelmingly Sunni Arab movements that share same interests as the people as far as regional/political aspirations. Some don't want more religion in social matters, that is where the people differ. I don't think we need more religion in social matters, we already are religious. MB should be included in most parliaments and have a say in political affairs. They don't need to the major governing blocs or those in power. Reality is today, the UAE/KSA/Egypt/etc.... axis don't want them to have any presence even. I wouldn't care for MB if these regimes can meet the demands of the people, but they aren't. So we need inclusive platform with shared representation to form policies that accurately(even quarterly or half) reflect aspirations of the people.



By "foreigners" I meant that none of the branches of the MB or other political groups and parties based fully or partially on Islamic tenants should become infiltrated. For instance I found it very suspicious that Obama was this pro-MB in Egypt. I find it suspect when the UK hosts extremists (objectively speaking) who use the UK as a platform to badmouth and create trouble in their native lands. The UK has given room to one such Saudi Arabian (a chemical engineer btw) who is openly (Youtube and other media) talking about toppling the regime in KSA which would create a catastrophe for the entire region and Muslim world and even maybe a major global war. Similarly what is the role of Erdogan in all this when his policy is among the most hypocritical and when he has shacked hands with the likes of Ariel Sharon etc. and continues to buy Israeli military equipment etc. I also don't like the fact that MB media or pro-media personalities are never criticizing Qatar both other GCC states and Arab countries when there is no difference. I don't like such dishonesty. To make it clear, the House of Saud are no saints either.

For instance if the late Qatari emir (Hamad) was caught talking about destroying KSA with Gaddafi, why can he not have had similar daydreams with Erdogan in regards to KSA or other Arab states? I also don't like Erdogan's rhetoric toward Iraq or some of his supporters daydreams of annexing Syrian and Iraqi land. No Arab should support such policies.


----------



## Well.wisher

Rasengan said:


> In some respect this news is good for Pakistan. Ganja Sharif has businesses in Qatar and Saudi Arabia and now he will have to choose wisely to secure his own interests. Its time to punish his family with corruption charges and nobody is going to save him this time.


Yes isolate him too like qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Saif al-Arab said:


> I also don't like Erdogan's rhetoric toward Iraq or some of his supporters daydreams of annexing Syrian and Iraqi land. No Arab should support such policies.


Your boys from Maghreb region are ready to crawl through shit to lick his boots though. Seen so many times here in Germany.


----------



## Well.wisher

Lastt time I looked at qatar , it was so small country , very small . Even smaller than my city that's the smallest capital In pakistan. It's just so small and the country that boycott it Maldives is even smaller than the area I live in so I think that this country isn't so important, just a small country , it would not matter to isolate it .


----------



## Rasengan

Well.wisher said:


> Yes isolate him too like qatar.



This move has put Qatar into a very difficult position, I don't think the Prince or anyone else in his family will have the time or patience to help Ganja Sharif. I almost feel sorry for him, but then I remember how this cockroach and his goons have nearly destroyed Pakistan. Can you imagine wiping the smug look off Maryam face....I'm not a PTI supporter, but Imran Khan should capitalize on this.


----------



## Gothic

The move by several Arab states to sever diplomatic ties with Qatar on Monday seemed to catch the world by surprise, but it had been in the works for some time, as Saudi Arabia and Egypt, among others, had grown fed up with the meddling of the tiny Gulf state.



Accusing the Qatari government of supporting militant groups such as the Muslim Brotherhood, the nations — which include Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen — were emboldened by Donald Trump's call during his visit to the region two weeks ago to "drive out the extremists."



This dispute is the most serious to hit the region since the formation of the Gulf Co-operation Council 36 years ago.



Saudi Arabia said it acted as a result of Qatar's "embrace of various terrorist and sectarian groups aimed at destabilizing the region," including ISIS and al-Qaeda.



This crisis also has a lot to do with Iran. 



Qatar has, publicly at least, tried to avoid taking sides in the simmering regional spat between Sunni powerhouse Saudi Arabia and Shia-led Iran, but the dispute boiled over when the kingdom on Monday accused the Qatari government of backing "Iranian-backed terrorist groups."


http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/stoffel-analysis-qatar-1.4147550


----------



## Saif al-Arab

NoOne'sBoy said:


> Your boys from Maghreb region are ready to crawl through shit to lick his boots though. Seen so many times here in Germany.



That's because simpletons who don't follow politics on a daily basis and who don't investigate things properly (like most people and voters in the world unfortunately) tend to have a thing for populists. They tend to only remember or want to hear what they like and what they don't like they ignore. I never understood this fascination among certain Arabs and Muslims when we are talking about a person that has arguably a world record when it comes to changing views, using cheap populism and at the same time actually having close ties (more than any other Muslim country) with Israel that they supposedly hate so much and accuse their own and other regimes of being best buddies with. It's a strange phenomenon but luckily it is only followed by a minority nowadays. It was way worse 10 years ago. Today the vast majority of people saw the reality. It has probably something to do with the weird fascination or fetish of "strongmen" in the Middle East.

If I made some Youtube clip where I began to insult Israel, the US or the Iranian Mullah's, I too might receive a lot of applause just solely due to that. People would follow me automatically despite not knowing anything about my motives, goals or entire profile.



fakeaccount said:


> Hi
> I hate monarchs, no reason to hate Arabs. In your POV everyone who hates monarchs, should hate Arabs.
> Good luck with your agenda, i aint racist.
> Monarchy doesn't depend on the majority of it's people. Like shah or Al-Saud family who owe their exitence to western powers not their people.
> 
> Good to hear that. And you hate Al-Saud family, right?



Good to know as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...shoppers-stockpile-food-due-to-saudi-blockade

Trump is now tweeting against Qatar. Tamim is in deep sh*t. Coupe is on the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

Rasengan said:


> This move has put Qatar into a very difficult position, I don't think the Prince or anyone else in his family will have the time or patience to help Ganja Sharif. I almost feel sorry for him, but then I remember how this cockroach and his goons have nearly destroyed Pakistan. Can you imagine wiping the smug look off Maryam face....I'm not a PTI supporter, but Imran Khan should capitalize on this.



What do they say ; 
Allah jab chaahe tumhari rasi ki grift ko mazbooti se pakar le , zaalim ki rasi hmesha dheeli nhi rehti ' 

Surely, this all is Allah's plan and he's going to make these oppressors meet their end , these supporters of isis who've been killing their own muslim brothers are going to be exposed . 
Just sit and watch how Allah plays with them .



Baloch Pakistani said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...shoppers-stockpile-food-due-to-saudi-blockade
> 
> Trump is now tweeting against Qatar. Tamim is in deep sh*t. Coupe is on the way.



Trump tweets a lot . 
Seems like he loves tweeting like kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

fakeaccount said:


> Hi
> I hate monarchs, no reason to hate Arabs. In your POV everyone who hates monarchs, should hate Arabs.
> Good luck with your agenda, i aint racist.
> Monarchy doesn't depend on the majority of it's people. Like shah or Al-Saud family who owe their exitence to western powers not their people.
> 
> Good to hear that. And you hate Al-Saud family, right?



I am glad to hear that you hate Monarchs. But can you be courageous enough to criticize the Mullah of Iran, they are no different to the Al Saud family. Look at the wealth accumulated by them, they remind me of the Catholic Church whose landholdings was greater than that of the King.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Saif al-Arab said:


> That's because simpletons who don't follow politics on a daily basis and who don't investigate things properly (like most people and voters in the world unfortunately) tend to have a thing for populists. They tend to only remember or want to hear what they like and what they don't like they ignore. I never understood this fascination among certain Arabs and Muslims when we are talking about a person that has arguably a world record when it comes to changing views, using cheap populism and at the same time actually having close ties (more than any other Muslim country) with Israel that they supposedly hate so much and accuse their own and other regimes of being best buddies with. It's a strange phenomenon but luckily it is only followed by a minority nowadays. It was way worse 10 years ago. Today the vast majority of people saw the reality. It has probably something to do with the weird fascination or fetish of "strongmen" in the Middle East.
> 
> If I made some Youtube clip where I began to insult Israel, the US or the Iranian Mullah's, I too might receive a lot of applause just solely due to that. People would follow me automatically despite not knowing anything about my motives, goals or entire profile.


I get you fam. More like Trumptards in Murica and Brexiters in the UK. I would personally tax them more for wasting oxygen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> By "foreigners" I meant that none of the branches of the MB or other political groups and parties based fully or partially on Islamic tenants should become infiltrated. For instance I found it very suspicious that Obama was this pro-MB in Egypt. I find it suspecting when the UK hosts extremists (objectively speaking) who use the UK as a platform to badmouth and create trouble in their native lands. The UK has given room to one such Saudi Arabian (a chemical engineer btw) who is openly (Youtube and other media) talking about toppling the regime in KSA which would create a catastrophe for the entire region and Muslim world and even maybe a major global war. Similarly what is the role of Erdogan in all this when his policy is among the most hypocritical and when he has shacked hands with the likes of Ariel Sharon etc. and continues to buy Israeli military equipment etc. I also don't like the fact that MB media or pro-media personalities are never criticizing Qatar both other GCC states and Arab countries when there is no difference. I don't like such dishonesty. To make it clear, the House of Saud are no saints either.
> 
> For instance if the late Qatari emir (Hamad) was caught talking about destroying KSA with Gaddafi, why can he not have had similar daydreams with Erdogan in regards to KSA or other Arab states? I also don't like Erdogan's rhetoric toward Iraq or some of his supporters daydreams of annexing Syrian and Iraqi land. No Arab should support such policies.



You are overthinking things, just skim through this report quickly:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_UK_government_review_of_the_Muslim_Brotherhood

......

Those that are MB in the West are normal citizens there. I know that Saudi guy you're speaking of. I forgot his channel on youtube. He is just a normal citizen, however, and if he likely has the money to live there. Obama wasn't pro-MB, he just accepted the reality of the elections and had to cooperate with allies. Once the coup happened, everything went back to normal, the US army upped it's cooperation in Sinai. In Turkey we also saw a coup, all under Obama's administration. And continued and attempted siege on Hamas to try breaking them. Now under Trump, Qatar seems to be the target. So we see a pattern under all US administrations where MB is targeted. Turkey won't occupy and Syrian or Iraqi land and isn't interested in doing so. In Syria it sponsors Arab militias to secure its border area. I don't expect Turkey to have any standoff with Israel, or to be ideologically opposed to them. For us Arabs though, it can't be denied MB is ideologically opposed to Israel. So we can't dismiss that as some rhetoric to fool the masses, it isn't. 

As for the previous Qatari ruler, I honestly don't know what that was about and I don't think that was during modern period post 2011 where Qatar began adopting pro-MB stances. All I want is there to be inclusiveness. If Saudi Arabia, for example, adopted Qatar's policy of supporting MB factions across the region, it would be in a much more powerful state and able to counter whatever threats. Qatar does this, and there is no threat to the Qatari regime. And MB is not interested in toppling regimes. If it ever did have such an power hungry approach, it would lose all popular support immediately. Saudi Arabia's security is important to all Muslims and Arabs, and no one will ever threaten its security among Arabs. MB won't do that either. If these disputes between the governments ever caused power gap in KSA or anything of that sort, be rest assured the people of the region will shame all parties involved and find someone else to represent us all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Italian Council of Ministers: All state-funded mosques by Qatar must be closed*
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Italy's Northern League calls for boycotting Qatar and imposing controls on its investments*

---------------------------------------------------------------
*Sky News: Qatari riyal fell against the dollar to its lowest level since 2009*






--------------------------------------------------------------

*In the "Black" file of Qatar .. Saudi newspaper: Riyadh has documents revealing "what is hidden"
*
2017-06-06

The State of Qatar has been involved in the financing of terrorist activities with $ 64.2 billion from 2010 to 2015, according to sources close to the ruling regime in Doha.

The newspaper pointed out that Riyadh has documents to prove the involvement of Doha to support the violence and terrorism in the region. These documents reached Saudi Arabia during the reign of the late King Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz, including those got during the past two years.

Qatar has allocated $ 7.6 billion to finance terrorist operations in 2010, and the figure rose to $ 10.4 billion in 2011, before jumping to $ 11.4 billion in 2012, according to the unnamed source.

In 2013, Qatar increased its financial support for terrorist operations to $ 12.2 billion, jumping to $ 12.6 billion in 2014 before shrinking to 9.9 in 2015.

The State of Qatar has consistently supported extremist groups and terrorists in more than one country in the region and beyond. The most prominent aspect of this support is financial support and political cover for these groups.

*American documents*

Several Western reports have suggested that Qatar is the largest country in the region to turn a blind eye to providing funding to extremist and terrorist groups, although its domestic laws criminalize such practices.

The support dates back to 2008 when Qatari Khalifa Mohammed Turki al-Subaie provided financial support to Pakistani Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, a leader of al-Qaeda and the mastermind of the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks, the Telegraph newspaper reported.

The US Treasury Department accused Qatari Salim Hassan Khalifa Rashid al-Kuwari, 37, of transferring hundreds of thousands of dollars to al-Qaeda through a terrorist financing network.

According to US documents, al-Kuwari worked with another Qatari, Abdullah Ghanem al-Khawar, 33, to manage a funding network that supports terrorist groups and confirms Khawar's contribution to the release of al-Qaeda members in Iran.

Among the blacklisted names in the United States and the United Nations, Abdul Rahman bin Omair al-Nuaimi, accused of transferring $ 1.5 million a month to al-Qaeda in Iraq, and 375 thousand pounds to al Qaeda in Syria.

Among the names, Abdel Aziz bin Khalifa Al-Attiyah, a cousin of the former Qatari foreign minister, has already been convicted in a Lebanese court of financing international terrorist organizations and is linked to al Qaeda leaders.

Lebanese media reported that Al-Attiyah met in May 2012 with Omar al-Qatari and Shadi al-Mulawi, two al-Qaeda leaders, who gave them thousands of dollars.

*Suspicious Country Activities*

The US treasury department accusations are expanded to include residents in Qatar engaged in suspicious activities that the Qatari authorities turn over to fund terrorist groups such as the Muslim Brotherhood, as well as groups in Asia, Africa and the Arabian Peninsula.

The country's support for the Brotherhood was not limited to its territory, but included groups emanating from it in Turkey, Egypt, Yemen, Bahrain, Syria, Lebanon and Libya.

Qatar's financial support to terrorist groups has extended to the "victory front" in both Syria and Lebanon, making the terrorist-branded group look like a "diagonal arm."

In Libya, Qatar has supported several terrorist figures, including the cleric Siddiq Qatar Ali al-Salabi, Abdul Hakim Belhadj, a former al-Qaeda operative, Abdel Basset Guelleh, well-known terrorist elements and businessmen.

http://www.moheet.com/tag/قطع-العلاقات-مع-قطر
http://www.moheet.com/tag/قطع-العلاقات-مع-قطر


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

For all intents and purposes Qatar ruling elite is toast now.

KSA is going for the kill.

Given the overall organisation and sophistication of attack... no doubt the KSA elite is going for KSA friendly regime in Qatar. 

Might see some Peacekeeping by the newly formed alliance after a friendly regime is placed in Doha. 
It shall be an al Thani... GCC won't like anything other than monarchy rule.

Just amazed with the speed and cohesion of overall process. Very, very rare. And Mr. Trump i.e. the entire West is supporting this plan. 

Zero Doubts now.

Perhaps Mr. Sharif can join his Qatari Princes and live life of peace and harmony and leave Pak forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

fakeaccount said:


> Of course buddy. We have one them as the president. A paunchy idiot who believes that only dealing with west can ensure our economy. Fuk em
> We had an other one, Hashemi , even after his death his mess in our country is endless. Google their names and look at their pathetic faces



This is the month of Ramadan so its important to be truthful. Therefore, who do you think really controls Iran..the Ayotollah or the President? The Ayotollah is meant to be the supreme leader so why has he allowed people to run the country who are pro-America?


----------



## Divergent

Qatar hosts the largest US military base in Middle East, perhaps they should strip that away from America


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Twitter in chief is already claiming credit.

*Trump Takes Credit for Saudi Move Against Qatar, a U.S. Military Partner*
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/06/world/middleeast/trump-qatar-saudi-arabia.html?_r=0


----------



## MultaniGuy

Saudi Arabia is the regional power in the Middle East.
Qatar should listen to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## The SC

*Trump adviser: Washington will take a "strategic position" against Qatar

http://www.moheet.com/2017/06/06/2601096/مستشار-ترامب-واشنطن-ستتخذ-موقفا-إستر.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
UAE minister sets conditions for resumption of ties with Qatar
*
UAE Foreign Affairs Minister Anwar Gargash said the Qatari authorities should set a "roadmap" and ensure their implementation to resolve the current crisis between Doha and Gulf states.

"Can the brother change his behavior?" Gargash said in a tweet posted on his Twitter account Monday. To be a custodian of the covenant and charters, keen on brothers and neighbors, a partner in hardship and ease? This is simply the framework of the solution. "*
*
"After the previous brother's experiences, there is a need for a future framework that will strengthen the security and stability of the region. It is necessary to rebuild confidence after the violation of the covenants, a secure roadmap is essential. "*

http://www.moheet.com/2017/06/06/2600862/وزير-إماراتي-يحدد-شرط-استئناف-العلاقا.html*


----------



## Rasengan

fakeaccount said:


> I tell you the truth bro.
> Our leader has the control of military organizations like Basij, IRGC, Army and police. Moreover he has influence on our foreign policy. For example when this government decided to negotiate with USA and ease the relations, he interfered and barred any direct negotiations with Americans.
> reuters com/article/us-iran-us-talks-idUSKCN0S10P220151007
> But economic and internal affairs especially the matter of citizens is under control of our president.
> Currently we have 4 major parties that 2 of them are almost pro west and 2 others say that Israel must be destroyed and well it makes them anti west parties. Rouhani belongs to the first group,
> And why does our leader permits them to rule, because people have voted for them. Always follow the majority but be the strong advisor and ban harams, the ideology that our leader follows.
> If it was up to him, we had no relations with India because he strongly supports Kashmir, calls Muslim to help them. But our governments do not follow him completely. The same God damn democracy LOL



So when Iran negotiated with America to stop it's nuclear program in exchange for lifting sanctions, did this action have the blessing of the Ayatollah? Iran should have completed its nuclear program and given the Americans the middle finger. That peace deal meant nothing, look at how America has reversed its decision, now you look vulnerable to a possible attack. If you had nuclear weapons then Donald Trump would shut is mouth about Iran.

Why is the economic and internal affairs of the country under the President? Who put this system in the first place. When the Ayatollah took power in 1979 why did he allow such a system to foster in Iran? The Ayatollah should purge them from the government. I hope Iran stays away from India and helps its fellow Kashmiri Muslim brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Political analyst: Qatar will not be able to withstand two weeks because of the boycott

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
300 billion dollars .. losses of Qatar if the withdrawal of the organization of the World Cup

http://www.moheet.com/2017/06/06/2601091/300-مليار-دولار-خسائر-قطر-حال-سحب-تنظيم-ال.html
*


----------



## The SC

*The foreign minister of Qatar said: "We will not take escalatory measures with the boycotting countries and the dispute will be resolved on a dialogue table ." 

http://www.elmwatin.com/241042*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

The SC said:


> *The foreign minister of Qatar said: "We will not take escalatory measures with the boycotting countries and the dispute will be resolved on a dialogue table ." *




Translation... we capitulate...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Clutch said:


> Translation... we capitulate...



Reuters reported that Qatar is ready for any mediation to end the crisis.



"We will not take escalatory measures and the dispute will be resolved on a dialogue table."



Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Egypt, Yemen, Libya, Maldives and Mauritius have decided to sever ties with Qatar.


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

When chickens come back to roost, then cry terrorism....

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...ns-game-of-thrones-gulf-paul-mason?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## Khanate

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872062159789985792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872084870620520448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872086906804240384


----------



## H!TchHiker

Saif al-Arab said:


> Of course. Qatar cannot afford to mess with KSA or the GCC.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is correct aside from the Arabized Sudanese. Most Northern Sudanese are in fact pure Arabs (paternally), as modern-day genetics have confirmed and which their dialect confirms, but most of them have intermarried with local Nubians.


Indeed no need of that too ..things will be resolved in couple of days ..mediation already starting through Kuwait ..it happened in 2014 too and get settled ..Qatar can't stand alone in GCC..When once is a part of GCC it can't move into different direction all along ..Further it is not viable be it economical or otherwise to stand for Qatar without GCC support..



Clutch said:


> Translation... we capitulate...


They don't have other option..Look what have happened to there economy and image in a single night..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Clutch said:


> Translation... we capitulate...


No, IMo it means- these brothers are acting up but we will be patient.


----------



## CHACHA"G"

every body saying same thing and KSA and Party calming to have documented avoidance , I start believing that there is something wrong , Qatar Relation with Pakistan (not NS and Family or corrupt elite) also not that positive ,
Strange world and strange things ............................................. Please only make sure food supplies for Qatari people in Ramadan .......


----------



## ResurgentIran

Holy crap @ this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

H!TchHiker said:


> Indeed no need of that too ..things will be resolved in couple of days ..mediation already starting through Kuwait ..it happened in 2014 too and get settled ..Qatar can't stand alone in GCC..When once is a part of GCC it can't move into different direction all along ..Further it is not viable be it economical or otherwise to stand for Qatar without GCC support..
> 
> 
> They don't have other option..Look what have happened to there economy and image in a single night..


That's true...


----------



## idune

Khanate said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872062159789985792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872084870620520448
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872086906804240384



He sat will multiple terror funding godfather, that includes host saud, Qatari Emir and few others. Trump found it convenient to point to Qatar ONLY because its not only saudi money but also with saud terrorists, he made the deal.


----------



## beast89

Malik Abdullah said:


> You are a cunt follower. You are not a Sunni you have nothing to do with Quran and Sunnah.
> 
> 
> 
> Malik can make u eat shit in real life.



still acting tough on PDF and not in syria


----------



## gati11

they know what they doing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Khanate said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872062159789985792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872084870620520448
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872086906804240384


******* sellout. He still has his mother ******* pieces of **** to kiss his *** and smell his farts.


----------



## Sage

Saif al-Arab said:


> Influence.
> 
> Let me give you a short historical overview.
> 
> In 1995 the most recent past Emir, Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa Al-Thani's father, Khalifa bin Hamad al-Thani (who ruled between 1972-1995) was removed in a coup when abroad by his own son in 1995. Some circles are saying that this coup was the work of KSA although there is very little evidence of this.
> 
> However the Al-Thani leadership (those few in power among the 1.500 or so Al-Thanis) decided that Qatar, in order not to become a complete Saudi Arabian satellite state, needed to have their own finely defined foreign policy. This would attract publicity, investments and open the country up to the world on a needed scale.
> 
> After all they had to spend the money on something as they, back then, were even fewer people than today (200.000) and there is a limit of how many modern cities that you can built within Qatar when you have so few people. That's why there is Doha (in terms of larger cities) and practically nothing else other than smaller cities and villages, which btw are quite beautiful and nice. Qatar is in fact a quite cozy peninsula with some fantastic coastline, mangroves and sand dunes and old, fairly well kept villages, especially those along the shore.
> 
> Creating Al-Jazeera in 1996 was a part of that plan. Becoming the most pro-US country in the region another so CENTCOM and 2 US military bases (largest in the region) could be established. This gave Qatar protection as long as they followed the US line. As Sayliyah Army Base (founded in 2000) and Al Ubeid Air Base (founded in 2003). Previously CENTCOM was based in KSA (Prince Sultan Air Base) but after KSA's decision to no longer allow any foreign bases, the Americans had to move elsewhere within the region and Qatar was the perfect fit, especially seeing their policy back then.
> 
> Similarly Qatar has tried to cultivate close relations to other Western countries and invested a lot in private firms, property etc. In particular in London where they own a lot. Hosting sports tournaments etc. too and investing in art. For instance the most expensive paintings in the world were bought by the Al-Thani family.
> 
> So supporting the MB, post Arab Spring, as that was the only representative (according to many experts) of the masses, was natural especially if other countries in the region did not follow such a policy. Again, Qatar wanted to stick out. Now this short-sighted policy and delusions of grandeur while in reality being a mouse and not a lion, has caught up with Qatar. Especially when the MB project failed and in particular after the increased focus on Islamism in the West and world overall. The recent Riyadh Summit showed this perfectly. I think that Qatar felt isolated so that is why the Emir made that nonsense statement during that cadet graduation where he praised Israel, Hezbollah, Iran and MB simultaneously. It really made no sense but I can see why he would have said so. It's basically a plea of desperation and a message to the US, that Qatar still matters. That's why nothing serious will happen but after this diplomatic raw Qatar will be forced to change their policies. They got 1 chance back in 2013 and 2014 but they did not listen. They will have to now.
> 
> 
> 
> House of Saud, Al-Sisi, Morsi or not the brotherhood between Saudi Arabians and Egyptians is unbreakable. There have never been any Egyptian pilots bombing Houthi terrorist cultists in Yemen. We the average people, do not look at the MB as something hostile. So you are wrong there. This is part of the game of thrones that usually takes place everywhere.
> 
> Tiran and Sanafir have been returned to KSA as part of the King Salman Causeway/Bridge project.


Do you have a video clip or something where Mr. Thani is praising everyone at the graduation ceremony?


----------



## Falcon29

idune said:


> He sat will multiple terror funding godfather, that includes host saud, Qatari Emir and few others. Trump found it convenient to point to Qatar ONLY because its not only saudi money but also with saud terrorists, he made the deal.



Do you believe US green lighted this move and it was on the table before Trump administration, or were they caught by surprise and Trump once again put the US in an awkward position since he can't seem to handle foreign affairs appropriately?



ResurgentIran said:


> Holy crap @ this thread.



Reminds me of the good ole days of PDF 



fakeaccount said:


> @Falcon29
> *Saudi Foreign Minister Adel Al-Jubeir Says "Enough Is Enough", Qatar Must Stop Supporting Groups Like Hamas, Muslim Brotherhood*
> 
> *uk(DAT)reuters(DAT)com/article/uk-gulf-qatar-saudi-idUKKBN18X2CV?il=0*
> 
> *mideast(DAT)liveuamap(DAT)com/hr/2017/6-june-saudi-foreign-minister-adel-aljubeir-says-enough-is/comments*



Egypt, Jordan, UAE and KSA have the same positions. KSA, however, was reluctant to call out Hamas publicly. If we had a state on 67 borders that was secure and Hamas disrupted the peace, then you could justify that position. That's not the case, our state is being trampled on, and this position against Hamas and other Palestinian parties is unjust. What will it mean for KSA? Nothing really, it might tarnish the regime's image a little bit, these days though don't expect nothing. The people are comfortable with the situation as it is. With exception of Muslim Brotherhood. Now this is becoming like hunting season against the MB, and demanding Qatar abandon it's interests, while they have free rein in the region, which is stupid. It's not going to work and if they take this farther they're going to force chaos out of all this. Which I'd hate to see and trying my best to give this axis benefit of doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

BreakingNews: Mauritania cuts ties with Qatar

Jordan downgraded its diplomatic representative in Qatar and closed Aljazeera office in Jordan

Moroccan airline stops all flight going from/to Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Saudi Arabia is accusing Qatar of supporting terrorism and sectarianism.
In other words, the pot has called the kettle black.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Very important_ Qatar and the siege : the victory of the Egyptian state - questions and answers*

*




*
​
*Q : *Did Egypt act in severing its relations with Qatar by following Saudi Arabia and the UAE? Why now?

*A : *This question is the most naive and superficial .. If we reviewed history during the past two months we will find the following:

1) In early April 2017, President Sisi visits the United States and meets with the US President and agrees with him to support Egypt in its war against terrorism and the need to pursue countries that support terrorism.

2) End of April 2017 President Sisi visits Saudi Arabia.

3) May 3, 2017 President Sisi visits the United Arab Emirates.

4) May 7, 2017 President Sisi visits Kuwait.

5) May 8, 2017 President Sisi visits Bahrain.

6) 13 May 2017 Libyan National Army Commander Field Marshal / Khalifa Hafater visits Cairo.

7) May 17, 2017 King Abdullah of Jordan visits Egypt.

8) May 21 President Sisi visits Saudi Arabia to participate in the Arab-American Summit in Riyadh, gives a historic speech on terrorism and sets out the Egyptian vision to confront terrorism and extremism and asks countries that provide safe havens to terrorist organizations and finance them. . The President's statement was adopted as an official document of the Security Council.

9) May 24, 2017 Egypt - along with Saudi Arabia and the UAE - block 21 sites containing content that supports terrorism and extremism and deliberately spread lies including country sites, especially Al Jazeera.

10) May 26 President Sisi addresses the nation after the terrorist incident in Minya and announces the targeting of air strikes against terrorist organizations in the Libyan depth and asserts that strikes will be directed against any terrorist breakers inside or outside Egypt where training to strike its national security and not reconciliation with the supporting countries Of terrorism.

11) June 2, 2017 Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed visits Riyadh.

12) June 4, 2017 Saudi Foreign Minister Adel Al-Jubeir visits Cairo.

13) June 5, 2017 Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE and Bahrain decide to sever relations fully with Qatar.

So the story began in Egypt and ended in Egypt, and the sanctions/cutting of all ties was coordinated by Egypt with all parties to be a collective decision unified in this form.


*Q*: Is reconciliation between Qatar and the boycotting countries possible?

*A*: It is highly unlikely that any reconciliation will take place until all the demands and conditions of the Arab states are met, foremost of which is to stop interfering in the affairs of the Arab states, stop supporting terror and terrorist organizations in all forms, stop the media attack, spread strife and lies, and clarify its position on Iran and its interventions and support. Sectarian strife in the countries of the region and the provision of the wanted on its territory to the security services present there.. and perhaps compensate Egypt for all the damage caused to it in recent years of incitement and conspiracy and financing of terrorism and embrace and contain the leaders of the terrorist groups.


*Q*: What are the expected scenarios for national movements in Qatar?

*A*: There are several main scenarios expected:

1) Change the current ruling regime and take over a moderate family member and seek to reform relations with the Arab countries, with a complete retreat as the U-Turn style from all the previous policies and the start of a new page with new rules and concepts and a transparent policy with everyone. This is the closest and most logical scenario.

2) The current Qatari regime is trying to reform the situation and respond to all the Arab demands, but this is highly unlikely with the current Arab determination and the reactions and logical acts in view of Qatar's actions against these countries, especially as it retracts often from all its previous promises not to interfere in Egyptian and Gulf affairs, and thus the current system became a burnt paper and lost all possible opportunities previously available .

3) that some retaliatory terrorist operations against Egypt and the Gulf states boycotting Qatar in solidarity with them, but this will have the full reverse effect and will return to them and will prove their involvement and full involvement in supporting terrorism and will only lead to further siege and isolation, Evolve into military action. So this scenario is also unlikely.


*Q* - What are the expected Egyptian conditions for reconciliation with Qatar?

*A*: To extradite or transfer all the Brotherhood and terrorist leaderships required for justice, instigation and participation in and financing of all terrorist operations against the Egyptian State, closing the Al-Jazeera channel or changing its current policy against Egypt in full and final and not interfering in any form in the Egyptian internal affairs; Political, moral and military support for terrorist organizations, and possibly financial compensation for the material and economic losses incurred by Egypt in recent times due to the terrorist operations that took place on its territory, rumours and false news spreading, Which negatively affected tourism and foreign investments and the stability of the political and security situation of the Egyptian state.

@Gomig-21, @MICA , @Frogman ,@EgyptianAmerican ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Arabi said:


> BreakingNews: Mauritania cuts ties with Qatar
> 
> Jordan downgraded its diplomatic representative in Qatar and closed Aljazeera office in Jordan
> 
> Moroccan airline stops all flight going from/to Qatar.



I'm pretty sure Libya also cut ties with Qatar as well. If this goes on Qatar is royally f*****.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I'm pretty sure Libya also cut ties with Qatar as well. If this goes on Qatar is royally f*****.



There is a dictator in Libya leading the fight against the UN recognized gov't, the move is primarily symbolic. Qatar will fair off fine if it has the patience. The popular support is with them and the MB, regardless of what people may read on Arabic forums or news pages. Those people on Arabic defense forums are mostly pro-regime people, since they ban everyone who isn't, and they don't represent the Arab majority. They are also either really stupid or pathological liars. I'm reading some of their posts, and they've blamed Qatar for deaths of Emirate soldiers in Yemen, spreading a rumor that Qatar was invading and going to annex Bahrain in Ramadan, and a lot of other gibberish I don't want to get into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872073450516615168

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baloch Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The SC

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I'm pretty sure Libya also cut ties with Qatar as well. If this goes on Qatar is royally f*****.


Libya..it is already done!



Falcon29 said:


> There is a dictator in Libya leading the fight against the UN recognized gov't, the move is primarily symbolic. Qatar will fair off fine if it has the patience. The popular support is with them and the MB, regardless of what people may read on Arabic forums or news pages. Those people on Arabic defense forums are mostly pro-regime people, since they ban everyone who isn't, and they don't represent the Arab majority. They are also either really stupid or pathological liars. I'm reading some of their posts, and they've blamed Qatar for deaths of Emirate soldiers in Yemen, spreading a rumor that Qatar was invading and going to annex Bahrain in Ramadan, and a lot of other gibberish I don't want to get into it.


*Political analyst: Qatar will not be able to withstand two weeks because of the boycott

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
300 billion dollars .. losses of Qatar if the withdrawal of the organization of the World Cup

http://www.moheet.com/2017/06/06/2601091/300-مليار-دولار-خسائر-قطر-حال-سحب-تنظيم-ال.html*


----------



## beast89

https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/israel-backs-saudi-arabia-confrontation-qatar


----------



## The SC

*Qatar Liberation Front urges army to intervene to save their country from "Al Hamad"
*





Just the second day of the sanctions and there is already a *Qatar Liberation Front..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

The SC said:


> Libya..it is already done!
> 
> 
> *Political analyst: Qatar will not be able to withstand two weeks because of the boycott
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 300 billion dollars .. losses of Qatar if the withdrawal of the organization of the World Cup
> 
> http://www.moheet.com/2017/06/06/2601091/300-مليار-دولار-خسائر-قطر-حال-سحب-تنظيم-ال.html*



Qatar will be fine, it's better to have Qatar represent moderate Sunni Islamists in the region. Otherwise if that is taken away from them, expect an Arab Spring 2.0 in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Baloch Pakistani said:


> View attachment 401976
> 
> 
> A saudi "ally"



US is eternal for the saudi royals but they will slit the throat of their fellow arabs in a heartbeat


----------



## The SC

beast89 said:


> https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/israel-backs-saudi-arabia-confrontation-qatar


Usrael will do anything to get close to KSA, but no chance, no way, no one asked for their backing .. this is not their business at all.. 2 days ago they were best friends with Qatar and today they are with KSA against Qatar!!!



Falcon29 said:


> Qatar will be fine, it's better to have Qatar represent moderate Sunni Islamists in the region. Otherwise if that is taken away from them, expect an Arab Spring 2.0 in the region.


UAE and Egypt are also moderate Sunni Muslims, KSA is on its way to more moderation, plus many other Arab nations..aren't they Muslims already to need Islamists who just call for reinforcing the Sharia without really thinking about moderation..


----------



## The SC

fakeaccount said:


> Because this will open the way for Usrael to invade Gaza. They are in the same front but making fun with Muslim masses.
> But if they do it, Hezbollah will not stay silent in this case.
> If Qatar resists, Gaza will remain safe for sake of our Sunni brothers but if they give up, a great war is coming. We must use this chance to wipe Israel off the map. I hope Just like Pakistan, Egypt stands and watches the annihilation of Usrael.



Qatar will not be able to resist, but the good news is that a Qatari change of government or even (unlikely though) a political U-Turn of the current regime will not affect Gaza, because that is not the issue at all.. Gazans will resist anyway, if anyone tries to get rid of Hamas, they will dissolve and come back with another name.. or merge with other Palestinian organisations..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

The SC said:


> UAE and Egypt are also moderate Sunni Muslims, KSA is on its way to more moderation, plus many other Arab nations..aren't they Muslims already to need Islamists who just call for reinforcing the Sharia without really thinking about moderation..



I'm not referring to the people, the people in Egypt, UAE and KSA are religious. The governments have a political approach not influenced by Islam. Moderate Sunni Islamist movements have an approach influenced by Islam. Extreme Islamists like Al Qaeda and ISIS don't have concept of democracy, human rights, etc.... they will go above and beyond to implement their objectives. I personally see the MB as better political alternative than the rest of the regimes in the region. Because they are fair to the people and endorse their causes, and for most part do not have double standards. You don't see MB officials on vacation on Yachts with women and booze onboard while preaching Islam back at home, for example. You see them imprisoned unjustly by these regimes. 

There is nothing likable about these regimes. They keep talking about 'security' and what not, the MB does not threaten their security in any way. Hamas did nothing to Saudi Arabia and yet we see this statement from the Saudi minister. That is injustice and any 'moderate Muslim' will oppose that position if he/she really believes in Islamic ideals. Islamic ideals and principles are pretty straightforward. So these strange positions mean that that Muslim is in the wrong, he is still a Muslim, but is in the wrong. And it has to be recognized as that.



The SC said:


> Qatar will not be able to resist, but the good news is that a Qatari change of government or even (unlikely though) a political U-Turn of the current regime will not affect Gaza, because that is not the issue at all.. Gazans will resist anyway, if anyone tries to get rid of Hamas, they will dissolve and come back with another name.. or merge with other Palestinian organisations..



How is it not an issue if one of the conditions to resolve the diplomatic crisis is to expel Hamas and not provide funding to it or Gaza as long as it is not in control? Hamas won't go away, but that doesn't change the reality of the war on the Palestinian resistance by these regimes. Even if some Arabs are pro-regimes, how can you be proud of this. There are no achievements these regimes bring forth to the people. Besides promising 'security' and fight against 'terrorism' which we clearly see is it war on all political opposition. And then concept of family rule, let me tell you if any family came out in Palestine and declared themselves as rulers over us, we would eradicate that whole family. It's fine to me if others tolerate that rule, but why is this clown in the UAE running his mouth 24/7 against Hamas when we have nothing to do with this clown who is only prince or whatever he is because of this family rule, it makes no sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

This is how it looks: Qatar Airways now avoiding Saudi , UAE airspace, going through Iran & Turkey after standoff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

The SC said:


> *Qatar Liberation Front urges army to intervene to save their country from "Al Hamad"
> *
> *Qatar Liberation Front..*



Another saudi terrorist outfit. This statement manufactured by saudis to occupy Qatar and loot their resources. Saudis has overdue ransom to be paid to Trump but does not have much money left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

beast89 said:


> US is eternal for the saudi royals but they will slit the throat of their fellow arabs in a heartbeat


Mission accomplished





He came
He played
He left.....
Wake up dummies

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## flamer84

The SC said:


> *Italian Council of Ministers: All state-funded mosques by Qatar must be closed*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> *Italy's Northern League calls for boycotting Qatar and imposing controls on its investments*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> *Sky News: Qatari riyal fell against the dollar to its lowest level since 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *In the "Black" file of Qatar .. Saudi newspaper: Riyadh has documents revealing "what is hidden"
> *
> 2017-06-06
> 
> The State of Qatar has been involved in the financing of terrorist activities with $ 64.2 billion from 2010 to 2015, according to sources close to the ruling regime in Doha.
> 
> The newspaper pointed out that Riyadh has documents to prove the involvement of Doha to support the violence and terrorism in the region. These documents reached Saudi Arabia during the reign of the late King Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz, including those got during the past two years.
> 
> Qatar has allocated $ 7.6 billion to finance terrorist operations in 2010, and the figure rose to $ 10.4 billion in 2011, before jumping to $ 11.4 billion in 2012, according to the unnamed source.
> 
> In 2013, Qatar increased its financial support for terrorist operations to $ 12.2 billion, jumping to $ 12.6 billion in 2014 before shrinking to 9.9 in 2015.
> 
> The State of Qatar has consistently supported extremist groups and terrorists in more than one country in the region and beyond. The most prominent aspect of this support is financial support and political cover for these groups.
> 
> *American documents*
> 
> Several Western reports have suggested that Qatar is the largest country in the region to turn a blind eye to providing funding to extremist and terrorist groups, although its domestic laws criminalize such practices.
> 
> The support dates back to 2008 when Qatari Khalifa Mohammed Turki al-Subaie provided financial support to Pakistani Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, a leader of al-Qaeda and the mastermind of the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks, the Telegraph newspaper reported.
> 
> The US Treasury Department accused Qatari Salim Hassan Khalifa Rashid al-Kuwari, 37, of transferring hundreds of thousands of dollars to al-Qaeda through a terrorist financing network.
> 
> According to US documents, al-Kuwari worked with another Qatari, Abdullah Ghanem al-Khawar, 33, to manage a funding network that supports terrorist groups and confirms Khawar's contribution to the release of al-Qaeda members in Iran.
> 
> Among the blacklisted names in the United States and the United Nations, Abdul Rahman bin Omair al-Nuaimi, accused of transferring $ 1.5 million a month to al-Qaeda in Iraq, and 375 thousand pounds to al Qaeda in Syria.
> 
> Among the names, Abdel Aziz bin Khalifa Al-Attiyah, a cousin of the former Qatari foreign minister, has already been convicted in a Lebanese court of financing international terrorist organizations and is linked to al Qaeda leaders.
> 
> Lebanese media reported that Al-Attiyah met in May 2012 with Omar al-Qatari and Shadi al-Mulawi, two al-Qaeda leaders, who gave them thousands of dollars.
> 
> *Suspicious Country Activities*
> 
> The US treasury department accusations are expanded to include residents in Qatar engaged in suspicious activities that the Qatari authorities turn over to fund terrorist groups such as the Muslim Brotherhood, as well as groups in Asia, Africa and the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> The country's support for the Brotherhood was not limited to its territory, but included groups emanating from it in Turkey, Egypt, Yemen, Bahrain, Syria, Lebanon and Libya.
> 
> Qatar's financial support to terrorist groups has extended to the "victory front" in both Syria and Lebanon, making the terrorist-branded group look like a "diagonal arm."
> 
> In Libya, Qatar has supported several terrorist figures, including the cleric Siddiq Qatar Ali al-Salabi, Abdul Hakim Belhadj, a former al-Qaeda operative, Abdel Basset Guelleh, well-known terrorist elements and businessmen.
> 
> http://www.moheet.com/tag/قطع-العلاقات-مع-قطر


LMFAO at Italy. ...the horror,the shock, those Qatari terrorist supporters! The humanity! 




.........They just sold Qatar 4.3biĺlion $ worth of warships a few months ago.


----------



## cabatli_53

Baloch Pakistani said:


> View attachment 401985
> 
> 
> This is how it looks: Qatar Airways now avoiding Saudi , UAE airspace, going through Iran & Turkey after standoff.




Qatar is a good partner of Turkish industry and investing money on Turkish institutes and big challenging projects as well. They have even owned %49 of a Turkish land vehicle manufacturer institute called BMC and gave an order for 1000 APC in recent months. Turkey as a good friend of its allies will try to solve this issue in favour of Qatar's benefits instead of USA wishes in ME. That's why Qatar airways will use Turkish routes to reach their goals and receive whatever they need. It is not important what USA and their arrogant puppet kings, feeding USA with billion $ as a tribute to survive, talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Arabi said:


> I think Jordan will follow this decision and will cut diplomatic ties with Qatar in the upcoming hours, the only Arab country that encountered similar situation was Egypt when it agreed on Camp David Accord with Israel, several arab countries cut their ties with Egypt and they even tried to move Arab League center from Cairo to another city outside. I think that means Qatar has committed something serious to make all these countries agree on such a decision. As you see, they just severed political, militarily ties by the moment, but the real strong hit will be the economic one. When Qatar finds itself isolated, then it will approve of whatever they want.



Jordan received similar treatment during its 'occupation' of the West Bank. And, as a Jordanian, what I'm seeing is most Jordanians are on side of Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## flamer84

cabatli_53 said:


> Qatar is a good partner of Turkish industry and investing money on Turkish institutes and big challenging projects as well. They have even owned %49 of a Turkish land vehicle manufacturer institute called BMC and gave an order for 1000 APC in recent months. Turkey as a good friend of its allies will try to solve this issue in favour of Qatar's benefits instead of USA wishes in ME. That's why Qatar airways will use Turkish routes to reach their goals and receive whatever they need. It is not important what USA and their puppet states talking about.


Qatar will capitulate in a matter of days, another loss for Erdogan but with some many lately in his foreign policy,he is probably all to accustomed to failure by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

Pakistan is in hard place. Without LNG imports gas crisis will worsen and so will load shedding. Not to forget Qatari letter! Let's see what Nawaz does.


----------



## Dai Toruko




----------



## The SC

*UAE, Egypt and Saudi Arabia Terms and Conditions*

▪ Saudi Arabia's conditions passed to Emir of Kuwait to end the boycott of Qatar are :

1 - closing the Al Jazeera in full,
2 - Stop the support of the "new Arab",
3 - Stop the support of Al-Quds Al-Arabi and the newspaper "New Gulf"
4 - Stop support for the 7th day and the Arabic version of the "Huffington Post"
5 - reconsider the policy of some research centers and the expulsion of Azmi Bishara,
6 - The dismissal of the editor of the newspaper Al-Arab Abdullah al-Neda,
7 - The total cutting of relationships with the MB and the expulsion of their personalities affiliated with Hamas,
8 - The suspension of the work of some Qatari charitable organizations,
9 - Review Qatar's reckless relations with Iran,
10 - Review the support of some militant groups in Syria, Yemen and Libya.

*The first four have to do with the Media and the rest are political demands/requirements..

This news is not official yet..*


----------



## Arabi

Dai Toruko said:


>














The Zionist Erdogan ..


----------



## Dai Toruko

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872232100384182273

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

The SC said:


> *UAE, Egypt and Saudi Arabia Terms and Conditions*
> 
> ▪ Saudi Arabia's conditions passed to Emir of Kuwait to end the boycott of Qatar are :
> 
> 1 - closing the Al Jazeera in full,
> 2 - Stop the support of the "new Arab",
> 3 - Stop the support of Al-Quds Al-Arabi and the newspaper "New Gulf"
> 4 - Stop support for the 7th day and the Arabic version of the "Huffington Post"
> 5 - reconsider the policy of some research centers and the expulsion of Azmi Bishara,
> 6 - The dismissal of the editor of the newspaper Al-Arab Abdullah al-Neda,
> 7 - The total cutting of relationships with the MB and the expulsion of their personalities affiliated with Hamas,
> 8 - The suspension of the work of some Qatari charitable organizations,
> 9 - Review Qatar's reckless relations with Iran,
> 10 - Review the support of some militant groups in Syria, Yemen and Libya.
> 
> *The first four have to do with the Media and the rest are political demands/requirements..
> 
> This news is not official yet..*



If those are true, It is a real joke. Translation of those items are shortly like that.

- Qatari media will serve the Saudi kings personnal interests via pure USA wishes
- The word "new" will be banned reminding them something like revolution.
- Support military coup regime If They support even if It is undemocratic
- Support the groups USA wishes in Syria
- Side with Israeli politic thessis instead of Palestin
- Don't trade with Iran even if you collapse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Good job KSA, Qatar is a snake and cannot be trusted.

I've predicted this many years ago, but I didn't expect KSA to spank Qatar so hard this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

The SC said:


> *UAE, Egypt and Saudi Arabia Terms and Conditions*
> 
> ▪ Saudi Arabia's conditions passed to Emir of Kuwait to end the boycott of Qatar are :
> 
> 1 - closing the Al Jazeera in full,
> 2 - Stop the support of the "new Arab",
> 3 - Stop the support of Al-Quds Al-Arabi and the newspaper "New Gulf"
> 4 - Stop support for the 7th day and the Arabic version of the "Huffington Post"
> 5 - reconsider the policy of some research centers and the expulsion of Azmi Bishara,
> 6 - The dismissal of the editor of the newspaper Al-Arab Abdullah al-Neda,
> 7 - The total cutting of relationships with the MB and the expulsion of their personalities affiliated with Hamas,
> 8 - The suspension of the work of some Qatari charitable organizations,
> 9 - Review Qatar's reckless relations with Iran,
> 10 - Review the support of some militant groups in Syria, Yemen and Libya.
> 
> *The first four have to do with the Media and the rest are political demands/requirements..
> 
> This news is not official yet..*



Highly unlikely, it's merely rumors. Qatar would never accept such stupid demands or else, its king better resign and give his country to Saudi regime in a golden plate.


----------



## Arabi

cabatli_53 said:


> If those are true, It is a real shame. Translation of those items are shortly like that.
> 
> - Qatari media will serve the Saudi kings personnal interests via USA wishes
> - The word "new" will be banned reminding them something like revolution.
> - Support military coup regime
> - Support the groups USA wishes in Syria
> - Side with Israeli politic thessis instead of Palestin
> - Don't trade with Iran



These 10 conditions are not true and proved to be rumors that based on a Tweet from the biggest fake news factory in the Arab World (Sky News Arabia) they first announced this fake news then they said Oh wait we fucked up they are not true. BTW, this is the same channel which said Erdogan seek asylum in Germany during the failed military coup.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872202276869459968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

@Saif al-Arab 

KSA is not really behind the terrorism in Xinjiang, since it was supported by Qatar's propaganda outlet known as Al Jazeera. I need to clarify here to other Chinese members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Arabi said:


> The Zionist Erdogan ..


The problem is that he can't be the only NATO member not befriending Usrael, he tries to make the best of it for Turkey's best interest's sake, because he finds himself between a Rock and a Hard place..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Full Moon said:


> Iran could leverage on this and sell Qatar its own products (for the short or medium range at least). It will be a good thing for Iran and the Iranian economy. Although the pics you see just show some first day panic. Qatar is very wealthy country that it could load its supermarkets tomorrow with groceries carried over by planes at the expense of the government not the people. In any event, Iran created this mess partially and here it is benefiting from it. Good job my true and sincere Persian brothers. I love you so much.


You see @Full Moon , We Iranians say " خود کرده را تدبیر نیست"

For some reason I think you and people like yourself are much more intelligent than the bunch governing your country and if there were more like you, we probably wouldn't be enemies.

KSA has spared no effort to show its animosity towards Iran. Your prince even publicly announced they will take the war to within Iran. If anything, Iran is just indirectly defending itself. So don't blame Iran my friend, blame your government. They started first.


----------



## The SC

cabatli_53 said:


> If those are true, It is a real joke. Translation of those items are shortly like that.
> 
> - Qatari media will serve the Saudi kings personnal interests via pure USA wishes
> - The word "new" will be banned reminding them something like revolution.
> - Support military coup regime If They support even if It is undemocratic
> - Support the groups USA wishes in Syria
> - Side with Israeli politic thessis instead of Palestin
> - Don't trade with Iran even if you collapse


Sounds like that, but what they really want_not even considering these real or fake demands_ is the guarantee of a total alignment of Qatar with the GCC policies_ read again GCC, which already has a military alliance of its own among other alliances, be it economic or political ones and where you find Qatar too.. that is where from they see the danger of Qatar when it supports or befriend groups and nations that are perceived as hostile to the GCC interest.. it is like for these groups and nations to have an insider that has the potential of leaking secret and most important information if not intelligence to hostile or at least too curious groups or nations..


----------



## Full Moon

Arminkh said:


> You see @Full Moon , We Iranians say " خود کرده را تدبیر نیست"
> 
> For some reason I think you and people like yourself are much more intelligent than the bunch governing your country and if there were more like you, we probably wouldn't be enemies.
> 
> KSA has spared no effort to show its animosity towards Iran. Your prince even publicly announced they will take the war to within Iran. If anything, Iran is just indirectly defending itself. So don't blame Iran my friend, blame your government. They started first.



Animosity with Al Furs is fun. It keeps us busy with something interesting. The second option is that we just rename the Peninsula as the Persian Peninsula and mass immigrate to Paraguay. Did I say it right? Al Furs *الفرس وما أدراك ما الفرس*

Take it easy ya azizi.


----------



## khansaheeb

EmeraldRabbit said:


> Since the government just tried to assassinate their own defense minister it seems like the royals want to go along with the flow now that there is pressure from their neighbors (blocking Al-Jazeera, increasing anti-Qatar rehtopric).
> 
> Looks like the "_Islamic_" Military Alliance is being setup to fail.
> 
> Thanks UAE / KSA, you've turned your backs on so many Arab neighbors, how long before its their turn where they "fall" to some sort of "Arab Spring". Make sure to lick the boots of the US real clean.



Absolutely ture : "Looks like the "_Islamic_" Military Alliance is being setup to fail."

Divide and rule is the motto of colonial powers.


----------



## T-Rex

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol The evil West is always to blame. Since they are like GOD i.e omnipotent, omnipresent. They control all muslims minds and actions .


*
They control the Muslim despots.*



Arabi said:


> If Qatar and Turkey are really strategic partners as you say, then why Turkey didn't announce any statement regarding the issue. I remember when the failed military coup happened in Turkey, Qatar was one of the first countries to oppose it. Where is Erdogan right now?



*Turkey's Tayyip Erdogan criticises Qatar sanctions*
*Gulf countries making 'serious accusations' about Doha supporting 'terrorism', Turkish president says. *






Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan addresses members of parliament last month [Umit Bektas/Reuters]
Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan defended Qatar after several countries severed diplomatic ties, saying he personally would have intervened if accusations that the tiny Gulf emirate supports "terrorism" were true.

Erdogan stood to defend Qatar on Tuesday, saying he intends to "develop" ties with the embattled Gulf state hit by sanctions from Saudi Arabia and its allies. 

"Let me say at the outset that we do not think the sanctions against Qatar are good," Erdogan said in a speech in Ankara.



Sean Spicer responds to Al Jazeera on Trump tweets about Qatar
"Turkey will continue and will develop our ties with Qatar, as with all our friends who have supported us in the most difficult moments," he added in reference to last year's failed coup. 

Turkey has close ties with Qatar but also has good relations with the other Gulf states, especially Saudi Arabia. 

Erdogan was careful not to criticise Riyadh, calling on the member nations of the Gulf Cooperation Council to "resolve their differences through dialogue". 

"Efforts to isolate Qatar ... will not solve any problem," said Erdogan, praising Doha's "cool-headedness" and "constructive approach". 

Bahrain, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates severed diplomatic ties and transport links with Qatar on Monday, accusing it of supporting "extremism". 

"Presenting Qatar as a supporter of terrorism is a serious accusation," the Turkish leader said. "I know [Qatar's leaders] well and if that had been the case, I would have been the first head of state to confront them."

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...iticises-qatar-sanctions-170606222419516.html
*
Only morons of the highest calibre thought that Erdogan was going to shy away.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

T-Rex said:


> *Only morons of the highest calibre thought that Erdogan was going to shy away.*



And who gives a shit. All he can do is bark, all day about Iraq and Syria which are neighbors yet barely any action. Let alone in Qatar which is too far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Baloch Pakistani said:


> View attachment 401985
> 
> 
> This is how it looks: Qatar Airways now avoiding Saudi , UAE airspace, going through Iran & Turkey after standoff.


*
They should keep defying the House of Saud!*


----------



## The SC




----------



## T-Rex

TheCamelGuy said:


> And who gives a shit. All he can do is bark, all day about Iraq and Syria which are neighbors yet barely any action. Let alone in Qatar which is too far away.


*
Keep riding your camel! Intelligent discussion is not for you!*



The SC said:


> *Very important_ Qatar and the siege : the victory of the Egyptian state - questions and answers*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ​
> *Q : *Did Egypt act in severing its relations with Qatar by following Saudi Arabia and the UAE? Why now?
> 
> *A : *This question is the most naive and superficial .. If we reviewed history during the past two months we will find the following:
> 
> 1) In early April 2017, President Sisi visits the United States and meets with the US President and agrees with him to support Egypt in its war against terrorism and the need to pursue countries that support terrorism.
> 
> 2) End of April 2017 President Sisi visits Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 3) May 3, 2017 President Sisi visits the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> 4) May 7, 2017 President Sisi visits Kuwait.
> 
> 5) May 8, 2017 President Sisi visits Bahrain.
> 
> 6) 13 May 2017 Libyan National Army Commander Field Marshal / Khalifa Hafater visits Cairo.
> 
> 7) May 17, 2017 King Abdullah of Jordan visits Egypt.
> 
> 8) May 21 President Sisi visits Saudi Arabia to participate in the Arab-American Summit in Riyadh, gives a historic speech on terrorism and sets out the Egyptian vision to confront terrorism and extremism and asks countries that provide safe havens to terrorist organizations and finance them. . The President's statement was adopted as an official document of the Security Council.
> 
> 9) May 24, 2017 Egypt - along with Saudi Arabia and the UAE - block 21 sites containing content that supports terrorism and extremism and deliberately spread lies including country sites, especially Al Jazeera.
> 
> 10) May 26 President Sisi addresses the nation after the terrorist incident in Minya and announces the targeting of air strikes against terrorist organizations in the Libyan depth and asserts that strikes will be directed against any terrorist breakers inside or outside Egypt where training to strike its national security and not reconciliation with the supporting countries Of terrorism.
> 
> 11) June 2, 2017 Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed visits Riyadh.
> 
> 12) June 4, 2017 Saudi Foreign Minister Adel Al-Jubeir visits Cairo.
> 
> 13) June 5, 2017 Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE and Bahrain decide to sever relations fully with Qatar.
> 
> So the story began in Egypt and ended in Egypt, and the sanctions/cutting of all ties was coordinated by Egypt with all parties to be a collective decision unified in this form.
> 
> 
> *Q*: Is reconciliation between Qatar and the boycotting countries possible?
> 
> *A*: It is highly unlikely that any reconciliation will take place until all the demands and conditions of the Arab states are met, foremost of which is to stop interfering in the affairs of the Arab states, stop supporting terror and terrorist organizations in all forms, stop the media attack, spread strife and lies, and clarify its position on Iran and its interventions and support. Sectarian strife in the countries of the region and the provision of the wanted on its territory to the security services present there.. and perhaps compensate Egypt for all the damage caused to it in recent years of incitement and conspiracy and financing of terrorism and embrace and contain the leaders of the terrorist groups.
> 
> 
> *Q*: What are the expected scenarios for national movements in Qatar?
> 
> *A*: There are several main scenarios expected:
> 
> 1) Change the current ruling regime and take over a moderate family member and seek to reform relations with the Arab countries, with a complete retreat as the U-Turn style from all the previous policies and the start of a new page with new rules and concepts and a transparent policy with everyone. This is the closest and most logical scenario.
> 
> 2) The current Qatari regime is trying to reform the situation and respond to all the Arab demands, but this is highly unlikely with the current Arab determination and the reactions and logical acts in view of Qatar's actions against these countries, especially as it retracts often from all its previous promises not to interfere in Egyptian and Gulf affairs, and thus the current system became a burnt paper and lost all possible opportunities previously available .
> 
> 3) that some retaliatory terrorist operations against Egypt and the Gulf states boycotting Qatar in solidarity with them, but this will have the full reverse effect and will return to them and will prove their involvement and full involvement in supporting terrorism and will only lead to further siege and isolation, Evolve into military action. So this scenario is also unlikely.
> 
> 
> *Q* - What are the expected Egyptian conditions for reconciliation with Qatar?
> 
> *A*: To extradite or transfer all the Brotherhood and terrorist leaderships required for justice, instigation and participation in and financing of all terrorist operations against the Egyptian State, closing the Al-Jazeera channel or changing its current policy against Egypt in full and final and not interfering in any form in the Egyptian internal affairs; Political, moral and military support for terrorist organizations, and possibly financial compensation for the material and economic losses incurred by Egypt in recent times due to the terrorist operations that took place on its territory, rumours and false news spreading, Which negatively affected tourism and foreign investments and the stability of the political and security situation of the Egyptian state.
> 
> @Gomig-21, @MICA , @Frogman ,@EgyptianAmerican ...


*
The mafia boss of Egypt and his thugs can dream on but his desires will remain unfulfilled!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## TheCamelGuy

T-Rex said:


> *Keep riding your camel! Intelligent discussion is not for you!*



Intelligent.. Notice that the educated population of every middle eastern country is against the policies of these populist Islamist leaders which you're supporting. I wonder why that is.


----------



## S10

Saudis accusing others of supporting terrorism is the biggest irony in geopolitics.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

Baloch Pakistani said:


> Mission accomplished
> View attachment 401986
> 
> 
> He came
> He played
> He left.....
> Wake up dummies



Too much money takes away all your senses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

T-Rex said:


> *They control the Muslim despots.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey's Tayyip Erdogan criticises Qatar sanctions*
> *Gulf countries making 'serious accusations' about Doha supporting 'terrorism', Turkish president says. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan addresses members of parliament last month [Umit Bektas/Reuters]
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan defended Qatar after several countries severed diplomatic ties, saying he personally would have intervened if accusations that the tiny Gulf emirate supports "terrorism" were true.
> 
> Erdogan stood to defend Qatar on Tuesday, saying he intends to "develop" ties with the embattled Gulf state hit by sanctions from Saudi Arabia and its allies.
> 
> "Let me say at the outset that we do not think the sanctions against Qatar are good," Erdogan said in a speech in Ankara.
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Spicer responds to Al Jazeera on Trump tweets about Qatar
> "Turkey will continue and will develop our ties with Qatar, as with all our friends who have supported us in the most difficult moments," he added in reference to last year's failed coup.
> 
> Turkey has close ties with Qatar but also has good relations with the other Gulf states, especially Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Erdogan was careful not to criticise Riyadh, calling on the member nations of the Gulf Cooperation Council to "resolve their differences through dialogue".
> 
> "Efforts to isolate Qatar ... will not solve any problem," said Erdogan, praising Doha's "cool-headedness" and "constructive approach".
> 
> Bahrain, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates severed diplomatic ties and transport links with Qatar on Monday, accusing it of supporting "extremism".
> 
> "Presenting Qatar as a supporter of terrorism is a serious accusation," the Turkish leader said. "I know [Qatar's leaders] well and if that had been the case, I would have been the first head of state to confront them."
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...iticises-qatar-sanctions-170606222419516.html
> *
> Only morons of the highest calibre thought that Erdogan was going to shy away.*



LOL, how on earth do you see what he stated as a courageous action?
from what he said, I would tell he is part of the coalition against Qatar government, 

let's take what he stated on (breakfast) one by one,

"Let me say at the outset that we do not think the sanctions against Qatar are good,"

I would say all Gulf leaders and citizens agree with this, sanctions are not good, so where is his support for Qatar? None

"Efforts to isolate Qatar ... will not solve any problem," 

Thanks, so what? whatare you gonna do about it? Nothing? okay.


"Turkey will continue and will develop our ties with Qatar, as with all our friends who have supported us in the most difficult moments,"

All Arab nations would do the same with Qatar, and actually we are doing that right now by preventing the ruling family from hurting Qatar.

"Presenting Qatar as a supporter of terrorism is a serious accusation," the Turkish leader said. "I know [Qatar's leaders] well and if that had been the case, I would have been the first head of state to confront them."

Yes, it's serious accusation and that's why we confront them.

So where did Erdogan state anything against Saudi Arabia?
you maniac need to chill and focus on your East Pakistan affairs instead of spreading lies here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

TheCamelGuy said:


> Intelligent.. Notice that the educated population of every middle eastern country is against the policies of these populist Islamist leaders which you're supporting. I wonder why that is.


*
Educated population, my foot! Say the blood sucking mafia culture!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

An alarming situation for Pakistan and mainly for the sitting government of Pakistan. If kings of KSA can do this to Qatar then why not to cut all the ties with Pakistan on demand of Uncle Sam? 
By the way, is there any single smart person any Saudi kingdom to tell their king what the heck US government want? And that could be very damaging for their kingdom too.



TheCamelGuy said:


> Intelligent.. Notice that the educated population of every middle eastern country is against the policies of these populist Islamist leaders which you're supporting. I wonder why that is.



I doubt if there's 'educated population' in middle eastern countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Arabi said:


> LOL, how on earth do you see what he stated as a courageous action?
> from what he said, I would tell he is part of the coalition against Qatar government,
> 
> let's take what he stated on (breakfast) one by one,
> 
> "Let me say at the outset that we do not think the sanctions against Qatar are good,"
> 
> I would say all Gulf leaders and citizens agree with this, sanctions are not good, so where is his support for Qatar? None
> 
> "Efforts to isolate Qatar ... will not solve any problem,"
> 
> Thanks, so what? whatare you gonna do about it? Nothing? okay.
> 
> 
> "Turkey will continue and will develop our ties with Qatar, as with all our friends who have supported us in the most difficult moments,"
> 
> All Arab nations would do the same with Qatar, and actually we are doing that right now by preventing the ruling family from hurting Qatar.
> 
> "Presenting Qatar as a supporter of terrorism is a serious accusation," the Turkish leader said. "I know [Qatar's leaders] well and if that had been the case, I would have been the first head of state to confront them."
> 
> Yes, it's serious accusation and that's why we confront them.
> 
> So where did Erdogan state anything against Saudi Arabia?
> you maniac need to chill and focus on your East Pakistan affairs instead of spreading lies here and there.



*
Where did he say I do not support Qatar? Where did he say Qatar is involved in Terrorism as your Saudi despots are claiming? Of course you are not smart enough to understand the implication and it is natural for somebody who sees the House of Saud as a beacon of benevolence.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Melkor

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> KSA is not really behind the terrorism in Xinjiang, since it was supported by Qatar's propaganda outlet known as Al Jazeera. I need to clarify here to other Chinese members.


It's not so much about terrorism, that's a by product of the poor and vengeful. Islam, unfortunately can be taught in a way that sees many things in today's modern world as blasphemous. These interpretations have their roots in SA. Just read up on the leading religious authority on SA - the Grand Mufti I think he is. There is a lot of opinion that will shock your godless mind. Turkey has stood up for Uigurs Turkic identity some of which is shared (contrary what that Saudi DNA whizz has been pissing around here). What's then happened is money has come into play. The Arabs, in particular SA, use their wealth to gain influence and religion is an angle they use on societies such the Uighurs. "We are the guardians of the 2 holy cities, we lead Islam, join us, here's 50M for 10 mosques. Oh and here's our Imams..." I won't go as far as saying that Arab money's purpose is directly for terrorism, but indirectly yes. Turkish money on the other. Oh wait, what money...



TheCamelGuy said:


> Intelligent.. Notice that the educated population of every middle eastern country is against the policies of these populist Islamist leaders which you're supporting. I wonder why that is.


But in favor of monarchs who are what exactly?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

dozbe said:


> It's not so much about terrorism, that's a by product of the poor and vengeful. Islam, unfortunately can be taught in a way that sees many things in today's modern world as blasphemous. These interpretations have their roots in SA. Just read up on the leading religious authority on SA - the Grand Mufti I think he is. There is a lot of opinion that will shock your godless mind. Turkey has stood up for Uigurs Turkic identity some of which is shared (contrary what that Saudi DNA whizz has been pissing around here). What's then happened is money has come into play. The Arabs, in particular SA, use their wealth to gain influence and religion is an angle they use on societies such the Uighurs. "We are the guardians of the 2 holy cities, we lead Islam, join us, here's 50M for 10 mosques. Oh and here's our Imams..." I won't go as far as saying that Arab money's purpose is directly for terrorism, but indirectly yes. Turkish money on the other. Oh wait, what money...
> 
> 
> But in favor of monarchs who are what exactly?



There is nothing you can do much, your ally Qatar is totally toasted.

- Russia and Iran in their heart is not against KSA's annexation of Qatar, since it is going to skyrocket the oil price without at the expense of losing Syria.

- USA has given the green light to KSA and its coalition to prepare for an incoming onslaught against Qatar.

- China has already been fed up Qatar's meddling of China's internal affairs.

- EU has no problem to label Qatar as the number one terrorist exporter.

- Most Muslim nations will side with KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Melkor

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> There is nothing you can do much, your ally Qatar is totally toasted.
> 
> - Russia and Iran in their heart is not against KSA's annexation of Qatar, since it is going to skyrocket the oil price without at the expense of losing Syria.
> 
> - USA has given the green light to KSA and its coalition to prepare for an incoming onslaught against Qatar.
> 
> - China has already been fed up Qatar's meddling of China's internal affairs.
> 
> - EU has no problem to label Qatar as the number one terrorist exporter.
> 
> - Most Muslim nations will side with KSA.


Ok tiger. I'm just trying to help you understand Islamic Extremism a bit more. The Saudis are it's progenitor- this goes back centuries.


----------



## T-Rex

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> There is nothing you can do much, your ally Qatar is totally toasted.


*
Not yet but of course the House of Saud is trying very hard.*



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> - Russia and Iran in their heart is not against KSA's annexation of Qatar, since it is going to skyrocket the oil price without at the expense of losing Syria.


*
Perhaps that is true for Russia but if you think Iran will indirectly support the SA regime you are in for a surprise.*



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> - Most Muslim nations will side with KSA.


*
Not Muslim nations , say the despots of the Muslim world like sissy and assad. With your blessing certainly there are plenty of them in the Muslim world.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

dozbe said:


> Ok tiger. I'm just trying to help you understand Islamic Extremism a bit more. The Saudis are it's progenitor- this goes back centuries.



It doesn't matter, we believe what we saw.

It was Qatar who has hosted Rebiya Kadeer, not KSA.



T-Rex said:


> *Perhaps that is true for Russia but if you think Iran will indirectly support the SA regime you are in for a surprise.*



Qatar is not an official ally of Iran, just the enemy of my enemy is my friend.

They may try to make Qatar harder for KSA to swallow and to digest, but I doubt they are going to spend too much energy to rescue Qatar from the incoming wrath.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Melkor

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It doesn't matter, we believe what we saw.
> 
> It was Qatar who has hosted Rebiya Kadeer, not KSA.


Thats fine. You do what you want. Don't forget Whabbist Salafism is an a culture, an identity, Kadeer is just a person. Turkey has Ocalan locked up, PKK is stronger than ever.


----------



## T-Rex

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It doesn't matter, we believe what we saw.
> 
> It was Qatar who has hosted Rebiya Kadeer, not KSA.


*
Are you sure, funds and 'wicked' ideas from the SA regime never reached your Uighur people? You must be under 18!*





ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Qatar is not an official ally of Iran, just the enemy of my enemy is my friend.
> 
> They may try to make Qatar harder for KSA to swallow and to digest, but I doubt they are going to spend too much energy to rescue Qatar from the incoming wrath.


*
Your Saudi allies have not made any move on the ground yet. Perhaps they are little bit hesitant because of their success in Yemen. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

dozbe said:


> Thats fine. You do what you want. *Don't forget Whabbist Salafism is an a culture, an identity*, Kadeer is just a person. Turkey has Ocalan locked up, PKK is stronger than ever.



In this perspective, it counts for the populace of both Saudi and Qatar whom are Arabia historically. 

Biggest difference between the 2 are the rulers, not so much the people.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

dozbe said:


> Thats fine. You do what you want. Don't forget Whabbist Salafism is an a culture, an identity, Kadeer is just a person. Turkey has Ocalan locked up, PKK is stronger than ever.



The strength of Kadeer's separatism is nothing in comparison to the PKK.

Still, China doesn't like Qatar's behavior.



T-Rex said:


> *Are you sure, funds and 'wicked' ideas from the SA regime never reached your Uighur people? You must be under 18!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Your Saudi allies have not made any move on the ground yet. Perhaps they are little bit hesitant because of their success in Yemen. *



At least KSA didn't do openly like Al Jazeera.

I think their first move is to starve Qatar.

Also, Syria and Yemen were two harder bone to chew off, while the rich spoiled Qatar is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think their first move is to starve Qatar.


*
And do you really think it's going to work when food is only 12 hours from Tehran?*


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

T-Rex said:


> *And do you really think it's going to work when food is only 12 hours from Tehran?*



Europe is also hungry for gas, and I guess the collusion between the West and KSA is set to loot Qatar.

Qatar is now like a child with a bag of gold, it is now a target for everyone.

With the gas from Qatar, Europe shouldn't worry about the gas shortage amid the tension with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

I knew it from the day one that Trumps "Bowerful" bedoo anti Iran alliance is actually no alliance.

Turkey and Iran would not let this opportunity go away easily.


----------



## Melkor

TheCamelGuy said:


> In this perspective, it counts for the populace of both Saudi and Qatar whom are Arabia historically.
> 
> Biggest difference between the 2 are the rulers, not so much the people.


Maybe the not so traditional Arabians formed Qatar then... I've met and heard of pro-Osman Saudis before for example - not that they'd choose Turkey over Saudi Arabia or anything but definetly ones that historically disagree with Al-Saud power.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Europe is also hungry for gas, and I guess the collusion between the West and KSA is set to loot Qatar.
> 
> Qatar is now like a child with a bag of gold, it is now a target for everyone.
> 
> With the gas from Qatar, Europe shouldn't worry about the gas shortage amid the tension with Russia.


You should not be happy about this. However, this is the Chinese business mentality I guess.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

dozbe said:


> You should be happy about this. However, this is the Chinese business mentality I guess.



We don't want to gloat over other people's misfortune. However, Qatar's behavior doesn't deserve any sympathy.

Let's see who is going for the rescue, and I don't think Iran is going to spend too much effort. They will rather save more energy to help Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

T-Rex said:


> *And do you really think it's going to work when food is only 12 hours from Tehran?*


I don't think the food provide by Tehran could lige up to the standard by Saudi?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

wanglaokan said:


> I don't think the food provide by Tehran could lige up to the standard by Saudi?



Iran will rather save more effort to help the Assad regime.

They may try to create some difficult for KSA's annexation of Qatar, but not too much.


----------



## 帅的一匹

dozbe said:


> Maybe the not so traditional Arabians formed Qatar then... I've met and heard of pro-Osman Saudis before for example - not that they'd choose Turkey over Saudi Arabia or anything but definetly ones that historically disagree with Al-Saud power.
> 
> 
> You should not be happy about this. However, this is the Chinese business mentality I guess.


Qatar is just fish on the cutting board, Turkey can't do anything to bail it out. I fully agree on shuting down the Al-Jazeera, which is a mouth peice for the terrorists. China is with KSA in this one.

KSA is a more responsible and matured regime than Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

wanglaokan said:


> Qatar is just fish in the cutting board, Turkey can't do anything to bail it out. I fully agree on shuting down the Al-Jazeera, which is a mouth peice for the terrorists. China is with KSA in this one.



Al-Jazeera openly supports Rebiya Kadeer, while at least KSA has taboo to do that.


----------



## 帅的一匹

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Al-Jazeera openly supports Rebiya Kadeer, while at least KSA has taboo to do that.


I know it. Then we don't cut diplomatic relationship with Qatar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Melkor

wanglaokan said:


> Qatar is just fish on the cutting board, Turkey can't do anything to bail it out. I fully agree on shuting down the Al-Jazeera, which is a mouth peice for the terrorists. China is with KSA in this one.
> 
> KSA is a more responsible and matured regime than Qatar.


I don't doubt you. China Will always be where the most money is, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

wanglaokan said:


> I know it. Then we don't cut diplomatic relationship with Qatar?



Our diplomats lack the backbone.


----------



## 帅的一匹

A small nation always show wanton disregard shall be given a hard lesson.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Our diplomats lack the backbone.


Xi jinping is playing panda, that's all he have got. Since we have made breakthrough in combustible ice exploitation, we don't have to import natural gas from Qatar. China need a iron man like Putin, that's both you and me want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

dozbe said:


> I don't doubt you. China Will always be where the most money is, no?



Sorry to say, but Turkey might lose its mole Qatar this time.



wanglaokan said:


> A small nation always show wanton disregard shall be given a hard lesson.
> 
> 
> Xi jinping is playing panda, that's all he have got. Since we have made breakthrough in combustible ice exploitation, we don't have to import natural gas from Qatar. China need a iron man like Putin, that's both you and me want.



Hopefully the next leader could start a tougher stance.

BTW, China should even provide KSA the logistic help for the annexation Qatar if they really need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Just let KSA handle it. Donald trump Twitter this morning that he support punish Qatar. But i also want reiterate that KSA shall fulfill their promise to stay away from Uygher terrorists. We will keep a very close eyes on it.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Sorry to say, but Turkey might lose its mole Qatar this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the next leader could start a tougher stance.
> 
> BTW, China should even provide KSA the logistic help for the annexation Qatar if they really need.


No, this is too much cross the line. Let Saudi take care of this. Not our business.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Sorry to say, but Turkey might lose its mole Qatar this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the next leader could start a tougher stance.
> 
> BTW, China should even provide KSA the logistic help for the annexation Qatar if they really need.


Turkey is no body, a puppet of NATO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

wanglaokan said:


> Just let KSA handle it. Donald trump Twitter this morning that he support punish Qatar. But i also want reiterate that KSA shall fulfill their promise to stay away from Uygher terrorists. We will keep a very close eyes on it.



KSA is more mature than Qatar, since they want to play a balance game between the US and China, so they have no reason to piss China off.

They even try to shun Hamas in order to not further irritate Israel, so no reason for them to fund the separatists in Xinjiang.


----------



## 帅的一匹

We will support Iran fighting ISIS, and also support KSA's leading position in GCC. We do whatever it takes to favor stabilize the Middle East.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> KSA is more mature than Qatar, since they want to play a balance game between the US and China, so they have no reason to piss China off.
> 
> They even try to shun Hamas in order to not further irritate Israel, so no reason for them to fund the separatists in Xinjiang.


Qatar is no more than a spoiled naughty boy have tons of golds act wantonly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

wanglaokan said:


> We will support Iran fighting ISIS, and also support KSA's leading position in GCC. We do whatever it takes to favor stabilize the Middle East.



Erdogan and Qatar might be secretly planning to overthrow KSA in order to seize the leadership of the Middle East.

Otherwise, I see no reason for KSA to be so enraged this time, even though the power struggle between KSA and Qatar was well known long time ago.

Before, they always kept the feud under the table, but this time is on the table.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Erdogan and Qatar might be secretly planning to overthrow KSA in order to seize the leadership of the Middle East.
> 
> Otherwise, I see no reason for KSA to be so enraged this time, even though the power struggle between KSA and Qatar was well known long time ago.


For Saud, Turkey is always an unstable force from outside. But take it easy it's not Ottoman Empire Al-Saud is facing, it's just Turkey(a puppet of NATO).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Its just the beginning.

The new world order project proposed by trump on his visit to SA is now operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

KSA and Tehran shall stop causing trouble for each other in their back yards. It will only do harms and nobody will win in the end. Lose-lose situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

wanglaokan said:


> For Saud, Turkey is always an unstable force from outside. But take it easy it's not Ottoman Empire Al-Saud is facing, it's just Turkey(a puppet of NATO).



Turkey indeed dreams to revive the Ottoman Empire, but most Arab nations don't want to see that happening.

This time in the spat between KSA and Qatar, many Muslim nations take side with KSA. It indeed shows that KSA is de facto the most influential Muslim nations. And Qatar has been schooled. Turkey also doesn't have nowhere as near as having so many followers in the Muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

SpArK said:


> Its just the beginning.
> 
> The new world order project proposed by trump on his visit to SA is now operational.


Anyone supporting Iran is going against Donald trump, Qatar is just.....proxy war of super powers.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Turkey indeed dreams to revive the Ottoman Empire, but most Arab nations don't want to see that happening.
> 
> This time in the spat between KSA and Qatar, many Muslim nations take side with KSA. It indeed shows that KSA is de facto the most influential Muslim nations. And Qatar has been schooled. Turkey also doesn't have the same appeal to give such order to other fellow ally countries.


Money matters....

I don't expect any word from Mr. Erdogan to back Qatar. Qatar is doomed. This also a chance for Iran, but I doubt How far it takes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

wanglaokan said:


> I don't expect any word from Mr. Erdogan to back Qatar. Qatar is doomed. This also a chance for Iran, but I doubt How far it takes.



KSA will soon replace the royal family of Qatar with their own members from the house of Al Saud.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

SubWater said:


> b/c Qatar is not our friend.
> but Saudis are our enemy.
> also I want to remind you how Saudis occupy Bahrain without shooting any bullet.


Except the ones they fired on peaceful protestors!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Why nobody cares the Iraq stance on this sh&t?



dozbe said:


> Why? What has Turkey done to SA? American public were screaming to sue SA re 9/11. Your allegiance is very twisted. You make noise about Turkey being a NATO puppet even though the media is full of how unwell the Turkey-NATO relationship is. you're angry with Qatar although they work better than With Iran than SA do. yet you're supporting Whabbi SA who is going to pay the US 350B for arms - Very puppet like! Are you a bit confused with what to do with you power? Bored? Maybe just stay out of it - it's not like you have anything to fear re Uighurs as you could crush them in 1 second. But maybe the chest beating should be left for when you really know where you stand.


I say Qatar, not Turkey.


----------



## Arabi

*Maersk says no longer able to ship Qatar bound cargo*








The world’s biggest container shipping line, Maersk, is no longer able to transport goods in or out of Qatar after Arab countries imposed restrictions on trade with the Gulf state, the company said on Tuesday.

Shipping lines transship cargoes from the port of Jebel Ali into Qatar, which is dependent on imports by sea and land for its needs.

A Maersk Line spokesman said: “We have confirmation that we will not be able to move Qatar cargo in and out of Jebel Ali.”

“We expect disruptions to our Qatar services. The situation is very fluid,” the spokesman said, adding that Maersk would notify customers about alternative options as soon as possible.
Source: Reuters


----------



## Melkor

wanglaokan said:


> For Saud, Turkey is always an unstable force from outside. But take it easy it's not Ottoman Empire Al-Saud is facing, it's just Turkey(a puppet of NATO).



(Sry my reply was intended for this post of yours)

Why? What has Turkey done to SA? American public were screaming to sue SA re 9/11. Your allegiance is very twisted. You make noise about Turkey being a NATO puppet even though the media is full of how unwell the Turkey-NATO relationship is. you're angry with Qatar although they work better than With Iran than SA do. yet you're supporting Whabbi SA who is going to pay the US 350B for arms - Very puppet like! Are you a bit confused with what to do with you power? Bored? Maybe just stay out of it - it's not like you have anything to fear re Uighurs as you could crush them in 1 second. But maybe the chest beating should be left for when you really know where you stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Qatar diplomatic crisis: All the latest updates*


......

*7:40am - Hamas 'shocked' by Saudi comments on Qatar*

Saudi Foreign Minister Adel al-Jubeir told reporters in Paris on Tuesday that Qatar must sever ties with Hamas and its historic parent, the Muslim Brotherhood.


Hamas said in a statement early on Wednesday that al-Jubeir's remarks "constitute a shock for our Palestinian people and the Arab and Islamic nations." 

*6:30am - Qataris banned from Qantas flights to Dubai *

Qatari nationals will not be allowed to board Qantas flights to Dubai because the UAE has banned them from passing through its airports, an executive at the Australian airline has said.


The UAE had already said Qatari nationals would not be allowed to enter the country or cross its points of entry, although the practical effects on airline passengers had been unclear until now.

*5:10am - Mauritanians protest in front of Qatar embassy*

In a show of solidarity with Qatar, people in capital Nouakchott demonstrated outside of the Qatari embassy against its government's decision to severe ties with the Gulf state.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-diplomatic-crisis-latest-updates-170605105550769.html

......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Melkor

wanglaokan said:


> Who will support Qatar? If you are so not happy being a borderline role in NATO, just move your *** out of it. Or you just fear NATO will favor Greece in your land dispute if you quit NATO? It's not our business, but I am ok with shutting down Al-Jazeera.
> 
> At least KSA don't brazenly support terrorists in China.
> 
> You all blame KSA! At least it's not a member of NATO. For me, being a NATO member is a blasphemy for Islam.
> 
> You know how many Muslim NATO kills each year?


your position is very confusing. I can't believe a Chinese person is talking about blasphemy in Islam.


----------



## 帅的一匹

dozbe said:


> your position is very confusing. I can't believe a Chinese person is talking about blasphemy in Islam.


You are the only Muslim country in NATO, Genius! Until now, Erdogan still keep quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Saho said:


>


What if Qatari doesn't respond within 24 hours?



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Al-Jazeera openly supports Rebiya Kadeer, while at least KSA has taboo to do that.


Qatar has turned into an terrorists county to serve its ambitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

wanglaokan said:


> What if Qatari doesn't respond within 24 hours?


Not sure what's gonna happen next. There are rumours of forced regime changes and invasions but it's all speculations.

http://5pillarsuk.com/2017/06/06/is-qatar-on-the-brink-of-military-invasion-and-regime-change/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Saho said:


> Not sure what's gonna happen next. There are rumours of forced regime changes and invasions but it's all speculations.
> 
> http://5pillarsuk.com/2017/06/06/is-qatar-on-the-brink-of-military-invasion-and-regime-change/


Too sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

*UAE: Showing sympathy for Qatar on social media is a cybercrime

UAE General Prosecutor Hamad Saif Al-Shamsi warned early Wednesday that showing any sympathy for Qatar on social media is a cybercrime, punishable by the law, Al Arabiya News Channel reported.

Shamsi warned social media users that any pro-Qatar participation online could land them from three up to 15 years in prison or at least 500,000 dirhams ($136,000) in fines.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...thy-for-Qatar-on-social-media-is-a-crime.html

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Melkor

wanglaokan said:


> You are the only Muslim country in NATO, Genius! Until now, Erdogan still keep quiet.


You can't argue about Turkey being in NATO when KSA and its friends have A-grade relations with UK, France, Germany and USA! Turkey has always stood up for Muslims whilst NATO member.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Baloch Pakistani said:


> Point number 10 to be noted . It is an independent fu****g country. All other points can be justified by a hook or a crook, but point number 10 means "Stay like our wh*re". Are you kidding me? I don't give a F about Qatar but . Point number 10 proves that Saudi Arabia does not want friends, it just want bit*hes.


That's how the world works, law of the jungle.

If you want to challenge the leading role, make sure you are strong enough to. Or you just court death.

For Arabs, it's only their family business. I think Saud won't deploy troops to invade Qatar, most probably Qatari Emir step down.

This is once for all, Saudi won't let this Qatar go without them agreeing those conditions this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Iran will rather save more effort to help the Assad regime.
> 
> They may try to create some difficult for KSA's annexation of Qatar, but not too much.


*
Dictation for Iran I suppose! Let's see if Iran follows your dictation.*


----------



## cabatli_53

@Manticore @waz @The Eagle
I just want to know who is moderating this section with unfair attitudes, letting Chinese members having not any interest in region/subject but playing superpower games as if countries in region care what China talks, provocating Turkey/related issued(read the previous posts please), while the messages kindly given as a response to those members without any insult/flamming/provocation are being deleted without any proper reason/reaponse?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

T-Rex said:


> *Dictation for Iran I suppose! Let's see if Iran follows your dictation.*


Iran is very strong, but not strong enough to deal with GCC and USA at the same time. We are in no position to dictate Iran, no to mention they have to save themself at first.


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Everbody watch this please


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872237868844036096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

What's Iraq's position in this?



cabatli_53 said:


> @Manticore @waz @The Eagle I just want to know who is moderating this section with unfair attitudes, letting Chinese members having not any interest in region/subject but playing superpower games, provocating Turkey/related issued (read the previous posts please), while the messages kindly given as a response to those members without any insult/flamming/provocation are being deleted without any proper reason/reaponse?


Since Turkey has 300 soldiers stationed in Qatar, you are quite related. this is an open debate, why you want to make me shut up? Why Erdogan still keep quiet you were the patron of Qatar since Ottoman Empire?


----------



## T-Rex

wanglaokan said:


> Iran is very strong, but not strong enough to deal with GCC and USA at the same time. We are in no position to dictate Iran, no to mention they have to save themself at first.


*
And you claim that you don't take advantage of other's misfortune! Anyway I think your desire for Qatar's destruction will not see the light of the day but keep dreaming like the Saudi and Yankee robbers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Qatar's Al-Jazeera is flagrantly support Terrorists in China, we also have a saying in it.



T-Rex said:


> *And you claim that you don't take advantage of other's misfortune! Anyway I think your desire for Qatar's destruction will not see the light of the day but keep dreaming like the Saudi and Yankee robbers.*


Qatar is sponsoring terrorists in other country. Why you ignore it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> There is nothing you can do much, your ally Qatar is totally toasted.
> 
> - Russia and Iran in their heart is not against KSA's annexation of Qatar, since it is going to skyrocket the oil price without at the expense of losing Syria.
> 
> - USA has given the green light to KSA and its coalition to prepare for an incoming onslaught against Qatar.
> 
> - China has already been fed up Qatar's meddling of China's internal affairs.
> 
> - EU has no problem to label Qatar as the number one terrorist exporter.
> 
> - Most Muslim nations will side with KSA.


True. 
However, I think Turkey's support for the Uyghurs was mainly due to their affinity for ethnic turks. As for Qatar's it's just like one member here said, they are just supporting them to stand out and show they are influential in the region and even the world(which I think they are to some extent)


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

mike2000 is back said:


> True.
> However, I think Turkey's support for the Uyghurs was mainly due to their affinity for ethnic turks. As for Qatar's it's just like one member here said, they are just supporting them to stand out and show they are influential in the region and even the world(which I think they are to some extent)



That's why those Uyghur ultra-nationalists are also violent against other Chinese Muslims.

Al-Jazeera always attempts to portray this as China vs Islam, but in fact many other Chinese Muslims were also targets of these acts of terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> That's why those Uyghur ultra-nationalists are also violent against other Chinese Muslims.
> 
> Al-Jazeera always attempts to portray this as China vs Islam, but in fact many other Chinese Muslims were also targets of these acts of terrorism.


Well said. Those terrorists even killed innocent Uyghers civilians don't fall in their dirty scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

I prefer not to add the pretext Uygher before terrorists. Because most of them are peace loving Muslim like those in any other nations. Qatar Al-Jazeera is openly poison our Muslim community, same as Free-Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

wanglaokan said:


> What's Iraq's position in this?
> 
> 
> Since Turkey has 300 soldiers stationed in Qatar, you are quite related. this is an open debate, why you want to make me shut up? Why Erdogan still keep quiet you were the patron of Qatar since Ottoman Empire?




Here is an open debate forum indeed with fair rules applies equal to all sides. That's why Moderators should be all around in threads but you can talk about the subjects however you want but the people who kindly talks opposite to what a few Chinese bigmouths are supporting, are being deleted/blamed without any given reason. It is not a proper discussion environment but just one sided, bisssed one, targetting a group or countries or ideology to make a perception to others for dominance of a few Chinese member provocating/insulting the countries having a different geopolitic position to your stance. That's why you are riding your hourse with continuously posts as If you know something from your percpective, While the messages opposing to you are being deleted. This issue will be brought to Moderation special sections in front of the eyes of management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

wanglaokan said:


> Qatar is sponsoring terrorists in other country. Why you ignore it?


He's More of a supporter of any Islamist groups in the region. In this regard he consistently oppose any country that might go against these Islamists groups be it Iran(who funny enough is an islamic state regime itself, KSA, China,Russia, U.S, U.K France etc etc. I do admire and respect his views though, since he is consistent and not too biased like others.


----------



## TaiShang

wanglaokan said:


> Qatar's Al-Jazeera is flagrantly support Terrorists in China, we also have a saying in it.
> 
> 
> Qatar is sponsoring terrorists in other country. Why you ignore it?



One of the best strategic outcome from the interests of China would be the shutting down of the terror-sponsoring Al-Jazeera. 

Turkey's indignation can be understood because they were strange bed-fellows during the height of the Syrian Jihadist mercenary war. Lots of dirty laundries might be spilled around if Qatar fell under strict KSA-led regulations.

Turkey also has received massive investment from Qatar, which gave the country the required breathing space at a time Syrian war-originated terrorism as well as tensions with Russia shook Turkish economy by the roots. 

Interestingly enough, Al Jazeera established a sister broadcasting station in Turkey, although I am not sure it is still on. 

It's very sure that if there is going to be one country (or government) that will be greatly affected, that's Turkey, not Iran or Russia.

As for China, it will rightfully never get meddled in, but just macro manage from far away. I agree, however, with the Turkish member that, KSA would not be considered a poster boy of anti-terrorism, quite the contrary, their spew of hateful religious ideology is as dangerous as that of Qatar. 

No wonder KSA has fallen from the top of the China's oil import partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

wanglaokan said:


> Yeh, Saudi is supporting the Al-Nursa in Syria. Qatar is even worse.


*
That is your view, not ours. The House of Saud is the biggest sponsor of terrorism in the world and you don't mind cutting deals with them. So much for your fight against terror. You are like those Muslim despots who can be purchased.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tesla

T-Rex said:


> *And you claim that you don't take advantage of other's misfortune! Anyway I think your desire for Qatar's destruction will not see the light of the day but keep dreaming like the Saudi and Yankee robbers.*


Chinees just using Uyghurs to settle in middle east their aim is same with Americans .
looting Qatar sources


----------



## T-Rex

wanglaokan said:


> Lol...


*
You have been exposed my friend. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

wanglaokan said:


> Lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

T-Rex said:


> *You have been exposed my friend. *


Whether Qatar is going to hell doesn't have anything to do with China. It's Saud's anger and Qatari's wanton disregard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

TaiShang said:


> One of the best strategic outcome from the interests of China would be the shutting down of the terror-sponsoring Al-Jazeera.
> 
> Turkey's indignation can be understood because they were strange bed-fellows during the height of the Syrian Jihadist mercenary war. Lots of dirty laundries might be spilled around if Qatar fell under strict KSA-led regulations.
> 
> Turkey also has received massive investment from Qatar, which gave the country the required breathing space at a time Syrian war-originated terrorism as well as tensions with Russia shook Turkish economy by the roots.
> 
> Interestingly enough, Al Jazeera established a sister broadcasting station in Turkey, although I am not sure it is still on.
> 
> It's very sure that if there is going to be one country (or government) that will be greatly affected, that's Turkey, not Iran or Russia.
> 
> As for China, it will rightfully never get meddled in, but just macro manage from far away. I agree, however, with the Turkish member that, KSA would not be considered a poster boy of anti-terrorism, quite the contrary, their spew of hateful religious ideology is as dangerous as that of Qatar.
> 
> No wonder KSA has fallen from the top of the China's oil import partners.



The best option for Qatar is to capitulate and to become more accountable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Melkor

TaiShang said:


> One of the best strategic outcome from the interests of China would be the shutting down of the terror-sponsoring Al-Jazeera.
> 
> Turkey's indignation can be understood because they were strange bed-fellows during the height of the Syrian Jihadist mercenary war. Lots of dirty laundries might be spilled around if Qatar fell under strict KSA-led regulations.
> 
> Turkey also has received massive investment from Qatar, which gave the country the required breathing space at a time Syrian war-originated terrorism as well as tensions with Russia shook Turkish economy by the roots.
> 
> Interestingly enough, Al Jazeera established a sister broadcasting station in Turkey, although I am not sure it is still on.
> 
> It's very sure that if there is going to be one country (or government) that will be greatly affected, that's Turkey, not Iran or Russia.
> 
> As for China, it will rightfully never get meddled in, but just macro manage from far away. I agree, however, with the Turkish member that, KSA would not be considered a poster boy of anti-terrorism, quite the contrary, their spew of hateful religious ideology is as dangerous as that of Qatar.
> 
> No wonder KSA has fallen from the top of the China's oil import partners.


There has been plenty and plenty of mud slung at Turkey by many parties with policies that don't necessarily converge other than needing a reason to get involved in the region. Not sure why you think Qatar holds any keys to anything new. The problem with others Chinese posters is their inconsistency in who they label Muslim threats.


----------



## mike2000 is back

wanglaokan said:


> Yeh, Saudi is supporting the Al-Nursa in Syria. Qatar is even worse.


Both countries are supporting their own Islamists groups in the region. Seems Qatar has even more role in doing so that previously thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Melkor

wanglaokan said:


> I don't like USA interfere in the Middle East, it's root cause of chaos there.


You bitched about Turkey in NATO. Now bitch about SA $350B arms deal with US. What they need those weapons for? Iran? Russia? Maybe China?



wanglaokan said:


> I don't like USA interfere in the Middle East, it's root cause of chaos there.
> 
> 
> Turkey is colliding with Qatar to de-throne Saudi, we are not blind.


Qatar aside, What is your problem with Turkey and what is your love for SA? Explain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

wanglaokan said:


> Turkey is colliding with Qatar to de-throne Saudi, we are not blind.




And now their feud has been emerged from under the table to on the table, everyone can see that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

wanglaokan said:


> Whether Qatar is going to hell doesn't have anything to do with China. It's Saud's anger and Qatari's wanton disregard.


*
Disregard for what, Saudi treachery laced with zionist slavery? Remember you keep cutting deals with the world's greatest sponsor of terrorism! So, stop pretending like trump that you are a warrior against terror. In reality when it suites you, you Chinese are terrorist sympathizers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

wanglaokan said:


> Turkey is colliding with Qatar to de-throne Saudi, we are not blind


The issue with Turkey is that it's difficult for them to find a leadership role in the region. Since Iran already occupies the undisputed the role of Shiite leadership, while Saudi Arabia obviously occupies the role of Sunni and Arab leadership. So Turkey will find it difficult to find a place for itself in this regard, being neither a Sunni nor Shiite power, and more of a secular western oriented country, something that doesn't particularly appealing to Islamist groups in the region either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

T-Rex said:


> *Disregard for what, Saudi treachery laced with zionist slavery? Remember you keep cutting deals with the world's greatest sponsor of terrorism! So, stop pretending like trump that you are a warrior against terror. In reeality when it suites you you Chinese are a terrorist sympathizers.*



Any country who are not trying to meddle China's internal affairs will return the favor from us.

Our bar for friendship is really not that high.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

mike2000 is back said:


> The issue with Turkey is that it's difficult for them to find a leadership role in the region. Since Iran already occupies the undisputed the role of Shiite leadership, while Saudi Arabia obviously occupies the role of Sunni and Arab leadership. So Turkey will find it difficult to find a place for itself in this regard. t



*
The SA regime has no respect left in the greater Sunni world. It is an entity created to serve the zionists. We know it.*



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Any country who are not trying to meddle China's internal affairs will return the favor from us.
> 
> Our bar for friendship is really not that high.


*
And all I'm saying is that your bar fails when it comes to the SA regime! When you reach SA, money starts talking!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

T-Rex said:


> *The SA regime has no respect left in the greater Sunni world. It is an entity created to serve the zionists. We know it.*
> 
> 
> *
> And all I'm saying is that your bar fails when it comes to the SA regime! When you reach SA, money starts talking!*


I don't think China is poorer than KSA, our UsD reserve is 7 times of theirs.



mike2000 is back said:


> The issue with Turkey is that it's difficult for them to find a leadership role in the region. Since Iran already occupies the undisputed the role of Shiite leadership, while Saudi Arabia obviously occupies the role of Sunni and Arab leadership. So Turkey will find it difficult to find a place for itself in this regard. t


They can lead Uyghers, Lol....


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

T-Rex said:


> *And all I'm saying is that your bar fails when it comes to the SA regime!*



That's geopolitics. At least for China, Saudi is more accountable than both Turkey and Qatar. KSA was known to distance themselves from Hamas in order to not further offend Israel, so they can definitely stay out of China's domestic affairs.

Turkey cannot be impartial when it comes to Xinjiang, and Qatar is just Turkey's cabal to spew the same propaganda against China.

But our leaders are diplomatically nice, and definitely will not choose side in this bloody feud. Although they will likely not backstab Turkey or Qatar in this conflict, but their tie with Saudi won't be affected either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> That's geopolitics. At least for China, Saudi is more accountable than both Turkey and Qatar. KSA was known to distance themselves from Hamas in order to not further offend Israel, so they can definitely stay out of China's domestic affairs.
> 
> Turkey cannot be impartial when it comes to Xinjiang, and Qatar is just Turkey's cabal to spew the same propaganda against China.
> 
> But our leaders are diplomatically nice, and definitely will not choose side in this bloody feud. Although they will likely not backstab Turkey or Qatar in this conflict, but their tie with Saudi won't be affected either.


can't agree more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Actual situation in GCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mdcp

Saudies lost all credibility and respect because of this decision.

Here in the world, the real law exist and implement is might is right. The value is for money and resources and to save their rule and not principles but again they are banking on usa who is actually behind iran so usa can keep milking ksa and uae.


----------



## bobo6661

Iqbal Ali said:


> Saudi Arabia is the regional power in the Middle East.
> Qatar should listen to Saudi Arabia.



I think its quite funny  Lets play ...

"India is the regional power in the South Asia.
Pakistan should listen to India"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

wanglaokan said:


> They can lead Uyghers, Lol.


Lol Uyghurs are not large enough, they are part of China as well. So they can't lead them. 
However, there's Central Asian countries who have had close historical ties with Turkey in the ottoman era, but unfortunately for Turkey they will have to contend with the Russian bear who considers these countries/region in its sphere of influence and dominates them accordingly. So it's hard for Turkey to offer some leadership position in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t_for_talli

Iqbal Ali said:


> Saudi Arabia is the regional power in the Middle East.
> Qatar should listen to Saudi Arabia.



By you logic Canada, Mexico should listen to US, 

And Vietnam, Korea, Should listen to China.

Qatar is a free country and has all the rights to make her decisions. They donot have to ask KSA for every step

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

wanglaokan said:


> I don't think China is poorer than KSA, our UsD reserve is 7 times of theirs.
> ..


*
Still you couldn't resist the temptation of cutting deals with the terrorist SA regime.*


----------



## 帅的一匹

t_for_talli said:


> By you logic Canada, Mexico should listen to US,
> 
> And Vietnam, Korea, Should listen to China.
> 
> Qatar is a free country and has all the rights to make her decisions. They donot have to ask KSA for every step


Lip service.....


----------



## mike2000 is back

t_for_talli said:


> By you logic Canada, Mexico should listen to US,
> 
> And Vietnam, Korea, Should listen to China.
> 
> Qatar is a free country and has all the rights to make her decisions. They donot have to ask KSA for every step


Agree


----------



## Sage

http://thelondonpost.net/arab-boycott-qatar/


----------



## mike2000 is back

T-Rex said:


> *Still you couldn't resist the temptation of cutting deals with the terrorist SA regime.*


You can't blame them. We live in a globalised world. Why will China not trade or cut military and economic deals with Saudi Arabia? Even Turkey's Erdogan (who you support ON THIS SUBJECT) has signed military and economic deals with KSA and they have both cooperated to some extent in Syrian civil war, do you know that or are you willingly ignoring it? Every country is after its own national interests my Bengali friend. There's no country on earth who doesn't follow this principle(huh....maybe apart from fat Kim North Korea. Lol ).

Moreover, you are against almost every country/government who doesn't support the type of Islamic groups you favour in the region, so according to you which country is your model for Islamism in the region?
Since you criticise even the islamic state of Iran's brutal support for the Murderous Assad regime(as you call it) in butchering the islamic groups you support. Not like i blame you for these remarks though, since everybody have their own views and I respect that. I'm just curious to see which country you think is a model of what you dream an islamic state should be like. Since you criticise even your current government in Bengladesh for their actions against your country's Islamists groups and party. So do tell. I'd appreciate your response.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

T-Rex said:


> *Still you couldn't resist the temptation of cutting deals with the terrorist SA regime.*


Money doesn't flow into my pocket



mike2000 is back said:


> You can't blame them. We live in a globalised world. Why will China not trade it cut military and economic deals with Saudi Arabia? Every country is after its national interests my Bengali friend. There's no country on earth who doesn't follow this principle(huh....maybe apart from fat Kim North Korea. Lol ).
> Moreover, you are against almost every country/government who doesn't support the type of Islamic groups you favour in the region, so according to you which country is your model for Islamism in the region?
> Since you criticise even the islamic state of Iran's brutal support for the Murderous Assad regime(as you call it) in butchering the islamic groups you support. Not like i Blane you for these remarks though, since everybody have their own views and I respect that. I'm just curious to see which country you think is a model of what you dream an islamic state should be like. Since you criticise even your current government in Bengladesh for their actions against your country's Islamists groups and party. So do tell. I'd appreciate your response.


I don't have problem with T-Rex, you know I always favoring BD. Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## T-Rex

wanglaokan said:


> Money doesn't flow into my pocket
> 
> 
> I don't have problem with T-Rex, you know I always favoring BD. Let's agree to disagree.


*
Yes, we can see that! So, cut the crap about fighting terror. *



wanglaokan said:


> Money doesn't flow into my pocket
> 
> 
> I don't have problem with T-Rex, you know I always favoring BD. Let's agree to disagree.


*
Most welcome!*


----------



## mike2000 is back

T-Rex said:


> The SA regime has no respect left in the greater Sunni world. It is an entity created to serve the zionists. We know it.


How do you know they don't? Have you been to all countries in greater Sunni world?
Moreover, from what I have observed and red so far they have far more muslim(sunni or not) countries siding with them in many issues than otherwise. That's what matters in geo politics and shows the influence they have in the muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

T-Rex said:


> *Yes, we can see that! So, cut the crap about fighting terror. *


We do have serious terrorism threat in China. It's our people, our country. So we will do what ever it takes to make sure our people safety.


----------



## T-Rex

wanglaokan said:


> We do have serious terrorism threat in China. It's our people, our country. So we will do what ever it takes to make sure our people safety.


*
If you have terrorism in China fight it in China, why do you support terrorists in other countries?*


----------



## 帅的一匹

T-Rex said:


> *If you have terrorism in China fight it in China, why do you support terrorists in other countries?*


I don't get you.


----------



## T-Rex

mike2000 is back said:


> How do you know they don't?


*
The number of despots in the Muslim world clinging to power with foreign assistance, the determination of the big powers for not allowing the Muslim majority to determine their future, they tell the story. Your BBC or CNN cannot hide this truth with flowery tales.*



mike2000 is back said:


> You can't blame them. We live in a globalised world. Why will China not trade or cut military and economic deals with Saudi Arabia? Even Turkey's Erdogan (who you support ON THIS SUBJECT) has signed military and economic deals with KSA and they have both cooperated to some extent in Syrian civil war, do you know that or are you willingly ignoring it? Every country is after its own national interests my Bengali friend. There's no country on earth who doesn't follow this principle(huh....maybe apart from fat Kim North Korea. Lol ).
> 
> Moreover, you are against almost every country/government who doesn't support the type of Islamic groups you favour in the region, so according to you which country is your model for Islamism in the region?
> Since you criticise even the islamic state of Iran's brutal support for the Murderous Assad regime(as you call it) in butchering the islamic groups you support. Not like i blame you for these remarks though, since everybody have their own views and I respect that. I'm just curious to see which country you think is a model of what you dream an islamic state should be like. Since you criticise even your current government in Bengladesh for their actions against your country's Islamists groups and party. So do tell. I'd appreciate your response.



*
I support a state where Islamic principles are implemented fairly which means upholding human rights of the minorities as well, where people are not persecuted for expressing their views, no matter how unpleasant it may be to some, where rulers can be peacefully removed by the majority if that is what they want, where there is highest level of transparency in the state affairs, where religion or any kind of ism is not exploited for filling pockets or maintaining certain type of lifestyle or holding onto power.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

T-Rex said:


> *The number of despots in the Muslim world clinging to power with foreign assistance, the determination of the big powers for not allowing the Muslim majority to determine their future, they tell the story. Your BBC or CNN cannot this truth with flowery tales.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I support a state where Islamic principles are implemented fairly which means upholding human rights of the minorities as well, where people are not persecuted for expressing their views, no matter how unpleasant it may be to some, where rulers can be peacefully removed by the majority if that is what they want, where there is highest level of transparency in the state affairs, where religion or any kind of ism is not exploited for filling pockets or maintaining certain type of lifestyle or holding onto power.*


I mean you try to say Utopia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

wanglaokan said:


> I don't get you.


*
You cannot fight terrorism with your own brand of terrorism. You cannot for example support sissy who is neck deep in terrorism against his own people just because he has nothing to say about what happens in China. You are blinded by your Uighur syndrome that's why you do not hesitate to put all Islamists in the world in the same category as Daesh. This I think is China's greatest failure.*



wanglaokan said:


> I mean you try to say Utopia.


*
If honesty, fairness, humanity mean so little to you then it is your problem not mine. *


----------



## 帅的一匹

T-Rex said:


> *You cannot fight terrorism with your own brand of terrorism. You cannot for example support sissy who is neck deep in terrorism against his own people just because he has nothing to say about what happens in China. You are blinded by your Uighur syndrome that's why you do not hesitate to put all Islamists in the world in the same category as Daesh. This I think is China's greatest failure.*


Since when I said all Islamists are Daesh? Funny! Sisi is not my appetite, you must get wrong.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

If there's no war, don't bother posting. It's boring.


----------



## royalharris

T-Rex said:


> *Still you couldn't resist the temptation of cutting deals with the terrorist SA regime.*


Don't be so radical
Is KSA terrorist regime or not,it is not decided by you or someone
Trump say radical Islam,this is just trump's idea,maybe most world's idea,but Muslim will not agree
Business is business,nothing more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Melkor

T-Rex said:


> *You cannot fight terrorism with your own brand of terrorism. You cannot for example support sissy who is neck deep in terrorism against his own people just because he has nothing to say about what happens in China. You are blinded by your Uighur syndrome that's why you do not hesitate to put all Islamists in the world in the same category as Daesh. This I think is China's greatest failure.*


Yes 100% correct. Putin has taught them well of late.


----------



## mike2000 is back

dozbe said:


> Yes 100% correct. Putin has taught them well of late.


What do you mean by that?
I don't think what T-Rex meant was that Putin's Russia is a model of the type of ideal Islamic state he wish for. If anything he is against Putin's Russia policies as much as he is against Irans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

mike2000 is back said:


> What do you mean by that?
> I don't think what T-Rex meant was that Putin's Russia is a model of the type of ideal Islamic state he wish for. If anything he is against Putin's Russia policies as much as he is against Irans.


I guess he mean Putin save Erdogan


----------



## mike2000 is back

T-Rex said:


> I support a state where Islamic principles are implemented fairly which means upholding human rights of the minorities as well, where people are not persecuted for expressing their views, no matter how unpleasant it may be to some, where rulers can be peacefully removed by the majority if that is what they want, where there is highest level of transparency in the state affairs, where religion or any kind of ism is not exploited for filling pockets or maintaining certain type of lifestyle or holding onto power.


I see, so there is no muslim country in the world who adheres to your ideal model of what an islamic state should look like. 
Hmmmm....... So which country do you think is close to your idea?


----------



## Melkor

mike2000 is back said:


> What do you mean by that?
> I don't think what T-Rex meant was that Putin's Russia is a model of the type of ideal Islamic state he wish for. If anything he is against Putin's Russia policies as much as he is against Irans.


That China is on the all Sunni Muslims are jihadis bandwagon that Putin and his bots have been pushing since Syria began... the man needs chaos.

Also, I'm against S400.


----------



## ashok321

UAE minister says country wants change of policy in Qatar, not change of regime.


----------



## mike2000 is back

wanglaokan said:


> I guess he mean Putin save Erdogan


Lol Ok I see. Did he really save Erdogan ? Lol


----------



## Melkor

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol Ok I see. Did he really save Erdogan ? Lol


Kinda - with his cheap-skate tourist kin... many all-inclusive providers suffered haha


----------



## mike2000 is back

dozbe said:


> That China is on the all Muslims are jihadis bandwagon that Putin and his bots have been pushing since Syria began...
> 
> Also, I'm against S400.


I see, but I don't think anyone believes all muslims are jihadist per se. Just that there's some islamic groups who have a very radical idea of Islam and believe in it. 

Anyway, what's your take on the Syrian civil war?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

mike2000 is back said:


> How do you know they don't? Have you been to all countries in greater Sunni world?
> Moreover, from what I have observed and red so far they have far more muslim(sunni or not) countries siding with them in many issues than otherwise. That's what matters in geo politics and shows the influence they have in the muslim world.



No offense buddy, but you have very limited knowledge of this topic's nuances. 

T-Rex is exactly correctly 1000 percent.


----------



## The Eagle

cabatli_53 said:


> @Manticore @waz @The Eagle
> I just want to know who is moderating this section with unfair attitudes, letting Chinese members having not any interest in region/subject but playing superpower games as if countries in region care what China talks, provocating Turkey/related issued(read the previous posts please), while the messages kindly given as a response to those members without any insult/flamming/provocation are being deleted without any proper reason/reaponse?




Bro, 

No body is allowed to insult or mock anyone else so IMO, members need to be encouraged to report such member/post and move on without doing so in return so that the matter will be taken care of. Nobody let's anyone do as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

wanglaokan said:


> We do have serious terrorism threat in China. It's our people, our country. So we will do what ever it takes to make sure our people safety.



Kindly keep both subjects separate and stay on topic in this thread which has no name mainly asking about China or Turkiye involvement. Yes, we can debate on different international subjects but on right time at right place. A different subject with no relation to xyz may not be used to point settling of ABC area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

By all signs Qatar has fallen in line.

Capitulated rather quickly.

The Deal is simple... no more Qatari independent seeking of infulence without the consent of the KSA.

The KSA is the only Power in ME... seems like Qatar has accepted its place in the Natural Order.

The current ruling elite of Qatar has just saved itself by a breath. Self perservation is indeed strongest instinct.

Iran has also been sent a message with the episode in thier parliment. Fall inline or else!

Let us see how Iranian elite reads this message and adapts to this reality.

After all the KSA and Iran tussel was going to be fought inside Iran as outlined by the KSA.

Sad and mad days ahead for everyone involved.

Pak and Turkey must prepare for some sad days as well.

China will also see madness in some ways...but the Chinese are prepared now.

Wish there was Peace and Shared Prosperity in ME...good for Pak and Turkey. Of course, for China.


The Wizard of the World has crossed the Threshold and overturned the Order of the Soul.


Prepare to mourn!


What is most fasicnating is the fact that this news about Qatar sponsorship of terror is all over the Western media and so many arab/muslim countries have broken ties with Doha....

How in the name of Justice/Reason can the UN not take this issue seriously?
Mr. Trump has tweeted and the Whitehouse has stated it to be the Truth.

Or with capitulation of Doha all will be well and dandy now..and everyone in the media will forget about this terror sponsorship...all under the rug. And there will be more bizzare terror acts in Europe with the loss of innocent lives of citizens. Funny?



@Arryn @Götterdämmerung @Serpentine @The SC @cabatli_53

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...ilding-reportedly-injures-security-guard.html

There is something very unusual going on in the world. I am willing to believe this attack, the events with Qatar, and Trump's trip to SA are related. The Trump administration is filled with anti-Islamic elements who do have knowledge of the Middle East. I'm fairly certain they have norm only green lighted these actions, but have discussed this strategy with the Saudis and Israelis. The objective is to contain Iran in a multi faceted approach. This aligns with Israeli interests. And one of the modalities is to augment this Sunni Shia divide. Of course this aligns with the short sighted Saudi interests to contain Iran. 

Saudi Arabia and UAE are in bed with the US and Israel to contain Iran in addition I believe to ultimately shape the Middle East to an environment that promotes Israeli security and US interests. SA, UAE, and Egypt are just a bunch of pawns who are smiling as they are being used for the interests of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Melkor

mike2000 is back said:


> I see, but I don't think anyone believes all muslims are jihadist per se. Just that there's some islamic groups who have a very radical idea of Islam and believe in it.
> 
> Anyway, what's your take on the Syrian civil war?


I Meant to say Sunni Muslims.

My position on Syria has been to steer it away from the Russian camp. My gripe with Syria, long before Erdy pissed every one off, was the Kurdish card it was know to use against Turkish Governments.


----------



## T-Rex

wanglaokan said:


> Since when I said all Islamists are Daesh? Funny! Sisi is not my appetite, you must get wrong.


*
Sissy is not your appetite but you do have an appetite to declare that somehow sissy is lesser of the two evils when compared to MB. If I were neutral I would simply stay quiet.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Dai Toruko said:


> The simpsons (2014) episode.


Man,

You scare me. Is this really true?


----------



## mike2000 is back

Avicenna said:


> No offense buddy, but you have very limited knowledge of this topic's nuances.
> 
> T-Rex is exactly correctly 1000 percent.


Hows that? Can you expatiate? 
Since from what I have observed so far Saudi Arabia is able to bring a vast variety of allies/countries by her side on many issues or even in setting up a military grouping. Just look at the Saudi led Islamic military alliance, it's made up of about 36 muslim countries, how many Muslim countries can bring such a large amount of countries by their sides? Same with the recently concluded islamic summit in Saudi Arabia dozens of muslim countries where present, same with Saudi Arabia cuttibg off relations with certain countries many other muslim countries often following their lead etc etc. 
We can argue over certain issues, but not about the influence they have in the muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Saho said:


>




What was the role of Pakistan's former general Raheel Sharif who is leading the Saudi's Islamic Military Alliance?

Did he have the leading role or was he out of the loop?



Sinopakfriend said:


> By all signs Qatar has fallen in line.
> 
> Capitulated rather quickly.
> 
> The Deal is simple... no more Qatari independent seeking of infulence without the consent of the KSA.
> 
> The KSA is the only Power in ME... seems like Qatar has accepted its place in the Natural Order.
> 
> The current ruling elite of Qatar has just saved itself by a breath. Self perservation is indeed strongest instinct.
> 
> Iran has also been sent a message with the episode in thier parliment. Fall inline or else!
> 
> Let us see how Iranian elite reads this message and adapts to this reality.
> 
> After all the KSA and Iran tussel was going to be fought inside Iran as outlined by the KSA.
> 
> Sad and mad days ahead for everyone involved.
> 
> Pak and Turkey must prepare for some sad days as well.
> 
> China will also see madness in some ways...but the Chinese are prepared now.
> 
> Wish there was Peace and Shared Prosperity in ME...good for Pak and Turkey. Of course, for China.
> 
> 
> The Wizard of the World has crossed the Threshold and overturned the Order of the Soul.
> 
> 
> Prepare to mourn!
> 
> 
> What is most fasicnating is the fact that this news about Qatar sponsorship of terror is all over the Western media and so many arab/muslim countries have broken ties with Doha....
> 
> How in the name of Justice/Reason can the UN not take this issue seriously?
> Mr. Trump has tweeted and the Whitehouse has stated it to be the Truth.
> 
> Or with capitulation of Doha all will be well and dandy now..and everyone in the media will forget about this terror sponsorship...all under the rug. And there will be more bizzare terror acts in Europe with the loss of innocent lives of citizens. Funny?
> 
> 
> 
> @Arryn @Götterdämmerung @Serpentine @The SC @cabatli_53




Only Turkey & Iran need to prepare.

Pakistan is fully prepared and has full backing of China.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

StraightShooter said:


> What was the role of Pakistan's former general Raheel Sharif who is leading the Saudi's Islamic Military Alliance?
> 
> Did he have the leading role or was he out of the loop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Turkey & Iran need to prepare.
> 
> Pakistan is fully prepared and has full backing of China.





Ah, my good indian friend,

Good to see you are back. Keep me in mind when there is some interesting/educational elements in our shared interest of Vedic history, filosophy and ethos.

Regards,


SPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

T-Rex said:


> *Sissy is not your appetite but you do have an appetite to declare that somehow sissy is lesser of the two evils when compared to MB. If I were neutral I would simply stay quiet.*


Seems you gonna eat me if I keep quote you. I better stay quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

dozbe said:


> I Meant to say Sunni Muslims.
> 
> My position on Syria has been to steer it away from the Russian camp. My gripe with Syria, long before Erdy pissed every one off, was the Kurdish card it was know to use against Turkish Governments.


How do you steer Syria away from Russia when Russia is Assad's lifeline? Plus Russia has military bases in the country. 
True Assad used Kurdish card against Turkey several times in the past(he's not alone though), but you can't blame him, afterall everybody is after their own interests. Assad also supported Islamists/jihadist groups fighting U S, British and even Iraqi troops after the U.S led invasion of Iraq. Do I blame him? No. It's simply geo politics and every country is after their own national interests and will use any means to achieve that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

a war is the need of the time . when everything is destroyed then they will back to their real place without have any thing . umah umah . where is ummahhhhhhhhhhhh?


----------



## BATMAN

Sinopakfriend said:


> Iran has also been sent a message with the episode in thier parliment. Fall inline or else!


Mr. you are funny.
Qatar/ India has proven links with Isis.
Actually both are being courted for such reasons. Even Iran it self has lot of explanation to make about the free movement of Isis in region and the nature of its links with Qatar!
Isis on the other hand have done various attacks in Saudi and many of the operatives are arrested.
Actually arrests are made world wide but non suggest any hint to Saudi, I can't say surely what Iran will say in few days.
FACT is that Saudi is leading political/ military alliance against Isis.



Maxpane said:


> a war is the need of the time . when everything is destroyed then they will back to their real place without have any thing . umah umah . where is ummahhhhhhhhhhhh?



For Pakistanis most unholy thing have just happened, even worst than missile firing at Mecca.
So war is due, we have 40% of our population trained in militancy by Iran, they are surely on their way after stating few curses for Saudis @ defence.pk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko

LeGenD said:


> Man,
> 
> You scare me. Is this really true?



Yeah it is true. Season 28 | THE SIMPSONS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

wanglaokan said:


> You are the only Muslim country in NATO, Genius! Until now, Erdogan still keep quiet.


Turkey is a secular country, its foreign policy wasnt guided by religious feelings for most of its history, only recently AKP tried to do it but failed miserably.


----------



## HAIDER

StraightShooter said:


> What was the role of Pakistan's former general Raheel Sharif who is leading the Saudi's Islamic Military Alliance?
> 
> Did he have the leading role or was he out of the loop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Turkey & Iran need to prepare.
> 
> Pakistan is fully prepared and has full backing of China.


Sarcasm ............... RS is planning to attack Qatar .... wake up. Qatar seems defending its economic interest in the region ...


----------



## Arminkh

Full Moon said:


> Animosity with Al Furs is fun. .



Glad you are having fun my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

NoOne'sBoy said:


> If there's no war, don't bother posting. It's boring.



What's the role of Sri Lanka in all this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Rasengan said:


> So when Iran negotiated with America to stop it's nuclear program in exchange for lifting sanctions, did this action have the blessing of the Ayatollah? Iran should have completed its nuclear program and given the Americans the middle finger. That peace deal meant nothing, look at how America has reversed its decision, now you look vulnerable to a possible attack. If you had nuclear weapons then Donald Trump would shut is mouth about Iran.
> 
> Why is the economic and internal affairs of the country under the President? Who put this system in the first place. When the Ayatollah took power in 1979 why did he allow such a system to foster in Iran? The Ayatollah should purge them from the government. I hope Iran stays away from India and helps its fellow Kashmiri Muslim brothers.


Nuclearization of Middle East is not a wise idea. This region is mired with conflicts and political rivalry.

US-Israel nexus actively worked to sabotage nuclear programs of Iraq, Iran and Libya. KSA was cool with this.

Scores of Iranian nuclear scientists were targeted for assassinations and a very powerful virus (stuxnet) found its way into a major Iranian nuclear facility somehow that overloaded many centrifuges there, destroying them. Furthermore, all forms of foreign assistance were systematically nuetralized. However, this was not the end; option of striking Iranian nuclear facilities was also on the cards.

On the political front, war of words escalated between US and Iran and situation came close to boiling point at one stage. Economic sanctions were also taking their toll and Iran felt isolated in contending with this crises.

All that tough talk from Iranian leaders was just a face-saving excercise; in reality, Iran feared that US would eventually destroy its nuclear facilities. Therefore, striking a deal made sense.

As for Khomeinei not taking action against Iranian bureacuracy and President, this would be a strategic miscalculation on his part. Even Russia and China would not support this move. Times have changed.

Like it or not, Iranian Presidency projects a softer image of the country to the world at large.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> What's the role of Sri Lanka in all this?


Watching TV while eating popcorn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Turkey approved to fast track deployment of troops to Qatar, some 3,000 Turkish troops. A very symbolic move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

If shit hits the fan we might as well annex Qatar and be over with it. That 45 year old country should not even have existed quite frankly given that there was never an independent state based in what is today Qatar.

For millennia during the pre-Islamic era this part of the Arabian Peninsula was a part of ancient civilizations, empires and kingdoms native to what is modern-day KSA and ruled by people from what is modern-day KSA and inhabited by the same people just like today. Similarly during the Islamic era, KSA and Qatar were part of the same states 95% of the time, which were founded by people from modern-day KSA and ruled by people from modern-day KSA.

Not only that 95% of all the 300.000 or so Qatari are originally from modern-day KSA and belong to ancient Arab tribes native to modern-day KSA. Almost all of them migrated from KSA to neighboring Qatar within the past 250 years. The Qatari royal family is also originally from KSA (Najd).

It would be better for KSA, the GCC, Arab world and Qatar (on the long run) to become a part of a strong regional power instead of being forced to rely on 2 + million expats and being outnumbered 1 to 10.

It's not going to happen today (continued political, social and military unification of the Arabian Peninsula is inevitable eventually but that is another discussion) but it's not needed. A change of policy or changing the few Al-Thani's in power (like they used to do themselves in coups) would be enough. However even if 5% of what has been reported is true about Hamad and son, they will have to be taught a lesson. If such a green lights exist, I will say go for the kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

[Saif al-Arab, post: 9552256, member: 167867"]If shit hits the fan we might as well annex Qatar and be over with it. That 45 year old country should not even have existed quite frankly given that there was never an independent state based in what is today Qatar.
[/QUOTE]
In this case, you should accept that Saudi Arabia is an artificial state too. There was never a Saudi Arabia before.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Khanate

Saif al-Arab said:


> If shit hits the fan we might as well annex Qatar and be over with it. That 45 year old country should not even have existed quite frankly given that there was never an independent state based in what is today Qatar.
> 
> For millennia during the pre-Islamic era this part of the Arabian Peninsula was a part of ancient civilizations, empires and kingdoms native to what is modern-day KSA and ruled by people from what is modern-day KSA and inhabited by the same people just like today. Similarly during the Islamic era, KSA and Qatar were part of the same states 95% of the time, which were founded by people from modern-day KSA and ruled by people from modern-day KSA.
> 
> Not only that 95% of all the 300.000 or so Qatari are originally from modern-day KSA and belong to ancient Arab tribes native to modern-day KSA. Almost all of them migrated from KSA to neighboring Qatar within the past 250 years. The Qatari royal family is also originally from KSA (Najd).
> 
> It would be better for KSA, the GCC, Arab world and Qatar (on the long run) to become a part of a strong regional power instead of being forced to rely on 2 + million expats and being outnumbered 1 to 10.
> 
> It's not going to happen today (continued political, social and military unification of the Arabian Peninsula is inevitable eventually but that is another discussion) but it's not needed. A change of policy or changing the few Al-Thani's in power (like they used to do themselves in coups) would be enough. However even if 5% of what has been reported is true about Hamad and son, they will have to be taught a lesson. If such a green lights exist, I will say go for the kill.




While dealing with Qatar, take a lesson from history, i.e., brothers make the worst, and most eager, of enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

KediKesenFare said:


> [Saif al-Arab, post: 9552256, member: 167867"]If shit hits the fan we might as well annex Qatar and be over with it. That 45 year old country should not even have existed quite frankly given that there was never an independent state based in what is today Qatar.


In this case, you should accept that Saudi Arabia is an artificial state too. There was never a Saudi Arabia before. [/QUOTE]

They tried to make one. You guys cut their heads lol. 

oops it was your egyptian/albanian or whatever commanders. You got my point.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Qatar is not backing down, talks of food/water supplies via Iran/Turkey. Turkish troop deployment to Qatar on the table, KSA wouldn't dare if the Turks are actively involved. And Germany, Turkey, US all calling for dialogue in the region.

Did KSA play her hand to quickly.


----------



## drmeson

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Qatar is not backing down, talks of food/water supplies via Iran/Turkey. Turkish troop deployment to Qatar on the table, KSA wouldn't dare if the Turks are actively involved. And Germany, Turkey, US all calling for dialogue in the region.
> 
> Did KSA play her hand to quickly.



Arkadas Qatar probably already had secret pacts with Iran and Turkey. Why did they otherwise put Turk soldiers in doha ? some time ago, qatari navy even excersized with IRGC-N. This was a sign because IRGC is a controversial entity. Iran is already present in Yemen and Iraq. If Turkey makes qatar its stronghold like it seems to be doing. How many enemies will saoodis fight ?


----------



## Arabi

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Turkey approved to fast track deployment of troops to Qatar, some 3,000 Turkish troops. A very symbolic move.














I don't think they are going to do any thing significant ..


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Arabi said:


> I don't think they are going to do any thing significant ..



Arab troll. Bring it on, they will tear you a new one worse then in Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KediKesenFare3

@Sinan 

Qatar unlike Egypt doesn't experience any economic issues right now. Even if all of the GCC states cut their relationship with Doha immediately the Qataris wouldn't have any problems in the foreseeable future because they simply don't need pipelines to export liquified gas to the world. Qatar's resources are relatively larger than Saudi Arabia's for instance. 

It is the right decision. He's doing the right thing for once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko

Arabi said:


> I don't think they are going to do any thing significant ..



You are a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

KediKesenFare said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Qatar unlike Egypt doesn't experience any economic issues right now. Even if all of the GCC states cut their relationship with Doha immediately the Qataris wouldn't have any problems in the foreseeable future because they simply don't need pipelines to export liquified gas to the world. Qatar's resources are relatively larger than Saudi Arabia's for instance.
> 
> It is the right decision. He's doing the right thing for once.


Okay, let's assume that you are right.

And what if Al-Thani gets removed a month later or better if he caves in for Saudi demands. What then ?

That will be Mursi all over again.

We are still on bad terms with Egypt....for what ?

Only for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

PDF has been getting really messy the past couple days ... everyone relax and don't get yourselves banned .... 

...
...

The nations that cut ties have not made any public demands as of yet, but if we were to assume it's anything like what we've seen in rumors, it is pointless for Qatar to respond to any of them. Al Jazeera is the biggest media outlet in the Arab world, it does the job better than Al-Arabiya or anyone else. It addresses important topics and has top notch documentaries. Sure it is bias with certain conflicts, but it is not going anywhere. Provide better alternative news rather than behave like children wanting to get everything banned. 

Qatar doesn't need to stop supporting the MB or populism in the region. Instead of lashing out at Qatar, provide a better political and social alternative to populism or MB or whatever you want to call it. It's funny that they are accusing Qatar of interfering in Arab affairs for supporting MB. Well you need to know we people in Levant are mostly moderate Sunni Muslims and many Sufi's as well. We don't have much in common with these Gulf regimes. We are historically close to MB thought and views. So it's your regimes which need to stop interfering in North Africa or the Levant. This is pretty much a war on Levant Sunni Political Islam. No offense to residents of the Gulf, but your regimes leaders are dumb and we don't share their visions for our future. They don't know the politics in our part of the region, they don't know how to approach I/P conflict, they don't understand our social fabric, etc.... 

Just because we are also Arab doesn't mean we share same perspectives. I'm tired of them complaining about 'MB' when in reality they are whining about Levant population having different ideology and political/social visions that are superior than theirs, we just don't have the money or stability to implement them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baybars Han

Arabi said:


> I don't think they are going to do any thing significant ..




I would be scared of citizens that jump infront of tanks and defend their unity against traitors from the inside. They are not even Turkish soldiers they are fethullan gulens little dogs in the military. They always say its easier to Turks from the inside which is what they tried.



I would be more ashamed of begging americans and crumbling when iraq came.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## drmeson

Sinan said:


> Okay, let's assume that you are right.
> 
> And what if Al-Thani gets removed a month later or better if he caves in for Saudi demands. What then ?
> 
> That will be Mursi all over again.
> 
> We are still on bad terms with Egypt....for what ?
> 
> Only for this.



Morsi atleast had ideological credibility. What does Saudi appointed sisi has ? saoodi petro Dollars and US supplied guns ? Turkey, Qatar and to some extent Iran supported the right group in Cairo with visible political and more importantly ideological support on ground. People will remember that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Latest developments of the crisis:*

1 - Saudi Arabia met with a number of ambassadors of Asian countries in Riyadh to discuss and clarify the crisis in Qatar.

2 - The Saudi Foreign Minister arrived in Germany after his trip to France to discuss and clarify the Qatari crisis. German Foreign Minister calls on Qatar to be transparent and responsive to its neighbors

3 - After the visit of Adel al-Jubeir, France asks Qatar for transparency and respond to the accusations of Saudi Arabia.

4 - Qatar threatens to withdraw from the GCC and not accept any Saudi dictates or refute its positions.

5 - Qatar has the option of solving the crisis and at the same time Qatar will bear its responsibility for the results of the escalation.

6 - Saudi Arabia is holding discussions to freeze the membership of Qatar in the Gulf Cooperation Council and the Arab League and the Organization of Islamic Cooperation in the event of continued intransigence.

7 - Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates are ready to impose more sanctions on Qatar in case of continued intransigence.

8 - Saudi Arabia rejects any foreign mediation and confirmed that the subject is a Gulf - Gulf matter.


---------------------------------------------------------------------
Reuters quoted sources in the Qatari government as confirming that the grain supply in the markets is only four weeks long, revealing the start of negotiations with Turkey and Iran to secure food supplies.


----------



## Asghar1234

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Arab troll. Bring it on, they will tear you a new one worse then in Yemen


*Saudi clan gift to the world:*

*Saudi regime Warplanes Strike Yemen Hospitals amid Cholera Epidemic






*
Can't post graphic pics....

*The WHO announced Friday that nearly 73,700 people have been affected by Yemen's cholera epidemic.
*
Saudi warplanes struck a health facility in Northwest Yemen treating patients for cholera Saturday night, Yemen’s al-Masirah television network reported, killing and injuring tens of people.

RELATED:
Cholera Cases in Yemen Can Reach 130,000 in 2 Weeks: UNICEF

The attack in Qahza, in the province of Sa’ada, also devastated the facility’s medical equipment and the building itself, forcing the center to halt operations.

The assault comes as the World Health Organization said Friday that Yemen’s cholera epidemic has resulted in 605 deaths thus far, 40 percent of whom were children, with the number of people likely infected totaling up to 73,700.

#Cholera continues to spread in #Yemen. Over 73,700 suspected cholera cases and 605 associated deaths have been reported in 19 governorates. pic.twitter.com/D9GcJOeR0y

— WHO Yemen (@WHOYemen) June 2, 2017
U.N. envoy to Yemen Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed also said last Tuesday that only “less than 45 percent” of medical facilities in the country were functioning, Press TV reported.

In addition, UNICEF warned Saturday that the cases of cholera could double every two weeks, unless more aid is delivered to the region ravaged by the U.S.-backed, Saudi-led war. The official warned that the outbreak could potentially "spread beyond Yemen" as the imperialist aggression enters well beyond its third year.

"It is sad today, but we hope the cholera outbreak will be the turning point in turning people's attention to Yemen," he stated. "Cholera is not going to be stopped by any border."

Despite calls for aid, assistance to Yemenis amid the war proves challenging, given reports that the Saudi-led coalition has previously targeted the country's main port of Hodeidah, obstructing attempts to import much-needed food, medical and fuel supplies.

http://www.telesurtv.net/english/ne...ital-amid-Cholera-Epidemic-20170604-0010.html

These children are getting killed in Yemen for sake of fat Zionist coward prince in Najd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

drmeson said:


> Morsi atleast had ideological credibility. What does Saudi appointed sisi has ? saoodi petro Dollars and US supplied guns ? Turkey, Qatar and to some extent Iran supported the right group in Cairo with visible political and more importantly ideological support on ground. People will remember that.


Bro, i object. We had pretty good relations with Eygpt prior to Sisi even before Morsi.....We severed relation with an entire country because of Erdoğan's MB buddy.

We should have accepted the situation and keep relations with Eygpt. This hostility doesn't benefits to the both sides.



Baybars Han said:


> If erdo spits on your face you would say hes doing the right thing.





KediKesenFare said:


> @Baybars Han
> 
> Why are you doing this? Neden insanca ve dürüstçe bir tartışmanın parçası olamıyorsun? Küfür ederek kazandığını mı sanıyorsun?



Bros, we can have disagreements but at least keep it civil. We don't need infighting. We have enough enemies already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Asghar1234 said:


> These children are getting killed in Yemen for sake of fat Zionist coward prince in Najd.



Or some might say...they are getting killed just because they overthrew elected government for sake of Iran...

I don't support killing...But IRAN IS NO ANGEL EITHER.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Qatar's ambassador to the US: Who has evidence of our support for terrorism should provide it..Trump statements surprised me..

--------------------------------------------------------------
Qatar politics


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sinan said:


> B
> Bros, we can have disagreements but at least keep it civil. We don't need infighting. We have enough enemies already.



Seeing Turks Fighting each other make me depressed as if I am seeing my own countrymen fighting...
Stay strong, guys. Love and Peace to Turkiye for ever...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

The SC said:


> *Latest developments of the crisis: *
> 
> 1 - Saudi Arabia met with a number of ambassadors of Asian countries in Riyadh to discuss and clarify the crisis in Qatar.
> 
> 2 - The Saudi Foreign Minister arrived in Germany after his trip to France to discuss and clarify the Qatari crisis.
> 
> 3 - After the visit of Adel al-Jubeir, France asks Qatar for transparency and respond to the accusations of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 4 - Qatar threatens to withdraw from the GCC and not accept any Saudi dictates or refute its positions.
> 
> 5 - Qatar has the option of solving the crisis and at the same time Qatar will bear its responsibility for the results of the escalation.
> 
> 6 - Saudi Arabia is holding discussions to freeze the membership of Qatar in the Gulf Cooperation Council and the Arab League and the Organization of Islamic Cooperation in the event of continued intransigence.
> 
> 7 - Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates are ready to impose more sanctions on Qatar in case of continued intransigence.
> 
> 8 - Saudi Arabia rejects any foreign mediation and confirmed that the subject is a Gulf - Gulf matter



As usual, no endgame or outlined strategy by these specific regimes. They believed the West would support this campaign due to Hamas ties with Qatar. They will not get support elsewhere, however. These specific regimes are unaware of the growing tides of populism in the Arab world. They exist only in their bubbles, the youth in the MENA region are for justice, social reform, and moderation with religion. That is the future of the Levant, and North Africa region. Qatar seems to be the only Gulf nation which recognizes this reality and is embracing it, thus it has gained enormous amounts of influence, and will have many allies in forms of social movements, nations, and parties that will support it and ensure its role in the future. Qatar only stands to gain economically and politically, even if some of these gains are achieved in the long term. 

So Qatar will not capitulate to this nonsense. Qatar is aware the people of the Levant know their region better than anyone else and tolerates their social, political and ideological culture and views. These regimes on other hand don't, and have qualms with the* people of the Levant *which they dismiss as 'branches of the MB'. These regimes need to rethink their views to the people of the Levant. The people of the Levant are educated and politically more efficient. If they had security and resources that these regimes had, they would be massively influential. 

So that addresses point #8 too. No, this is not a Gulf-Gulf matter. Since it is a war on the Levantine moderate Sunni ideology and culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872497172662583296
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/turkey-fast-track-troops-deployment-qatar-170607151127104.html

Here you go. 
The coalition is going down the drain.


----------



## The SC

*Urgent .. Standard Agency downgrades Qatar credit rating
*
Moody's downgraded Qatar's credit rating

Now Standard & Poor's is downgrading the rating


This is a very bad economic message about the Qatari economy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*US President Donald Rumsfeld: # Saudi Arabia is making a great effort to prevent the financing of terrorism*
------------------------------------------------------------------------

KSA and its allies can apparently hurt 4 at the same time: Syria, Iraq, Turkey and Iran, by recognising Kurdistan as a state in the coming referendum





What are your thoughts about this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

This is not a Gulf-Gulf matter. This is a Muslim matter first and foremost. However, being as that most dont acknowledge that aspect, most importantly these national governments as well as a good number of posters here I will not address that aspect.

There are so many different issues at play here. Falcon29 is correct. The youth of the region won't accept the status quo. I'm sure the GCC leadership is aware and for the sake of self preservation, DO NOT want MB type political discourse to take shape. Thus their support for Mubarak 2.0, I mean Sisi. Morsi despite his flaws was done wrong. However, that type of political activity had the potential to spread to the GCC and for that reason these stooges in the Gulf decided to nip that in that bid for self preservation. The rationale is the same with Qatar. 
But keep in mind who we are talking about. Less than 100 years ago these people were riding camels in the desert and fishing out pearls as well as continuing this "brotherly" infighting amongst each other. 

The Iranian issue is where the US and Israel are interested. What genius idea to use the Sunni GCC to counter Shia Iran. At the same time because the GCC has its attention turned to these issue, Israel will be free to do whatever it wants in regards to the Palestinians. And the Iranian issue will be dealt with by the GCC. 

Also doesn't it make sense that the Saudi deal for Turkish ships to be cancelled? I mean forget about letting Turkey advance its industry. Even better let's let these muslims bicker and fight amongst themselves.

What people fail to realize is that there exists extremely intelligent individuals in Tel Aviv and their sympathesizers in Washington who are delighting in what's happening. Some of it was planned and engineered by them. However, what's truly sad is these morons in Egypt, SA and UAE are all to happy to go along and further this agenda. There may be seemingly be short terms gains for the GCC, but long term this is a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872518207868985344


----------



## The SC

*The Turkish parliament approved the project to send soldiers from the Interior ministry (police) and not from the defense ministry to Qatar, which means that the project is directed to the inside of the country and not abroad.

Then Tamim uses Turkey to suppress any internal Qatari move to oppose the policy of Qatar that put it in an economic blockade and folly that harms the economy and the people.

بن خالد #2030 ‏ @a_1k2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Avicenna said:


> Also doesn't it make sense that the Saudi deal for Turkish ships to be cancelled? I mean forget about letting Turkey advance its industry. Even better let's let these muslims bicker and fight amongst themselves.



Although there is more to it than what I am about to say, remember these saudis are on the verge of bankruptcy and spend cash they can't really afford to waste on 100's of billions of toys which they are too incompetent to use. One part of the reason they did not purchase the Turkish system was because they're too broke and they want to spend all their cash pleasing and buying daddy Trump.


----------



## tesla

The SC said:


> *Urgent .. Standard Agency downgrades Qatar credit rating
> *
> Moody's downgraded Qatar's credit rating
> 
> Now Standard & Poor's is downgrading the rating
> 
> 
> This is a very bad economic message about the Qatari economy
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *US President Donald Rumsfeld: # Saudi Arabia is making a great effort to prevent the financing of terrorism*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> KSA and its allies can apparently hurt 4 at the same time: Syria, Iraq, Turkey and Iran, by recognising Kurdistan as a state in the coming referendum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts about this?


this is empity a thing like al saud brain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

kempe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872518207868985344


There is a delegation ..But no related to this.As this is not politically possible nor beneficial i think


----------



## The SC

tesla said:


> this is empity a thing like al saud brain


Yes, I also do not think that they will want to lose Syria and Iraq in the process.. by the way Turkey is sending 5000 police and not troops to Qatar, they will help in internal security, since operations like the one in Iran today are expected in Qatar too..


----------



## Avicenna

The SC said:


> *Urgent .. Standard Agency downgrades Qatar credit rating
> *
> Moody's downgraded Qatar's credit rating
> 
> Now Standard & Poor's is downgrading the rating
> 
> 
> This is a very bad economic message about the Qatari economy
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *US President Donald Rumsfeld: # Saudi Arabia is making a great effort to prevent the financing of terrorism*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> KSA and its allies can apparently hurt 4 at the same time: Syria, Iraq, Turkey and Iran, by recognising Kurdistan as a state in the coming referendum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts about this?



Yup. This may very well be part of the Israeli and US end game.


----------



## Avicenna

Rukarl said:


> Although there is more to it than what I am about to say, remember these saudis are on the verge of bankruptcy and spend cash they can't really afford to waste on 100's of billions of toys which they are too incompetent to use. One part of the reason they did not purchase the Turkish system was because they're too broke and they want to spend all their cash pleasing and buying daddy Trump.



Lol 2 billion is a drop in the bucket compared to 100 billion plus if not 350 billion. Also remember during Obama in 2010 these idiots spent 30 to 60 billion for the F-15SA purchase and upgrades.

The political aspects of the Turkish deal have more weight than the financial ones in my opinion.


----------



## Glass

The SC what nationaly are u?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Avicenna said:


> Lol 2 billion is a drop in the bucket compared to 100 billion plus if not 350 billion. Also remember during Obama in 2010 these idiots spent 30 to 60 billion for the F-15SA purchase and upgrades.
> 
> The political aspects of the Turkish deal have more weight than the financial ones in my opinion.



True bro, that's why I said there is more to it. But even 2 billion is alot for these baboons nowadays.

Remember this?

*Saudi Arabia could be bankrupt within five years, IMF predicts*
*http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-within-five-years-imf-predicts-a6706821.html*


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

kempe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872518207868985344



What the? Wow...

It is nearly impossible to not get fuked in the process...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

tesla said:


> You sauds deserve this if walking to go on with devil . be sure more will come


I don't know, but this sounds like something big is going on:
*
# Urgent EU imposes control on financial aid to Turkey #
*
*السعودية الحدث*‏ @ALHADATH_KSA

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*CNN*: Qatar sets its forces at the highest levels of preparedness .. Washington is monitoring military movements..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
The whole thing looks like carrots and stick towards Qatar.. to remind people here; Qatar has a $21 billion deal with the US for up to 72 F-15QA.. the US can use that as another pressure card..


----------



## The SC

Rukarl said:


> Are you a false flagging saudi?


Why, I am reporting news concerning the whole problem, if it concerns Turkey then I am a false flag? 

You are new here buddy I am Arab, and i keep out of getting personal, it suffices for you to read the news, answer with some substance or move on to other posts or threads if you don't like the news..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

According to AJ Trump was on the phone to the Qatari's and offered a meeting in the Whitehouse , looks like KSA got dropped.


----------



## Avicenna

The SC said:


> Why, I am reporting news concerning the whole problem, if it concerns Turkey then I am a false flag?
> 
> You are new here buddy I am Arab, and i keep out of getting personal, it suffices for you to read the news, answer with some substance or move on to other posts or threads if you don't like the news..



Although I disagree with much of SC views, I appreciate his posting of the recent events and news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Rukarl said:


> I am not new here kid, what are you talking about? I said you're a saudi false flagger because you're cting as their mouth piece and spreading alternative reality ghiberish. Very suspicious.


That is what you find on the net from credible sources, and do you have anything else to add, have you contributed anything yet?


----------



## The SC

lllxi1998 said:


> The SC what nationaly are u?


Canadian from Muslim origin Arab..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

The SC said:


> Canadian from Muslim origin Arab..



Which arab nation are we talking? saudi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

The SC said:


> *The Turkish parliament approved the project to send soldiers from the Interior ministry (police) and not from the defense ministry to Qatar, which means that the project is directed to the inside of the country and not abroad.
> 
> Then Tamim uses Turkey to suppress any internal Qatari move to oppose the policy of Qatar that put it in an economic blockade and folly that harms the economy and the people.
> 
> بن خالد #2030 ‏ @a_1k2*


Wrong. The Turkish parliament actually approved two different agreements. 

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-parliament-ratifies-qatar-military-deals/836771

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

# Urgent Foreign Minister of Bahrain to the newspaper of Makkah: The Emir of Kuwait took the message, but Qatar did not respond positively..

https://twitter.com/makkahnp/status/872538559726718977



KediKesenFare said:


> Wrong. The Turkish parliament actually approved two different agreements.
> 
> http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-parliament-ratifies-qatar-military-deals/836771


Those are agreements concerning training by the Gendarmerie of Qataris and military exercises between the two armies.. What that has to do with the news reported of today's deployments decision?


----------



## Bima

Dai Toruko said:


> Yeah it is true. Season 28 | THE SIMPSONS





Dai Toruko said:


> Yeah it is true. Season 28 | THE SIMPSONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE





Dai Toruko said:


> Yeah it is true. Season 28 | THE SIMPSONS


I don't have evidences, but i think the $impson makers can easily edited the scene viewer didn't aware, so they can build their credit that they can predict the future.

But i don' t care the way they used to promote their cartoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alwayspeace

Well, They all are a part of big chess game. We need to look a little wide perspective to understand those moves. UK and China agreed new silk road (economical road) from Beijing to London. That means Us will lose as economic fight against China. If this silk road could be real US wants to control it. For now UK and China against it. That's why the CIA had terrorist attacks in UK.

Qatar is a UK allied country in Gulf. Us wants to break UK Power's in middle east. As we can see the other UK allied country Kuwait against to cut the relations with Qatar. UK wants to play it's own game with allied Turkey in middle east. We will see what happens. Also the bases of Turkey supported by UK in middle east and Africa.

For me as general Turkish person I am against US imperialism in these lands. I also don't trust UK ,Russia or China. But that's diplomacy which brings always new allies and enemies. Hope we will see the collapse of US imperialism soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Somebody got played. Or many folks got played.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ers-qatar-crisis-fbi-inquiry-saudi-arabia-uae


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

kempe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872518207868985344



No chance of sending troops to defend Qatar against KSA. Impossible. Forget it.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Baloch Pakistani said:


> No chance of sending troops to defend Qatar against KSA. Impossible. Forget it.


Nothing can be said,Pakistan is out of cash now.Few pilots flying there aircrafts will make the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*President of the House of Representatives: I think that the pressure must be put on Qatar to improve its foreign policy*

*Trump: What King Salman will do will stop funding and end extremist groups*

Matis is one of the most vocal supporters of cutting relations with Qatar and the transfer of The US base somewhere else..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Arabi said:


> I don't think they are going to do any thing significant ..



If I were you, I would think twice before talking about the army of a nation ruled your current lands and 100x more to wave the flag of Muslim dignity with freedom comprehension against imperial attacks during hundred of years instead of delivering the independance and honour of own state (with dancing without any shame on faces) worth billion of $$$ as a tribute to pull big boys attention in favour of your dirty politics in region leaded by pure bedevi monarchy. The USA made shiny toys in your hands can not save you against courage and ambitious of warrior states having a long state experiences and traditions. Just wanted to inform you. If Turkey insist on keeping friend Qatar stable with sending some troops, While USA and West is backing all those Arab countries' stance, you should appreciate the courage and free foreign policy comprehension of Turkish state instead of trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Arabi

cabatli_53 said:


> If I were you, I would think twice before talking about the army of a nation ruled your current lands and 100x more to wave the flag of Muslim dignity against imperial attacks during hundred of years instead of delivering the independance and honour of own state (with dancing) worth billion of $$$ as a tribute to pull big boys attention in favour of your dirty politics in region leaded by bedevi monarchy. The USA made shiny toys in your hands can not save you against courage and ambitious of warrior states having a long state experiences and traditions. Just wanted to inform you. If Turkey insist on keeping friend Qatar stable with sending some troops, While USA and West is backing all those Arab countries' stance, you should appreciate the courage and free foreign policy comprehension of Turkish state instead of trolling.



ًWhy are you upset about it? did it hit a nerve? Those are Turkish people who stood up to the traitor and coward Turkish military and humiliated and forced them to walk naked in front of all the world, your are being proud of a military that has been puppet of the NATO, CIA and westerners and following their orders since Attaturk formed Turkey. 
Just mark it, Erdogan can't send any soldier to Qatar not today not even after 100 years to confront Saudi Arabia, he couldn't even send troops to north Syria which is right next to Turkey's border without taking orders and coordinating with USA and Russia. Once he thinks about interfering in Arabian Gulf internal affairs, then all options will be on the table from supporting the Kurds till backing up the traitor Turkish military to turn against Erdogan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

alwayspeace said:


> Well, They all are a part of big chess game. We need to look a little wide perspective to understand those moves. UK and China agreed new silk road (economical road) from Beijing to London. That means Us will lose as economic fight against China. If this silk road could be real US wants to control it. For now UK and China against it. That's why the CIA had terrorist attacks in UK.
> 
> Qatar is a UK allied country in Gulf. Us wants to break UK Power's in middle east. As we can see the other UK allied country Kuwait against to cut the relations with Qatar. UK wants to play it's own game with allied Turkey in middle east. We will see what happens. Also the bases of Turkey supported by UK in middle east and Africa.
> 
> For me as general Turkish person I am against US imperialism in these lands. I also don't trust UK ,Russia or China. But that's diplomacy which brings always new allies and enemies. Hope we will see the collapse of US imperialism soon.


The worst analysis I have ever read.


----------



## Avicenna

wanglaokan said:


> The worst analysis I have ever read.



Lol!


----------



## 帅的一匹

Avicenna said:


> Lol!


It's nothing to do with UK, it's trump's policy of Iran. Qatar get too close with Iran!

I just want to laugh when some Turkish members say they gonna deploy troops to save Qatar.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Arabi said:


> ًWhy are you upset about it? did it hit a nerve? Those are Turkish people who stood up to the traitor and coward Turkish military and humiliated and forced them to walk naked in front of all the world, your are being proud of a military that has been puppet of the NATO, CIA and westerners and following their orders since Attaturk formed Turkey.
> Just mark it, Erdogan can't send any soldier to Qatar not today not even after 100 years to confront Saudi Arabia, he couldn't even send troops to north Syria which is right next to Turkey's border without taking orders and coordinating with USA and Russia. Once he thinks about interfering in Arabian Gulf internal affairs, then all options will be on the table from supporting the Kurds till backing up the traitor Turkish military to turn against Erdogan.



You POS have already been supporting the PKK and every faction that fights against Turkey, not something we do not know of, nor did it get you anywhere near your goals. 

To hell with your state and your sheikhs who have turned every neighbouring Muslim country into a terrorist melting pot, KSA will pay for the blood of all the innocent Somali's, Afghans, Pakistani's, Yemeni's and many more sooner or later.

Don't forget it was the Turks who burnt the first and second Saudi state to ashes, your eternal butt hurt has always reflected in your foreign policy against the Turks.

As for Syria, Turkey has saved more Arab lives then the Gulf combined, despite clashing head to head with the Russians, Americans, Europe and Iran. You should be ashamed if anything to mention it.

When the Americans pull your plug your shiny army will be eating cockroaches in the desert before Houthis get to penetrate your kingdom deeper.

Once the Turkish army lands in Qatar, your dreams will be over and youll resort back to the only tactic your country knows, deception and betrayal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Asghar1234 said:


> *Saudi clan gift to the world:*
> 
> *Saudi regime Warplanes Strike Yemen Hospitals amid Cholera Epidemic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Can't post graphic pics....
> 
> *The WHO announced Friday that nearly 73,700 people have been affected by Yemen's cholera epidemic.
> *
> Saudi warplanes struck a health facility in Northwest Yemen treating patients for cholera Saturday night, Yemen’s al-Masirah television network reported, killing and injuring tens of people.
> 
> RELATED:
> Cholera Cases in Yemen Can Reach 130,000 in 2 Weeks: UNICEF
> 
> The attack in Qahza, in the province of Sa’ada, also devastated the facility’s medical equipment and the building itself, forcing the center to halt operations.
> 
> The assault comes as the World Health Organization said Friday that Yemen’s cholera epidemic has resulted in 605 deaths thus far, 40 percent of whom were children, with the number of people likely infected totaling up to 73,700.
> 
> #Cholera continues to spread in #Yemen. Over 73,700 suspected cholera cases and 605 associated deaths have been reported in 19 governorates. pic.twitter.com/D9GcJOeR0y
> 
> — WHO Yemen (@WHOYemen) June 2, 2017
> U.N. envoy to Yemen Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed also said last Tuesday that only “less than 45 percent” of medical facilities in the country were functioning, Press TV reported.
> 
> In addition, UNICEF warned Saturday that the cases of cholera could double every two weeks, unless more aid is delivered to the region ravaged by the U.S.-backed, Saudi-led war. The official warned that the outbreak could potentially "spread beyond Yemen" as the imperialist aggression enters well beyond its third year.
> 
> "It is sad today, but we hope the cholera outbreak will be the turning point in turning people's attention to Yemen," he stated. "Cholera is not going to be stopped by any border."
> 
> Despite calls for aid, assistance to Yemenis amid the war proves challenging, given reports that the Saudi-led coalition has previously targeted the country's main port of Hodeidah, obstructing attempts to import much-needed food, medical and fuel supplies.
> 
> http://www.telesurtv.net/english/ne...ital-amid-Cholera-Epidemic-20170604-0010.html
> 
> These children are getting killed in Yemen for sake of fat Zionist coward prince in Najd.
> 
> View attachment 402234


Then who is behind Houthi?


----------



## Rukarl

wanglaokan said:


> Then who is behind Houthi?



The Houthis have a mind of their own, but are backed by Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Fenasi Kerim said:


> You POS have already been supporting the PKK and every faction that fights against Turkey, not something we do not know of, nor did it get you anywhere near your goals.
> 
> To hell with your state and your sheikhs who have turned every neighbouring Muslim country into a terrorist melting pot, KSA will pay for the blood of all the innocent Somali's, Afghans, Pakistani's, Yemeni's and many more sooner or later.
> 
> Don't forget it was the Turks who burnt the first and second Saudi state to ashes, your eternal butt hurt has always reflected in your foreign policy against the Turks.
> 
> As for Syria, Turkey has saved more Arab lives then the Gulf combined, despite clashing head to head with the Russians, Americans, Europe and Iran. You should be ashamed if anything to mention it.
> 
> When the Americans pull your plug your shiny army will be eating cockroaches in the desert before Houthis get to penetrate your kingdom deeper.
> 
> Once the Turkish army lands in Qatar, your dreams will be over and youll resort back to the only tactic your country knows, deception and betrayal.


Land your troops in Qatar means head-on confrontation with USA, are you prepared?


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

wanglaokan said:


> Land your troops in Qatar means head-on confrontation with USA, are you prepared?



Everyone said the same thing when Turkey landed troops in Northern Cyprus, Syria, Iraq. Turkey already has assets there and have made thier hand clear, what has America done?

And yes we are ready for everything for our country.

Question is why Arabs cant see they have been played again.

Unless there is will there be a coup or if KSA will act before other military powers hit the ground, otherwise they will be backtracking soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

66 pages...

Right when I get back too. 






I think I need another break from this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Everyone said the same thing when Turkey landed troops in Northern Cyprus, Syria, Iraq. Turkey already has assets there and have made thier hand clear, what has America done?
> 
> And yes we are ready for everything for our country.
> 
> Question is why Arabs cant see they have been played again.
> 
> Unless there is will there be a coup or if KSA will act before other military powers hit the ground, otherwise they will be backtracking soon.


Saud can't fight two front wars


----------



## Avicenna

This is wishful thinking on my part, but


EgyptianAmerican said:


> 66 pages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need another break from this forum.



Lol. It's a sad state of affairs man.


----------



## tesla

Arabi said:


> ًWhy are you upset about it? did it hit a nerve? Those are Turkish people who stood up to the traitor and coward Turkish military and humiliated and forced them to walk naked in front of all the world, your are being proud of a military that has been puppet of the NATO, CIA and westerners and following their orders since Attaturk formed Turkey.
> Just mark it, Erdogan can't send any soldier to Qatar not today not even after 100 years to confront Saudi Arabia, he couldn't even send troops to north Syria which is right next to Turkey's border without taking orders and coordinating with USA and Russia. Once he thinks about interfering in Arabian Gulf internal affairs, then all options will be on the table from supporting the Kurds till backing up the traitor Turkish military to turn against Erdogan.


your fiction is empity about kurds other fantasies firstly you should worry yemen and your kingdom . can protect america your kingdom


----------



## Avicenna

Avicenna said:


> This is wishful thinking on my part, but
> 
> 
> Lol. It's a sad state of affairs man.



As I was saying, wishful thinking on my part but I hope non GCC countries who actually have some brains or balls for that matter wake up and see what's happening. That means Turkey and Pakistan as well as others and take this oppurtunity to improve themselves in terms of better cooperation and independence from the West. Unfortunately, these efforts will be sabotaged by others as we are all seeing now. The US and Israel are two steps ahead always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Qatari troops in Yemen return home.

Does anyone know if there is any news of military, army / airforce movements in the area from both sides?


----------



## flamer84

Qatar will have a new Al Thani emir soon,Al Jazeera will stop polluting minds. That's all folks. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

mike2000 is back said:


> I see, so there is no muslim country in the world who adheres to your ideal model of what an islamic state should look like.
> Hmmmm....... So which country do you think is close to your idea?



There is no state in the Muslim world which follows the Islamic system.


LeGenD said:


> Nuclearization of Middle East is not a wise idea. This region is mired with conflicts and political rivalry.
> 
> US-Israel nexus actively worked to sabotage nuclear programs of Iraq, Iran and Libya. KSA was cool with this.
> 
> Scores of Iranian nuclear scientists were targeted for assassinations and a very powerful virus (stuxnet) found its way into a major Iranian nuclear facility somehow that overloaded many centrifuges there, destroying them. Furthermore, all forms of foreign assistance were systematically nuetralized. However, this was not the end; option of striking Iranian nuclear facilities was also on the cards.
> 
> On the political front, war of words escalated between US and Iran and situation came close to boiling point at one stage. Economic sanctions were also taking their toll and Iran felt isolated in contending with this crises.
> 
> All that tough talk from Iranian leaders was just a face-saving excercise; in reality, Iran feared that US would eventually destroy its nuclear facilities. Therefore, striking a deal made sense.
> 
> As for Khomeinei not taking action against Iranian bureacuracy and President, this would be a strategic miscalculation on his part. Even Russia and China would not support this move. Times have changed.
> 
> Like it or not, Iranian Presidency projects a softer image of the country to the world at large.




Brother the objective of a state processing a nuclear weapon is to deter other nations from invading it. So far history has shown that this policy has worked splendidly. Pakistan and Indian is an excellent case example along with the Soviet Union and its fight against America. Iran will eventually be invaded by the Americans in the near future, what can Iran do to stop this? There is no country in the world that can compete with America in conventional warfare. Thus, nuclear weapons will deter both Israel and America from attacking Iran.

KSA was of course cool with Israel sabotaging the nuclear weapons program of Iraq and Libya because its working for the Zionists cause. If the Al Saud family cared about the benefit of the Muslim ummah then it would have supported and strengthened these Muslim countries instead of fighting against them. If Pakistan didn't have nuclear weapons today, then I can assure you America would have used a different tone against us and even possibly invaded us after 9/11. Saddam and Gaddafi would have been alive today and there country would have been intact if they had nuclear weapons.

Brother, I never read such a story regarding the assassination of Iranian scientists, can you please forward me a link. Why didn't the American's employ the same tactic against the Koreans? Do you think this was one of the main reasons why Iran accepted the peace deal because there option of obtaining nuclear weapons was diminished due to this virus.

Brother, Iran will be given sanctions under the Trump administration, one way or another Iran needs to have a bargaining chip, otherwise it will remain a paper tiger. The only option on the table is nuclear weapons, and who the hell is American or Israel to dictate how a Muslim country can run its affairs. This is why I get frustrated, the Muslim world always remains divided, if we were united under one banner, then we would become the most powerful bloc in the world in terms of economic, political and military. But the monarchs and dictators don't think about the Muslim world, instead they shake hands with the Zionists.

Khomeini should not have introduced the Presidential system in 1979, another failure from a Islamic leader. The entire Muslim world is filled with incompetent leaders, and Pakistan is right at the top of that lists. In my opinion the Iranians aren't interested in having a nuclear weapon, partly because Khomeini gave a fatwa. Therefore, they are trying to bargain a deal like China's open door policy when Nixon met Chairman Mao in 1972. So far the leadership in Iran has failed because America isn't interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*US source: mysterious military movements in Qatar and fears of war
*
http://www.akhbarak.net/articles/25...N-قطر-تهدد-بضرب-سفن?sec=egypt&src=إعلام.+أورج
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Emir of Qatar force some army officers to retire on charges of planning coup against his regime

According to the document, Major General Mansour Hassan al-Hajri, Major General Khalid Nasser Al-Kawari, Brigadier General Sheikh Ali bin Nasser Al Thani, Colonel Abdullah Abdul Rahman Al-Khaldi, Lieutenant Colonel Ali Khalifa Al-Sulaiti, were sent to an urgent military trial for attempting to overthrow Emir of Qatar.*

http://www.youm7.com/3274079


----------



## T-Rex

flamer84 said:


> Qatar will have a new Al Thani emir soon,Al Jazeera will stop polluting minds. That's all folks. ..


*
Let your terrorist kingpins try it! Here's a news for you:*

*

NewsQatar11 hours ago
Qatar in talks with Turkey and Iran on providing food
Qatar is seeking to secure food and water supplies to stave off possible shortages amid worsening Gulf diplomatic rift.





Turkey's main exporting body says its ready to meet demand for food and water from Qatar [File: Fadi Al-Assaad/Reuters]
Qatar is talking to Iran and Turkey about securing food and water supplies to stave off possible shortages two days after its biggest suppliers, the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Arabia, cut trade and diplomatic ties, a government official said on Wednesday.

"We are in talks with Turkey and Iran and other countries," said the official, who spoke to Reuters news agency on condition of anonymity due to the sensitivity of the subject, adding that the supplies would be brought in through Qatar Airways cargo flights.

The official said there were enough grain supplies in the market in Qatar to last four weeks and that the government also had large strategic food reserves in Doha.

The head of Turkey's main exporting trade body told Reuters on Wednesday that Turkish exporters are ready to meet demand for food and water from Qatar.

 READ MORE: Qatar-Gulf crisis - Your questions answered 

Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Bahrain severed relations with Qatar and closed their airspace to commercial flights on Monday, charging it with financing militant groups. Qatar vehemently denies the accustations.

It is the worst split between powerful Arab states in decades.

The moves isolating Qatar are disrupting trade in commodities from crude oil to metals and food, and deepening fears of a possible jolt to the global gas market, where the Gulf state is a major player.



What's behind the diplomatic breakdown in the Gulf?
Food imports are affected as Saudi Arabia closed its land border with Qatar, stranding thousands of trucks carrying supplies.

Qatar, a country heavily dependent on food imports to feed its mostly foreign population of 2.6 million, has assured residents it has taken measures to assure that normal life continues.

The Ministry of Economy and Commerce released a video on Tuesday that showed supermarket shelves stocked with food and other goods after Qataris crowded into stores on Monday to stock up fearing shortages.

Qatar's ports and airports remained open to trade on Wednesday with countries not taking part in the Saudi-led boycott, a government official said.

"We have no problem with food supplies," Qatar's foreign minister told CNN on Tuesday. "We have strategic reserves in place since 2014, we don’t see that life will be affected."

Although Qatar is located in a volatile region of the world, its huge foreign currency reserves and comparatively small population mean arranging adequate new sources of food imports in an emergency is a possibility.

Support from Turkey
Mehmet Buyukeksi, the head of Turkey's main exporting trade body Turkish Exporters Assembly (TIM), told Reuters on Wednesday that Turkish exporters are ready to meet demand for food and water from Qatar.

Al Jazeera's Sinem Koseoglu, reporting from Istanbul, said the Turkish government and some opposition parties had expressed support for Qatar during the rift and had said its isolation is not acceptable.

"Since the tension between Qatar and other Gulf states has risen, Turkey has shown great support for Qatar - not only on a political level, but on a public level as well," she said.

"On the public level, social media has been showing great support to Qatar with the hastag 'Qatar is not alone'," she said.

Pro-Qatar protests are also planned in Istanbul for Wednesday night.

 OPINION: The GCC will ride out the storm 

Koseoglu also said there were reports that legislation to deploy Turkish troops to Qatar, first agreed in May, could be fast-tracked through Turkey's parliament on Wednesday night.

Turkey is a key ally of Qatar and is setting up a military base in the country which also hosts the largest US air base in the Middle East.

Meanwhile, Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif arrived in Turkey on Wednesday, saying there was a need for close discussions with Turkish officials on "worrying" developments in the region.

Zarif was scheduled to meet with President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu for talks on bilateral and regional issues, Turkish officials said.

Iran shares access with Qatar to the world's biggest natural gas field.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-talks-turkey-iran-providing-food-170607140629417.html

*

*Turkish parliament approves troop deployment in Qatar*
*Turkish parliament approves legislation allowing Turkish troops to be deployed in Qatar.*





Turkish officials say decision will be brought forward due to worsening Gulf diplomatic rift [File: Umit Bektas/Reuters]
Turkey's parliament has approved a legislation allowing its troops to be deployed to a Turkish military base in Qatar.

The bill, first drafted in May, passed with 240 votes in favour, largely with support from the ruling AK Party and nationalist opposition MHP.

Wednesday's decision is an apparent support for Qatar as it faces diplomatic and trade isolation from some of the biggest Middle Eastern powers.



Qatar faces embargoes as biggest regional diplomatic crisis in years escalates
Turkey is a key ally of Qatar and is setting up a military base in the country which also hosts the largest US air base in the Middle East.

Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Bahrain severed relations with Qatar and closed their airspace to commercial flights on Monday, accusing it with financing extremist groups.

Qatar vehemently denies the accusations. It is the worst split between powerful Arab states in decades.

Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan has criticised the Arab states' move, saying isolating Qatar and imposing sanctions will not resolve any problems and adding that Ankara will do everything in its power to help end the crisis.

Turkey has maintained good relations with Qatar as well as several of its Gulf Arab neighbours.

Turkey set up a military base in Qatar, its first such installation in the Middle East, as part of an agreement signed in 2014. In 2016 Ahmet Davutoglu, then Turkish prime minister, visited the base where 150 troops have already been stationed, the Turkish daily Hurriyet reported.

In an interview with Reuters in late 2015, Ahmet Demirok, Turkey's ambassador to Qatar at the time, said 3,000 ground troops would eventually be deployed at the base, planned to serve primarily as a venue for joint training exercises.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/turkey-fast-track-troops-deployment-qatar-170607151127104.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

now no country is safe in middle east. arab will lose every thing fighting against each other just like ancient times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## royalharris

It seems something interesting are happening in ME, especially Qatar

USA have deployed more than 10000 troops in Qatar, it is their largest military center in ME
Now turkey send 5000 troops there, apparently USA and turkey stand not on the same ground
In syria it is mess between USA\turkey\iran, now it seems moving to Qatar

It seems Turkey want to achieve something big, it is a good thing with reasonable ambition which can drive you advance, but it will change to a bad thing with overstepped ambiton, when things go out of your contral, it will bring you disater. good luck!

The show will begin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

flamer84 said:


> Qatar will have a new Al Thani emir soon,Al Jazeera will stop polluting minds. That's all folks. ..


Probably not this time.



> The first is an internal military or security coup led by one of the royal family’s wings with the support of senior officers. The chances of success here seem weak because the Emir is the Minister of Defense and the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces. The Minister of State for Defense, Khalid Al-Attiyah, is also very loyal to Emir Tamim and his father, and the father personally supervised the composition of the army to be loyal to him.


----------



## cabatli_53

Arabi said:


> ًWhy are you upset about it? did it hit a nerve? Those are Turkish people who stood up to the traitor and coward Turkish military and humiliated and forced them to walk naked in front of all the world, your are being proud of a military that has been puppet of the NATO, CIA and westerners and following their orders since Attaturk formed Turkey.
> Just mark it, Erdogan can't send any soldier to Qatar not today not even after 100 years to confront Saudi Arabia, he couldn't even send troops to north Syria which is right next to Turkey's border without taking orders and coordinating with USA and Russia. Once he thinks about interfering in Arabian Gulf internal affairs, then all options will be on the table from supporting the Kurds till backing up the traitor Turkish military to turn against Erdogan.




There is already Turkish troops inside Turkish base in Qatar and It is reported by many source that the soldiers to be fast deployed is approved. The traitor elements supported by West in TSK is in prison now and It consist some high ranked group of soldiers and their elements that Turkish nation along with Turkish soldiers don't let them to achieve their traitorhood. I mean traitors in Turkish Army couldn't do what traitors you support in Egypt army does to be a puppet of West while playing with shiny toys with Saudi money as a gift and support at present. If you were a real man dealing with truths, You should have seen those facts in your monarchy kingdom and their puppet politic elements and If Turkish Army followed the orders of West and CIA like your monarcy kingdom does to survive, the situation would be much more diferent than current condition. Turkey is not dancing with your boss to celebrate nation's tax money waste to receive support for all dirty politic games, While Same guys from West applies a close embargo to Turkey in exchange of free foreign policy and independant strong defence industry but It make me surprize when I saw a man supporting Bedevi monarcy foreign policy having in same bed with USA like mistress, accusing Turkey as being a puppet of West is a pure contraction and prejudice.

Besides, If only thing you can bring forward as a response to support of Turkey to Qatar, is to support PKK terrorist elements as punishment, It means You have already been crushed desperately in minds. Dealing with Yemen forces have already been falling your bedevi politicians into desperation but Attracting Turkish anger in your current desperate situation while playing with money to show off strong gut attitudes to erase the failures met in Yemen, will cause a pure destruction to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The SC

*There is a statement by the former US Defense Secretary Robert Gates* : Saying that the ruling authorities in Qatar rely on contradictions in their policy to protect themselves

Meaning that Qatar is hiding from Egypt in the Gulf states and America
And protect itself from the Gulf states in Iran and Turkey
And protect itself from Iran in America and Turkey
And protect itself from America in Turkey
Therefore, it supports the Nusra in Syria
At the same time, the Iranian militias are paying a billion dollars and helping to liberate its imprisoned elements from the Nusra and agreed with Iran to expel the Sunnis from their cities in the 4 cities agreement

Qatar practices the dirtiest politics in history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

cabatli_53 said:


> There is already Turkish troops inside Turkish base in Qatar and It is reported by many source that the soldiers to be fast deployed is approved. The traitor elements supported by West in TSK is in prison now and It consist some high ranked group of soldiers and their elements that Turkish nation along with Turkish soldiers don't let them to achieve their traitorhood. I mean traitors in Turkish Army couldn't do what traitors you support in Egypt army does to be a puppet of West while playing with shiny toys with Saudi money as a gift and support at present. If you were a real man dealing with truths, You should have seen those facts in your monarchy kingdom and their puppet politic elements and If Turkish Army followed the orders of West and CIA like your monarcy kingdom does to survive, the situation would be much more diferent than current condition. Turkey is not dancing with your boss to celebrate nation's tax money waste to receive support for all dirty politic games, While Same guys from West applies a close embargo to Turkey in exchange of free foreign policy and independant strong defence industry but It make me surprize when I saw a man supporting Bedevi monarcy foreign policy having in same bed with USA like mistress, accusing Turkey as being a puppet of West is a pure contraction and prejudice.
> 
> Besides, If only thing you can bring forward as a response to Turkish support to Qatar is to support PKK terrorist elements for so called punishment, It means You have already been crushed desperately in minds. Dealing with Yemen forces have already been falling your bedevi politicians into desperation but Attracting Turkish anger in your current desperate situation while playing with money to show off strong gut attitudes to erase the failures met in Yemen, will cause a pure destruction to you.



*
Brother, you told it the way it is. I believe something must be done to the mafia boss sissy and his god-fathers in KSA and UAE. Trust me, it's all about Al Jazeera exposing the truth about sissy and his terrorist god-fathers. They know their bloody thrones and herems are in danger of sissy fails in his mission to suppress the Arab people's desire for freedom from tyranny and despotic rule.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

Gaddafi, Ihvan, Assad, and now Al Tani... Erdoğan should take lesson from the far/near past and learn to think with brain before fast emotional reaction decides on the future of a big country, otherwise the country will have yet again to pay the price for his wet emotional dreams.

With the West/Trump, Arabs want to set a block against the mullahs once and for all, which is hardly provoked by the mullahs for many times recently, so justified action to be taken by Arabs.

A broken Mullah land suits well for Turkey considering the Azerbaijani Turks of 40 million, end of PKK terrorism threat from Mullah land, no more drug and human smuggling from Mullah land, no more so called broken revolution export, no more bad image of Islam for prospective people who may embrace Islam, no more high tension in Syria, Iraq or the region even with Israel. A simple over-dose antibiotic cure against the cancer in Islam and ME is offered, just let it be taken by them.

So why to ignore those benefits, and instead take another emotional move doomed to failure!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouI

Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> Gaddafi, Ihvan, Assad, and now Al Tani... Erdoğan should take lesson from the far/near past and learn to think with brain before fast emotional reaction decides on the future of a big country, otherwise the country will have yet again to pay the price for his wet emotional dreams.
> 
> With the West/Trump, Arabs want to set a block against the mullahs once and for all, which is hardly provoked by the mullahs for many times recently, so justified action to be taken by Arabs.
> 
> A broken Mullah land suits well for Turkey considering the Azerbaijani Turks of 40 million, end of PKK terrorism threat from Mullah land, no more drug and human smuggling from Mullah land, no more so called broken revolution export, no more bad image of Islam for prospective people who may embrace Islam, no more high tension in Syria, Iraq or the region even with Israel. A simple over-dose antibiotic cure against the cancer in Islam and ME is offered, just let it be taken by them.
> 
> So why to ignore those benefits, and instead take another emotional move doomed to failure!


Iran is more modern than the Saudis. They would be a better partner for us. We were dealing with Iranians for hundreds of years with little to no dispute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Qatar is also made to pay price because of their LNG exports. LNG export is proving to be direct threat to GCC Oil export business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

Don't worry we will not do anything and surely will not go to war for qatar otherwise this erdo will get lynched by the public. This traitor already cheated in the referandum which be won by 1%.


----------



## SouI

Baybars Han said:


> Don't worry we will not do anything and surely will not go to war for qatar otherwise this erdo will get lynched by the public. This traitor already cheated in the referandum which be won by 1%.


Well sending army there would prevent a war from breaking out.


----------



## Baybars Han

SouI said:


> Well sending army there would prevent a war from breaking out.


For who???????? What is it to us what they do?? We are talking about qatar, qqatarrrr. Some people need to come to their senses.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Baybars Han said:


> For who???????? What is it to us what they do?? We are talking about qatar, qqatarrrr. Some people need to come to their senses.



I think this is symbolic more then anything however it also stands that Qatar is our only natural ally, well the only ally left in the Gulf and Arab world which we suprisingly share common interests with.

It would be in Turkey's best interest to keep KSA in check and regional. This is actually a blessing for countries like Turkey, Iran and Pakistan to balance the bloc, it seems like every Arab country is selling thier soul to the Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

Fenasi Kerim said:


> I think this is symbolic more then anything however it also stands that Qatar is our only natural ally, well the only ally left in the Gulf and Arab world which we suprisingly share common interests with.
> 
> It would be in Turkey's best interest to keep KSA in check and regional. This is actually a blessing for countries like Turkey, Iran and Pakistan to balance the bloc, it seems like every Arab country is selling thier soul to the Saudis.



We hardly share any interest with qatar, other than erdo's agendas. We should be neutral and just let them destroy each other. We have a load of other problems and we shouldn't create another 5-6 enemies for the sake of qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouI

Baybars Han said:


> For who???????? What is it to us what they do?? We are talking about qatar, qqatarrrr. Some people need to come to their senses.


We will get our natural gas from them so that is important for us, especially given the fact that their natural gas is the cheapest in the world.

Apart from that I couldn't care less about Qatar either.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Baybars Han said:


> We hardly share any interest with qatar, other than erdo's agendas. We should be neutral and just let them destroy each other. We have a load of other problems and we shouldn't create another 5-6 enemies for the sake of qatar.



Every country has a load of problems, it shouldnt stop from trying to follow a foreign policy.

Turkish military base in Qatar, Qatari money into Turkish economy, joint projects, support for same groups, same agenda in Syria etc. In all areas we have common interests, foreign policy, economy, power projection.

Those 5 - 6 countries have also been very anti-Turkish, their hate preachers and politicians do not exactly share love for the "Turko-Tartar" invaders.



Baybars Han said:


> We hardly share any interest with qatar, other than erdo's agendas. We should be neutral and just let them destroy each other. We have a load of other problems and we shouldn't create another 5-6 enemies for the sake of qatar.



Also, considering our terrible foreign policy resulted to southern borders being surrounded by salafist, shia and communist radicals a base in Qatar is perfectly suited at the tip of both Iran and KSA. If Qatar falls, Turkish ambitions in the Middle East are struck a major blow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouI

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Qatari money into Turkish economy, joint projects,


Qatari investment in Turkey is really small compared to all FDI we gather.



Fenasi Kerim said:


> support for same groups,


F*ck Muslim Brotherhood, they are a terrorist organization.

Really our relationship with Qatar is all about that cheap natural gas below their country and that's it.


----------



## yavar

[URL='https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwia5_TSlq7UAhUHC8AKHW8ACIEQqUMILjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fifpnews.com%2Fcoverage%2Fsaudi-arabia-gives-qatar-24-hour-ultimatum-fulfil-10-conditions%2F&usg=AFQjCNGipWjuQpC0__f6wG02jx9migTZqw&sig2=IUlMnPw8JZ_Bg6eJaYiL2g&cad=rja']Saudi Arabia Gives Qatar 24-Hour Ultimatum to Fulfil 10 Conditions[/URL]



Reports senior Hamas leaders have left Qatar
Jordan's _Al-Rad_ daily newspaper reported on Thursday morning that five senior Hamas leaders, including Khaled Mashaal, have left Qatar.


According to the newspaper, the leaders left Doha so as not to cause problems for the country which has increasingly come under scrutiny for its ties to terrorist organizations. Ahmad Yusef, a senior Hamas figure, told the newspaper that the men were not expelled and already had new locations to move to.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

SouI said:


> Qatari investment in Turkey is really small compared to all FDI we gather.
> 
> 
> F*ck Muslim Brotherhood, they are a terrorist organization.
> 
> Really our relationship with Qatar is all about that cheap natural gas below their country and that's it.



This is not about MB or Hamas they are just tools and can be replaced. Our LNG exports from Qatar are close to nothing compared to our main suppliers, Russia, Iran, Azerbaijan I imagine.

My point is, if you want to have influence in the Arab world, you either have to follow behind KSA, UAE, Egypt or you make your own foreign policy and proxies like Iran does. The Turkey - Qatar block is a viable alternative to these factions. Alternatively you stay out of the whole geography and wait till Iranian and Saudi ploys find you, something Turkey was doing in the past that didn’t work so well.

Plus it would have looked very bad if Turkey just dropped Qatar, like i said we would have lost our ONLY ally in the Middle East. Anyway, lets stay on topic about Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoadRunner401

The Qatar crisis proves two things: the continued infantilisation of the Arab states, and the total collapse of the Sunni Muslim unity supposedly created by Donald Trump’s preposterous attendance at the Saudi Muslim summit two weeks ago.

After promising to fight to the death against Shia Iranian “terror”, Saudi Arabia and its closest chums have now ganged up on one of the wealthiest of their neighbours, Qatar, for being a fountainhead of “terror”. Only Shakespeare’s plays could come close to describing such treachery. Shakespeare’s comedies, of course.

For, truly, there is something vastly fantastical about this charade. Qatar’s citizens have certainly contributed to Isis. But so have Saudi Arabia’s citizens. No Qataris flew the 9/11 planes into New York and Washington. All but four of the 19 killers were Saudi. Bin Laden was not a Qatari. He was a Saudi. But Bin Laden favoured Qatar’s al-Jazeera channel with his personal broadcasts, and it was al-Jazeera who tried to give spurious morality to the al-Qaeda/Jabhat al-Nusrah desperadoes of Syria by allowing their leader hours of free airtime to explain what a moderate, peace-loving group they all were.

All this started – so we are supposed to believe – with an alleged hacking of the Qatar News Agency, which produced some uncomplimentary but distressingly truthful remarks by Qatar’s emir about the need to maintain a relationship with Iran.

Qatar denied the veracity of the story. The Saudis decided it was true and broadcast the contents on their own normally staid (and immensely boring) state television network. The upstart emir, so went the message, had gone too far this time. The Saudis decided policy in the Gulf, not miniscule Qatar. Wasn’t that what Donald Trump’s visit proved?

But the Saudis had other problems to worry about. Kuwait, far from cutting relations with Qatar, is now acting as a peacemaker between Qatar and the Saudis and Emiratis. The emirate of Dubai is quite close to Iran and has tens of thousands of Iranian expatriates, and is hardly following Abu Dhabi’s example of anti-Qatari wrath. Oman was even staging joint naval manoeuvres with Iran a couple of months ago. Pakistan long ago declined to send its army to help the Saudis in Yemen because the Saudis asked for only Sunni soldiers and no Shia soldiers; the Pakistani army was understandably outraged to realise that Saudi Arabia was trying to sectarianise its military personnel. Pakistan’s former army commander, General Raheel Sharif, is rumoured to be about to resign as head of the Saudi-sponsored Muslim alliance to fight “terror”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

its all fitna and we should protect ourselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Saudi Arabia ditching Qatar over terrorism is like McDonalds accusing Burger King of selling junk food, like coke accusing pepsi of too much sugar, like heroin users accusing those on meth of drug addiction.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## SouI

drmeson said:


> Morsi atleast had ideological credibility. What does Saudi appointed sisi has ? saoodi petro Dollars and US supplied guns ? Turkey, Qatar and to some extent Iran supported the right group in Cairo with visible political and more importantly ideological support on ground. People will remember that.


 
You can't implement sharia laws in a country where there are 14.000.000 Christians living. Period.

Erdogan did the wrong thing and we are paying for it.


----------



## The SC

*https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/arab-a...ق-بدفع-قطر-مليار-دولار-لإرهابيين-بالعراق.html

:


Qatar looms cutting gas supplies to UAE*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Egypt on Thursday called on the UN Security Council to investigate allegations that Qatar has paid a ransom of up to $ 1 billion to a terrorist organization operating in Iraq.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Putin will not meet Qatar's foreign minister when he visits Moscow

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
US newspaper: Qatar is a double agent in the war on terror*


----------



## idune

After Saudi invasion plan backed by US and israel foiled, Russian president called Qatar Emir and discussed the situation. That is to give show of support and put further damper on saudi chest thumping or sword dance.

*Putin discusses international issues, bilateral ties with Emir of Qatar*
Russian Politics & Diplomacy
June 06, 21:38 UTC+3

* US to continue military cooperation with Qatar against terrorism, says ambassador*
* Arab countries cut ties with Qatar over change in US policy — Russian expert*
* Russian top diplomat calls on Qatar, Gulf states to solve issues through dialogue*
* Russian expert says confrontation between Saudi Arabia and Qatar long expected*
* Arab countries cut diplomatic ties with Qatar*
* Russia hopes Qatar affair will not affect struggle against terrorism*
MOSCOW, June 6./TASS/. Russian President Vladimir Putin has discussed with Qatar’s Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani on the phone international issues and confirmed Russia’s position in favor of settlement of the crisis situations through a dialogue, the Kremlin press service reports.

"They discussed issues of Russia-Qatar cooperation, first of all in trade, economic and investment sectors. High marks were given to the results of a session of the bilateral intergovernmental commission, held in April of this year," the Kremlin press service said.

http://tass.com/politics/950192



The SC said:


> *https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/arab-a...ق-بدفع-قطر-مليار-دولار-لإرهابيين-بالعراق.html
> Qatar looms cutting gas supplies to UAE*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Egypt on Thursday called on the UN Security Council to investigate allegations that Qatar has paid a ransom of up to $ 1 billion to a terrorist organization operating in Iraq.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Putin will not meet Qatar's foreign minister when he visits Moscow
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> US newspaper: Qatar is a double agent in the war on terror*



Egypt would able to do jack. But in the mean time UAE, specifically Dubai rely heavily for its electricity on Qatari gas (around 40%) .

Now Dubai will have to pay the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Islamic World League: The boycott of the State of Qatar is a sound and logical decision

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Qatar's Foreign Minister Doha is able to resist indefinitely in the face of Gulf measures*


----------



## Asghar1234

*Qatar in talks with Iran to provide food*
Jun 7, 2017 






People in Qatar rushed to shops after Saudi Arabia and the UAE - its two biggest food suppliers - cut trade and diplomatic ties with the country.

An official in Doha says Qatar has started talks with Iran and Turkey to secure food and water supplies after its biggest regional suppliers – Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates – cut trade and diplomatic ties with the country earlier this week.

"We are in talks with Turkey and Iran and other countries," Reuters quoted the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity due to the sensitivity of the subject.

The supplies would be brought in through Qatar Airways cargo flights, the report added.

The official said there were enough grain supplies in the market in Qatar to last four weeks and that the government also had large strategic food reserves in Doha, Reuters reported.

Other reports earlier said food had started to disappear from the shelves of stores in Doha, the Qatari capital, immediately after Saudi Arabia – which provides above 90 percent of Qatar’s food supplies – shut its borders with the country.

On the other hand, a top Iranian agricultural official was quoted by the domestic media as saying on Monday that Iran could send food shipments to Qatar by ship.

Seyyed Reza Nourani, the head Agricultural Products Exporters and Importers Association of Iran, was quoted by news agencies that shipments to Qatar would take 12 hours to reach Qatar.

Qatar has also been using Iran’s air space after the diplomatic crisis with Saudi Arabia and several other regional Arab states broke out.

An Iranian transportation official was quoted by media as saying on Tuesday that Qatari flights bound to North Africa and Europe that used to cross Saudi, Egyptian or Kuwaiti airspace can now travel over Iran, Iraq and Jordan. Flights to Northern Europe can cross Iran. The official said Iran's air traffic would increase 20 percent, as would its revenue from fees for use of its airspace.

www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/06/07/524474/Qatar-in-talks-with-Iran-to-provide-food


----------



## The SC

Opinion
*Gulf Diplomatic Crisis: Why Trump Must Label Qatar as a State Sponsor of Terrorism*

The decision by Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Egypt and Bahrain to cut diplomatic and economic ties with Qatar is a significant step for regional security and stability. Qatar is a pariah state and a destabilizing force in the Arab and the Muslim world.

Regional governments have long suspected Qatar, a member of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) and a tiny nation in terms of size and military capabilities in the Arabian Peninsula, of  waging overt and covert operations to destabilize Saudi Arabia, UAE, Egypt and Bahrain. Qatar’s reach and influence has also expanded into Africa, most notably in Sudan, Eritrea, Libya and Somalia. Qatar’s aspirational regional influence has led to alliances, both explicit and covert, with Iran, Hezbollah and the Muslim Brotherhood.

There is a strong justification for cutting ties with Qatar now, as the state provide  financial and material support as well as a safe haven to senior leaders of the Muslim Brotherhood, Hamas, Al-Qaeda, Al-Shabab and the Taliban who are actively working to bring down governments using Al-Jazeera and other media platforms owned and funded by Doha. In addition, Qatar has repeatedly failed to implement the  2014 Jeddah and Riyadh agreements, breaking pledges to cut funding to terrorist groups and deport terrorist leaders.





Arab leaders, including Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al-Thani (Front row, far left) pose with U.S. President Donald Trump (Front row, center) during the Arab-Islamic-American Summit in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia on May 21. Trump has praised Arab countries for cutting ties with Qatar amid accusations that it has sponsored terrorism. Jonathan Ernst/Reuters

Successive American administrations have accused Qatar of sponsoring terrorism. The Trump administration must take a stand and punish Qatar by designating the state as a sponsor of terrorism,  sanctioning senior Qatari leaders as well as state-owned institutions to change Qatar’s rogue behavior. The U.S. congress should also follow suit and pressure Qatar to change course and abandon Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood. These steps should include:


Starting the process of relocating U.S. Military assets out of Al-Udeid Air Base. Qatar has used access to the base as a bargaining chip to twist the arms of U.S. military leaders. Leaving the base will send a strong signal to Qatari leaders that the U.S. will not bargain with our security and stability as well as those of our allies in the region.


Suspending sales of U.S. weapons to Qatar until the state deports all members of the Muslim Brotherhood, Hamas, Taliban, and Al-Shabab in Qatar and stops all financial and material support to these and other terrorist organizations.


Suspending import and export bank financing of all Qatar’s state-owned businesses.


Encouraging U.S. financial institutions to reduce business as part of de-risking strategy.


More states should follow the steps of Saudi Arabia, UAE, Egypt and Bahrain, to send a clear message to Qatar that membership of the Arab League and Gulf Council is a privilege, not a license to undermine Arab and Muslim states’ security and stability on behalf of Iran, Hezbollah and the Muslim Brotherhood.

http://www.newsweek.com/trump-qatar-state-sponsored-terrorism-622398


----------



## Asghar1234

*Saudi Cyber attacks on Al Jazeera
*




The file photo shows an emblem of Qatar- based Al Jazeera TV network.
Qatar's pan-Arab broadcaster Al Jazeera says it has come under a large-scale cyber attack which targeted "all systems" as tensions between Doha and Riyadh show no sign of easing.

"Al Jazeera Media Network under cyber attack on all systems, websites & social media platforms," it said on social networking website Twitter on Thursday.

The wide-scale cyber attack was also confirmed by a source at Al Jazeera, who said the broadcaster was attempting to repel the hack.

"An attempt has been made, and we are trying to battle it," media outlets quoted the source as saying.

The alleged cyber attack comes during a time of heightened tensions in the Persian Gulf region.

On Monday, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain, and the United Arab Emirates broke off relations with Qatar, accusing Doha of supporting terrorism and destabilizing the region. They also suspended all land, air and sea traffic with Qatar, ejected its diplomats and ordered Qatari citizens to leave their countries.

Foreign Minister Sheikh Mohammed Bin Abdulrahman Al Thani rejected those “trying to impose their will on Qatar or intervene in its internal affairs.”

Saudi Arabia also on Monday shut the local office of Qatar's Al Jazeera news channel amid escalation of tensions between the two Persian Gulf states.

“The Ministry of Information closed the office of the Al Jazeera channel and withdrew the license it was granted,” the official Saudi Press Agency reported. The kingdom accused the Qatari channel of promoting "terrorist groups."

Separately, beIN Sports, a subsidiary satellite network of Al Jazeera, went offline in the United Arab Emirates, Reuters quoted an official in the UAE.

“We are getting a lot of calls regarding this... (the channels) are currently off air in the UAE,” said an official at the Dubai-based DU telecommunications company, without elaborating as to why.

www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/06/08/524650/AlJazeera-Qatar-Doha--Saudis-UAE

Saudis need to get punished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Perhaps they shouldn't get involved: In small pro-Qatar rally in Turkey, protestors carry Bahraini



flags thinking they are Qatari



.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Baloch Pakistani said:


> Perhaps they shouldn't get involved: In small pro-Qatar rally in Turkey, protestors carry Bahraini
> 
> 
> 
> flags thinking they are Qatari
> 
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 402522


I think they believe in Red color.... Red mean Turkish allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Shiji said:


> Saudi cut ties with Qatar for sponsoring terrorism?
> Hypocrisy lvl over 9000? Who is Saudistan trying to fool?


yes saudia argued that i should be the biggest sponsor of terrorism in islamicworld with help of big brother ,usa,

jee aik qatri kee chatri pakistani keh pass beh hy,
nawaz sharif might had also helped in promoting terrorism with qatar........


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Where are ISIS supporters tweeting from? Qatar not even on chart, but most supporters come from Saudi Arabia. Just sayin'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

LOL after twitter hashtag TurkeyWithQatar suddenly all the wahhabi / salafist Saudis have become communists and Kurd lovers with SaudiWithKurdistan.... LOL Biji Serok Falafellll Stronk!!!

Do these Baboons even know their brethren in the YPG and ISIS are sending each other to hell everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

RoadRunner401 said:


> supposedly created by Donald Trump’s preposterous attendance at the Saudi Muslim summit two weeks ago.


I could only wish he was this intelligence but sadly I couldn't even dream of such a thing without slapping myself to miserable reality.


----------



## The SC

*Qabas # Kuwait quoted sources: # Saudi Arabia put as a condition the return to the # Riyadh agreement of 2014, and refuses to discuss easing sanctions on # Qatar before a final solution is found.

Government of Qatar after the death of King Abdullah, may God have mercy on him, violated the covenants under the pretext that the owner of the agreement has been gone.

Beating in # Qatar and crying in # Turkey ..

https://twitter.com/NMeleihi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Guess this is the end of Al Jazeera? In a way good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

Arab Countries release a list of terrorist financiers supported by Qatari-Turkish alliance.

Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt and Bahrain have collectively designated 59 individuals and 12 institutions that have financed terrorist organizations and received support from Qatar.

“The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, the Arab Republic of Egypt, the United Arab Emirates, and the Kingdom of Bahrain are unified in their ongoing commitment to combatting terrorism, drying up the sources of its funding, countering extremist ideology and the tools of its dissemination and promotion, and to working together to defeat terrorism and protect all societies from its impact.,” according to a statement made available to Al Arabiya News Channel.

“As a result of the continued violation by the authorities in Doha of the obligations and agreements signed by them, including the pledge not to support or harbor elements or organizations that threaten the security of states and to ignore the repeated contacts that they called upon to fulfill what they had signed in the Riyadh Agreement of 2013, its implementing mechanism and the supplementary agreement in 2014; The four States have agreed to classify 59 individuals and 12 entities on their prohibited lists of terrorists, which will be updated in succession and announced,” the statement added.

The majority of those entities sanctioned are linked to Qatar and are a manifestation of a Qatari Government policy of duplicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Arabi said:


> Arab Countries release a list of terrorist financiers supported by Qatari-Turkish alliance.
> 
> Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt and Bahrain have collectively designated 59 individuals and 12 institutions that have financed terrorist organizations and received support from Qatar.
> 
> “The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, the Arab Republic of Egypt, the United Arab Emirates, and the Kingdom of Bahrain are unified in their ongoing commitment to combatting terrorism, drying up the sources of its funding, countering extremist ideology and the tools of its dissemination and promotion, and to working together to defeat terrorism and protect all societies from its impact.,” according to a statement made available to Al Arabiya News Channel.
> 
> “As a result of the continued violation by the authorities in Doha of the obligations and agreements signed by them, including the pledge not to support or harbor elements or organizations that threaten the security of states and to ignore the repeated contacts that they called upon to fulfill what they had signed in the Riyadh Agreement of 2013, its implementing mechanism and the supplementary agreement in 2014; The four States have agreed to classify 59 individuals and 12 entities on their prohibited lists of terrorists, which will be updated in succession and announced,” the statement added.
> 
> The majority of those entities sanctioned are linked to Qatar and are a manifestation of a Qatari Government policy of duplicity.




Donkey monkeys in action, ther is no single Turkish word but title ahahah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*# Saudi Arabia and # Egypt and # UAE and # Bahrain in a statement: 59 individuals and 12 entities linked to Qatar are classified in the list of prohibited terrorism organisations and Terrorism Financing #

Individuals:

1. Khalifa Mohammed Turki Al-Subaie - Qatari
2. Abdelmalek Mohammed Yousef Abdel Salam - Jordanian
3. Ashraf Mohammed Yusuf Othman Abdel Salam - Jordanian
4. Ibrahim Eissa Al-Hajji Mohammed Al-Baker - Qatari
5. Abdulaziz bin Khalifa Al-Attiyah - Qatari
6. Salem Hassan Khalifa Rashid Al-Kuwari - Qatari
7. Abdullah Ghanem Muslim Al-Khawar - Qatari
8. Saad bin Saad Mohammed Al-Kaabi - Qatari
9. Abdullatif bin Abdullah Al-Kuwari - Qatari
10. Mohamed Said Bin Helwan Al-Sakthary - Qatari
11. Abdul Rahman bin Omair Al-Nuaimi - Qatari
12. Abdul Wahab Mohammed Abdul Rahman Al-Hmeikani - Yemeni
13. Khalifa Bin Mohammed Al Rabban - Qatari
14. Abdullah bin Khalid Al Thani - Qatari
15. Abdel Rahim Ahmed Al-Haram - Qatari
16. Hajjaj bin Fahad Hajjaj Mohammed Al-Ajmi - Kuwaiti
17. Mubarak Mohammed Al-Ajji - Qatari
18. Jaber bin Nasser Al-Marri - Qatari
19. Yousef Abdullah Al-Qaradawi - Egyptian
20. Mohammed Jassim Al-Sulaiti - Qatari
21. Ali Bin Abdullah Al Suwaidi - Qatari
22. Hashem Saleh Abdullah Al Awadhi - Qatar
23. Ali Mohammed Mohammed Al-Salabi - Libyan
24. Abdelhakim Belhadj - Libyan
25. Mahdi Harati - Libyan
26. Ismail Mohammed Mohammed Al-Salabi - Libyan
27. Al-Sadiq Abdulrahman Ali Al-Ghuraini - Libyan
28. Hamad Abdullah Al-Futtais Al-Marri - Qatar
29. Mohamed Ahmed Shawky Islambouli - Egyptian
30. Tariq Abdulmajoud Ibrahim Al-Zomor - Egyptian
31. Mohamed Abdelmaksoud Mohamed Afifi - Egyptian
32. Mohamed El Saghir Abdel Rahim Mohamed - Egyptian
33. Wajdi Abdelhamid Mohamed Ghoneim - Egyptian
34. Hassan Ahmed Hassan Mohammed Al Dokki Al Houti - UAE
35. Governor of Abysan Al-Humaidi Al-Mutairi - Saudi / Kuwaiti
36. Abdullah Mohammed Sulaiman Al-Moheiseni - Saudi
37. Hamed Abdullah Ahmed Al-Ali - Kuwaiti
38. Ayman Ahmed Abdel Ghani Hassanein - Egyptian
399. Assem Abdel Maged Mohamed Mady - Egyptian
40. Yahya Aqil Salman Aqeel - Egyptian
41. Mohamed Hamada El Sayed Ibrahim - Egyptian
42. Abdel Rahman Mohamed Shokry Abdel Rahman - Egyptian
43. Hussein Mohamed Reza Ibrahim Youssef - Egyptian
44. Ahmed Abdelhafif Mahmoud Abdelhady - Egyptian
45. Muslim Fouad Tafran - Egyptian
46. Ayman Mahmoud Sadeq Rifat - Egyptian
47. Mohamed Saad Abdel-Naim Ahmed - Egyptian
48. Mohamed Saad Abdel Muttalib Abdo Al-Razaki - Egyptian
49. Ahmed Fouad Ahmed Gad Beltagy - Egyptian
50. Ahmed Ragab Ragab Soliman - Egyptian
51. Karim Mohamed Mohamed Abdel Aziz - Egyptian
52. Ali Zaki Mohammed Ali - Egyptian
53. Naji Ibrahim Ezzouli - Egyptian
54. Shehata Fathi Hafez Mohammed Suleiman - Egyptian
55. Muhammad Muharram Fahmi Abu Zeid - Egyptian
56. Amr Abdel Nasser Abdelhak Abdel-Barry - Egyptian
57. Ali Hassan Ibrahim Abdel-Zaher - Egyptian
58. Murtada Majeed Al-Sindi - Bahraini
59. Ahmed Al-Hassan Al-Daski - Bahraini

Entities:

1. Qatar Voluntary Work Center - Qatar
2. Doha Apple Company (Internet and Technology Support Company) - Qatar
3. Qatar Charity - Qatar
4. Sheikh Eid Al Thani Charity Foundation - Qatar
5. Sheikh Thani Bin Abdullah Foundation for Humanitarian Services - Qatar
6. The defense of Benghazi - Libya
7. Saraya Al Ashtar - Bahrain
8. Coalition February 14 - Bahrain
9. The Resistance Brigades - Bahrain
10. Hezbollah Bahrain - Bahrain
11. Saraya Al Mukhtar - Bahrain
12. Ahrar Bahrain - Bahrain Movement


https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/arab-and-world/gulf/2017/06/09/بيان-سعودي-مصري-إمارتي-بحريني-حول-دعم-قطر-للإرهاب.html*

*The Islamic World League supports the classification issued today by Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain for the lists of prohibited terrorism.

http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=https://twitter.com/MWLOrg
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Turkey # Erdogan endorses the decision to deploy Turkish troops in Qatar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## matmat26

Qatar is a strategic country for Turkey. Turkey is investing in the LNG infrastructure of 15 billion dollars. Qatar supplies natural gas to Turkey at an affordable price and also transfers its resources back to Turkey. I mean money. Turkey Qatar seeks to gain energy independence along with the Mediterranean gas. At the end of this year, Turkey will begin drilling in the Mediterranean Cyprus. Turkey enters the war for this. This situation is not related to brotherhood religion or other ties. A process that will make Turkey completely independent. Qatar and Mediterranean natural gas are very important and interrelated to Turkey. It is in Pakistan with Turkey. Energy and Qatar can provide it at a very cheap price. Pakistan can lend billions of dollars to its LNG infrastructure. Pakistan is against its own national interests against Qatar.


----------



## The SC

*# Terrorist financing to divide the countries of the region and the collapse of regimes and the generalization of its actions from the complete collapse of sister countries and the spread of civil wars is a declaration of war.

http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=https://twitter.com/saudq1978


Qatar is full of intellectuals, yet the authority has made MK (Israeli Knesset member) Azmi Bishara the spiritual father of the it's policy because they will not find a country that accepts a "terrorism-financing"

http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=https://twitter.com/saudq1978*


----------



## Falcon29

*Qatar 'not prepared to change its foreign policy'*

Qatar will never surrender to the pressure being applied by its Arab neighbours and won't change its independent foreign policy to resolve disputes that have put the region on edge, Qatar's foreign minister has told Al Jazeera.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman Al Thani made the remarks in Doha on Thursday, just days after Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the UAE and several other countries cut relations with Qatar.

They accuse Qatar of supporting armed groups and their regional rival, Iran. Qatar says the charges are baseless.

"We are not ready to surrender, and will never be ready to surrender, the independence of our foreign policy," Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman said.

He also said Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani would not leave the country while it was "in blockade", and therefore could not attend an offered mediationby US President Donald Trump at the White House. 

.......
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-fm-ready-surrender-170608142453812.html
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Falcon29 said:


> *Qatar 'not prepared to change its foreign policy'*
> 
> Qatar will never surrender to the pressure being applied by its Arab neighbours and won't change its independent foreign policy to resolve disputes that have put the region on edge, Qatar's foreign minister has told Al Jazeera.
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman Al Thani made the remarks in Doha on Thursday, just days after Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the UAE and several other countries cut relations with Qatar.
> 
> They accuse Qatar of supporting armed groups and their regional rival, Iran. Qatar says the charges are baseless.
> 
> "We are not ready to surrender, and will never be ready to surrender, the independence of our foreign policy," Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman said.
> 
> He also said Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani would not leave the country while it was "in blockade", and therefore could not attend an offered mediationby US President Donald Trump at the White House.
> 
> .......
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-fm-ready-surrender-170608142453812.html
> .......


He knows better, he staged a coup against hid father when he was abroad!


----------



## T-Rex

The SC said:


> *Qabas # Kuwait quoted sources: # Saudi Arabia put as a condition the return to the # Riyadh agreement of 2014, and refuses to discuss easing sanctions on # Qatar before a final solution is found.
> 
> Government of Qatar after the death of King Abdullah, may God have mercy on him, violated the covenants under the pretext that the owner of the agreement has been gone.
> 
> Beating in # Qatar and crying in # Turkey ..
> 
> https://twitter.com/NMeleihi*


*
We have news for the masters of Daesh and their minions!*

*Qatar 'not prepared to change its foreign policy'*
*Foreign minister says Qatar has never experienced such hostility even from an enemy country.*

Qatar will never surrender to the pressure being applied by its Arab neighbours and won't change its independent foreign policy to resolve disputes that have put the region on edge, Qatar's foreign minister has told Al Jazeera.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman Al Thani made the remarks in Doha on Thursday, just days after Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the UAE and several other countries cut relations with Qatar.

They accuse Qatar of supporting armed groups and their regional rival, Iran. Qatar says the charges are baseless.

"We are not ready to surrender, and will never be ready to surrender, the independence of our foreign policy," Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman said.

He also said Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani would not leave the country while it was "in blockade", and therefore could not attend an offered mediation by US President Donald Trump at the White House.

 READ MORE: Qatar diplomatic crisis - All the latest updates 

Al Jazeera's Hashem Ahelbarra, reporting from Doha, said Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman was defiant and stressed that Qatar could live under embargo for ever.

"He said Qatar has the backing of the international community and that they will manage to mitigate the consequences of this crisis," our correspondent said.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman said that "measures had been taken by the Qatari government to ensure that the standards provided to the people will be maintained".

He said Qatar had not yet been presented with a list of demands by the countries that cut off ties with the country on Monday, but he insisted it be solved by peaceful means.

"There cannot ever be a military solution to this problem," he said.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman further said that the contingent of Turkish troops set to deploy to Qatar was for the sake of the entire region's security.

*LNG gas agreements*
Meanwhile, Qatar will respect the LNG gas agreements it has made with the UAE despite its cutting off relations with Doha, Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman said.

He said Iran has told Qatar it is ready to help with securing food supplies and will designate three of its ports to Qatar, but the offer has not yet been accepted.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman's comments came a day after a high-level UAE government official told AFP news agency that the unprecedented measures against Qatar aim to pressure the country into making drastic policy changes.

 READ MORE: Moves against Qatar 'violate human rights' 

Accusing the Qatari government of being in "denial", Anwar Gargash, UAE state minister for foreign affairs, said: "This is not about regime change - this is about change of policy, change of approach."

The four Arab countries have suspended all flights to and from Doha and closed off sea and air links to Qatar.

Saudi Arabia has also closed off Qatar's only land border.

Analysts say the crisis is in part an extension of a pre-existing dispute which saw Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Bahrain temporarily recall their ambassadors from Doha in 2014 over Qatari support for the Muslim Brotherhood.



NoOne'sBoy said:


> Guess this is the end of Al Jazeera? In a way good news.



*
Surprise, surprise!*
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-fm-ready-surrender-170608142453812.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LittleFish

What a cursed land ME is It's showtime for the Great and Almighty Sultan Erdogan to umbrella his affiliate Qatari House  I just wish with the protection of Sultan the price of oil&gas will remain stable, or it will take me extra money for my coming trip


----------



## Kurlang

T-Rex said:


> *If this goes any further either the House of Saud or the Qatari ruler will eventually fall. The proximity of these two neighbours makes it impossible to ignore the effects. Turkey is going to stand by Qatar and of course Iran will indirectly assist Qatar. So, it's not going to be a stroll through the park for the House of Saud. The US will try to calm things down as her largest military base in the region is in Qatar. It's an opportunity for Erdogan to settle a score with those who orchestrated the coup.*





T-Rex said:


> *Qatar would have bowed if she was alone but she is not. So, I think it's a day dream for the UAE and Saudi despots. The possibility is always there but I don't think this is how things will turn out.*



@T-Rex Please stop using this *"Bold-ing" *effect as I have difficulty in reading your posts.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

With one grand move the entire ME has been sharply divided. Whoever thought it is a true strategist.

Only question is of timing. Obviously the news of terror financing has been around since long. Why the sudden rush now? Also, this charge against Qatar cuts both ways!

Eygpte wants UN to act. KSA is not budging from its goal of total submission of Doha to KSA. 

Turkey has jumped in the middle of the mess.

Iran got attacked at its seat of power in Tehran in broad day light.

Now the Kurds are joinning KSA... which is essentially an implied or even direct threat to Turkish state.

Even if this 'crisis' is solved in a couple of weeks.. the great rift that is created by this event is not going to be fixed anytime soon.

Pak must stay away from this...only option for Pak is to support all fighting parties.

However, Pak must never let Turkish Territorial Integrity to come in question at all costs. This is Imperative!

Pak must learn to show respect to those in GCC who show equal respect back and take a studied distance from those who don't. 

CPEC, its completion and protection has to be the only Focus of Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Why the campaign against Qatar is doomed*
David Hearst, June 9, 2017





Emir of Qatar Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani attends the 25th Arab Summit in Kuwait City, 25 March, 2014 (Reuters)

It has been apparent for some time that the war against the Islamic State (IS) group and its forebear al-Qaeda is by no means the only show in town in the Middle East. In fact, for most of the time, the war on terror has been a sideshow.

The attempt to bring Qatar to heel by closing its borders and effectively laying siege to it has shed light on the real forces competing for dominance of the region in the post-Western world in which we live today.

Three regional blocks are vying for control.

The first is led by Iran – its state actors including Iraq and Syria, and non-state ones the Shia militias in Iraq, Hezbollah and the Houthis.

The second is the ancien regimes of absolute Gulf monarchs: Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates and Bahrain, while also including Jordan and Egypt.

The third block is led by Turkey, Qatar, the Muslim Brotherhood and the forces instrumental in the Arab Spring.

Shortly after Qatar’s land border with Saudi was closed at dawn on 5 June, the Pentagon lauded Qatar’s “enduring commitment to regional security”

In this three-way fight, America’s allies are just as destabilising to regional order as America’s foes, and the campaign launched against Qatar is a prime example of this.

Saudi Arabia has made a strategic miscalculation by attempting to impose its will on little Qatar. Because in so doing, it has upset a regional order on which it relied to confront Iran’s dominance in countries all around the kingdom.

Put another way, if the Iranian-backed civil war in Syria brought Saudi and Turkey together, the Qatari conflict has done the opposite. In fact, it could lead to the construction of a common cause among Iran, Turkey and forces of Sunni political Islam – as bizarre as this may seem.

The two powers would not fall into each other’s arms naturally, but they could come together amid the reckless and shortsighted policies of Saudi Arabia.




The Iranian foreign minister Javad Zarif was in Ankara on Wednesday (Reuters)
*
Pentagon contradicts Trump’s tweets*
The two game changers for Saudi Arabia’s campaign against Qatar are the Turkish parliament’s decision to fast track legislation allowing Turkish troops to be deployed at a base in Qatar, and the statement by Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps accusing Saudi Arabia of responsibility for the attack on the Iranian parliament and the Mausoleum of Ayatollah Khomeini in which 12 died.

This leaves Saudi Arabia isolated. It can bully smaller nations, but it cannot defend its own borders without substantial amounts of foreign military support.

Not content with muzzling their own media, they want to shut down all media which reveals the inconvenient truth about their despotic, venal, corrupt regimes, wherever it is in the world.

Whatever their commander-in-chief may tweet, the US military in the Gulf is trying very hard to avoid having to provide it. Which is possibly one reason why the White House and the Pentagon have been saying different things about Qatar this week.

Shortly after Qatar’s land border with Saudi was closed at dawn on 5 June, the Pentagon lauded Qatar’s “enduring commitment to regional security”.

It said pointedly about al Udeid airbase, which is the forward base of US Air Forces Central Command, that “all flights continue as planned”. About 10,000 US troops are based there.

Then came Trump’s tweets, which essentially claimed ownership of the extraordinary moves against Qatar by saying they were the fruits of the address he made in Riyadh before 50 Arab and Muslim leaders. And then came a second Pentagon statement, renewing praise of Qatar for hosting US forces.

The Pentagon was joined by Europe, or least the foreign minister of its most important state, Germany. Sigmar Gabriel said: “Apparently, Qatar is to be isolated more or less completely and hit existentially. Such a Trumpization of treatment is particularly dangerous in a region already plagued by crisis.”

Soon after the Turkish decision, Trump was on the phone to the Emir of Qatar offering mediation; 24 hours after his tweet, it seemed the message from his military had gotten through to him.

*Miscalculations*
Saudi Arabia and the Emirates have now bitten off more than they can chew.

Their first miscalculation was to buy the Trump narrative. When you purchase a Trump product, you buy a lot more with it. There are side effects, not least the sheer amount of resentment, hostility and resistance Trump himself has created at home.

This is not inconsiderable when you review who resents Trump – the CIA, Pentagon, State Department, senators of all colours, and the judges. This is not just America’s deep state, but if it were only them, they are enough to be going on with.

The much-in-the-news Emirati ambassador to Washington, Yousef Al Otaiba, made the classic mistake of thinking that because he had former defence secretary Robert Gates eating out of his hand, the rest of the defence department would do the same. It plainly did not.

Russia’s US ambassador Sergey Kislyak, now dubbed Washington’s most dangerous diplomat, fell to earth over a similar act of hubris. All of these ambassadors confuse their success as lobbyists with foreign policy-making. The two are different.

Their second miscalculation was to assume that because Qatar was small, no bigger nation would come to its defence. Both Saudi and the UAE have significant investments in Turkey, one of which Abu Dhabi made after it had tried to unseat Recep Tayyip Erdogan in a coup. Both thought Turkey would be bought off.

The opposite happened. Erdogan realised that if Qatar were crushed, he would be the only man of that camp standing.

Their third miscalculation was to reveal their real beef with Qatar. It has nothing to do with funding terrorism or cosying up to Iran. In fact the Emiratis do a roaring trade with Iran, and they are part of the coalition accusing Qatar of siding with Tehran.

Their real demands, which were conveyed to the Emir of Kuwait – who is acting as an intermediary – are the closure of Al Jazeera, de-funding of Al Arabi al Jadid, Al Quds al Arabi, and the Arabic edition of Huffington Post, along with the expulsion of Palestinian public intellectual Azmi Bishara.

This is the media that reveals – in Arabic – the stories that these Arab dictators most want their citizens not to read. Not content with muzzling their own media, they want to shut down all media that reveals the inconvenient truth about their despotic, venal, corrupt regimes, wherever it is in the world.

*Israel Joins the unhappy party*
Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood only come in at number 7 of this demand wishlist. The inclusion of Hamas on this list is another miscalculation, because whatever the US may think about the Palestinian movement, it is popular in the Gulf.

This is where Israel joins the unhappy party. As the hacked emails of Otaiba reveal, the Emiratis and the government of Binyamin Netanyahu are thick as thieves.

The Israeli prime minister is quite right to think that he has the backing of the major Arab states in suppressing all progress to a truly independent Palestinian state. That is about the last thing Egypt, Jordan, the UAE or Saudi Arabia want. The kingdoms are so keen to normalise relations with Israel that a Saudi commentator was recently interviewed for the first time on Israel’s Channel 2.

The Egyptian-Palestinian poet Tamim al Barghouti provided a fitting commentary to this. He wrote on the Facebook page:

“On the 50th anniversary of the Israeli occupation of Jerusalem, an Egyptian-Saudi-UAE-Bahraini-Israeli alliance forms and lays ground and aerial siege around an Arab country for no reason other than supporting the Palestinian and Lebanese resistance and the Arab revolutions over the past two decades, in particular the Egyptian revolution that brought down Israel’s ally and threatened the military authority of Camp David in Cairo. They are not punishing Doha over Syria, Libya, Yemen and the American base.

“They are punishing it for Al Jazeera’s testimony in the wars of Iraq, Lebanon and Gaza and for supporting the Palestinian resistance in 2009, 2012 and 2014 and the Lebanese resistance in 2000 and 2006. They are punishing it for the fall of Mubarak in 2011.

“A bankrupt and terrified military officer who suffers from Macbeth syndrome and who is washing his hands of old blood with a new one and an adolescent who is in a rush to become king and who is ambitious to surpass his cousin to the throne at whatever cost chose the fifth of June specifically in order to announce that their countries had just joined the Israeli strategic depth.”

The final miscalculation? Qatar is not Gaza. It’s got friends with big armies – a country with a population smaller than Houston has got a sovereign wealth fund worth $335bn. It is the largest producer of natural gas in the Middle East. It has a relationship with Exxon. The Saudis and Emiratis are not the only players in Washington. And even Gaza has survived its siege.

_*David Hearst* is editor-in-chief of Middle East Eye. He was chief foreign leader writer of The Guardian, former Associate Foreign Editor, European Editor, Moscow Bureau Chief, European Correspondent, and Ireland Correspondent. He joined The Guardian from The Scotsman, where he was education correspondent._
http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/06/09/campaign-qatar-doomed/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

Kurlang said:


> @T-Rex Please stop using this *"Bold-ing" *effect as I have difficulty in reading your posts.


*
You have the choice to avoid reading my posts!*


----------



## That Guy

That Guy said:


> Turkey would likely openly back Qatar, but it's unlikely that this will lead to open hostility. The US is likely to put a stop to this, before it gets out of hand.


Called it.











https://www.dawn.com/news/1338463/e...pproves-deployment-of-turkish-troops-to-qatar

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/afte...ngness-to-cooperate-with-saudi-arabia.500676/

IN ALL SERIOUSNESS THOUGH, this will likely decrease the chances of conflict, as the last thing KSA wants is to start a war with Turkey against it.



T-Rex said:


> *You have the choice to avoid reading my posts!*


I mean, he has a point, it really does strain the eyes. I wish you'd stop using it, but it's your choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Baloch Pakistani said:


> Where are ISIS supporters tweeting from? Qatar not even on chart, but most supporters come from Saudi Arabia. Just sayin'
> View attachment 402525


*
@wanglaokan See the chart, Mr. Uighur expert!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

*Breaking News ..................... Breaking News........................

The new Map of Qatar has just been released.






*

*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Baloch Pakistani said:


> *Breaking News ..................... Breaking News........................
> 
> The new Map of Qatar has just been released.
> 
> View attachment 402615
> 
> 
> *


*
It must be the work of the SA camel riders and their minions!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Qatar is an independent country, they are a member of GCC, they are a member of United Nations but no matter what they are an independent country after all and they have the right to choose whichever country they want to enhance their relations with. Whether they enhance their ties with Iran or Yemen it is their choice. Why is Saudia so anxious and curious to forcefully put their war with other countries on other Gulf countries. Pakistan should not indulge themselves in Saudi war, in fact, I believe they should support Qatar in this situation after what Qatari Royal Family did for Mr. Nawaz Sharif. What is this *Islamic Military Alliance doing? *Raheel Sharif should play his part. What is Pakistan's stance on this issue ya phir Pakistan ko apna opinion denay ka haq nae ha just because k agar ham Qatar ki favor mein jaengy tu Saudia naraz hojaega aur agar Saudia ki favor mein jaengy tu Qatar aur Iran se hamary ties aur bhe buray hojaengy.


"Fasaad ki asaal jarr e Saudia ha"


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Or some might say...they are getting killed just because they overthrew elected government for sake of Iran...
> 
> I don't support killing...But IRAN IS NO ANGEL EITHER.


Both groups are wrong the issue in Yemen is Yemen,s internal affair Iran has no right to give them weapons and Saudia has no right to bomb them

*On Qatar, Pakistan walks a diplomatic tightrope*
*Parliament expresses 'deep concern' over Gulf diplomatic rift, but government stops short of taking a side.*

Asad Hashim

















blockade and severing of ties with Qatar by several Arab states, calling for the government to help mediate in the crisis between the Gulf state and its neighbours.

INSIDE STORY: What is behind the diplomatic breakdown in the Gulf?


"This House calls upon all countries to show restraint and resolve all differences through dialogue," read a resolution passed by the lower house of parliament on Thursday.

The measure came as Pakistan's foreign ministry reiterated the country's "concern" at the escalating situation - but stopped short of endorsing one side or another.

"Pakistan believes in unity among Muslim countries and has made consistent and serious efforts for its promotion," Nafees Zakaria, the Pakistani foreign office spokesperson, said on Thursday.

"We are therefore concerned at the situation."

But Zakaria refused to comment when probed on whether Pakistan had taken any steps to mediate the crisis or was also considering severing ties with Qatar.

He also had nothing to say when pressed to provide Pakistan's position on the allegations of "supporting terrorism" levelled against Qatar by Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and their allies.

READ MORE: All the latest updates on the Qatar diplomatic crisis

Pakistan has a close economic and strategic relationship with Saudi Arabia, which is leading the calls for the blockade and severing of ties.

Yet, in the past it has resisted pressure to wade into regional conflict in the Middle East.

In April 2015, Pakistan's parliament voted to remain neutral in the war in Yemen, despite pressure to join a Saudi-led military alliance targeting Houthi rebels in the country.

On Monday, Pakistan's foreign office indicated that it currently had no plans to sever ties with Qatar.







*What's at stake for Pakistan*
Pakistan's relationship with Saudi Arabia and the UAE is based on close diplomatic ties, but also deep economic relations.

Saudi Arabia is home to more than 1.9 million Pakistanis, mostly unskilled workers, while the UAE hosts a further 1.2 million, according to government data. 

Qatar, a much smaller country by comparison, hosts only 115,000 Pakistani citizens. 

Those expatriate Pakistanis have a significant impact on their country's economy, with foreign remittances playing an important role in bolstering Pakistan's foreign exchange reserves.

Analysts believe that any attempts to expel Pakistani workers or block remittances could have a major impact on Pakistan's economy.

READ MORE: Five days on, five things to know about Qatar-Gulf rift

Saudi Arabia tops the list of countries with the highest remittances to Pakistan, with $4.52bn in funds sent home by Pakistanis in the current fiscal year, according to Pakistan's central bank.

The UAE comes in next at $3.47bn, with Qatar appearing much further down the list with only $304m in remittances.

OPINION: Looking beyond the siege of Doha

Saudi Arabia and the UAE are also two of Pakistan's major trading partners. The South Asian country has imported goods and services worth $5.84bn from the UAE in the current fiscal year, and a further $1.95bn from Saudi Arabia, according to the central bank.

It also sold exports worth $852m and $300m to those two countries respectively.

By comparison, Pakistan sold exports worth $42.6m to Qatar in the current fiscal year, while importing $864m worth of goods and services.

The bulk of those imports have been in the form of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG), after Pakistan signed a landmark 15-year deal with Qatar in February 2016.






In addition, Pakistan's Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif holds close ties with the ruling families in both Saudi Arabia and Qatar. In 2000, when he fled a military coup, Sharif resided in Jeddah, a Saudi Arabian port city on the Red Sea, for eight years while in exile.

The Saudi government also gave Sharif's government a grant of $1.5bn in March 2014 to help meet debt-service obligations and undertake large development projects. At the time, Finance Minister Ishaq Dar termed the grant "a gift". 

In more recent times, Sharif has relied heavily upon the testimony of former Qatari Prime Minister Hamad Bin Jasim Bin Jaber Al Thani as a part of his defence in an ongoing corruption investigation at the Supreme Court that could unseat him as prime minister.

*'If push comes to shove'*
"Of all Muslim nations, Pakistan is probably in the most difficult position," James Dorsey, a senior fellow at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore and specialist on Pakistan's relations with Gulf countries, told Al Jazeera. 

Dorsey pointed to the appointment of Pakistan's former army chief Raheel Sharif to lead a 39-member military alliance put together by Saudi Arabia, ostensibly to combat the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) armed group, as a concession the country was forced to make after refusing to join the war in Yemen.

Tehran and others have criticised the alliance as being focused more on furthering Saudi objectives against Shia-majority Iran in the region than against ISIL.

READ MORE: Your questions answered about the Qatar-Gulf crisis

Roughly 15 percent of Pakistan's roughly 200 million people are Shia Muslims, and the opposition at home was one of the major reasons the country did not send troops to fight the war in Yemen, according to analysts.

Dorsey said the recent rift with Qatar "potentially puts Pakistan in an even tighter spot".

He added: "Obviously Pakistan has a historic relationship with Saudi Arabia, and Saudis are not only very important to them [economically], but also very influential on all kinds of levels. But they also have a very close relationship with the Qataris, economically."

But Dorsey argued that while the relationship with Qatar is strong, Saudi Arabia has more leverage to exert on Pakistan, if push comes to shove.

"There is a lot of Saudi money going into Pakistan. When Pakistan has a financial shortage, there are two places they go: Saudi and China," he said.

"There are a lot of Pakistanis working in Saudi Arabia. […] They could keep the Pakistanis and stop the remittances. And all of this would hit Pakistan quite hard."

READ MORE - Qatar: 'No justification' for cutting diplomatic ties

Moreover, Saudi Arabia has also embarked on a soft power campaign in Pakistan for decades, said Dorsey, whose research has tracked donations and funding trails from the Gulf kingdom to Pakistani religious organisations.

"Saudi Arabia in the last four decades has waged the single largest public diplomacy campaign in history. […] That campaign was designed to further a Sunni Muslim ultraconservatism world view."

*Political opposition at home*
Hasan Askari Rizvi, an Islamabad-based political analyst, said it seems unlikely Pakistan would wade into this regional conflict, not least because of potential political opposition at home. 

Focus remains on mediation to end Qatar's diplomatic crisis


"I don't think they will sever ties," he told Al Jazeera.

"There will be domestic opposition, there will be political opposition that this is not an advisable strategy to get totally involved in a conflict in the Arab world."

Rizvi's view seems borne out by Thursday's parliamentary resolution, which was moved by key leaders of the country's opposition parties.

Either way, Pakistan will serve as an interesting test case for major non-Arab Muslim states around the world, both analysts said.

Turkey and Iran have already come out in support of Qatar, promising food aid andsending troops to the country this week.

READ MORE: Qatar's ambassador to US discusses diplomatic crisis

Other countries with major Muslim populations such as Indonesia, Malaysia and Nigeria have remained largely neutral, so far.

Some smaller countries, such as the island nations of Mauritius and Maldives have joined the boycott of Qatar.

"A lot of the Muslim states don't want to get sucked into this," Dorsey said. 

"What you'll see is countries will try and muddle through this, maybe take some sort of step [to isolate Qatar], but stopping short of fully taking sides. The Saudis and Emiratis may not find that sufficient, so it remains to be seen what happens if and when [they] try to put Muslim countries against the wall."
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Hmm Aljazeera is playing games here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

I hope for Pakistan's sake they do stay out of this, however IMO Pakistan's silence alone is a show of support to Qatar, if they were to openly approach the Qatari's, expect bombs to be going off all over Pakistan the same week.

However having said that, sometimes taking sides is better then not.....


----------



## Muhammed45

Baloch Pakistani said:


> *Breaking News ..................... Breaking News........................
> 
> The new Map of Qatar has just been released.
> 
> View attachment 402615
> 
> 
> *


Bro, we are not thinking about annexation of Qatar unlike Saudis, that makes them feel safe on our side. 
I don't approve Qatari Emir's support for extremists in Syria and beloved holy lands of Iraq but the people of Qatar due to the huge blockade from ARAB BROTHERS LOL, is truly in danger. First of all we will do our human job in Ramazan and then inshallah will use Qatar's influence to put an end to the dirty life of extremists in Syria and Iraq. 
@TheCamelGuy Qatar is coming back to us, why not saying welcome?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matmat26

)


----------



## Avicenna

Sinopakfriend said:


> With one grand move the entire ME has been sharply divided. Whoever thought it is a true strategist.
> 
> Only question is of timing. Obviously the news of terror financing has been around since long. Why the sudden rush now? Also, this charge against Qatar cuts both ways!
> 
> Eygpte wants UN to act. KSA is not budging from its goal of total submission of Doha to KSA.
> 
> Turkey has jumped in the middle of the mess.
> 
> Iran got attacked at its seat of power in Tehran in broad day light.
> 
> Now the Kurds are joinning KSA... which is essentially an implied or even direct threat to Turkish state.
> 
> Even if this 'crisis' is solved in a couple of weeks.. the great rift that is created by this event is not going to be fixed anytime soon.
> 
> Pak must stay away from this...only option for Pak is to support all fighting parties.
> 
> However, Pak must never let Turkish Territorial Integrity to come in question at all costs. This is Imperative!
> 
> Pak must learn to show respect to those in GCC who show equal respect back and take a studied distance from those who don't.
> 
> CPEC, its completion and protection has to be the only Focus of Pak.



Buddy, look at the genius of whoever has designed this. It has to be coming from Tel Aviv or Washington. And dont think Pakistan is not a part of this eventually. The best thing is for these countries to prevent this from becoming a hot war. Man i hope this de-esclates. But the true colors of SA,UAE and Egypt have been shown. Pro-Israeli muppets. In thet is absolutely imperative for Turkey and Pakistan to remain strong. Any threat against Turkish territorial integrity is a game changer. But also, Pakistan may very well be a target for something similar eventually. Dont forget about the nuclear capability. What Israel and the West eventually want are neutered, de-militarized, ineffectual muslim nation states who perpetually fight against one another like fiefdoms. This is a NASTY NASTY move by the west. And as usual "muslim" leaderships are too stupid to see it.

This idiot chicken hawk Ralph Peters came up with several years ago. Not saying this is the acutally model but just illustrating that this line of thinking does exist in Washington. Now that Trump et al. are in charge, these anti-islamic people will be able to carry out their agenda just like the neocons did with Bush Jr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Avicenna said:


> Buddy, look at the genius of whoever has designed this. It has to be coming from Tel Aviv or Washington. And dont think Pakistan is not a part of this eventually. The best thing is for these countries to prevent this from becoming a hot war. Man i hope this de-esclates. But the true colors of SA,UAE and Egypt have been shown. Pro-Israeli muppets. In thet is absolutely imperative for Turkey and Pakistan to remain strong. Any threat against Turkish territorial integrity is a game changer. But also, Pakistan may very well be a target for something similar eventually. Dont forget about the nuclear capability. What Israel and the West eventually want are neutered, de-militarized, ineffectual muslim nation states who perpetually fight against one another like fiefdoms. This is a NASTY NASTY move by the west. And as usual "muslim" leaderships are too stupid to see it.
> 
> This idiot chicken hawk Ralph Peters came up with several years ago. Not saying this is the acutally model but just illustrating that this line of thinking does exist in Washington. Now that Trump et al. are in charge, these anti-islamic people will be able to carry out their agenda just like the neocons did with Bush Jr.



I just have an issue with the Balochistan part. Rest sounds fine and dandy to me.

This Ralph Peter guy can sit and talk with us on that.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Avicenna said:


> Buddy, look at the genius of whoever has designed this. It has to be coming from Tel Aviv or Washington. And dont think Pakistan is not a part of this eventually. The best thing is for these countries to prevent this from becoming a hot war. Man i hope this de-esclates. But the true colors of SA,UAE and Egypt have been shown. Pro-Israeli muppets. In thet is absolutely imperative for Turkey and Pakistan to remain strong. Any threat against Turkish territorial integrity is a game changer. But also, Pakistan may very well be a target for something similar eventually. Dont forget about the nuclear capability. What Israel and the West eventually want are neutered, de-militarized, ineffectual muslim nation states who perpetually fight against one another like fiefdoms. This is a NASTY NASTY move by the west. And as usual "muslim" leaderships are too stupid to see it.
> 
> This idiot chicken hawk Ralph Peters came up with several years ago. Not saying this is the acutally model but just illustrating that this line of thinking does exist in Washington. Now that Trump et al. are in charge, these anti-islamic people will be able to carry out their agenda just like the neocons did with Bush Jr.





My Friend,


It does appear the Col. Kurtz has entered the Grand ME Theatre... first he was only active in Iraq, Syria and Pak through hellhole of AF.

My, friend Elliot did saw the Truth long before I was born. Kurtz loves to be the beat of Heart of Darkness.

I fear the current farce of Qatar episode is but a smokescreen. Long game Kurtz wishes to play... last game really. If he can't succeed then its time to pronounce, *Mista Kurtz he dead!*

The gates of forts are mostly opened from inside, less costly. Pak elites are the biggest threat to Pak State and People.

The maps are indeed one more variation of the old imperial project. Nothing new under the Sun. All stories have been told. Only thing left is settings and descriptions.

We must wish for Peace for our Shared Humanity.

Regards,

SPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

El Sidd said:


> I just have an issue with the Balochistan part. Rest sounds fine and dandy to me.
> 
> This Ralph Peter guy can sit and talk with us on that.



why would you be ok with this?


----------



## El Sidd

Avicenna said:


> why would you be ok with this?



Doesn't concern Pakistan apart from that Balochistan bit.


----------



## Avicenna

you better believe it does. what do you think is the objective of that maps designer?


----------



## Somali-Turk

Eritrea rejects plans to cut ties with Qatar.Somalia,ethiopia stays neutral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Qatar-Gulf crisis: All the latest updates*
*The latest news after Arab Gulf countries cut diplomatic ties with Qatar and suspended Doha-bound flights.*




*SUMMARY*

Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain, Egypt, Yemen, eastern government of Libya, Maldives, Mauritius, Mauritania, and Senegal cut diplomatic ties with Qatar
Jordan and Djibouti downgrade diplomatic relations with Qatar
US: No change planned for military base
Qatari aviation, exports, banks affected
The latest developments since four Arab countries cut ties with Qatar on Monday morning. (All times local.)

To jump to the first update on Friday, click here

*2:15pm - Saudi tourism ministry orders facilities to remove Al Jazeera from available TV channels *


The Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage issued a circular in the early hours of Friday, ordering all "tourist facilities" to remove satellite channels that include religious, political or moral violations, including the Al Jazeera Media Network. 


The circular read: "All tourist facilities must commit to choosing the appropriate TV channels in line with the official Saudi TV channels … and not to operate channels deviant to the Islamic religion or the state's policies, or morals."


It added: "The authority ensures the importance of removing all the 'Al Jazeera channels' from the list of available channels in rooms and other tourism accommodation facilities in order to prevent anyone who violates this circular from facing penalties, which could amount to 100,000 Saudi riyals ($26,600) or the revocation of their license, or both."

View image on Twitter






Follow

هيئة السياحة والتراث 

✔@SctaSa
هيئة السياحة تصدر تعميما لكل المرافق السياحية بحذف الفضائيات التي تتضمن مخالفات دينية أو سياسية أو أخلاقية بما فيها شبكة الجزيرة القطرية.

*1:28pm - Germany calls for an end to Qatar blockade*

German Foreign Minister Sigmar Gabriel called for an end to the land, sea and air blockade imposed by Arab countries on Qatar after a meeting with Qatari Foreign Minister Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman Al Thani in Wolfenbuettel, Germany.


Gabriel also called for increased diplomatic efforts to resolve the crisis.


"We are convinced that now is the hour of diplomacy and we must talk to each other," he told reporters 


"Along with our American colleagues but above all our colleagues in the region, we must try to find solutions, especially lifting the sea and air blockades," he said.

*12:15pm - Saudi-led bloc list 'arbitrary'*

The UK-based Arab Organisation for Human Rights (AOHR) called the Saudi bloc's list "arbitrary", saying it "was clearly made up arbitrarily, to serve political agendas, without relying on any evidence or an impartial judicial authority". 


AOHR also said: "The exact legal definition and crime of 'terrorism' needs to be determined by a neutral judicial authority, which is not available in these countries [Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Egypt, and Bahrain]."


The independent group also warned that the list violated clear laws against defamation, as the reputation of individuals and charitable organisations is put at risk.

*11:45am - Qatar FM calls blockade 'violation of international law' *

Qatar's Foreign Minister Mohammed bin Abdulrahman Al Thani on Friday said the blockade of his country is a violation of international law.


"These procedures that were taken have clear violations of international law and international humanitarian law. They will not have a positive impact on the region but a negative one," he said during a joint press conference with his German counterpart during a visit to Germany. 

*11:30am - Qatar rejects Saudi-led bloc's 'terror' list *

Qatar on Friday rejected allegations of supporting individuals and groups blacklisted as "terrorists" by a bloc of Arab neighbours that has imposed an economic blockade on it amid a major diplomatic fallout.


The Qatari government said the list of 59 people and 12 groups, with ties to Qatar, "reinforces allegations that hold no foundation".

*10:15am - Five days on, five things to know about the Qatar-Gulf rift*

Despite mediation efforts led by Kuwait, the standoff continues five days into the dispute between Saudi and its allies, and Qatar. We look at some of the key points of the ongoing rift. 


*Economic blockade*: Along with the severing of diplomatic ties, a Riyadh-led blockade was imposed against Doha. Saudi, which shares the only land border with Qatar, shut the crossing and halted transport of goods into its gas-rich neighbour. Saudi, UAE and Bahrain also close their airspace to flights from and to Qatar. Qatari citizens were ordered out of the three countries and sea links were cut. 


*Turkey sending troops:* Following the threats made against Qatar, its close ally Turkey voted to to accelerate the deployment of troops to its base in the peninsula.


*Media attacks: *As accusations heated up, Saudi signalled that it was escalating the row in the media sphere - first by shutting down the local office of the Doha-based Al Jazeera Media Network. Days before the diplomatic spat boiled over, Al Jazeera's websites were already blocked in Saudi, UAE, Bahrain and Egypt.


*Trump's tweets: *In the first hours of the diplomatic scuffle, US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said it is important that the GCC members remain "unified". Tillerson's assurances, however, were thrown in doubt after US President Donald Trump wrote a post on social media referencing Qatar when he said leaders of the Middle East had stated that they "would take a hard line on funding extremism". He later made a phone call to Qatar's leader to offer help in resolving the crisis. Instead of diffusing the already heated situation, Trump's tweets only led to more discord.


*'Terror list': *On Thursday evening, a joint action by Saudi, UAE, Bahrain and Egypt placed 59 individuals and 12 organisations on a "terror list". It includes the Muslim Brotherhood spiritual leader Yousuf al-Qaradawi and 18 prominent Qataris. On Friday, Qatar dismissed the list as "baseless" allegations that "hold no foundation in fact". 


Read the full story here. 

*7:15am - UAE minister calls Qatar to 'change course'*

Anwar Gargash, minister of state affairs for the United Arab Emirates accused Qatar of escalating the crisis by seeking help from Turkey and Iran.


"The request for political protection from two non-Arab countries and military protection from one of them could be a new tragic and comic chapter," he wrote on Twitter late on Thursday.


Gargash also called Qatar to "change its course" and "abandon its stubbornness".

*5:30am - US senators push for strategy amid crisis*

"We've got to be concerned about putting our thumb too heavily on one side of the scale when we are dealing with people in the region we want to maintain a relationship with," Senator Bob Corker, the Republican chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, told Al Jazeera.
*1:20am - Arab nations add Qatar residents, charities to 'terrorism' lists*

Four Arab countries that cut ties with Qatar designated dozens of people with alleged links to Doha as "terrorists", intensifying a row that threatens the region's stability.

Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt, and Bahrain said in a statement published by the Saudi state news agency that 59 people - including Muslim Brotherhood spiritual leader Yousuf al-Qaradawi - and 12 entities, among them Qatari-funded charities, were named on the "terrorism" list.

*01:10am - Qatar urges citizens to take high-road on social media*

Qatar's communications office issued a statement urging citizens and residents to mind "Islamic and Arab values" on social media during the standoff with Gulf neighbours.

"Based on the principles of our true Islamic religion, our humanitarian values and our authentic Qatari culture, we call on all those who live on this good land to rise and continue to avoid responding similarly to the abuses that spread in various means of mass communication. We also call upon you to show more responsibility, of which you are well known, and not to insult countries, their leaders or peoples," the statement said.
*00:55am - UN chief wades into Qatar-Gulf 'We are not ready to surrender'*

Qatar's Foreign Minister Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman Al Thani has said the Gulf rift is threatening the stability of the entire region.


He also said diplomacy was still Doha's preferred option and there would never be a military solution to the problem.


Qatar had never experienced this type of hostility, even from an enemy country, he said.


"No one has the right to intervene in our foreign policy."


"We are not ready to surrender, and will never be ready to surrender, the independence of our foreign policy."


He also said the Emir of Qatar would not travel to Washington for GCC crisis talks suggested by US President Donald Trump because he did not want to leave his country while it is "in blockade".

*3:45pm - Chad recalls its ambassador from Qatar*

Chad has recalled its ambassador from Qatar with the country's foreign ministry calling involved in the Gulf diplomatic crisis to use dialogue to resolve the dispute.

*2pm - Bahrain bans showing sympathy to Qatar*

Bahrain is warning the island's media outlets not to "publish or circulate anything that condones or justifies Qatari policies by any means".


Bahrain's Information Affairs Ministry said on Thursday that those who do publish material sympathetic to Qatar "will be held responsible".


"Any expression of sympathy with the government of Qatar or opposition to the measures taken by the government of Bahrain, whether through social media, Twitter or any other form of communication, is a criminal offence punishable by up to five years in prison and a fine," the ministry statement said.
*1:50pm - UAE blocks access to Qatar Airways website*

The United Arab Emirates has blocked access to the website of Qatar Airways. It began on Thursday and follows the UAE blocking access to a series of Qatari media websites, including those of Al Jazeera media network.

*1:25pm - Bahrain FM demands Doha shun Iran*

Bahrain has reiterated on Thursday a demand that Qatar distance itself from Iran and stop support for "terrorist" groups. "Qatar has to redress its path and has to go back to all previous commitments, it has to stop media campaigns and has to distance itself from our number one enemy, Iran," Bahrain's Foreign Minister Sheikh Khalid bin Ahmed al-Khalifa told Saudi-owned Asharq al-Awsat newspaper. "It has to realise its interests are with us, not with another country that conspires against us, wants to dominate and divide us. It has to stop supporting terrorist organisations, Sunni or Shia, and its policy has to be for the benefit of its people."

*12:32pm - Pakistan to continue LNG imports from Qatar*

Pakistan's government says it will continue to import liquefied natural gas (LNG) from Qatar under a 15-year $1bn deal signed last year. 


Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, Pakistan's federal minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources, said since no sanctions have been imposed on Qatar by the UN, Islamabad and Doha were bound to abide by the agreement.

*11:44am - Qatari stock market rebounds*

Qatar's stock index has rebounded in early trade after losing 9.7 percent since the start of the diplomatic crisis earlier this week. 


The market was up 2.5 percent with all 17 companies that have a market capitalisation of over $1bn rebounding. 

*10:15am - UAE postal group suspends all services to Qatar*

Emirates Post Group has halted postal services to Qatar from all of its postal offices in the United Arab Emirates until further notice, the country's state news agency reported. All as yet undelivered items will be returned with the corresponding postal fees according to procedures and regulations.

*8:00am - France's Macron calls all sides to 'pursue dialogue'*

For the second time in 24 hours, French President Emmanuel Macron on Wednesday held a phone conversation with Qatari Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani to discuss efforts to solve the crisis in the Gulf. Macron expressed France's readiness to act as a mediator and stressed the importance of dialogue in order to preserve stability in the region. The French president also spoke to Saudi King Salman and Iranian President Hassan Rouhani and "invited all parties to pursue dialogue". 

*5:25am - Qatar's defence ministry plays down border report*

A news report that Qatar's military was put on high alert on the country's southern border with Saudi Arabia is downplayed. "The ministry of defence is always on alert to protect the borders of the state of Qatar from a 360-degree approach - land, sea and air - 24 hours a day, every day of the year," said a ministry statement sent to Al Jazeera.

*3:40am - Trump calls UAE's crown prince over crisis*

US President Donald Trump spoke with Crown Prince Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan of the United Arab Emirates, a White House statement said. "Most importantly, the leaders agreed on the importance of implementing agreements reached in Riyadh to counter extremism and to combat the funding of terrorist groups. Additionally, the president emphasised the importance of maintaining a united Gulf Cooperation Council to promote regional stability, but never at the expense of eliminating funding for radical extremism or defeating terrorism."

*2:30pm - Pakistan expresses concern *

Pakistan's parliament has expressed its "deep concern" over the Gulf diplomatic rift, but government stops short of taking a side. 


A resolution, passed by parliament on Thursday, called "upon all countries to show restraint and resolve all differences through dialogue". 


Nafees Zakaria, the Pakistani foreign office spokesman, also said on Thursday that "Pakistan believes in unity among Muslim countries and has made consistent and serious efforts for its promotion ... We are therefore concerned at the situation." Zakaria refused to comment on whether the country had taken any steps to mediate the crisis or was also considering severing ties with Qatar. 


Pakistan's relationship with Saudi Arabia and the UAE is based on close diplomatic ties, but also deep economic relations. In the past it has resisted pressure to wade into regional conflict in the Middle East.


Pakistan's Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif also holds close ties with the ruling families in both Saudi Arabia and Qatar.


"Of all Muslim nations, Pakistan is probably in the most difficult position," James Dorsey, a specialist on Pakistan's relations with Gulf countries, told Al Jazeera

*condemned Saudi Arabia's decision to close the Riyadh office of Qatar's Al Jazeera media network.*


*The media rights group, also known as RSF, said Al Jazeera was a "collateral victim of (the) diplomatic offensive against Qatar".*
*8:20pm - Qatar's National Committee for Human Rights demands end of sanctions*

*The government body said: "Such decisions violate the private ownership rights since thousands in the GCC own residences, factories and business within the GCC and the travel ban will prevent them from attending to their business and carrying out their business and access to their properties. These sanctions also violate the citizens within the GCC their rights to health and work access."
*
*It also said: "National Committee for Human Rights in Qatar warn of more violations that may take place that can affect the peace and security of the GCC as a whole and the dangerous repercussions that these sanctions will lead to."
*
*8:15pm - Trump holds a phone conversation with Qatar's Emir*

*US President Donald Trump has spoken by telephone with Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani, expressing readiness to participate in the efforts to resolve the crisis in the GCC.
*
*The White House statement: "The president emphasised the importance of all countries in the region working together to prevent the financing of terrorist organisations and stop the promotion of extremist ideology. The president reiterated that a united Gulf Cooperation Council and a strong United States-Gulf Cooperation Council partnership are critical to defeating terrorism and promoting regional stability. The president offered to help the parties resolve their differences, including through a meeting at the White House if necessary."
*
*8pm - Turkish parliament approves troop deployment in Qatar*

*Turkey's parliament has approved a legislation allowing its troops to be deployed to a Turkish military base in Qatar.
*
*The bill, first drafted in May, passed with 240 votes in favour, largely with support from the ruling AK Party and nationalist opposition MHP.
*
*7:50pm - Top Emirati diplomat says leaked emails were true*

*Anwar Gargash, the UAE foreign minister, has acknowledged that leaked emails published by news outlets from Emirati ambassador to the US were true.
*
*7:40pm - Kuwait's Emir meets two top officials in the UAE*

*Kuwait's Emir Sheikh Sabah Al Ahmad Al Sabah met in Dubai with Abu Dhabi's Crown Prince Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan and Dubai's ruler Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum to try and mediate a growing diplomatic rift over Qatar. No details have emerged about their discussions.
*
*7:30pm - Senegal cuts diplomatic ties with Qatar*

*Senegal's foreign ministry has recalled its ambassador from Qatar, saying it was acting in solidarity with other countries in the Gulf who had cut diplomatic ties with Doha.
*
*7pm - Turkey debates law for military support for Qatar*

*Turkey's parliament has begun debating legislation for increased military cooperation with Qatar in an apparent move to support the country amid its dispute with Saudi Arabia and other regional nations.
*
*Separate bills for the training of military personnel and the deployment of troops to a Turkish military base in Qatar were moved up parliament's agenda on Wednesday.
*
*5:10pm - Qatar brings stranded passengers from Saudi via Oman*

*Qatar Airways has chartered three flights on Oman Air to bring passengers from Saudi Arabia's Jeddah to Qatar's Doha. All passengers arrived safely home via Oman's capital Muscat late on Tuesday, the airline said on Wednesday.
*
*The airline has also organised a flight with Kuwait Airlines on Wednesday to transport remaining passengers from Saudi Arabia to Doha via Kuwait. The flight will depart at 19:15 local time on Wednesday.
*
*Qatar Airways said it is supporting its staff affected by the situation in Saudi Arabia, the UAE, the Kingdom of Bahrain and Egypt due to suspension of operations in those countries.
*
*All passengers booked on affected flights will be provided with alternative options, including the option of a full refund on any unused tickets and free rebooking to the nearest alternative Qatar Airways network destination.
*
*5pm - Emirati diplomat: 'Nothing to negotiate' with Qatar*

*Anwar Gargash, the foreign minister of the UAE, has said "there's nothing to negotiate" with Qatar, signaling Arab countries trying to isolate Doha won't back down.
*
*4:15pm - France urges Qatar to answer neighbours' questions*

*Christophe Castaner, the French government spokesman, said his country was not taking sides in the Gulf spat, but said "Qatar must be completely transparent and answer precisely the questions that have been asked notably by its neighbours".
*
*4pm - Turkish exporters ready to meet Qatar's food, water demand*

*Mehmet Buyukeksi, chairman of the Turkish Exporters Assembly (TIM), has said that exporters stood ready to fill the gap after the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Saudi Arabia cut trade ties with Qatar.
*
*1:50pm - UAE port 'eases restrictions'*

*Abu Dhabi Petroleum Ports Authority has eased restrictions on cargoes going to and from Qatar, Reuters news agency reports. 
*

*A new circular states all vessels carrying the Qatari flag and vessels owned or operated by Qatar are not allowed into its petroleum port, removing a reference to vessels arriving from or destined to Qatar.
*
*1:30pm - UAE wants change in Qatar's policies*

*The UAE wants to change Qatar's policies, not "its regime", Saudi-owned Al Arabiya television said citing a government official.
*
*12:30pm - Kuwait emir heading to Abu Dhabi*

*Sheikh Sabah Al Ahmad Al Jaber Al Sabah has flown to Abu Dhabi to continue talks on resolving the Gulf crisis. *
*
11am - Moscow: No proof Russian hackers involved in Qatar crisis*

*Moscow has dismissed allegations that Russian hackers helped spark the diplomatic crisis around Qatar, after CNN reported that US officials believed they planted a false news story. 
*

*"We're getting tired of reacting to unsubstantiated banalities," Andrei Krutskikh, a Kremlin advisor on cybersecurity, told the Interfax news agency.
*

*"Whatever happens it is hackers. It's a stale claim and as ever there is zero evidence, and conclusions are drawn before the incident is even investigated," he said.
*
*9:50am - Etihad Airways: Qataris barred from travel/transit via UAE *

*Abu Dhabi state-owned Etihad Airways said all travellers holding Qatari passports are currently prohibited from travelling to or transiting through the United Arab Emirates as part of government instructions.
*

*Expatriates residing in Qatar and in possession of a Qatari residence visa will also not be eligible for visa on arrival in the UAE, Etihad spokesman said in an email.
*
*8:30am - UAE bans show of sympathy towards Qatar *

*"Strict and firm action will be taken against anyone who shows sympathy or any form of bias towards Qatar, or against anyone who objects to the position of the United Arab Emirates, whether it be through the means of social media, or any type of written, visual or verbal form," Gulf News quoted UAE Attorney-General Hamad Saif al-Shamsi as saying.
*

*Offenders could be punished with a jail term of up to 15 years and a fine of at least 500,000 dirhams ($136,000), Gulf News reported. 
*
*7:40am - Hamas 'shocked' by Saudi comments on Qatar*

*Saudi Foreign Minister Adel al-Jubeir told reporters in Paris on Tuesday that Qatar must sever ties with Hamas and its historic parent, the Muslim Brotherhood.
*

*Hamas said in a statement early on Wednesday that Jubeir's remarks "constitute a shock for our Palestinian people and the Arab and Islamic nations." 
*
*6:30am - Qataris banned from Qantas flights to Dubai *

*Qatari nationals will not be allowed to board Qantas flights to Dubai because the UAE has banned them from passing through its airports, an executive at the Australian airline has said.
*

*The UAE had already said Qatari nationals would not be allowed to enter the country or cross its points of entry, although the practical effects on airline passengers had been unclear until now.
*
*5:10am - Mauritanians protest in front of Qatar embassy*

*In a show of solidarity with Qatar, people in capital Nouakchott demonstrated outside of the Qatari embassy against its government's decision to severe ties with the Gulf state.*
*4:05am - Qatari ambassador to US discusses crisis*

*"All these issues are based on fabricated allegations. There is no proof," Meshal bin Hamad Al Thani told Al Jazeera's Shihab Rattansi.
*

*"There's proof that Qatar is combating terrorism. In Riyadh, Qatar was commended on that. Our commitment to the US is a solid commitment, and our commitment to the region is also solid, so this is not a question," the ambassador said.
*
*1:56am - Qatar's gas exports unaffected*

*ExxonMobil Corp says production and exports of liquefied natural gas from Qatar have not been affected. 
*

*The growing diplomatic rift has raised concerns about global access to Qatar's LNG, especially after some regional ports in the Gulf said they would not accept Qatari-flagged vessels.
*
*1:48am - Trump talks to Saudi King Salman*

*"The two leaders discussed the critical goals of preventing the financing of terrorist organisations and eliminating the promotion of extremism by any nation in the region," according to a White House statement. 
*

*"The president underscored that a united Gulf Cooperation Council is critical to defeating terrorism and promoting regional stability."
*
*1:35am - Mauritania breaks diplomatic ties with Qatar*

*"The state of Qatar has linked its policies ... in support of terrorist organisations and the propagation of extremist ideas," said a statement from the ministry of foreign affairs of the West African country, a member of the Arab League.
*
*1:10am - Pentagon chief speaks to Qatar's defence minister*

*US Secretary of Defence Jim Mattis has spoken by phone with his Qatari counterpart. No details of the talks were given, Reuters news agency quoted a source as saying. 
*
*The Pentagon earlier renewed praise of Qatar for hosting a vital US air base and for its "enduring commitment to regional security". 
*
*00:30am - Moroccan airline halts Doha transit flights*

*Royal Air Maroc (RAM) has announced that it had to suspend transit flights via Doha to and from UAE, Yemen, Saudi Arabia and Egypt due to the cancellation of flights from Qatar to these countries.
*

*RAM's direct flights continue to operate to and from Qatar to Morocco.*
*11:51pm - Erdogan criticises Qatar sanctions, wants stronger ties*

*Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said "the sanctions taken against Qatar are not good".
*

*"Turkey will continue and develop our ties with Qatar, as with all our friends who have supported us in the most difficult moments," he added in reference to last year's failed coup.
*
*11:20pm - Jordan downgrades relations with Qatar*

*Jordan has said it will downgrade its diplomatic representation with Qatar after examining the "cause of the crisis" in the Gulf.
*

*The country also revoked the license of Al Jazeera media network, Jordan's government spokesman Mohammad al-Momani said.*
*Saudi Arabia: Qatar must 'change policies'*

*Saudi Arabia's foreign minister has said the damage caused by economic measures taken by some Arab states against Qatar should convince it change its policies.
*

*Qatar must end its support for Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood, the foreign minister said.
*

*"We believe that common sense and logic and will convince Qatar to take the right steps," Adel al-Jubeir said in Paris.
*

*"The decisions that were made were very strong and will have a fairly large cost on Qatar and we do not believe that Qataris want to sustain those costs."
*
*8:30pm - IATA calls for restoring air links with Qatar*

*The International Air Transport Association has called on the countries that acted against Qatar to restore air links with the country, warning of major travel disruptions. 
*

*"Of course, we accept that countries have the right to close their borders," said IATA director general Alexandre de Juniac. "But connectivity with Qatar must be restored as quickly as possible."
*
*7:25pm - French president keen to seek resolution of Gulf spat*

*The president of France, Emmanuel Macron, has told Qatari Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani in a phone conversation that he plans to seek ways to reduce tensions between Qatar and its neighbours.
*
*7:22pm - Pentagon grateful to Qatar*

*Pentagon has said the US military is grateful for Qatar's support of US army presence in the country and "enduring commitment to regional security". 
*
*The spokesperson declined to comment on US President Donald Trump's tweets.*
*4:45pm - Trump tweets on Qatar again*

*US President Donald Trump on Twitter: "So good to see the Saudi Arabia visit with the King and 50 countries already paying off." 
*
*"They said they would take a hard line on funding extremism, and all reference was pointing to Qatar. Perhaps this will be the beginning of the end to the horror of terrorism!"
*
*3:45pm - Philippines bars workers travel to Qatar*

*The Philippine government temporarily has suspended the deployment of Filipino workers to Qatar, the labour secretary said. Silvestre Bello said there was no plan yet to repatriate more than 200,000 Filipino workers in Qatar.
*
*3:06pm - US President Donald Trump tweets*

*For the first time since the crisis unfolded, Trump has weighed in. His tweet: "During my recent trip to the Middle East I stated that there can no longer be funding of Radical Ideology. Leaders pointed to Qatar - look!"
*
*12:20pm - Saudi suspends Qatar Airways licence*

*According to the Saudi press, transport authorities in Saudi have cancelled Qatar Airways' licence to operate in Saudi Arabia. 
*

*The authorities have also decided to close all Qatar's Airways offices in the kingdom.
*
*11:50am - BeIn sports network appears blocked in UAE*

*Authorities and telecommunications companies did not provide further details. BeIN acquired Al Jazeera's sports channels in 2013.
*
*11:20am - UAE demands guarantees before mending Qatar ties*

*"We need a guaranteed roadmap to rebuild confidence after our covenants were broken," UAE State Minister for Foreign Affairs Anwar Gargash said on Twitter.
*

*Gargash accused Doha of turning to "money and media and partisanship and extremism" in a series of tweets early on Tuesday. Qatar has denied the allegations.
*
*10:00am - Qatar stocks rebound in early trade*

*Qatar's stock market rebounded in early trade on Tuesday after plunging 7.3 percent on Monday.
*
*The Qatari stock index was up 2.7 percent after half an hour of trade; it rose as much as 3.2 percent at one stage.
*
*9:20am - Aluminium exports from Qatar blocked*

*Exports of aluminium from the Qatalum metals plant in Qatar have been blocked by the UAE, Norway's Norsk Hydro said.
*

*Norsk Hydro owns a 50 percent stake on the Qatalum joint venture, which produces more than 600,000 tonnes per year of primary aluminium to customers in Asia, Europe and the United States.
*

*"Most Qatalum shipments normally go through the large Jebel Ali port in UAE, but this port looks to be closed for all Qatar shipments from Tuesday morning," Norsk Hydro said in a statement.
*
*8:23am - Qatar Airways suspends flights to UAE, Egypt, Bahrain*

*Qatar Airways has cancelled flights to Bahrain, Egypt and the United Arab Emiratesfrom Tuesday until further notice, the airline said on its website, a day after it had suspended flights to Saudi Arabia.
*

*The airline said passengers holding a confirmed Qatar Airways ticket to any of the four countries between June 5 and July 6 are permitted to rebook their flights up to 30 days after their current departure date.
*

*Qatar Airways said its offices will continue to operate as normal in affected countries until further notice.
*
*8:00am - Erdogan holds talks on lowering tensions*

*Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan spoke by phone with the leaders of Qatar, Russia, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia on lowering tensions, presidential sources tells Al Jazeera.
*

*"There were no indications [of a crisis] whatsoever" in the latest GCC meeting, or the American-Islamic-Arab summit. 
*

*He said the emir of Kuwait was travelling to Saudi Arabia on Tuesday to assist in "containing the crisis". 
*

*Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani will give a speech to the nation on Tuesday to address the situation.
*

*He added there's a big question mark over the future of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC). 
*

*"There was an unprecedented escalation from the [Gulf] mass media ... but Qatar has not met this escalation with escalation."
*
*10:40pm - Kuwait calls for restraint*

*Kuwait's Emir Sheikh Sabah Al Ahmad Al Sabah has called Qatar's Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani and "urged him for restraint and not to take any measure that could escalate" the situation in the Gulf, according to the state-run KUNA news agency.
*
*8:30pm - Saudi banks asked to sell Qatari Riyals*

*Saudi Arabia's central bank asks local banks to sell Qatari riyals and not to buy any more, local media and Reuters report.
*
*8:30pm - Turkey is seeking to resolve Gulf spat*

*Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan is "actively involved" in efforts to resolve the diplomatic spat between Qatar and its neighbours, according to Turkey's Deputy Prime Minister Numan Kurtulmus.
*
*8pm - US military has 'no plans' for change*

*The US military's Central Command says it has "no plans to change our posture in Qatar" amid a Gulf diplomatic crisis. Major Adrian JT Rankine-Galloway said in a statement that US military aircraft continue to fly missions in Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria from Qatar's Al-Udeid airbase.
*
*7:30pm - Egypt airspace to close on Tuesday*

*Egypt's ministry of civil aviation has announced that the country's airspace will be closed to Qatari flights starting Tuesday 04:00 GMT.
*
*6:30pm - Israel praises anti-Qatar moves*

*Avigdor Lieberman, Israel's defence minister, has praised the measures against Qatar, saying: "There is no doubt that this opens very many possibilities of cooperation in the struggle against terror."
*
*6:25pm - Saudi shuts Al Jazeera office *

*Saudi Arabia has shut down Al Jazeera Media Network's local office, according to Saudi state media
*
*5:40pm - No Qatari vessels allowed in Saudi ports*

*The Saudi Ports Authority has notified shipping agents not to receive vessels carrying Qatari flags or ships owned by Qatari companies or individuals.
*
*5:10pm - Egypt suspends air and sea links*

*Egypt's foreign ministry said in a statement the country was suspending air and sea links to Qatar, citing national security.
*
*4:40pm - Turkey expresses 'sorrow'*

*Turkey is ready to help however it can to bring the disputes to a manageable level, said Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu, speaking at a joint news conference in Ankara.
*

*Cavusoglu also said: "Turkey sees the unity and solitary among Gulf states as our own unity."
*
*4pm - Iran's food 'can reach in 12 hours'*

*Food shipments sent from Iran can reach Qatar in 12 hours, said Reza Nourani, chairman of the union of exporters of agricultural products.
*
*3:30pm - UAE port to turn away Qatar-bound vessels*

*UAE's Port of Fujairah says all vessels flying the flag of Qatar or destined for Qatar will not be allowed to call at the port.
*
*3:30pm - Iran calls for dialogue*

*Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahram Ghasemi was quoted on the ministry's website as calling for a "clear and explicit dialogue" among the feuding nations. Iran says rising tensions among its Arab Gulf neighbours threaten the interests of everyone in the region.
*
*3:15pm - Maldives cuts ties with Qatar*

*Decision made because of the Maldives' "firm opposition to activities that encourage terrorism and extremism".
*
*3:10pm - Egypt recalls ambassador*

*Egypt's foreign ministry says it has given the Qatari ambassador in Cairo 48 hours to leave the country and has ordered its own envoy in Doha to return home, also within two days.
*
*2:50pm - Libya's Haftar cuts ties with Qatar*

*The faction led by Khalifa Haftar, one of three rival governments in Libya, announced it is cutting ties with Qatar.
*

*Haftar's foreign minister accuses Qatar of "harbouring terrorism".
*
*2pm - Saudi closes border with Qatar*

*Saudi Transport authority confirms immediate border closure with Qatar by land and by sea.
*
*1:30pm - Saudi border line up*

*Reports of trucks being lined up across the border in Saudi Arabia unable to enter Qatar.
*
*1:20pm - Updates from FIFA*

*Football's world governing body says it remains in "regular contact with Qatar".
*

*FIFA issued a short statement saying it has spoken with "the Qatar 2022 Local Organizing Committee and the Supreme Committee for Delivery Legacy handling matters relating to the 2022 FIFA World Cup".
*

*It said: "We have no further comments for the time being."
*
*1:15pm - Air Arabia flights suspended from Tuesday*

*Air Arabia, a low-cost airline based in the United Arab Emirates, said it is suspending flights to Qatar along with other Emirati airlines over a growing diplomatic crisis.
*

*Air Arabia says its flights will be suspended from Tuesday "until further notice".
*
*EXPLAINED: How diplomatic rift affects air travel

12:10pm - Saudia flights suspended from Monday*

*Saudi Arabian Airlines says it is suspending flights to the Qatari capital, Doha.
*

*The airline, also known as Saudia, posted on Twitter that it would be halting flights from Monday morning, without elaborating.
*
*11:05am - FlyDubai flights cancelled from Tuesday*

*Dubai's budget carrier FlyDubai says it has cancelled its flights to Qatar amid a diplomatic dispute between it and other Arab countries.
*

*The carrier said on Monday that, starting Tuesday, all flights would be suspended. It offered no other details.
*

*FlyDubai's decision follows that of Emirates and Etihad in cancelling flights to Doha.
*
*10:45am - Yemen cuts ties with Qatar*

*Yemen's internationally recognised government has cut relations with Qatar and says it supports the decision by the Saudi-led coalition to end Qatar's participation in the war on the Houthis in Yemen. Qatar has been part of the coalition since March 2015.
*

*The government of President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi says it severed ties with Qatar in part over its support of extremist groups in Yemen "in contradiction with the goals announced by the countries supporting the legitimate government".
*
*10:20am - Emirates flights cancelled from Tuesday*

*The Dubai-based airline Emirates says it is suspending flights to Qatar amid a growing diplomatic rift.
*

*Emirates said on its website on Monday that flights would be suspended until further notice starting Tuesday.
*
*10am - US urges GCC unity*

*US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson told reporters in Sydney: "It is important that the GCC remain a unified [front]".
*

*Tillerson does not expect the rift "to have any significant impact, if any impact at all, on the unified fight against terrorism".
*

*Qatar hosts the largest US military base in the Middle East.
*
*9:55am - Qatar's official reaction*

*Qatar says there is "no legitimate justification" for four Arab nations to cut diplomatic ties.
*

*Qatar also says the decision is a "violation of its sovereignty", vowing to its citizens that it will not affect them.
*
*READ: Qatar's reaction in full

8:35am - Etihad suspends flights from Tuesday*

*Abu Dhabi-based airline Etihad said it is suspending flights to Qatar from June 6 "until further notice".
*

*Etihad said its last flights would leave early Tuesday morning.
*

*Etihad gave no reason for the decision. It is the flag carrier of the United Arab Emirates.
*
*6:10am - UAE, Egypt cut ties with Qatar*

*The United Arab Emirates and Egypt have cut diplomatic ties with Qatar.
*

*Both the UAE and Egypt made the announcement on their state-run news agencies within minutes of each other.
*
*6am - Saudi cuts ties with Qatar*

*Saudi Arabia says it is cutting diplomatic ties to Qatar and it has pulled all Qatari troops from the ongoing war in Yemen.
*

*Saudi Arabia made the announcement via its state-run Saudi Press Agency early on Monday. It appeared to be timed in concert with an earlier announcement by Bahrain similarly cutting ties.
*

*The dispute between Qatar and the Gulf's Arab countries escalated recently over a hack of Qatar's state-run news agency. It has spiralled since.
*
*5:50am, Monday, June 5 - Bahrain cuts ties with Qatar*

*Bahrain says it is cutting diplomatic ties to Qatar amid a deepening rift between Gulf Arab nations.
*

*Bahrain's Foreign Affairs Ministry issued a statement early on Monday saying it would withdraw its diplomatic mission from the Qatari capital of Doha within 48 hours and that all Qatari diplomats should leave Bahrain within the same period.
*
*2:30am Thursday, June 1 - US talking to all sides involved in Gulf crisis*

*"We are continuing to talk to multiple members in the region. We'll continue to do that and monitor it," Sarah Sanders, deputy White House press secretary, told reporters aboard Air Force One.*
*Source: Al Jazeera and news agencies
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blondeturkish

Just when you think things could not get more complicated. It was Sunni vs Shia. Now it is Sunni vs Shia, Sunni vs Sunni Absolute monarchs vs democratically elected governments vs dictators vs .......... 

In the meantime the countries which should also be worried are the Philippines, Pakistan, Bangladesh and India who have millions of workers and who might be impacted if things get out control. People returning home and overseas remittances going down. 

Meanwhile the country with the worlds largest Muslim population, Indonesia is peacefully minding its own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

blondeturkish said:


> Meanwhile the country with the worlds largest Muslim population, Indonesia is peacefully minding its own business.


Well, except Aceh where first public sharia punishment has been conducted recently.


----------



## blondeturkish

xenon54 said:


> Well, except Aceh where first public sharia punishment has been conducted recently.


well that is bad


----------



## Divergent

A Saudi coalition airstrike killed a family of four in Sanaa, Yemen last night: an elderly woman, her daughter in law and her two little children- according to an Al Jazeera report. No wonder Saudi Arabia just banned hotels and tourist facilities from airing Al Jazeera, failure of which will result in a $27,000 fine and forced closure- after having shut all local Al Jazeera offices earlier this week. The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia epitomising authoritarianism with the passing of each day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New World

What an Irony

KSA, UAE, Bahrain and Egypt are isolating Qatar for its contacts with Iran and Israel. And Israel is Praising KSA, UAE, Bahrain and Egypt for Isolating Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

What the hell is wrong with the US, Trump saying one thing and Tillerson another lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

Fenasi Kerim said:


> What the hell is wrong with the US, Trump saying one thing and Tillerson another lol


They are just milking....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Trump has a big mouth buddy. He can't keep a secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*Abu Dhabi links with Israel exposed in leaked emails*

A group of hackers stole e-mails from the UAE's Ambassador to the United States account and threatened to release them in full on Saturday, exposing the UAE's ties to Israel and its incitement of anti-democratic movements within the Middle East.
The group, which calls itself "GlobalLeaks" and uses a Russian email account address, told reporters it will release every email in Yousef Al-Otaiba's account.

The hackers claim the full database shows a clear picture of the UAE's lobbying arm and detrimental effects on US interests abroad.

The group said the leaks "reveal how millions of dollars were used to hurt [the] reputation of American allies and cause policy changes," especially in regards to Qatar, Turkey, Israel, Egypt and the Muslim Brotherhood group as a whole. 

The e-mails also show a clear picture of the back-channels the UAE ambassador has taken to ensure the UAE's views on the Arab Spring and change in the region are promoted abroad.
The emails show a "growing link" between the UAE and pro-Israel think-tank, Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD). One of FDD’s senior councillors John Hannah "continued to exchange" a series of e-mails with Otaiba in which the two emphasise the positive relations between UAE officials and FDD.

Ironically, the FDD has on many occasions accused Saudi Arabia of promoting extremism within the region.

Just last month, on May 8, Hannah invited Otaiba to an event, intended to smear Qatar for its alleged support for the Muslim Brotherhood. Hannah asked Otaiba to spread the word, voicing "deep concern" of Qatar's support for democratically elected governments.

Anti-democratic sentiments were also displayed when the two "gloated" about their alleged role in catalysing the attempted coup of 2016 in Turkey.

A month after the Turkish coup attempt, Hannah sent Otaiba an article claiming that the UAE and FDD were both responsible in conspiring to orchestrate it. Hannah allegedly wrote to Otaiba saying that FDD is “honoured that we’re in your company”.

In 2013, Otaiba sent regular emails to contacts throughout Washington, praising the overthrow of deposed Egyptian president, Mohammed Morsi.
Following the Egypt coup, Otaiba sent an e-mail to former White House Chief of Staff Joshua Bolten on his views on the coup. He had reportedly told Bolten that by not siding with Sisi, the US would “be abandoning the moderates”.

The emails were reportedly provided by a paid whistle-blower from a think-tank based in Washington DC and a selected batch were released to various media outlets as proof.

It has not been confirmed or verified whether GlobalLeaks is connected to DC Leaks or the Kremlin.
Otaiba is well-known figure in US national security circles and has been named "the most charming man in Washington." He reportedly gave out iPads to journalists and other political types as Christmas presents. He has also participated in Pentagon strategy meetings at the invitation of the defence officials.




https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/news/2017/6/3/abu-dhabi-links-with-israel-exposed-in-leaked-emails


----------



## BaybarsHan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873311143263182848


----------



## The SC

Sinopakfriend said:


> With one grand move the entire ME has been sharply divided. Whoever thought it is a true strategist.
> 
> Only question is of timing. Obviously the news of terror financing has been around since long. Why the sudden rush now? Also, this charge against Qatar cuts both ways!
> 
> Eygpte wants UN to act. KSA is not budging from its goal of total submission of Doha to KSA.
> 
> Turkey has jumped in the middle of the mess.
> 
> Iran got attacked at its seat of power in Tehran in broad day light.
> 
> Now the Kurds are joinning KSA... which is essentially an implied or even direct threat to Turkish state.
> 
> Even if this 'crisis' is solved in a couple of weeks.. the great rift that is created by this event is not going to be fixed anytime soon.
> 
> Pak must stay away from this...only option for Pak is to support all fighting parties.
> 
> However, Pak must never let Turkish Territorial Integrity to come in question at all costs. This is Imperative!
> 
> Pak must learn to show respect to those in GCC who show equal respect back and take a studied distance from those who don't.
> 
> CPEC, its completion and protection has to be the only Focus of Pak.


A new game has just started in the middle east.. everyone is still confused about what is going on or what is expected to come out of it.. anyhow all we know till know is that the Status quo has been broken in the middle East..
Just imagine that Saudi gas will be an alternative for Europe via Egypt.. lower prices and drying up the alleged source of terrorism..

Trump: I thank Saudi Arabia and King Salman for the extraordinary historic summit



Fenasi Kerim said:


> What the hell is wrong with the US, Trump saying one thing and Tillerson another lol


Just playing bad cop, good cop..

The European energy market began to be affected by the dispute with Qatar, as prices rose because of the sudden change in the route of Qatar's gas tankers

http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-09/qatari-lng-diversions-shock-eu-gas-traders-as-crisis-intensifies

United Nations: We have a strong relationship with Qatar Charity and we have joint projects in Yemen, Syria and Iraq

United Nations: We commit ourselves to the terrorist classifications issued by our institutions and not to any other party

United Nations: We will not commit ourselves to any terrorist classifications issued by non-state actors

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A French magazine asked Al Jabir KSA's foreign minister: Is there a military solution with Qatar?
"I hope we do not get there" he said

France La Tribune: The Minister of Justice says that the tax advantages that were granted to Qatar will not last long. I think it is fair that there is a tax justice in France, noting that there will be a cancellation of the advantages granted to Qatar in 2008 by Nicolas Sarkozy


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump: orders Qatar to stop supporting terrorism immediately*

*Trump: Qatar has a history of financing terrorism at a very high level, And agreed with the US Secretary of State and military leaders that Qatar should stop financing terrorism now and the time has come to call on Qatar to stop supporting terrorism *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

# Erdogan: I have special hope from the Saudi authorities. You are the biggest in the Gulf and the strongest it is for you to be the crown of brotherhood and bring them together on one level

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qatar's schemes are unfair

Qatar has been trying to make international petrochemicals companies reluctant to invest in the Kingdom, and has been able to do so by offering fair and unfair competition to attract them and divert their direction and plans from the Kingdom towards Qatar, notably Philips International Petroleum, one of the largest US petrochemical companies, In the kingdom in 2002 after the conclusion of negotiations and close to the establishment of a large petrochemical complex in Jubail Industrial to produce 500 thousand tons of ethylene, which will be used in the production of 476 thousand tons of high density polyethylene and 50 thousand tons of hexane.

However, the talks suddenly and quickly turned to the Qatari side, which intervened to transfer the project from Qatar to Qatar. The decree issued by the Emir of Qatar established Qatar Chemical Company (QQM) as a Qatari shareholding company with a capital of $ 900 million. Qatar owns 51% of the project, Phillips, while the Saudi side considered the reluctance of Philips to invest in Jubail Industrial and the Kingdom in general, a major loss at a time when the company had taken advanced steps to establish the project in Jubail Industrial, which surprised a number of observers and interested economists.

Qatar grinds and tricks Philips against investment in the Kingdom

Especially since the president of Philips, Mr. John Mulva at the time, visited Jubail Industrial in 1998 with very high hopes to establish a joint petrochemical project in Jubail Industrial, confirming the decision of Philips to enter into the construction of a large petrochemical complex with Saudi participation with Saudi Aramco and SABIC. This was followed by the sending of specialists from Phelps to discuss the officials of the Royal Commission, Aramco and SABIC on the decision of the company to establish the complex in Jubail Industrial and start the study of site selection, while Philips has one of the advanced technology in the manufacture of polyethylene high density and possess more 80 licenses In this area.

But the wind went in what the ships do not want under the temptation of irrational Qatari, and preferred to achieve these aspirations and dreams that the president was talking on the ground in a surprising way followers who wanted to know why the company Philips to change its view of investment in Jubail Industrial, And preferred to set up their projects in the State of Qatar, which became after the establishment of this complex of the most important exporters of chemical fertilizers and petrochemicals in the world after the start of production of the complex in early 2001.

Kingdom and Bahrain boost their oil investments

Saudi Arabia and Bahrain have stepped up their joint investments in the oil sector through the Bapco refinery in Bahrain, the first and oldest oil refinery in the Arabian Gulf, and is now engaged in an expansion project that includes the replacement of the pipeline between Saudi Arabia and Bahrain in order to expand capacity capacity in cooperation with Saudi Aramco, Saudi Arabia and Bahrain contracts worth about 1.125 billion riyals, equivalent to 300 million dollars for the construction of a new oil pipeline between the two countries with a capacity of 350 thousand barrels per day is scheduled to start in 2018. While Bahrain depends on the production of Abu Saafa field, which is shared with Saudi Arabia to meet Most of its oil needs will replace the old pipeline with a capacity of 230 thousand barrels per day and will enable the Bahrain Petroleum Company (Bapco) to increase processing capacity in the Sitra refinery, which has a capacity of 267 thousand barrels per day.

While the capacity of the new pipeline is planned to increase to 400,000 barrels per day. The project is planned to be completed by the end of 2017 or early 2018, and will be subject to six months of trial operation. The old pipeline is likely to be out of service in the second half of 2018. Arabian Light crude oil will flow from Saudi Aramco's Baqeeq plant through the pipeline, 115 km of which 73 km in land and the rest of the distance under the waters of the Gulf.


----------



## 925boy

The SC said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump: orders Qatar to stop supporting terrorism immediately*
> 
> *Trump: Qatar has a history of financing terrorism at a very high level, And agreed with the US Secretary of State and military leaders that Qatar should stop financing terrorism now and the time has come to call on Qatar to stop supporting terrorism *



So the US govt knows Qatar is "funding" terrorism. so why no sanctions on Qatar or Qatari officials ALL THIS WHILE since US knows theyve been funding terrorists? Yup, welcome to US playing games when it comes to "terrorists" and their funders. So Qatar is funding terrorists(according to Trump) but Saudi Arabia isnt funding any? gimme a fukin break.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

925boy said:


> So the US govt knows Qatar is "funding" terrorism. so why no sanctions on Qatar or Qatari officials ALL THIS WHILE since US knows theyve been funding terrorists? Yup, welcome to US playing games when it comes to "terrorists" and their funders. So Qatar is funding terrorists(according to Trump) but Saudi Arabia isnt funding any? gimme a fukin break.


It is quite clear.. if you are funding groups not working with the US, those are terrorists, more so if you say you are a US friend, that can be seen as political hypocrisy.. This is what has appeared till now.. and some people in the US are trying to label the MB and Hizbollah as terrorist organizations..

Qatar: I have a leadership role in the region..






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After consultations and follow-up of events .. The US administration reveals the history of Doha in the financing of terrorism.. The White House favours the Saudi position and demands Qatar to implement three conditions immediately Within 24 hours..







https://mobile.sabq.or/خلال-ساعة-البيت-الأبيض-ينحاز-للموقف-السعودي-ويطالب-قطر-بتنفيذ-شروط-فور


----------



## The SC

*Libya's National Defense and Security Committee issued a statement on Friday listing the names of 75 people whose names were associated with Qatar or resident in Qatar.
*
1- Mohammed Sawan, head of the political wing of the Muslim Brotherhood.
2 - Saad Salama / official of the Political Bureau of the Muslim Brotherhood and a candidate for the Embassy of Libya in Doha.
3- Bashir al-Kabti, former general observer of the Muslim Brotherhood.
4 - Ahmed al-Soukki, current general observer of the Muslim Brotherhood.
5 - Suleiman Abdul Qader / former general observer of the Muslim Brotherhood.
6 - Nizar Kawan / official of the Political Department of the political arm of the Muslim Brotherhood.
7 - Abdul Razzaq al-Aradi / financier and leader in the Libyan Muslim Brotherhood and engineer of the process of coercion.
8. Ismail al-Qaritli / official of the media wing of the group and responsible for the channel flagship and network ambiance.
9- Walid Al-Lafi, the official of the media wing of the Fighting Group and Saraya Benghazi, director of the news channel.
10 - Suleiman Duja / media official of the Muslim Brotherhood and director of the channel Libya Al Ahrar in Doha.
11- Suhail al-Sadiq al-Ghariani / the son of the former Mufti and the official of the channel of advice.
12 - Ahmed Khalifa / official of Al Jazeera terrorist channel in Libya.
13. Salem Jabir / leader in the House of Ifta dissolved and a jihadist view of the Saraya defense of Benghazi and instigator of Jihadism.
14 - Osama Kabar / leader of the Muslim Brotherhood and resident in Doha.
15. Anwar al-Fitouri, a leader of the Muslim Brotherhood, is in Doha.
16- Salim al-Sheikhi, a preacher of jihad who belongs to the Muslim Brotherhood.
17 - Nayes al-Mabrouk / a brother-in-law close to al-Salabi and al-Qaradawi.
18 - Awad al-Barasi, a financier and former leader of the Muslim Brotherhood, who has a residence in Doha.
19 - Ali al-Issawi / a leader in the Muslim Brotherhood and has broad support and relations in Doha.
20 - Muhammad Ba'ayu / Ansar al-Shariah and his son was killed with the organization in Benghazi and has a residence in Qatar.
21 - Hamza Abufaris / leader of the House Ifta Jahadi view of the Saraya defense of Benghazi instigator of jihad.
22 - Mohammed AbuSadra / Jihadist view linked to the State of Qatar and a political and financial supporter of the organization of supporters of Sharia.
23 - Omar Karami / financial coordinator and activist of the Muslim Brotherhood in Turkey and Qatar and the right arm of Ali Salabi.
24. Khalid Al-Sharif, military officer of the Libyan Fighting Group.
25 - Sami al-Saadi / legitimate official of the fighting group.
26 - Abdel Wahab Kayed / coordinator of the fighting group in southern Libya.
27 - Ahmed al-Saadi / military officer of the fighting group in the western region and has a residence in Qatar.
28 - Taher Nasuf, a member of the Combatant Group and former director of the banned Sanabel Association in Britain.
29. Issam Amish, member of the International Organization of the Muslim Brotherhood.
30 - Abouzaouk is a member of the international organization of the Muslim Brotherhood.
31 - Abdul Rahman Kaja / currency trader and financial officer to finance the activities of the House of Ifta dissolved and Mufti isolated.
32 - Khaled Tawfiq Nasrat / leader of the fighting group in Zawiya and the father of one of the detainees of the investigation of the Manchester attack.
33- Mohammed Al-Sari, military officer of the Libyan Fighting Group in Zliten.
34 - Ahmed Abdul Jalil al-Hasnawi / military officer of the fighting group in the southern Libyan.
35- Abdulrahman al-Shibani al-Suwaheli, one of the leaders of the terrorist-funded Fajr Libya operation funded by the State of Qatar.
36 - Alaa Abuhafs / military wing of the Fighting Group.
37. Fawzi AbuTaf, a military and financial coordinator of the Muslim Brotherhood with the State of Qatar.
38 - Imad al-Banani / a leader in the Muslim Brotherhood and linked to Qatar and the leaders of the international organization.
39 - Tarek Yousef Al-Maqrif / Member of the Board of Directors of the Central Bank of Libya and an official in the Silatech Foundation of Sheikha Mozah bint Nasser Al-Missned.
40 - Ahmad Shawqi / funded by the Muslim Brotherhood through the contracts of the Oil Corporation for the leader of the international organization Youssef Nada and his son Hazem.
41 - Juma'a al-'Amami, a leader in the Muslim Brotherhood, has an organization funded by Qatar and a relationship with the leaders of the international organization, where he lives in Switzerland.
42 - Abdel Basset Gueile / official of the Awqaf Tripoli and mufti of the jihadist groups.
43- Hanan Shalouf, a retired member of Parliament and advocacy for the Ansar al-Sharia group and an instigator of terrorism.
44. Mustapha al-Saqseli, a leader in the Muslim Brotherhood and closely linked to the State of Qatar.
45. Mustafa Al-Circassi, a leader in the defense brigades of Benghazi.
46. Al-Saadi Abukzim Al-Noufli / a leader of al-Qaeda in Libya.
47 - Attiyah al-Shaeri / official of the so-called Council of Mujahideen Darnah member of al-Qaeda.
48 - Taher al-Gharabli / military officer of the Libyan Fighting Group in the city of Sabratha.
49. Ali al-Saffani is a leader of a pro-Libya organization and has sanctions from the US Treasury.
50 - Abdel Hadi Zarkoun / leader of the organization calling in Libya and the sanctions from the US Treasury.
51 - Mahmoud al-Barasi / the governor of the organization of a call in the city of Benghazi.
52 - Mohammed al-Derasi (text) / leader of al-Qaeda in Libya and is required to Jordan.
53. Raised Hadaqa / leader of the Libyan Muslim Brotherhood.
54 - Adebiba / financier of the loyal armed battalions belonging to the Muslim Brotherhood.
55- Abdul Hamid Al-Dubeiba, a financier of the loyal armed forces affiliated to the Muslim Brotherhood.
56 - Anwar Sawan / military supporter of the defense of Benghazi and the Shura Council.
57- Mohammed Al-Aradi, a financier and leader in the Libyan Muslim Brotherhood.
58- Salim al-Aradi, a financier and leader in the Libyan Muslim Brotherhood.
59 - Hassan Shakha / military officer in the middle shield, working with the supporters of Sharia in Sirte (2012-2014).
60- Mohammed Musa, a military officer in the middle shield, in cooperation with Ansar al-Sharia in Sirte (2012-2014)
61. Omar al-Hassi / field commander and political officer of the defense brigades
62- Ali al-Sibai, a member of the outgoing parliament of the jihadist Tkfiri and one of the advocates of the fighting group.
63 - Sha'ban gift / from the military wing of al-Qaeda.
64- Ziad Belaam / Political Officer of the Saraya Defense of Benghazi
65- Ahmed Tagouri / Military Officer of Saraya Defense of Benghazi.
66- Yasser al-Jabali, a military officer in Saraya defending Benghazi.
67- Faraj Shaku, a military officer in Saraya, defending Benghazi.
68- Tarek Durman, the military officer of the fighting group in Tripoli.
69. Salih Hedayh al-Da'iki, the military officer of the Fighting Group and a leader in al-Hadba prison.
70- Abdel Basset Azzouz, a military and financial leader and a mastermind of the fighting group.
71- Salaheddine Badi, commander of the Dawn of Libya operation.
72 - Bashir al-Faqih / spiritual leader of al-Qaeda and the fighting group in Libya.
73- Tahami Abuzian, a member of the Fighting Group and founder of Al-Faruq Brigades.
74- Abdel-Moneim El-Hasnaoui, a leader in Al-Qaeda Organization in the Islamic Maghreb and responsible in southern Libya.
75- Ahmed Sahil Al-Zwei / financial coordinator between Qatar and the Muslim Brotherhood in Libya and the Chadian opposition


II. Political and economic organizations and entities supporting and inciting terrorism associated with the State of Qatar.
1- Shura Councils of revolutionaries (Benghazi - Derna - Sirte - Ajdabia)
2 - Wings Aviation Company (Abdel Hakim Belhadj)
3 - Trust Insurance Company (Ali Alslabi)
4 - channels (news - advice) .. Abdul Hakim Belhadj - Suhail Sadiq Ghariani
5- Qaduta Charity Foundation
6. Al-Andalus Foundation for Charitable Works
7. Al-Samoud Brigade
8 - Chamber of operations of the rebels of Libya
9 - Shield of Libya forces

# Sky_News


----------



## idune

list of saudi terrorists are longer than anyone can imagine, starting with 9/11 terrorists. Trump is not talking about that now but in opportune time US will use that confiscate saudi asset entirely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

There are rumours that Qatar was behind passing that bill.. let's wait and see..


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

idune said:


> list of saudi terrorists are longer than anyone can imagine, starting with 9/11 terrorists. Trump is not talking about that now but in opportune time US will use that confiscate saudi asset entirely.



The truth which hurts.


----------



## BATMAN

idune said:


> list of saudi terrorists are longer than anyone can imagine, starting with 9/11 terrorists. Trump is not talking about that now but in opportune time US will use that confiscate saudi asset entirely.


Do you really believe, after taking simulated flight lessons, one can fly planes skill fully?


----------



## NALANDA

BATMAN said:


> Do you really believe, after taking simulated flight lessons, one can fly planes skill fully?



skill fully ????.....they just needed to crash it.....I am sure you know and are blindly overlooking the fact that planes in flight has been even landed by people (with assitance from ground) by even persons who never even took simulated flight lessons.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Could the Persian Gulf rift mean the beginning of the end of Al Jazeera?*
Samantha Schmidt, June 10, 2017




An employee walks past the Al Jazeera logo in Doha, Qatar. (Kamran Jebreili/AP)

Al Jazeera, the Pan-Arabic television network that gained a sudden worldwide audience in 2010 during the emergence of Arab Spring, is now threatened with extinction, many Middle East analysts fear.

On Monday, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain were joined by Egypt and other neighboring states in breaking off diplomatic relations with Qatar, which founded and funds the network.

Nearly immediately, Al Jazeera took a hit. Saudi Arabia closed the network’s bureau in Riyadh and took away its operating license, accusing it of promoting terrorist groups in Yemen and sparking divisions in Saudi Arabia.

Jordanian officials later followed suit, announcing the closure of the Al Jazeera bureau in Amman and the withdrawal of its operating license in Jordan, a country that receives financial support from Saudi Arabia. Now, Al Jazeera is being targeted in other parts of the region.

This week, activists in Israel stormed Al Jazeera’s bureau in East Jerusalem, demanding its closure, according to the nongovernmental organization Reporters Without Borders, which specializes in defending press freedom.

The Arabic-language channel, which also has an English language version, has been controversial since it was founded more than two decades ago by the Qatari royal family, which invested millions of dollars in the venture while asserting its journalistic independence.

Indeed, Qatar is perhaps the only country that is less famous than the television network it funds, Tal Samuel-Azran, head of the international communication program at the Interdisciplinary Center Herzliya in Israel, told The Post.

But some Americans have accused it of being a mouthpiece for terrorist organizations because of what they considered slanted coverage of the 9/11 attacks in the U.S. and its broadcasts in the aftermath of those attacks of numerous statements by Osama bin Laden. The George W. Bush administration lambasted Al Jazeera for promoting anti-U. S. propaganda.

But for all the criticism, Middle East experts, including many in the West, considered Al Jazeera a breakthrough for the Arab world. It transcended any one country and provided a platform for free dialogue and political dissent. During the Arab Spring, viewers around the world lauded Al Jazeera’s constant, on-the-ground coverage of the 2011 protests in Egypt’s Tahrir Square.

Still, Al Jazeera — and the global power and reach it has given Qatar — has been entrenched in a brewing dispute in the Persian Gulf, where Egypt, Saudi Arabia and other neighbors accuse it of being a mouthpiece for the Muslim Brotherhood and other terrorist organizations. And now, analysts say, Al Jazeera’s flame is at risk of being extinguished.

Sultan Sooud Al-Qassemi, a prominent Emirati commentator on Arab affairs, wrote in Newsweek that the network has long been “a bone of contention” for the region, even before the Arab Spring, and this could be the breaking point. He predicted the Gulf countries will demand the “complete shuttering of the Al Jazeera TV Network before any mediation can take place.”

Noha Mellor, professor of media at Britain’s University of Bedfordshire, told The Washington Post she believes Qatar will be forced to compromise and Al Jazeera “might be sacrificed.”

“Or they will have to tone it down,” Mellor said, primarily by cutting back on coverage of Saudi Arabia, which the network has been known to do in the past to placate the government there.

Reporters Without Borders condemned the measures against the media organization, saying the imposed closure of its bureaus amounts to censorship for political purposes.

“In Saudi Arabia, this violation of the freedom to inform compounds the country’s already very bad record on free speech and media freedom,” said Alexandra El Khazen, the head of the group’s Middle East desk. “We urge the Saudi authorities to rescind this decision and to let Al Jazeera resume operating.”

Al Jazeera did not respond to a request for comment from The Post. But reached by Reporters Without Borders, it said in a statement that this is not the first time the Saudi government has forced such restrictions on the network.

“We firmly believe these are unjustified measures by the authorities in the Kingdom against the Network and its operations,” Al Jazeera’s statement read. “We call upon the government to respect the freedom of press and allow journalists to continue do their job free of intimidation and threats.”

Some experts in the region are optimistic about the network’s future, saying it is too crucial an asset for Qatar to give up.

“It is the only way to shout against the Saudis,” Samuel-Azran said. “It’s like a teacher or a school principal giving up their megaphone.”

More important, it is a major force of influence in the Middle East.

According to a survey of Twitter accounts of 1 million Arabs conducted by Samuel-Azran, the one thing that all Arab Twitter users have in common is that they follow Al Jazeera.

“I would be very surprised if it were to shut down,” Noha Aboueldahab, a visiting fellow at the Brookings Doha Center, told The Post, adding that Al Jazeera is central to Qatar’s “soft power.”

Al Jazeera’s vulnerability right now, she said, comes from the fact that autocratic regimes in the region continue to see it as a threat because of its use as a platform for controversial voices, opposition leaders and activists.

“It’s a casualty of renewed authoritarianism in the region,” Aboueldahab said.

*Al Jazeera has taken hits before.*
The media group attracted increasing hostility — and a major drop in Egyptian viewers — in the aftermath of the Arab Spring, when it was accused of favoring the Muslim Brotherhood, considered a terrorist organization by Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates. Both of those countries supported the 2013 coup of then-President Mohamed Morsi, a leader in the Muslim Brotherhood.

Al Jazeera has repeatedly denied such accusations and ties to extremist groups, asserting its role as an objective and fair news outlet.

Egypt forced Al Jazeera to pull out of its country in 2013, and more recently Egypt’s president blocked the website alongside 20 other news websites accused of similar bias, according to Reporters Without Borders. Egyptian authorities have arrested several Al Jazeera reporters and employees over the years.

The network has also experienced its fair share of obstacles in the western hemisphere.

Al Jazeera launched its award-winning English-language counterpart in 2006. The channel is broadcast to more than 100 countries and is considered an entirely different venture, Mellor said. “It’s by far more professional,” she said, even though it still receives funding from the Qatari government.

Riding on the success of Al Jazeera English, the media organization made ambitious investments to form Al Jazeera America in 2013, available at first in 50 million American homes with a stated goal of providing serious, objective journalism. But its ratings were low and American audiences failed to latch onto its programming. Many Americans — including Fox News commentators — continued to try to link it to al-Qaeda. The American channel folded in 2016.

Despite its ability to withstand endless blows and accusations, the future of the embattled Pan-Arabic media organization is unclear.

It will be tough for Al Jazeera to shake its reputation as a Qatari-backed network with a political agenda. “It’s completely funded by the emir, how objective can they be?” Mellor said.

But for some, the channel’s existence is crucial. Imagine if CNN disappeared in the United States, Samuel-Azran said.

“I definitely know that they can tone down,” Samuel-Azran said. “Al Jazeera can change.”

SOURCE THE WASHINGTON POST
http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/06/10/persian-gulf-rift-mean-beginning-end-al-jazeera/


----------



## The SC

*Turkish food arrive to Qatar:*

























https://www.facebook.com/AlMeeraQatar/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Accountant

The SC said:


> *Turkish food arrive to Qatar:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AlMeeraQatar/


Good opportu ity for Pakisani businessman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Turkish General Tayyip Koral Oglu nominated by Qatari ruling prince as Acting Supreme Commander of the Qatari Armed Forces*

Qatar's new opposition led by Sheikha Nouf Bint Ahmed Al Thani, has unveiled a new document confirming that the Qatari army has witnessed a third split in protest over the appointment of *Gen. Tayyip Oraloglu* as a sensitive military officer. The Commander-in-Chief of the Qatari Armed Forces.

The official document, signed by Maj. Gen. Nasser bin Saad al-Thani and Colonel Sultan Mansoor al-Subaie, was published on the official website of Twitter, and they expressed their opposition to the appointment of Oglu.

The text of the document reads as follows: "In view of the situation in Qatar, especially after the appointment of *Turkish General Tayyip Koral Oglu as Acting Supreme Commander of the Qatari Armed Forces*, which is granted only by the Crown Prince because of his vitality, higher than minister of defense and the chief of staff, and if we swore not to betray the homeland and the recent empowerment of the Turkish army and the Iranian Revolutionary Guard, the betrayal is a high treason case , and the perpetrator will be held accountable.

http://www.elbalad.news/2800456
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sources: A delegation from the Qatari Ministry of Defense to leave Doha and the fate of Tamim is sealed

Gulf officials have revealed that a large delegation from the Qatari Ministry of Defense is leaving Iran to Moscow, while continuing to make significant financial transfers to international banks in Switzerland, Germany and France.

The "the seventh day" sources added that the departure of Tamim bin Hamad has become a matter within the ruling family in Qatar, while the dispute is still based on the personality to be agreed upon for replacement.

The sources pointed out that the Qatari opposition formed a higher council of senior tribesmen in order to coordinate between the army leaders to nominate the right person to form a constituent council or a constituent body to reconsider the entire political system.

Six Arab countries - Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates, Yemen and Libya - have announced their boycott of terrorist organizations in the Middle East.

https://www.youm7.com/3276794



The Accountant said:


> Good opportu ity for Pakisani businessman


They had/ have to act fast..


----------



## damm1t

The SC said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Turkish General Tayyip Koral Oglu nominated by Qatari ruling prince as Acting Supreme Commander of the Qatari Armed Forces*
> 
> Qatar's new opposition led by Sheikha Nouf Bint Ahmed Al Thani, has unveiled a new document confirming that the Qatari army has witnessed a third split in protest over the appointment of *Gen. Tayyip Oraloglu* as a sensitive military officer. The Commander-in-Chief of the Qatari Armed Forces.
> 
> The official document, signed by Maj. Gen. Nasser bin Saad al-Thani and Colonel Sultan Mansoor al-Subaie, was published on the official website of Twitter, and they expressed their opposition to the appointment of Oglu.
> 
> The text of the document reads as follows: "In view of the situation in Qatar, especially after the appointment of *Turkish General Tayyip Koral Oglu as Acting Supreme Commander of the Qatari Armed Forces*, which is granted only by the Crown Prince because of his vitality, higher than minister of defense and the chief of staff, and if we swore not to betray the homeland and the recent empowerment of the Turkish army and the Iranian Revolutionary Guard, the betrayal is a high treason case , and the perpetrator will be held accountable.
> 
> http://www.elbalad.news/2800456
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sources: A delegation from the Qatari Ministry of Defense to leave Doha and the fate of Tamim is sealed
> 
> Gulf officials have revealed that a large delegation from the Qatari Ministry of Defense is leaving Iran to Moscow, while continuing to make significant financial transfers to international banks in Switzerland, Germany and France.
> 
> The "the seventh day" sources added that the departure of Tamim bin Hamad has become a matter within the ruling family in Qatar, while the dispute is still based on the personality to be agreed upon for replacement.
> 
> The sources pointed out that the Qatari opposition formed a higher council of senior tribesmen in order to coordinate between the army leaders to nominate the right person to form a constituent council or a constituent body to reconsider the entire political system.
> 
> Six Arab countries - Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates, Yemen and Libya - have announced their boycott of terrorist organizations in the Middle East.
> 
> https://www.youm7.com/3276794
> 
> 
> They had/ have to act fast..



Made a quick search and the problem is that there is no general named Tayyip Koraloğlu in Turkish army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam.

Gothic said:


> if a war breaks out it probably will be between the indian guest workers .


No Iranian will hate Indian that much to speak about killing innocent workers. Flase flag


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Saudi and Bahrain welcome Trump’s scolding of Qatar*
Reuters






This file photo shows a view of buildings in Doha, Qatar, June 9, 2017REUTERS

*Trump accused Qatar of being a 'high level' funder of terrorism*
Saudi Arabia and Bahrain welcomed on Saturday US President Donald Trump’s demand for Qatar to stop supporting terrorism, but did not respond to a US Department of State call for them to ease pressure on the Gulf state.

After severing ties with Qatar on Monday, Saudi Arabia said it was committed to “decisive and swift action to cut off all funding sources for terrorism” in a statement carried by state news agency SPA, attributed to “an official source”.

And in a separate statement issued on Friday, the United Arab Emirates praised Trump’s “leadership in challenging Qatar’s troubling support for extremism”.

Trump accused Qatar of being a “high level” funder of terrorism on Friday, even as the Pentagon and US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson cautioned against the military, commercial and humanitarian effects of a blockade imposed by Arab states and others.

A separate SPA report on Saturday acknowledged Tillerson’s call for Qatar to curtail support for terrorism, but did not mention his remarks that the crisis was hurting ordinary Qataris, impairing business dealings and harming the US fight against the Islamic State militant group.

Saudi Arabia said its action followed the conclusions of last month’s Arab Islamic American Summit in Riyadh, where Trump delivered a speech about Islamic extremism.

Trump said he helped plan the move against Qatar, although a senior administration official told Reuters earlier this week that the US had no indication from the Saudis or Emiratis during the visit that they would sever ties with Qatar.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/world/2017/06/10/saudi-bahrain-welcome-trumps-scolding-qatar/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

damm1t said:


> Made a quick search and the problem is that there is no general named Tayyip Koraloğlu in Turkish army.


It is a satire, it is about President Tayyip Erdogan I guess!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ACS Saudi Arabia*‏حساب موثّق @*KSA_ACS*

Security Message for US Citizens (9 June): Continuing Risk of Terrorist Attacks

https://sa.usembassy.gov/security-message-u-s-citizens-continuing-risk-terrorist-attacks/ … @*TravelGov* @*OSACState*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Saudia, Qatar conflict in 2 minutes simple and easy to understand. The main ally of the Muslimhood and Muslim Brotherhood is Saudia.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAAJ大和

Lets see who is pulling the strings behind the curtains...lets see which operation storm is conducted this time...


----------



## Dai Toruko

*Barcelona shirts BANNED in Saudi Arabia*

Wearing a Barcelona shirt in Saudi Arabia could land you with a fine of up to £120,000 and a 15-year prison sentence due to the club's ties with Qatar Airways, who have been blacklisted in the country....


----------



## -SINAN-

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> Saudia, Qatar conflict in 2 minutes simple and easy to understand. The main ally of the Muslimhood and Muslim Brotherhood is Saudia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


How did you became aware of this specific video ?


----------



## tesla

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> Saudia, Qatar conflict in 2 minutes simple and easy to understand. The main ally of the Muslimhood and Muslim Brotherhood is Saudia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Pakistan is on which side ?


----------



## The SC

*Singled Out by Trump, Qatar Hires Former Top Law Man to Lobby*

Qatar, blockaded by its neighbors and singled out for supporting terror in recent days by U.S. President Donald Trump, hired former Attorney General John Ashcroft’s firm as its lobbyist, according to disclosures released by the Justice Department Friday.

Qatar hired Ashcroft Law Firm, LLC for 90 days, agreeing to pay it $2.5 million to help the Persian Gulf nation comply with U.S. money laundering and counterterrorism financing regulations and to stress its efforts to combat global terrorism, according to disclosures filed under the Foreign Agents Registration Act. That law requires lobbyists for foreign clients to disclose information about their activities.

In an appearance Friday with Romanian President Klaus Iohannis, Trump called Qatar a "funder of terrorism at a very high level."

To combat that image, Ashcroft promised to enlist former government leaders who held senior positions in the departments of Treasury and Homeland Security, the Federal Bureau of Investigation, and the intelligence community. Their services would be paid for out of the $2.5 million fee, according to the four-page contract, which also says that Ashcroft, who served as attorney general from 2001 to 2005 under President George W. Bush, will lead the effort.

Contacted after business hours, Ashcroft didn’t immediately respond to a request for comment.

The contract cites the "urgent need to commence work immediately" which will be "a top priority" for the firm. In the wake of Trump’s trip to the Middle East last month, four U.S. Arab allies took steps to isolate Qatar over its ties to Iran and support of Islamist groups. Saudi Arabia, the United Arabic Emirates, Bahrain and Egypt cut diplomatic ties to the nation Monday. In a series of tweets the same day, Trump congratulated the Saudis for their actions.

Shortly after Secretary of State Rex Tillerson called on Saudi Arabia and other Gulf nations to ease their blockade of Qatar on Friday, Trump seemed to contradict his top diplomat. In a joint appearance in the Rose Garden with the Romanian head of state, Trump called the actions against Qatar “hard but necessary.”

"Nations came to me and spoke to me about confronting Qatar," Trump said in prepared remarks. "I decided, along with Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, our great generals and military people, the time had come to call on Qatar to end its funding -- they have to end that funding -- and its extremist ideology."

Qatar’s population is smaller than Houston’s, but it has a sovereign wealth fund with stakes in global companies from Barclays Plc to Credit Suisse Group. It’s also a home to the forward headquarters of the U.S. military’s central command in the region.

Aschroft’s firm promised to provide crisis response and management, program and system analysis, media outreach and advocacy, stressing Qatar’s efforts to combat global terror, according to the contract. As part of that effort, the firm plans "a comprehensive legal and government relations strategy," one that will communicate broadly and to "certain domestic agencies and leaders."

In addition to Ashcroft, six members of his firm registered as lobbyists for Qatar, including Christopher Peele, a former special trial attorney in the fraud section of the Justice Department, and Michael Sullivan, a former director of the U.S. Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.

http://www.hinterstellar.com/a/article/593b5d8912907161edc3ea2e/
http://www.hinterstellar.com/a/article/593b5d8912907161edc3ea2e/
What do you think of this move.. is it wise or unwise? since it looks that Qatar wants to take on Trump, his administration and the US armed forces Elite..

*Trump: orders Qatar to stop supporting terrorism immediately*

*Trump: Qatar has a history of financing terrorism at a very high level, And agreed with the US Secretary of State and military leaders that Qatar should stop financing terrorism now and the time has come to call on Qatar to stop supporting terrorism 

...With 3 conditions to be met within the next 24 hours
*
Otherwise a US ultimatum..


----------



## Kurlang

T-Rex said:


> *You have the choice to avoid reading my posts!*


Sure I will


----------



## mike2000 is back

The SC said:


> *Singled Out by Trump, Qatar Hires Former Top Law Man to Lobby*
> 
> Qatar, blockaded by its neighbors and singled out for supporting terror in recent days by U.S. President Donald Trump, hired former Attorney General John Ashcroft’s firm as its lobbyist, according to disclosures released by the Justice Department Friday.
> 
> Qatar hired Ashcroft Law Firm, LLC for 90 days, agreeing to pay it $2.5 million to help the Persian Gulf nation comply with U.S. money laundering and counterterrorism financing regulations and to stress its efforts to combat global terrorism, according to disclosures filed under the Foreign Agents Registration Act. That law requires lobbyists for foreign clients to disclose information about their activities.
> 
> In an appearance Friday with Romanian President Klaus Iohannis, Trump called Qatar a "funder of terrorism at a very high level."
> 
> To combat that image, Ashcroft promised to enlist former government leaders who held senior positions in the departments of Treasury and Homeland Security, the Federal Bureau of Investigation, and the intelligence community. Their services would be paid for out of the $2.5 million fee, according to the four-page contract, which also says that Ashcroft, who served as attorney general from 2001 to 2005 under President George W. Bush, will lead the effort.
> 
> Contacted after business hours, Ashcroft didn’t immediately respond to a request for comment.
> 
> The contract cites the "urgent need to commence work immediately" which will be "a top priority" for the firm. In the wake of Trump’s trip to the Middle East last month, four U.S. Arab allies took steps to isolate Qatar over its ties to Iran and support of Islamist groups. Saudi Arabia, the United Arabic Emirates, Bahrain and Egypt cut diplomatic ties to the nation Monday. In a series of tweets the same day, Trump congratulated the Saudis for their actions.
> 
> Shortly after Secretary of State Rex Tillerson called on Saudi Arabia and other Gulf nations to ease their blockade of Qatar on Friday, Trump seemed to contradict his top diplomat. In a joint appearance in the Rose Garden with the Romanian head of state, Trump called the actions against Qatar “hard but necessary.”
> 
> "Nations came to me and spoke to me about confronting Qatar," Trump said in prepared remarks. "I decided, along with Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, our great generals and military people, the time had come to call on Qatar to end its funding -- they have to end that funding -- and its extremist ideology."
> 
> Qatar’s population is smaller than Houston’s, but it has a sovereign wealth fund with stakes in global companies from Barclays Plc to Credit Suisse Group. It’s also a home to the forward headquarters of the U.S. military’s central command in the region.
> 
> Aschroft’s firm promised to provide crisis response and management, program and system analysis, media outreach and advocacy, stressing Qatar’s efforts to combat global terror, according to the contract. As part of that effort, the firm plans "a comprehensive legal and government relations strategy," one that will communicate broadly and to "certain domestic agencies and leaders."
> 
> In addition to Ashcroft, six members of his firm registered as lobbyists for Qatar, including Christopher Peele, a former special trial attorney in the fraud section of the Justice Department, and Michael Sullivan, a former director of the U.S. Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.
> 
> http://www.hinterstellar.com/a/article/593b5d8912907161edc3ea2e/
> What do you think of this move.. is it wise or unwise? since it looks that Qatar wants to take on Trump, his administration and the US armed forces Elite..
> 
> *Trump: orders Qatar to stop supporting terrorism immediately*
> 
> *Trump: Qatar has a history of financing terrorism at a very high level, And agreed with the US Secretary of State and military leaders that Qatar should stop financing terrorism now and the time has come to call on Qatar to stop supporting terrorism
> 
> ...With 3 conditions to be met within the next 24 hours
> *
> Otherwise a US ultimatum..


Hmmmm.....that's was unexpected. 
Well, if the U.S has made up its mind , then all I can say is Qatar's current ruling family better change their policy and make amends or else "Good luck" to Qatar.


----------



## The SC

mike2000 is back said:


> Hmmmm.....that's was unexpected.
> Well, if the U.S has made up its mind , then all I can say is Qatar's current ruling family better change their policy and make amends or else "Good luck" to Qatar.


Agree, even better and safer for Qatari people.. a change of government and its leader is recommended..
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*URGENT German Foreign Minister: Gulf crisis may lead to war, but there is a chance to calm down
*
*الجزيرة - عاجل*‏حساب موثّق @AJABreaking ٣٥دقبل 35 دقيقة


----------



## idune

Trump is full of hot air - North Korea, Syrian and South China sea episode are good recent examples. It is just sheer amusement how saudis are dancing to trump tune when his own secretary of state Rex Tillerson contradicting his statements. No sooner Trump singled out Qatar, Rex took the microphone asking to remove blockade enforced by saudis and their side kicks. Moral of the story is, israeli and US plan carried out by saudis largely foiled by Russian, Turkish and Iranian move. Trump and US establishments are not ready to engage in another war at crippling cost that US never seen in its history. Other than statements, we are not seeing US pushing the envelop to further Trump statements. So beyond Trump nonsensical huff and puff (for saudi money) there is little US will be willing to push.

At this rate, saudis will be left in the middle of the road with their grand standing without any substance and loss of face. This episode, the way its moving will pave the path for demise of house of saud and saudi wealth.


----------



## The SC

*Iraqi Prime Minister: We keep huge Qatari funds transferred with adviser ⁧ # Tamim to submit to the insurgents in Iraq. ⁧ 
*
https://t.co/7gaLnVXXaN

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Israeli products are filling the Qatari markets. #Qatar
*
*السعودية الحدث*‏ @ALHADATH_KSA


----------



## Alithemoor1

Qatari Special Forces Commander who was put on the terror list can be seen here in this video in Libya in 2011 brandishing his rifle and Qatari Flag in Ghaddafi's palace.




"Qatari special forces are reported to have provided infantry training to Libyan fighters in the western Nafusa mountains and in eastern Libya. Qatar's military even brought Libyan rebels back to Doha for exercises. And in the final assault on Gaddafi's Bab al-Aziziya compound in Tripoli in late August, Qatari special forces were seen on the frontline. Qatar also gave $400m to the rebels, helped them export oil from Benghazi and set up a TV station in Doha.

Libyan gratitude is clear. The maroon and white flag of Qatar is often flown at celebrations and Algeria Square in central Tripoli has been renamed Qatar Square in honour of the country's support in toppling Gaddafi. Some, however, *express concern at the emirate's support for Islamist elements such as the 17 February Martyrs Brigade, one of the most influential rebel formations, led by Abdel-Hakim Belhaj."

Belhaj is a known Alqaeda terrorist who was in jail in Libya during Ghaddafi's reign.
*
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/oct/26/qatar-troops-libya-rebels-support


----------



## Muhammed45

Alithemoor1 said:


> Qatari Special Forces Commander who was put on the terror list can be seen here in this video in Libya in 2011 brandishing his rifle and Qatari Flag in Ghaddafi's palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Qatari special forces are reported to have provided infantry training to Libyan fighters in the western Nafusa mountains and in eastern Libya. Qatar's military even brought Libyan rebels back to Doha for exercises. And in the final assault on Gaddafi's Bab al-Aziziya compound in Tripoli in late August, Qatari special forces were seen on the frontline. Qatar also gave $400m to the rebels, helped them export oil from Benghazi and set up a TV station in Doha.
> 
> Libyan gratitude is clear. The maroon and white flag of Qatar is often flown at celebrations and Algeria Square in central Tripoli has been renamed Qatar Square in honour of the country's support in toppling Gaddafi. Some, however, *express concern at the emirate's support for Islamist elements such as the 17 February Martyrs Brigade, one of the most influential rebel formations, led by Abdel-Hakim Belhaj."
> 
> Belhaj is a known Alqaeda terrorist who was in jail in Libya during Ghaddafi's reign.
> *
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/oct/26/qatar-troops-libya-rebels-support


Ok the moor

Now bring some sources which tells us about Saudi-Emirati involvement in massacring Libyan people.



The SC said:


> *Israeli products are filling the Qatari markets. #Qatar
> *
> *السعودية الحدث*‏ @ALHADATH_KSA


?????
Bro, no source. We have done it for sure 
Israel is happy to see this conflict which maybe will lead to elimination of Hamas. However only in their wet dreams LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Niger withdraws ambassador to Qatar*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Qatar's ambassador to Washington appeals to the US administration to rely on its sources of information instead of countries with political agendas after Trump's criticism of Qatar.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*URGENT Ambassadors # Saudi Arabia, # Egypt, #Bahrain and #Emirates in London # meet today with the Permanent Secretary of the British Foreign Office

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qatar's international airport is almost empty after airspace closures #QatarCrisis* 
https://thepointsguy.com/2017/06/flying-from-doha-airspace-ban


----------



## Alithemoor1

mohammad45 said:


> Ok the moor
> 
> Now bring some sources which tells us about Saudi-Emirati involvement in massacring Libyan people.
> 
> 
> ?????
> Bro, no source. We have done it for sure
> Israel is happy to see this conflict which maybe will lead to elimination of Hamas. However only in their wet dreams LOL


Cute, an Iranian talking about massacres and financing of terror. Your country perfected that to an art.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Alithemoor1 said:


> Cute, an Iranian talking about massacres and financing of terror. Your country perfected that to an art.


Thanks for accusation as the 1000th time. But just forgot to mention the name of Syria.
We are fighting ISIS and Al-Nusra in Syria, two groups that displaced 5 millions of our Syrian brothers and sisters, killed almost 450,000 of them in cold blood. Sold their women in their filthy slave markets, beheaded their men in the name of Islam. May Allah curse those animals and their supporters.
I wish we had boundaries with Libya too, only in that case we could help them and save them from USA's creatures.


----------



## Alithemoor1

mohammad45 said:


> ?????
> Bro, no source. We have done it for sure
> Israel is happy to see this conflict which maybe will lead to elimination of Hamas. However only in their wet dreams LOL


الميرة in the background is the name of a Qatari Supermarket chain.


----------



## The SC

mohammad45 said:


> ?????
> Bro, no source. We have done it for sure
> Israel is happy to see this conflict which maybe will lead to elimination of Hamas. However only in their wet dreams LOL


*The Palestinian Issue is finished

This is the opinion of the Israeli political advisor to Tamim, the Emir of Qatar

There is no country called Palestine, and it is the creation of colonialism ..!





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

The SC said:


> *The Palestinian Issue is finished
> 
> This is the opinion of the Israeli political advisor to Tamim, the Emir of Qatar
> 
> There is no country called Palestine, and it is the creation of colonialism ..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He is such an idiot. 
But as far as i remember, Hamas has it's political office in Qatar located in Doha. Qatar's stance means that they want to protect Hamas for now. However i am not sure about the future, if pressures destroy their resistance, Hamas will be asked to leave Qatar. Our support for Qatar is support for Hamas nowadays. That guy cannot represent the majority of Qatari sh'ab. 


Alithemoor1 said:


> الميرة in the background is the name of a Qatari Supermarket chain.


Would search about that, thanks for sharing that image. It's source is not reliable for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alithemoor1

mohammad45 said:


> He is such an idiot.
> But as far as i remember, Hamas has it's political office in Qatar located in Doha. Qatar's stance means that they want to protect Hamas for now. However i am not sure about the future, if pressures destroy their resistance, Hamas will be asked to leave Qatar. Our support for Qatar is support for Hamas nowadays. That guy cannot represent the majority of Qatari sh'ab.
> 
> Would search about that, thanks for sharing that image. It's source is not reliable for me


Qatar provides support to the most radical elements in the conflict and has been attacking moderate factions or groups and accusing them of having relations with Israel when themselves host the biggest US base in the region and have had peachy relations with Isreal since 1995.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dai Toruko

Saudi Arabia has expelled almost 40,000 Pakistani and many are arrested in the last four months.

http://nation.com.pk/national/15-Fe...-deported-over-terror-fears-from-saudi-arabia


----------



## Muhammed45

Alithemoor1 said:


> Qatar provides support to the most radical elements in the conflict and has been attacking moderate factions or groups and accusing them of having relations with Israel when themselves host the biggest US base in the region and have had peachy relations with Isreal since 1995.


True, but for now they are supporting Hamas. The most important factor for IRGC and our leadership.
We will support any pro-Palestine and anti Israel elements, even if they have stabbed us in the past.


----------



## New World

Alithemoor1 said:


> الميرة in the background is the name of a Qatari Supermarket chain.



If that store is in Qatar, then there is some little problem.
if that store is outside of Qatar than for your picture i will you a big LOL..


----------



## The SC

mohammad45 said:


> True, but for now they are supporting Hamas. The most important factor for IRGC and our leadership.
> We will support any pro-Palestine and anti Israel elements, even if they have stabbed us in the past.


Hamas is leaving Qatar.. just follow the news..
That guy on the video Bashara or what ever his name is is a special consultant to the Emir of Qatar.. it shows once again the duplicity of the Qatari policies.. On one hand they show their support to Hamas and provide its leaders a shelter, and on the other hand they have a Usraeli knesset member who denies the existence of Palestine as a highly placed consultant to the Emir..add to it a Usraeli embassy and all what it implies..



New World said:


> If that store is in Qatar, then there is some little problem.
> if that store is outside of Qatar than for your picture i will you a big LOL..


*Israeli products are filling the Qatari markets. #Qatar*

*السعودية الحدث*‏ @ALHADATH_KSA

Why is it a problem.. Qatar has a Usraeli Embassy in Doha..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dai Toruko

New World said:


> If that store is in Qatar, then there is some little problem.
> if that store is outside of Qatar than for your picture i will you a big LOL..



Look at the picture exacxtly. You will see a adress from Netherland. 
"Jogchem van der Houtweg 13"
It is a small supermarket for arab community in Holland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Dai Toruko said:


> Saudi Arabia has expelled almost 40,000 Pakistani and many are arrested in the last four months.
> 
> http://nation.com.pk/national/15-Fe...-deported-over-terror-fears-from-saudi-arabia


Illegal immigrants.. no permit or expired ones, there is also a program to legalise their status after investigation..So it is not like it seems on the headline..


----------



## Falcon29

The SC said:


> Hamas is leaving Qatar.. just follow the news..
> That guy on the video Bashara or what ever his name is is a special consultant to the Emir of Qatar.. it shows once again the duplicity of the Qatari policies.. On one hand they show their support to Hamas and provide its leaders a shelter, and on the other hand they have a Usraeli knesset member who denies the existence of Palestine as a highly placed consultant to the Emir..add to it a Usraeli embassy and all what it implies..
> 
> 
> *Israeli products are filling the Qatari markets. #Qatar*
> 
> *السعودية الحدث*‏ @ALHADATH_KSA
> 
> Why is it a problem.. Qatar has a Usraeli Embassy in Doha..



Stop with this 'Usraeli' stuff my friend. Your country and every other country in the region has US embassies and some of them strategic ties with the US. The US is an influential country, and that will not change. None of us mind relations with the US, we just prefer US have a fair approach to the I/P conflict. It's not blasphemy to have ties with the US.

Hamas is not leaving Qatar either.

EDIT: This stuff with the US needs to stop, whether you have ties with the US or not, doesn't make one better or worse as Muslims or against Islam. In my opinion, every regime in this region whether has ties with US or not are not ideal Muslims. You are all as hypocritical as each other and need to stop pretending to be morally superior to one another.


----------



## Alithemoor1

Dai Toruko said:


> Look at the picture exacxtly. You will see a adress from Netherland.
> "Jogchem van der Houtweg 13"
> It is a small supermarket for arab community in Holland.


Where did you pull this lie from? lol

Almeera is a big Hypermarket and Super Market chain and they have no outlets in any place other than Qatar. Here from their website:

"




What Al Meera Consumers Goods has accomplished to satisfy its clients in the past few years is a result of its commitment to the strategic goals that put the provision of sustainable services on top of all primacies.

Al Meera board members have a central role in maintaining the company’s growth and expansion. Through partnerships and successful strategies, our position in the market has enhanced and we took a leading place in the retail sector in Qatar. The strategic plan of the company accomplished big success, well evidenced by the growth and development figures.

Al Meera supermarket works hard to implement its slogan to be *“Your Favourite Neighbourhood Retailer”*. We build new branches to exist in all places so that every customer stays close to *Al Meera wherever in Qatar. *The expansion plan will benefit all, customers and stakeholders alike. Al Meera currently has 41 branches in Qatar, and in order to achieve a wider spread that satisfies its customers, new branches are already opened during the year 2015 in Muraikh, Azizia, Muaither, Thakhira, Jeryan Njeima, Al Wakra 2, Al Wajba, Al Thumama, Rawdat Ekdeem as well as a branch at a rented property in the Gulf Mall.


Al Meera is working in its full potential to get the construction phase of its 14 malls. The malls will be opening, according to four innovative designs, in Sailiya North, Umm Salal Ali, Leabaib 1, Leabaib 2, Bu Sidra, Al Wakra3, Rawdat Aba El-Heran, Azghawa, Al Khor, Um Qarn, Rawdat Al Hamama, Jeryan Junaihat, Al Sailiya, and Ain Khaled.

Our supermarket chain consists of 14 branches in Doha and 18 other branches in: Hyatt Plaza (Géant Hypermarket), Muraikh, Muaither, Al Azizia, Jeriyan Nejaima, Wajba, Rawdat Ekdeem, Gulf Mall, Abu Nakhla, Beverly Hills, Mamoora, Gharafat Al Rayan, Al Jumailiya, Azaghwa, Al Murra, Al Shahaniya Barwa Mesaimeer and Al Sailiya. Seven branches outside Doha are also distributed in all areas giving easy access to all residents everywhere: Al Ghuwairiya, Al Thakhira, Al Shamal, Al Kaaban, Al Wakra, and Sealine, in addition to 2 branches in residential compounds.

At Al Meera we believe that renewing is a major part of the development process that the market requires. In our endeavor to gain our customers loyalty, we always try to surprise them with all what serves their own shopping experience. Malls meet the customers’ demands the most, as the facilities provided offer him the chance to buy daily consuming materials and enjoy comprehensive shopping experience, surrounded by restaurants, cafes, bookstores and other commercial spaces. For this reason, we continue executing our plans in transferring to the new innovative concept in partnership with international dedicated institutions, in order to build new modern branches that meet the Qatari market requirements."

http://www.almeera.com.qa/our-stores/al-meera-supermarkets-and-hypermarkets

What a stupid lie! lol


----------



## The SC

Falcon29 said:


> Stop with this 'Usraeli' stuff my friend. Your country and every other country in the region has US embassies and some of them strategic ties with the US. The US is an influential country, and that will not change. None of us mind relations with the US, we just prefer US have a fair approach to the I/P conflict. It's not blasphemy to have ties with the US.
> 
> Hamas is not leaving Qatar either.
> 
> EDIT: This stuff with the US needs to stop, whether you have ties with the US or not, doesn't make one better or worse as Muslims or against Islam. In my opinion, every regime in this region whether has ties with US or not are not ideal Muslims. You are all as hypocritical as each other and need to stop pretending to be morally superior to one another.


Who's talking about the US, I even lived there for a while with a lot of friends in California, Florida, NY and Washington DC, I am talking about an illegal entity attached to the US and acts as its proxy..


----------



## Falcon29

@Alithemoor1 

All this fuss over a vegetable? 

......

Anyway what's next? So far nothing has been gained by this move. The ball is in KSA + Allies court, they're just going to sit around and wait and not achieve anything, since they're not as influential as they try suggesting. Or will have to take this a step further with sanctions and then war. Which we all know they do not have the stomach for let alone capability. Their latest move is to get Niger to cut diplomatic ties with Qatar. Requested the same of Eriterea and it denied the request.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Falcon29 said:


> Stop with this 'Usraeli' stuff my friend. Your country and every other country in the region has US embassies and some of them strategic ties with the US. The US is an influential country, and that will not change. None of us mind relations with the US, we just prefer US have a fair approach to the I/P conflict. It's not blasphemy to have ties with the US.
> 
> Hamas is not leaving Qatar either.
> 
> EDIT: This stuff with the US needs to stop, whether you have ties with the US or not, doesn't make one better or worse as Muslims or against Islam. In my opinion, every regime in this region whether has ties with US or not are not ideal Muslims. You are all as hypocritical as each other and need to stop pretending to be morally superior to one another.


*Hamas officials leave Qatar at country’s request*
5 June 2017

Following the the decision of Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and Yemen to severe their ties with Qatar on Monday, a number of top Hamas officials have left Qatar at the country’s request, _Haaretz_ reported.

The Palestinian officials have moved to a number of countries, including Lebanon, Malaysia and Turkey.

Lebanon-based news channel _Al Mayadeen_ reported that a senior Qatari official said that the Qataris were not enthusiastic supporters of the decision but had been pressured from abroad.

https://komnews.org/hamas-officials-leave-qatar-countrys-request/


----------



## Falcon29

The SC said:


> *Hamas officials leave Qatar at country’s request*
> 5 June 2017
> 
> Following the the decision of Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and Yemen to severe their ties with Qatar on Monday, a number of top Hamas officials have left Qatar at the country’s request, _Haaretz_ reported.
> 
> The Palestinian officials have moved to a number of countries, including Lebanon, Malaysia and Turkey.
> 
> Lebanon-based news channel _Al Mayadeen_ reported that a senior Qatari official said that the Qataris were not enthusiastic supporters of the decision but had been pressured from abroad.
> 
> https://komnews.org/hamas-officials-leave-qatar-countrys-request/



This is not true, only a few officials has left, due to foreign requests. They are irrelevant officials anyway. The political officials that matter still remain there. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Dai Toruko

Alithemoor1 said:


> Where did you pull this lie from? lol
> 
> Almeera is a big Hypermarket and Super Market chain and they have no outlets in any place other than Qatar. Here from their website:
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Al Meera Consumers Goods has accomplished to satisfy its clients in the past few years is a result of its commitment to the strategic goals that put the provision of sustainable services on top of all primacies.
> 
> Al Meera board members have a central role in maintaining the company’s growth and expansion. Through partnerships and successful strategies, our position in the market has enhanced and we took a leading place in the retail sector in Qatar. The strategic plan of the company accomplished big success, well evidenced by the growth and development figures.
> 
> Al Meera supermarket works hard to implement its slogan to be *“Your Favourite Neighbourhood Retailer”*. We build new branches to exist in all places so that every customer stays close to *Al Meera wherever in Qatar. *The expansion plan will benefit all, customers and stakeholders alike. Al Meera currently has 41 branches in Qatar, and in order to achieve a wider spread that satisfies its customers, new branches are already opened during the year 2015 in Muraikh, Azizia, Muaither, Thakhira, Jeryan Njeima, Al Wakra 2, Al Wajba, Al Thumama, Rawdat Ekdeem as well as a branch at a rented property in the Gulf Mall.
> 
> 
> Al Meera is working in its full potential to get the construction phase of its 14 malls. The malls will be opening, according to four innovative designs, in Sailiya North, Umm Salal Ali, Leabaib 1, Leabaib 2, Bu Sidra, Al Wakra3, Rawdat Aba El-Heran, Azghawa, Al Khor, Um Qarn, Rawdat Al Hamama, Jeryan Junaihat, Al Sailiya, and Ain Khaled.
> 
> Our supermarket chain consists of 14 branches in Doha and 18 other branches in: Hyatt Plaza (Géant Hypermarket), Muraikh, Muaither, Al Azizia, Jeriyan Nejaima, Wajba, Rawdat Ekdeem, Gulf Mall, Abu Nakhla, Beverly Hills, Mamoora, Gharafat Al Rayan, Al Jumailiya, Azaghwa, Al Murra, Al Shahaniya Barwa Mesaimeer and Al Sailiya. Seven branches outside Doha are also distributed in all areas giving easy access to all residents everywhere: Al Ghuwairiya, Al Thakhira, Al Shamal, Al Kaaban, Al Wakra, and Sealine, in addition to 2 branches in residential compounds.
> 
> At Al Meera we believe that renewing is a major part of the development process that the market requires. In our endeavor to gain our customers loyalty, we always try to surprise them with all what serves their own shopping experience. Malls meet the customers’ demands the most, as the facilities provided offer him the chance to buy daily consuming materials and enjoy comprehensive shopping experience, surrounded by restaurants, cafes, bookstores and other commercial spaces. For this reason, we continue executing our plans in transferring to the new innovative concept in partnership with international dedicated institutions, in order to build new modern branches that meet the Qatari market requirements."
> 
> http://www.almeera.com.qa/our-stores/al-meera-supermarkets-and-hypermarkets
> 
> What a stupid lie! lol



Are you kidding me?
Nobody talks about Al Meera and i don't care about your copy paste.
Your picture include a adress from Netherland.
Adress: "*Jogchem van der Houtweg 13*"
Your life is a lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*السديس يؤيد مقاطعة قطر والالتزام بقائمة "الإرهاب" الجديدة*

واعتبر السديس، الرئيس العام لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي، أن ما جرى خلال الأيام الماضية، توجيهات "سديدة" من قبل الحكومة، في إشارة إلى قطع العلاقات مع قطر، وقائمة الإرهاب التي شملت دعاة ومفكرين بارزين.

ودعا السديس، كافة منسوبي الرئاسة العامة لشؤون الحرمين، إلى الالتزام بالتعليمات الحكومية، والتي تحظر التواصل مع الجهات التي وضعت على لائحة الإرهاب مؤخرا، أو التواصل مع جهات قطرية.

وحذر السديس من "الانخراط والانجراف خلف هذه الأعمال المشبوهة بأي وجه من الوجوه، أو التواصل بهذه الفئة الضالة الإرهابية أو بمن يمت لهم بصلة

http://arabi21.com/story/1013255/السديس-يؤيد-مقاطعة-قطر-والالتزام-بقائمة-الإرهاب-الجديدة

......
......


شيوخ سلطة ، جميع علما المسلمين اليوم تابعين لمشروع دولي أو مشروج حزبي ، لا تجد النفاق فيه ، لا فرق بين هذا الشيخ والقرضاوي أو غيرهم .... كيف تدعي انك عالم مسلم صالح وتساند أعمال خارجا عن الاسلام من قبل الحكام .... أو متعصب لي حزب أو دولة .... هذا ليست أوصاف مسلم صالح ....


----------



## Alithemoor1

Dai Toruko said:


> Are you kidding me?
> Nobody talks about Al Meera and i don't care about your copy paste.
> Your picture includes a adress from Netherland.
> Adress: "*Jogchem van der Houtweg 13*"
> Your life is a lie.


What? The picture was taken inside Al Meera Supermarket as evidenced in the name الميرة written in the background of the picture. You know Al Meera which only exists in Qatar! Which you lied and said it is a small supermarket that is located in the Netherlands. Next!


----------



## The SC

Falcon29 said:


> *السديس يؤيد مقاطعة قطر والالتزام بقائمة "الإرهاب" الجديدة*
> 
> واعتبر السديس، الرئيس العام لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي، أن ما جرى خلال الأيام الماضية، توجيهات "سديدة" من قبل الحكومة، في إشارة إلى قطع العلاقات مع قطر، وقائمة الإرهاب التي شملت دعاة ومفكرين بارزين.
> 
> ودعا السديس، كافة منسوبي الرئاسة العامة لشؤون الحرمين، إلى الالتزام بالتعليمات الحكومية، والتي تحظر التواصل مع الجهات التي وضعت على لائحة الإرهاب مؤخرا، أو التواصل مع جهات قطرية.
> 
> وحذر السديس من "الانخراط والانجراف خلف هذه الأعمال المشبوهة بأي وجه من الوجوه، أو التواصل بهذه الفئة الضالة الإرهابية أو بمن يمت لهم بصلة
> 
> http://arabi21.com/story/1013255/السديس-يؤيد-مقاطعة-قطر-والالتزام-بقائمة-الإرهاب-الجديدة
> 
> ......
> ......
> 
> 
> شيوخ سلطة ، جميع علما المسلمين اليوم تابعين لمشروع دولي أو مشروج حزبي ، لا تجد النفاق فيه ، لا فرق بين هذا الشيخ والقرضاوي أو غيرهم .... كيف تدعي انك عالم مسلم صالح وتساند أعمال خارجا عن الاسلام من قبل الحكام .... أو متعصب لي حزب أو دولة .... هذا ليست أوصاف مسلم صالح ....


Don't post in Arabic.. it will be deleted like last time!


----------



## Falcon29

Dai Toruko said:


> Are you kidding me?
> Nobody talks about Al Meera and i don't care about your copy paste.
> Your picture include a adress from Netherland.
> Adress: "*Jogchem van der Houtweg 13*"
> Your life is a lie.



Don't blame him, that is only the tip of the iceberg if you're getting your info from Defense Arab ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1

Falcon29 said:


> @Alithemoor1
> 
> All this fuss over a vegetable?


Which is an Israeli product that could very well have been grown in a settlement in a land that is occupied. Remember that tiny detail? Also, it proves the hypocrisy of Qatar and its propaganda machine which constantly attacks other countries and accuses them of normalization with "the zionest enemy"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

The SC said:


> Don't post in Arabic.. it will be deleted like last time!



Only the Arabic language is suitable to point out hypocrisy, while English language allows for all kinds of loopholes to defend the indefensible. This is why I like writing criticisms in Arabic. It's a language that doesn't cater to propagandists....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alithemoor1

Falcon29 said:


> Don't blame him, that is only the tip of the iceberg if you're getting your info from Defense Arab ....


Sure, resorting to ad hominem when the evidence smacks you in the face.


----------



## Falcon29

Alithemoor1 said:


> Sure, resorting to ad hominem when the evidence smacks you in the face.



Evidence of what? Qatar has relations with Palestinians and also has diplomatic relations with Israel, that's not news to anyone man. Qatar tries urging Israel to accept two state solution, and has to deal with Israel when it ships diesel supplies or cement to Gaza.


----------



## Alithemoor1

Falcon29 said:


> Only the Arabic language is suitable to point out hypocrisy, while English language allows for all kinds of loopholes to defend the indefensible. This is why I like writing criticisms in Arabic. It's a language that doesn't cater to propagandists....


First, all the fuss is about a vegetable? Then I am wrong because I brought a picture from a website of which you disapprove? When cornered with evidence, you resort to ad hominem? Now, who is the hypocrite?



Falcon29 said:


> Evidence of what? Qatar has relations with Palestinians and also has diplomatic relations with Israel, that's not news to anyone man. Qatar tries urging Israel to accept two state solution, and has to deal with Israel when it ships diesel supplies or cement to Gaza.


Then why do you and others including the Qatari Aljazeera viciously attack other countries when they do the same?


----------



## Falcon29

Alithemoor1 said:


> First, all the fuss is about a vegetable? Then I am wrong because I brought a picture from a website of which you disapprove? When cornered with evidence, you resort to ad hominem? Now, who is the hypocrite?



You sound like a confused person, I don't deny Qatar has diplomatic contact with Israel. This isn't about Israel to me. And your photo was already debunked anyway, let alone your unsubstantiated claim that it originates from settlement territory. And I don't care about the site and its people who have push the most disgusting and effortless propaganda and baseless accusations there is.



Alithemoor1 said:


> Then why do you and others including the Qatari Aljazeera viciously attack other countries when they do the same?



Your disputes with other members here are not my business. And not sure what you mean by 'doing the same'? Qatar only relations with Israel currently involve seeking approval to allow construction material and infrastructure projects into Palestinian territory. It has cut trade ties with Israel since 2009. It supports a Palestinian reconciliation, unlike other Arab nations which want Hamas destroyed. 

Qatar is not blockading Gaza like Sisi is or keeping the border crossing shut down almost at all times while Morsi had it open all times. Qatar did not announce unilateral ceasefire in 2014 conflict in Gaza without consulting Hamas and not meeting any Palestinian conditions in order to blame Hamas for further hostilities. Qatari media is pro-Palestinian by all means. Al Arabiya is not pro-Palestinian, only cares for Abbas staying in power. I only point out what is right or wrong, there are some stances that are good taken by these nations. I never attacked them for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

damm1t said:


> Made a quick search and the problem is that there is no general named Tayyip Koraloğlu in Turkish army.


Oooops busted. Besides whoever fabricated this lie obviously doesnt know that the writing of surname as Koral Oglu is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Falcon29 said:


> Stop with this 'Usraeli' stuff my friend. Your country and every other country in the region has US embassies and some of them strategic ties with the US. The US is an influential country, and that will not change. None of us mind relations with the US, we just prefer US have a fair approach to the I/P conflict. It's not blasphemy to have ties with the US.
> 
> Hamas is not leaving Qatar either.
> 
> EDIT: This stuff with the US needs to stop, whether you have ties with the US or not, doesn't make one better or worse as Muslims or against Islam. In my opinion, every regime in this region whether has ties with US or not are not ideal Muslims. You are all as hypocritical as each other and need to stop pretending to be morally superior to one another.


Ya'll should ask israel to be a part of California. grow some grass and import some rappers it will be lit as ****. you can also sing this song in the beach of Tel Aviv







Falcon29 said:


> Niger


Please don't be racist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Qatari Foreign Minister Mohammed bin Abdul Rahman al-Thani said that "calling Qatar to Pakistani military elements is a disgrace, and is not true."*


----------



## idune

The SC said:


> *Qatari Foreign Minister Mohammed bin Abdul Rahman al-Thani said that "calling Qatar to Pakistani military elements is a disgrace, and is not true."*



You are a saudi govt propaganda tool operating 24/7, aren't you? Looks like it is more than one person operating this id *The SC*. Perhaps MOD should check on this one.


----------



## The SC

idune said:


> You are a saudi govt propaganda tool operating 24/7, aren't you? Looks like it is more than one person operating this id *The SC*. Perhaps MOD should check on this one.


And what is your problem.. you should ask the mods.. and go troll somewhere else..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Alithemoor1 said:


> Qatar provides support to the most radical elements in the conflict and has been attacking moderate factions or groups and accusing them of having relations with Israel when themselves host the biggest US base in the region and have had peachy relations with Isreal since 1995.



That's exactly what Qatar has been doing. Qatar regime, no doubt is part of axis of evil.
As I stated in my earlier posts, they are dubiously close to western states as compare to rest of the ME states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Falcon29 said:


> Evidence of what? Qatar has relations with Palestinians and also has diplomatic relations with Israel, that's not news to anyone man. Qatar tries urging Israel to accept two state solution, and has to deal with Israel when it ships diesel supplies or cement to Gaza.


Qatar has official diplomatic relations with Israel?. I never knew that. Interesting.
Then why is it that some pseudo islamic countries that don't even have any business in Arab-Israeli issue don't have any diplomatic relations with Israel? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1

mike2000 is back said:


> Qatar has official diplomatic relations with Israel?. I never knew that. Interesting.
> Then why is it that some pseudo islamic countries that don't even have any business in Arab-Israeli issue don't have any diplomatic relations with Israel? Lol


The funny thing is Qatar and its propaganda machines attack these countries if they have any relations with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Alithemoor1 said:


> The funny thing is Qatar and its propaganda machines attack these countries if they have any relations with them.


Well, you can't blame Qatar or its media for saying such things in other to further it's influence and interests. Its normal, can't blame them on this one. Every country /power will use what they have to further their interests and gain good PR for their cause. It's just geo-politics.

I was just surprised Qatar has diplomatic relations with ISRAEL. That's something I didn't know. It's a smart move by Qatar though, shows the country has been extending it's influence throughout the region and as such they have have to be somehow involved in critical issues or negotiations when a conflict flares up.


----------



## chatterjee

President Erdogan quotes the verse, "*The believers are but brothers, so make settlement between your brothers*" when speaking about the Qatar crisis





__ https://www.facebook.com/





*Does the pressure on Qatar from the Saudi bloc benefit Israel?*





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

idune said:


> Trump is full of hot air - North Korea, Syrian and South China sea episode are good recent examples. It is just sheer amusement how saudis are dancing to trump tune when his own secretary of state Rex Tillerson contradicting his statements. No sooner Trump singled out Qatar, Rex took the microphone asking to remove blockade enforced by saudis and their side kicks. Moral of the story is, israeli and US plan carried out by saudis largely foiled by Russian, Turkish and Iranian move. Trump and US establishments are not ready to engage in another war at crippling cost that US never seen in its history. Other than statements, we are not seeing US pushing the envelop to further Trump statements. So beyond Trump nonsensical huff and puff (for saudi money) there is little US will be willing to push.
> 
> At this rate, saudis will be left in the middle of the road with their grand standing without any substance and loss of face. This episode, the way its moving will pave the path for demise of house of saud and saudi wealth.



That was my post yesterday. And today this is what came out. Looks like saudis will loose their face in front arabs.

*Cool Qatar: Riyadh plan backfires after Trump flip-flop & Turkey ruse*

Published time: 11 Jun, 2017 13:46
Get short URL






*Saudi Arabia’s standoff against Qatar was fraught with miscalculations and comically ill-conceived notions from the start. But now the crisis is becoming a threat to Riyadh’s own prominence and security in the Middle East. *
_*“Almost all relationships begin and continue as mutual forms of exploitation, a mental or physical barter, to be determined when one or both parties run out of goods.”* - _English-American writer, W. H. Auden.

This Ramadan will surely be remembered in the Middle East by Saudi Arabia’s inflated idea of a new zealous relationship formed with the US. Following Donald Trump’s ‘Arab Summit’ visit in May, Riyadh is reinvigorated with a new sense of importance and power, and has indulged itself on just how far warm sentiments from the Trump administration can take its new government and its struggle against Iran, an enemy of convenience that gives Saudi Arabia an important role in the region. But who needs the other more? The Saudis or the Americans?

*In recent days, Saudi Arabia’s bold plan to isolate tiny Qatar in a bid to get it to agree to Riyadh’s geopolitics appears to be coming off the rails. But worse than merely suffering a modicum of humiliation when Riyadh inevitably climbs down and admits its zany plan didn’t come off, there are signs that the attempt to destabilize Qatar is going to backfire. Indeed, King Salman bin Abdulaziz’s new, inexperienced government has yet to recognize, let alone even understand an important maxim in politics: ‘When in a hole, stop digging’.*

Although the cataclysmic errors of going ahead with such ill-conceived plans - like backing extremists groups in Syria - could be blamed on his predecessor, his brother King Abdullah who died in 2015, Salman must accept responsibility for other mistakes, like the beleaguered campaign in Yemen, which shows no signs of ending. And now Qatar.

It’s as though the Saudis are simply incapable both of effective military strategy or any form of sage diplomacy; blinded by delusional ideas of their own capabilities and power, they blunder ahead with scant regard of the consequences, even towards themselves.

*“Most worrying is that Saudi Arabia and the UAE may repeat the mistakes that were made when the Saudi leadership decided to launch a war in Yemen,” said Yezid Sayigh, a Beirut-based senior fellow at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace. “They had no clear political strategy, based their action on false assumptions, have incurred heavy financial costs and a growing human toll, and are probably now worse off in terms of their security,”*according to Livemint.com

*Indeed, the swift 180-degree turn by Trump, who started off entirely behind the Saudi move but ended on a more cautious note, must have really hit Riyadh hard. After the Pentagon more or less put Trump straight on Qatar and the implications of this tiny country going rogue, the architects of this foolhardy plan were confronted by a stark reality: ‘We’ve gone too far.’*

And they really have. In a matter of days, the reality has hit home: not only is Trump and Tillerman now calling for Saudi Arabia to back down on the siege, but it appears that the requisite premise of the entire idea – that the US would militarily defend the Kingdom’s huge borders – is also folly. Suddenly, the veiled threats of Saudi Arabia going further beyond just the blockade look disingenuous when any skirmishes that may result on Saudi’s borders will have to be dealt with by its own army.

*Erdogan, the real Sultan of Swing*
But it gets worse. If the Saudis massively over-estimated the support their masterplan would muster from the US, they also underestimated that another wild card in the region would swiftly run to the aid of Qatar: Turkey.

I recently argued about the significance of Qatar merely starting a debate about whether Iran is really a threat and how Qatar’s refusal of the Saudis using Iran as a pretext to hang its entire geopolitical strategy on is detrimental to Riyadh. But a ‘third way’ is already happening now and this is entirely the Saudi’s fault.

Previously this alternative strand of joined-up-thinking was contained and confined to only Qatar as the underhand control that Saudi Arabia has on media in the entire region is almost absolute and succeeds in muffling any such debate, according to a recent report by Wikileaks.

But now, with the Saudi move – despite it being planned in advance, right down to the planted op-eds in US newspapers about how Qatar is the problem in the region to countering terrorism – the third way is very much a real, living beast. It is a trilogy of those who consider Saudi Arabia – as opposed to Iran - as the threat, a group made up of Turkey, Qatar and the Muslim Brotherhood itself.

Incredibly, the West - perhaps even Trump himself - has to accept some responsibility for this. Just three days before Trump gave his speech in Riyadh before over 50 heads of state of Muslim countries, where he denounced Iran and Hezbollah, Turkish President Erdogan left Washington DC entirely empty handed. I initially speculated that Trump’s people could not trust Erdogan and I stand by this. But there was more to it than that. Trump’s people could not give what the Turkish President wanted in Syria as it might have upset the Saudis; the best kept secret in the Middle East is that the Saudis intensely dislike Erdogan and were hoping that the attempted coup in July of 2016 would have ousted him. Erdogan flew back to Ankara from Washington empty-handed, realizing that he will never be part of the powerful elite and should look East.

Few Western commentators in the region understand that Turkey supporting Qatar is payback to Trump and the Saudis, as the real ideology that Erdogan supports (apart from his own Sultan-like autocracy) is the Muslim Brotherhood, which is universally loathed by the Saudis. By giving Qatar the support it needs, Erdogan believes he cashes in big time - as if Qatar gave in to pressure, it would have left Turkey as the only real player who supports the pan-Arab Islamic group. He gets a new role in the Middle East as a dangerous ally of two hated creeds in one blow: the Muslim Brotherhood and Iran. Erdogan suddenly becomes more than just a wild card, but a figure to fear more than merely a leader of a rogue state in terms of how the Turkish leader can impact Saudi stability.

Yet even Erdogan will pay a very high price for this cavalier play and not just with the expected withdrawal of Saudi and UAE investment in Turkey. but more how Moscow will now treat him, given that he has proven to Putin that he simply cannot be trusted by defiantly going against the wishes of Russia to stay neutral. _“If Erdogan enters the Qatar conflict head on, he will be going against Russia’s legitimately stated position of neutrality,”_argued The Duran. _“If Erdogan jumps into the Gulf he will at once isolate himself from Wahhabi Saudi, the secular Arab world (which he is already largely hated in), Russia and the United States."_

*The heart of the beast*
But did you ever wonder if you were being told all the story? In the Middle East disputes are never what they seem. There is always a hidden agenda and the Qatar calamity is no exception. We are lead to believe that the heart of the dispute is the funding of terrorist groups. A hilarious notion if we are to examine that both Saudi Arabia and Qatar have both funded ISIS and its affiliates, at some stage of the Syrian war.

The greatest fear that the Saudis have is that their omnipotent role as leader of the GCC countries will be undermined by debate, which is sparked by this new trilogy, which will force other countries to look closely at Iran and ask is it really a threat to the region or more of a fake foe being used to keep a house of cards standing – a point I made in my earlier article, which has since been confirmed by a number of respected, leading journalists covering the Middle East.

David Hearst is editor-in-chief of Middle East Eye, who was previously chief foreign leader writer of The Guardian. He also writes that the spat has nothing to do with _“funding terrorism or cosying up to Iran. In fact the Emiratis do a roaring trade with Iran, and they are part of the coalition accusing Qatar of siding with Tehran”._

_“Their real demands”_ he continues, _“which were conveyed to the Emir of Kuwait - who is acting as an intermediary - are the closure of Al Jazeera, de-funding of Al Arabi al Jadid, Al Quds al Arabi, and the Arabic edition of Huffington Post."_

So, it may well be that the trilogy of Turkey, Qatar and the Muslim Brotherhood has actually been created by Saudi Arabia’s blundering- which just adds to the gargantuan failure of the plot. But what is really at the core of the Saudi plan is to silence all debate which questions the Saudis. It’s really that simple. If you can’t buy media, then simply threaten the state which owns it to have it shut down.

In reality though, they are doing the opposite and actually making Qatar cool and creating more debate than ever.

Inevitably, the coming days might see the UAE cutting off its gas pipeline from Qatar but in the weeks to come keep an eye open for a curiously high number of Opeds about Qatar’s human rights record and how this should prevent it from hosting the world cup in 2022.

Although Trump faked out his Saudi hosts over taking a bold stand against Qatar, there is still some time before either Riyadh or Washington _“run out of goods”._

https://www.rt.com/op-edge/391853-qatar-riyadh-plan-backfires/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

BATMAN said:


> That's exactly what Qatar has been doing. Qatar regime, no doubt is part of axis of evil.
> As I stated in my earlier posts, they are dubiously close to western states as compare to rest of the ME states.


Where does wahhabism and salafist ideology come from? A) Saudi Arabia or B) Saudi Arabia or C) Saudi Arabia

Which country is spreading wahhabism and salafist ideology? A) Saudi Arabia or B) Saudi Arabia or C) Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umaish Khan

*Who Is Really Behind The Qatar Crisis?*
With U.S. President Donald Trump taking credit for the Arab world’s move to isolate Qatar, the U.S. may be destroying the small country militarily.

Qatar – one of the richest countries in the world – thrust itself into the global spotlight on Monday morning, when six biggest Arab powers cut ties with the 2.5-million populated country over its alleged ties to terrorism.

Just hours after six Arab nations – Saudi Arabia, Egypt, United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Yemen, Libya and the Maldives – severed diplomatic ties with Qatar, the U.S. State Department approved the potential sale of more than $1.4 billion worth of military training and equipment for Saudi Arabia, Qatar’s biggest enemy in the region and the driving force behind the Qatari diplomatic crisis.

The $1.4 billion military deal is part of a staggering $110 billion arms deal President Trump signed with Saudis during his Middle East trip two weeks ago. Trump’s trip to Saudi Arabia, which became his first foreign trip as U.S. President, could mark the beginning of a possible demise of Qatar, which finds itself isolated in the Middle East after its neighbours cut off the land, air and sea links to and from Qatar.

*The US indirectly destroying Qatar, but does it help to destroy terrorism?*

The U.S. could potentially indirectly destroy Qatar by continuing to approve billion dollar arms deals with Saudi Arabia. By sponsoring Saudis militarily, the U.S. is further bolstering Saudi’s superior role in the region, at the same time reducing the role of Qatar. Doha, which is accused of sponsoring the Muslim Brotherhood, ISIS (Islamic State) and al-Qaeda, has become a pariah state in the region, with only Iran – and Turkey – willing to come to Qatar’s rescue.

Qatar’s relations with Iran also became the catalyst for the country’s isolation in the region, as Iran is one of the key enemies of Saudi Arabia. The U.S., which under President Barack Obama’s administration saw its relations with Saudis go south in the wake of Obama’s nuclear deal with Iran, is now making wide steps toward becoming a key ally for Saudis. Trump, a vocal critic of Obama’s nuclear deal with Iran, is reshaping America’s strategy in the Middle East, but there’s one, big BUT.

Qatar hosts the major headquarters of the United States Central Command, an intelligence hub used by the Pentagon in the Middle East and the base where Washington carries out airstrikes against ISIS targets. While Trump was quick to claim credit for Saudi’s isolation of Qatar with hopes that such a move would become “the beginning of the end to the horror of terrorism,” the U.S. taking Saudi’s side in the brewing Qatar-Saudi conflict could potentially cut the Pentagon off using its Qatari military base to actually “end the horror of terrorism” by carrying out devastating air strikes against terrorist groups in the region.

*Qatari diplomatic crisis is a double-standard situation*

U.S.-Saudi relations, as well as the entire Middle East, has gone through a dramatic transformation after Trump’s nine-day trip through the Middle East and Europe in May. While it’s unclear whether or not Trump was aware of Saudi’s plans to cut ties with Qatar, his visit to Riyadh apparently had a tremendous effect on Saudi Arabia and its neighbours. Even if Trump did not order or approve Saudi’s move to isolate Qatar, his Middle East trip signalled the beginning of major changes in the region.

And apparently, Saudi Arabia and its allies thought that change had to start with isolating Qatar due to its alleged ties to terrorism – though Saudi Arabia has for years been accused of sponsoring terrorism and radicalism in the region as well. While one can argue that it’s a double-standard situation, in this case, Saudis had more powerful allies than Qatar did.

*10,000 US troops to return home from Qatar?*

With the help of U.S. sales of weapons and other military equipment, Saudis could significantly boost their role and influence in the region, while Qatar’s role would be shrinking on a pro rata basis. Despite the U.S. sharing deep military ties with Qatari authorities, the Trump administration has apparently come to a conclusion that Saudi Arabia is a more reliable military ally of Washington in its exhausting battle against terrorism despite Saudis allegedly sharing ties to terrorism and allegedly sponsoring radical groups such as ISIS in the region.

Al Udeid base, outside Doha, is home to around 10,000 U.S. troops and is a vital base in America’s war against ISIS in the region. The U.S. has been a key supplier for most of Saudi Arabia’s military needs in recent years even despite the strained relations in the wake of Obama’s nuclear deal with Saudi foe Iran. Only Iran and Turkey can be considered major allies of Qatar as the small Arab nation finds itself cut from the rest of the Middle East.

*Can Qatar survive an enemy in the face of US military?*

Ever since Trump assumed office earlier this year, the U.S.-Saudi relations have gone through tremendous changes. Trump has repeatedly praised Saudi King Salman as the “wise” leader and implied that he thinks Saudis are the leaders of the Sunni Muslim world.

The Arab world, led by the Saudis, has for years formed a united front against Qatar over its alleged support for the Muslim Brotherhood, which Saudi Arabia and its allies see as a potential threat to the ruling monarchs in the region. Qataris have also come under fire for their alleged support for ISIS and al-Qaeda though Saudis have been accused of sponsoring the two terrorist groups as well. For years, Qataris have attempted to grow their influence in the region via the Al Jazeera media network, which became one of the most influential news outlets in the Arab world.

It’s yet unclear how U.S.-Qatar relations will be affected by the Qatari diplomatic crisis, but Washington siding with Saudis does not bode well for Qataris. After all, $110 billion worth of U.S. military equipment and the biggest Arab powers joining forces is quite challenging to be up against for a small country such as Qatar.

@GroundZero_pk


----------



## rocketman0409

Why doesn't Pakistan play a constructive role in defusing the tensions. does it have any leverage with KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umaish Khan

*Divided They Fall – Cracks in the Middle East*
he Arab nations on the other side of the gulf are flexing muscle not against archrival, Iran, but one of their own kind. Today, a Qatar’s ruling member was included in a list – issued jointly by United Arab Emirate, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and Egypt – of individuals allegedly nurturing close ties with terrorists.

The United Arab Emirates, the most vocal and pro-active opponent of Qatar’s policies, closed its airspace for any flights destined to Qatar or flying from its airports, meanwhile. The earlier ban was limited to Qatar Airways alone. The Arab Gulf states continue to hurt their ties as well as interests of friendly nations by imposing harsh restrictions. Though jealously defending its independent policies and defiantly opposing guardianship, Qatar has largely exercised graceful restraint, so far.

Some 5,000 kilometres away, Turkey’s Recep Tayyip Erdogan fast-tracked a legislation authorising the deployment of the country’s military in Qatar. The two countries had in principle agreed to set up a new base during Tayyip Erdogan’s visit to Doha. In a bizarre twist to an already weird story, Ankara is sending 5,000 troops to Doha soon. The two sides believe that the deployment will deter any military adventure from the neighbouring allies-turned-foes.

Qatar’s Foreign Minister Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman told Al-Jazeera in an interview Thursday that the contingent of Turkish troops set to deploy to Qatar was for the sake of the entire region’s security. “There cannot ever be a military solution to this problem,” he stressed.





Erdoğan in Qatar for his third official trip since being elected president. AA [File Photo]
Angered by Erdogan’s decision to stand by Tamim al-Thani, the Saudis have questioned his desire to mediate. After his return home, Emir of Kuwait Sheikh Sabah Al Ahmad Al Sabah briefed Erdogan of his tireless yet fruitless mediation efforts in a phone call on Wednesday night. The two countries have been connected on what can be called a 24-hour hotline to defuse the escalating row between Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates and Bahrain with Qatar. Strangely, the Turkish president did not take the initiative a fortnight ago when the rift began. He has reportedly sent a delegation to the Gulf nations’ capitals.

*From fake news to authentic crisis*
It all started with the alleged hacking of *Qatar News Agency* on May 24, disseminating a speech of Qatar’s Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani, claiming to be delivered at a military graduation ceremony.

The emir was purportedly lauding Doha’s good relations with Tel Aviv while voicing support for Palestinian organisation, Hamas. The controversial news item also claimed that al-Thani even suggested US President Donald Trump might not last long in power due to legal issues concerning the Russia links.

Qatar vehemently denied the emir even speaking at the event. He just attended the ceremony, it clarified, while acknowledging successful hacking of the QNA website.

The ‘fake news’ had already angered the neighbouring Gulf nations as well as Egypt. The Qatari clarification or denial was ignored by the four countries, which officially kept mum as their state-controlled media aggressively attacked the Arab leader. The vicious media campaign, which has been intensifying by the hour, spared no one in the Qatari ruling family as well as cabinet members.

Meanwhile, three neighbouring countries (Saudi Arabia, UAE and Bahrain) and Egypt cut off diplomatic relations while banning Qatar Airways operation in their respective countries, closing their airspaces for Qatar besides giving a 14-day notice to its citizens to leave the country. As if the actions were not punitive enough, an economic embargo was also imposed, thus denying vital supplies of water, food and medicine to name a few.

Kuwait and Oman did not follow the UAE and Saudi-led policy of boycotting Qatar.

*No smoke without fire?*
Qatar is known to have a soft corner for the pan-Islamist political party, Muslim Brotherhood, which is banned in most of the Arab countries except Jordan and Morocco. Erdogan, who subscribes to the ideology of Al-Ikhwan Al-Muslimeen, also enjoys very close ties with the Qatari ruling family.

Moreover, it has tried to establish Doha as the centre for conflict resolution for the Muslim world as well as Africa. The country has been involved in peace negotiations between warring factions of Sudan, Somalia and even hosts the political office of the Taliban.

Qatar has already expelled dozens of figures deemed controversial or a threat by the neighbouring GCC states. The allegations of supporting Ikhwan and Hamas to destabilise Egypt and serving a base for Shiite unrest in eastern Saudi Arabia brought newer dynamics to the entire gambit. While officially no claims of sharing proofs have been made, social media outlets have been used to build a perception against Qatar. The tiny energy-rich state has faced the nasty campaign with grace and restraint, with the government advising citizens not insult other countries or leaders. Even if the row ends, Doha will need a consorted effort to undo the damage done to its repute by labelling her the ‘financier and protector of terrorists’.

*Trump tweets, Erdogan decrees*
Tayyip Erdogan and Donald J Trump, both the leaders with significant leverage in the Arabian Gulf, hastily took sides early in the crisis.

Ankara initially called for the Gulf unity and readiness to help however it can to bring the disputes to a manageable level. Foreign Minister Cavusoglu also said: “Turkey sees the unity and solidarity among Gulf states as our own unity.” Given the aggressive posturing against his closest ally, Erdogan firmly stood behind Qatar while still offering help in resolving the crisis.

While Qatar hosts Washington’s largest military base in the Middle East – housing 10,000 troops and their wherewithal – Trump did not hesitate to public admonish her in sync with the line adopted by the UAE and Saudi Arabia. He tweeted: “_They (Muslim Countries in Riyadh) said they would take a hard line on funding extremism, and all reference was pointing to Qatar. Perhaps this will be the beginning of the end to the horror of terrorism!_”

Anwar Gargash, UAE state minister for foreign affairs, said: “This is not about regime change – this is about change of policy, change of approach.”





King Salman receives Kuwait ruler Sheikh Sabah Al Ahmad Al Sabah (left) at the Al-Salam Palace in Jeddah on Tuesday. (SPA)
As the military remains on the highest alert to preempt any attempt to invade Qatar or remove of the emir through intrigues, the key to the crisis lies with Kuwait’s Emir Sabah who enjoys enormous respect in the GCC ruling families. He has wealth of experience and personal reportage for serving his country as Foreign Minister for 40 years (from 1963-2003).

When Dr Mohammad Morsi won the election in Egypt and took power in Egypt, a similar but less tense situation arose between Qatar and its neighbours. Eventually, Qatar had to face diplomatic isolation for eight months in 2014. Emir al-Sabah acted as the mediator at that time as well. After the initial lack of a breakthrough, the Kuwaiti emir has not given up. He is still shuttling between Abu Dhabi, Riyadh and Doha. Much needed support from Washington came but typically late and with a sour taste. Trump’s reconciliatory tweet has failed to put out the fire his previous comment added fuel too. Moreover, Emir of Qatar has declined to leave Doha for travelling to Washington on his invitation. The best White House can do is convince the UAE of restraint which has taken the most extreme steps so far. Tayyip Erdogan’s decision to send troops makes Turkey controversial for Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and the UAE. Yet it can act as a deterrent against military invasion.

*Searching for a ray of hope*
French President Emmanuel Macron can help diffuse tension too for his country has a sizeable base in Oman. While the US diplomacy remains uncertain and the British political disarray offer no hope, Paris can come forward to fill the void. The Saudi defence minister is already visiting Germany today while Qatari foreign minister flies to Russia. Tehran and Moscow will be true beneficiaries of a prolonged strife. Not only will Iran be able to replace Saudi Arabia as a key supplier of food, water and other necessary commodities while dent the GCC unity by creating dependence. For Russia and Iran, other gains include a surge in oil prices as well as deepening fault lines amongst rebels opposed to Bashar al-Assad. The Syrian tyrant can survive in Damascus due to heavy Russian airpower, scores of military advisors, Iranian troops and paid mercenaries.

Though caught in Panama Leaks, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif too has personal relations with the four GCC nations. His active diplomacy can strengthen Emir al-Sabah’s efforts.

Conflict in the Gulf region will spell disaster for many Muslim countries like Pakistan. From foreign policy to energy security, the odds will be stacked against Islamabad. Besides skyrocketing energy prices, the country will have to withstand return of hundreds of thousands of expatriate employed in UAE, Bahrain, Qatar and to an extent Saudi Arabia. Not only will their return add burden on the economy but valuable remittances will also get a serious blow.

It’s time for Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif to rise to the occasion and fly to Riyadh, Abu Dhabi and Doha. He has personal relations with the ruling families for decades. His active diplomacy can strengthen Emir al-Sabah’s efforts for stability and unity in the Gulf region. Though wedged in Panama Leaks probe, his statesmanship can serve stability in the region and reinforce Pakistan’s stature as a friend in need besides rehabilitating some of his lost political clouts.

As of now, Qatar is not ready to submit to the coercion through diplomatic isolation and economic blockade. “We are not ready to surrender, and will never be ready to surrender, the independence of our foreign policy,” its foreign minister Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman said in his latest public statement.

*Naveed Ahmad* – The writer is a Pakistani investigative journalist and academic with extensive reporting experience in the Middle East and North Africa. Based in Doha and Istanbul, he specialises in matters concerning security, diplomacy and governance.

*Qatar Crisis Could Give Birth To Even More Terrorism*
s Egypt, Saudi Arabia and three other Arab countries are isolating Qatar, the Qatar diplomatic crisis could give birth to even more extremism and terrorism around the world.

As the Arab world’s biggest powers cut ties with Qatar on Monday over its alleged support for the Muslim Brotherhood _(Ikhwan-ul-Muslimeen)_, ISIS (Islamic State) and al-Qaeda, the Qatar diplomatic crisis could potentially complicate the international anti-terrorism measures and spread, even more, terrorism around the world.

Egypt, Saudi Arabia and three other Arab countries severed diplomatic relations with Qatar, potentially creating a big headache for the U.S. and the rest of the world in the long run. The controversial move comes just two weeks after U.S. President Donald Trump’s visit to the region and his demand for Muslim states to step up efforts to fight extremism and terrorism.

It’s unclear, however, if Trump had anything to do with the Qatari diplomatic crisis, which erupted with Saudi Arabia, Egypt, United Arab Emirates and Bahrain cutting diplomatic ties with Qatar in a coordinated move early Monday. Hours later, Yemen, Libya’s eastern-based government and the Maldives joined the initiative of turning one of the world’s richest countries into a pariah state.

*Qatari crisis could give rise to extremism and terrorism across the world*
U.S. and the international community’s anti-terrorism measures are no thin ice, with the Qatari diplomatic crisis likely to give rise to more terrorism and extremism in the region. Qatar – which is populated by about 2.5 million people – has been accused of sponsoring Islamic militants, though the Qatari government has for years dismissed the claims.

The Qatari diplomatic crisis could become a major obstacle for the U.S. in its efforts to eradicate ISIS in the region, as Qatar hosts a major U.S. military base that commands the America-led air campaign against the militant group. While Qatar is an ally of the U.S., the powers cutting ties with Qatar are Washington’s primary Arab allies, which means the diplomatic crisis could deteriorate Qatar-U.S. relations and even potentially cut Washington off its access to its Qatari military base. It also does not bode well for the Qatar-U.S. ties that the Arabic isolation of Qatar comes just two weeks after U.S. President Trump’s milestone visit to the region.

While the Qatari diplomatic crisis came as an abrupt and surprising move to many, Jacob Wolisnky correctly predicted Qatar’s pariah status back in 2013. Since then, cracks in Qatar’s relations with its biggest neighbours have been further deepening over the nation’s alleged ties to the Taliban and Muslim Brotherhood _(Ikhwan-ul-Muslimeen)_.

*The US could lose access to its major military base in Qatar, complicating anti-terrorism efforts*
In addition to severing diplomatic ties with Qatar, the U.S. primary Arab allies also cut off the land, air and sea links to and from one of the world’s richest countries that are set to host the biggest football event in five years, the World Cup 2022. Closing all transport links to Qatari land, all but Egypt gave Qatari visitors and their residents two weeks to leave the country. Supply shortages have been caused as a result of the diplomatic crisis, causing turmoil across Qatar.

The U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson urged the Arab nations to sort out their differences in the wake of the Qatari diplomatic crisis, potentially suggesting that the anti-Qatar move was not ordered or even approved by Trump during his high-profile visit to the region in May.

The isolation of Qatar could also push the Arab nation into the hands of Russia, Turkey and Iran. But arguably the biggest headache for the U.S. is the high chance of America’s military forces losing access to its large Qatari military base, complicating U.S.-led operations against Islamic militants in the region. The consequences of that could potentially spawn more terrorism and extremism around the world. And given that the terrorist threat in Europe is already at a critical level, namely the U.K. in the wake of a string of recent terror attacks in Manchester and London, the slightest chance of even more terrorism in the world is quite alarming.

*Alarming consequences of Qatari diplomatic crisis*
As the Middle East is slowly sinking into a new crisis, in addition to potential complications in the U.S. efforts to fight extremist groups in the region, the Qatar diplomatic crisis could also challenge America’s plans to confront an assertive Iran. As the U.S. is looking to form a united front to challenge Iran, the Qatari diplomatic crisis could actually push Qatar closer to Iran.

The Qatari diplomatic crisis could considerably undermine the operations of the U.S.-led coalition to fight extremist groups in the region, while calls to eradicate militants from the Middle East became one of the highlights of Trump’s speech during the visit to Saudi Arabia last month. That furthermore raises questions about whether or not the Trump administration was aware of one of the most influential Arab nations’ plans to isolate Qatar. After all, the Qatari diplomatic crisis bears several risks, among them a high chance of the U.S. having no access to its Qatari military base – something that could significantly complicate America’s efforts to fight extremists in the region.

*Qatar Airways: expensive ticket prices, longer journey time*
Besides the possibility of spreading more terrorism and radicalism around the world, there are also other potential consequences of the Qatari diplomatic crisis. Since the Arab nations cut air links to and from Qatar, Qatar Airways – one of the world’s busiest airlines – would no longer be able to fly the U.S. and Europe through Saudi and Egyptian airspace. The consequence of that is longer journey times via plane, inefficient trip routeings, elevated fuel costs and potentially increased plane ticket prices.

On Monday, Saudi Arabia also shut down Al Jazeera’s bureau in the kingdom, which may suggest that Qatar’s state-owned satellite channel – one of the most influential news outlets in the Arab world – could find itself in trouble as well. The Qatari diplomatic crisis will most likely undermine the country’s economy, increase inflation, make it a less attractive country for foreign investments as well as damage Qatar-based businesses’ commercial prospects.
*@GroundZero_pk*

*Trump backs Saudi over Qatar row, then urges ‘unity’*
*WASHINGTON DC: *US President Donald Trump urged Gulf unity Tuesday in remarks released just hours after he appeared to back Saudi Arabia and its regional allies’ decision to sever ties with Qatar.

In an abrupt and sweeping move, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain announced Monday they were cutting diplomatic relations and closing air, sea and land links with Qatar.

Triggering the Arab world’s biggest crisis in years, they accused the tiny Gulf state of harbouring extremist groups and suggested Qatar supported the agenda of Riyadh’s arch-rival, Iran.

Trump waded into the row in a series of early morning tweets that signalled support for the effort to isolate Qatar, despite the country being home to the largest American airbase in the Middle East.

“So good to see the Saudi Arabia visit with the King and 50 countries already paying off,” he tweeted in reference to his trip to Riyadh last month.

“They said they would take a hard line on funding… extremism and all references were pointing to Qatar. Perhaps this will be the beginning of the end to the horror of terrorism!”

The broadside came as Kuwait’s ruler flew to Saudi Arabia to try to resolve the split.

A_ CNN_ report then cited Qatar’s foreign minister Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman Al-Thani as saying FBI experts had concluded that Russian hackers had a hand in the furor.

The broadcaster said US intelligence officials believe the hackers planted a false story on _Qatar’s state news agency_ that may have prompted the Saudi Arabia-led sanctions on Qatar.

Speaking earlier to the _BBC_, Thani responded to Trump’s tweets, denying any funding “of terrorism” and saying there was no “evidence that the Qatar government is supporting radical Islamists.”

Energy-rich Qatar has long had strained ties with its neighbours, but the move by Saudi Arabia and its supporters raised fears of more volatility in the region.

Trump spoke by telephone with Saudi Arabia’s ruler King Salman later Tuesday in an exchange of notably different tone from the US president’s earlier remarks on Twitter.

“The president underscored that a United Gulf Cooperation Council is critical to defeating terrorism and promoting regional stability,” the White House said in a statement regarding the call.

“The two leaders discussed the critical goals of preventing the financing of terrorist organisations and eliminating the promotion of extremism by any nation in the region.”

The Gulf Cooperation Council is a regional bloc comprising Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait, Bahrain, the UAE and Oman.

Support for Qatar came from Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, who criticised the sanctions and vowed to maintain and develop ties with Doha.

“Efforts to isolate Qatar… will not solve any problem,” he said, praising Doha’s “cool-headedness” and “constructive approach.”

But the Saudi-led action was already having tangible effects, with dozens of flights cancelled, Qatari planes barred from regional airspace, and panic buying in Doha amid fears of food shortages.

As well as cutting diplomatic relations and ordering Qatari citizens to leave their countries within 14 days, the Gulf States and Egypt banned all flights to and from Qatar.

UAE carriers Emirates, Etihad, flydubai and Air Arabia, as well as Saudi Airlines, had all announced the suspension of flights to and from Qatar as of Tuesday morning.

Another Arab nation, Jordan, said after studying the causes of the crisis with Qatar it was downgrading its diplomatic representation and withdrawing licenses for the Amman bureau of the Doha-based TV news channel _Al-Jazeera._

The West African state of Mauritania backed Riyadh and cut ties with Qatar, saying Doha’s policies had “supported terrorist organisations… and promoted chaos in many Arab countries”.

Qatar has said it is open to talks, but Saudi Foreign Minister Adel Al-Jubeir said the Gulf state must “change their policies” and stop supporting “extremist groups”.

French President Emmanuel Macron said he was ready to back “all initiatives to encourage calm”.

The crisis will have wide-ranging consequences, not just for Qatar and its citizens but across the Middle East and for Western interests.

Some 10,000 military personnel are stationed at the Al-Udeid airbase. As the forward headquarters of US Central Command, it is seen as crucial in the US-led campaign against the IS group.

A Pentagon spokesman said the crisis has had “no impact on our operations in Qatar or with regards to airspace permission around it”.

The International Air Transport Association called on the countries that acted against Qatar to restore air links with the country, warning of major travel disruptions.

Qatar is also a major regional diplomatic player and international investor and is set to host the World Cup, football’s biggest tournament, in 2022.

But Qatar has also long been accused by its Gulf neighbours and Egypt of supporting extremist groups.

In announcing it was cutting ties, Riyadh accused Doha of harbouring “terrorist and sectarian groups that aim to destabilise the region including the Muslim Brotherhood, IS and Al-Qaeda”.

Riyadh also accused Doha of supporting Iran-backed “terrorist activities” in eastern Saudi Arabia and in Shiite-majority Bahrain.

“The measures are unjustified and are based on false and baseless claims,” Qatar said in response to Monday’s announcement.

Gulf countries previously recalled their ambassadors from Qatar in 2014, ostensibly over its support for the Brotherhood, but Monday’s moves go much further.

Saudi Arabia and its Gulf allies may have felt emboldened by Trump’s visit to Riyadh, which saw the new president clearly align US interests with Riyadh and lash out at Iran.

Qatar has an independent streak that has often angered its neighbours, attracting criticism for supporting Islamist rebels in Syria, and in 2013, the Afghan Taliban opened a Doha office.

Fellow Gulf states are also reported to have been angered by a huge ransom paid by Doha earlier this year to secure the release of a hunting party, which included members of the Qatari royal family, kidnapped in southern Iraq.

The ransom, which Iraqi officials said was in the “hundreds of millions of dollars”, was believed to have been paid to militias with close ties to Tehran.

*@GroundZero_pk*

*Iran comes to Qatar’s rescue, sends planes of food*
TEHRAN: Iran has sent five planes of vegetables to Qatar, Iran’s national carrier told foreign news agency on Sunday, days after Gulf countries cut off air and other transport links to the emirate.

“So far five planes carrying… vegetables have been sent to Qatar, each carrying around 90 tonnes of cargo, while another plane will be sent today (Sunday),” Iran Air spokesman Shahrokh Noushabadi said.

“We will continue deliveries as long as there is demand from Qatar,” Noushabadi added, without mentioning if these deliveries were exports or aid.

Three ships loaded with 350 tonnes of fruit and vegetables were also set to leave an Iranian port for Qatar, the Tasnim news agency quoted a local official as saying.

The port of Dayyer is Iran’s closest port to Qatar.

In the biggest diplomatic crisis in the region in years, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates, plus Egypt and Yemen, on Monday announced they were cutting all ties with Qatar, accusing it of supporting extremism.

Iran has urged Qatar and neighbouring Gulf countries to engage in dialogue to resolve their dispute.

The Islamic Republic has also opened its airspace to about 100 more Qatari flights a day, after Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates banned Qatari planes from their airspace.

The new flights have increased Iranian air traffic by 17 per cent, the official state news agency has reported.

*@GroundZero_pk*


----------



## bafxet

Qatar, after Labanon, Iraq and Syria probably the 4 country fallen for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alithemoor1

mike2000 is back said:


> Well, you can't blame Qatar or its media for saying such things in other to further it's influence and interests. Its normal, can't blame them on this one. Every country /power will use what they have to further their interests and gain good PR for their cause. It's just geo-politics.
> 
> I was just surprised Qatar has diplomatic relations with ISRAEL. That's something I didn't know. It's a smart move by Qatar though, shows the country has been extending it's influence throughout the region and as such they have have to be somehow involved in critical issues or negotiations when a conflict flares up.


Well, you will not be as accepting to find out that they call Ossama Ben Laden Shiekh Ossama and ISIS suicide attacks Martyr's operations while at the same time condemn these attacks. This doublespeak that Qatar uses is hypocritical and dangerous. They also call terrorist operations like the one in Manchester "so-called terror" operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Alithemoor1 said:


> Well, you will not be as accepting to find out that they call Ossama Ben Laden Shiekh Ossama and ISIS suicide attacks Martyr's operations while at the same time condemn these attacks. This doublespeak that Qatar uses is hypocritical and dangerous. They also call terrorist operations like the one in Manchester "so-called terror" operation.




If you ask a random Morrocan in the street they will say the same.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Oublious said:


> If you ask a random Morrocan in the street they will say the same.


Really? 



Alithemoor1 said:


> Well, you will not be as accepting to find out that they call Ossama Ben Laden Shiekh Ossama and ISIS suicide attacks Martyr's operations while at the same time condemn these attacks. This doublespeak that Qatar uses is hypocritical and dangerous. They also call terrorist operations like the one in Manchester "so-called terror" operation.


 Huh.....I am not aware of that. Can you provide any proof of what you just said?


----------



## Alithemoor1

Oublious said:


> If you ask a random Morrocan in the street they will say the same.


How do you know that Turkish guy living in the Netherlands? 
@mike2000 is back 
Do these guys in the audience look like people who would say so?













I have read that Turkish emigrants in Europe largely come from impoverished rural conservative areas and you are one of them. That is why AKP has a lot of support there. The same thing is true for Morocco.



mike2000 is back said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Huh.....I am not aware of that. Can you provide any proof of what you just said?


There you go:
عمليات *استشهادية* بولاية شمال بغداد
Martyr operations in north Baghdad Province

http://www.aljazeera.net/reportslibrary/pages/277610ca-b326-4e5f-b81f-77235dc5c536

Not only that they call openly on their channel for the ethnic cleansing of Shia in Syria.


----------



## Oublious

Alithemoor1 said:


> How do you know that Turkish guy living in the Netherlands?
> @mike2000 is back
> Do these guys in the audience look like people who would say so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that Turkish emigrants in Europe largely come from impoverished rural conservative areas and you are one of them. That is why AKP has a lot of support there. The same thing is true for Morocco.
> 
> 
> There you go:
> عمليات *استشهادية* بولاية شمال بغداد
> Martyr operations in north Baghdad Province
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.net/reportslibrary/pages/277610ca-b326-4e5f-b81f-77235dc5c536
> 
> Not only that they call openly on their channel for the ethnic cleansing of Shia in Syria.




I can bring you to a magrabi masjied and ask the people, your stupid propaganda will make you shut up believe me. The thing is i don't care but your filthy propaganda against qatar, trying show western world look qatar is like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Alithemoor1 said:


> There you go:
> عمليات *استشهادية* بولاية شمال بغداد
> Martyr operations in north Baghdad Province
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.net/reportslibrary/pages/277610ca-b326-4e5f-b81f-77235dc5c536
> 
> Not only that they call openly on their channel for the ethnic cleansing of Shia in Syria.



Hmmmm........ interesting, didn't know they went this far. Surprising indeed. 

Well, I believe they have their own agenda and reasons for saying/supporting such things.



Alithemoor1 said:


> How do you know that Turkish guy living in the Netherlands?
> @mike2000 is back
> Do these guys in the audience look like people who would say so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that Turkish emigrants in Europe largely come from impoverished rural conservative areas and you are one of them. That is why AKP has a lot of support there. The same thing is true for Morocco


Well, I believe that he(like most Turk's on here) support Qatar not because they have any affinity/love or relations with Qatar, but just because Erdogan(and by default Turkey) supports Qatar in this standoff. I believe they will also support MB if the topic was about MB being isolated and cut off by KSA and Gulf states and Erdogan supoorting them.
So I believe it's expected that a citizen of a country(especially a nationalist and patriot) will support his country or leader against other countries who might have a conflict if interests with them on a certain issue. 

So I don't think you(or anyone for that matter) shiuld take it personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alithemoor1

Oublious said:


> I can bring you to a magrabi masjied and ask the people, your stupid propaganda will make you shut up believe me. The thing is i don't care but your filthy propaganda against qatar, trying show western world look qatar is like this.


OK Turkish immigrant MB supporter stereotype, try to formulate a coherent post.

Why is no one talking about the 1 Billion Dollar Ransom Qatar paid to an Iraqi Militia (600 million dollars) and a Syrian Al Qaeda-affiliated group (400 million dollars to encourage them or reward them for adhering to the demands of the Iraqi militia)?

Who remembers this gem when Al Qaradoui MB's Mufti issued a Fatwa to spill the blood of Ghaddafi on Aljazeera channel?







@mike2000 is back I am Moroccan, yet I don't defend everything that my king does like a mindless sheep. If there is something stupid he says or does I will admit it. Like just today, the Moroccan government anounced that they will remain nuetral on this issue, which is stupid since Qatar and Aljazeera have been viciously attacking Morocco for the past 16 years. They have also being meddling in Moroccan internal affairs by financing Muslim Brotherhood and Islamist groups and journalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

The Ministry of Economy and Commerce (MEC) has assured people not to fear, promoting locally made products in stores across the country.

#WeAreQatar


----------



## T-Rex

Kurlang said:


> Sure I will


*
Thanks!*


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The Washington Post: (Qatari citizens) do not trust the ability of their leaders to manage the crises # said: (Tamim) push (Doha) to an imminent economic collapse
*



idune said:


> list of saudi terrorists are longer than anyone can imagine, starting with 9/11 terrorists. Trump is not talking about that now but in opportune time US will use that confiscate saudi asset entirely.


Can you provide it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alwayspeace

I am very sorry and ashamed what Saudis did to Muslim ummah. They still support food blockade to a Muslim country in holy month Ramadan. That's a behave of Yezid. That shows us Yezid bin Muaviye still live.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umaish Khan

*Has Saudi Arabia barred Qataris from performing Hajj?*
Saudi authorities have prevented Qatari nationals from entering the Grand Mosque in Makkah to perform Hajj rituals, Doha-based _Al Sharq_ newspaper has claimed.

Qatar’s National Human Rights Commission (NHRC) has received complaints from Qatari citizens that pilgrims from Qatar were barred from entering Masjid al-Haram, _Al Jazeera _quoted the newspaper as saying on Sunday.

It should be noted that Saudi authorities do not normally question people entering the Grand Mosque on their ethnicity or sectarian affiliation.

On the other hand, _Gulf News_ has claimed Qatari pilgrims will be able to visit the Kingdom for Haj and Umrah despite the cut in diplomatic ties.






“The Saudi Press Agency last week confirmed that Saudi Arabia is committed to providing all facilities and services to Qatari pilgrims,” the newspaper said.

Nearly a week after Saudi Arabia and several of its allies severed ties with Qatar in an unprecedented Gulf diplomatic crisis, there are no signs of the bitter dispute being resolved.

Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and others have accused Qatar of supporting extremist groups, an assertion since backed by US President Donald Trump.

Qatar strongly rejects the allegations and says it is open to talks on ending the dispute, which also saw the three Gulf states order all Qataris out of their countries within 14 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Umaish Khan said:


> *Has Saudi Arabia barred Qataris from performing Hajj?*
> Saudi authorities have prevented Qatari nationals from entering the Grand Mosque in Makkah to perform Hajj rituals, Doha-based _Al Sharq_ newspaper has claimed.
> 
> Qatar’s National Human Rights Commission (NHRC) has received complaints from Qatari citizens that pilgrims from Qatar were barred from entering Masjid al-Haram, _Al Jazeera _quoted the newspaper as saying on Sunday.
> 
> It should be noted that Saudi authorities do not normally question people entering the Grand Mosque on their ethnicity or sectarian affiliation.
> 
> On the other hand, _Gulf News_ has claimed Qatari pilgrims will be able to visit the Kingdom for Haj and Umrah despite the cut in diplomatic ties.
> 
> View attachment 403211
> 
> 
> “The Saudi Press Agency last week confirmed that Saudi Arabia is committed to providing all facilities and services to Qatari pilgrims,” the newspaper said.
> 
> Nearly a week after Saudi Arabia and several of its allies severed ties with Qatar in an unprecedented Gulf diplomatic crisis, there are no signs of the bitter dispute being resolved.
> 
> Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and others have accused Qatar of supporting extremist groups, an assertion since backed by US President Donald Trump.
> 
> Qatar strongly rejects the allegations and says it is open to talks on ending the dispute, which also saw the three Gulf states order all Qataris out of their countries within 14 days.


Nope, actually almost 2000 Qataris have been allowed to perform Omra during this week..Even Iranians are allowed to perform Haj..
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Ordered by King Mohammed VI, the Kingdom of Morocco decided to send planes loaded with food to the State of Qatar.
*
"If the parties show willingness, Morocco is ready to make good offices in order to encourage a frank and comprehensive dialogue based on non-interference in internal affairs, fighting religious extremism, clarity of positions and fulfilment of obligations," the communiqué said.

http://m.hespress.com/politique/353923.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zulkarneyn

KSA and company just can't accept the fact that Qatar supports popular movements in Gulf countries. That's the reason they trampled Morsi in Egypt, if the people took hold of their governments like we see in Turkey they know their positions would be compromised. Qatar plays the long game, KSA and company thinks they can keep supressing these populare movements against their corrupt regimes by oil money, but when the oil dries out or when the West won't need their oil due to an increase in other forms of energy (including green energy) they won't be able to sustain their corrupt and decadent rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*# Britain Foreign Minister: Qatar has to do more to address terrorism and its financing

# Qatar Foreign Minister: We understand the concerns of the Gulf in the sense that we are ready to respond to the accusations*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

The SC said:


> *# Britain Foreign Minister: Qatar has to do more to address terrorism and its financing
> 
> # Qatar Foreign Minister: We understand the concerns of the Gulf in the sense that we are ready to respond to the accusations*


Remove the ottoman sigil on your avatar. You are anything but an Ottoman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1

*King Mohammed VI Offers His Mediation to Solve Gulf Crisis*


Rabat – *King Mohammed VI is ready to offer his mediation in order to solve the unprecedented Gulf crisis, said Morocco’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation in a communiqué on Sunday. *

Amid the unprecedented crisis surrounding Qatar and its neighboring gulf countries, Morocco has broken its silence saying King Mohammed has held extensive and permanent talks with various parties since the deterioration of their diplomatic ties, according to the Ministry.

*“The Kingdom of Morocco is following with great concern over the past few days the deterioration of ties between the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, the Kingdom of Bahrain, Egypt and other Arab countries on one side, and the State of Qatar on the other one,” the communiqué said.*

*The Ministry continued, “because of the strong personal ties of sincere fraternity and mutual consideration between King Mohammed VI – and His brother Kings and Emirs of the Gulf countries, the Kingdom of Morocco has been careful not to pay into public statements and hasty statements which only reinforce discord and deepen differences.”*

The King has, therefore, called on all parties to be wise in order to reduce tension, to overcome this crisis and to finally settle the causes that led to this, in accordance with the spirit which has always prevailed within the GCC, said the Ministry.

The Ministry added that Morocco is strongly associated with the Gulf countries in all fields despite its geographical distance, feels intimately concerned by this crisis despite it is not directly involved. The Kingdom favors a constructive neutrality, which cannot confine it to passive observation of a disturbing escalation between brotherly countries.

*The Ministry added that Morocco is “ready to offer its good offices with a view to promote a frank and comprehensive dialogue on the basis of no-interference in internal affairs and the fight against religious extremism.”*

In the early hours of Monday, June 4, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt, Yemen and Libya, and the Maldives, all announced they were severing their ties with Qatar over its alleged “support of terrorism.”

Morocco has always been a strategic ally of the Gulf countries. In 2016, the first Morocco-GCC summit opened in Riyadh in the presence of King Mohammed VI. It was a chance for consultation and coordination of positions to take up the challenges and threats facing the Arab region, in addition to garnering the support of the Gulf for Morocco’s territorial integrity.

In a speech delivered at the opening ceremony of the summit, King Mohammed VI said that “the question of Moroccan Sahara has always been the cause of Gulf countries as well.” He added that, in 1975, delegations from Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Qatar, the Sultanate of Oman and the United Arab Emirates all took part in the Green March for the recovery of our southern provinces

*On Orders of King Mohammed VI, Morocco Sends Food Supply to Qatar*




Rabat – *King Mohammed VI has ordered that food will be sent to Qatar, the Moroccan Ministry of Foreign Affairs announced Monday.*

In a written press statement, the ministry stated that planes carrying alimentary goods are set to fly to Qatar.

*The decision is “in line with the teachings of our religion especially during the month of Ramadan where requites solidarity between Muslim people,” explained the communiqué.*

*The Ministry affirmed the decision “had nothing to do with the political aspects of the current crisis between Qatar and other sister states,” noting that Morocco’s position vis-à-vis the issue had been fully detailed in a communiqué on Sunday.*

The King’s order to send alimentary goods to Qatar followed Morocco’s offer on Sunday to mediate between Qatar and other Gulf countries, which severed ties with Doha last week.

Sunday’s communiqué stated that because there are “strong personal ties of sincere fraternity and mutual consideration between King Mohammed VI […] and His brother Kings and Emirs of the Gulf countries, the Kingdom of Morocco has been careful not to pay into public statements and hasty statements which only reinforce discord and deepen differences.”

It added that the Kingdom of Morocco is “ready to offer its good offices with a view to promote a frank and comprehensive dialogue on the basis of no-interference in internal affairs and the fight against religious extremism.”

Morocco’s commitment to end the crisis between the Gulf crisis highlights the strong ties between the kingdom and the countries of the region.

On June 4, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates announced cutting ties with Qatar for allegedly supporting “terrorist groups” and “undermining the security of Gulf states.” Qatar rejected the allegations, calling them “unfounded.”

Mohammed VI enjoys relationships of friendship with Gulf leaders, which makes him fit to mediate the current crisis in the region

Morocco’s commitment to end the crisis between the Gulf crisis highlights the strong ties between the Kingdom of Morocco and the countries of the region.

Relations between Morocco and Qatar have witnessed a steady improvement in recent years. This improvement was reflected in the number of investments Qatar has launched in Morocco.

The latest investment was announced last February when the Qatari government announced its decision to invest $150 million in building a dam project in the province of Guelmim in southern Morocco. The project is scheduled to be completed by 2021.

As recently as March 26, 2017, the Emir of Qatar Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani, welcomed the then Moroccan Minister of Foreign Affairs, Salaheddine Mezouar, who delivered to him a verbal message from King Mohammed VI

*My opinion: This is a dumb move since Morocco was one of the countries that suffered most by the meddling and interference by Qatar in our internal affairs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Prime Minister of Pakistan flies to the Kingdom to discuss the "crisis of Qatar", Accompanied by the army commander
*
Pakistan's Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has begun a visit to Saudi Arabia on Monday (12 June 2017) to discuss ways to resolve the Qatari crisis.

"The prime minister will visit the Kingdom today to discuss the current situation in the GCC," a statement from the Pakistani prime minister said, according to Pakistan's "expresstribune" website.

During his visit to the kingdom, Nawaz Sharif takes with him the commander of the Pakistani army, General Qamar Javed Bajo, on a one-day visit.

The Pakistani prime minister has said he will do his best to end the Qatari crisis and is expected to visit Qatar and Kuwait for the same reason.

The foreign ministry spokesman denied foreign reports that his country had deployed troops in Qatar, describing them as "fabricated and completely naked from any truth."

http://www.ajel.sa/local/1895796
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The history of Qatar's ruling family and inside coups:*







Far from any propaganda as some people might think, How can anyone trust people who do coup after coup to their own fathers!!! Personalty, I don't trust such people..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

US establishment quickly realized their president lured by smell of money made strategic blunder. NATO was on the brink of tatter if US or saudi force face off with Turkish troops. Or at least Iran, Turkey and Russian alignment put US in a box in ME. US secretary state first took microphone and contradicted Trump and asked saudis to remove sanction. Then US senate leaders rubbished Trump statement about Qatar. Now saudis are left in the middle of the road with loss of face in front of the world.

Now, to put brave face to the utter shame, saudis are staging drama calling Nawaz Sharif and asking Morocco to send food cargo etc. There is already finger pointing who is to blame for this mess. Lets see who US put under the bus now.


----------



## The SC

Alithemoor1 said:


> *King Mohammed VI Offers His Mediation to Solve Gulf Crisis*
> 
> 
> Rabat – *King Mohammed VI is ready to offer his mediation in order to solve the unprecedented Gulf crisis, said Morocco’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation in a communiqué on Sunday. *
> 
> Amid the unprecedented crisis surrounding Qatar and its neighboring gulf countries, Morocco has broken its silence saying King Mohammed has held extensive and permanent talks with various parties since the deterioration of their diplomatic ties, according to the Ministry.
> 
> *“The Kingdom of Morocco is following with great concern over the past few days the deterioration of ties between the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, the Kingdom of Bahrain, Egypt and other Arab countries on one side, and the State of Qatar on the other one,” the communiqué said.*
> 
> *The Ministry continued, “because of the strong personal ties of sincere fraternity and mutual consideration between King Mohammed VI – and His brother Kings and Emirs of the Gulf countries, the Kingdom of Morocco has been careful not to pay into public statements and hasty statements which only reinforce discord and deepen differences.”*
> 
> The King has, therefore, called on all parties to be wise in order to reduce tension, to overcome this crisis and to finally settle the causes that led to this, in accordance with the spirit which has always prevailed within the GCC, said the Ministry.
> 
> The Ministry added that Morocco is strongly associated with the Gulf countries in all fields despite its geographical distance, feels intimately concerned by this crisis despite it is not directly involved. The Kingdom favors a constructive neutrality, which cannot confine it to passive observation of a disturbing escalation between brotherly countries.
> 
> *The Ministry added that Morocco is “ready to offer its good offices with a view to promote a frank and comprehensive dialogue on the basis of no-interference in internal affairs and the fight against religious extremism.”*
> 
> In the early hours of Monday, June 4, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt, Yemen and Libya, and the Maldives, all announced they were severing their ties with Qatar over its alleged “support of terrorism.”
> 
> Morocco has always been a strategic ally of the Gulf countries. In 2016, the first Morocco-GCC summit opened in Riyadh in the presence of King Mohammed VI. It was a chance for consultation and coordination of positions to take up the challenges and threats facing the Arab region, in addition to garnering the support of the Gulf for Morocco’s territorial integrity.
> 
> In a speech delivered at the opening ceremony of the summit, King Mohammed VI said that “the question of Moroccan Sahara has always been the cause of Gulf countries as well.” He added that, in 1975, delegations from Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Qatar, the Sultanate of Oman and the United Arab Emirates all took part in the Green March for the recovery of our southern provinces
> 
> *On Orders of King Mohammed VI, Morocco Sends Food Supply to Qatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabat – *King Mohammed VI has ordered that food will be sent to Qatar, the Moroccan Ministry of Foreign Affairs announced Monday.*
> 
> In a written press statement, the ministry stated that planes carrying alimentary goods are set to fly to Qatar.
> 
> *The decision is “in line with the teachings of our religion especially during the month of Ramadan where requites solidarity between Muslim people,” explained the communiqué.*
> 
> *The Ministry affirmed the decision “had nothing to do with the political aspects of the current crisis between Qatar and other sister states,” noting that Morocco’s position vis-à-vis the issue had been fully detailed in a communiqué on Sunday.*
> 
> The King’s order to send alimentary goods to Qatar followed Morocco’s offer on Sunday to mediate between Qatar and other Gulf countries, which severed ties with Doha last week.
> 
> Sunday’s communiqué stated that because there are “strong personal ties of sincere fraternity and mutual consideration between King Mohammed VI […] and His brother Kings and Emirs of the Gulf countries, the Kingdom of Morocco has been careful not to pay into public statements and hasty statements which only reinforce discord and deepen differences.”
> 
> It added that the Kingdom of Morocco is “ready to offer its good offices with a view to promote a frank and comprehensive dialogue on the basis of no-interference in internal affairs and the fight against religious extremism.”
> 
> Morocco’s commitment to end the crisis between the Gulf crisis highlights the strong ties between the kingdom and the countries of the region.
> 
> On June 4, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates announced cutting ties with Qatar for allegedly supporting “terrorist groups” and “undermining the security of Gulf states.” Qatar rejected the allegations, calling them “unfounded.”
> 
> Mohammed VI enjoys relationships of friendship with Gulf leaders, which makes him fit to mediate the current crisis in the region
> 
> Morocco’s commitment to end the crisis between the Gulf crisis highlights the strong ties between the Kingdom of Morocco and the countries of the region.
> 
> Relations between Morocco and Qatar have witnessed a steady improvement in recent years. This improvement was reflected in the number of investments Qatar has launched in Morocco.
> 
> The latest investment was announced last February when the Qatari government announced its decision to invest $150 million in building a dam project in the province of Guelmim in southern Morocco. The project is scheduled to be completed by 2021.
> 
> As recently as March 26, 2017, the Emir of Qatar Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani, welcomed the then Moroccan Minister of Foreign Affairs, Salaheddine Mezouar, who delivered to him a verbal message from King Mohammed VI
> 
> *My opinion: This is a dumb move since Morocco was one of the countries that suffered most by the meddling and interference by Qatar in our internal affairs.*


*"The Ministry added that Morocco is “ready to offer its good offices with a view to promote a frank and comprehensive dialogue on the basis of no-interference in internal affairs and the fight against religious extremism.”
*
This is a diplomatic way of saying we support those KSA, Egypt, Bahrain and UAE concerns and we share them.. and hope that Qatar will help us achieve peace, because we still need their investments..(in reality nothing that can not be replaces by Saudi, Bahraini or UAE money)..

And this statement confirms it: It is Ramadan and the gesture is purely Islamic..

*The Ministry affirmed the decision “had nothing to do with the political aspects of the current crisis between Qatar and other sister states,” noting that Morocco’s position vis-à-vis the issue had been fully detailed in a communiqué on Sunday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dai Toruko



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alithemoor1

The SC said:


> *Prime Minister of Pakistan flies to the Kingdom to discuss the "crisis of Qatar", Accompanied by the army commander
> *
> Pakistan's Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has begun a visit to Saudi Arabia on Monday (12 June 2017) to discuss ways to resolve the Qatari crisis.
> 
> "The prime minister will visit the Kingdom today to discuss the current situation in the GCC," a statement from the Pakistani prime minister said, according to Pakistan's "expresstribune" website.
> 
> During his visit to the kingdom, Nawaz Sharif takes with him the commander of the Pakistani army, General Qamar Javed Bajo, on a one-day visit.
> 
> The Pakistani prime minister has said he will do his best to end the Qatari crisis and is expected to visit Qatar and Kuwait for the same reason.
> 
> The foreign ministry spokesman denied foreign reports that his country had deployed troops in Qatar, describing them as "fabricated and completely naked from any truth."
> 
> http://www.ajel.sa/local/1895796
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *The history of Qatar's ruling family and inside coups:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from any propaganda as some people might think, How can anyone trust people who do coup after coup to their own fathers!!! Personalty, I don't trust such people..



Back in 1995, the Moroccan King Hassan II called Hamad الابن العاق after he staged his coup against his father and ever since Qatar has been targeting Morocco.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

A fellow Arab regime cut foods of another Arab country during ramadan month..* *
*
Iran sends food to Qatar, as Saudi Arabia cuts food supply to Doha during ‘Ramadan'*
on June 7, 2017 | 8:27:54














Iran






Trucks carrying food for Qatar are now lining up across the border in Saudi Arabia, unable to enter the country amid a diplomatic row between it and Arab nations, Al Jazeera has reported. Qatar relies on food trucked in from Saudi Arabia across its sole land border.

Saudi Arabia announced Monday it would close its land border to Qatar, part of it cutting diplomatic ties to the country along with Bahrain, Egypt and the United Arab Emirates, who accuse Qatar of supporting terrorism.

Doha News, a local news website in Qatar, reported some citizens and residents of the energy rich country already had begun swarming grocery stores. It said some stores had begun seeing their shelves empty over fears that the crisis could see groceries run out of products.

“Customers could be seen piling their carts high with supplies of milk, water, rice and eggs at several popular grocery stores today,” Doha News reported.

One Doha journalist, Zab Mustefa, tweeted a picture of a number of empty supermarket shelves on Monday, apparently as a result of the border closure.

*Meanwhile, an Iranian official says his country can export food to Qatar by sea, as Saudi Arabia and three other nations move to isolate the gas-rich nation.*

The semi-official Fars news agency quoted Reza Nourani, chairman of the union of exporters of agricultural products, as saying Monday that food shipments sent from Iran can reach Qatar in 12 hours.

Meanwhile, because Egypt, Saudi Arabia, and the other Persian Gulf States have closed their airspaces to Qatari planes, Iran is allowing Qatari airlines to use Iranian airspace.

An Iranian transportation official said Tuesday that Qatari flights bound to North Africa and Europe that used to cross Saudi, Egyptian or Kuwaiti airspace can now travel over Iran, Iraq and Jordan. Flights to Northern Europe can cross Iran. The official said Iran’s air traffic would increase 20 percent, as would its revenue from fees for use of its airspace.

Programs that track flight paths show that Qatari airplanes have changed their routes. Those headed to Europe are crossing the Persian Gulf into Iranian airspace and then heading north across Iran and Jordan.

The flights most affected are those to Africa, some of which must now cross south of Saudi Arabia. A flight from Doha to Khartoum now takes 2 hours and 20 minutes longer.

A diplomatic rift between Qatar and its Persian Gulf neighbors may cost the countries involved billions of dollars by slowing trade and investment and making it more expensive for the region to borrow money as it grapples with low oil prices.

_The Ugly Truth and ABC News contributed to this report_

---------


*Iran sends tons of food to Qatar*





*Iran Air* B 747 Cargo - EP-ICD bringing food to *Qatar* yesterday

Iran has sent four cargo planes of food to Qatar and plans to provide 100 tonnes of fruit and vegetable every day, Iranian officials said, amid concerns of shortages after Qatar's biggest suppliers severed ties with the import-dependent country.

Qatar has been in talks with Iran and Turkey to secure food and water supplies after Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt and Bahrain cut links, accusing Doha of supporting terrorism. Qatar says the allegations are based on lies.
"Following the sanctions ... on Qatar, IranAir has so far transported food and vegetables to this country by four flights," Shahrokh Noushabadi, the head of public relations at Iran's national airline was quoted as saying by Fars news agency on Saturday.

The head of the industries, business and trade organisation in the Fars province was also quoted by the Tasnim news agency as saying on Sunday the first planes carrying food to Qatar had flown from the southern city of Shiraz.
"Every day we will export 100 tonnes of fruits and vegetables to Qatar," Ali Hemmati said.
Qatar, a small peninsular nation of 2.5 million people, was importing 80 percent of its food requirements from bigger Gulf Arab neighbours before they cut ties with it.

Iran, long at odds with Saudi Arabia and a behind-the-scenes target of the move, has called for the sides to overcome their differences.

http://www.anews.com.tr/world/2017/...s-of-food-to-qatar-amid-concerns-of-shortages

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

2800 said:


> A fellow Arab regime cut foods of another Arab country during ramadan month..* *
> *
> Iran sends food to Qatar, as Saudi Arabia cuts food supply to Doha during ‘Ramadan'*
> on June 7, 2017 | 8:27:54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trucks carrying food for Qatar are now lining up across the border in Saudi Arabia, unable to enter the country amid a diplomatic row between it and Arab nations, Al Jazeera has reported. Qatar relies on food trucked in from Saudi Arabia across its sole land border.
> 
> Saudi Arabia announced Monday it would close its land border to Qatar, part of it cutting diplomatic ties to the country along with Bahrain, Egypt and the United Arab Emirates, who accuse Qatar of supporting terrorism.
> 
> Doha News, a local news website in Qatar, reported some citizens and residents of the energy rich country already had begun swarming grocery stores. It said some stores had begun seeing their shelves empty over fears that the crisis could see groceries run out of products.
> 
> “Customers could be seen piling their carts high with supplies of milk, water, rice and eggs at several popular grocery stores today,” Doha News reported.
> 
> One Doha journalist, Zab Mustefa, tweeted a picture of a number of empty supermarket shelves on Monday, apparently as a result of the border closure.
> 
> *Meanwhile, an Iranian official says his country can export food to Qatar by sea, as Saudi Arabia and three other nations move to isolate the gas-rich nation.*
> 
> The semi-official Fars news agency quoted Reza Nourani, chairman of the union of exporters of agricultural products, as saying Monday that food shipments sent from Iran can reach Qatar in 12 hours.
> 
> Meanwhile, because Egypt, Saudi Arabia, and the other Persian Gulf States have closed their airspaces to Qatari planes, Iran is allowing Qatari airlines to use Iranian airspace.
> 
> An Iranian transportation official said Tuesday that Qatari flights bound to North Africa and Europe that used to cross Saudi, Egyptian or Kuwaiti airspace can now travel over Iran, Iraq and Jordan. Flights to Northern Europe can cross Iran. The official said Iran’s air traffic would increase 20 percent, as would its revenue from fees for use of its airspace.
> 
> Programs that track flight paths show that Qatari airplanes have changed their routes. Those headed to Europe are crossing the Persian Gulf into Iranian airspace and then heading north across Iran and Jordan.
> 
> The flights most affected are those to Africa, some of which must now cross south of Saudi Arabia. A flight from Doha to Khartoum now takes 2 hours and 20 minutes longer.
> 
> A diplomatic rift between Qatar and its Persian Gulf neighbors may cost the countries involved billions of dollars by slowing trade and investment and making it more expensive for the region to borrow money as it grapples with low oil prices.
> 
> _The Ugly Truth and ABC News contributed to this report_
> 
> ---------
> 
> 
> *Iran sends tons of food to Qatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran Air* B 747 Cargo - EP-ICD bringing food to *Qatar* yesterday
> 
> Iran has sent four cargo planes of food to Qatar and plans to provide 100 tonnes of fruit and vegetable every day, Iranian officials said, amid concerns of shortages after Qatar's biggest suppliers severed ties with the import-dependent country.
> 
> Qatar has been in talks with Iran and Turkey to secure food and water supplies after Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt and Bahrain cut links, accusing Doha of supporting terrorism. Qatar says the allegations are based on lies.
> "Following the sanctions ... on Qatar, IranAir has so far transported food and vegetables to this country by four flights," Shahrokh Noushabadi, the head of public relations at Iran's national airline was quoted as saying by Fars news agency on Saturday.
> 
> The head of the industries, business and trade organisation in the Fars province was also quoted by the Tasnim news agency as saying on Sunday the first planes carrying food to Qatar had flown from the southern city of Shiraz.
> "Every day we will export 100 tonnes of fruits and vegetables to Qatar," Ali Hemmati said.
> Qatar, a small peninsular nation of 2.5 million people, was importing 80 percent of its food requirements from bigger Gulf Arab neighbours before they cut ties with it.
> 
> Iran, long at odds with Saudi Arabia and a behind-the-scenes target of the move, has called for the sides to overcome their differences.
> 
> http://www.anews.com.tr/world/2017/...s-of-food-to-qatar-amid-concerns-of-shortages


It is deeper than that, Qatar likes to call itself a secular country and accused KSA of being too religious and extremist.. Now the Saudis are getting back at Qatar with its own secularism which states that politics should not be mixed with religion!!!
But still, this in not a real blockade since one airport is still functioning and many ports are open.. Turkey and Morocco are also sending a lot of food because of Ramadan.. I think Qatar should start sourcing its food supplies right now, because with the end of Ramadan, the cutting of ties might become an economic embargo, and it will be very difficult to replace the 800 daily road containers of food usually provided by KSA to Qatar..


----------



## Aramagedon

The SC said:


> It is deeper than that, Qatar likes to call itself a secular country and accused KSA of being too religious and extremist.. Now the Saudis are getting back at Qatar with its own secularism which states that politics should not be mixed with religion!!!
> But still, this in not a real blockade since one airport is still functioning and many ports are open.. Turkey and Morocco are also sending a lot of food because of Ramadan.. I think Qatar should start sourcing its food supplies right now, because with the end of Ramadan, the cutting of ties might become an economic embargo, and it will be very difficult to replace the 800 road containers of food usually provided by KSA to Qatar..


Anyway cutting food and water is not good in any sort and condition especially during ramadan month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wedi

Somali-Turk said:


> Eritrea rejects plans to cut ties with Qatar.Somalia,ethiopia stays neutral.


A bit of a change, news saying Eritrea has cut ties with Qatar...


----------



## Max

Nawaz Sharif went there for what? He should better prepare for panama JIT. saudi didnt paid 350 billions to US for talks and crisis management, they want to implement their agenda in Arab world with USA's might.

The least Nawaz can do is condemn those who are calling Hamas terrorists which he can do from PM house...


----------



## 925boy

wedi said:


> A bit of a change, news saying Eritrea has cut ties with Qatar...


Muslim/arab countries are switching/picking sides mostly based on future economic,military,strategic benefits. For e.g sudan didnt cut ties with Qatar, probably because Qatar might give them more money. lol. Saudi is main shepherd and these other countries act like sheep. sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Saudi actions are making people more sympathetic toward Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Somali-Turk

wedi said:


> A bit of a change, news saying Eritrea has cut ties with Qatar...


possible with the UAE base in assab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Zibago said:


> Saudi actions are making people more sympathetic toward Qatar



Exactly. This is what Saudis unfortunately don't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wedi

925boy said:


> Muslim/arab countries are switching/picking sides mostly based on future economic,military,strategic benefits. For e.g sudan didnt cut ties with Qatar, probably because Qatar might give them more money. lol. Saudi is main shepherd and these other countries act like sheep. sorry.



I see Ethiopia has not taken sides and I hope it remains that way as it is none of our business, remaining neutral is always the best option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Interior Ministry: A security patrol was hit by an improvised explosive device in al-Masoura neighborhood in Qatif

Saudi Interior Ministry: Death of a security (emergency special forces) man and wounding 2 in al-Masoura district in Qatif

http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=https://sabq.org/%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B7-%D9%85%D9%86-%D9%82%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B7%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A6-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%B5%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D9%80-%D8%B9%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%B7%D9%8A%D9%81







12 June 2017

The martyrdom of a Saudi officer in a terrorist attack in Qatif

http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/saudi-today/2017/06/12/%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B7-%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%8A-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D9%87%D8%AC%D9%88%D9%85-%D8%A5%D8%B1%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%8A-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A9.html

In Ramadan!

RIP
انا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Said Pakistan is ready to deploy 20 thousands soldiers to Qatar.


----------



## Amun

wanglaokan said:


> Said Pakistan is ready to deploy 20 thousands soldiers to Qatar.


Pakestani government denied this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Amun said:


> Pakestani government denied this news.


Fake news? Thanks you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

It is not a blockage.....it is cutting the relations.

As you see in the map...this is the air space surrounding Qatar ..... And hundreds of planes are flying daily from and to Qatar.... But not from or to UAE,Bahrain,KSA or Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Somali-Turk

wedi said:


> I see Ethiopia has not taken sides and I hope it remains that way as it is none of our business, remaining neutral is always the best option.


Ethiopia and somalia are on the same side on this issue.
http://aa.com.tr/en/africa/senior-diplomat-somalia-will-not-sever-ties-with-qatar/839677

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

This map is not correct.

You can find a good explanation here: https://aviation.stackexchange.com/questions/38700/how-is-airspace-in-the-persian-gulf-determined


----------



## 925boy

wedi said:


> I see Ethiopia has not taken sides and I hope it remains that way as it is none of our business, remaining neutral is always the best option.


Being Christian and non Arab, that makes sense for Ethiopia. Make your cash and be more strategic than ideological.



Somali-Turk said:


> Ethiopia and somalia are on the same side on this issue.
> http://aa.com.tr/en/africa/senior-diplomat-somalia-will-not-sever-ties-with-qatar/839677


Both need all available cash from rich gulf countries like KSA and Qatar. They could give 2 fuks about this intra-sunni gulf beef going on. They literally cant afford to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

Today KSA banned importing BEIN sports tv receivers which has a monopoly rights of world and regional Football tournament .
It worth more than 1.5 Billion SAR / year that goes to Qatar.


KediKesenFare said:


> This map is not correct.
> 
> You can find a good explanation here: https://aviation.stackexchange.com/questions/38700/how-is-airspace-in-the-persian-gulf-determined


Thanks.
But this supports my theory....( IT IS NOT A BLOCKAGE IT IS CUTTING THE RELATIONS)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

KediKesenFare said:


> Exactly. This is what Saudis unfortunately don't understand.


They will not get full support for whatever action they want to take and we will have two groups in Middle East against each other
As a Pakistani i want good relation with Saudi but in case of a war i wont support my govt going in Qatar or even enforcing a blockade which i have heard would be impossible given Iran proximity



wanglaokan said:


> Said Pakistan is ready to deploy 20 thousands soldiers to Qatar.


Wrong fake news we are not going to be part of any anti regime coalition in the middle east

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

The SC said:


> Saudi Interior Ministry: A security patrol was hit by an improvised explosive device in al-Masoura neighborhood in Qatif
> 
> Saudi Interior Ministry: Death of a security (emergency special forces) man and wounding 2 in al-Masoura district in Qatif
> 
> http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=https://sabq.org/%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B7-%D9%85%D9%86-%D9%82%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B7%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A6-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%B5%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D9%80-%D8%B9%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%B7%D9%8A%D9%81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 June 2017
> 
> The martyrdom of a Saudi officer in a terrorist attack in Qatif
> 
> http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/saudi-today/2017/06/12/%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B7-%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%8A-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D9%87%D8%AC%D9%88%D9%85-%D8%A5%D8%B1%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%8A-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A9.html
> 
> In Ramadan!
> 
> RIP
> انا لله و إنا إليه راجعون



Rest in Peace to that policeman/officer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

925boy said:


> Being Christian and non Arab, that makes sense for Ethiopia. Make your cash and be more strategic than ideological.
> 
> 
> Both need all available cash from rich gulf countries like KSA and Qatar. They could give 2 fuks about this intra-sunni gulf beef going on. They literally cant afford to.


It seems you guys have no clue about the foothold Turkey has in Somalia, we literally rebuild Mogadishu and have brought back Somailia back on the world map.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Sinan said:


> How did you became aware of this specific video ?


There are top defense and strategic analyst who view each and every angle.
There are some more videos to understand and get aware of the situation:





*Qatar Airways is using Somalia's airspace to avoid Saudi Arabia*





*Iran and Turkey steps forward to help Qatar in many ways*





*Zaid Hamid explains the overall situation in more understandable manner*







tesla said:


> Pakistan is on which side ?


Pakistan is on neither side but foreign ministry said in a statement that "Pakistan is not going to deploy its army in Qatar" could possibly lead to the fact that 
1- Pakistan doesn't want to indulge in Saudi - Qatar war.
2- Issuing such statement could also possibly lead to the fact that Pakistan can not take a chance to offend Saudia with which it has very strong strategic and diplomatic ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

*Abdulaziz al-Horr: In Qatar, business as usual*
*The CEO of Qatar Finance and Business Academy discusses the Qatar-Gulf crisis and its economic impact.*

11 Jun 2017 10:27 GMT Business & Economy, Qatar, GCC, Politics

















Qatar says its citizens and residents won't face economic hardship, despite the sea, air and land embargo imposed by its Gulf neighbours Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain.

For Qatar to find alternative suppliers is much easier than for Saudi to find alternative clients at this period of time.

Abdulaziz al-Horr, CEO of Qatar Finance and Business Academy

Thus far, the blockade has forced trucks laden with food supplies to turn back at Qatar's only land border with Saudi Arabia; similar action has also meant construction materials intended for the FIFAWorld Cup 2022 stadium developments have been rerouted.

Saudi and Emirati ports have also enforced bans on Qatari vessels and products moving to and from their hubs, while Qatar Airways flights have taken lengthy detours over Iranian and Omani airspace, affecting thousands of business travellers and families across theGCC. 

But according to Abdulaziz al-Horr, CEO of Qatar Finance and Business Academy, the current situation is not entirely unique, saying that based on experiences with previous crises in the last decade, Qatar has prepared contingency plans that put the peninsula in a good position to weather the storm.

On concerns about how the actions taken by Saudi Arabia, theUAE and others might affect the progress towards a successful 2022 World Cup, Horr says: 

"Most of the construction materials come through Hamad port, not the Saudi port ... very minimal materials come through the border. Most of the companies working on the construction for the metro and the World Cup 2022 are international companies, who have different and secure supply chains." 

When stocks fell as the crisis began to develop last week, questions about the wider effects of the crisis on Qatar's economy emerged.

"Stock markets are very sensitive to bad news and good news. The first day there was panic ... and panic breeds panic. But [now] it's business as usual, hypermarkets as usual, food supplies are as usual. This country has done its homework."

On his feelings regarding a resolution to the conflict, Horr continues to relay a positive message, "I'm confident. It requires dialogue and dialogue and dialogue."

Source: Al Jazeera
http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes...orr-qatar-business-usual-170611065534146.html






Pakistani media is looking closely at the Qatar development


----------



## Dai Toruko



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wedi

925boy said:


> Being Christian and non Arab, that makes sense for Ethiopia. Make your cash and be more strategic than ideological.
> 
> 
> Both need all available cash from rich gulf countries like KSA and Qatar. They could give 2 fuks about this intra-sunni gulf beef going on. They literally cant afford to.


True, shouldn't be our concern at all and we shouldn't be brought into it either.
We have broke diplomatic ties with Qatar before in 2008.


----------



## Amun

Dai Toruko said:


>



So funny....
ISA we will destroy your regime's baby ISIS.


----------



## UkroTurk

At top of the right Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu. Head of Republican Party,CHP.
Bottom Devlet Bahçeli Head of Turkish Nationalist Movement MHP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kartal1

UkroTurk said:


> View attachment 403431
> At top of the right Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu. Head of Republican Party,CHP.
> Bottom Devlet Bahçeli Head of Turkish Nationalist Movement MHP.


OMG!!! HAHAHAHAH! Dawlat Bin Salih Al- Bahjali      This is so funny!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko

Amun said:


> So funny....
> ISA we will destroy your regime's baby ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dai Toruko

When will we Muslims wake up and come to our senses? After Iraq, Syria, Yemen and Libya this is another attempt by the West to create instability in the Middle East. The West (especially the USA) cannot afford a stable and peaceful Middle East. A united Middle East is potential trouble for them. Muslims should open their eyes and see this. Stay united and not play into the hands of the real terrorists. The blockade is a shame... and a sham too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Dai Toruko said:


>


Funny again ... With no informative opinion .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko

Amun said:


> Funny again ... With no informative opinion .



The Saudis spread FITNA IN RAMADAN among the muslims !!! You are just a bunch of Western puppets including egyp,, UAE (israel lovers and behind the coup in turkey) ect. Be ashamed of yourselfs !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/




Aik pappi idhar aik pappi udhar 
@PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

All this chaos leads me to one conclusion - "Arab NATO" is and will remain a dream and an illusion. Islamic and arab unity is dead forever. Iraq was a real game changer too. Saudis will have to carry everybody on their back, just like America has been carrying everybody on her own back.


----------



## Successwill

Baybars Han said:


> arap erdo iti ve tasmalı köpekleri.



Milliyetsiz köpek.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

While Iran is occupied in devouring the Middle East like Pac Man on steroids, the Arabs are busy striking each other's teeth out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

Dai Toruko said:


> The Saudis spread FITNA IN RAMADAN among the muslims !!! You are just a bunch of Western puppets including egyp,, UAE (israel lovers and behind the coup in turkey) ect. Be ashamed of yourselfs !


 Western Puppet my a** , what about your NATO air bases.... What about you begging to enter EU..
Israel Lovers...!!
What about your direct military cooperation between Turkey and Israel...?!?

If you just read and educate your self to know that Egypt is the only country that defeated Israel and we get our land back by War and peace...and after 30 years others are following Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Amun said:


> So funny....
> ISA we will destroy your regime's baby ISIS.


Turkey fought isis in Syria, weres Egypt? Yeah right nowhere to be seen...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

xenon54 said:


> Turkey fought isis in Syria, weres Egypt? Yeah right nowhere to be seen...



We have too many MB and ISIS members traveld to ISIS in Iraq and Syria through Turkey... And if your country doesn't know that it is a problem..... And if they know The problem is even bigger.
As for Egypt we supplied Iraq with weapons, ammo and trained their troops....also we faught ISIS in Sinai and Libya who are supported by their counterparts in Syria and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Amun said:


> We have too many MB and ISIS members traveld to ISIS in Iraq and Syria through Turkey... And if your country doesn't know that it is a problem..... And if they don't ... The problem is even bigger.


Yeah well the problem is cherrypicking a couple thousands among 40 million tourists is quite hard, you as an egyptian should know that, or did your goverment approve the jet bombing last year?
Despite that thousands have been deported back to europe or jailed, even the brüssel bomber was repoted to European intellicence agencies by Turkey which still didnt help.
Anyways the wall and Operation Euphrates shield dried out that channel, Turkey did its duty to fight isis and stop their infrastructure in the country.



Amun said:


> As for Egypt we supplied Iraq with weapons, ammo and trained their troops....also we faught ISIS in Sinai and Libya who are supported by their counterparts in Syria and Iraq.


You have isis presence in your country but moan about Turkey?
Your couple airstrikes and weapon help arent really comparable to Euphrates Shield.


----------



## Amun

xenon54 said:


> You have isis presence in your country but moan about Turkey?
> Your couple airstrikes and weapon help arent really comparable to Euphrates Shield.



Euphrates shield is all about securing your boarders against Kurds + some ISIS fights .... Try to read about that more from non-Turk sources......but good for you.
As for ISIS in Sinai ..... (Don't be so shocked) we destroyed them...just ask your government about TV channels from turkey (Arabic) that support ISIS.

As for Libya.....after our couple of Strikes.....Magles shoura Benghazi( a terrorist group) declared the defeat and dissolved it self.,
also a couple of Strikes killed 1 of the most important terrorist in Libya and his close group and guards.

A couple of Strikes allowed the Libyan Army to enter Gafra Oasis and take control of whole south Libya since the uprise in 2011.
That's how we deal.....we don't invade other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Somali-Turk

Zulkarneyn said:


> It seems you guys have no clue about the foothold Turkey has in Somalia, we literally rebuild Mogadishu and have brought back Somailia back on the world map.


True.we are grateful to Turkey Republic and its people.and We are looking forward for more happier days ahead inshalah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Turkish warnings to the Emir of Qatar to meet President Trump's invitation to visit the White House for fear of a coup in Qatar

@Military_Secret June 13, 2017

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saudi Foreign Minister: "Qatar is not under siege its ports and airports are open"

AlAhram (@AlAhram) June 13, 2017

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# America Ambassador in Doha leaves office.

pic.twitter.com/uiIGH1PMSP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

The SC said:


> Turkish warnings to the Emir of Qatar to meet President Trump's invitation to visit the White House for fear of a coup in Qatar
> 
> @Military_Secret June 13, 2017


KSA will try everything in their power, with their American buddies to instigate a coup and bring forth a puppet a la Sisi. 
This is what i fear will happen, but Turkey didn't bent down her knees to the NATO/CIA instigated coup last July. I hope this will serve as an example to the rest of the Middle Eastern people and boost their confidence. Turkish military presence in Qatar can play a pivotal role. If Qatar falls to the hands of the crooked KSA regime, the last Middle Eastern bastion of hope will fall. But we will do everything in our power to prevent this from happening.



Somali-Turk said:


> True.we are grateful to Turkey Republic and its people.and We are looking forward for more happier days ahead inshalah.


All for the bettermen of our brothers and sisters everywhere. We don't expect anything in return other than living in dignity. Every human being deserves to live a dignified life void of the ills of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Zulkarneyn said:


> KSA will try everything in their power, with their American buddies to instigate a coup and bring forth a puppet a la Sisi.
> This is what i fear will happen, but Turkey didn't bent down her knees to the NATO/CIA instigated coup last July. I hope this will serve as an example to the rest of the Middle Eastern people and boost their confidence. Turkish military presence in Qatar can play a pivotal role. If Qatar falls to the hands of the crooked KSA regime, the last Middle Eastern bastion of hope will fall. But we will do everything in our power to prevent this from happening.
> 
> 
> All for the bettermen of our brothers and sisters everywhere. We don't expect anything in return other than living in dignity. Every human being deserves to live a dignified life void of the ills of the world.


Middle eastern politics are extremely complicated.. I fear that we are all wrong about the outcomes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzay

Qatar has also been serving America for ages. It's not a holy land by the way. But Saudis and the allies did make a big mistake by cornering this small country. Unity is what is required by Muslims. Turkey has played a very intelligent and valiant role in the face of devilish America. 
I hope reconciliation efforts will bear fruits and this crisis will be over soon.
Had Pakistan not been in chaos because of the Jewish agent Imran Khan, Pakistani political and military leadership could have been in a position to play their active part in the Middle East.


----------



## blondeturkish

Qatar and Saudi arabia are two sides of the same coins. they both support radical groups like hamas, muslim brotherhood islamic jihad etc, they both should be treated the same along with Erdogan who is backing the muslim brotherhood terrorist. which is harming our country image.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

A Qatari official was quoted as saying to an Israeli Magazine on Monday Qatar and Israel are two similar countries, two small states surrounded by enemies, and the arid desert in both countries has been turned into a fertile field, . "We are two similar countries," the Iaraeli daily Yediot Aharanot reported Monday.

*The Qatari official added that his country is hosting Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood, so that they can monitor and control them. They can not take one step without the permission of the Qatari authorities.

 http://www.elbalad.news/2804119


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qatar Natural Gas Tankers: One of the largest fleets in the world






*


----------



## The SC

*Australian demands to punish Qatar as a "terrorist incubator"
# Sky_News*

*Saudi Arabia has blocked the official website of Qatar TV after insulting the Council of Senior Scholars and the Saudi people.*

*News leaked from Doha indicates that Abdullah bin Khalifa uncle of Tamim will be the alternative that will bring out Qatar from the crisis


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874738013384970244*
*# 24 Reports The New York Times: Qatar considered itself a superpower*


----------



## xenon54 out

Amun said:


> Euphrates shield is all about securing your boarders against Kurds + some ISIS fights .... Try to read about that more from non-Turk sources......but good for you.


Do you think i just read Turkish sources, it is a fact that ES has disabled a major route for isis smugglings which made them weaker, i dont need anyone to open my eyes, i see it clearly.



Amun said:


> That's how we deal.....we don't invade other countries.


Yeah easily said when you dont border a civil war where isis was strongest (libya is nowhere comparable to Syria where there is a desert between Egypt and and Libya), Turkey needed foot on ground, anyone saying there were other options has no clue what he is talking about.

I dont know what you guys want, if Turkey does nothing it is supporting isis, if it does something its either still supporting or it was wrong again...


----------



## The SC

*Dangerous accusations from Germany:
*
German intelligence chief: Qatar funds extremist mosques in Europe Former German intelligence chief August Hanning accused the State of Qatar of funding extremist mosques in Europe, especially in Germany, which led to terrorist acts that killed dozens in Germany and Europe, And the role of the Muslim Brotherhood in this regard.

According to Sky News, Hanning called for the suspension of funding of mosques promoting extremism in Europe as part of anti-terrorism efforts in European countries, citing Qatar and Turkey by name in this context, referring to foreign funding in general, especially from the Gulf region.

In an article in the newspaper Söddeutsche Zeitung entitled "We Are Against Them," Hanning criticized the currents of political Islam, especially the Muslim Brotherhood, which he said controlled the Manchester mosque, where the Manchester United suicide bomber had radicalized them. Hanning, which is dominated by hardliners and funded from abroad, In their communities and their acceptance of the values and ideals of the European societies in which they live. "This is done through donations from rich citizens and the granting of religious institutions and religious ministries from the Gulf states such as Qatar, Pursuing an agenda or strategic plan to carry out missionary work and spread Islam in Europe. "How does the religious establishment in that" small, rich state "follow a fundamentalist approach and support the Brotherhood and Hamas?

"The opening of the largest mosque in Malmö, Sweden, accommodates 2,000 people to be the largest mosque in Scandinavia, as well as the transformation of a stunning historic building into a 30 million euro mosque in Florence, Italy," he said. In Spain, Denmark, France and Germany, who pays is who usually sets all the rules. "

He points out that this funding appears to be a service to Europe, but on the contrary comes with values and ideas that are incompatible with European values.
"Another example known to all is Turkey, the strength and influence of the Turkish religious affairs presidency in Europe, and its branch in Germany, known as the Turkish Islamic Union (Ditib), which is in close consultation with Ankara on everything, not just Friday sermons."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senator John McCain: Qatar funds terrorist organizations that kill US soldiers

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Washington: Worst of Gulf crisis "behind us"

http://www.elbalad.news/2805692

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Director of the Information Office of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs: # Qatar does not need food or medicine relief, but is still providing assistance to the affected areas.( in Syria and elsewhere)*


----------



## 925boy

The SC said:


> *Dangerous accusations from Germany:
> *
> German intelligence chief: Qatar funds extremist mosques in Europe Former German intelligence chief August Hanning accused the State of Qatar of funding extremist mosques in Europe, especially in Germany, which led to terrorist acts that killed dozens in Germany and Europe, And the role of the Muslim Brotherhood in this regard.
> 
> According to Sky News, Hanning called for the suspension of funding of mosques promoting extremism in Europe as part of anti-terrorism efforts in European countries, citing Qatar and Turkey by name in this context, referring to foreign funding in general, especially from the Gulf region.
> 
> In an article in the newspaper Söddeutsche Zeitung entitled "We Are Against Them," Hanning criticized the currents of political Islam, especially the Muslim Brotherhood, which he said controlled the Manchester mosque, where the Manchester United suicide bomber had radicalized them. Hanning, which is dominated by hardliners and funded from abroad, In their communities and their acceptance of the values and ideals of the European societies in which they live. "This is done through donations from rich citizens and the granting of religious institutions and religious ministries from the Gulf states such as Qatar, Pursuing an agenda or strategic plan to carry out missionary work and spread Islam in Europe. "How does the religious establishment in that" small, rich state "follow a fundamentalist approach and support the Brotherhood and Hamas?
> 
> "The opening of the largest mosque in Malmö, Sweden, accommodates 2,000 people to be the largest mosque in Scandinavia, as well as the transformation of a stunning historic building into a 30 million euro mosque in Florence, Italy," he said. In Spain, Denmark, France and Germany, who pays is who usually sets all the rules. "
> 
> He points out that this funding appears to be a service to Europe, but on the contrary comes with values and ideas that are incompatible with European values.
> "Another example known to all is Turkey, the strength and influence of the Turkish religious affairs presidency in Europe, and its branch in Germany, known as the Turkish Islamic Union (Ditib), which is in close consultation with Ankara on everything, not just Friday sermons."
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Senator John McCain: Qatar funds terrorist organizations that kill US soldiers
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Washington: Worst of Gulf crisis "behind us"
> 
> http://www.elbalad.news/2805692
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Director of the Information Office of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs: # Qatar does not need food or medicine relief, but is still providing assistance to the affected areas.( in Syria and elsewhere)*


Doesnt Saudi Arabia also "fund" mosques too? So how come no mention of them? Sorry, but the timing of all these "Qatar funds extremism" is very particular.

This is what am concluding- Trump's administration has put into faster gear, the formation of Arab NATO(to contain Iran),so that the US can focus on containing China in SCS. Same thing with giving EU peripheral states more "support",so that they can be less afraid of Russia and stand more successfully against her incase of any issues. All so that US can refocus on Asia and start serious containment of China. 

Arab NATO will obviously take more time. Without serious participation of Pakistan or/and Egypt, this Arab NATO will still call on US to support them.


----------



## Oublious

925boy said:


> Doesnt Saudi Arabia also *"fund" mosques too? *So how come no mention of them? Sorry, but the timing of all these "Qatar funds extremism" is very particular.
> 
> This is what am concluding- Trump's administration has put into faster gear, the formation of Arab NATO(to contain Iran),so that the US can focus on containing China in SCS. Same thing with giving EU peripheral states more "support",so that they can be less afraid of Russia and stand more successfully against her incase of any issues. All so that US can refocus on Asia and start serious containment of China.
> 
> Arab NATO will obviously take more time. Without serious participation of Pakistan or/and Egypt, this Arab NATO will still call on US to support them.




Its like Mcdonalds is accusing KFC of selling chickens...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaybarsHan

Baybars Han said:


> arap erdo iti ve tasmalı köpekleri.


FETÖ'cü pust detected

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The New York Times: The crisis created by Qatar could reshape the Middle East
*
The crisis in the Gulf, in which the United States and Iran are clashing and threatening to drag Turkey into it, could create a major dilemma for the man who toppled his father, Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani, the newspaper said in a report.

The newspaper added that the new prince thought that "Qatar" will find the security it sought only through the competition with the big countries, and the question was: how can they do it?

"His bold plan was launched from a regional cold war, in appropriate time, not only in the oil-rich Gulf policies, but also in the entire Middle East, culminating in last week's crisis."

The New York Times said: "It seems that Qatar's strategy announced its failure at last, last week, after the embargo imposed by the Gulf states."

The newspaper pointed out that Qatar in its pursuit of independence of its policy has established relations with Iran, and established business relations with Israel, hosted a large US air base, pointing out that part of this policy was aimed at challenging Saudi Arabia.

Qatar has established Al-Jazeera to use it as a soft power, through which it strengthens its influence. And used its history as a haven for exiled Islamists. When foreign governments wanted to deal with the Muslim Brotherhood, Hamas, the Chechen separatists and even the Taliban, they did so via Qatar.

The newspaper said the United States had found Qatar a useful and sometimes troublesome tool, using it as a base for Afghan peace talks. And relied on its air base in Qatar for the war in Iraq and later on its raids in Syria, but even with its growing influence, Qatar was unable to prove its regional presence and its allies suffered setbacks despite its support for them with money and the media and sometimes weapons for the establishment of friendly governments, resulting in violence in Libya on for example.

The report concluded by saying that although few expect the escalation of the Gulf confrontation into violence, it remains unclear how this crisis can be resolved. It is not excluded that this crisis will bring another phase of instability and global alliances to an area that already has much.

http://www.ajel.sa/local/1897041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Pakistan , Saudi Arabia created taliban , Qatar support for banned terrorist organization "Islamic State" , Turkey double game on ISIS, Iran operatives in Syria. Everybody supported terrorism. Everybody raising the question in democratic countries , Does the Muslim brotherhood has ties to terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

About milking a cow:












June 14, 2017

*Qatar Signs $12 Billion Deal to Buy 36 F-15 Jets From U.S.*
*https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...sign-deal-to-buy-up-to-36-f-15-jets-bloomberg*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baybars Han

Haha 12 billion for 36 f-15. USA is milking all these arab countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

925boy said:


> Doesnt Saudi Arabia also "fund" mosques too? So how come no mention of them? Sorry, but the timing of all these "Qatar funds extremism" is very particular.


"Hanning called for the suspension of funding of mosques promoting extremism in Europe"..


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Saudi arab, its ruler and its minion UAE are in deep trouble. 
1) US senate approved selling F15 aircraft to Qatar. That means joint saudi and israeli lobby failed to block that.
2) US sent warship stating they will hold joint naval exercise with Qatar.
3) US secretary of state announced declaring "brotherhood" as terrorist organization is not possible.

As I was saying US left saudi arab in the middle of the road with utter loss of face in front of arabs and world. Even saudi funded terrorists will think differently about house of saud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1

idune said:


> Saudi arab, its ruler and its minion UAE are in deep trouble.
> 1) US senate approved selling F15 aircraft to Qatar. That means joint saudi and israeli lobby failed to block that.
> 2) US sent warship stating they will hold joint naval exercise with Qatar.
> 3) US secretary of state announced declaring "brotherhood" as terrorist organization is not possible.
> 
> As I was saying US left saudi arab in the middle of the road with utter loss of face in front of arabs and world. Even saudi funded terrorists will think differently about house of saud.


Qatar will get 36 F15 for 12 billion dollars while KSA for 26 billion got this:









Now, that is what milking looks like for you all Ikhwanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Alithemoor1 said:


> Qatar will get 36 F15 for 12 billion dollars while KSA for 26 billion got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that is what milking looks like for you all Ikhwanis.


I thought that was for 110 billion .


----------



## idune

Alithemoor1 said:


> Qatar will get 36 F15 for 12 billion dollars while KSA for 26 billion got this:
> Now, that is what milking looks like for you all Ikhwanis.



Milking is the not issue that is true across all arab countries. Issue here is saudi arab is left with utter shame by its master US.

*Did Saudi king ask US, if they are are with Saudis or with Qatar????*


----------



## Arabi

the Ex FM and PM of Qatar declared that his country received the American troops to conduct airstrikes against Iraq and other Muslim countries after Saudi Arabia kicked them out, but some naive PDFers still think that Qatar is playing a good role in the Muslim world with its current policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alithemoor1

JEskandari said:


> I thought that was for 110 billion .


No, this is an old deal in 2010.


----------



## Zibago

Arabi said:


> the Ex FM and PM of Qatar declared that his country received the American troops to conduct airstrikes against Iraq and other Muslim countries after Saudi Arabia kicked them out, but some naive PDFers still think that Qatar is playing a good role in the Muslim world with its current policies.


I am not a fan of Qatar they banned Pakistanis and are backing the pm in Pakistan who is under criminal investigation for international support but i think Saudia is a bit extreme with the blockade thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Baybars Han said:


> Haha 12 billion for 36 f-15. USA is milking all these arab countries.



It is more about US support than this deal .Now US will stay away from their usual fingering .After all they got their share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Turkish Deputy Prime Minister: Turkey's base in Qatar is not one-sided for Qatar, but its main objective is to increase the defense capability of the entire Gulf states
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Turkish Foreign Minister heads to Kuwait and Saudi Arabia to discuss the Gulf crisis
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Elysee: Macron will meet separately Emir of Qatar and Crown Prince of the UAE in Paris
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

US delegation arrives in Cairo to discuss anti-terrorism cooperation: A high-level US delegation arrived in Cairo on Wednesday evening for a short visit to Egypt, during which it will discuss boosting cooperation between Egypt and the United States, especially in the face of terrorist organizations.*


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

idune said:


> Saudi arab, its ruler and its minion UAE are in deep trouble.
> 1) US senate approved selling F15 aircraft to Qatar. That means joint saudi and israeli lobby failed to block that.
> 2) US sent warship stating they will hold joint naval exercise with Qatar.
> 3) US secretary of state announced declaring "brotherhood" as terrorist organization is not possible.
> 
> As I was saying US left saudi arab in the middle of the road with utter loss of face in front of arabs and world. Even saudi funded terrorists will think differently about house of saud.


The real game is being set up for the KSA, which is basically a tribal country. Now the powerful tribes will be after one another - one's gain is other's loss!!!! For some folks, the period of _Jehiliye_ never ended!!!



idune said:


> Saudi arab, its ruler and its minion UAE are in deep trouble.
> 1) US senate approved selling F15 aircraft to Qatar. That means joint saudi and israeli lobby failed to block that.
> 2) US sent warship stating they will hold joint naval exercise with Qatar.
> 3) US secretary of state announced declaring "brotherhood" as terrorist organization is not possible.
> 
> As I was saying US left saudi arab in the middle of the road with utter loss of face in front of arabs and world. Even saudi funded terrorists will think differently about house of saud.


The real game is being set up for the KSA, which is basically a tribal country. Now the powerful tribes will be after one another - one's gain is other's loss!!!! For some folks, the period of _Jehiliye_ never ended!!!


----------



## The SC

URGENT
Official source: The Kingdom can not allow Turkey to establish military bases on its territory.
Pointing out that the Kingdom does not need this and that its armed forces and military capabilities are at the best level, and have large contributions abroad..Including the Incirlik base in Turkey to combat terrorism and to protect security and stability in the region.

http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?lang=ar&newsid=1640832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

The SC said:


> URGENT
> Official source: The Kingdom can not allow Turkey to establish military bases on its territory.
> Pointing out that the Kingdom does not need this and that its armed forces and military capabilities are at the best level, and have large contributions abroad..Including the Incirlik base in Turkey to combat terrorism and to protect security and stability in the region.
> 
> http://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?lang=ar&newsid=1640832



They had plans to establish a Turkish base in Saudi Arabia?!


----------



## The SC

"Our support for Qatar is not a substitute for our relations with other countries, and we are determined to further develop and strengthen our relations in all fields with all the Gulf states, particularly Saudi Arabia," *Erdogan said in a speech at a meeting of the Turkish Exporters Council in Istanbul.*

"We have very strong relations and multiple dimensions with all the Gulf countries, and with Saudi Arabia in the first place," Erdogan said.



KediKesenFare said:


> They had plans to establish a Turkish base in Saudi Arabia?!


They have asked Saudi Arabia, about 3 months ago, if it will allow a Turkish base there..

See post #653 in the following thread:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turk...-deployment-in-qatar-officials.500358/page-44

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There were accusations that the UAE supported the coup in Turkey which contradict this:

*The Turkish ambassador to the UAE thanks the UAE for its rejection of the coup





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Qatar, a wealthy country, is in trouble now.... its wealth is now at risk... one other Iraq in shape of Qatar is being made by the powers.... it is totally a war of personal gains.... one country attacks the other just looting its the wealth and later disappeared... leave the country in dilapidated situation....


----------



## KediKesenFare3

So, Erdogan made the same offer to Saudi Arabia to show that Ankara doesn't pursue an anti-Saudi agenda.
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...offer-build-base-kingdom-170617130342162.html

After reading pro-AKP newspapers in Turkey, it is clear that the gov't does not feel comfortable with the current situation. On the one hand they genuinely don't want a confrontation with Riyadh on the other hand 
they are not going to let down Qatar. 

*Gulf needs Saudi Arabia's leadership, says Ankara*
https://www.dailysabah.com/diplomacy/2017/06/15/gulf-needs-saudi-arabias-leadership-says-ankara

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Providence

Wow interesting development post the "Islamic army" inauguration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

KediKesenFare said:


> They had plans to establish a Turkish base in Saudi Arabia?!


You didn't know?

________

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875353043813978112_______
Happy, Salmon? 



Solomon2 said:


> [story continues]
> 
> In Egypt, where Qatar and Turkey have supported the now-outlawed Muslim Brotherhood, locals say the military alliance appears to be a power play in the region.
> 
> The Egyptian government regularly becomes angry over Qatar's support of the Muslim Brotherhood and has banned that nation’s television network, Al-Jazeera. On Saturday, an Egyptian court recommended the death penalty for six people, including two Al-Jazeera journalists, charged with leaking state secrets to Qatar.
> 
> Qatar may increase its strength through this alliance, according to Mohamed Salah, a 34-year-old international trade researcher, as he walked home from work Wednesday; but, Egypt will remain more powerful, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed Salah, a international trade researcher in Egypt says he believes the new Turkish military base in Qatar is intended to grow the two nation's regional power, Cairo, May 5, 2016. (VOA/Hamada Elrasam)
> 
> “It’s not a direct threat,” he said. “I believe that Egypt still has the upper hand in the Gulf region by its relationship with the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.”
> 
> *Isolation*
> 
> When the Arab Spring uprisings began, Turkey and Qatar supported Muslim Brotherhood factions across the region, angering many Arab governments as the two nations worked to increase their influence. Qatar, a rich but tiny nation of roughly 2 million people, lost some of its credibility among Gulf Cooperation Council members, including regional powerhouse Saudi Arabia.
> 
> “Qatar’s lowest point in GCC relations came when Saudi Arabia, the UAE, and Bahrain withdrew their ambassadors and threatened to close Qatar’s border for the alleged interference in GCC internal affairs,” writes Chris Solomon of Global Risks Insight, referring to a 2014 diplomatic dispute.
> 
> More recently, however, Qatar and Saudi Arabia have stood together in withdrawing ambassadors from Iran after the Saudi embassy in Tehran was attacked in retaliation for the execution of a Shi’ite cleric in the Kingdom.
> 
> Turkey has also found itself becoming more isolated internationally in recent years for other reasons. Turkey angered Russia by shooting down a Russian plane late last year, and its handling of Islamic State upset the United States. Turkey also is wrangling with Europe over free expression issues and is without active diplomatic relations in several Middle East countries.
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> Besides avoiding hardships that come with relative international isolation, Turkey and Qatar have other reasons for strengthening their military alliance, according to analysts.
> 
> Turkey, with nearly 75 million people and one of the region’s strongest military forces, stands to gain not only influence, but money as it breaks into the Gulf’s “lucrative defense market,” said analyst Cafiero.
> 
> “At this juncture,” he said, “Officials in Ankara view Qatar as Turkey’s most trusted Arab ally.”
> 
> “A shared political vision regarding the Middle East has helped bring the Turks and Qataris even closer,” Olivier Decottignies and Soner Cagaptay of The Washington Institute wrote in a January policy analysis piece.
> 
> Additionally, the move is part of a larger, long-term strategy, adds Cafiero. Qatari alliances are often with competing powers in order to play them off each other politically. The base, therefore, “further diversifies Doha’s web of defense partners and provides more states with higher stakes in a stable and prosperous Qatar.”
> 
> *Cairo’s relationship with Doha and Ankara*
> 
> And while people in Egypt do not necessarily see the move as aggressive, there is some worry that this strengthening alliance will further worsen relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haj Mohy in Cairo, Egypt, says with his country's distrust of both Qatar and Turkey he worries the new base could increase the rivalry, Cairo, May 5, 2016. (VOA/Hamada Elrasam)
> 
> “The union of those two countries together and the fact that their relationship with Egypt is not good,” said Haj Mohy, a 52-year-old shopkeeper as he takes delivery calls while listening to Koran in a Cairo suburb. “Maybe there will be danger.”
> 
> Then again, he added, with all of the volatility in the region, it is hard to say what one new base could bring.
> 
> “There are American bases in the Gulf and there are Russian bases in the Gulf,” he said. “Is the Turkish base less or more dangerous?”



______


Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> KSA-US relations for instance are not like they once were and are not going to be that again. We are moving away from them and pursuing a much more independent policy and building closer ties to other partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

Never knew Turkey had ambitions over the Arabian peninsula. Middle East, East Africa and now the Gulf? 

What's their agenda?


----------



## Somali-Turk

Saho said:


> Never knew Turkey had ambitions over the Arabian peninsula. Middle East, East Africa and now the Gulf?
> 
> What's their agenda?


Turkey has invested in somalia to help the war-torn country stabilize and is greatly welcomed by the somali people.the most popular name for somali boys is erdogan and istanbul respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Somali-Turk said:


> Turkey has invested in somalia to help the war-torn country stabilize and is greatly welcomed by the somali people.the most popular name for somali boys is erdogan and istanbul respectively.



Are you really a Somalian or just a big fanboy of Turkey? Are you joking? So Erdogan and Istanbul (WTF?) are more popular names than traditional Islamic/Somali names?



HAKIKAT said:


> The real game is being set up for the KSA, which is basically a tribal country. Now the powerful tribes will be after one another - one's gain is other's loss!!!! For some folks, the period of _Jehiliye_ never ended!!!
> 
> 
> The real game is being set up for the KSA, which is basically a tribal country. Now the powerful tribes will be after one another - one's gain is other's loss!!!! For some folks, the period of _Jehiliye_ never ended!!!



Do you even know what "tribal" means in an Arab context and that of KSA? Or do you think that "tribal" is comparable to what you see in Sub-Saharan Africa or the caste systems of South Asia?

Tribes and clans in KSA and the Arab world are basically large extended families who operate like small private firms or interest groups, often tied to specific areas in country x or y. Those tribes are actually helping keep the country and people united and intertwined and form a part of the civil society. Tribal Sheikhs help arbitrate land disputes in the rural areas and help keep law and order in rural societies far away from the central areas of power by helping manage day-to-day obligations and giving the state a helping hand.

It's basically comparable to a class composing people of all social layers within the larger society.

http://www.jadaliyya.com/pages/index/4198/tribalism-in-the-arabian-peninsula_it-is-a-family-

I would not call it a nobility but something alike and with much more members and composing many more social layers in the society. In fact every layer.

For most people nowadays it only matters in the area of marriage or for people who are interested in genealogy or history of their family. Or when tribal gatherings occur where head of clans discuss matters of importance, extended family members met or when traditional displays (poetry, feasts) occur. Remember that KSA is the most urbanized country in the Muslim world of its size.

Numerous various tribes, clans etc. ruling their own cities, regions, towns, villages and fighting with allies against enemies (tribal wars on behalf of sovereign entities be they small kingdoms, emirates, sheikdoms, sultanates, imamates, tribal sheikdoms etc.) has ended a long ago. Similar to how feudalism has ended in Europe but what is left now is the nobility and aristocracy who tend to intermarry and meet during gatherings etc. Sounds familiar ah?

Lastly ancient Arab clans, tribes, families etc. are based across borders all over the Arab world. For instance some of the largest tribes, clans and families in KSA are lead by Sheikhs (Head of families based on seniority and ruling lines) who are based in Iraq next door for instance and the Sheikh there is the ceremonial head of the tribe/clan/family despite many or sometimes most of the members of the tribe/clan/family living in other countries. Sometimes from Morocco to Oman.

Non-Arabs will never understand this dynamic and will have all kind of strange nonsense perceptions when they hear the word tribe, clan or large extended family in an Arab context or just in general. This is not really our problem. You think this is a weakness for KSA but in fact this is a strength more than anything.

@Full Moon @Arabi @Saudi Typhoon

*Tribalism in the Arabian Peninsula: It Is a Family Affair*

Feb 01 2012 by Sultan Al-Qassemi





[Image from the 2010 Al Qa'qa', a TV show funded by Qatar. Image from unknown source.]​
Across the Arabian Peninsula and stretching well into North Africa and Sudan, there is a common bond, perhaps only behind religion and language in importance, that binds Arabic language speakers together. Museums across the Gulf proudly display lineage maps illustrating the family trees of ruling members, linking them through lines and photos from bygone centuries up to the current leader. Major financial institutions in Dubai and Bahrain display in their offices large-scale maps detailing prominent ruling family members of the Gulf States, including their marital, government, and business affiliations. Tribalism in modern day Arabia is alive and well. In this article, I highlight recent developments to illustrate how those in power in the Gulf and the Arabian Peninsula use tribalism, and how, sometimes, it is used against them. 

*Tribalism Will Be Televised* 

The centuries-old phenomenon of tribal diplomacy continues to manifest itself in the modern Arab world of satellite televisions as well as in defining politics amongst neighboring Gulf States. In the summer of 2010, for instance, _Elaph_, a popular Saudi-owned news portal, carried a story on what it deemed were the Emir of Qatar Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani's attempts to “restore glory to his ancestor.” This ancestor, Al-Qa'qa' ibn ‘Amr al-Tamimi, is a legendary Arab warrior who helped spread Islam to the Levant. He was portrayed heroically in a thirty-two episode Ramadan soap opera. The Emir, whose youngest son is also named al-Qa’qa’, allegedly supported the major television production to the tune of eight million dollars. _Elaph_ quoted Saudi analyst Abdullah al-Shammari, who claimed that there are ulterior motives behind the financing of this television show. “We all know that the Bani Tamim tribe doesn’t have a leader, unlike the (tribes of) Shammar, ‘Anaza, and others. That is why al-Thani [the Emir of Qatar] is seeking its leadership, especially because it is larger and more spread out than others.” The logic goes that since the Bani Tamim, who come from Najd in central Saudi Arabia and whose descendants include the al-Thanis of Qatar, do not have a leader, the mantle is up for grabs. 

There were other instances when tribal politics found its way onto the small screen. Following complaints from two influential Saudi tribes in September 2008, a 2.5 million-dollar soap opera on the al-Awaji tribal conflicts of 1750 and 1830—produced by Abu Dhabi television—was pulled off the air. The _National_ also reported that just a week earlier another soap opera called _Finjan al-Dam_, whose plot revolved around nineteenth-century tribal conflicts, was due to be broadcast on Saudi-owned Middle East Broadcasting Corporation (MBC) but was abruptly cancelled.

On the other hand, the emirate of Abu Dhabi endeared itself to millions in the Arabian Peninsula after it launched the "Poet of Millions" competition that rewarded individuals for mastering Bedouin Nabati poetry. The popular television show preserved tribal dialects and vocabulary in a manner deemed respectful of their traditions and culture, although a number of female participants were subject to tribal pressures and even death threats. 

*The 'Anaza Connection*

Today, the ruling dynasties of Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, and Kuwait all belong to the ‘Anazas of central Arabia. The ‘Anaza tribe is amongst the largest and most ancient Arabian tribes. Its members can be traced back to Prophet Mohammed’s companions and its descendants can be found across the Arabian Peninsula, as well as in non-Arab Iran and Turkey. In 1891, the ruling Al Rashid tribe of Hai’l exiled the family of Abdul Aziz Ibn Saud, the founder of modern Saudi Arabia, to his tribal ‘Anaza cousins in Kuwait. Abdul Aziz, only fifteen years old at the time, remained there for eleven years before leading forces back into Riyadh and capturing it from the al-Rashid family in a bloody battle. Almost exactly a century later, as Saddam Hussein’s forces invaded Kuwait, al-Sauds returned the favor by offering sanctuary to the Kuwaiti ruling family when they were forced into exile during the attendant Iraqi occupation. Similarly, when the rule of the al-Khalifa regime of Bahrain was in jeopardy in the spring of 2011, Saudi Arabia sent in troops—along with the United Arab Emirates (UAE)—to the island kingdom as part of the Peninsula Shield Forces. Three months later, one of the Bahraini king’s sons, Sheikh Khalid Bin Hamad, got engaged to the daughter of the Saudi King Abdullah. Another of his sons, Sheikh Nasser, a full brother of Sheikh Khalid from a Saudi mother, had already married the daughter of the ruler of Dubai and United Arab Emirates' Prime Minister in 2009. The vast reach of the ‘Anaza tribe across the Arab world cannot be overestimated. Toward the end of 2010, former Libyan dictator Muammar Qaddafi claimed at an Arab summit that he also belonged to the 'Anaza tribebut that his ancestors had left Arabia because of a dispute. If true, it would mean that he was a distant relative of several ruling Gulf families.

Recent incidents illustrate the delicate manner with which tribal relations need to be handled, swiftly and with care. In 2003, for example, Talal Al Rashid of the Shammar tribe, a well-known poet and the scion of the al-Rashid family—the historic rivals of al-Sauds—was killed in an ambush in Algeria. The late Saudi Crown Prince Sultan Bin Abdul Aziz immediately dispatched a private plane to fly Talal’s body back to Saudi Arabia as a sign of respect and perhaps even to quell various conspiracy theories that were circulating online. In another instance, the United Arab Emirates (UAE) Prime Minister’s brother in law, King Abdullah of Jordan—whose family had ruled Ottoman Hejaz and later the short-lived Kingdoms of Iraq and Syria—ran afoul of tribes in his own country last year. In an uncharacteristically public manner, an open letter signed by thirty-six representatives of the main Bedouin tribes accused Queen Rania of corruption, prompting a strong denial by the monarchy.

In addition to strengthening bonds, tribal marriages often go hand in hand with financial developments. It is common to find Gulf ruling family members marrying into wealthy merchant families in a marriage that preserves both the peace and the wealth. These marriages also extend beyond national borders, as the above cases in Bahrain illustrate. In the mid-1960s, the former ruler of Qatar, Sheikh Ahmed bin Ali Al Thani (deposed by his cousin, who was in turn deposed by his son, the current Emir), married the daughter of the former ruler of Dubai and sister of the current ruler and Emirati Prime Minister. Despite regional reservations, an interstate gulf monetary union called the Dubai-Qatar Riyal came into place on 21 March 1966 and lasted until well after the formation of the Emirates in 1971. Familial ties and economic collaboration are deeply intertwined: one is often prompted by the other. Today in the Gulf, the marriage phenomenon between inter-state ruling families continues with the younger generation, bringing with it economic security as well as strengthening political ties between the families. 

*UAE: Tribalism Squared*

The Emirates are an ecosystem of tribal networks and alliances, all of their own kind. The ruling families of both Abu Dhabi and Dubai belong to the House of Falahi and House of Falasi respectively, both being branches of the Bani Yas tribe of southern Arabia. The families split in 1833 when Sheikh Maktoum bin Butti Al Falasi led 3,600 individuals from Abu Dhabi Island on a 120-kilometer trek up the Gulf coast to the southern borders of the emirate of Sharjah (where I am from). The ruling families of Sharjah and that of the northernmost emirate of Ras Al Khaimah, who are direct cousins, are even more closely connected. A network of close family intermarriages also connects all members of the Emirates' ruling families without exception. Either the ruler himself, the crown prince, or the deputy ruler of a specific emirate has immediate family members who hail from one of the other ruling families. In the continuous absence of credible federal institutions, this inter-marriage network has been overlooked as an element that has no doubt contributed to the survival of the UAE as a federation over the past four decades. 

Emirati tribalism was evinced in recent managed parliamentary elections that were so skewed in favor of familial ties that it was not uncommon to read of voters who proudly pronounced that they only voted for family members and no one else. In fact, in Abu Dhabi, the largest of the seven emirates, members from the al-Ameri tribe won three out of the four available parliamentary seats. This may have been a result of the peculiar strategy that the UAE authorities followed, in which it hand-picked twelve percent of the population to elect half of the forty members of the Federal National Council. Such skewed results may disenfranchise those who seek to further empower the national population in the UAE, a nascent country that is in need of stronger federal institutions, to demand a greater say in government affairs. In Saudi Arabia’s September 2011 municipal elections, a similar pattern emerged in which tribal candidates formed alliances with those from other districts. This phenomenon ensures that candidates who do not come from a tribal affiliation, no matter how qualified or competent, do not stand a fair chance in running for elected office.

As the UAE was trying five reform activists for insulting the country's leaders, thousands of citizens packed tents traditionally set up for weddings or funerals to listen to their tribal leaders pledge allegiance to the Emirati president. _The National_ reported that tribal members “handed pins, the national flag and medallions bearing pictures of Sheikh Khalifa, President of the UAE.” One woman who spoke to the paper said, “We live here in the UAE as tribes and our leader is a sheikh. Having free elections and more elected Emiratis won't make a difference in our daily lives.” Similarly, the Dubai-based _Gulf News_ reported that members of various tribes—including the al-Shuhooh to which the most prominent of the arrested activists, Ahmed Mansoor, belonged—gathered to “show solidarity and support to the government.” _Gulf News_ also relayed that “most of the tribes in the emirate of Abu Dhabi” had agreed to file a lawsuit against the activists. I asked Mansoor, who was denounced by leaders of his own tribe, about the reason he never uses his tribal affiliation. He informed me that he “doesn’t like fostering tribalism” and that as a human rights activist he “would like people to deal with each other in a more abstract way” since a tribal name “orients people here.”

Prior to the high profile trial, the UAE embarked on a controversial campaign to "change and unify the designations of tribes as per the new list" according to directives from the Ministry of the Interior. Most objections were made on socal media, since this was an official decree that could not be criticized in the public media. Families whose names sounded alike, such as Al Abdoul and Al Abdouli, were allegedly due to be lumped together. Objections to such actions stem from the fact that one family is of Arab Bedouin descent and the other is of Persian descent. However, the UAE is not the first Arab state to alter family names; in 1959, former President Bourguiba of Tunisia embarked on a similar exercise, although citizens were allowed greater flexibility in changing their tribal names. During the course of 2011, social media forums in the Emirates reportedthat the tribal name changes were not as significant as expected, which may be a nod of recognition and appreciation to the tribes for showing loyalty to the government.

*Tribe Versus Religion*

It is very simplistic of political observers to declare that the six Gulf Arab governments are bound to each other merely due to the Sunni nature of the regimes. In reality, the bonds highlighted above illustrate that tribalism plays no small part in these relations. Historically, in fact, Arabian Peninsula ruling families supported each other regardless of religious sect.

One of the strongest bonds between two families in the Gulf was that of Kuwait’s Sunni Al Sabah and the Shia Al Kaabi of the semi-state of Arabistan in the al-Ahwaz region, in what is today Iran’s southwestern Khuzestan Province. During his reign (1897 to 1925), Sheikh Khazal, the Arab Emir of Arabistan, was in constant contact with the tribal chiefs of Basra (both Sunni and Shia), Kuwait, and Saudi Arabia. In fact, he had called for an Arab alliance in the face of what he saw as a growing Persian threat. Relations had remained tense for over a century between the Bani Kaab of al-Ahwaz and al-Sabahs following a battle in 1783. They were only strengthened in the era of Sheikh Khazal Al Kaabi. In fact, Kuwait’s Sheikh Mubarak al-Kabeer granted Sheikh Khazal a prime plot in Dasman, where the latter built a palace that survived the invasion of Iraqi forces in 1990. The Kuwaiti government is currently renovating Sheikh Khazal’s house and will turn it into a museum. According to reports, in 2010, Iran destroyed the al-Faylia Palace of Sheikh Khazal, whose family was expelled to Kuwait in 1925. 

In Yemen, on the other side of the Arabian Peninsula, a war broke out in the 1960s between the royalists—backed by Saudi Arabia and Jordan—and the Egyptian-backed republicans. Tribalism trumped religion in this proxy war as well, when Saudi Arabia supported Imam Mohammed al-Badr of the Mutawakkilite Kingdom of Yemen, who followed a Shia sect known as Zaidiyyah, over its coreligionist, the Sunni Jamal Abdul Nasser of Egypt.

Furthermore, the ruling family of the Sultanate of Oman, which was promised ten billion dollars by the Gulf Arab States in March 2011 following civil unrest, adheres to the Ibadi sect of Islam, which is neither Sunni nor Shia, while in Iraq, tribes such as the Jiburi and the Shammar have both Sunni and Shia members. The Shammar, to whom the current Saudi King Abdullah’s mother Fahda bint Asi Al Shuraim belonged, and who claim to be 1.5 million strong in Iraq, extend as far deep into the Arabian Peninsula as Yemen and the UAE. In 2004, Sheikh Ghazi Ajil al-Yawar, one of the chiefs of the Shammar tribe who spent time in Saudi Arabia in the 1980s, was appointed interim president of Iraq. In 2004, Sheikh Al Yawer also became the first Iraqi president to visit Kuwaitsince the 1991 Gulf War. Following Al Yawar’s appointment, _Salon_ magazine published a report titled “Saudi Arabia’s Man in Baghdad” and called the development “one of the White House's few smart moves.” Unsurprisingly, Riyadh congratulated Sheikh Al Yawar on the nomination, perhaps the last time it has done so to any Iraqi leader. 

The tribes of central Arabia also displayed a degree of pragmatism that has gone missing in recent years, a phenomenon which may be an overreaction to the perceived threat of globalization. Amidst the male chauvinistic world of tribal Arabia, a woman was nominated by tribal elders to keep the peace between two of the Peninsula’s largest and most powerful tribes: Al Rashid and the Shammar. Following the death of her tribal chief husband, Fatima Al Zamil ruled the province of Ha’il from 1911 to 1914 as an administrator of her minor grandson's estate as a trustee of both tribes.

Tribal affiliation, however, can also be a reason for discrimination with regard to jobs and opportunities in the region, as well as a tool of collective punishment. In 2005, prior to a Saudi-Qatari rapprochement, the latter expelled thousands of members of the Al Ghafran clan of the Al Murrah tribe to Saudi Arabia after stripping them of their citizenship, forcing them to seek refuge in the eastern al-Ahsa region of the Kingdom.

*Governance Through Tribalism *

Tribal governance in the Arabian Peninsula today entails allocating certain government posts known as “sovereign portfolios” to family members. These portfolios include defense, foreign affairs, security, intelligence, the interior ministry, and the premiership. This system all but ensures complete allegiance and loyalty to the tribal leader, takes precedence over competence, and undermines meritocracy. Even within the ruling families, seldom do members whose mothers are of a non-tribal or foreign affiliation rise to prominence, although there are exceptions. I personally encountered much criticism online and in person following the publication of an article on the contributions of prominent Emirati citizens of mixed background, whom I was told were not “regular citizens.”

I have also noted in an article in _Gulf News_ how, during the economic boom of the 2000s, tribal leaders in the Gulf neglected their historic duties such as meeting citizens in their _majalis _and listening to their demands, and instead spent more time in executive board rooms pursuing material gains. The tribal _majlis_ or _dewaniya _culture became so important to Gulf states that it was one of the main launching pads of the civil society movement in states such as Kuwait, where the customary practice is now semi-institutionalized. In Kuwait, not only does the Emir pay the tribal _majlis_ regular visits but so do foreign officials, such as the late Saudi Crown Prince and Defense Minister Sultan Bin Abdul Aziz who paid a private visit to these tribal gatherings in 2007. As in Kuwait, it is common for tribal leaders and citizens in the rest of the region to pay allegiance to Gulf leaders as well. The latest example was upon the nomination of Nayef bin Abdul Aziz as Saudi Crown Prince following his brother Sultan’s death. In keeping with tribal customs, citizens were invited to swear allegiance to Crown Prince Nayef in person and by proxy in front of provincial governors, who are usually members of the ruling Al Saud family.

Gregory Gause, professor of Political Science at the University of Vermont, has argued in his latest publicationon Saudi Arabia that the Al Saud relied on strong historical ties to central Arabian tribes along with the Wahhabi movement and vast oil wealth to build and sustain support in the kingdom. Gause attributes the relative stability of Saudi Arabia during the Arab uprisings to the security forces that “are recruited disproportionately (though not exclusively) from tribes and areas the regime sees as particularly loyal.” Tribal loyalty continues to be employed even within state borders as a tool of managing populations when the criteria for citizenship in a modern state should be measured in different metrics altogether. Additionally, Saudi political scientist Khalid Al Dakhil told Reuters that tribalism would take several decades to disappear and that the state “uses tribal mechanisms for political ends”. 

*Conclusion *

Tribal connections in the region once formed a powerful force of resistance to colonial powers and contributed to a collective Arab peninsular identity. Historically, this network formed through tribal affiliations assured a layer of trust among its members that was vital for survival. Today, however, tribalism is perhaps second only to religion as the greatest obstacle standing in the way of a civil and democratic state in the Arabian Peninsula. Lately, tribalism has been a component of the so-called exceptionalism theory of the Gulf States monarchies that have weathered the Arab uprisings through a variety of means.

Tribalism effectively sidelines non-tribal and naturalized citizens in these countries. Such “irregular” individuals can never truly become integrated in tribal societies, even after decades of intermarriage. Unlike, say, a political party or social movement that a citizen can join, a tribal network is exclusive toward those not carrying a specific last name.

Tribalism also undermines alternative social and political affiliations, such as secularism, liberalism, socialism, and even Islamism, which already exist in the region in one form or another. Going forward, tribalism is likely to pose a challenge to the Peninsula States in their quest to advance from being “developing nations.” Loyalty to leaders of states that are mere decades old can come into question, either by the governments or rivals, when Arab tribes have for centuries transcended artificial borders imposed by imperial powers. Perhaps its biggest disadvantage is that tribalism is a sort of elite club that outsiders can never truly belong to. While it is not possible to negate, nor should it be, it is advisable for the countries of the Arabian Peninsula not to stoke the flames of tribalism, either through the media, favoritism or collective punishments, if they truly intend to build a modern civil state.

http://www.jadaliyya.com/pages/index/4198/tribalism-in-the-arabian-peninsula_it-is-a-family-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22




----------



## Dai Toruko

"Cavusoglu said that until now, those leading the accusations against Doha had yet to submit documents or evidence to anyone."

The Saudis are considering whether they should call Hamas terrorists which will provoke the Saudi citizens to rebel. If they don't call Hamas terrorists, their Zionist masters will be displeased.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Somali-Turk

Are you really a Somalian or just a big fanboy of Turkey? Are you joking? So Erdogan and Istanbul (WTF?) are more popular names than traditional Islamic/Somali names?

i am turkophile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Qatar's foreign minister calls for ending Gulf state embargo *before talks* and says Doha *will not negotiate* on its foreign policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Confessions of the Qatari spy after he was arrested in the UAE
*


----------



## The SC

*URGENT Sources of AlJazira: Kuwait hands # Qatar a list of demands of the countries of the blockade after 18 days of its imposition..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UAE sets conditions of Gulf and Egypt to end Qatar boycott
*
UAE Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Anwar Gargash said in a statement to Al-Arabiya television channel that the Gulf countries and Egypt demands to end their boycott of Qatar, includ stopping Doha support for terrorists and abandoning international and regional wanted personalities.

"If Qatar wants to return to its surroundings, it must abide by the decisions of the GCC," Gargash said, referring to its funding of "extremism and terrorist movements in Syria and Libya and its embrace to figures with an international embargo."

Gargash said that Emir of Qatar Tamim bin Hamad abandoned the signing of the 2014 Riyadh Accord on his father's policies, especially after he was embarrassed by the tapes that showed Gaddafi's plans to assassinate the late King Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz. Gargash asked why Qatar exchanged hostages in Iraq and Syria with large sums of money distributed to Shiite and Sunni terrorist groups.

"If Qatar wants to secede with its policies, divorce is coming, but if its facilities and airport remain open to the world, they will be closed with its surroundings," he warned.*

http://www.elnadanews.com/world/533413*


----------



## The SC

URGENT *The White House: The Gulf crisis is a family affair and its parties must resolve it*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877858898073403392


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Dai Toruko said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877858898073403392



Completely ridiculous. No need to make them look like heroes. They will quickly return to rank (GCC). It has no loophole. 




...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Turkey: We can not continue to airlift supplies to Qatar.

Turkish Economy Minister Nihad Zibekji said supplies could not continue to be airlifted because of the very high cost.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hexciter

The SC said:


> *Turkey: We can not continue to airlift supplies to Qatar.
> 
> Turkish Economy Minister Nihad Zibekji said supplies could not continue to be airlifted because of the very high cost.*



The ship going to Qatar already with tons of foods!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

The SC said:


> *Turkey: We can not continue to airlift supplies to Qatar.
> 
> Turkish Economy Minister Nihad Zibekji said supplies could not continue to be airlifted because of the very high cost.*




source...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Oublious said:


> source...


You can easily find it in Turkish news..that is, if you make the effort..


----------



## Oublious

The SC said:


> You can easily find it in Turkish news..that is, if you make the effort..




ther is no news in Turkish...


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Oublious said:


> source...




http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...ter-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=114668&NewsCatID=344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hexciter

The SC said:


> You can easily find it in Turkish news..that is, if you make the effort..



You intentionally write wrong translation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Dont worry people, Turkey have planes, ships and soldiers going to Qatar. Saudi will sit on its arse and watch it happen, for now all they can do is spread fake news and issue ridiculous demands to Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dai Toruko

Latest Update: Turkey’s Exports to Qatar of Fruits and Vegetables Rise 724%.

http://www.qatar-tribune.com/Latest...and-vegetables-rise-724#.WUVhlHx_2aM.facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

turkey should milk them till the hump is dry.


----------



## HAIDER

Turkish supply is voluntarily or they will bill Qatari later ?


----------



## Full Moon

Azadkashmir said:


> turkey should milk them till the hump is dry.



Didn't I say that it is the "fossil fuel jealousy" which is captivating your mind? Man, get just over it and don't keep embarrassing yourself and your original nation.


----------



## Azadkashmir

Full Moon said:


> Didn't I say that it is the "fossil fuel jealousy" which is captivating your mind? Man, get just over it and don't keep embarrassing yourself and your original nation.



hey usa gets to milk you, you dont mind, so why not, other muslims countries milk you it all about ummah. 
we also dont mind if uncle saudi sits down and has dinner with israel and usa while burning down neighbouring muslims countries. All i am saying is since in these modern times, ummah is about interest rather than brotherhood, why not make the most of it for our self interest. 

you talking about embarassing ? saudis dont have honour, shame and are embarassment, They are constant humilation for muslims world. isnt saudi king planning to go to russia to have talks, is iran on the hit list?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Azadkashmir said:


> hey usa gets to milk you, you dont mind, so why not, other muslims countries milk you it all about ummah.
> we also dont mind if uncle saudi sits down and has dinner with israel and usa while burning down neighbouring muslims countries. All i am saying is since in these modern times, ummah is about interest rather than brotherhood, why not make the most of it for our self interest.
> 
> you talking about embarassing ? saudis dont have honour, shame and are embarassment, They are constant humilation for muslims world. isnt saudi king planning to go to russia to have talks, is iran on the hit list?



You don't give a damn about Ummah. Your heartburn is all caused by the immense revenues of the GCC fossil fuel reserves, which won't likely end before your death. If it was for you, you would just burn all the oil and gas in a single day so you can finally heal that endless heartburn.


----------



## Azadkashmir

Full Moon said:


> You don't give a damn about Ummah. Your heartburn is all caused by the immense revenues of the GCC fossil fuel reserves, which won't likely end before your death. If it was for you, you would just burn all the oil and gas in a single day so you can heal that endless heartburn.



my son why would i be jealous. pakistan has CPEC but that give middle eastern oil gulf a heart attack. 
what about when we said NO to yemen, gulf oil countries start to make threats, i wonder what the threats ment isis? expelling pakistanis workers?. Now saudis trying to dictate qatar and lecture on about terrorism when saudis are the biggest funder of terrorism, syria?, libya? iraq? afghanistan? pakistan? iran is next. 

you do know 9/11 were saudis not afghanis, iraqis. 

saudis steal wealth of their citizens while some of them dont even have clean drinking water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Azadkashmir said:


> my son why would i be jealous. pakistan has CPEC but that give middle eastern oil gulf a heart attack.
> what about when we said NO to yemen, gulf oil countries start to make threats, i wonder what the threats ment isis? expelling pakistanis workers?. Now saudis trying to dictate qatar and lecture on about terrorism when saudis are the biggest funder of terrorism, syria?, libya? iraq? afghanistan? pakistan? iran is next.
> 
> you do know 9/11 were saudis not afghanis, iraqis.
> 
> saudis steal wealth of their citizens while some of them dont even have clean drinking water.



Hardly anyone of us care to know the basics about Pakistan and its own political affairs, let alone that we know anything about CPEC. Can't you just keep yourself busy with Pakstian's own internal problems? See please a solution for the US drones butchering your own citizens, and then spare some time for the ME political problems.


----------



## Azadkashmir

Full Moon said:


> Hardly anyone of us care to know the basics about Pakistan and its own political affairs, let alone that we know anything about CPEC. Can't you just keep yourself busy with Pakstian's own internal problems? See please a solution for the US drones butchering your own citizens, and then spare some time for the ME political problems.



i was talking about self interest for turkey then you replied to me.


----------



## Full Moon

Azadkashmir said:


> i was talking about self interest for turkey then you replied to me.



You don't care about Turkey's self interest. You just want the other side to be milked dry financially for you to calm down.


----------



## Azadkashmir

Full Moon said:


> You don't care about Turkey's self interest. You just want the other side to be milked dry financially for you to calm down.



i said i was talking about turkey's interest what is there to care about. Are you fasting ? if not drink water or go out get some fresh air , it is hot these days.


----------



## The SC

Hexciter said:


> You intentionally write wrong translation!


Where did you bring this thought from, the Turkish websites says it in different words and the meaning is the same.. so go cry somewhere else please..


----------



## Dai Toruko

The SC said:


> Where did you bring this thought from, the Turkish websites says it in different words and the meaning is the same.. so go cry somewhere else please..



learn turkish!


----------



## xenon54 out

Somali-Turk said:


> Turkey has invested in somalia to help the war-torn country stabilize and is greatly welcomed by the somali people.the most popular name for somali boys is erdogan and istanbul respectively.


Istanbul is really given as a name for boys? 



HAIDER said:


> Turkish supply is voluntarily or they will bill Qatari later ?


Lol Qatar is one of the richest nations in the world they dont need charity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dai Toruko said:


> learn turkish!


Nope, I get my news from English and Arabic reliable sources.. the news are real and true as they were reported, you also got a source from someone else on it. and you are here to troll and rant.. maybe you should go learn English!?


----------



## Dai Toruko

The SC said:


> Nope, I get my news from English and Arabic reliable sources.. the news are real and true as they were reported, you also got a source from someone else on it. and you are here to troll and rant.. maybe you should go learn English!?



Rather you are the troll with fake news.
Here are the original sources:
http://www.yenisafak.com/ekonomi/katara-destek-gemilerle-surecek-2733810
http://aa.com.tr/tr/ekonomi/katara-gemiyle-ilk-gida-sevkiyati-basladi/846755

Oh my mistake, you cant speak turkish.
That is really a pity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

xenon54 said:


> Istanbul is really given as a name for boys?
> 
> 
> Lol Qatar is one of the richest nations in the world they dont need charity.


You never know, sometime savior buy 20 years of oil at far lower market price to save the king. lol


----------



## The SC

*Reuters: Qatar rejects Arab demands list and considers them "unreasonable"
*
Qatar has begun reviewing the list of demands made by Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain after the Doha boycott, but Qatar said the list was "unreasonable" and unworkable. "We are reviewing these demands based on our respect for regional security *and there will be an official response from our foreign ministry*," Sheikh Saif bin Ahmed Al Thani, director of the government liaison office in Qatar, said in a statement. Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates, which imposed a boycott on Qatar, have demanded Doha to close Al-Jazeera, reduce ties with Iran, close a Turkish military base and pay compensation among other demands. The statement said that US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson recently called on Saudi Arabia and other countries to declare a list of demands "reasonable and feasible", adding that "this list does not meet this standard."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UAE Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Anwar Gargash said Saturday (June 24, 2017) that if Qatar does not accept the demands of Arab countries that severed ties with it this month, *the alternative is not escalation but separation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

The SC said:


> *Reuters: Qatar rejects Arab demands list and considers them "unreasonable"
> *
> Qatar has begun reviewing the list of demands made by Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain after the Doha boycott, but Qatar said the list was "unreasonable" and unworkable. "We are reviewing these demands based on our respect for regional security *and there will be an official response from our foreign ministry*," Sheikh Saif bin Ahmed Al Thani, director of the government liaison office in Qatar, said in a statement. Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates, which imposed a boycott on Qatar, have demanded Doha to close Al-Jazeera, reduce ties with Iran, close a Turkish military base and pay compensation among other demands. The statement said that US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson recently called on Saudi Arabia and other countries to declare a list of demands "reasonable and feasible", adding that "this list does not meet this standard."
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> UAE Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Anwar Gargash said Saturday (June 24, 2017) that if Qatar does not accept the demands of Arab countries that severed ties with it this month, *the alternative is not escalation but separation.*


Means the economic isolation of qatar among GCC will continue ?Am i reading correct..Don't know how long will qatar remain like this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

H!TchHiker said:


> Means the economic isolation of qatar among GCC will continue ?Am i reading correct..Don't know how long will qatar remain like this...


More than the economic isolation and separation, a total divorce.. it won't be part of the GCC at all..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

The SC said:


> More than the economic isolation and separation, a total divorce.. it won't be part of the GCC at all..


Interesting times ahead for Qatar...being surrounded by GCC and other side is sea...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

H!TchHiker said:


> Interesting times ahead for Qatar...being surrounded by GCC and other side is sea...


Well, it has a lot of money and it can spend it as it wishes.. oops not really, two days ago it wanted to invest in some big American company and its money was rejected flat.. maybe it can invest in Turkey.. why not! the only problem is that Turkey is no match to the GCC, and by going for Qatari investments it will lose more than 100 times that from the GCC investments and more importantly deals of all sorts, civilian and military..So like we say in Arabic, Qatar is between two choices, the sweetest is bitter..Turkey has clearly sided with Qatar on this issue despite being diplomatic about it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Well, it has a lot of money and it can spend it as it wishes.. oops not really, two day ago it wanted to invest in some big American company and its money was rejected flat.. maybe it can invest in Turkey.. why not! the only problem is that Turkey is no match to the GCC, and by going for Qatari investments it will lose more than 100 times that from the GCC investments and more importantly deals of all sorts, civilian and military..So like we say in Arabic, Qatar is between two choices, the sweetest is bitter..Turkey has clearly sided with Qatar on this issue despite being diplomatic about it..



Turkish economy doesn't need any of the GCC nations, it was and is doing fine without oil money.

Qatar have billions invested in Europe, it's money to can pull strings, hence why America had to correct the yellow mans stance, hence why Europe has sided with Qatar on the issue, in reality no one takes KSA seriously on this issue.

We live in the age of technology and communication, all Qatar needs to do (has done) is turn its trade relations to Turkey, Iran, Pakistan, asia etc, much cheaper and better quality of products.

If anything this is a blessing for Qatar, not only has it gained international favour it has helped it become less reliant on the GCC.

I mean you Saudis were barking that Qatar would cave in within a week but they gave you the middle finger.

Further, enjoy the demonization of your kings and state now through Al Jazeera, they started exposing your crimes in Yemen from day 1 of this crises, only a matter of time before western voters to are more public about there governments dealings with KSA & if the yellow man in the whitehouse goes then your in even more trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Turkish economy doesn't need any of the GCC nations, it was and is doing fine without oil money.
> 
> Qatar have billions invested in Europe, it's money to can pull strings, hence why America had to correct the yellow mans stance, hence why Europe has sided with Qatar on the issue, in reality no one takes KSA seriously on this issue.
> 
> We live in the age of technology and communication, all Qatar needs to do (has done) is turn its trade relations to Turkey, Iran, Pakistan, asia etc, much cheaper and better quality of products.
> 
> If anything this is a blessing for Qatar, not only has it gained international favour it has helped it become less reliant on the GCC.
> 
> I mean you Saudis were barking that Qatar would cave in within a week but they gave you the middle finger.
> 
> Further, enjoy the demonization of your kings and state now through Al Jazeera, they started exposing your crimes in Yemen from day 1 of this crises, only a matter of time before western voters to are more public about there governments dealings with KSA & if the yellow man in the whitehouse goes then your in even more trouble.



Which Europeans sided with Qatar Issue.. as far as I know from the news Both Germany and France _the two most powerful EU members_ sided with KSA on this issue.. Qatar alone can not match the $100s of billions of dollars invested in Europe by KSA, and trillions by the GCC.. Qatar is in no position to pull any strings in Europe at all..

The US and most of the rest of the world takes KSA very seriously on this issue, Turkey is not the world.. you know! An isolated Qatar will be like a headless chicken running all over the place without any objectives or any aim..

Note my friend that Turkey's economy got its main and most important monetary boost between 1980 and 1988 from the Iran-Iraq war, where everything was supplied to both countries through Turkey since the Persian-Arab Gulf was in flames..

So you mean Qatar gave the middle finger to the GCC and Turkey sat on that finger..
Every word of yours make one think about the Turkish troubles with Europe and no one else..You are just projecting Turkish bad relations with Europe on others..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*UAE sees ‘Parting of Ways’ if Qatar does not accept Arab demands*

*DUBAI: A senior UAE official said on Saturday that if Qatar did not accept an ultimatum issued by fellow Arab states which imposed a boycott this month on the tiny Gulf Arab nation, there would be a “parting of ways”. *

*The 13-point list of demands from Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Bahrain and the UAE include closing the Al Jazeera satellite television network, curbing relations with Iran, shutting a Turkish base in Doha and paying reparations. *

The demands are apparently aimed at dismantling Qatar’s two-decades-old interventionist foreign policy, which has reflected the clout generated by its vast natural gas and oil wealth but incensed conservative Arab peers over its alleged support for Islamists they regard as mortal threats to their dynastic rule. 

*Doha said it is reviewing the list of demands and that a formal response will be made by the foreign ministry and delivered to Kuwait, but added that the demands are not reasonable or actionable. *

“The alternative is not escalation, the alternative is parting of ways, because it is very difficult for us to maintain a collective grouping,” UAE Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Anwar Gargash told reporters.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Which Europeans sided with Qatar Issue.. as far as I know from the news Both Germany and France _the two most powerful EU members_ sided with KSA on this issue.. Qatar alone can not match the $100s of billions of dollars invested in Europe by KSA, and trillions by the GCC.. Qatar is in no position to pull any strings in Europe at all..
> 
> The US and most of the rest of the world takes KSA very seriously on this issue, Turkey is not the world.. you know! An isolated Qatar will be like a headless chicken running all over the place without any objectives or any aim..
> 
> Note my friend that Turkey's economy got its main and most important monetary boost between 1980 and 1988 from the Iran-Iraq war, where everything was supplied to both countries through Turkey since the Persian-Arab Gulf was in flames..
> 
> So you mean Qatar gave the middle finger to the GCC and Turkey sat on that finger..
> Every word of yours make one think about the Turkish troubles with Europe and no one else..You are just projecting Turkish bad relations with Europe on others..



Do you people (Saudi arse lickers) live in a desert cave, switch on international news and check mainstream analysts for a change. The whole world is laughing at your ridiculous demands and sort sighted politics... rest your post is full of shit and irrelevant as Qatar is doing just fine, we are still awaiting your take over of Doha lol. 

And stop comparing Saudi Arabia to Turkey, Iran or any European countries with 100s of years of state, political and military tradition, you just popped out of Britains arse yesterday.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Oh no the troll account is back, you know exactly what I mean by state tradition and living in a cave, Turkey, Iran and many European ones date back centuries.

As for the Saudi state tradition, do you mean the two Saudi states that got burned to the ground by the Turks? Lol


----------



## The SC

*Qatar faces an economic danger and this is why:*

- Qatar dept has exceeded 150% of its gross output, which means that this is a very serious issue, especially for a country such as Qatar, that has no production and is heavily dependent on exporting gas only..

- Qatar depths reached the end of last year 2016 more than 120 billion dollars
They play exactly like those who have a credit card and is busy pulling out money.. after a few months they find themselves in deep trouble and financial disaster..

- Moreover, after a downgrade of its credit rating a few weeks ago, the interest it will pay on its debt has increased and will increase more..

- For comparison:

the debt of Kuwait, for example, is less than 40% of its GDP

UAE debt is also less than 20 % of gross domestic product

Saudi debt is less than 20% of its gross output

Qatar 150%
- And public debt if it exceeds 70% in the developed countries is considered a great risk, so what about Qatar's debt of 150% of its GDP?

- Moreover, Saudi Arabia's financial reserves are now more than four times their debt and exceed $530 billion dollars, not SR.. and this is apart from the general reserve of the state, which is about 200 billion riyals and the public investment fund..Simply said, Saudi Arabia's cash reserves for today's known and advertised about, exceed SR2 trillion..So only insane people might compare Qatar with KSA ..

- Qatar Reserve of Cash has diminished by $37 billion:
resulting from Qatar being downgraded (from AA to AA-) for the last few days and is being monitored by Standard Agency for further downgrades, this will most likely snowball if the crises goes on..

- Saudi and UAE deposits in Qatar's banks exceed $18 billion. So far, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates have withdrawn only $ 100 million withdrawn by an UAE institution a few days before the end of the deposit linkage at one of Qatar's banks..

- What is worse is that the volume of foreign deposits of dozens of countries in the world and financial institutions in Qatar banks exceed $130 billion dollars..Almost one-third of Qatar's bank deposits are foreign deposits..

- And the disaster comes from the fact that the volume of lending for deposits reached 100% of deposits and this is a very serious level and any movement of withdrawals of deposits will make banks exposed..and the Qatari government will be forced to cover for them..

- Of course and most likely, most of these countries and financial institutions will either withdraw their deposits or accept the risks. In return, Qatar banks will pay a very high interest rate to the depositing countries to cover for the big risks to be taken.. In both cases Qatar is the loser..

- All this without taking into account the possible withdrawal of the world cup.. a possibility that will end more misery to the Qatari economy, since so many hotels have been built by borrowed money from banks and investors for the construction, so, if the world Cup is to be moved to another country, it means Qatar won't be able to pay these depts either..


From this Analysis, anyone can conclude that KSA, UAE, Egypt and Bahrain have already won their bet against Qatar, since it was put under the spotlight for everyone to see and its finances will be forcefully transparent.. so no more financing of terrorism by Qatar.. and this was one of the main bases of the new Muslim coalition to fight terrorism, namely, the cutting of its financial sources..the ideology is now the next step with these 13 demands..



Fenasi Kerim said:


> Do you people (Saudi arse lickers) live in a desert cave, switch on international news and check mainstream analysts for a change. The whole world is laughing at your ridiculous demands and sort sighted politics... rest your post is full of shit and irrelevant as Qatar is doing just fine, we are still awaiting your take over of Doha lol.
> 
> And stop comparing Saudi Arabia to Turkey, Iran or any European countries with 100s of years of state, political and military tradition, you just popped out of Britains arse yesterday.


Are you talking about Turkey?



Fenasi Kerim said:


> Oh no the troll account is back, you know exactly what I mean by state tradition and living in a cave, Turkey, Iran and many European ones date back centuries.
> 
> As for the Saudi state tradition, do you mean the two Saudi states that got burned to the ground by the Turks? Lol


Arabs have given that power to Turks in good faith.. that will never happen again..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Didn't bother reading, you and your troll friend hijaz have 4 things in common, never address points, always copy and paste and always parrot the same things, always off topic. Your most probably the same person with different troll accounts.

And Arabs didn't give Turks any power, the Turks fucked Arabs out of it. Just like they burnt the Saudi kingdoms to the ground and took your first kings head off its shoulders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Do you people (Saudi arse lickers) live in a desert cave, switch on international news and check mainstream analysts for a change. The whole world is laughing at your ridiculous demands and sort sighted politics... rest your post is full of shit and irrelevant as Qatar is doing just fine, we are still awaiting your take over of Doha lol.
> 
> And stop comparing Saudi Arabia to Turkey, Iran or any European countries with 100s of years of state, political and military tradition, you just popped out of Britains arse yesterday.



Caves are something common in Anatolia. Not only that people used to live there. Some probably still do to this very day.





Yes, let's see who will laugh the last. Tiny Qatar or KSA (which alone is 1000 times more influential), Egypt, UAE, Bahrain etc.

Turkey is a state that is barely 100 years old. KSA was never a Western colony and kingdoms founded by the House of Saud date back to 1744. Thus predate the Republic of Turkey and Arab Mullah-ruled Iran. Not only that people from modern-day KSA created 3 of the 11 largest empires in human history (more than any other ethnicity in the top 15). Arabia is also home to older civilizations and nation states. Nor was KSA ever a Western colony.





Some irrelevant country when it comes to GCC affairs and the Arab world thinks it matters, lol. If the US gives a green light tomorrow, there will no longer be any Qatar. Your Georgian Erdogan does not even enter this equation.

Go read a book or two instead of meddling in internal Arab affairs that you have nothing to do with. You are irrelevant. Go focus on tiny Armenia or Greece.

Anyway I look forward to KSA opening a base in Armenia or Greece aside from the existing presence in the Incirlik Air Base. Or worse a future independent Kurdistan.

"Burned"? In a parallel universe maybe as they always reappeared immediately afterwards. Not only that they were not "Turks" (your likes for instance are Turkified Anatolians as genetics and history confirmed ages ago) but fellow Arabs from Egypt and Arabia. Basically Arab-Arab infighting.

Another thing, Najd is just 1 out of many ancient historical regions of KSA. KSA as a nation state was founded in 1932.

Anyway I get a strange vibration of Kuwaiti Girl II now under a Turkish flag based in the UK, lol.



The SC said:


> Qatar faces an economic danger and this is why:
> 
> - Qatar dept has exceeded 150% of its gross output, which means that this is a very serious issue, especially for a country such as Qatar, that has no production and is heavily dependent on exporting gas only.
> 
> - Qatar depths reached the end of last year 2016 more than 120 billion dollars
> They play exactly like those who have a credit card and is busy pulling out money.. after a few months they find themselves in deep trouble and financial disaster..
> 
> - Moreover, after a downgrade of its credit rating a few weeks ago, the interest it will pay on its debt has increased and will increase more..
> 
> - For comparison:
> 
> the debt of Kuwait, for example, is less than 40% of its GDP
> 
> UAE debt is also less than 20 % of gross domestic product
> 
> Saudi debt is less than 20% of its gross output
> 
> Qatar 150%
> - And public debt if it exceeds 70% in the developed countries is considered a great risk, so what about Qatar's debt of 150% of its GDP?
> 
> - Moreover, Saudi Arabia's financial reserves are now more than four times their debt and exceed $530 billion dollars, not SR.. and this is apart from the general reserve of the state, which is about 200 billion riyals and the public investment fund..Simply said, Saudi Arabia's cash reserves for today's known and advertised about, exceed SR2 trillion..So only insane people might compare Qatar with KSA ..
> 
> - Qatar Reserve of Cash has diminished by $37 billion:
> resulting from Qatar being downgraded (from AA to AA-) for the last few days and is being monitored by Standard Agency for further downgrades, this will most likely snowball if the crises goes on..
> 
> - Saudi and UAE deposits in Qatar's banks exceed $18 billion. So far, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates have withdrawn only $ 100 million withdrawn by an UAE institution a few days before the end of the deposit linkage at one of Qatar's banks..
> 
> - What is worse is that the volume of foreign deposits of dozens of countries in the world and financial institutions in Qatar banks exceed $130 billion dollars..Almost one-third of Qatar's bank deposits are foreign deposits..
> 
> - And the disaster comes from the fact that the volume of lending for deposits reached 100% of deposits and this is a very serious level and any movement of withdrawals of deposits will make banks exposed..and the Qatari government will be forced to cover for them..
> 
> - Of course and most likely, most of these countries and financial institutions will either withdraw their deposits or accept the risks. In return, Qatar banks will pay a very high interest rate to the depositing countries to cover for the big risks to be taken.. In both cases Qatar is the loser..
> 
> - All this without taking into account the possible withdrawal of the world cup.. a possibility that will end more misery to the Qatari economy, since so many hotels have been built by borrowed money from banks and investors for the construction, so, if the world Cup is to be moved to another country, it means Qatar won't be able to pay these depts either..
> 
> 
> From this Analysis, anyone can conclude that KSA, UAE, Egypt and Bahrain have already won their bet against Qatar, since it was put under the spotlight for everyone to see and its finances will be forcefully transparent.. so no more financing of terrorism by Qatar.. and this was one of the main bases of the new Muslim coalition to fight terrorism, namely, the cutting of its financial sources..the ideology is now the next step with these 13 demands..
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Turkey?
> 
> 
> Arabs have given that power to Turks in good faith.. that will never happen again..



Keep up the good work brother and always remember that the non-Arabs barking in this thread or elsewhere are completely irrelevant in our internal affairs. We do not even take their opinions into consideration but laugh at them.


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Caves are something common in Anatolia. Not only that people used to live there. Some probably still do to this very day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, let's see who will laugh the last. Tiny Qatar or KSA (which alone is 1000 times more influential), Egypt, UAE, Bahrain etc.
> 
> Turkey is a state that is barely 100 years old. KSA was never a Western colony and kingdoms founded by the House of Saud date back to 1744. Thus predate the Republic of Turkey and Arab Mullah-ruled Iran. Not only that people from modern-day KSA created 3 of the 11 largest empires in human history (more than any other ethnicity in the top 15). Arabia is also home to older civilizations and nation states. Nor was KSA ever a Western colony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some irrelevant country when it comes to GCC affairs and the Arab world thinks it matters, lol. If the US gives a green light tomorrow, there will no longer be any Qatar. Your Georgian Erdogan does not even enter this equation.
> 
> Go read a book or two instead of meddling in internal Arab affairs that you have nothing to do with. You are irrelevant. Go focus on tiny Armenia or Greece.
> 
> Anyway I look forward to KSA opening a base in Armenia or Greece aside from the existing presence in the Incirlik Air Base. Or worse a future independent Kurdistan.
> 
> "Burned"? In a parallel universe maybe as they always reappeared immediately afterwards. Not only that they were not "Turks" (your likes for instance are Turkified Anatolians as genetics and history confirmed ages ago) but fellow Arabs from Egypt and Arabia. Basically Arab-Arab infighting.
> 
> Another thing, Najd is just 1 out of many ancient historical regions of KSA. KSA as a nation state was founded in 1932.
> 
> Anyway I get a strange vibration of Kuwaiti Girl II now under a Turkish flag based in the UK, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work brother and always remember that the non-Arabs barking in this thread or elsewhere are completely irrelevant in our internal affairs. We do not even take their opinions into consideration but laugh at them.


How's that _brotherly_ ultimatum going?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

AmirPatriot said:


> How's that _brotherly_ ultimatum going?



Very good and it will have the desired effects.

Anyway sorry to burst your bubble but non-Arabs like you are of no importance in this dispute. I am afraid that none of us take your likes opinions seriously let alone into consideration either. Just sit back and enjoy another Saudi Arabian vassal state in the making. As it was the case for millennia (pre-Islamic and Islamic era) and will be in the future as well.

As for the barking slave eunuch riding his donkey, please, you have become Turkified already. Don't embarrass yourself further and stick to matters where you have any relevance. That might be the case whenever something occurs in Armenia, your ancestral land, I have no clue and I don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

What are you going to send to the base in Armenia, camel kung fu fighters? Please do open it, you will only hasten your downfall. Remember what we did to your Saudi kings grandfathers.

Just don't drop your shinny toys and run like you do in Yemen.

When is Doha becoming a Saudi city?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Very good and it will have the desired effects.
> 
> Anyway sorry to burst your bubble but non-Arabs like you are of no importance in this dispute. I am afraid that none of us take your likes opinions seriously let alone into consideration either. Just sit back and enjoy another Saudi Arabian vassal state in the making. As it was the case for millennia (pre-Islamic and Islamic era) and will be in the future as well.



Another vassal state in the making. Haha, I remember just a few weeks ago when you were talking about how _brotherly _everything was 

I'll make sure to @ you when all this ends, I can have a good laugh at your 20 million word rage  believe me all 13 of those won't get anywhere.

I have to say, your ability to look like a pretentious lowlife endures even your country's hilarious miscalculations.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

AmirPatriot said:


> Another vassal state in the making. Haha, I remember just a few weeks ago when you were talking about how _brotherly _everything was
> 
> I'll make sure to @ you when all this ends, I can have a good laugh  believe me all 13 of those won't get anywhere.
> 
> I have to say, your ability to look like a pretentious lowlife endures even your country's hilarious miscalculations.



Go worry about your impoverished and sanctioned entity whose parliament and tomb of its cult founder (Khomeini ibn Wannabe Arab) was attacked in broad daylight by countrymen!

Repeat after me, I am an irrelevant Ajami cretin that likes to bark like a rabid dog despite being completely irrelevant. If you managed to repeat this 3 times I will throw you a bone.

We heard the same about Bahrain once the terrorists started to bark. Now that country is a Saudi Arabian province. Same with Yemen which is almost 85% in our control. Qatar will be no different eventually. The only relevant party here is the US.

Now don't waste my time or quote me, kawli.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Very good



Careful make sure Salman and the crown prince don't have the same fate as Abdullah bin Saud, the one who got his head removed by the Turks lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Careful make sure Salman and the crown prince don't have the same fate as Abdullah bin Saud, the one who got his head removed by the Turks lol



You are a Turkified Anatolian as confirmed by DNA (google it), history and everything else expect for language.

That occurred when there was no KSA and besides the armies were all Arab. Egyptians and Arabians on one side against 1 Arab clan (House of Saud) and a few other allies.

Anyway keep thinking that you are relevant here, lol, and keep meddling in internal Arab matters that you have nothing to do with.

Don't forget your proud century long past as slave eunuchs which was the case for centuries or when your pre-Turkified ancestors were conquered by Arabs and slaughtered en masse whenever they rebelled against supreme and divine Arab Muslim rule.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Ok so there were Arabs foot soldiers in Turkic armies, normal since they the Turks ruled over Arabs. 

You didn't address Abdullah bin Saud, how did he die again? I heard they took his head off in Istanbul after the bitch surrendered to the Turks lol

Its funny you come to a Pakistani forum and claim Arab divinity lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Careful make sure Salman and the crown prince don't have the same fate as Abdullah bin Saud, the one who got his head removed by the Turks lol



They made him listen to music before they chopped his block off  wow that's cruel, deserved though 



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Go worry about your impoverished and sanctioned entity whose parliament and tomb of its cult founder (Khomeini ibn Wannabe Arab) was attacked in broad daylight by countrymen!
> 
> Repeat after me, I am an irrelevant Ajami cretin that likes to bark like a rabid dog despite being completely irrelevant. If you managed to repeat this 3 times I will throw you a bone.
> 
> We heard the same about Bahrain once the terrorists started to bark. Now that country is a Saudi Arabian province. Same with Yemen which is almost 85% in our control. Qatar will be no different eventually. The only relevant party here is the US.
> 
> Now don't waste my time or quote me, kawli.



Those some big words Al Baghdadi, Ajami as well  you broke my heart 

You have a tendency for hot air you know. We _will _do this. _Eventually_. _Almost. _How about you shut your dirty mouth and wait a little to witness what actually happens and _then _you can spread your verbal diarrhoea, since you'll do it regardless of the outcome.

I hope Qatar is out of the GCC soon. Push em closer to Iran and Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Ok so there were Arabs foot soldiers in Turkic armies.
> 
> You didn't address Abdullah bin Saud, how did he die again? I heard they took his head off in Istanbul after the bitch surrendered to the Turks lol



You are a Turkified Anatolian peasant. You are as Turkic as Saudi Arabians are Kazakhs and Kyrgyz people. DNA (once again google it) and history and everything else expect for your ancestors adopting the language of the few conquering Turkic tribes from the steppe and deserts of Central Asia that conquered your cowardly ancestors, confirms. Later, after becoming Turkified, you committed genocide against your ancestors (Armenians, Kurds, Assyrians) and others, lol.

Arab-Arab infighting. You had no relevance. Muhammad Ali Pasha (an Albanian - once again nothing to do with you) later made Egypt independent. The House of Saud later conquered most of Arabia and removed all your Turkified Anatolians and slaughtered them. Later the Makkawi Hashemites who ruled Hijaz always (only a few isolated Ottoman military barracks were present at most) finished the job once and for all, lol.

Let alone your proud century long history of being slave eunuchs to Arabs (although most of those were actually genuine Turks not wannabes) and mercenaries.

As for Abdullah bin Saud, do you think that anyone cares about that individual? He is not even a direct ancestor of any current living House of Saudi member (as he had no surviving children) nor has he anything to do with non-House of Saud members.

Now this is fairly "recent" history:

















Anyway I have wasted enough of my time on you and as I wrote already a few times, I don't even take the opinions of non-Arabs into consideration whenever internal Arab affairs are discussed let alone Arab affairs when KSA is directly involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> You are a Turkified Anatolian peasant. You are as Turkic as Saudi Arabians are Kazakhs and Kyrgyz people. DNA (once again google it) and history and everything else expect for your ancestors adopting the language of the few conquered that conquered your cowardly ancestors, confirms.
> 
> Arab-Arab infighting. You had no relevance. Muhammad Ali Pasha (an Albanian - once again nothing to do with you) later made Egypt independent. The House of Saud later conquered most of Arabia and removed all your Turkified Anatolians and slaughtered them. Later the Makkawi Hashemites who ruled Hijaz always (only a few isolated Ottoman military barracks were present at most) finished the job once and for all, lol.
> 
> Let alone your proud century long history of being slave eunuchs to Arabs (although most of those were actually genuine Turks not wannabes) and mercenaries.
> 
> As for Abdullah bin Saud, do you think that anyone cares about that individual? He is not even a direct ancestor of any current living House of Saudi member (as he had no surviving children) nor has he anything to do with non-House of Saud members.
> 
> Now this is fairly "recent" history:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 406317
> 
> 
> Anyway I have wasted enough of my time on you and as I wrote already a few times, I don't even take the opinions of non-Arabs into consideration whenever internal Arab affairs are discussed let alone Arab affairs when KSA is directly involved.


Copy paaaaaste


----------



## Arabi

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Careful make sure Salman and the crown prince don't have the same fate as Abdullah bin Saud, the one who got his head removed by the Turks lol



Kuwaiti Girl is back but this time with a Turkish nickname, you know that Turkish members won't take you seriously because you have always posted threads that attacking Turkey, so you changed your username. It won't work.
I know why you are feeling the heat because you think Kuwait will be next in line and it will be annexed by Saudi Arabia after we finish dealing with Qatar. Don't worry we will let you Ajami live there but don't expect us to tolerate being on Iran's side while you consume our natural resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Arabi said:


> Kuwaiti Girl is back but this time with a Turkish nickname, you know that Turkish members won't take you seriously because you have always posted threads that attacking Turkey, so you changed your username. It won't work.
> I know why you are feeling the heat because you think Kuwait will be next in line and it will be annexed by Saudi Arabia after we finish dealing with Qatar. Don't worry we will let you Ajami live there but don't expect us to tolerate being on Iran's side while you consume our natural resources.



Nice try troll how many accounts are you on?

Kuwaiti girl is a Kurdistan lover troll, not different from you, you both have unrealistic dreams.

Annex Yemen first before you move to Qatar or Kuwait troll.

Can you educate me on the last moments of your first king, Abdullah bin Saud, id like to know how the Turks parted ways with him lol

Notice SC, Arabi, Hijaz and Sharif are all the same trolls different accounts. Saudi ministry of defence making you work overtime? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Didn't bother reading, you and your troll friend hijaz have 4 things in common, never address points, always copy and paste and always parrot the same things, always off topic. Your most probably the same person with different troll accounts.
> 
> And Arabs didn't give Turks any power, the Turks fucked Arabs out of it. Just like they burnt the Saudi kingdoms to the ground and took your first kings head off its shoulders


Your ignorance can only be surpassed by your ignorance, what a pity.. someone like you spitting his poison from his sick mind without any relevance to the subject at hand, just for trolling and derailing threads.. read tthe post before yours and come up with any substantial answers.. oh. ok I understand that you can't so you take refuge in personal attacks.. Arabs will teach you another historical lesson, sooner or later.. just keep dreaming of how grandiose you are.. You are far from being Muslims.. that is already a sign of Kufr..
The US itself couldn't face armed civilians in Iraq and you come talk about turkey!? how low and stupid one can get?
Something 's obviously hurting your heart brain and eyes.. go see a doctor..

We are just a few Arabs here, and already giving you heartburns and headaches.. imagine your selves confronting 500 million Arabs on any level..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Notice SC, Arabi, Hijaz and Sharif are all the same trolls different accounts.



Well you're a bit off there. SC actually has no other accounts, Arabi has "alarabi" and the same alarabi in Arabic script. Hasani (Sharif al hijaz) is the at least 7th account of Hasani, which is why we call him just hasani. The original hasani apparently forgot his password or something, the next 5 were banned, this one's ban just expired.

History of arab sock puppetry on pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> Your ignorance can only be surpassed by your ignorance, what a pity.. someone like you spitting his poison from his sick mind without any relevance to the subject at hand, just for trolling and derailing threads.. read tthe post before yours and come up with any substantial answers.. oh. ok I understand that you can't so you take refuge in personal attacks.. Arabs will teach you another historical lesson, sooner or later.. just keep dreaming of how grandiose you are.. You are far from being Muslims.. that is already a sign of Kufr..
> The US itself couldn't face armed civilians in Iraq and you come talk about turkey!? how low and stupid one can get?
> Something 's obviously hurting your heart brain and eyes.. go see a doctor..
> 
> We are just a few Arabs here, and already giving you heartburns and headaches.. imagine your selves confronting 500 million Arabs on any level..!!!



They want to end up headless again or as slave eunuchs! Anyway only a few of those Turkified Anatolians are as deluded as that, most likely false flagger, which is very similar in rhetoric to Kuwaiti Girl indeed!

As I said just ignore non-Arabs here as long as they troll. To begin with they have no relevance in internal Arab affairs and secondly we Arabs laugh at their nonsense.

Anyway what a beautiful flag.





One of the tallest flagpoles in the world in beautiful Aqaba. Not only that it is the flag of Palestine and thus one of the most famous and recognizable flags. Turkified Anatolians are proudly waving it every day (somewhere in Turkey or elsewhere in the world).

Yes, good luck to them "fighting" 500 million of us when the superpower (USA) could never control all of Iraq at once and despite US losing more soldiers and gear than in Afghanistan in the past 16 years despite Afghanistan having a much more difficult terrain and despite US leaving Iraq in 2011!

If PKK, YPG, ISIS and others attacks in Turkey or on the Turkish military is anything to go by, I am afraid, that a few Arab tribes in Al-Anbar alone could deal with them if it was limited to land warfare!

They can't even deal with Iraq or Syria and they think that they are any threat to KSA, Egypt etc.



AmirPatriot said:


> Well you're a bit off there. SC actually has no other accounts, Arabi has "alarabi" and the same alarabi in Arabic script. Hasani (Sharif al hijaz) is the at least 7th account of Hasani, which is why we call him just hasani. The original hasani apparently forgot his password or something, the next 5 were banned, this one's ban just expired.
> 
> History of arab sock puppetry on pdf



Sure and you have 1000 accounts here, kawli.

Anyway I think double accounts and Iranians are synonymous seeing that just 3-4 Iranians are behind at least 20 users in total.

The fact is that all your moronic trolls can't deal with me alone let alone the few other active Arab users. Just like in real life.



Arabi said:


> Kuwaiti Girl is back but this time with a Turkish nickname, you know that Turkish members won't take you seriously because you have always posted threads that attacking Turkey, so you changed your username. It won't work.
> I know why you are feeling the heat because you think Kuwait will be next in line and it will be annexed by Saudi Arabia after we finish dealing with Qatar. Don't worry we will let you Ajami live there but don't expect us to tolerate being on Iran's side while you consume our natural resources.



That has always been my theory too ever since that tool appeared. He seems to be obsessed about KSA. Very cute. Anyway extremely sad if that is the case. Let us hope not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

AmirPatriot said:


> Well you're a bit off there. SC actually has no other accounts, Arabi has "alarabi" and the same alarabi in Arabic script. Hasani (Sharif al hijaz) is the at least 7th account of Hasani, which is why we call him just hasani. The original hasani apparently forgot his password or something, the next 5 were banned, this one's ban just expired.
> 
> History of arab sock puppetry on pdf


Nothing to do on the Iranian section? I am sure there are many nice threads there to keep you busy, or you like to openly troll, since you couldn't do it covertly anymore?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Nice try troll how many accounts are you on?
> 
> Kuwaiti girl is a Kurdistan lover troll, not different from you, you both have unrealistic dreams.
> 
> Annex Yemen first before you move to Qatar or Kuwait troll.
> 
> Can you educate me on the last moments of your first king, Abdullah bin Saud, id like to know how the Turks parted ways with him lol
> 
> Notice SC, Arabi, Hijaz and Sharif are all the same trolls different accounts. Saudi ministry of defence making you work overtime? Lol



Kuwaiti Girl came back with her Turkish username and the 217,383,883,938 account suddenly in 6 June when Arab Nations decided to give Qatar a lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Arabi said:


> Kuwaiti Girl came back with her Turkish username and the 217,383,883,938 account suddenly in 6 June when Arab Nations decided to give Qatar a lesson
> 
> View attachment 406318





It was always obvious.
*
Sheikh Tamim calls for 'brotherly relations' between two countries, currently locked in bitter diplomatic dispute.*​
Middle East Online








A message of congratulations was also posted on social media

DOHA - Qatar's emir congratulated Saudi Arabia's newly-appointed Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman on Wednesday and called for "brotherly relations" between the two countries, currently locked in a bitter diplomatic dispute.

State media in the gas-rich Gulf state said Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani had sent a cable of congratulations to the Saudi leadership.

The message was sent to King Salman "on the occasion of the selection of his royal highness Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud as Crown Prince", said the Qatar News Agency.

The statement also expressed hopes "brotherly relations between the two brotherly countries".

A message of congratulations was also posted on social media.

Earlier this month, Saudi Arabia and a number allies including the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and Egypt severed all links with Qatar over accusations that Doha supports extremism.

As well as diplomatic isolation, other measures taken included the closing of Qatar's only land border, which it shares with Saudi.

Qatar denies the charges of supporting extremism.

Despite efforts at mediation from Kuwait, Turkey and the United States, the dispute between the Gulf countries has now entered its third week.

http://www.middle-east-online.com/english/?id=83622

Instead of congratulating his original fatherland and big brother he should closely revaluate his suicidal policies as it will end badly for him!
*
He should not forget that his very recent country used to be part of ancient pre-Islamic and Islamic kingdoms, empires, sheikdoms, emirates, sultanates, imamates etc. based in modern-day KSA and ruled by people from KSA. That was the case for millennia.

Let them not forget where they come from originally (Najd in KSA!) and where 95% of all Qataris come from a few generations ago! Modern-day KSA once again!*

MBS is not going to tolerate blessed Arabia to become a place for the plots of foreigners. Yemen is a good example of this.

Once the Americans give a green light we should immediately invade Qatar and annex it. Things will just return to status quo for 98% of all recorded history. The 300.000 Qataris will return to their fatherland as well. GCC/Arabia integration is inevitable with or without the current rulers. The will of the people cannot be stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> The fact is that all your moronic trolls can't deal with me alone let alone the few other active Arab users. Just like in real life.



Arab stronk 



The SC said:


> Nothing to do on the Iranian section? I am sure there are many nice threads there to keep you busy, or you like to openly troll, since you couldn't do it overtly anymore?



Well we already discussed the precision missile strike in Syria to death, thought I'd have a look at the ME forum and of course there is only 1 thing to do in the ME forum.


----------



## The SC

AmirPatriot said:


> Arab stronk
> 
> 
> 
> Well we already discussed the precision missile strike in Syria to death, thought I'd have a look at the ME forum and of course there is only 1 thing to do in the ME forum.


And it is to troll? I have never trolled in the Iranian section.. Anyone can check my posts and threads there much before you came to the forum.. So please either come up with substantial comments and questions, or keep out of it all together.. As it is more interesting sometimes to read and analyse than to post for nothing.. cheers
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Turkish newspaper reveals why the Emir of Qatar asked for military forces from Ankara*

The Turkish newspaper "Hurriyet" revealed the secret behind Doha's request for protection from Turkey, stressing that the Emir of Qatar had sensed the possibility of some al-Thani's wings taking a coup against the regime, which made him reinforce his military relations with Istanbul in order to protect him.
...
*https://al-marsd.com/139638.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Rouhani calls Tamim and confirms Iran's stand with Qatar*
*
https://arabic.rt.com/middle_east/885447

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The King of Morocco to Emir # Qatar: We cherish the cooperation and solidarity that binds our two countries

http://v.aa.com.tr/848967 *



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> They want to end up headless again or as slave eunuchs! Anyway only a few of those Turkified Anatolians are as deluded as that, most likely false flagger, which is very similar in rhetoric to Kuwaiti Girl indeed!
> 
> As I said just ignore non-Arabs here as long as they troll. To begin with they have no relevance in internal Arab affairs and secondly we Arabs laugh at their nonsense.
> 
> Anyway what a beautiful flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the tallest flagpoles in the world in beautiful Aqaba. Not only that it is the flag of Palestine and thus one of the most famous and recognizable flags. Turkified Anatolians are proudly waving it every day (somewhere in Turkey or elsewhere in the world).
> 
> Yes, good luck to them "fighting" 500 million of us when the superpower (USA) could never control all of Iraq at once and despite US losing more soldiers and gear than in Afghanistan in the past 16 years despite Afghanistan having a much more difficult terrain and despite US leaving Iraq in 2011!
> 
> If PKK, YPG, ISIS and others attacks in Turkey or on the Turkish military is anything to go by, I am afraid, that a few Arab tribes in Al-Anbar alone could deal with them if it was limited to land warfare!
> 
> They can't even deal with Iraq or Syria and they think that they are any threat to KSA, Egypt etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure and you have 1000 accounts here, kawli.
> 
> Anyway I think double accounts and Iranians are synonymous seeing that just 3-4 Iranians are behind at least 20 users in total.
> 
> The fact is that all your moronic trolls can't deal with me alone let alone the few other active Arab users. Just like in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> That has always been my theory too ever since that tool appeared. He seems to be obsessed about KSA. Very cute. Anyway extremely sad if that is the case. Let us hope not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The Guardian: Qatar has not been able to deceive the Kingdom over the past years and it is time to reckon,
Noting that Riyadh was avoiding entry into a confrontation with a small country like Doha over the past years.*


----------



## Arabi

*Saudi Arabia: Qatar demand list is non-negotiable*

some people say that Qatar has shown intention to accept 10 out of 13 conditions.


----------



## Somali-Turk

for girls.


----------



## veg

Hard Reality is this that Saudia is nothing in itself. It is only boasting on the shoulders of US. 
Saudia was perhaps unable to fire a single bullet against Israel. 
Saudia can only bully small states if US supports Saudia's back. 

In brief: For Saudia "Allah is not the great, but US is the Greatest". 

That is why even the Saudi Mullahs are in revolt against Saudia (Saudia banned Islam q & a website). 

That is why Ikhwan hate them. 

What was the role of mighty Saudia for the Muslims of Kashmir?

Watching all these facts, I am sure that Saudia is still nothing at it's own, but only boasting/terrorizing others which US is tapping it's back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inspector Spacetime

About the 13 demands. First of all most, if not all of them are demands stripping away Qatar's sovereignty. But that's not even the worst part, in my opinion.

Among those demands, they want Qatar to shut down Al Jazeera. This demand alone make me think the leadership of KSA have lost their minds, and here's why:

Al Jazeera is of strategic importance for Muslims because it is one of the few news outlets that lets us hear our voice to the world. Think about it, Al Jazeera is on the same league as CNN international, so the leadership of KSA have to have gone crazy to wanting Al Jazeera to be shut down.

I have (or had, not sure yet) high hopes of the 31 year old prince Salman, he was the one who thought up of Saudi vision 2030. When I first read about Saudi Vision 2030 it made me happy. I did think 'better late than never' because I was a little bit disappointed that they only started this project in 2016, but I was glad they started it and want to see them succeed and even expand on this vision.

This prince is now the first in line for the crown, I don't really know the internals of KSA, but I really hope he has a different opinion about this whole Qatar thing.

An no offence to any KSA guys here, but I do question the sanity of the leadership in KSA sometimes man. Because all the actions KSA have taken in this issue have been really disappointing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Arabi said:


> *Saudi Arabia: Qatar demand list is non-negotiable*
> 
> some people say that Qatar has shown intention to accept 10 out of 13 conditions.



Speaking from your arse again? Which people are these?

Latest from the Qatari FM is: http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...nacceptable-backed-proof-170627210015045.html

"The foreign minister of Qatar has rejected a list of demands submitted by four Arab countries as unacceptable and said that Doha agrees with the US that they should push for a "rational" solution to the crisis."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Speaking from your arse again? Which people are these?
> 
> Latest from the Qatari FM is: http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...nacceptable-backed-proof-170627210015045.html
> 
> "The foreign minister of Qatar has rejected a list of demands submitted by four Arab countries as unacceptable and said that Doha agrees with the US that they should push for a "rational" solution to the crisis."


*
These wahabi minions are unbelievably out of touch with whatever has been going on. They read their royal news papers and start taking the propaganda as the facts. Their faith in Mr. Everything has translated into sheer stupidity but they perceive it as foresight.*


----------



## monitor

Inspector Spacetime said:


> About the 13 demands. First of all most, if not all of them are demands stripping away Qatar's sovereignty. But that's not even the worst part, in my opinion.
> 
> Among those demands, they want Qatar to shut down Al Jazeera. This demand alone make me think the leadership of KSA have lost their minds, and here's why:
> 
> Al Jazeera is of strategic importance for Muslims because it is one of the few news outlets that lets us hear our voice to the world. Think about it, Al Jazeera is on the same league as CNN international, so the leadership of KSA have to have gone crazy to wanting Al Jazeera to be shut down.
> 
> I have (or had, not sure yet) high hopes of the 31 year old prince Salman, he was the one who thought up of Saudi vision 2030. When I first read about Saudi Vision 2030 it made me happy. I did think 'better late than never' because I was a little bit disappointed that they only started this project in 2016, but I was glad they started it and want to see them succeed and even expand on this vision.
> 
> This prince is now the first in line for the crown, I don't really know the internals of KSA, but I really hope he has a different opinion about this whole Qatar thing.
> 
> An no offence to any KSA guys here, but I do question the sanity of the leadership in KSA sometimes man. Because all the actions KSA have taken in this issue have been really disappointing.




Any regime which is undemocratic corrupt fear free media.. Al Jazera was the first free media telling truth to Arab people. They are the first or among the few who showing documentary on occupied Palestinian their struggle against Israel, failure of Arab leader about Palestinian. They also support MB a democratic political party . This are reason Saudi and their clown ally hate Al Jazera.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

monitor said:


> Any regime which is undemocratic corrupt fear free media.


*
This is a universal truth. *


----------



## Dai Toruko



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wednesday, 28 June 2017*

Diplomats from Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and the UAE are discussing with Pakistan, " the boycott on Qatar"
*
A senior diplomatic delegation from Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain met with senior Pakistani officials to discuss the measures taken by the four countries to boycott Qatar because of its policies in support of terrorism and interference in the internal affairs of the Arab countries and work to destabilize them.*

https://www.youm7.com/story/2017/6/...-والإمارات-يبحثون-بباكستان-مقاطعة-قطر/3302884
*


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The SC said:


> Wednesday, 28 June 2017
> *
> Diplomats from Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and the UAE are discussing with Pakistan, " the boycott on Qatar"
> *
> A senior diplomatic delegation from Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain met with senior Pakistani officials to discuss the measures taken by the four countries to boycott Qatar because of its policies in support of terrorism and interference in the internal affairs of the Arab countries and work to destabilize them.
> *
> https://www.youm7.com/story/2017/6/28/دبلوماسيون-من-مصر-والسعودية-والبحرين-والإمارات-يبحثون-بباكستان-مقاطعة-قطر/3302884*



I thought we were staying neutral?


----------



## HAIDER

*Skyscraper lit in Qatar Airways' colors amid dispute*

New York's Empire State Building lit up in Qatar Airway's colors amid diplomatic tensions.
The display on Tuesday marks the 10th anniversary of the airlines' flights to the U.S.


----------



## The SC

*Gulf states withdraw $ 16 billion of short-term bank deposits from Doha banks

http://www.itfarrag.com/دول-الخليج-تسحب-ودائعها-من-بنوك-الدوحة/*




Ahmet Pasha said:


> I thought we were staying neutral?


Most probably that Pakistan wants to know more about the crisis..


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The SC said:


> *Gulf states withdraw $ 16 billion of short-term bank deposits from Doha banks
> 
> http://www.itfarrag.com/دول-الخليج-تسحب-ودائعها-من-بنوك-الدوحة/*
> 
> 
> 
> Most probably that Pakistan wants to know more about the crisis..



Anyway bro we should stay away from all of this. This situation smells of nasty zionist designs.


----------



## The SC

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Anyway bro we should stay away from all of this. This situation smells of nasty zionist designs.


It is very complicated..Pakistan has a lot of interests in the GCC area and in the whole middle east and also in all of the Muslim world, just senior diplomats explaining to Pakistan why they did that to Qatar.. by the way both Qatar and Turkey have full diplomatic relations with the zionist state!.. Turkey, one can understand, because it is a member of NATO and all the other members have diplomatic relations with Usrael, but Qatar !?


----------



## HannibalBarca

The SC said:


> It is very complicated..Pakistan has a lot of interests in the GCC area and in the whole middle east and also in all of the Muslim world, just senior diplomats explaining to Pakistan why they did that to Qatar.. by the way both Qatar and Turkey have full diplomatic relations with the zionist state!.. Turkey, one can understand, because it is a member of NATO and all the other members have diplomatic relations with Usrael, but Qatar !?


Egypt has too... and quite a Good one... Embassy in Tel aviv en such...
UAE have quite good relation with Israel and mostly Zionist key figure... Read the LEAKED Exchanged Emails btw the Ambassador of UAE in the US, btw him and them... you will be quite suprised. a NYT or WP article one it...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egypt–Israel_relations

Every one has some sort of relation with Israel... andKSA played it well to get her Deals going on last month...

That's Geopolitics and you can't do nothing about it...whatever oyu like it or not. and Those Gov don't really care about our view on this matter... since those citizen of those countries...are... let's say... restricted...

Btw Hamas wasn't on the list of Demands to Qatar... Intresting indeed...


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian Foreign Minister Sameh Shukri: Qatar has to choose between protecting Arab security or continuing to undermine it.
*
Foreign Minister Sameh Shukri confirmed that the ball is now in the Qatari court and that it has to choose between maintaining Arab national security or continuing to undermine it in favor of external forces, as the 10-day deadline for Qatar to respond to the demands made by Egypt, Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Bahrain is nearing.

سامح-شكرى-على-قطر-الاختيار-بين-حماية-الأمن-العربى-أو/3302857


----------



## The SC

REUTERS 
29.06.2017
*Reports: Qatar on the brink of a major economic disaster
*
Several news reports have revealed that Qatar is on the brink of a major economic disaster due to the lack of liquidity caused by panic among all depositors after the Gulf countries threatened to escalate their actions against Doha.*

The UAE's Al Ain Gate quoted economists as saying:
*
"The Qatari banking sector is trapped between high deposit interest and credit portfolio risk, as profits shrink, higher non-performing loan cuts exceed Basel III standards, and liquidity is tight, plus the possibility of imposing international sanctions on some banks accused of financing terrorism ".

According to statistics Saudi and UAE banks and institutions short-term deposits in Qatari banks are worth about $ 18 billion, all due within two months.

According to Egyptian press reports, 24% of the bank deposits in Qatar are Saudi and UAE funds, and with the announcement of their withdrawal, the situation will worsen to destabilize the banking system in Qatar.

It has been reported that the withdrawal of Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Bahrain of all their deposits in Qatari banks may lead to the bankruptcy of a number of these banks, or at least the decline in Doha's credit rating due to the lack of liquidity available to foreign currency in Qatar and will lead to a lack of confidence in the investment climate in Qatar.

The newspaper Al-Eqtesadiya said: Qatar has withdrawn 10 billion Qatari riyals from its deposits and borrowed $6 billion dollars in just one month, pointing to a real crisis compared to the practice of Qatari banks in April.


----------



## HannibalBarca

The SC said:


> REUTERS
> 29.06.2017
> *Reports: Qatar on the brink of a major economic disaster
> *
> Several news reports have revealed that Qatar is on the brink of a major economic disaster due to the lack of liquidity caused by panic among all depositors after the Gulf countries threatened to escalate their actions against Doha.
> *
> The UAE's Al Ain Gate quoted economists as saying:
> *
> "The Qatari banking sector is trapped between high deposit interest and credit portfolio risk, as profits shrink, higher non-performing loan cuts exceed Basel III standards, and liquidity is tight, plus the possibility of imposing international sanctions on some banks accused of financing terrorism ".
> 
> According to statistics Saudi and UAE banks and institutions short-term deposits in Qatari banks are worth about $ 18 billion, all due within two months.
> 
> According to Egyptian press reports, 24% of the bank deposits in Qatar are Saudi and UAE funds, and with the announcement of their withdrawal, the situation will worsen to destabilize the banking system in Qatar.
> 
> It has been reported that the withdrawal of Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Bahrain of all their deposits in Qatari banks may lead to the bankruptcy of a number of these banks, or at least the decline in Doha's credit rating due to the lack of liquidity available to foreign currency in Qatar and will lead to a lack of confidence in the investment climate in Qatar.
> 
> The newspaper Al-Eqtesadiya said: Qatar has withdrawn 10 billion Qatari riyals from its deposits and borrowed $6 billion dollars in just one month, pointing to a real crisis compared to the practice of Qatari banks in April.



Always beautiful to read a masterpiece..;when the sources are an Egyptian newspaper - An Emirati based one and it finish with a Saudi newspaper as a conclusion... 

Beautiful in every aspect of Objectivity and balanced judgement...

But Qatar can't run up of Foreign liquidity... since 80% of it comes from sale of Gas and Foreign investment...

Anyway... What a pitifull show of alleged " Borthers"... I rly want to see the counter Hypocrisy from them when everything is resolved...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

More Turkish military equipment + Troops came to Qatar tonight...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

*9 Stories That The Saudi Royal Family Doesn’t Want You To Know*



Abir Gupta -

8th July 2016

Saudi Arabia is one of the most powerful nations in the world. The country is ruled by the royal family and no one else has any say the country’s day to day matters. The royal family has had its own share of controversies too.

Here are some incidents that might actually shock you.


*1. The family could be actually Jews*
According to many historians, the Saudi family are descendants of Jews. It is said that the Saudi family belonged to the Jewish Anza tribe. It is said a guy called Mohammad Sakher was ordered to killed by the family for his controversial findings.

King Faisal once stated in an interview that, “We, the Saudi family are cousins of the Jews.”

Fact Source


*2. Prince Majed bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz Al Saud and the sexual harassment case.*
Image source
It is said that the Prince made unwanted sexual advances at his own female workers. Later, the women confessed that when they tried to leave they found that the guards had locked the doors.

The Prince even threatened a worker saying that if she doesn’t do what he wants then he would kill her.

Even though cases were filed, the Prince quite conveniently fled to Saudi.

Fact Source


*3. The murder of Sudanese manservant Bandar Abdul Aziz.*
Image source
It is said that although the family itself lives a life of luxury but it really mistreats its servants.

But nothing comes close what Prince Saud bin Abdulaziz did to his manservant Bander Abdul Aziz.

The poor man was tortured and then beaten to death by the Prince.

The English officials arrested the Prince but he was soon deported to Saudi Arabia.

Fact Source


*4. Their party includes drinks, drugs, and escorts.*
Image source
According to their laws, if someone is found guilty of consuming alcohol then the person could be even sentenced to death.

But according to a certain Wikileaks cable, Saudi Princes throw parties boasting drink, drugs and sex.

Fact Source


*5.The arrest of Saudi Prince for trafficking more than two tons of illegal drugs, at the Lebanon airport*
Image source
The drugs included cocaine and captagon. These drugs were to be loaded onto a Saudi-bound Jet.

The boxes were labeled in Arabic as the private property of the companion of the King of Saudi Arabia.

Fact Source


*6. The Execution Of Princess Misha’al for falling in love with a guy*
Image source
The execution of Princess Misha’al is the by far the most shocking thing that has ever happened. The princess fell in love with a guy called Khaled, when she was in Lebanon.

She wanted to leave the country with her lover but was caught at the airport.

She was trailed and sentenced to death for committing adultery.

After forcefully making her lover watch her execution. He too was beheaded. Interestingly, the orders of her execution were given by her grandfather.

Fact Source


*7. Prince Turki And Princess Hend*
Image source
They were known for their lavish parties and the ill-treatment of their servants. Florida State Attorney even filed suits against the family and family was flown back to Saudi so that the royal family does not face any more embarrassments.

When the couple was in Cairo, the stories of beatings and imprisonment of servants were quite common.

When they were staying at a hotel, two servants fell from the balcony while trying to escape the torture of the Royal couple.

Fact Source


*8. The Assassination Of King Faisal by his nephew, Prince Faisal Ibu Musaed*
Image source
The assassination happened when the king was addressing and listening to the pleas of the common citizens.

His nephew approached him and as the King embraced him, he fired three bullets which ultimately resulted in the King’s death.

The prince was soon arrested and beheaded. Even to this day, there is a lot controversy behind his actions and the assassination of the King.

Fact Source


*9. The kidnap of Sultan bin Turki by his own cousin*
Image source
Sultan Turki himself claimed that his cousin had drugged him and then kidnapped him. His cousin attacked him when he was in Geneva.

After kidnapping him, his cousin brought him back to Saudi Arabia. It is said that Sultan bin Turki had made plans to expose the corruption of the Saudi government.

And so that he does take such steps it was considered wise to kidnap him and bring him back to Saudi Arabia.

Fact Source

These events have brought massive embarrassment to the royal family and has tainted its image in front of the world.

www.storypick.com/saudi-stories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Qatari Defense Minister:
What Qatar is exposed to is a declaration of war without blood!*


----------



## Dai Toruko



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Qatari Defense Minister:
What Qatar is exposed to, is a declaration of war without blood!


United Nations Office for Human Rights:
Reports in the Qatari media contradict what the Commissioner said


URGENT: United Nations: Qatar falsified statements by United Nations officials*


----------



## The SC

*Qatar continues stubbornness .. Foreign Minister Tamim rejects the Arab conditions: ready to confront
*
In an open intransigence of Qatar, in front of the demands of Arab countries, Foreign Minister Mohammed bin Abdul Rahman al-Thani said that the list of demands submitted to Qatar was put down to be rejected.

"International law and our international allies will not accept any escalation," he told a news conference in Rome on Saturday. "We have no fears and are ready to face any repercussions after the deadline of the four countries."

http://www.youm7.com/3306474


----------



## HannibalBarca

The SC said:


> *Qatar continues stubbornness .. Foreign Minister Tamim rejects the Arab conditions: ready to confront
> *
> In an open intransigence of Qatar, in front of the demands of Arab countries, Foreign Minister Mohammed bin Abdul Rahman al-Thani said that the list of demands submitted to Qatar was put down to be rejected.
> 
> "International law and our international allies will not accept any escalation," he told a news conference in Rome on Saturday. "We have no fears and are ready to face any repercussions after the deadline of the four countries."
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/3306474



_"If you want something from someone, do not take it by force... ask him for something he could not fulfill"..._


----------



## Hexciter

Actually not stubbornness, but challenging !


----------



## The SC

stubbornness, intransigence, challenging.. all depict the same thing.. refusal to accept the demands.. and that was intended by the countries who wrote the demands..I don't see what they have to loose.. while it is clear that Qatar will suffer from some economic shortfalls..


----------



## 925boy

Egypt is beginning to act like a contract attack dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*CNN Money : British banks have stopped selling Qatari cash

BBC : A number of UK High Street banks have stopped trading in Qatari riyals

Reuters : Several UK banks stop selling Qatar riyals as diplomatic crisis mounts

Bloomberg : U.K. Banks Halt Consumer Qatari Riyal Trades

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The most stupid foreign minister in the world
Explicit recognition by the Foreign Minister of Qatar of financing Terrorism






"As for the subject of financing terrorism and the list of accusations .. This subject exists in all countries of the region and is not unique or applies only to the State of Qatar, on the contrary, it is at the bottom of the list for States involved in such a crime"*


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

925boy said:


> Egypt is beginning to act like a contract attack dog.


that is not true because Egypt for years suffered from qatari support to the brotherhood and other extremest groups not only in Egypt but libya and around the middle east as well and now is our chance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> that is not true because Egypt for years suffered from qatari support to the brotherhood and other extremest groups not only in Egypt but libya and around the middle east as well and now is our chance


That is not why they are pushing Qatar to a corner, first of all, their problem with Qatar is it's support for Hamas.
KSA has been funding terrorism for decades. Why don't you say something about that?
Are you that angry of MB? How about traitors like Sadat? He wasted Egyptian blood shed in fighting Israelis.
My naive friend, the main issue for these losers is unveiling brotherhood with Israelis and Qatar is a big problem on it's way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

So what's next exactly? The deadline for the ultimatum is nearly over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

mohammad45 said:


> That is not why they are pushing Qatar to a corner, first of all, their problem with Qatar is it's support for Hamas.
> KSA has been funding terrorism for decades. Why don't you say something about that?
> Are you that angry of MB? How about traitors like Sadat? He wasted Egyptian blood shed in fighting Israelis.
> My naive friend, the main issue for these losers is unveiling brotherhood with Israelis and Qatar is a big problem on it's way.


qatar supports el nusra and other extremests in syria and iraq do you like that too ?
sadat was not a traitor he did what he could and got our land back and got us peace which is not bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> qatar supports el nusra and other extremests in syria and iraq do you like that too ?
> sadat was not a traitor he did what he could and got our land back and got us peace which is not bad


I know and you are right, Qatar had made mistake about Syria and Iraq. But if they give it up and stay away from KSA's terror leadership, peace process in both Syria and Iraq could get fastened. Iraqi PM said that we will not take sides in this. It has a big reason, Qatar wants to come back to us and we will not refute their friendly hands. 
Sadat was a traitor just like our Shah, both were stooges of UK, Com'on buddy Peace with Israel?!!! Well that's a new thing and IMO it is a wet dream. They built Israel on Muslim blood with violence , and if you ask me, i will say a head for a head and a life for a life. Even if all of you Arabs give up, we will not let Israhelis go easily. 
Anyway bud, i like Egypt don't get it offensive. But these hypocrite rulers who arranged that big alliance against Qatar within one night could do the same about Israel and liberate Palestine. Neither Qatar nor KSA are somebody, they are no body  the alliance was USA's plan firstly to sell arms to both sides , remember F-15s deal with Qatar after tensions, and make money from this tension, and secondly to remove every single pro Palestinian governments in P-GCC region. 
MB also had mistakes, but what if they want to compensate the past?
Look at my avatar, i will refute no one and people like me, will try to death to gather Muslims together once again. 
Have a nice day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> that is not true because Egypt for years suffered from qatari support to the brotherhood and other extremest groups not only in Egypt but libya and around the middle east as well and now is our chance



Egyptians who are saying that Qatar is financing the Muslim brotherhood... should be reminded that the Muslim brotherhood CAME TO POWER by a democratic way and therefore elected BY EGYPTIANS themselfs... AND WAS otherthrown by a COUP who WAS UNDEMOCRATICAL... At least if you want your country to stay a democratic one, you could have waitied those few years and elected another one... But today, the DEMOCRATIC way of Egypt is back to the Mubarack point... All those Dead for Nothing... Well at least Mubarak didn't sell Egyptian territories at least...

As for the Financial support of the muslim brotherhood... ofc Qatar may have helped...but Please when you are speaking about something and mostly when it's your own history...try at least to research about it... and if you do you will see that the Muslim brotherhood ARE SELFSUFFICIENT in term of cash... thanks to their wide support INSIDE of EGYPT mostly...

Anyway Have Fun and remember that the MUSLIM BROTHERHOOD WILL NEVER disappear bc it's part of EGYPT history AND Identity, way before the creation of Today Egypt. They will lose some support , but never disappear.


----------



## 925boy

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> qatar supports el nusra and other extremests in syria and iraq do you like that too ?


its not about what anybody likes. KSA isnt supporting any "terrorists" either? ISIS isnt a cousin/relative of AQ? Gimme a break. GCC is so paranoid these days they are willing to expose their hypocrisy to give off the image of having a coalition...that they will eventually use on fellow muslims. Actually i think Egypt can and will only use its military on terrorist groups, not on any other country, so unless KSA pays them more serious cash they prolly wont lift a finger against Qatar or any other ME country.


----------



## The SC

The opening ceremony of Al Jazira news outlet in Qatar: And that is Shimon Perez in the center of the picture (for those who do not know!) The former president of Usrael..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

The SC said:


> The opening ceremony of Al Jazira news outlet in Qatar: And that is Shimon Perez (for those who do not know!) The former president of Usrael..
> 
> View attachment 407906


are you gonna keep it long... Because at this rate every country around the block has a pic like that... even the Saudi invited a muslim hater and an Israeli lover few month back... for deals...

and if you want to make it clearer for everyone..;and let be honest..the one who killed more Muslims than anyone around the globe since a century..; is the US...with her million + death in Iraq and not even speaking about Afghanistan...
So at this rate the GCC is the worst accomplice of Murder of muslims around the globe... since the crusades...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Kuwait asks the Gulf States to extend the deadline by an extra 48 hours..

The meeting of foreign ministers of KSA, Egypt, Bahrain and the UAE is to be held on Wednesday which coincides with the Kuwaiti announcement of a 48 hours extension on Monday..





*


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

mohammad45 said:


> I know and you are right, Qatar had made mistake about Syria and Iraq. But if they give it up and stay away from KSA's terror leadership, peace process in both Syria and Iraq could get fastened. Iraqi PM said that we will not take sides in this. It has a big reason, Qatar wants to come back to us and we will not refute their friendly hands.
> Sadat was a traitor just like our Shah, both were stooges of UK, Com'on buddy Peace with Israel?!!! Well that's a new thing and IMO it is a wet dream. They built Israel on Muslim blood with violence , and if you ask me, i will say a head for a head and a life for a life. Even if all of you Arabs give up, we will not let Israhelis go easily.
> Anyway bud, i like Egypt don't get it offensive. But these hypocrite rulers who arranged that big alliance against Qatar within one night could do the same about Israel and liberate Palestine. Neither Qatar nor KSA are somebody, they are no body  the alliance was USA's plan firstly to sell arms to both sides , remember F-15s deal with Qatar after tensions, and make money from this tension, and secondly to remove every single pro Palestinian governments in P-GCC region.
> MB also had mistakes, but what if they want to compensate the past?
> Look at my avatar, i will refute no one and people like me, will try to death to gather Muslims together once again.
> Have a nice day.


Egypt fought 4 wars with isreal we are done we should look for ourselves 
qatar should take responsbilty for their own actions terror cost us and the rest of the region a lot of lives and now we have a chance to make it right
GCC already buy most of their needs from the US and i dont know if this is a US plan but to be honest i dont care whos plan is it 
the brotherhood is a terrorist organization they did a lot of damage to Egypt syria libya and around the region 
i was not offended at all we are just talking about current news nothing more



HannibalBarca said:


> Egyptians who are saying that Qatar is financing the Muslim brotherhood... should be reminded that the Muslim brotherhood CAME TO POWER by a democratic way and therefore elected BY EGYPTIANS themselfs... AND WAS otherthrown by a COUP who WAS UNDEMOCRATICAL... At least if you want your country to stay a democratic one, you could have waitied those few years and elected another one... But today, the DEMOCRATIC way of Egypt is back to the Mubarack point... All those Dead for Nothing... Well at least Mubarak didn't sell Egyptian territories at least...
> 
> As for the Financial support of the muslim brotherhood... ofc Qatar may have helped...but Please when you are speaking about something and mostly when it's your own history...try at least to research about it... and if you do you will see that the Muslim brotherhood ARE SELFSUFFICIENT in term of cash... thanks to their wide support INSIDE of EGYPT mostly...
> 
> Anyway Have Fun and remember that the MUSLIM BROTHERHOOD WILL NEVER disappear bc it's part of EGYPT history AND Identity, way before the creation of Today Egypt. They will lose some support , but never disappear.


here is the sad truth and you can deny you can call me a liar but it will change nothing as long as the brotherhood and other like minded political groups are in Egypt there will never be a democracy it doesnt work with them



925boy said:


> its not about what anybody likes. KSA isnt supporting any "terrorists" either? ISIS isnt a cousin/relative of AQ? Gimme a break. GCC is so paranoid these days they are willing to expose their hypocrisy to give off the image of having a coalition...that they will eventually use on fellow muslims. Actually i think Egypt can and will only use its military on terrorist groups, not on any other country, so unless KSA pays them more serious cash they prolly wont lift a finger against Qatar or any other ME country.


no one knows how this will end but i am glad there is at least a bit of pressure on qatar its a start



The SC said:


> *Kuwait asks the Gulf States to extend the deadline by an extra 48 hours..
> 
> The meeting of foreign ministers of KSA, Egypt, Bahrain and the UAE is to be held on Wednesday which coincides with the Kuwaiti announcement of a 48 hours extension on Monday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont know what is wrong with kuwait they should get in line or shut up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> here is the sad truth and you can deny you can call me a liar but it will change nothing as long as the brotherhood and other like minded political groups are in Egypt there will never be a democracy it doesnt work with them



Fun Fact: It was the muslim brotherhood who ABIDED by the democratic election and supported it... it was Morsi who put Sissi in power and in charge...
AND IT WAS SISSI who destroyed YOUR democracy by making a coup... At this stage, you can't say that he will step down or not at the end of his mandate...

Muslims brotherhood are the same as our Ennadha in Tunisia... they took power DEMOCRATICALY, they made their few years given by their mandate... they did a shitty job and in the next election they were thrown out by the VOTE of our citizen... that's how democracy work... Whatever it's good or not... you have to respect it...and voting, is that tool who give you the power to change those IN POWER... it's something you, The PEOPLE of EGYPT died for 6 years ago, but in the END you got it stolen by the MILITARY SYSTEM AGAIN...

Whatever you like it or not, or you accept this concept of democracy or not... at least try to understand those who fought for it, even if you are PRO- Army.

PS: And never forget that in the ENTIRE Egypt modern history ... a MILITARY rule NEVER gave EGYPT a better Future... those in power among the army spoiled the people of masr... and till this day... you can see the result (like those island sold off)... A country who's future is not even safe, let alone in the prosperity road...

PS2: When you see that Sissi gave Freedom to Mubarak and his sons... you know smthing is f*cked up...

PS3: I don't give a damn sh*t about the Muslim brotherhood, I don't like them either... but election is aprocess of democracy... even if you don't like it, you should accept it and use the voting process to change things... In the End, the one who lose...are the masriin again...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i dont know what is wrong with kuwait they should get in line or shut up


I think Kuwait is inline, they are just reporting Qatar's decisions.. this 48 hours extension demand by Qatar is an indication that it is studying and taking the demands very seriously, and it wants to come up with a satisfactory response before the meeting of foreign ministers of the 4 Arab countries on Wednesday..
OR
Kuwait is forced to take a stand after the deadline.. It has asked for an additional 48 hours to justify its position to Qatar and to its own people..
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Al Arabia
*Urgent: The sanctioning states confirm their study of the Qatari response to their demands after handing it to Kuwait*

The 48 hours is to study Qatar's response to Kuwait..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Special sources ........ Jordan, Kuwait to cut ties with Qatar

Also private sources ...... Relations with Turkey will also be cut off

The source is strong


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

The SC said:


> Also private sources ...... Relations with Turkey will also be cut off
> 
> The source is strong


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Special sources ........ Jordan, Kuwait to cut ties with Qatar
> 
> Also private sources ...... Relations with Turkey will also be cut off
> 
> The source is strong



What source? Aliens? 

Your full of shit, you Saudis were barking Qatar will bend in a week. Still spreading false news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

The SC said:


> Special sources ........ Jordan, Kuwait to cut ties with Qatar
> 
> Also private sources ...... Relations with Turkey will also be cut off
> 
> The source is strong


Yes, I'm praying to Allah that your source is credible. Hopefully all this fuss will mark the beginning of a Turkopersian cooperation to reshape the political landscape of the Middle East. 

This conflict could be a gift of Allah for the people of the Middle East. Right now Iran, Turkey and Russia are negotiating the future of Syria - without Saudi Arabia and UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Fenasi Kerim said:


> What source? Aliens?
> 
> Your full of shit, you Saudis were barking Qatar will bend in a week. Still spreading false news.



Let them cut off the relations, as if we needed them it is not the first time they try to harm, they backstabbed during july 15 coup attempt everything is clear they were involved. Gov just downplayed to keep ties for everyones interest nothing more nothing less 



KediKesenFare said:


> Yes, I'm praying to Allah that your source is credible. Hopefully all this fuss will mark the beginning of a Turkopersian cooperation to reshape the political landscape of the Middle East.
> 
> This conflict could be a gift of Allah for the people of the Middle East. Right now Iran, Turkey and Russia are negotiating the future of Syria - without Saudi Arabia and UAE.



No need to improve ties with iran the status quo can remain it is balanced and good enough however i believe with this latests anti-Turkey stance saudi-uae groups inside Syria will have a very hard time in coming times.

without Turkey they're pretty much done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

The SC said:


> Special sources ........ Jordan, Kuwait to cut ties with Qatar
> 
> Also private sources ...... Relations with Turkey will also be cut off
> 
> The source is strong


Jordan? LOL. everyone knows Jordan is broke so who loses when a broke country(Jordan)and a rich country(Qatar) break ties? exactly, the broke one. Kuwait? Ok Kuwait is wealthy and respected by GCC but its just like another Qatar with NO real ME influence other than cash. The real b*tch is Bahrain though. Once you remove KSA and Egypt this arab NATO or IMFAT or whatever is just a joke. The day America tells KSA "dont call on me, am busy in SCS", GCC will keep quiet. thats facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*Statement of the four countries: We received the Qatari response through Kuwait and will respond in a timely manner*


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> *Statement of the four countries: We received the Qatari response through Kuwait and will respond in a timely manner*


They are formulating how to save face an not look like complete jokers.

"Why no Qatar join GCC brothers but join evil Iran and Turkish army rape us, we tell Jordan no more Falafel for Qatar but no listen, Amerika Trump good friend but no help us invades Qatar"

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## The SC

Whoever submits such a list of demands must have studied all the possibilities and he has a serious intelligence file in which there is compelling proof of every point in the list. These countries have the strength, capabilities and determination that will enable them to hurt even those behind Qatar.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Qatar told them get lost, I decide my own policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hexciter

The SC said:


> These countries have the strength, capabilities and determination that will enable them to hurt even those behind Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Hexciter said:


> View attachment 408657


hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Why Do Dogs Bark?

*Anxiety:* Anxious barking often seems to be an an act of self-soothing for many dogs. It is often high-pitched and sometimes accompanied by whining. This type of barking is common for dogs with separation anxiety.

Certain dog breeds bark more than others

https://www.thespruce.com/why-do-dogs-bark-1118266
https://www.thespruce.com/why-do-dogs-bark-1118266

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan told France 24 television today that Turkey would close its military base in Qatar if Doha requested it.

http://www.albayan.ae/one-world/arabs/2017-07-05-1.2995521

Some people think that Qatar will hug Iran, forgetting that Qatar hosts the biggest US military base in the Middle East.. that will be like asking the US to shoot at the Iranian waist.. ignorance and negative emotions bring nothing good to the subject at hand..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Whoever submits such a list of demands must have studied all the possibilities and he has a serious intelligence file in which there is compelling proof of every point in the list. These countries have the strength, capabilities and determination that will enable them to hurt even those behind Qatar.



LMAO more like Turkey and Iran would rape Saudi any time, any place.

IF and a BIG IF Qatar was to cut ties with Iran or close the Turkish military base, you realise Turkey and Iran would not lose anything right. Only Qatar would be making its place more insecure in the region.


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> LMAO more like Turkey and Iran would rape Saudi any time, any place.
> 
> IF and a BIG IF Qatar was to cut ties with Iran or close the Turkish military base, you realise Turkey and Iran would not lose anything right. Only Qatar would be making its place more insecure in the region.


Qatar place is already insecure in the region.. your comments against KSA are not appropriate and I will restrain myself from responding fully, but Turkey and Iran can get raped by the rest of the Muslim world, if that is what you want to know..Arabs do not need Turkey or Iran to guarantee their security, the same applies for Iran and Turkey to be fair.. but talking about raping the protectors of Al Haramein makes no sense, since 2 billion Muslims will be very angry at anyone who will try that, some of them have nuclear weapons if it comes to that..And do not play a children game here by associating Turkey with Iran .. that does not work anyway..

You are talking too much about rape.. have you been raped sometime.. that is what you subconscious it saying!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hexciter

This one is never barks !


----------



## The SC

Hexciter said:


> View attachment 408745
> 
> 
> This one is never barks !


Neither does this one..do you want to meet him?





But let's keep on topic..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Qatar place is already insecure in the region.. your comments against KSA are not appropriate and I will restrain myself from responding fully, but Turkey and Iran can get raped by the rest of the Muslim world, if that is what you want to know..Arabs do not need Turkey or Iran to guarantee their security, the same applies for Iran and Turkey to be fair.. but talking about raping the protectors of Al Haramein makes no sense, since 2 billion Muslims will be very angry at anyone who will try that, some of them have nuclear weapons if it comes to that..And do not play a children game here by associating Turkey with Iran .. that does not work anyway..
> 
> You are talking too much about rape.. have you been raped sometime.. that is what you subconscious it saying!



LOL

Sell that we are protectors of the haramien to your salafi bastards, seriously how much do you have to post before you get paid?.

You cant even protects yourselves let alone fight Iran or Turkey, is that why your begging for US help against Iran, go ahead and destroy them if you can. And yes Turkey, Iran, Pakistan and a most probably a couple other Muslim countries would wipe the floor with the Saudi Army.

"2 billion" Muslims dont lift a finger when Palestine, Afghanistan, Syria etc is burning, they wont for you either dont worry. Hell they will most probably happily welcome Turkish, Pakistani or Qatari tanks anytime over Saudi ones.

You mentioned nuclear weapons LOL keep dreaming....

Its been a month, why hasn't Qatar bended to the 13 demands? we still waiting for the Saudi "stronk" army to scare Qatar into submission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> LOL
> 
> Sell that we are protectors of the haramien to your salafi bastards, seriously how much do you have to post before you get paid?.
> 
> You cant even protects yourselves let alone fight Iran or Turkey, is that why your begging for US help against Iran, go ahead and destroy them if you can. And yes Turkey, Iran, Pakistan and a most probably a couple other Muslim countries would wipe the floor with the Saudi Army.
> 
> "2 billion" Muslims dont lift a finger when Palestine, Afghanistan, Syria etc is burning, they wont for you either dont worry. Hell they will most probably happily welcome Turkish, Pakistani or Qatari tanks anytime over Saudi ones.
> 
> You mentioned nuclear weapons LOL keep dreaming....
> 
> Its been a month, why hasn't Qatar bended to the 13 demands? we still waiting for the Saudi "stronk" army to scare Qatar into submission.


You can wait for a military conflict with Qatar all your life, it is not going to happen!

As for name calling to other Sunnis that is your problem, Turkey too is Sunni.. the MB had their chance democratically and messed it up! you can have them rule your country if you want to..
As for Muslims or just Arabs..no one on this planet can fight the US and Usrael is nothing without the US, but Turkey(out of NATO) or Iran on their own!? they will be defeated by the Arabs alone, not involving other Muslims which is impossible if we are talking about Al Haramein.. and that is not the first time in history that the Arabs can do that, just revise your history about the Arab conquests to bring Islam to the four corners of the world..including Persia that thought to be invincible And Mongol and Tatar who thought the same.. do not be arrogant.. here is one Arab finger to meditate on:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

The SC said:


> Neither does this one..do you want to meet him?
> View attachment 408746
> 
> 
> But let's keep on topic..



lol for you to even suggest that anything related to SA is remotely close to a lion.


----------



## The SC

Sina-1 said:


> lol for you to even suggest that anything related to SA is remotely close to a lion.


Never take the calm of a lion for weakness..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

The SC said:


> Never take the calm of a lion for weakness..


hahahahaha are you even serious? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Sina-1 said:


> hahahahaha are you even serious? lol


Deadly serious..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

The SC said:


> Deadly serious..


hahaha deadly? wow, in what way?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Sina-1 said:


> hahaha deadly? wow, in what way?


Very serious..if you didn't get it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sina-1 said:


> hahaha deadly? wow, in what way?



Don't forget, our friend The SC knows Saudi Arabia is manufacturing DF-23A ICBMs underground armed with strategic nuclear warheads, don't test him...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

Cool it guys
@The SC I am sure that you are joking when you call KSA a lion, right?
The lion cannot pull it's own weight in Yemen despite having half of world powers' support. Lion is Yemeni bare footed sandal fighters in Yemeni army and Houthis who are blowing MA Abrams tanks with RPGs of soviets era.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

AmirPatriot said:


> Don't forget, our friend The SC knows Saudi Arabia is manufacturing DF-23A ICBMs underground armed with strategic nuclear warheads, don't test him...


I'll back off now. I don't want to test the temperament of the lion after all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hexciter

AmirPatriot said:


> Don't forget, our friend The SC knows Saudi Arabia is manufacturing DF-23A ICBMs underground armed with strategic nuclear warheads, don't test him...


----------



## The SC

mohammad45 said:


> Cool it guys
> @The SC I am sure that you are joking when you call KSA a lion, right?
> The lion cannot pull it's own weight in Yemen despite having half of world powers' support. Lion is Yemeni bare footed sandal fighters in Yemeni army and Houthis who are blowing MA Abrams tanks with RPGs of soviets era.


I was following the Yemeni affair for a long time Bro.. don't believe the media too much about Yemen.. first of all if you take a look back at history, this is not the first Saudi intervention in Yemen.. and in this one despite what people like to think, KSA and its coalition are controlling 80% of Yemeni territories through Yemeni army.. Yemen should be looked at as Another Afghanistan, but worst yet, since Yemen comes in the second place after the US in individual weapons' possession, and beyond all of that, this situation in Yemen is much better than a civil war as it has happened many times in the last 50 years.. I appreciate your opinion, but for the sake of the Yemenis themselves, this is a better situation than civil war with hundreds of thousands of victims or even millions.. one should give credit to KSA for having limited the onslaught in Yemen on its own expenses both in lives and material..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Don't anger SC, or the Saudi army will come onto you like the grains of Falafel.


----------



## The SC

"Each country that will stand with Qatar in this position, is clear evidence to all that it is not committed to the international obligations in the fight against terrorism and put it in a position to be hold accountable to the international community." 

Said Egyptian Foreign Ministry spokesman Ahmed Abu Zeid

http://www.youm7.com/3313243

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

The SC said:


> Neither does this one..do you want to meet him?
> View attachment 408746
> 
> 
> But let's keep on topic..



Lions can be tamed and even perform at circuss, wolves never

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Foreign Ministry spokesman Ahmed Abu Zeid pointed out that the statement issued today confirms a set of principles agreed upon in the international community and the resolutions of the Security Council and the Arab Islamic Summit and other references on combating terrorism in general, adding that some expected that the meeting will issue specific escalation measures, pointing out that the statement issued Yesterday of the four countries indicated the Qatari response received and study and respond to it.

http://www.youm7.com/3313243

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

The SC said:


> "Each country that will stand with Qatar in this position, is clear evidence to all that it is not committed to the international obligations in the fight against terrorism and put it in a position to be hold accountable to the international community."
> 
> Said Egyptian Foreign Ministry spokesman Ahmed Abu Zeid
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/3313243



Ahmed can go **** himself... apparently to fight terrorism you need to give up your sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

The SC said:


> View attachment 408910
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Foreign Ministry spokesman Ahmed Abu Zeid pointed out that the statement issued today confirms a set of principles agreed upon in the international community and the resolutions of the Security Council and the Arab Islamic Summit and other references on combating terrorism in general, adding that some expected that the meeting will issue specific escalation measures, pointing out that the statement issued Yesterday of the four countries indicated the Qatari response received and study and respond to it.
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/3313243


is this true ? or any other arab media saying something along this ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882705746395365377


----------



## 925boy

The SC said:


> "Each country that will stand with Qatar in this position, is clear evidence to all that it is not committed to the international obligations in the fight against terrorism and put it in a position to be hold accountable to the international community."
> 
> Said Egyptian Foreign Ministry spokesman Ahmed Abu Zeid
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/3313243


Fuk you Ahmed, go through the UN.
If Qatar is really "supporting "terrorism, then the UN should take action against her, but they wont, because its mob time now in the GCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Qatar is not alone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

The SC said:


> View attachment 408910
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Foreign Ministry spokesman Ahmed Abu Zeid pointed out that the statement issued today confirms a set of principles agreed upon in the international community and the resolutions of the Security Council and the Arab Islamic Summit and other references on combating terrorism in general, adding that some expected that the meeting will issue specific escalation measures, pointing out that the statement issued Yesterday of the four countries indicated the Qatari response received and study and respond to it.
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/3313243


Intresting you guys claim Qatar support Hezbollah and consider Hashd-al-shaebi a terrorist group ?

Well I don't knew what to say


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Looks like the 13 demands have been thrown out the window, trying to dodge the fact its been 1 months since the great Qatari middle finger to KSA, so talking about lions and camels lol


----------



## The SC

Shepherd7 said:


> Lions can be tamed and even perform at circuss, wolves never



















Hahaha..never!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*#* Tamim under house arrest under his father's orders
https://t.co/tXrct0Tojk‎

*# *Qatar is committing suicide
https://t.co/dueKXBpNhy

*#* Matis discusses with Qatari Minister of Defense the importance of not escalating the crisis with neighbors of Qatar
*Al Arabia Urgent*

*German intelligence to shed light on Qatar terror allegations*
http://www.dw.com/en/german-intelligence-to-shed-light-on-qatar-terror-allegations/a-39569847

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Lol more fake news, now Tamim is "under house arrest" LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Lol more fake news, now Tamim is "under house arrest" LOL


By his father that he has overthrown..
These are news coming out of Qatar itself.. but just take them as credible rumours..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

The SC said:


> Neither does this one..do you want to meet him?
> View attachment 408746
> 
> 
> But let's keep on topic..


Arab pgcc states versus Turkey

Fail states versus democracy 

Backwardness versus science 

Anger versus culture 

Abrams versus FNSS

That lion's long dead. It might have never existed 

Let the states who aren't actually burdens on this world, thrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hexciter

The SC said:


> By his father that he has overthrown..
> These are news coming out of Qatar itself.. but just take them as credible rumours..



Talk with non-biased references, no one care what you think about !


----------



## The SC

Hexciter said:


> Talk with non-biased references, no one care what you think about !


Who told you they are biased references?
And who cares about what you think.. if you have something with sources, just post it, otherwise you can keep your own biased opinions to yourself..



haman10 said:


> Arab pgcc states versus Turkey
> 
> Fail states versus democracy
> 
> Backwardness versus science
> 
> Anger versus culture
> 
> Abrams versus FNSS
> 
> That lion's long dead. It might have never existed
> 
> Let the states who aren't actually burdens on this world, thrive.


Baseless comments.. wishful thinking..
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Qatar uses help from the "Jewish lobby" to confront the Arab countries*

*The four countries to Qatar: the solution is in Riyadh not in the Western capitals*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hexciter

The SC said:


> Who told you they are biased references?
> And who cares about what you think.. if you have something with sources, just post it, otherwise you can keep your own biased opinions to yourself..
> 
> 
> Baseless comments.. wishful thinking..
> 
> *The four countries to Qatar: the solution is in Riyadh not in the Western capitals*



You should do what you advice before asking from others!


----------



## The SC

Hexciter said:


> You should do what you advice before asking from others!


You are the one who is posting your opinions and taking them as facts.. All my posts are from reliable sources.. stick to the subject at hand and keep ypur opinion to yourself.. if you have issues with something, just open a new thread to discuss it.. otherwise you are just trolling, And I can see your negative emotions overwhelming you..keep going..you will just hurt your brain..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

The SC said:


> View attachment 408910
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Foreign Ministry spokesman Ahmed Abu Zeid pointed out that the statement issued today confirms a set of principles agreed upon in the international community and the resolutions of the Security Council and the Arab Islamic Summit and other references on combating terrorism in general, adding that some expected that the meeting will issue specific escalation measures, pointing out that the statement issued Yesterday of the four countries indicated the Qatari response received and study and respond to it.
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/3313243



I know one Mr. Ahmed Abu Zeid from Egypt, he even visited Pakistan, during Musharraf's time. He was member of Egyptian investment team.

Back to subject:
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-hosted-taliban-request-government-170611114833584.html

Qatar surely was the black sheep in ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Reuters
*
The German Foreign Minister said in a statement*:

*"The real issue at the moment is that Qatar must stop supporting and financing terrorists and interfering in the internal affairs of countries," he said.

"We have not found any of the demands made to be against the sovereignty of the State of Qatar."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The above statements came after:

There is a big question mark about the German role and the absence of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques and the Crown Prince at the G20, which is very significant..

Because of this: 

German intelligence to shed light on Qatar terror allegations
http://www.dw.com/en/german-intelligence-to-shed-light-on-qatar-terror-allegations/a-39569847
http://www.dw.com/en/german-intelligence-to-shed-light-on-qatar-terror-allegations/a-39569847
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Qatar, the little fear of the GCC is thombing her nose to the Troglodyte Arab states..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Qatar's problems with Saudi Arabia and the rest of the Arab countries are not recent, but rather accumulated for tens of years..Saudi Arabia has tried to solve these problems in closed rooms for decades. But Qatar took it with pride..

It is not a secret that the Americans and Usrael have good relations with Qatar and perhaps support it from behind the scenes to destabilise the Middle East..
Hence, Saudi policy knows very well how to deal with this file in an intelligent and savvy manner..The US and Israel want the fight against terrorism to be a confrontation with Saudi Arabia and Iran and to start with confrontations between both of them to weaken them and then confront them with ease... But Saudi Arabia wanted to check Trump's credibility in fighting terrorism with the Qatar file..

*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Erdogan from the G20: We consider the charges against # Qatar unfair and we do not see the sanctions against them right*

http://cnn.it/2tsZssz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

here comes the " Good Guy "

* Most of Gulf nations’ demands on Qatar unrealistic, but some could be negotiated ‒ US State Dept *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Qatari Foreign Minister: *We signed a memorandum of understanding with Washington to combat terrorism
*
Qatar and the United States have signed an agreement on the fight against terrorism and its financing, Qatari Foreign Minister Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman al-Thani said Tuesday (July 11th).

"*Qatar and the United States signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between the two countries that outlines the future efforts Qatar can take to strengthen its fight against terrorism and actively address terrorism financing issues*," Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman told a news conference with his US counterpart Rex Tillerson in Doha.

"This is a promising step forward," he said, calling on the countries of the province, Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Bahrain and Egypt, to join the US-Qatari memorandum.
He said that the "*Convention on the fight against terrorism, has nothing to do with the crisis and the siege imposed on Qatar*," noting that "it was agreed to continue cooperation and consultation on all regional issues."

https://arabic.sputniknews.com/arab_world/201707111025035986-قطر-توقع-مذكرة-تفاهم-مع-واشنطن-لمكافحة-الإرهاب/



- The Americans dragged them on their faces to sign an anti-terrorism agreement that broke their necks under the hands of the Americans. This time they testified that they signed and God knows what the terms of the agreement

- However, it is funny that Qatar has invited the countries of the region to sign and says that the Convention has nothing to do with the crisis!!!

- Americans classify Hamas as a terrorist organization

- Did Qatar accept Hamas's classification of terrorism when it signed the document?

- Iran is also a terrorist and Hezbollah is a terrorist for the Americans!!!

- Is Qatar ready not to deal with them?

*In brief*, The Americans exploited the situation to bend Qatar to the conditions they imposed..

All this came expresso.. Just before tomorrow's Jeddah meeting..

and

"Times": Qatar will lose the World Cup if not out of the axis of terrorism.
Yesterday tweet

*برق الإمارات*‏حساب موثّق @UAE_BARQ


The Emir of Qatar signed the Riyadh Agreement in 2014 and violated all its provisions:


















These top secret files were released to the media 2 days ago..

- *The Americans have not been stabbed by Qatar as much as the four countries, So do not expect an end to the crises soon, there are other demands!*

- The US asked for evidence condemning Qatar.. And when a secret agreement condemning Qatar was brought out they said it was a shame to reveal secret agreements without the consent of other signing countries!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

A good analysis compiled from many reliable sources, I wanted to share with PDF friends:

Saudi Arabia is already strong and considered by the international community to be a regional state with a medium strength, and one of its functions in the region is to maintain security and stability, and the launch of its vision of 2030 will make it a great regional power. 
When a small country such as Qatar tries to destabilize the security of the region it will be held accountable by the Kingdom who will find international support from the world and from the US first and foremost. the result will be puling back Qatar to the right track.. Qatar has started this process to get back on the right track by signing an agreement authorizing the US to control its assets and the movement of its funds and will end the handover of all wanted persons headed by Qaradawi and will pay the price of pulling Turkey into a Gulf problem. When we say Gulf, we talk about areas of influence of the Kingdom, The regional powers cooperate but do not ally and compete but do not fight. For Iran, it has lost its international position as a regional power after Obama gave it the opportunity but failed to achieve the objectives of the regional powers represented by saving the stability of the region and ignited the Middle East expansionary wars, so it has lost its regional position and is in progress to cut its nails and to return to the blockade after the fragmentation of its influence in the region..

In Syria and Iraq there is work in progress to break their big dilemma, namely Iran, In Syria a US-Russian agreement was reached two days ago to get Iran out of the equation and work is underway on the establishment of safe areas and no-fly zones. A few days from now, on July 15, the first meeting of the Sunni Iraqi component in central Baghdad will be supported by Saudi Arabia (the reason for the visit of al-Jubair to Baghdad) to shape their future in the region and reproducing Sunni areas away from Al Qaeda and Daesh And to promote their rights within a federal state far from the influence of Tehran,
After the expulsion of Iran from Iraq and Syria it will be contained to within its borders and will become busy solving its own problems and internal revolutions and this is what Prince Mohammed bin Salman intended with the transfer of the battle inside Iran.

We told you from the beginning ... he has lost who is betting against Saudi Arabia
But some lived the dreams of myth..


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

I Loled so hard at the above post, actually thought it was going to be something neutral but more KSA is stronk bravado. Its been over a month, Qatar is still going strong, Saudi and her allies failed and embarrassed themselves. Facts are facts.

What happened to the 13 demands? Qatar spat on them.



The SC said:


> it will be held accountable by the Kingdom who will find international support from the world and from the US first and foremost. the result will be puling Qatar to the right track.. Qatar has started this process to get back on the right track by signing an agreement authorizing the US to control its assets and the movement of its funds



They didnt sign anything like this, stop spreading fake news, are you Saudi's compulsive lairs or what.

And Iran would wipe the floor with Saudi lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The 4 Counterterrorism States*: No commitment from Qatar can be trusted according to its existing policies without strict controls

The signing of a Memorandum of Understanding on Combating the Financing of Terrorism between the United States and the Qatari authorities is the result of repeated pressures and demands over the past years on the Qatari authorities by the four countries and their partners to stop its support for terrorism, stressing that this step is not enough and the four countries will closely monitor the seriousness of Qatari authorities In combating all forms of terrorist financing, supporting and embracing .

Meaning neither America nor anyone else can save Qatar..



Fenasi Kerim said:


> I Loled so hard at the above post, actually thought it was going to be something neutral but more KSA is stronk bravado. Its been over a month, Qatar is still going strong, Saudi and her allies failed and embarrassed themselves. Facts are facts.
> 
> What happened to the 13 demands? Qatar spat on them.
> 
> 
> 
> They didnt sign anything like this, stop spreading fake news, are you Saudi's compulsive lairs or what.
> 
> And Iran would wipe the floor with Saudi lol.


You are obviously not following the news very closely..if you were you wouldn't have commented at all..
So enlighten us if you are not a compulsive liar on what did Qatar sign on with the US!?
And keep your own bravado on behalf of Iran to yourself..We are talking geostrategy and you jump to bravado..


----------



## The SC

According to the petition of the Attorney General of Egypt, Egypt was exposed during the period from 2013 to 2016 to *1126 *terrorist operations committed with the help of Qatar..

The Egyptian Attorney General has received a complaint accusing the State of Qatar of violating customs, law and international conventions, and calling for taking the necessary measures to freeze all the funds, real estate and movables of the State of Qatar in Egypt.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

5th batch of Turkish troops arrive in Qatar, numbers not known. 

More then 1 month no sign of Qatar nudging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hexciter

Fenasi Kerim said:


> 5th batch of Turkish troops arrive in Qatar, numbers not known.
> 
> More then 1 month no sign of Qatar nudging.



Around 50 more in this case with a Turkish A-400m. Will be followed by Fırtına Howitzers. ISIS knows these howitzers very well.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Hexciter said:


> Around 50 more in this case with a Turkish A-400m. Will be followed by Fırtına Howitzers. ISIS knows these howitzers very well.



I'm sure IS have told there experience of it to there Saudi brothers. 

Do you know how many troops are stationed there roughly right now.

Is Firtina confirmed? I was expecting more tanks, apcs etc maybe some air assets would be good to show off the T-129


----------



## Hexciter

Fenasi Kerim said:


> I'm sure IS have told there experience of it to there Saudi brothers.
> 
> Do you know how many troops are stationed there roughly right now.
> 
> Is Firtina confirmed? I was expecting more tanks, apcs etc maybe some air assets would be good to show off the T-129



Troops will be around 1000 at the end! Fırtına howitzers and F-16's expected. But there is secrecy around that as expected.


----------



## Luffy 500

This prince Muhammad bin Salman seems to be the worse possible guy to be in charge of KSA. WHat a disaster this guy is for the Muslim world. I was hoping may be King salman would be a good change from the disastrous pro-american Abdullah regime but it seems I was wrong. I should have known better. The heaps and praises western media media was singing for Muhammad bin salman should have been red herring for any such delusional expectations. May Allah (swt) grant KSA better leaders and remove from the people of KSA unwise and tyrannical rulers.

Now what good did this blockade did for KSA? Yes Iran is a threat but did this disastrous blockade help or distress Iran? KSA and King salman had the opportunity of leading the way for Arab sunni states against iran but instead he tags along with UAE despots. Qatar on the other hand handled this situation more maturely and Turkey and Erdogan showed real leadership and diplomatic acumen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*States calling for the fight against terrorism transfer the Qatari file to the Security Council.
*
The Arab countries calling for the fight against terrorism will transfer the file of *Qatar* to the Security Council and the International Criminal Court to discuss the involvement of Doha in the financing of terrorism and interference in the affairs of neighboring countries.
This approach comes from Arab anti-terrorism countries after a consultation session coincided with Doha's rejection of the four countries demans.
Doha's response to the demands of the Arab countries calling for the fight against terrorism is negative and does not indicate Qatar's retreat from its policies.

http://www.alghad.tv/الدول-الداعية-لمكافحة-الإرهاب-تحيل-مل/


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian warship to head to Persian Gulf*

*




*
*Some Persian Gulf Countries have requested that Egypt send a warship to the Persian Gulf as tensions with Qatar escalate.*

The Commander of Egypt’s Navy, Read Admiral Ahmad Khaled Hassan, said that Qatar is the cause of the region’s instability because of its support of terrorist groups, and this is why many Arab countries have opted for cutting their ties with it. Of course, some countries, such as Iran and Turkey, have supported Qatar because of their own interests, with Turkey sending some thousands of soldiers to Qatar. 

The developments in the regions have led one of the countries of the Persian Gulf to request that Egypt’s navy send one of its warships to an area close to the Persian Gulf so that they would be prepared for anything so that in case anything happens it can be ready for operations. This decision was faced by opposition from some figures from Persian Gulf countries, and some are lobbying to resolve these differences. 

According to the revelations of Ahmad Khaled Hassan, this move is in no way intended to raise tension, and is only done with the intent to stabilize the region. So far, the UAE and Bahrain have expressed their approval of the Egyptian warship entering the Persian Gulf.

http://en.abna24.com/news/middle-east/egyptian-warship-to-head-to-persian-gulf_841700.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Luffy 500 said:


> This prince Muhammad bin Salman seems to be the worse possible guy to be in charge of KSA. WHat a disaster this guy is for the Muslim world. I was hoping may be King salman would be a good change from the disastrous pro-american Abdullah regime but it seems I was wrong. I should have known better. The heaps and praises western media media was singing for Muhammad bin salman should have been red herring for any such delusional expectations. May Allah (swt) grant KSA better leaders and remove from the people of KSA unwise and tyrannical rulers.
> 
> Now what good did this blockade did for KSA? Yes Iran is a threat but did this disastrous blockade help or distress Iran? KSA and King salman had the opportunity of leading the way for Arab sunni states against iran but instead he tags along with UAE despots. Qatar on the other hand handled this situation more maturely and Turkey and Erdogan showed real leadership and diplomatic acumen.


what is wrong with the UAE ?


----------



## T-Rex

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> what is wrong with the UAE ?


*
From the zionazi perspective there's nothing wrong with the UAE despots. They gamble, drink fancy wines, buy women for their herems and of course have luxurious lifestyle, so they are 'normal' people. But from the perspective of those who have their homeland occupied by the zionazis they are like your mafia boss sissy, traitors to most Muslims but heroes in israel and Washington.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

T-Rex said:


> *From the zionazi perspective there's nothing wrong with the UAE despots. They gamble, drink fancy wines, buy women for their herems and of course have luxurious lifestyle, so they are 'normal' people. But from the perspective of those who have their homeland occupied by the zionazis they are like your mafia boss sissy, traitors to most Muslims but heroes in israel and Washington.*


you should see a doctor


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Hexciter said:


> Troops will be around 1000 at the end! Fırtına howitzers and F-16's expected. But there is secrecy around that as expected.



According to official sources the number will be 5000 in the end


----------



## raptor22

The SC said:


> *Egyptian warship to head to Persian Gulf*
> 
> *
> View attachment 410958
> *
> *Some Persian Gulf Countries have requested that Egypt send a warship to the Persian Gulf as tensions with Qatar escalate.*
> 
> The Commander of Egypt’s Navy, Read Admiral Ahmad Khaled Hassan, said that Qatar is the cause of the region’s instability because of its support of terrorist groups, and this is why many Arab countries have opted for cutting their ties with it. Of course, some countries, such as Iran and Turkey, have supported Qatar because of their own interests, with Turkey sending some thousands of soldiers to Qatar.
> 
> The developments in the regions have led one of the countries of the Persian Gulf to request that Egypt’s navy send one of its warships to an area close to the Persian Gulf so that they would be prepared for anything so that in case anything happens it can be ready for operations. This decision was faced by opposition from some figures from Persian Gulf countries, and some are lobbying to resolve these differences.
> 
> According to the revelations of Ahmad Khaled Hassan, this move is in no way intended to raise tension, and is only done with the intent to stabilize the region. So far, the UAE and Bahrain have expressed their approval of the Egyptian warship entering the Persian Gulf.
> 
> http://en.abna24.com/news/middle-east/egyptian-warship-to-head-to-persian-gulf_841700.html


do you have any info about the warship Egypt is about to send to Persian gulf?name,type?


----------



## T-Rex

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> you should see a doctor


*
Those who are willing to kill for the sake of a corrupt life-style they are the ones who truly need to see mental doctors.*



raptor22 said:


> do you have any info about the warship Egypt is about to send to Persian gulf?name,type?


*
One lousy frigate won't make much of a difference.*



Shepherd7 said:


> According to official sources the number will be 5000 in the end


*
The number should be increased to ten thousand though five thousand is a big jump from the initial three hundred.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

america seems to be enjoying these gulfies turning on each other . Seems like another miscalculation from the stupid saudi prince . https://www.reuters.com/article/us-gulf-qatar-usa-mou-idUSKBN19W1JX?il=0

i thought a kings ransom these royals paid would at least get the fully backing of USA.


----------



## The SC

*Tillerson meets Emir of Qatar and refuses to receive journalists' questions after the meeting
*
In a striking development that leaves many unanswered questions - shortly after the arrival of US Secretary of State to Qatar # from Kuwait # - Tillerson left for # Washington!

*عبدالله الشايجي*‏حساب موثّق @docshayji
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Turkish base headquarters are 9 km from the Hamad Bin Khalifa Palace..


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

So much bravado only to backtrack slowly lol

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...-shut-al-jazeera-dropped-170713145204324.html

*UAE minister says demand to shut Al Jazeera dropped*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

According to the latest statement, Qatar has two options, either the implementation of the conditions or the continuation of the crisis and among the conditions the closing of Al Jazeera..So these news are not true until the announcement of an update on the 13 conditions..

*From the original article of Times/London:*

The newspaper's report is based on statements from Noura al-Kaabi, the UAE minister of state for national council affairs, in which she said her country was asking for *"substantial changes and restructuring" on Al-Jazeera* rather than closing it.

http://www.bbc.com/arabic/inthepress-40590559
If you go back a few pages back on this thread, you'll find the same statement proposed by the US.. So there is nothing new..


----------



## The SC

All the mediations for Qatar failed and the last of which is the American.. The solution is in Riyadh and its conditions are known, otherwise there will be more ironing..

Tillerson took what he wanted from Qataris and did not give them what they wanted, he signed them to a specific agreement.. They wanted him to press Saudi Arabia and the UAE to strengthen Qatar's position but he couldn't.. So he left after taking what he wanted without giving them what they wanted..he left them to pay the costs of the war on terrorism and went back home..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

The SC said:


> All the mediations for Qatar failed and the last of which is the American.. The solution is in Riyadh and its conditions are known, otherwise there will be more ironing..
> 
> Tillerson took what he wanted from Qataris and did not give them what they wanted, he signed them to a specific agreement.. They wanted him to press Saudi Arabia and the UAE to strengthen Qatar's position but he couldn't.. So he left after taking what he wanted without giving them what they wanted..he left them to pay the costs of the war on terrorism and went back home..


Regarding KSA's role here, isnt it interesting that in trying to "fix" its neighborhood(to supposedly deal with regional threats), alot of instability has been created? At the end of the day, no country that can withstand pressure/threats will give in easily so Saudis and Emiratis need to watch how they treat Qatar if not things can get alot worse or the damage might be irreversible.From my observations, muslims hate oppression and humiliation and Qatar will not give in as long as she feels her back is to the wall unfairly. Offcourse Qatar is smart to maintain cordial relations with Iran- its to protect national interests aka North Dome gas field. 

This GCC beef is getting tiring and boring though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

925boy said:


> Regarding KSA's role here, isnt it interesting that in trying to "fix" its neighborhood(to supposedly deal with regional threats), alot of instability has been created? At the end of the day, no country that can withstand pressure/threats will give in easily so Saudis and Emiratis need to watch how they treat Qatar if not things can get alot worse or the damage might be irreversible.From my observations, muslims hate oppression and humiliation and Qatar will not give in as long as she feels her back is to the wall unfairly. Offcourse Qatar is smart to maintain cordial relations with Iran- its to protect national interests aka North Dome gas field.
> 
> This GCC beef is getting tiring and boring though.


The fact is neither Saudi Arabia nor the UAE need Qatar, but Qatar needs them.. Qatar is playing the Usraeli policy against its neighbours..if willingly than it is a traitor, if unwillingly, that means it has a stupid leadership that has/ is and can jeopardize the whole Arab world scene.. so the best is to call it off with Qatar for the time being till things get clearer.. it is a dangerous situation..


----------



## -------

The slow build-up of Turkish soldiers in Qatar has continued, despite their withdrawal being one of the demands that Saudi Arabia and its allies have insisted Doha complies with before they lift their blockade of the emirate.

The Qatari ministry of defence (MoD) announced on 11 July that a fifth instalment of Turkish soldiers had arrived in Doha to join their comrades at the Tariq bin Zayid Battalion base, under the provisions of the military co-operation agreement signed by the two countries. The ministry released photographs showing Turkish troops disembarking from a Qatar Emiri Air Force (QEAF) C-130J-30 transport aircraft.

The Turkish Armed Forces (TSK) did not confirm the statement, but Turkish newspapers reported on the following day that that a 45-strong commando unit affiliated to the Istanbul-based 1st Army Command had arrived in Doha. The Dogan News Agency (DHA) reported that another contingent of about *25 soldiers from an artillery unit would arrive in Qatar between 16 and 19 July with T-155 Fırtına self-propelled howitzers.*

Neither country has revealed the total number of Turkish soldiers currently in Qatar. The Qatari MoD reported the arrival of the batches on 18, 22, and 39 June respectively, and released photographs showing Turkish soldiers and ACV-15 armoured personnel carriers being unloaded from QAEF C-17 transports at Al-Udeid Air Base. The TSK said the group that arrived on 22 June consisted of 23 personnel and five armoured vehicles. A senior Turkish defence official told parliament in May that the country had 94 soldiers in Qatar at that time.
http://www.janes.com/article/72272/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## The SC

*Trump: Many countries are ready to host our base instead of Qatar
*
US President Donald Trump said in a television interview that if Washington had to leave the military base in Qatar, other countries were ready to *host* the US base, adding that terrorism funding could not be allowed.

*http://cutt.us/p9eS3*


----------



## Muhammed45

The SC said:


> *Trump: Many countries are ready to host our base instead of Qatar
> *
> US President Donald Trump said in a television interview that if Washington had to leave the military base in Qatar, other countries were ready to *host* the US base, adding that terrorism funding could not be allowed.
> 
> *http://cutt.us/p9eS3*


If Qatar kicks American swines out of it's territory, i will consider it as an awakening for an Arab state. 
Undoubtedly after such an incident, Iran can send it's troops to support Qatar from invasion alongside Turkish forces. 
Not to mention that USA is the only terrorist state in the world and Arabian dictators are just some kind of puppets. @The SC


----------



## The SC

mohammad45 said:


> If Qatar kicks American swines out of it's territory, i will consider it as an awakening for an Arab state.
> Undoubtedly after such an incident, Iran can send it's troops to support Qatar from invasion alongside Turkish forces.
> Not to mention that USA is the only terrorist state in the world and Arabian dictators are just some kind of puppets. @The SC


Qatar, due to its very tiny size and population has always seeked some powerful protector.. this threat from Trump must have been anticipated by Qatar&CO, which justifies the call to Turkey to send some troops..I doubt that Iran will send troops along the Turks, they are not best friends as you know.. and the most important point is that there are no plans for invading Qatar from the Arab states.. Turkey is holding on to Qatar wealth more than to Qatari people, Turkey has a lot of projects of its own and would love to have the Qatari wealth to finance them.. it is a question of interests, but at the end, it is Qatar who has so much to loose by splitting from the GCC, he is like a lost sheep who has invited a wolf to protect him, how stupid one can be!?


----------



## Muhammed45

The SC said:


> Qatar, due to its very tiny size and population has always seeked some powerful protector..


Agreed. it's a matter of history and geo politics.


The SC said:


> this threat from Trump must have been anticipated by Qatar&CO, which justifies the call to Turkey to send some troops..


Turkey has sent troops as you mentioned to protect it's ally and more importantly it's greatest investor. Qatar has almost 20 billion $ investment in Turkey. A huge number at all which Trump wants to end and force Qatar to bring that money into American companies. With that, they can hurt Turkish industries. Never forget post coup Turkey knows that west is a back stabber. The other factor is MB and Turkey's plans to restore it's powerful territory which western powers destroyed in the past. In this case the ones who cooperated with UK to overthrow Turkish empire are the current enemies of Qatar, however, except for Egypt.
Iran's support for Qatar was shocking to me too if i be honest to you bro.
IRGC has signed military pact with Qatari navy to protect Qatar's coastal lines from invaders.
At the same time USA has it's one of the biggest naval bases in Qatar. It is a harmony and i have no doubt IRGC is trying to satisfy Qatar to kick Americans out of it's lands. Due to IRGC's history of actions against Americans though.
Please in your thoughts, do separate IRGC from governmental idiots who may have shaken American dirty hands in the past. Me as a fan of IRGC, want to kill every American soldier in the Persian gulf. It's probably something about religious and geopolitic combination in my thoughts and also IRGC doctorine. Killing or buzzing Americans in Persian gulf is a glory for people like me.
Qatar if stands against USA, will have our complete support and the worst scenario is a war between GCC members which will lead to USA's complete dominance in those countries.
If i wanted Iran's or Turkey's presence in Qatar, obviously the reason is avoiding such a war not for warmongering. Because i believe that whole the mess is an American plan to divide and conquer


The SC said:


> it is a question of interests, but at the end, it is Qatar who has so much to loose by splitting from the GCC, he is like a lost sheep who has invited a wolf to protect him, how stupid one can be!?


GCC or Arab brotherhood is not something that i don't like, this rift can have a good end with negotiations between Arab states and removal of USA's filthy presence.


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


> *Trump: Many countries are ready to host our base instead of Qatar
> *
> US President Donald Trump said in a television interview that if Washington had to leave the military base in Qatar, other countries were ready to *host* the US base, adding that terrorism funding could not be allowed.
> 
> *http://cutt.us/p9eS3*


What can be said for that? The guy is right as he once said, the Gulf states won't exist without us. Disgusting... Obama also called Gulf "Free Riders" once I remember. The Gulf seem to understand today what Obama meant before.


----------



## The SC

mohammad45 said:


> Agreed. it's a matter of history and geo politics.
> 
> Turkey has sent troops as you mentioned to protect it's ally and more importantly it's greatest investor. Qatar has almost 20 billion $ investment in Turkey. A huge number at all which Trump wants to end and force Qatar to bring that money into American companies. With that, they can hurt Turkish industries. Never forget post coup Turkey knows that west is a back stabber. The other factor is MB and Turkey's plans to restore it's powerful territory which western powers destroyed in the past. In this case the ones who cooperated with UK to overthrow Turkish empire are the current enemies of Qatar, however, except for Egypt.
> Iran's support for Qatar was shocking to me too if i be honest to you bro.
> IRGC has signed military pact with Qatari navy to protect Qatar's coastal lines from invaders.
> At the same time USA has it's one of the biggest naval bases in Qatar. It is a harmony and i have no doubt IRGC is trying to satisfy Qatar to kick Americans out of it's lands. Due to IRGC's history of actions against Americans though.
> Please in your thoughts, do separate IRGC from governmental idiots who may have shaken American dirty hands in the past. Me as a fan of IRGC, want to kill every American soldier in the Persian gulf. It's probably something about religious and geopolitic combination in my thoughts and also IRGC doctorine. Killing or buzzing Americans in Persian gulf is a glory for people like me.
> Qatar if stands against USA, will have our complete support and the worst scenario is a war between GCC members which will lead to USA's complete dominance in those countries.
> If i wanted Iran's or Turkey's presence in Qatar, obviously the reason is avoiding such a war not for warmongering. Because i believe that whole the mess is an American plan to divide and conquer
> 
> GCC or Arab brotherhood is not something that i don't like, this rift can have a good end with negotiations between Arab states and removal of USA's filthy presence.


It is difficult to uproot the US from the middle east.. it will fight with all it has to stay there, that is how the geopolitics of the ME are important to the rest of the world.. the best that the middle eastern countries can do and happily have already started to do, is to limit the US interventions in the AREA by taking their matters between their own hands..The US will stay because its own interests are too much intermingled with the ME countries' interests..
as for Qatar it is hardly believable that it has called on Turkey to protect it while it hosts the biggest American base in the whole region.. this is still a bit absurd!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

The SC said:


> It is difficult to uproot the US from the middle east.. it will fight with all it has to stay there, that is how the geopolitics of the ME are important to the rest of the world.. the best that the middle eastern countries can do and happily have already started to do, is to limit the US interventions in the AREA by taking their matters between their own hands..The US will stay because its own interests are too much intermingled with the ME countries' interests..
> as for Qatar it is hardly believable that it has called on Turkey to protect it while it hosts the biggest American base in the whole region.. this is still a bit absurd!


If Arabian countries stayed neutral, we could fight USA solely. But you know that USA has tens of military bases in Arabian and Sunni countries. If we start forcing them to retreat from the region, we have to first attack our brother countries. A truly hard condition for us. Look at Jordan, Turkey, Qatar, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Bahrain, lily pods in KSA, Even in Syria and Iraq they have military bases mostly in Kurdish controlled areas, they are all hosting USA's military bases. In Turkey, USA has Hydrogenic nuclear bombs in Incerlik airbase. 
If Arabs and Sunnis kick them out and stay neutral , you can leave the rest for us. 
This is IRGC's main strategy and taught doctorine in their military books, fight USA by every means. You may think that this is emotional or some kind of hysteria LOL, but no , it is our religious duty to liberate Palestine. 
I hope Qatar do it and we can finally fight USA in Persian gulf due to our military pact with Qatar and stop their bloodshed in Yemen, Syria and Palestine. And FYI , we can target their mainland if they do something like that.


----------



## The SC

mohammad45 said:


> If Arabian countries stayed neutral, we could fight USA solely. But you know that USA has tens of military bases in Arabian and Sunni countries. If we start forcing them to retreat from the region, we have to first attack our brother countries. A truly hard condition for us. Look at Jordan, Turkey, Qatar, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Bahrain, lily pods in KSA, Even in Syria and Iraq they have military bases mostly in Kurdish controlled areas, they are all hosting USA's military bases. In Turkey, USA has Hydrogenic nuclear bombs in Incerlik airbase.
> If Arabs and Sunnis kick them out and stay neutral , you can leave the rest for us.
> This is IRGC's main strategy and taught doctorine in their military books, fight USA by every means. You may think that this is emotional or some kind of hysteria LOL, but no , it is our religious duty to liberate Palestine.
> I hope Qatar do it and we can finally fight USA in Persian gulf due to our military pact with Qatar and stop their bloodshed in Yemen, Syria and Palestine. And FYI , we can target their mainland if they do something like that.


Well, brother, one should first understand that every US embassy in the world and mostly in the middle East is a US sophisticated Intelligence base, and since Intelligence is an important branch of politics and the military, the embassies are consequently military bases by extension to the US policies..So one can not kick them out without a total break up of relationships..something quite impossible to do spontaneously..The other military bases like the biggest one of the region in Qatar will have many willing hosts to it (just thinking about the US armaments "bribes") if Qatar decides to kick the Americans out..the matter is extremely complicated as one can see, besides that the Iranian revolution or mainly its export, is something that is not welcomed by the neighbours, because they see it as a threat to their regimes and hence to their stability and security.. this complicates the matters further, and any supporter of Usrael from the West will just take advantage of these complicated situations to further his own interests that converge with Usrael's ones... Better the nations of the Middle East start seeing through these complications and get a clear vision of the situation before starting to act.. the field my friend is full of traps and mines..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dhahi Khalfan: *Sinai Cemetery of Daesh .. The project of fragmentation of Arab countries ends in Egypt*

Dhahi Khalfan, the former Dubai police chief, said that the last battles of Daesh led by Qatar will be in the Sinai, and will be eliminated, and after that the Israeli project of fragmentation of Arab countries led by Hamad bin Jassem will end.

He added: "All those proven to have given the coordinates of the positions of the coalition forces in Yemen .. We will catch them, "O Qatar" and bring them to justice .. whatever time it takes."

He also added: "We will form teams with wanted terrorist lists and chase and arrest them in an unprecedented international cooperation, we need to form international prosecution teams to capture the terrorists of Qatar, I declare it explicitly we will not let our revenge go without handing those criminals to justice."

http://www.youm7.com/3326908


----------



## Ceylal

Turkey moved another contingent of 25 soldiers to Qatar. The Sauds and their coalition signed a contract with France to provide them with white flags..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*© REUTERS/ KEVIN LAMARQUE*

Trump told the Christian Broadcasting Network that our relationship with Qatar was good, but if we had to move the base from there, dozens of countries would welcome the building of another base.

The US president added that Qatar was known for its financing of terrorism,"We have told them to stop funding terrorism, you can not do that," he said. He stressed that terrorism is a monster, and it is necessary to continue to "starve this beast."

In his speech, Trump said that the Gulf states and the Arab and Islamic countries are making efforts in the fight against terrorism, expressing confidence in their success.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Al-Jubeir: Saudi Arabia provides France with a full file on Qatar's support for terrorism


----------



## Muhammed45

The SC said:


> So one can not kick them out without a total break up of relationships


Couldn't agree more, but it is possible since we had done it . 


The SC said:


> The other military bases like the biggest one of the region in Qatar will have many willing hosts to it (just thinking about the US armaments "bribes") if Qatar decides to kick the Americans out..the matter is extremely complicated as one can see, besides that the Iranian revolution or mainly its export, is something that is not welcomed by the neighbours, because they see it as a threat to their regimes and hence to their stability and security.. this complicates the matters further, and any supporter of Usrael from the West will just take advantage of these complicated situations to further his own interests that converge with Usrael's ones... Better the nations of the Middle East start seeing through these complications and get a clear vision of the situation before starting to act.. the field my friend is full of traps and mines..


I wanna show you an interesting thing :
IRGC's attack on Soviet's and USA's oil tankers, when we were in the weakest position of our history. During Iran-Saddam war. 




After this attack massage was delivered to world powers, if Persian gulf is not safe for Iranian ships, it will not be safe for them too. Soviets retreated after it.

IRGC captures UK's invader soldiers :





IRGC captures American invader soldiers :





That was not the firs time and will not be the last time. Our shadow is always upon those b@at@rds. 

And Arabs have Imam Hossein and Imam Ali (AS). You should be much braver than us by far ^^.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

"# Qatar .. *Black file*" • *bribes of more than 17 billion dollars for the organization of the World Cup 2022*




[URL='http://ouo.io/s/wQg3UMvv/?s=https%3A%2F%2Fmobile.twitter.com%2FForsan_UAE']


فرسان الإمارات @Forsan_UAE[/URL]


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohammad45 said:


> If we start forcing them to retreat from the region, we have to first attack our brother countries.


I know you're going for the whole ummah thing but the Saudis can go to hell, they are not my brothers in anything.


----------



## Muhammed45

AmirPatriot said:


> I know you're going for the whole ummah thing but the Saudis can go to hell, they are not my brothers in anything.


Remove Al-Saud scums, then Hashemites and other oppressed Arabs of peninsula in Qatif province and other states are supposed to be a member of our prophet's Ummah. 
Al-Saud family is the same horn of Satan bro.


----------



## Hexciter

Who Planted the Fake News at Center of Qatar Crisis?

by ROBERT WINDREM and WILLIAM M. ARKIN
JUL 18 2017, 6:21 PM 

"Fake news" designed to harm Qatar's relations with the U.S. played a major role in the diplomatic split between the tiny Gulf nation and its neighbors, say both U.S. officials and the Qatari government.

In a statement to NBC News, the Qatari government said it had been victimized by a "well-coordinated smear campaign designed to damage the image and reputation of Qatar. And the smear campaign, in turn, set the stage for the blockade and the ultimatum that followed in June."

At the center of the dispute between Qatar and other Gulf states, including Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, are reports that that the Qatari emir had praised Hamas and called Iran "an Islamic power," and that Qatar had paid nearly a billion dollars in ransom to al Qaeda for the release of a Qatari hunting party.

Both stories are false and apparently planted, say senior U.S. officials.

Read the Full Qatari Statement

In the most recent case, a U.S. intelligence official said that the quotes attributed to Qatar's ruler were phony and part of a campaign to hurt Qatar. Several officials confirmed the report in the Washington Post that someone working for the United Arab Emirates government hacked into Qatari news sites and social media on May 24 to plant the false comments attributed to Emir Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad al-Thani.

The intelligence official said the operatives who carried out the hack may have been private contractors, but U.S. authorities sees the UAE as ultimately responsible.

The Qatari statement to NBC News said that logs of traffic to the Qatari News Agency's website "show a spike in visits from the UAE during the hour before the hacking incident occurred, which suggests that people in the UAE were clearly anticipating the appearance of the hacked material. Once the fabricated quotes appeared, they immediately became big news in the UAE and Saudi Arabia."

The Post reported that the U.S. had overheard UAE officials discussing the plan on May 23. The next day, the Qatari emir's purported remarks spread via social media, leading the UAE and five of its neighbors to break relations with Qatar, and then block air, truck and ship traffic to the country. The blockade has now been in place for more than a month.

The UAE embassy in Washington has denied the allegations in a statement posted on its website.

"The Post story is false," said the statement. "The UAE had no role whatsoever in the alleged hacking described in the article."

"What is true is Qatar's behavior. Funding, supporting, and enabling extremists from the Taliban to Hamas and Qadafi, inciting violence, encouraging radicalization, and undermining the stability of its neighbors."

The statement was signed by UAE ambassador to the United States Yousef Al Otaiba.

According to the Qataris, the Qatari government sent notices to all regional broadcasters and media outlets within 45 minutes saying the news agency's site had been hacked and the emir's quotes were fabricated. "These corrections were promptly acknowledged everywhere except the UAE and Saudi Arabia, where media outlets continued to cite the fake quotes."

"The fake quotes and tweets were then used as a pretext for the luanching of an economic, political and social blockade of Qatar on June 5, and the contents of the fabricated quotes provided the source material for the 13 'non-negotiable' demands that were lodged against Qatar on June 23."

The Qataris also said that prior to the hack, Qatar had received little coverage in the U.S. "That changed in late April when a series of 13 anti-Qatar op-eds appeared over a six-week period in a variety of mainstream and on-line print publications."

Separately, NBC News has found, Qatar was the target of another fake news story a week after the May hack. In this case, there were reports that the Qatari government had paid a ransom, perhaps as much as $1 billion, to al Qaeda-linked terrorists and an Iranian-linked militia in April to gain the release of a group of royals who had been kidnapped on a hunting trip to southern Iraq in late 2015.

The purported ransom, according to regional news media, was highlighted as another example of how Qatar was supporting and financing terrorism. The media cited "militant groups" and "government officials in the region" as sources for the ransom tale. At least one major international publication picked up the story.

According to three U.S. intelligence officials, the ransom story is simply not true. In the words of one, "Hardly anything about the Qatari (ransom) story in the news media is correct."

The two others told NBC News that they would "steer you away" from the idea that al Qaeda received any money. Instead, the ransom was given to the Iraqi government, which had secured the captives' release. The Iraqis kept the money instead of giving it to the kidnappers, according to one of the officials.

None of the three officials were willing to portray the fake ransom story as the work of the UAE or any of the other countries blockading Qatar, but didn't dispute it could be part of a broader effort to discredit the country.

The story began on December 16, 2015 when a group of 27 Qatari nationals were grabbed by bandits while on a hunting trip in southern Iraq.

Although local media called the group a "royal hunting party," one of the U.S. intelligence officials said only one hunter was a royal and described him as a "minor prince." As often happens in the region, the bandits "sold" the group to a Shia militia group in Iraq's Muthanna Province, northwest of Kuwait, where they were held.

The Qatari government approached the Iraqi government and negotiations began, said a senior U.S. official. Iraq told the Qataris they had no control over the militia, but said the hostages were being treated well and had been supplied with food and other amenities, including air-conditioning.

The Iraqi government, according to one of the three officials, passed an initial ransom offer to the Qataris, who rejected it in the spring of 2016.

Tensions between the two countries flared amidst the negotiations. In March, Iraq shut down Al Jazeera's Baghdad channel. Al Jazeera is owned by the Qatari government.

Finally, after another round of talks, the kidnapping was resolved. On April 15, a chartered Qatari Airlines plane landed at Baghdad International Airport, loaded not with a billion dollars, but 300 million euros, about $330 million U.S. at the mid-April exchange rate.

Six days later, after almost a year and a half of captivity, the hostages were released and flown back to Qatar on the same plane that brought the cash to Baghdad.

The Qataris never spoke to the kidnappers. The Iraqi government did all the talking, the three U.S. officials agreed, and took custody of the $330 million in euros when it was delivered to Baghdad.

In an April press conference, and in a speech to parliament, Iraqi Prime Minister Haidar al-Abadi congratulated Iraqi security services for their work in resolving the kidnapping. The prime minister said the money had been intended for terrorists, but Iraqi authorities had confiscated it.

And that's where the money remains. Despite the claims that would later circulate in regional media that terrorist kidnappers had received the ransom, two of the U.S. officials say the money is still in Iraqi coffers.

In a statement to Al Jazeera following the release, Qatari officials denied any money was ever intended for terrorists.

The Qatari said the money "was to support the authorities" in Iraq for the release of "abductees."

"Qatar has provided funds to Iraq in an official, clear and public manner," said the statement to Al Jazeera, "Qatar did not deal with armed groups outside the authority of the Iraqi state."

In its statement to NBC News, the Qatari government noted that on June 21, Iraqi Prime Minister al-Abadi had said that the bills delivered to Iraq were not unpacked. "Not one dollar, or euro ... was spent," the Qataris quoted al-Abadi as saying, "they are still in their crates, supervised by a committee.

The Qataris accused the governments of Saudi Arabia and the UAE of ignoring "this clarification and have continued to report 'fake news' about the hostages' release. And regrettably, some legitimate, mainstream news organizations have continued to do the same."


----------



## The SC

And this why Trump said that "Qatar is known to finance terrorism at high levels, and this can not continue".. he had fake evidence too and was party to the smear campaign!?


----------



## Hexciter

The SC said:


> And this why Trump said that "Qatar is known to finance terrorism at high levels, and this can not continue".. he had fake evidence too and was party to the smear campaign!?



Read again!


----------



## The SC

Hexciter said:


> Read again!



And you believe that those Qataris went for a "hunting party" in a war torn country like Iraq!!?*

The State Department*: Terrorists in Qatar are still exploiting their financial system


*The # Trends Center is offering 19 European and Arab media outlets evidence of the support and funding of the Doha authorities for extremism, terrorism and some of its organizations.*

Verified account @*alekhbariyatv*


----------



## Hexciter

The SC said:


> And you believe that those Qataris went for a "hunting party" in a war torn country like Iraq!!?*
> 
> The State Department*: Terrorists in Qatar are still exploiting their financial system
> 
> 
> *The # Trends Center is offering 19 European and Arab media outlets evidence of the support and funding of the Doha authorities for extremism, terrorism and some of its organizations.*
> 
> Verified account @*alekhbariyatv*


----------



## The SC

Hexciter said:


> View attachment 412586


Are you talking to yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> Dhahi Khalfan: *Sinai Cemetery of Daesh .. The project of fragmentation of Arab countries ends in Egypt*
> 
> Dhahi Khalfan, the former Dubai police chief, said that the last battles of Daesh led by Qatar will be in the Sinai, and will be eliminated, and after that the Israeli project of fragmentation of Arab countries led by Hamad bin Jassem will end.
> 
> He added: "All those proven to have given the coordinates of the positions of the coalition forces in Yemen .. We will catch them, "O Qatar" and bring them to justice .. whatever time it takes."
> 
> He also added: "We will form teams with wanted terrorist lists and chase and arrest them in an unprecedented international cooperation, we need to form international prosecution teams to capture the terrorists of Qatar, I declare it explicitly we will not let our revenge go without handing those criminals to justice."
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/3326908


Hahahahahaha...the fragmentation of Arab states ends in Egypt? Give me some of what your drinking or smoking..Egypt , itself is in a grave danger to be fragmented by the Arab spring...She has no control of Sinai but a thin belt near the balnéaire station as Sharm Echikh and other in the Red Sea shore..and Western Egypt is in no better shape..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia's permanent envoy to the United Nations, Abdullah al-Moalami, said the foreign ministers of the four countries had agreed on six principles on July 5 in Cairo and that it would be "easy for Qatar to abide by."
*
The New York Times said the six principles included combating terrorism and extremism, cutting off funding for terrorist groups and not providing safe havens for them, stopping incitement to hatred, violence and interfering in the internal affairs of other countries.

Al-Moalami stressed that there was no "room for compromise" on the principles, but both sides would agree on how to implement them.

He said closing Al Jazeera might not be necessary, but what was needed was to stop incitement to violence and hate speech.

The Associated Press quoted the official as saying, "If this will only be achieved with the closure of Al Jazeera, then there is nothing wrong, and if this is done without closing Al Jazeera, then there is nothing wrong. What is important is the achievement of the goals and principles ".

"Qatar's refusal to accept the basic principles for defining the concept of terrorism and extremism will make it difficult for it to remain in the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC)," said Lana Nusseibeh, the UAE representative at the United Nations.

http://www.bbc.com/arabic/middleeast-40657516

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hexciter

How Saudi Arabia Botched Its Campaign Against Qatar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885540669191749632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

UAE official: *We have evidence *that* Qatar *has provided* al Qaeda *with information to target our forces in Yemen

The UAE ambassador to Russia, Omar Seif Ghobash, confirmed the existence of audio and video evidence that Qatar provided al-Qaeda with information that enabled them to target UAE forces in Yemen by carrying out four suicide attacks.

"Our discovery of this information was one of the many factors that led the four countries to boycott Qatar," Ghobash told BBC television. "It is important that the international community stand by us in the targeting of terrorist financing sources." Qatar sends instructions to people in Yemen and Libya Syria to carry out specific operations, and has strong relations with the Nusra Front . "

"Al Qaeda carried out four suicide attacks based on Qatari information, causing casualties among the UAE forces in Yemen," he said, adding that Qataris provided Al Qaeda with accurate information on the whereabouts of the UAE forces and their plans in Yemen.

http://24.ae/article/365233

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia's permanent ambassador to the United Nations, Abdullah al-Maalami, said Turkey should be aware that the time of an attempt to secretly intervene in the Arab world has been over for some time.

According to the Associated Press of America, the al-Maalami said: "The Turkish brothers should know that secret military interventions in the Arab world have been over for some time."

"If Turkey's role is constructive in solving the Gulf crisis, this role is welcome. If Ankara wants to play a role through military intervention, this role will not be fruitful," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Haha more pro KSA spam from SC most of the fake news links dont even work, 2 months, nothing on the "demands", trying to save face.

Meanwhile Qatar is fighting back and Saudi's already bad image in western eyes is getting worse, better yet among Muslims they have lost every credibility they had.

Turkey deploys firtina howitzers and more troops to Qatar.


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Haha more pro KSA spam from SC most of the fake news links dont even work, 2 months, nothing on the "demands", trying to save face.
> 
> Meanwhile Qatar is fighting back and Saudi's already bad image in western eyes is getting worse, better yet among Muslims they have lost every credibility they had.
> 
> Turkey deploys firtina howitzers and more troops to Qatar.


Why can't you just recognise that you can't read Arabic on those links instead of lying your teeth out..lying is forbidden in Islam..
It looks like your ego is badly hurt..that is why you get this nervous laugh..
Saudi Arabia has a bad image in the Muslim world and the rest of the world? or is it Turkey you are trying to hide under the name of Saudi Arabia.. it is too obvious from your rant..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Here is the danger facing Qatar:*

In the case of providing evidence (condemning Qatar) to the Security Council, it will face sanctions under Chapter VII directly.. Qatar contravened Article 2, paragraph 7, of the Charter of the United Nations (non-interference in the affairs of other States) and also violated Security Council resolutions against terrorism (issued in 2001)

Security Council - Resolution 1368
Security Council - Resolution 1373 art.1 and art.2
Security Council - Resolution 1377

https://documents-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N01/533/80/PDF/N0153380.pdf?OpenElement
https://documents-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N01/533/80/PDF/N0153380.pdf?OpenElement
https://documents-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N01/533/80/PDF/N0153380.pdf?OpenElement
*https://documents-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N01/557/41/PDF/N0155741.pdf?OpenElement

https://documents-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N01/632/99/PDF/N0163299.pdf?OpenElement*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Why can't you just recognise that you can't read Arabic on those links instead of lying your teeth out..lying is forbidden in Islam..
> It looks like your ego is badly hurt..that is why you get this nervous laugh..
> Saudi Arabia has a bad image in the Muslim world and the rest of the world? or is it Turkey you are trying to hide under the name of Saudi Arabia.. it is too obvious from your rant..



I said the links dont work, they are going to spam websites 1 in 4 times I would recommend you find a better URL shortener, another user can verify that, plus there is something called Google translate you could translate to a decent level any language. So go kick some camel dung.

And yes all news owned by KSA and allies... we know how objective Saudi owned media is, you even claimed Tamim was under house arrest  your the lair Saudi troll. Your nit picking and posting everything that is in favour of KSA no matter how ridiculous it sounds.

It has been 2 months, any results in subduing Qatar? No..... In fact Qatar is turning the tide and public opinion against you, western media outlets are starting to report the failed effort to in your crusade against Qatar.

As for Turkey, this has actually worked very well for Turkey's public image, unlike our Syria and Libya policy I believe most Turks including the ones here support our involvement in Qatar. We get to increase our military presence and trade in Qatar, win win situation.

When your country is politically on the wrong path, it is not a weakness to admit it and find the correct political solution. Something maybe the Saudis can not display as they are a new state with little to no political experience where patriotism is based on more bravado then action like they display in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> I said the links dont work, they are going to spam websites 1 in 4 times I would recommend you find a better URL shortener, another user can verify that, plus there is something called Google translate you could translate to a decent level any language. So go kick some camel dung.
> 
> And yes all news owned by KSA and allies... we know how objective Saudi owned media is, you even claimed Tamim was under house arrest  your the lair Saudi troll. Your nit picking and posting everything that is in favour of KSA no matter how ridiculous it sounds.
> 
> It has been 2 months, any results in subduing Qatar? No..... In fact Qatar is turning the tide and public opinion against you, western media outlets are starting to report the failed effort to in your crusade against Qatar.
> 
> As for Turkey, this has actually worked very well for Turkey's public image, unlike our Syria and Libya policy I believe most Turks including the ones here support our involvement in Qatar. We get to increase our military presence and trade in Qatar, win win situation.
> 
> When your country is politically on the wrong path, it is not a weakness to admit it and find the correct political solution. Something maybe the Saudis can not display as they are a new state with little to no political experience where patriotism is based on more bravado then action like they display in Yemen.


First of all everything is in English with links to Arabic news outlets.. I make the translation .. you can do the same from the links..The rest of your post is pure rant and arrogance, plus trolling for no avail.. you are obviously far from what is going on in the middle east, mainly the GCC..actually it is the Qatari media that is doing misinformation and false propaganda,, if you have followed the crisis that close, you should know that the UN human right agency told Qatar not to put words in the mouth of its representatives and to pull out its lies.. many other examples were reported in this thread and other threads also..

Your wishes for Turkey are not facts.. Turkey can do anything with Qatar that it wishes.. but the consequences are also there to bear.., let's wait and see what Erdogan's visit to KSA and Qatar will bring to the table... while waiting you can go pluck a duck or milk a moose like we say here.. the four nations have nothing to loose, be it from Qatar or from Turkey, only brotherly perceptions will change at the detriment of Turkey to some extent and Qatar in particular.. this can go for years not 2 months..

Tamim had disappeared for 2 week, those news were reported on trusted accounts and I have reported them on the thread, So how do you know he wasn't being kept forcefully in his palace on orders of his father..maybe for consultations between the two, maybe to save his life from a coup.. who knows.. you troll? ..
Every article you have reported if any, was a fake news,, so you must be trying to vent your frustration and project you dilemma about subjects beyond your grasp..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> First of all everything is in English with links to Arabic news outlets.. I make the translation .. you can do the same from the links..The rest of your post is pure rant and arrogance, plus trolling for no avail.. you are obviously far from what is going on in the middle east, mainly the GCC..actually it is the Qatari media that is doing misinformation and false propaganda,, if you have followed the crisis that close, you should know that the UN human right agency told Qatar not to put words in the mouth of its representatives and to pull out its lies.. many other examples were reported in this thread and other threads also..
> 
> Your wishes for Turkey are not facts.. Turkey can do anything with Qatar that it wishes.. but the consequences are also there to bear.., let's wait and see what Erdogan's visit to KSA and Qatar will bring to the table... while waiting you can go pluck a duck or milk a moose like we say here.. the four nations have nothing to loose, be it from Qatar or from Turkey, only brotherly perceptions will change at the detriment of Turkey to some extent and Qatar in particular.. this can go for years not 2 months..
> 
> Tamim had disappeared for 2 week, those news were reported on trusted accounts and I have reported them on the thread, So how do you know he wasn't being kept forcefully in his palace on orders of his father..maybe for consultations between the two, maybe to save his life from a coup.. who knows.. you troll? ..
> Every article you have reported if any, was a fake news,, so you must be trying to vent your frustration and project you dilemma about subjects beyond your grasp..



Lets look at facts and not your gibberish with lots of maybes.

- Saudi and allies tried to intimidate Qatar into surrendering, it didn't work.
- Saudi and allies tried to shut down Al Jazeera, it didn't work.
- Saudi and allies issued an ultimatum of demands, it didn't work.
- Saudi and allies tried to turn public / western opinion against Qatar, it didn't work
- Saudi and allies tried to starve Qatar, it didn't work
- Saudi and allies wanted the Turkish base closed, it didn't work.

Should I carry on? Do you deny the above?

As for losing, you have already lost face and caused embarrassment to yourselves that you could not subjugate a small nation on your border.

Yes this can go on for years, Qatar is doing just fine without you. As for Turkey, it wont lose anything either you would do us a favour by cutting relations. What will you do to Turkey? send your camel archers?

Only a blind Saudi lover can not see this, now go find a waterhole.



The SC said:


> Every article you have reported if any, was a fake news,, so you must be trying to vent your frustration and project you dilemma about subjects beyond your grasp..



Lol I quoted maybe 1/2 news articles on this thread, so show me the "fake article" lying Saudi troll, I quote one from the Qatari FM directly. Admit your a delusional Saudi lover troll that spreads fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

Qatar is winning have no doubt, another blunder from the stronk king. 

"As with their disastrous war in Yemen, Saudi Arabia and the UAE radically overstated their prospects for success and failed to have a plausible plan B in case things did not go to plan," wrote Marc Lynch, a Middle East expert at George Washington University. "The anti-Qatar quartet seems to have overestimated Qatari fears of isolation from the GCC and their own ability to inflict harm on their neighbor."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2017/07/18/the-blockade-of-qatar-is-failing/


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Lets look at facts and not your gibberish with lots of maybes.
> 
> - Saudi and allies tried to intimidate Qatar into surrendering, it didn't work.
> - Saudi and allies tried to shut down Al Jazeera, it didn't work.
> - Saudi and allies issued an ultimatum of demands, it didn't work.
> - Saudi and allies tried to turn public / western opinion against Qatar, it didn't work
> - Saudi and allies tried to starve Qatar, it didn't work
> - Saudi and allies wanted the Turkish base closed, it didn't work.
> 
> Should I carry on? Do you deny the above?
> 
> As for losing, you have already lost face and caused embarrassment to yourselves that you could not subjugate a small nation on your border.
> 
> Yes this can go on for years, Qatar is doing just fine without you. As for Turkey, it wont lose anything either you would do us a favour by cutting relations. What will you do to Turkey? send your camel archers?
> 
> Only a blind Saudi lover can not see this, now go find a waterhole.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I quoted maybe 1/2 news articles on this thread, so show me the "fake article" lying Saudi troll, I quote one from the Qatari FM directly. Admit your a delusional Saudi lover troll that spreads fake news.


Just wait and see.. I won't get down to your level.. those are your perceptions of facts.. it shows your negative selective pattern of thinking.. I won't get personal, because you are not worth even that.. just keep trolling it won't help you.. Qatar didn't leave one nation on this earth without asking it to help..and it all failed..this should give you a hint on what is coming.. You are just showing us your Majoussi/Zionist set of mind by insulting Saudi Arabia and taking it as some political entity.. it is much more than that.. to your dismay..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Reuters: US officials will monitor Doha implementation of the "fight against terrorism"*


----------



## 925boy

The SC said:


> *Here is the danger facing Qatar:*
> 
> In the case of providing evidence (condemning Qatar) to the Security Council, it will face sanctions under Chapter VII directly.. Qatar contravened Article 2, paragraph 7, of the Charter of the United Nations (non-interference in the affairs of other States) and also violated Security Council resolutions against terrorism (issued in 2001)
> 
> Security Council - Resolution 1368
> Security Council - Resolution 1373 art.1 and art.2
> Security Council - Resolution 1377
> 
> https://documents-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N01/533/80/PDF/N0153380.pdf?OpenElement
> https://documents-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N01/533/80/PDF/N0153380.pdf?OpenElement
> https://documents-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N01/533/80/PDF/N0153380.pdf?OpenElement
> *https://documents-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N01/557/41/PDF/N0155741.pdf?OpenElement
> 
> https://documents-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N01/632/99/PDF/N0163299.pdf?OpenElement*


Do you actually believe the UN security council will vote to sanction Qatar?offcourse not,so this "danger" you talk abput is just a big hypothetical. Who can the saudis subdue these days even?i kind of feel bad for them. A boss with weak authority. Also if SA thinks every arab country should and will cut ties with iran,they should know thats a dream that will never materialize

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Just wait and see.. I won't get down to your level.. those are your perceptions of facts.. it shows your negative selective pattern of thinking.. I won't get personal, because you are not worth even that.. just keep trolling it won't help you.. Qatar didn't leave one nation on this earth without asking it to help..and it all failed..this should give you a hint on what is coming.. You are just showing us your Majoussi/Zionist set of mind by insulting Saudi Arabia and taking it as some political entity.. it is much more than that.. to your dismay..



Lol because you can't debate against facts, so everyone whoever disagrees with your Salafist shaykhs and kings is a Zionist? Majoussi? Surprised you didn't take a quote from Albani or dirt bag Abdulwahhab yet.

You didn't address any of the facts above. Plus show me my fake news quote.

Wait and see what? What should we expect? The camel archer invasion of Turkey? Iran? Qatar? What?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Lol because you can't debate against facts, so everyone whoever disagrees with your Salafist shaykhs and kings is a Zionist? Majoussi? Surprised you didn't take a quote from Albani or dirt bag Abdulwahhab yet.
> 
> You didn't address any of the facts above. Plus show me my fake news quote.
> 
> Wait and see what? What should we expect? The camel archer invasion of Turkey? Iran? Qatar? What?


Trolling will get you nowhere here..just try to understand that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Trolling ill get you nowhere here..just try to understand that..



Says the master troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

925boy said:


> Do you actually believe the UN security council will vote to sanction Qatar?offcourse not,so this "danger" you talk abput is just a big hypothetical. Who can the saudis subdue these days even?i kind of feel bad for them. A boss with weak authority. Also if SA thinks every arab country should and will cut ties with iran,they should know thats a dream that will never materialize


See post #1470
Qatar is implementing the demands under the cover of the US..most likely hoping for a veto in the UN security council..

"The US State Department will direct officials at the Qatari Attorney General's Office to monitor Qatar's implementation of the agreement signed by US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson with his Qatari counterpart Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdul Rahman Al-Thani, which aims to "stop and fight terrorism financing ." Reuters learned from Western officials in a Gulf state and other US officials."

http://www.bbc.com/arabic/live/40666929

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> See post #1470
> Qatar is implementing the demands under the cover of the US..most likely hoping for a veto in the UN security council..



Did Qatar accept any original of the 13 demands by Saudi Arabia?

Closing AJ, closing the Turkish military base, cutting ties with Iran etc


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Did Qatar accept any original of the 13 demands by Saudi Arabia?
> 
> Closing AJ, closing the Turkish military base, cutting ties with Iran etc


I have provided you with credible articles about the closing of AJ, the intent was different than what was reported in the demands.. They did not ask for the closure of the Turkish military base, rather for transforming it to an air base..neither did they ask for cutting all relation with Iran, they put the emphasis on the commercial relationships with no military ties..
The demands seemed extreme, but in reality they were quite moderate..

The most important demand though was the stopping of terrorism financing and ideology (two very important pilons of the IMAFT) which is being implemented now as we speak under the US supervision..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> I have provided you with credible articles about the closing of AJ, the intent was different than what was reported in the demands.. They did not ask for the closure of the Turkish military base, rather for transforming it to an air base..neither did they ask for cutting all relation with Iran, they put the emphasis on the commercial relationships with no military ties..
> The demands seemed extreme, but in reality they were quite moderate..



We are not idiots you know...

Here is the list. I imagine Guardian are majoosis to?

theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/23/close-al-jazeera-saudi-arabia-issues-qatar-with-13-demands-to-end-blockade

*1 - Curb diplomatic ties with Iran* and close its diplomatic missions there. Expel members of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards and cut off any joint military cooperation with Iran. Only trade and commerce with Iran that complies with US and international sanctions will be permitted.
*
3 - Shut down al-Jazeera* and its affiliate stations.

5 - Immediately *terminate the Turkish military presence* in Qatar and end any joint military cooperation with Turkey inside Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> We are not idiots you know...
> 
> Here is the list. I imagine Guardian are majoosis to?
> 
> theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/23/close-al-jazeera-saudi-arabia-issues-qatar-with-13-demands-to-end-blockade
> 
> *1 - Curb diplomatic ties with Iran* and close its diplomatic missions there. Expel members of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards and cut off any joint military cooperation with Iran. Only trade and commerce with Iran that complies with US and international sanctions will be permitted.
> *
> 3 - Shut down al-Jazeera* and its affiliate stations.
> 
> 5 - Immediately *terminate the Turkish military presence* in Qatar and end any joint military cooperation with Turkey inside Qatar.


These demands were interpreted differently afterwards..you must have seen the other more moderate interpretations from the US.. I do agree that the original demands were harsh and almost impossible to implement by Qatar..and that was the aim..it looks like some Trump's art of negotiations covered in a lot of chaos.. like the contradictions with the foreign US secretary.. but at the end this is what we see as a beginning:
*
Reuters: US officials will monitor Doha implementation of the "fight against terrorism"*

"The US State Department will direct officials at the Qatari Attorney General's Office to monitor Qatar's implementation of the agreement signed by US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson with his Qatari counterpart Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdul Rahman Al-Thani, which aims to * "stop and fight terrorism financing."* Reuters learned from Western officials in a Gulf state and other US officials."

http://www.bbc.com/arabic/live/40666929

And:*

Emir of Qatar issues decree to amend anti-terrorism law
https://arabic.cnn.com/middle-east/2017/07/20/qatar-tamim-terrorism-law-reform#315 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Basically not addressing any of the points. Backtracking by calling it "wasnt meant that way". Abit like how Wahhabi shaykhs interpret everything differently from mainstream Sunnis and say "this was meant differently" lol.

Turkish base is still open, AJ not shut, still have ties with Iran

Amend terrorism law, a bit like climate change agreements, everyone signs it in reality has little to no value.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Asghar1234 said:


> *Every sane person must support Qatar against Saudi, Emirati devil regimes*
> 
> *Saudis are getting weak day by day*


Iran accused Qatar of building a radar as an act of war last December and it was accusing Qatar of supporting terrorists against bashar al Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Turkish sources*: Erdogan changes the goal of his visit from mediation to maintaining good relations with Saudi Arabia and the UAE, and not to harm Turkey's commercial interests.


*Erdogan*: We love the Saudis, the Emiratis and the rest of the Gulf as well as the Qataris







Erdogan noted that political problems are temporary, while economic relations are long-term and lasting .

"We expect GCC investors, whom we consider brothers, to choose long-term relationships, and Turkey is their second home and will continue to be."

"God willing, we are confident that we will not have to talk about these issues as the crisis in the region ends, which I think has entered the turning point to a complete solution ."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> *Turkish sources*: Erdogan changes the goal of his visit from mediation to maintaining good relations with Saudi Arabia and the UAE, and not to harm Turkey's commercial interests.


The MB king has his days numbered...even though, a new contingent of Turkish soldiers landed in Qatar, the reason the coalition of the anti Jazeera, decided that Qatar is a tough cookie to swallow and it was time to drop their skeevies, and sign on the dotted line with a Vaseline pen.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> *Turkish sources*: Erdogan changes the goal of his visit from mediation to maintaining good relations with Saudi Arabia and the UAE, and not to harm Turkey's commercial interests.
> 
> 
> *Erdogan*: We love the Saudis, the Emiratis and the rest of the Gulf as well as the Qataris
> 
> View attachment 413351
> 
> 
> Erdogan noted that political problems are temporary, while economic relations are long-term and lasting .
> 
> "We expect GCC investors, whom we consider brothers, to choose long-term relationships, and Turkey is their second home and will continue to be."
> 
> "God willing, we are confident that we will not have to talk about these issues as the crisis in the region ends, which I think has entered the turning point of a complete solution ."



WOW. Those words will surely hurt 2-3 Turkish Erdogan worshippers on this forum. Let's leave it at that.

*Qatar ready for dialogue, says emir in televised address*

Arab News | Published — Saturday 22 July 2017




Emir of Qatar Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani. (AP)

DOHA: Qatar’s Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani said in a televised speech on Friday that Doha is ready for dialogue to resolve a diplomatic crisis with neighboring Gulf countries so long as his country’s sovereignty is respected.
“We are open to dialogue to resolve the outstanding problems,” so long as Qatar’s “sovereignty is respected,” he said. “The time has come for us to spare the people from the political differences between the governments.”
The Qatari emir valued Kuwait’s mediation and the support of other countries for the efforts, including the US, Turkey and Germany.
He criticized the closure of the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem and expressed solidarity with the Palestinian people.
The Qatari emir claimed that life in his country was continuing as normal since the Anti-Terror Quartet, comprising Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Bahrain and Egypt, severed diplomatic and travel ties with it last month.
“As you know, life in Qatar life goes on normally,” he added.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1132881/middle-east

And we the Arab nation, people and in particular citizens of the Arabian Peninsula are and always will be ready to ensure and work towards a healthy brotherly and sisterly relationship regardless of what the existing rulers are up to on both sides. This ground reality will never change.

To all non-Arabs here or elsewhere that try to create hostility between brotherly people, meddle in affairs that do not concern you or troll here on PDF, here is something that you should have in mind:

The Emperor of Byzantine sent a letter to Muawiya in hopes of sowing more dispute and hatred among the Muslims. The letter read as follows:​
"From Caesar of Rome to Muawiya,

We've come to know of what has occurred between you and Ali, and we see that you are more fitting for the Caliphate and so if you wish I will send you an army which will retrieve for you the head of Ali."

and so Muawiya replied to him saying,

"From Muawiya to Hercules,

Two brothers disputing so what right do you have to intervene? If you don't keep quiet I will send you an army its forerunners near you while its rearmost near me, to retrieve your head which I would then give to Ali."​
Nothing more to add, I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Hopefully the propaganda station Al-Jazeera is shut down.


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


> *Erdogan*: We love the Saudis, the Emiratis and the rest of the Gulf as well as the Qataris


President Erdogan loves so much, so good.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

LOL Saif Al Camel and SC is getting happy over this mysterious "source" and posting a correspondence form 1000+ years ago, different time and totally different people but anyway we are not Byzantine, we totally ravaged Arabia dont forget that.

Nothing to see here, its funny the Saudi lovers get happy at this "Turkish source", Turkey never said anything contrary, it always maintained that the base is not against KSA but for its interests. It is like a little kid (Qatar) calling on a older kid (Turkey) to handle a smaller bully (Saudi). And the older kid saying "My eye is on you, it is for your best interest you behave however I want to be friends with you to". This is how politics is played.

America "supports" Turkey while supporting YPG/PKK, Europe trades with Russia while trying to de-stabilise it. Saudi calls Qatar "brothers" while trying to starve it, Turkey calls Saudi "brothers" while moving against it. Nothing to see here.

Facts on the ground still is Turkish military base is in Qatar and getting bigger by the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Fenasi Kerim said:


> LOL Saif Al Camel and SC is getting happy over this mysterious "source" and posting a correspondence form 1000+ years ago, different time and totally different people but anyway we are not Byzantine, we totally ravaged Arabia dont forget that.
> 
> Nothing to see here, its funny the Saudi lovers get happy at this "Turkish source", Turkey never said anything contrary, it always maintained that the base is not against KSA but for its interests. It is like a little kid (Qatar) calling on a older kid (Turkey) to handle a smaller bully (Saudi). And the older kid saying "My eye is on you, it is for your best interest you behave however I want to be friends with you to". This is how politics is played.
> 
> America "supports" Turkey while supporting YPG/PKK, Europe trades with Russia while trying to de-stabilise it. Saudi calls Qatar "brothers" while trying to starve it, Turkey calls Saudi "brothers" while moving against it. Nothing to see here.
> 
> Facts on the ground still is Turkish military base is in Qatar and getting bigger by the day.



You have some quite interesting imaginary "facts" my Turkified and enslaved Anatoli. Do you want to reread the words of your "Sultan" (nice Arabic title) once again, kawli?

Don't forget the Battle of Al Wajbah.







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Al_Wajbah

Ended your 15 year old presence in what is today Qatar. Now you are worshipping the people in power whose great-great-grandfathers slaughtered your enlisted peasant army who fought for your conquerors (Ottoman family - originally impoverished nomads from modern-day Turkmenistan that conquered your ancestral land and Turkified your people along with a few other tribes, LOL) glory.

Your irrelevant 171 big and tiny military base (approved by the US) is totally irrelevant when the US has its largest military base in the region which is home to 20.000 soldiers in the same tiny Qatar. Wake up from your fantasy sleep and rather worry about the US creating a Kurdistan next to your borders which you cannot do anything about other than crying while you are flooded by millions of Syrian refugees who will surely enrich your society. Get off from your horse (you do not have the world famous Arabia horses) but rather donkeys.

So Fenasi The Donkey should go worry about matters were he is even remotely relevant and mind his own business and take notice from the quotes that Saif Al-Arab posted. You have been barking too much Turkified Anatoli. Return to your Kebab shop somewhere in Sheffield in the UK that your parents escaped to.

Maybe you should close the Incirlik Air Base to the US, NATO and even KSA before barking.

https://www.ft.com/content/059d3690-dbb5-11e5-98fd-06d75973fe09

“The aerial elements of the United States, Germany, Denmark, Qatar and Saudi Arabia are deployed at the İncirlik base as part of the fight against Daesh,” Çavuşoğlu said answering a parliamentary question on the foreign use of the air base located close the border with Turkey.

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/fi...-fm-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=104909&NewsCatID=510

As I said mind your own business when brothers have a dispute (regimes in power not the people). A dispute that will be solved moreover. KSA is the one pulling the strings in the GCC/Arabian Peninsula. That will never change. You should worry about the upcoming Kurdistan, Armenia and such likes, donkey boy.

A little reminder:

*Qatar ready for dialogue, says emir in televised address*

Arab News | Published — Saturday 22 July 2017




Emir of Qatar Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani. (AP)

DOHA: Qatar’s Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani said in a televised speech on Friday that Doha is ready for dialogue to resolve a diplomatic crisis with neighboring Gulf countries so long as his country’s sovereignty is respected.
“We are open to dialogue to resolve the outstanding problems,” so long as Qatar’s “sovereignty is respected,” he said. “The time has come for us to spare the people from the political differences between the governments.”
The Qatari emir valued Kuwait’s mediation and the support of other countries for the efforts, including the US, Turkey and Germany.
He criticized the closure of the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem and expressed solidarity with the Palestinian people.
The Qatari emir claimed that life in his country was continuing as normal since the Anti-Terror Quartet, comprising Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Bahrain and Egypt, severed diplomatic and travel ties with it last month.
“As you know, life in Qatar life goes on normally,” he added.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1132881/middle-east

And we the Arab nation, people and in particular citizens of the Arabian Peninsula are and always will be ready to ensure and work towards a healthy brotherly and sisterly relationship regardless of what the existing rulers are up to on both sides. This ground reality will never change.

To all non-Arabs here or elsewhere that try to create hostility between brotherly people, meddle in affairs that do not concern you or troll here on PDF, here is something that you should have in mind:

The Emperor of Byzantine sent a letter to Muawiya in hopes of sowing more dispute and hatred among the Muslims. The letter read as follows:

"From Caesar of Rome to Muawiya,

We've come to know of what has occurred between you and Ali, and we see that you are more fitting for the Caliphate and so if you wish I will send you an army which will retrieve for you the head of Ali."

and so Muawiya replied to him saying,

"From Muawiya to Hercules,

Two brothers disputing so what right do you have to intervene? If you don't keep quiet I will send you an army its forerunners near you while its rearmost near me, to retrieve your head which I would then give to Ali."

Nothing more to add, I believe.

Also don't forget that it is your leader that is coming to our region and visiting KSA as the last nation on his trip. You can imagine what he is going to do there, especially considering his recent spanking and humiliation from Germany.

*King Salman to hold talks with Erdogan*
GHAZANFAR ALI KHAN | Published — Sunday 23 July 2017





In this February 15, 2017 file photo, Saudi King Salman and Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan hold talks in Riyadh. The two leaders are to hold talks Sunday in Jeddah to discuss regional issues, including the Qatar crisis. (SPA)

RIYADH: Key regional issues, including the Qatar crisis, will top the agenda of wide-ranging talks on Sunday between King Salman and Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan in Jeddah.
The focus of the talks will be relations among Gulf countries. The leaders are also expected to exchange views on regional and international issues, and offer solutions to end regional tensions.
Erdogan’s “first stop will be Jeddah on Sunday,” said Turkish Ambassador Yunus Demirer, who flew to the city on Saturday to prepare for the presidential visit.
Erdogan “will then depart for Kuwait and later Qatar to meet Kuwaiti Emir Sheikh Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Sabah and Qatari Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani,” the envoy added.
Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Egypt and Bahrain last month cut diplomatic ties with Qatar and issued 13 wide-ranging demands to lift the embargo, including the closure of a Turkish military base in the emirate.
Regarding Erdogan’s visit to the Kingdom, Turkey’s presidential spokesman Ibrahim Kalin said: “Turkey has adopted a constructive role since the onset of the Qatar crisis, and called for negotiations toward a resolution through dialogue.”
Kalin added: “Erdogan and the leaders of the Gulf will also discuss bilateral relations and other regional issues such as Iraq, Syria, terrorism, Palestine and Al-Aqsa Mosque.
“It is unacceptable to try to surround Al-Aqsa Mosque on security grounds, install metal detectors and block Palestinians and Arabs or other Muslims from entering there.
“We call on all sides, the Arab world, Europe, the US and the international community to raise their voice on this issue.”

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1133531/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hexciter



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Look guys the Arab troll is back lol. 

Don't forget how we destroyed the Saudi state and beheaded the dog Abdul Wahhab and your emir lol


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Look guys the Arab troll is back lol.
> 
> Don't forget how we destroyed the Saudi state and beheaded the dog Abdul Wahhab and your emir lol



Can't answer all the facts that I humiliated you with, Turkified Anatoli donkey?

Really? Is that why the First, Second and Third (current KSA) survived and grow even larger and more powerful while your former foreign conquerors and slave-masters (Ottomans) have been dead, buried and thrown to the dustbin of history for 100 years now?

Muhammad ibn Abdul-Wahhab al-Tamimi died in 1794. He died a natural death.

As for "we" unless you are an Hijazi Arab or an Egyptian Arab, you did not destroy anything.

Now conform to the reality and mind your own business, kawli. Go save your Russified and Russian-controlled "brothers" in Kazakhstan and Uzbekistan. The actual Turks that you can't even communicate with, LOL.

Be a good puppy and wait until your master has visited King Salman at his palace in Jeddah.

Enough of your braying in this thread and elsewhere Arab-obsessed donkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The camel rider is back, hip hip falafel, hip hip falafel.

How many times you been banned now? 10+?

You really ruin the quality of every thread you join.


----------



## The SC

*388 Saudi companies are about to exit the Qatari market





*


----------



## The SC

# *Sky_news*

# Trump: In the next 24 hours, I will give my opinion regarding the militias of the Lebanese Party

# ⁧ Trump ⁩: ⁧ # The Party of God is a threat to the entire Middle East

⁧ ⁩ # ⁧ Trump ⁩: I will not leave ⁧ # lion ⁩ unpunished as did ⁧ # Obama ⁩


President Trump says that if Obama crosses the red line in Syria, Russia would not be Russia or Iran in this country.


----------



## Hexciter

Saudi Arabia Must Realize It Can’t Win the Feud with Qatar

Qatar has already circumvented the Saudi blockade

PATRICK N. THEROS
JUL 26, 2017 4:09 PM EDT

The confrontation between Qatar and its three immediate neighbors has hit a wall. Efforts by Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, ably supported by Secretary of Defense James Mattis and Senate Foreign Relations Chairman Bob Corker has partly offset the President’s early ardent support of Saudi Arabia and its friends. The likelihood of President Trump overruling his Secretaries of Defense and State seems increasingly remote.

Absent a Washington surprise, the current measures against Qatar will not force Doha to cave. Closing air, sea and land access to Qatar caused only temporary pain. More than 90 percent of what Qatar imported from its neighbours were goods in transit from other suppliers. Qatar surprised observers — and perhaps even its own people — at the apparently seamless manner by which it found alternative routes and sources for everything it imports. It may cost more, but it works. Even if the crisis is soon resolved, most Qatari entities will prefer to make the new flows permanent rather than again become dependent on their neighbors. Similarly, Qatar’s Central Bank found workarounds to counteract attempts by the UAE financial sector to disrupt Qatari riyal transactions. In short, all else remaining equal, Qatar should be able to sustain the new state of affairs indefinitely into the future.

What next? The signing of an agreement between Qatar and the United States to fight terrorism financing put that particular ball into the neighbours’ court. Qatar can reasonably insist the others sign the same agreements with the United States. Saudi Arabia will find that an impossible condition, if past performance is any indication. Reducing the 13-point ultimatum to six slightly vaguer demands does not appear to have fazed Doha, while world opinion remains mesmerized by the original impossible set of demands.

The neighbors have few options to change Qatar’s calculations. Direct military force would bring catastrophic consequences for all. Imposing a naval and air blockade would be as dangerous. It would run the risk of direct confrontation with Iran, not to speak of the disruption of vital natural gas deliveries worldwide. Would they be desperate enough to attempt to assassinate the current leadership in Qatar? Surely not; even if successful, the neighbours would suffer huge international opprobrium — without any certainty that the Al-Thani family would find a new ruler more amenable to surrender.

The neighbours also have few economic options for turning the screws. Stopping existing imports of Qatari natural gas to the UAE and Egypt would hurt those countries, while Qatar Petroleum and its partners could easily find other markets. Withdrawing UAE and Saudi deposits from Qatari banks would hurt liquidity but only for a short time. With $40 billion in Central Bank reserves (not counting gold holdings) Qatar can easily sustain the riyal peg without need to touch Qatar Investment Authority’s $300 billion plus in foreign assets. The full-throated but poorly disguised smear campaign, launched by the new “Saudi Arabian Public Relations Committee” in the U.S. has done more damage to the reputation of the neighbors than to that of the intended victim.

The UAE, in the meantime, realizing that depriving its sports-crazed citizens of televised international soccer games was a dangerous step too far, quietly decided to allow BeIN, the Aljazeera-owned worldwide sports channel, an exemption from the general embargo on the parent company. This gesture to sports fans notwithstanding, the leadership in Abu Dhabi and Riyadh have boxed themselves in. Concessions at this stage would damage national amour propre to an unacceptable degree.

Without a dramatic game-changer, this stand-off will persist into the indefinite future. However, Riyadh needs a solution. The attempts by the Saudi leadership to reform the country’s economy created resentment among those who benefit from the existing system. The military adventure on Yemen has turned bad. Now the regime faces the potential embarrassment of failing to bring a tiny country, which the Saudi leadership view with ill-disguised contempt, to heel.

As of this writing, the only way out of this impasse remains the proposal by U.S. Secretary of State Tillerson. The question of terrorism financing can be resolved through bilateral arrangements between the U.S. and the GCC countries. Other issues need to be resolved through quiet mediation and negotiation, while all parties find a way to issue statements grandiloquent enough to let them stand down, while still claiming victory.

http://amp.timeinc.net/time/4872857/saudi-arabia-qatar-patrick-theros/?source=dam


----------



## The SC

The CNN report on Qatar's relationship with terrorism three years ago.








Fenasi Kerim said:


> LOL Saif Al Camel and SC is getting happy over this mysterious "source" and posting a correspondence form 1000+ years ago, different time and totally different people but anyway we are not Byzantine, we totally ravaged Arabia dont forget that.
> 
> Nothing to see here, its funny the Saudi lovers get happy at this "Turkish source", Turkey never said anything contrary, it always maintained that the base is not against KSA but for its interests. It is like a little kid (Qatar) calling on a older kid (Turkey) to handle a smaller bully (Saudi). And the older kid saying "My eye is on you, it is for your best interest you behave however I want to be friends with you to". This is how politics is played.
> 
> America "supports" Turkey while supporting YPG/PKK, Europe trades with Russia while trying to de-stabilise it. Saudi calls Qatar "brothers" while trying to starve it, Turkey calls Saudi "brothers" while moving against it. Nothing to see here.
> 
> Facts on the ground still is Turkish military base is in Qatar and getting bigger by the day.


Actually the Arabs did put the Mongol Ottomans back to their real size after finding out that they were not fit for khilafa.. and not worth the trust they put in them.. rebellions started all over the place and Europe made the final blow.. that is how Arabs got their revenge on unworthy leaders who tried to send Islam and Muslims back to Jahilia..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

We have to go on without Qatar; a conservative Gulf monarchy, in totally anachronistic place. Promoting policies & values it does not practice.

*د. أنور قرقاش*‏حساب موثّق @*AnwarGargash*


----------



## flamer84

The SC said:


> We have to go on without Qatar; a conservative Gulf monarchy, in totally anachronistic place. Promoting policies & values it does not practice.
> 
> *د. أنور قرقاش*‏حساب موثّق @*AnwarGargash*


Lucky for us,the other GCC monarchies are so liberal and progressive. ...


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Actually the Arabs did put the Mongol Ottomans back to their real size after finding out that they were not fit for khilafa.. and not worth the trust they put in them.. rebellions started all over the place and Europe made the final blow.. that is how Arabs got their revenge on unworthy leaders who tried to send Islam and Muslims back to Jahilia..



Mongol Ottomans lol. You obviously dont know how charitable the Ottomans were to the Arabs to the extend some Turks even criticise the Ottomans.

And the British did most of your fighting, dont claim victory off the backs of others. You only sold one ruler for another.

What stopped you Arabs from establishing the Khalifate and bringing us back to "enlightenment"  I am not talking about IS.


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Mongol Ottomans lol. You obviously dont know how charitable the Ottomans were to the Arabs to the extend some Turks even criticise the Ottomans.
> 
> And the British did most of your fighting, dont claim victory off the backs of others. You only sold one ruler for another.
> 
> What stopped you Arabs from establishing the Khalifate and bringing us back to "enlightenment"  I am not talking about IS.


You should revise your history books to find out who has been charitable to the other..Arabs put you there in accordance with Islamic fairness..
There is a good saying in Arabic: If one honours the honorable he owns him, if one honours the lame he rebels
إن أكمرمت الكريم ملكته وإن أكرمت اللئيم تمردا

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The other face of Doha Qatar:


----------



## Aramagedon

Worthy articles:

http://smoloko.com/?p=10868

http://smoloko.com/?p=6528

Highly recommend to watch all of these videos to know freemason Jews and Americans more:































https://youtu.be/toU3qIR8xgw

*Trump* [the greatest] *freemason*: search this on youtube

-----------------

Shocking facts about origin and crimes of suadi royal family:

www.therichest.com/shocking/15-dark-facts-about-saudi-arabias-royal-family

www.shoah.org.uk/2012/08/19/saudi-royal-family-is-jewish-king-and-prince-are-all-jew


----------



## Hexciter

The SC said:


> You should revise your history books to find out who has been charitable to the other..Arabs put you there in accordance with Islamic fairness..
> There is a good saying in Arabic: If one honours the honorable he owns him, if one honours the lame he rebels
> إن أكمرمت الكريم ملكته وإن أكرمت اللئيم تمردا
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The other face of Doha Qatar:
> 
> View attachment 414815
> 
> 
> View attachment 414816
> 
> 
> View attachment 414817
> 
> 
> View attachment 414818
> 
> 
> View attachment 414819



Do a little PDF research before!

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/poverty-in-saudia.375321/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> You should revise your history books to find out who has been charitable to the other..Arabs put you there in accordance with Islamic fairness..
> There is a good saying in Arabic: If one honours the honorable he owns him, if one honours the lame he rebels
> إن أكمرمت الكريم ملكته وإن أكرمت اللئيم تمردا
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The other face of Doha Qatar:
> 
> View attachment 414815
> 
> 
> View attachment 414816
> 
> 
> View attachment 414817
> 
> 
> View attachment 414818
> 
> 
> View attachment 414819



You didnt put anyone anywhere, only delusional Arabs like you think that the rest are angry the Turks took it from them. Look we talked about this already, lets not go into the ways Turks ruled Arabs for centuries again.

The pictures you posted... many parts of Saudi Arabia look similar, you obviously have no clue.

Hows the blockade coming along, has Qatar surrendered to your demands yet? still a no? lol


----------



## bsruzm

Al Balad TV: "What is the reason of fight against Qatar?" Ask an Egyptian speaker then another Egyptian, a political expert explains that "Qatar claims to stand by Palestine but they stand by Israel" and the Egyptian speaker says "Just like in Egypt."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

link haha

btw

Leave the arabs alone let them do their own thing. If they think these recent weapon deals will get them further as a country then thts the way it is. Israel will always have the upper hand against them simply because the US protects them and they have their own nukes. Turkey should keep a healthy distance to these arab nations trade with them engage with them in cultural exchanges, apply the same thing to jews and persians. I think thats the most sane policy. Staying at healthy distance to everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> You didnt put anyone anywhere, only delusional Arabs like you think that the rest are angry the Turks took it from them. Look we talked about this already, lets not go into the ways Turks ruled Arabs for centuries again.
> 
> The pictures you posted... many parts of Saudi Arabia look similar, you obviously have no clue.
> 
> Hows the blockade coming along, has Qatar surrendered to your demands yet? still a no? lol


Show us those similar pictures in KSA then..
You like to twist facts, look at your language, religion and way of life.. its all Arab.. you can not change history who ruled whom to suite your damaged ego..
Qatar is the looser at the end.. what can you do about it?



Hexciter said:


> Do a little PDF research before!
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/poverty-in-saudia.375321/


Saudi Arabia is taking care of that.. illegal immigrants.. see posts #6, #13 and so on..

On the other hand:
*Two thirds of children live in poverty in Turkey: Report*
*http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tw...eport.aspx?pageID=238&nid=65461&NewsCatID=341*
*Turkey's poverty figures look bad for ruling AKP*
*http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/originals/2015/05/turkey-official-poverty-figures-corner-government.html*
How many articles do you want?

OT:
Urgent : The Central Bank of Qatar (CBE) reserve has been reduced by 30%

https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/aswaq/...10-4-مليار-دولار-من-احتياطياتها-خلال-شهر.html


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Show us those similar pictures in KSA then..
> You like to twist facts, look at your language, religion and way of life.. its all Arab.. you can not change history who ruled whom to suite your damaged ego..
> Qatar is the looser at the end.. what can you do about it?
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia is taking care of that.. illegal immigrants.. see posts #6, #13 and so on..
> 
> On the other hand:
> *Two thirds of children live in poverty in Turkey: Report*
> *http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tw...eport.aspx?pageID=238&nid=65461&NewsCatID=341*
> *Turkey's poverty figures look bad for ruling AKP*
> *http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/originals/2015/05/turkey-official-poverty-figures-corner-government.html*
> How many articles do you want?
> 
> OT:
> Urgent : The Central Bank of Qatar (CBE) reserve has been reduced by 30%
> 
> https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/aswaq/banks/2017/07/30/قطر-تفق10-4-مليار-دولار-من-احتياطياتها-خلال-شهر.html



I am glad my language and religion doesn't have anything to do with your backward wahhabism.

Ive been to Saudi, UAE and Qatar, seen it with my own eyes, do a Google search read some articles outside of Al Arabiya.

Every country has poverty, your shot at Qatar was cheap.

You are a retard, done trying to talk to you.


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> You are a retard, done trying to talk to you.
> 
> Ive been to Saudi, UAE and Qatar, seen it with my own eyes, do a Google search read some articles outside of Al Arabiya.
> 
> Every country has poverty, your shot at Qatar was cheap.


Glad you saw Retard written on your front while looking at a mirror.. Qatar has the highest per capita income in world and still have Qataris living in those conditions just like turkey.. KSA has more than 10 000 000 expats with at least a million or two as illegals..
I have Saudi friends and family who saw only hatred and envy in Turkish eyes when they visited there.. So you eyes content is already known in the GCC..


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Glad you saw Retard written on your front while looking at a mirror.. Qatar has the highest per capita income in world and still have Qataris living in those conditions just like turkey.. KSA has more than 10 000 000 expats with at least a million or two as illegals..
> I have Saudi friends and family who saw only hatred and envy in Turkish eyes when they visited there.. So you eyes content is already known in the GCC..



Outside Mecca and Medina for religious purposes no one visits the crap hole KSA, same cant be said for UAE and Qatar.

Turks envy the barren wastelands of Saudi? nice joke dude. Where as Saudi's flock to Turkey for holidays lol.

You make so much sh*t up even you dont believe it.


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Outside Mecca and Medina for religious purposes no one visits the crap hole KSA, same cant be said for UAE and Qatar.
> 
> Turks envy the barren wastelands of Saudi? nice joke dude. Where as Saudi's flock to Turkey for holidays lol.
> 
> You make so much sh*t up even you dont believe it.


I am stating the truth you'll come to see it with your own eyes..Have you visited Riyadh? you are just projecting your shortcomings and full of crap opinions.. So who is making things up? you visited and saw with full of Sh*t eyes.. who can blame you then!


----------



## Hexciter

Saudi Arabia claimed that Qatar was a request for the internationalization of the Kaaba. This request was described by Saudi Arabia as "the act of war against the Kingdom of Saudi".

Suudi Arabistan: "Bu bir savaş ilanıdır"
http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/bu-bir-savas-ilanidir-40535527

ME heating up again! So it's time to heating up the conversations in the forum! [emoji6]


----------



## The SC

Hexciter said:


> Saudi Arabia claimed that Qatar was a request for the internationalization of the Kaaba. This request was described by Saudi Arabia as "the act of war against the Kingdom of Saudi".
> 
> Suudi Arabistan: "Bu bir savaş ilanıdır"
> http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/bu-bir-savas-ilanidir-40535527
> 
> ME heating up again! So it's time to heating up the conversations in the forum! [emoji6]


Qatar is talking in the name of Usrael.. now it will have the whole Muslim world as enemy.. very smart demand indeed by putting its feet in deep trouble..

*Al-Jubeir: Qatar's request for the internationalization of holy places is a declaration of war
*
This came after Qatar has complained about Hadj.. and the statement for the internationalization of Al Haramein came from the Qatari National Human Rights Commission*..


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891771770797215744*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hexciter

Qatar rejected the proposal of "conditional dialogue" that four Arab countries (Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates, Egypt and Bahrain) sent to remove the blockade. Qatar Foreign Minister Sheikh Mohammad bin Abdurrahman al-Sani said that the blockade against their country meant violation of international law.

Katar'dan 4 Arap ülkesinin 'şartlı diyalog' teklifine ret
http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/katardan-4-arap-ulkesinin-sartli-diyalog-teklifine-ret-40535977


----------



## Aramagedon

*80% of Yemen children in need of immediate aid: UN
*
By Afp11:06 BST 26 Jul 2017, updated 11:06 BST 26 Jul 2017







A Yemeni child, suspected of being infected with cholera, receives treatment at a hospital in Sanaa on May 15, 2017

A vicious combination of war, cholera and hunger has left 80 percent of Yemeni children in desperate need of aid, the United Nations said on Wednesday.

"Nearly 80 percent of Yemen's children need immediate humanitarian assistance," the executive directors of three UN agencies said in a joint statement released at the end of a two-day visit.

"Nearly two million Yemeni children are acutely malnourished. Malnutrition makes them more susceptible to cholera. Disease creates more malnutrition.

"A vicious combination."

More than two years of fighting between Yemen's Saudi-backed government and Shiite rebels allied with Iran have destroyed much of the country's infrastructure and left millions at risk of famine.

The country also faces "the world's worst cholera outbreak in the midst of the world's largest humanitarian crisis", with the number of cases expected to reach 600,000 by the end of the year, the agency directors said.

The directors of the World Health Organization, the UN Children's Fund and the World Food Programme toured both government- and rebel-held areas during their visit.

They said they saw "children who can barely gather the strength to breathe" and vital infrastructure damaged or destroyed.

International donors pledged $2.1 billion in aid at a conference earlier this year but only a third of it has been disbursed, the United Nations said earlier this month.






A Yemeni child suspected of being infected with cholera is checked by a doctor at a makeshift hospital operated by Doctors Without Borders in the Abs district of Hajjah province on July 16, 2017

The shortfall has forced aid agencies to redirect their limited resources towards fighting cholera, leaving communities at greater risk of malnutrition.

The war in Yemen has killed more than 8,000 people and wounded 44,500 since Saudi Arabia and its allies joined the conflict in March 2015.

The Saudi-led coalition has imposed a sea and air blockade of rebel-held territory, allowing in only limited UN-supervised deliveries of basic goods.

The cholera outbreak has already claimed 1,900 lives since April with 400,000 suspected cases across the country, according to the UN and the International Committee of the Red Cross.

The agency chiefs said prognoses had improved as "more than 99 percent of people who are sick with suspected cholera and who can access health services are now surviving".

www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/afp/article-4731508/80-Yemen-children-need-immediate-aid-UN.html

Sudis are the most criminal people ever on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

2800 said:


> *80% of Yemen children in need of immediate aid: UN
> *
> By Afp11:06 BST 26 Jul 2017, updated 11:06 BST 26 Jul 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Yemeni child, suspected of being infected with cholera, receives treatment at a hospital in Sanaa on May 15, 2017
> 
> A vicious combination of war, cholera and hunger has left 80 percent of Yemeni children in desperate need of aid, the United Nations said on Wednesday.
> 
> "Nearly 80 percent of Yemen's children need immediate humanitarian assistance," the executive directors of three UN agencies said in a joint statement released at the end of a two-day visit.
> 
> "Nearly two million Yemeni children are acutely malnourished. Malnutrition makes them more susceptible to cholera. Disease creates more malnutrition.
> 
> "A vicious combination."
> 
> More than two years of fighting between Yemen's Saudi-backed government and Shiite rebels allied with Iran have destroyed much of the country's infrastructure and left millions at risk of famine.
> 
> The country also faces "the world's worst cholera outbreak in the midst of the world's largest humanitarian crisis", with the number of cases expected to reach 600,000 by the end of the year, the agency directors said.
> 
> The directors of the World Health Organization, the UN Children's Fund and the World Food Programme toured both government- and rebel-held areas during their visit.
> 
> They said they saw "children who can barely gather the strength to breathe" and vital infrastructure damaged or destroyed.
> 
> International donors pledged $2.1 billion in aid at a conference earlier this year but only a third of it has been disbursed, the United Nations said earlier this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Yemeni child suspected of being infected with cholera is checked by a doctor at a makeshift hospital operated by Doctors Without Borders in the Abs district of Hajjah province on July 16, 2017
> 
> The shortfall has forced aid agencies to redirect their limited resources towards fighting cholera, leaving communities at greater risk of malnutrition.
> 
> The war in Yemen has killed more than 8,000 people and wounded 44,500 since Saudi Arabia and its allies joined the conflict in March 2015.
> 
> The Saudi-led coalition has imposed a sea and air blockade of rebel-held territory, allowing in only limited UN-supervised deliveries of basic goods.
> 
> The cholera outbreak has already claimed 1,900 lives since April with 400,000 suspected cases across the country, according to the UN and the International Committee of the Red Cross.
> 
> The agency chiefs said prognoses had improved as "more than 99 percent of people who are sick with suspected cholera and who can access health services are now surviving".
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/afp/article-4731508/80-Yemen-children-need-immediate-aid-UN.html
> 
> Sudis are the most criminal people ever on earth.


*Yemen Watch - News, Updates & Discussions. *
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/yemen-watch-news-updates-discussions.366699/


----------



## The SC

For the first time *Al Jazeera in Qatar # expose the Qatari defense minister and reveal his betrayal of the Arab alliance in Yemen* #. 

@amjadt25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893004156318961664


----------



## The SC

Financial Times: *UAE boycott of European banks due to Qatar funds

Qatar grants citizens of 80 countries the right to enter its territories without a visa.. to activate tourism.
*
Moody's: *Qatar government's ability to support its banks 'weak'*


----------



## beast89

has tiny Qatar been defeated yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Sameh Shukri: Egypt has informed the European Union of rejecting any "compromises" with Doha

25 July 2017*





Foreign Minister Sameh Shoukry, Federica Mugreni and Johannes Han



Egypt on Tuesday told the European Union that the Arab countries, which are anti-terrorism advocates funded by Qatar, will not accept a compromise in the ongoing diplomatic crisis since the beginning of last June.

Foreign Minister Sameh Shoukry, after talks with EU Foreign Minister Federica Mugereny in Brussels, said Qatar must accept all requests from Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and the UAE.

"It is impossible to reach compromises with any form of terrorism," Shokri told a news conference. "We can not compromise or engage in any form of negotiation." Only when Qatar takes the necessary measures in the direction of Accepting to be a partner in the war against terrorism, the crisis will be resolved. "


----------



## The SC

*Kuwait's Al-Qabas newspaper said there was a "serious solution" to the Gulf crisis, based on a road map leading to a comprehensive truce with "guarantees".

It pointed out that "there are guarantees to be provided to the parties to the crisis by Kuwait and the US - Europe together if necessary"..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

"Turkish exports to Qatar increased 51% in August as the bilateral trade volume between the countries reached $600m in the first half of this year. "

"Turkey, Qatar sign 15 new agreements to boost trade volume"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Qatar has media and money and that's not all it takes for influence:

Qatar does not have:

- A Geographic weight (area)

- A military force

- A weight of religion

- A political weight

- Nor any human power

It was better for the leaders of Qatar to know the size of their real state size before they got involved in things that their country can not sustain..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Second Turkish ship loaded with food to reach Qatar before Qurban Bayram


----------



## Ceylal

beast89 said:


> has tiny Qatar been defeated yet?


Qatar, the little cohone that can!


----------



## The SC

*The winner and loser in the crisis in Qatar*
15 August 2017*
*
Assessing the situation vis-à-vis the four governments: Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the UAE, and Bahrain, against Qatar, does not require the use of political and media experts to know the results; it is not a complex military or political battle. The first conclusion is that the crisis may go on for long, we are already at the third month since the four countries declared that they no longer tolerate Qatar's hostile policy against them and that they are serious about continuing the option of severing the relationship.
After about nine weeks, did the Quartet retreat from its decisions?*
*
No, nor Qatar has backed off. Diplomatic relations remain broken and embassies are empty. The land borders with Saudi Arabia are closed, and the airspace is also banned, as are the territorial waters of the UAE, Saudi Arabia and Bahrain. Likewise the movement of citizens is stalled.

Most of the pressure falls on the Qatari government, which is affected by the decisions, and in contrast has no means to punish any of the four countries. The cost of sanctions is high on Doha, and we see it running in every direction and tries to compensate for the absence of relations with the four countries in its economic, service, social and other aspects of life. It seems to be surprised by this move against it. However, the size of Qatar's economy remains small, enabling the government to remedy and compensate for the shortage and try to establish local and external alternatives at a high cost.

Qatar is able to continue to finance its position; but at a high price, as long as it has surplus money, relying on gas and oil revenues at current rates, its status remains unordinary and its price will eat much of Qatar's savings at the expense of funding its other political and military activities in the region. Their bill is huge. There are still unforeseeable losses as a result of the downgrade of its credit rating in the banking sector and the impact of the crisis on the costs of its giant project construction, the World Cup in 2022. The shortage of foreign labor for advanced crafts due to concerns echoed around the world, and for the first time, it is now classified as among the most troubled countries in the region.

What makes the management of the crisis costly and unsuccessful, is that the Government of Qatar, is dealing with it with challenge and superiority, as if it was the stronger and larger country. It has engaged the International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO), insisting to force the four countries to open their airspace, (ICAO) reiterated in its meetings with Qatar that it is not responsible for political differences and can not force anyone to open its skies except in emergency situations only. The same was said to Qatar by the rest of the international organizations. So, Qatar, for example, is moving its Qatar Airways passengers at a loss and at a higher cost than before, just to prove that it can can withstand.

Also, Qatar has done a great deal, including signing huge military deals to lobby international governments to pressure the four countries to restore ties. Indeed, the big powers - America, Germany, France, Britain and Italy - have tried to mediate with Riyadh, Abu Dhabi, Cairo and Manama to lift the sanctions on Qatar and failed.

From this relaxed position, the four countries watch the Qatari government in a state of preoccupation and turmoil, using all its political, media and financial weapons, yet it has not succeeded in moving the four countries back one meter.

The cutting of ties has besieged and weakened Qatar in other issues. It has become weak in Syria, Libya and Iraq, countries it considered part of its main activity, it has also become weaker than ever before in its dealings with other countries, keen to win the support of the world's nations or their neutrality, with the costs and risks it brings, like we see it accelerating the pace of reconciliation with Iran.

Qatar's strategy in battle is to force the four countries to retreat rather than for it to comply, and in the end it will yield to most of the demands regardless of what it says and try to do. It refuses to negotiate under the stated demands and principles, and wants free negotiations. The four countries are not forced to negotiate. The current situation is quite comfortable, especially as it is the opposite of the game against Qatar. The country was the source of problems and crises for Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and the UAE. Now Qatar is the one that lives in crises because of these countries. Therefore, after pushing all it had to convince all the powers, and exhausted its media ammunitions and incitements, and no one got out of in its ranks against his government, Qatar will eventually negotiate within the framework of the six principles, and may retreat from the rest of its formal expectations, such as holding negotiations on neutral territory. All this could have been done in the first week of the crisis, and it would have saved itself from a lot of trouble and embarrassment.

alrashed@asharqalawsat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

The SC said:


> UAE official: *We have evidence *that* Qatar *has provided* al Qaeda *with information to target our forces in Yemen
> 
> The UAE ambassador to Russia, Omar Seif Ghobash, confirmed the existence of audio and video evidence that Qatar provided al-Qaeda with information that enabled them to target UAE forces in Yemen by carrying out four suicide attacks.
> 
> "Our discovery of this information was one of the many factors that led the four countries to boycott Qatar," Ghobash told BBC television. "It is important that the international community stand by us in the targeting of terrorist financing sources." Qatar sends instructions to people in Yemen and Libya Syria to carry out specific operations, and has strong relations with the Nusra Front . "
> 
> "Al Qaeda carried out four suicide attacks based on Qatari information, causing casualties among the UAE forces in Yemen," he said, adding that Qataris provided Al Qaeda with accurate information on the whereabouts of the UAE forces and their plans in Yemen.
> 
> http://24.ae/article/365233


Strange we taught only us provides such information to al Qaeda . its good to see some of our Arab brothers also think like us . its good to remaind them of the fact next time they wanted to associate us with al Qaeda.


----------



## Tshering22

bsruzm said:


> Second Turkish ship loaded with food to reach Qatar before Qurban Bayram



Does this not pitch you against the GCC? 

Would this not affect your ties with other Arab states?


----------



## The SC

*Qatar signs a partnership agreement with a US consultancy to fight terrorism financing*

https://arabic.cnn.com/middle-east/...ion-agreement-countering-terror-financing#315


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Tshering22 said:


> Does this not pitch you against the GCC?
> 
> Would this not affect your ties with other Arab states?



Does it matter? Absolutely nothing Turkey is reliant on from the GCC vice versa. Maybe for this reason both sides have played it "friendly" on the surface. Otherwise Turkey has been a major game breaker.

Having a close ally (Qatar) only makes things better.


----------



## Tshering22

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Does it matter? Absolutely nothing Turkey is reliant on from the GCC vice versa. Maybe for this reason both sides have played it "friendly" on the surface. Otherwise Turkey has been a major game breaker.
> 
> Having a close ally (Qatar) only makes things better.



This would have a deeper impact on your relations with Saudi Arabia when it comes to the matters of collective regional security. The Islamic Military Alliance (IMA) was a strong initiative that Saudi Arabia took and your country has participated in it. 

Considering their reaction towards Pakistan on not sending troops to Yemen and thus violate a defence agreement, you wouldn't want them too antagonised.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Tshering22 said:


> This would have a deeper impact on your relations with Saudi Arabia when it comes to the matters of collective regional security. The Islamic Military Alliance (IMA) was a strong initiative that Saudi Arabia took and your country has participated in it.
> 
> Considering their reaction towards Pakistan on not sending troops to Yemen and thus violate a defence agreement, you wouldn't want them too antagonised.



Do you even know depth of the relations between Turkey and GCC... there is no "depth" to it from both sides.

Turkey is not Pakistan, it has never had deep ties with KSA or UAE, none of its generals or politicians are on Suadi payroll.

As for the Islamic alliance lolz.

Turkey did gain a rich ally from this (Qatar) who has a similar regional outlook. If anything this was one of our few successful foreign policy decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Tshering22 said:


> Does this not pitch you against the GCC?
> 
> Would this not affect your ties with other Arab states?


I consider your question once they act independently, including Qatar.
_________
Turkey, Qatar join forces for cyber-security


----------



## Tshering22

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Do you even know depth of the relations between Turkey and GCC... there is no "depth" to it from both sides.
> 
> Turkey is not Pakistan, it has never had deep ties with KSA or UAE, none of its generals or politicians are on Suadi payroll.
> 
> As for the Islamic alliance lolz.
> 
> Turkey did gain a rich ally from this (Qatar) who has a similar regional outlook. If anything this was one of our few successful foreign policy decisions.



Thanks for the clarification.

You guys are really smart!



bsruzm said:


> I consider your question once they act independently, including Qatar.



They cannot act independently.

Oman is the only GCC country which has the most independent policy.


----------



## The SC

Sheikh Abdullah Al-Thani*: My move is for Qatar and this is what the Saudi king agreed to
*
http://hournews.net/news-79174.htm

Sheikh Abdullah Al-Thani is a memberof the Qatari ruling family.. some say he will take over the rule in Qatar..
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

European report: Qatari finance responsible for «run over in Barcelona».

https://mobile.twitter.com/UAE_BARQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*URGENT:* Doha refuses to allow Saudi planes to enter Qatari territory to transport Qatari pilgrims


----------



## The SC

*Qatari security*: A number of al-Thani families were told not to leave Qatar for unannounced reasons, discontent and surprise.
*URGENT:* Qatar's regime reeling / campaign of arrests affecting members of the army and Al-Thani family

قطر عاجل@qatar_3ajl

For the first time, Qatar's regime tastes the meaning of the threat to governance and fear prevails among the ruling regime. 
For the first time, Qatar's regime knows the meaning of threats to its security and stability.

سوسن الشاعر @sawsanalshaer


----------



## Falcon29

The SC said:


> *URGENT:* Doha refuses to allow Saudi planes to enter Qatari territory to transport Qatari pilgrims



..........

*12:50am - Civil Aviation Authority denies Qatar refused to allow Saudi Airlines to fly Qatari pilgrims*

An official source from Qatar's Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has denied claims made by media outlets in the blockading nations that Qatar refused to allow Saudi Airlines to fly Qatari Hajj pilgrims.


The CAA received a request from Saudi Airlines in which they asked to carry Qatari pilgrims, and advised them to coordinate this request with the Ministry of Islamic Affairs through the Qatari Hajj Delegation, reported the Qatar News Agency.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-diplomatic-crisis-latest-updates-170605105550769.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Falcon29 said:


> ..........
> 
> *12:50am - Civil Aviation Authority denies Qatar refused to allow Saudi Airlines to fly Qatari pilgrims*
> 
> An official source from Qatar's Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has denied claims made by media outlets in the blockading nations that Qatar refused to allow Saudi Airlines to fly Qatari Hajj pilgrims.
> 
> 
> The CAA received a request from Saudi Airlines in which they asked to carry Qatari pilgrims, and advised them to coordinate this request with the Ministry of Islamic Affairs through the Qatari Hajj Delegation, reported the Qatar News Agency.
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-diplomatic-crisis-latest-updates-170605105550769.html


It is the civil aviation authority who allows that or not! not the Ministry of Islamic affairs, that means the responsible authority for aviation has refused..


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> It is the civil aviation authority who allows that or not! not the Ministry of Islamic affairs, that means the responsible authority for aviation has refused..



Good on them, you refused your airspace to them including humanitarian supplies, why so butthurt?


----------



## war&peace

It is difficult to believe both parties especially the larger one in this conflict. I think they took some hints from Israel for lying and deception.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Does anyone thinks it will ends up with military invasion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

SALMAN F said:


> Does anyone thinks it will ends up with military invasion



Not without the full will of the US or unless Turkey pulls out. It would be a diplomatic and military cluster fk which no one can afford.

All the Saudis and co can do for now is publish fake news to try tarnish Qatar's image. They have already backtracked on some of there demands.


----------



## SALMAN F

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Not without the full will of the US or unless Turkey pulls out. It would be a diplomatic and military cluster fk which no one can afford.
> 
> All the Saudis and co can do for now is publish fake news to try tarnish Qatar's image. They have already backtracked on some of there demands.


Well before the Qatar crisis started almost everyone know that Qatar had rule in supporting terrorism


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

SALMAN F said:


> Well before the Qatar crisis started almost everyone know that Qatar had rule in supporting terrorism



Who doesn't support terrorism in the region?

It would be very difficult imo for the Saudis to pull any further stunts this point onwards, Qatar has practically turned the tide against them. Call it there media outlet or under the table dealings, they have played there cards very well actually very impressive I would say.

Any military move would be a PR disaster, this is not no Yemen where no body cares, to much foreign investment in Qatar and vice versa. For the GCC the best thing to do now would be to mend ties with Qatar. If 250 Turkish soilders are enough to hold off Saudi aggression, imagine what 5000 can do.

I do hope this is resolved, I don't want Qatar to lose the World Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Good on them, you refused your airspace to them including humanitarian supplies, why so butthurt?


Qatar had food reserves for 1 year.. it does not compare to Hadj where people want to go, this is a Muslim, Islam pillar, out of politics, Qatar plays politics with Islam!.. Qatari planes were not allowed to go to KSA, so the solution was to send Saudi planes to bring them to Hadj.. totally different circumstances..


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Qatar had food reserves for 1 year.. it does not compare to Hadj where people want to go, this is a Muslim, Islam pillar, out of politics, Qatar plays politics with Islam!.. Qatari planes were not allowed to go to KSA, so the solution was to send Saudi planes to bring them to Hadj.. totally different circumstances..



Saudi scums are number one at mixing politics with Islam, like your bombing campaign in Yemen, Supporting the murderer SISI etc

You blocked there planes, they blocked yours, why you crying like a woman.


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Who doesn't support terrorism in the region?
> 
> It would be very difficult imo for the Saudis to pull any further stunts this point onwards, Qatar has practically turned the tide against them. Call it there media outlet or under the table dealings, they have played there cards very well actually very impressive I would say.
> 
> Any military move would be a PR disaster, this is not no Yemen where no body cares, to much foreign investment in Qatar and vice versa. For the GCC the best thing to do now would be to mend ties with Qatar. If 250 Turkish soilders are enough to hold off Saudi aggression, imagine what 5000 can do.
> 
> I do hope this is resolved, I don't want Qatar to lose the World Cup


There won't be any war in Qatar, the government will be changed from within.. if in theory, there will be an invasion, it will be approved by the US..and if the US moves its base, Turkey can send 500 000, not 5000 troops, and it won't help much.. don't be so arrogant.. when Turkey downed the Russian plane in Syria and the tone got high, the first thing Erdogan did was to ask KSA to send F-15s..which they did..



Fenasi Kerim said:


> Saudi scums are number one at mixing politics with Islam, like your bombing campaign in Yemen, Supporting the murderer SISI etc
> 
> You blocked there planes, they blocked yours, why you crying like a woman.


No, you are talking like a woman! Yemen conflict had nothing to do with Islam, neither Egypt's revolution.. but no matter what the truth is, your opinion is anti-Islamic, you try to be objective while forgetting objectivity all together..anyway do not quote me again.. because we won't agree anyway..


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> There won't be any war in Qatar, the government will be changed from within.. if in theory, there will be an invasion, it will be approved by the US..and if the US moves its base, Turkey can send 500 000, not 5000 troops, sand it won't help much.. don't be so arrogant.. when Turkey downed the Russian plane in Syria and the tone got high, the first thing Erdogan did was to ask KSA to send F-15s..which they did..



Saudi troll, why do you bring Turkey into everything? Butthurt much.

Let's talk about why your moaning like a whore because Qatar blocked there airspace to you.

500,000 Turkish troops would rape your mother in the heartlands of Arabia don't you worry, but 250 is enough to keep your army at bay.


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Saudi troll, why do you bring Turkey into everything? Butthurt much.
> 
> Let's talk about why your moaning like a whore because Qatar blocked there airspace to you.


There is one Whore here and it is you.. you brought Turkey into it, with your 5000 troops.. who is the troll, or do you have some brain damage.. you forget what you write in your posts.. anyway I do not have time for a fagget like you.. so go troll somewhere else..


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> There is one Whore here and it is you.. you brought Turkey into it, with your 5000 troops.. who is the troll, or do you have some brain damage.. you forget what you write in your posts.. anyway I do not have time for a fagget like you.. so go troll somewhere else..



Remember when the Turks burned your first Saudi state to the ground and beheaded your current leaders great great predecessor lol.

Carry on picking on Qatar and Yemen, you have no chance against Turkey lol


----------



## The SC

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Remember when the Turks burned your first Saudi state to the ground and beheaded your current leaders great great predecessor lol.
> 
> Carry on picking on Qatar and Yemen, you have no chance against Turkey lol


Remember when your ancestors were enslaved by the Arabs..


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

The SC said:


> Remember when your ancestors were enslaved by the Arabs..



Only in Arab fantasy land. However Arabs did live under Turkish rule for many centuries, the Turks even built pyramids of skulls from yours in Baghdad. When the Turks beheaded the first Saudi king I'm sure they kicked that dirty wahhabists head around in a football match lol.

You can't handle tiny Qatar at your border you think you can take on Turkey lol.


----------



## The SC

*Chad closes embassy in Qatar and gives its employees 10 days to leave*

*==========================================*

Media sources from inside Qatar recently confirmed that the government granted Qatari citizenship free of charge to Israelis, opened its universities to its students, gave them scholarships and allowed them to travel to Israel for the weekend.

The sources revealed that Qatar, according to the newspaper "Okaz" Saudi Arabia, began to flounder after the issuance of Qatari citizenship grants to Israeli students. The Qatari move received strong and angry reactions because Arab countries boycotted Qatar economically and cut ties with it.

According to a Georgetown University faculty member in Doha, due to the low number of local students, Qatar seeks to attract foreign students, including Israelis, through scholarships worth $ 35,000 per student, awarded by the Qatar Foundation for Education, Science and Community Development, Created by Moza bint Nasser Al Missned, wife of the former emir of Qatar.

A number of Israelis have visited Qatari universities over the past two years, as well as representatives from Israeli high schools who regularly attend annual conferences. The number of Israeli students in Doha is 220.

On the other hand, activists and pages on the social networking site "Twitter" circulated a picture of one of the Israeli soldiers in the Qatari army, where they confirmed that he is an Israeli named Vail Scoutek, and holds Qatari citizenship.






Commenting on the Qatar Live account, he said that the people of the country are on the sidelines of life in Qatar, while the people are still in control. Qatar has withdrawn Qatari nationality from several Qatari tribal families and deported them abroad. They are still outside Qatar demanding their civil rights.


----------



## The SC

After failing to bridge the deficit of its banks ... Qatar is looking for Asian and European financiers

https://aawsat.com/home/article/1007371/بعد-فشلها-بسد-عجز-بنوكها-قطر-تبحث-عن-ممولين-آسيويين-وأوروبيين

Standard & Poor's: The outlook for the Qatari economy is negative






http://www.aleqt.com/2017/08/26/article_1242491.html#.WaCYJcdOF0Q.twitter


Deposit and loans worth $ 22 billion retrieved from Qatari banks and another $ 4 billion soon






http://www.aleqt.com/2017/08/24/article_1241796.html#.WaBE4i35cC8.twitter


----------



## The SC

*URGENT:* Russia's foreign minister said Russia was not trying to play the role of mediator to resolve the Qatari crisis, but it must be resolved within the framework of the Gulf Cooperation Council.


----------



## KediKesenFare3

That's soo urgent.


----------



## The SC

Breaking news= Urgent


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

KediKesenFare said:


> That's soo urgent.



If a dog suffocates in Qatar the Saudis will publish it as "breaking news: street dogs in Qatar are dieing by there 1000s"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

Fenasi Kerim said:


> If a dog suffocates in Qatar the Saudis will publish it as "breaking news: street dogs in Qatar are dieing by there 1000s"



your ally, the one your president apologised to said that on his mouthpiece RT channel.


----------



## The SC

*German Chancellor Angela Merkel and her rival, Martin Schultz, in a televised debate on Sunday, expressed their refusal for Qatar to host the 2022 FIFA World Cup.*


----------



## The SC

Al-Jubeir: *Ready to continue the crisis with Qatar for another two years
*
Al-Jubeir:* No harm from the continuation of the crisis in Qatar and talk about the rapprochement of Saudi-Iranian is "funny"

http://www.bbc.com/arabic/middleeast-41169061*


----------



## Sina-1

The SC said:


> *German Chancellor Angela Merkel and her rival, Martin Schultz, in a televised debate on Sunday, expressed their refusal for Qatar to host the 2022 FIFA World Cup.*


Arabs happy about arab failure. How rich!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Sina-1 said:


> Arabs happy about arab failure. How rich!


Well, Qatar, a 300 000 population Arab state wanted the failure of all its neighbours, so they all want its failure.. mainly the governing body of it.. the populations does not have too much to say..up till now, but opposition from the same ruling family is being organised..So we might see a happy ending one of these days..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*French intelligence said its embassy in Doha is Infiltrated by local staff supporting terrorist organizations*


----------



## Sina-1

The SC said:


> Well, Qatar, a 300 000 population Arab state wanted the failure of all its neighbours, so they all want its failure.. mainly the governing body of it.. the populations does not have too much to say..up till now, but opposition from the same ruling family is being organised..So we might see a happy ending one of these days..



It's funny seeing vassal states scheming at eacother.


----------



## bsruzm

Some are still there lol


----------



## Dai Toruko

bsruzm said:


> Some are still there lol



Yeah it is like "yenilen pehlivan güreşe doymaz"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Sina-1 said:


> Arabs happy about arab failure. How rich!



So two Germans (Merkel and Schulz) having a political debate in Germany has what to do with Arabs, let alone an Arab user based in Canada? Care to elaborate, genius?

Also what makes you think that Arabs (people) are angry about Qatar hosting the World Cup in 2022? Rather the contrary. Almost everyone of us (500 million +) is happy about the fact that an Arab nation is going to host such a prestigious sports tournament and the first of its kind in the MENA/Middle East/Arab world. The first in Asia outside of Japan and South Korea moreover.

Once again due to being a foreigner, you think that whenever Arab regimes have political disagreements, the people automatically fight each other or wish bad things to occur. You could not be more wrong. I think I already told you that Qataris are basically Saudi Arabians with a new passport. Same people. So why would any person from KSA of all countries wish harm for the Qatari PEOPLE?

Let me give you an example that your likes will hopefully understand. The Syrian national football team just managed to draw 2-2 against your likes and reached the third spot in their World Cup 2018 qualification group, giving them a chance to qualify for the World Cup next year if they win the next (possibly 4 in total) play-off games. Twitter and social media was flooded by congratulations to our Syrian brothers and sisters (this was one of the most popular trending tweets in Arabic two days ago along with KSA's qualification) from all corners of the Arab world, including Arab countries whose governments do not look at the Al-Assad regime positively. Got it now?



Sina-1 said:


> It's funny seeing vassal states scheming at eacother.



Yes, Qatar (which is better than Iran on almost every important front using every possible measurement), let alone the GCC as a whole, should emulate the North Korea of the Middle East. The same country whose citizens have escaped to the GCC in larger numbers than any other foreign country other than the US. Your largest diaspora in the world, outside of the US, is located in the GCC while not a single Arab from any Arab country (aside from the indigenous Iranian Arabs) have migrated to Iran. Not even from war-torn countries such as Iraq and Syria. What does that tell you about the ground realities? Talk about delusion, Arab-obessed Iranian migrant that lives in Sweden (West) of all countries. Go move back to your "independent" Iran or North Korea if you prefer the original North Korea.

I made this thread below yesterday. Take note of what I wrote in the end.

*King Salman receives Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali Al-Thani*





King Salman welcomed Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali bin Jassem Al Thani, stressing the deep brotherly and historical relations between the people of Saudi Arabia and Qatar. (SPA)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English






Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali Al-Thani expressed his deep thanks and appreciation to the King Salman bin Abdulaziz for approving along with Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, the entry of Qatari pilgrims to Saudi Arabia.

The decree granted Qatari pilgrims the access to perform Hajj through Salwa border allowing citizens of Qatar to enter Saudi Arabia without electronic permits.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898296688451833856
King Salman affirmed Saudi Arabia’s constant care to provide the means of comfort to the visitors of the holy sites to perform Hajj with ease.

Al-Thani saw that the royal order to transport Qatari pilgrims with Saudi planes at the expense of King Salman and the opening of King Fahd International Airport in Dammam and Al-Ahsa International Airport to facilitate the trips, as a gesture of generosity and a sign of profound ties between the two countries.




King Salman giving gesture confirms the deep ties of brotherhood between the Saudi people and Qatari people and the leadership of Saudi Arabia and Qatar’s royal family.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...ecieves-Sheikh-Abdullah-bin-Ali-Al-Thani.html

*Qatar’s Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali al-Thani greets Saudi Arabia on Eid al-Adha*




Saudi King Salman had received Sheikh Abdullah who visited him to greet him for Eid al-Adha. (File photo: SPA)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English Saturday, 2 September 2017

Qatar’s Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali al-Thani greeted Saudi Arabia and the Muslim nation for Eid al-Adha.
*
“May every year find my brothers, sons and Qatar in good health. May every year find Saudi Arabia, its leadership and people, the Arab Gulf and the Muslim and Arab nation in good health,” Sheikh Abdullah said via Twitter.*

Saudi King Salman had received Sheikh Abdullah who visited him to greet him for Eid al-Adha.

Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman also exchanged Eid greetings with Sheikh Abdullah in Mina on Friday.

Thousands of Saudis interacted with Sheikh Abdullah on Twitter and noted the respect which the Saudi king has towards him.

Meanwhile, UAE’s minister of state for foreign affairs Anwar Gargash said on Friday via Twitter that “Saudi Arabia’s great success in organizing hajj is a success for all Muslims and Arabs.”

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...Thani-greets-Saudi-Arabia-on-Eid-al-Adha.html

More news:

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1147216/media

Blood will always be thicker than water. Some foreigners fail to understand this simple fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saif al-Arab said:


> So two Germans (Merkel and Schulz) having a political debate in Germany has what to do with Arabs, let alone an Arab user based in Canada? Care to elaborate, genius?
> 
> Also what makes you think that Arabs (people) are angry about Qatar hosting the World Cup in 2022? Rather the contrary. Almost everyone of us (500 million +) is happy about the fact that an Arab nation is going to host such a prestigious sports tournament and the first of its kind in the MENA/Middle East/Arab world. The first in Asia outside of Japan and South Korea moreover.
> 
> Once again due to being a foreigner, you think that whenever Arab regimes have political disagreements, the people automatically fight each other or wish bad things to occur. You could not be more wrong. I think I already told you that Qataris are basically Saudi Arabians with a new passport. Same people. So why would any person from KSA of all countries wish harm for the Qatari PEOPLE?
> 
> Let me give you an example that your likes will hopefully understand. The Syrian national football team just managed to draw 2-2 against your likes and reached the third spot in their World Cup 2018 qualification group, giving them a chance to qualify for the World Cup next year if they win the next (possibly 4 in total) play-off games. Twitter and social media was flooded by congratulations to our Syrian brothers and sisters (this was one of the most popular trending tweets in Arabic two days ago along with KSA's qualification) from all corners of the Arab world, including Arab countries whose governments do not look at the Al-Assad regime positively. Got it now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Qatar (which is better than Iran on almost every important front using every possible measurement), let alone the GCC as a whole, should emulate the North Korea of the Middle East. The same country whose citizens have escaped to the GCC in larger numbers than any other foreign country other than the US. Your largest diaspora in the world, outside of the US, is located in the GCC while not a single Arab from any Arab country (aside from the indigenous Iranian Arabs) have migrated to Iran. Not even from war-torn countries such as Iraq and Syria. What does that tell you about the ground realities? Talk about delusion, Arab-obessed Iranian migrant that lives in Sweden (West) of all countries. Go move back to your "independent" Iran or North Korea if you prefer the original North Korea.
> 
> I made this thread below yesterday. Take note of what I wrote in the end.
> 
> *King Salman receives Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali Al-Thani*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Salman welcomed Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali bin Jassem Al Thani, stressing the deep brotherly and historical relations between the people of Saudi Arabia and Qatar. (SPA)
> 
> Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali Al-Thani expressed his deep thanks and appreciation to the King Salman bin Abdulaziz for approving along with Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, the entry of Qatari pilgrims to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> The decree granted Qatari pilgrims the access to perform Hajj through Salwa border allowing citizens of Qatar to enter Saudi Arabia without electronic permits.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898296688451833856
> King Salman affirmed Saudi Arabia’s constant care to provide the means of comfort to the visitors of the holy sites to perform Hajj with ease.
> 
> Al-Thani saw that the royal order to transport Qatari pilgrims with Saudi planes at the expense of King Salman and the opening of King Fahd International Airport in Dammam and Al-Ahsa International Airport to facilitate the trips, as a gesture of generosity and a sign of profound ties between the two countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Salman giving gesture confirms the deep ties of brotherhood between the Saudi people and Qatari people and the leadership of Saudi Arabia and Qatar’s royal family.
> 
> https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...ecieves-Sheikh-Abdullah-bin-Ali-Al-Thani.html
> 
> *Qatar’s Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali al-Thani greets Saudi Arabia on Eid al-Adha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi King Salman had received Sheikh Abdullah who visited him to greet him for Eid al-Adha. (File photo: SPA)
> 
> Staff writer, Al Arabiya English Saturday, 2 September 2017
> 
> Qatar’s Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali al-Thani greeted Saudi Arabia and the Muslim nation for Eid al-Adha.
> *
> “May every year find my brothers, sons and Qatar in good health. May every year find Saudi Arabia, its leadership and people, the Arab Gulf and the Muslim and Arab nation in good health,” Sheikh Abdullah said via Twitter.*
> 
> Saudi King Salman had received Sheikh Abdullah who visited him to greet him for Eid al-Adha.
> 
> Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman also exchanged Eid greetings with Sheikh Abdullah in Mina on Friday.
> 
> Thousands of Saudis interacted with Sheikh Abdullah on Twitter and noted the respect which the Saudi king has towards him.
> 
> Meanwhile, UAE’s minister of state for foreign affairs Anwar Gargash said on Friday via Twitter that “Saudi Arabia’s great success in organizing hajj is a success for all Muslims and Arabs.”
> 
> https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...Thani-greets-Saudi-Arabia-on-Eid-al-Adha.html
> 
> More news:
> 
> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1147216/media
> 
> Blood will always be thicker than water. Some foreigners fail to understand this simple fact.


It is just that some people here on PDF do not understand that Arab nations do not want any traitors amongst them..that represents a very big vulnerability and risks that are not acceptable to the rest of the Arab nation as a whole.. the contention or rift is with the actual Qatari regime, and work is underway to replace it from the same family by more faithful people to their Arab brothers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

I think Qatar will be a great naval and air base for Turkish operations in region. I want to see TF-X and future platforms based in Qatar


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Let them bark.

1) They are foreigners (non-Arabs).

2) They are irrelevant.

3) They have no clue about what they are blabbering about. As usual trying to get the attention of the few active Arab users here on PDF.

4) KSA (let alone other Arab nations) and Qatar will never wage a war against each other as some of them are hoping for nor will this (so far harmless dispute) continue forever, rather the opposite.

5) The current dispute has nothing to do with the people on both sides (who are brothers and sisters and this will remain so always) but solely governments in power having strong disagreements/disputes on a few areas. Disagreements that will hopefully be solved soon. We have already seen attempts of that.

6) Let them bark as it is good comedy and it showcases the one-sided obsession that they have which we will never be able to repay them with.



bsruzm said:


> I think Qatar will be a great naval and air base for Turkish operations in region. I want to see TF-X and future platforms based in Qatar





Incirlik Air Base says hello. Al Udeid Air Base says hello too. KSA and the GCC says hello as well.

"Region" you mean Eastern Turkey or tiny Kurdish-inhabited (mainly) Northeastern Syria and Erdogan-supported Barzanistan? Because I don't see anything else in the "region" for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Saif al-Arab said:


> Incirlik Air Base says hello. Al Udeid Air Base says hello too.


I will let you bark here as I don't have time for bullshit


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> I will let you bark here as I don't have time for bullshit



So the truth and ground realities are "bullshit". That's interesting. Will post it again.

"Incirlik Air Base says hello. Al Udeid Air Base says hello too. KSA and the GCC says hello as well.

"Region" you mean Eastern Turkey or tiny Kurdish-inhabited (mainly) Northeastern Syria and Erdogan-supported Barzanistan? Because I don't see anything else in the "region" for you."

However it seems that you have a lot of time to bark on Arab-related topics that you have nothing to do with as a foreigner sitting in some village in Anatolia. I suggest spending your time on issues where you matter the slightest. I suggest to display your newfound love for the Wannabe-Arab Mullah's in Iran as your Erdogan and elite is doing illegal business with them.


----------



## The SC

bsruzm said:


> I think Qatar will be a great naval and air base for Turkish operations in region. I want to see TF-X and future platforms based in Qatar


The Turkish Air Force can not take off all F-16 fighters at the same time, retired Turkish Major-General Tayyip Kareh Tash announced on Wednesday (August 30th).
Kareh Tash said in an interview with Sputnik that Turkey does not have a sufficient number of pilots capable of using all fighters, and that the proportion of fighter seats on the number of pilots decreased to 0.8/1 in the Turkish Air Force.

https://arabic.sputniknews.com/world/201708301025915995-طائرات-إف-16-تركيا/


----------



## Sina-1

Saif al-Arab said:


> So two Germans (Merkel and Schulz) having a political debate in Germany has what to do with Arabs, let alone an Arab user based in Canada? Care to elaborate, genius?
> 
> Also what makes you think that Arabs (people) are angry about Qatar hosting the World Cup in 2022? Rather the contrary. Almost everyone of us (500 million +) is happy about the fact that an Arab nation is going to host such a prestigious sports tournament and the first of its kind in the MENA/Middle East/Arab world. The first in Asia outside of Japan and South Korea moreover.
> 
> Once again due to being a foreigner, you think that whenever Arab regimes have political disagreements, the people automatically fight each other or wish bad things to occur. You could not be more wrong. I think I already told you that Qataris are basically Saudi Arabians with a new passport. Same people. So why would any person from KSA of all countries wish harm for the Qatari PEOPLE?
> 
> Let me give you an example that your likes will hopefully understand. The Syrian national football team just managed to draw 2-2 against your likes and reached the third spot in their World Cup 2018 qualification group, giving them a chance to qualify for the World Cup next year if they win the next (possibly 4 in total) play-off games. Twitter and social media was flooded by congratulations to our Syrian brothers and sisters (this was one of the most popular trending tweets in Arabic two days ago along with KSA's qualification) from all corners of the Arab world, including Arab countries whose governments do not look at the Al-Assad regime positively. Got it now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Qatar (which is better than Iran on almost every important front using every possible measurement), let alone the GCC as a whole, should emulate the North Korea of the Middle East. The same country whose citizens have escaped to the GCC in larger numbers than any other foreign country other than the US. Your largest diaspora in the world, outside of the US, is located in the GCC while not a single Arab from any Arab country (aside from the indigenous Iranian Arabs) have migrated to Iran. Not even from war-torn countries such as Iraq and Syria. What does that tell you about the ground realities? Talk about delusion, Arab-obessed Iranian migrant that lives in Sweden (West) of all countries. Go move back to your "independent" Iran or North Korea if you prefer the original North Korea.
> 
> I made this thread below yesterday. Take note of what I wrote in the end.
> 
> *King Salman receives Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali Al-Thani*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Salman welcomed Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali bin Jassem Al Thani, stressing the deep brotherly and historical relations between the people of Saudi Arabia and Qatar. (SPA)
> 
> Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali Al-Thani expressed his deep thanks and appreciation to the King Salman bin Abdulaziz for approving along with Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, the entry of Qatari pilgrims to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> The decree granted Qatari pilgrims the access to perform Hajj through Salwa border allowing citizens of Qatar to enter Saudi Arabia without electronic permits.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898296688451833856
> King Salman affirmed Saudi Arabia’s constant care to provide the means of comfort to the visitors of the holy sites to perform Hajj with ease.
> 
> Al-Thani saw that the royal order to transport Qatari pilgrims with Saudi planes at the expense of King Salman and the opening of King Fahd International Airport in Dammam and Al-Ahsa International Airport to facilitate the trips, as a gesture of generosity and a sign of profound ties between the two countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Salman giving gesture confirms the deep ties of brotherhood between the Saudi people and Qatari people and the leadership of Saudi Arabia and Qatar’s royal family.
> 
> https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...ecieves-Sheikh-Abdullah-bin-Ali-Al-Thani.html
> 
> *Qatar’s Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali al-Thani greets Saudi Arabia on Eid al-Adha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi King Salman had received Sheikh Abdullah who visited him to greet him for Eid al-Adha. (File photo: SPA)
> 
> Staff writer, Al Arabiya English Saturday, 2 September 2017
> 
> Qatar’s Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali al-Thani greeted Saudi Arabia and the Muslim nation for Eid al-Adha.
> *
> “May every year find my brothers, sons and Qatar in good health. May every year find Saudi Arabia, its leadership and people, the Arab Gulf and the Muslim and Arab nation in good health,” Sheikh Abdullah said via Twitter.*
> 
> Saudi King Salman had received Sheikh Abdullah who visited him to greet him for Eid al-Adha.
> 
> Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman also exchanged Eid greetings with Sheikh Abdullah in Mina on Friday.
> 
> Thousands of Saudis interacted with Sheikh Abdullah on Twitter and noted the respect which the Saudi king has towards him.
> 
> Meanwhile, UAE’s minister of state for foreign affairs Anwar Gargash said on Friday via Twitter that “Saudi Arabia’s great success in organizing hajj is a success for all Muslims and Arabs.”
> 
> https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...Thani-greets-Saudi-Arabia-on-Eid-al-Adha.html
> 
> More news:
> 
> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1147216/media
> 
> Blood will always be thicker than water. Some foreigners fail to understand this simple fact.



Lol! I don't speak jibberish! Save your barking to your isis head choppers.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Not sure why the anger agains Turkish members , as they are merely outsiders who host Syrian arab refugees as their own

If anythink I am sure at least the Syrian refugess are thankful for Turkish generosity

Similarly I think most iranians are quite peaceful

For most people the Saudia/UAE VS Qatar spat is a bit difficult to figure out as it happened so quickly


----------



## The SC

*REUTERS*
Trump stresses in a phone call to the Qatari ruler the importance of unity in fighting terrorism..

"The president affirmed in a telephone conversation with the emir of Qatar the importance of all countries committing themselves to the Riyadh summit in order to maintain unity in the fight against terrorism, cut off funding for terrorist groups and fight extremist ideology," the White House said.

The problem of Qatar's ruler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> *REUTERS*
> Trump stresses in a phone call to the Qatari ruler the importance of unity in fighting terrorism..
> 
> "The president affirmed in a telephone conversation with the emir of Qatar the importance of all countries committing themselves to the Riyadh summit in order to maintain unity in the fight against terrorism, cut off funding for terrorist groups and fight extremist ideology," the White House said.
> 
> The problem of Qatar's ruler
> View attachment 424030





A perfect illustration. However that cat should be surrounded by a lot of green dollars. Tons of it. Wearing an iqal and kufiyyah in the colors of Qatar.









Cats are after all native to the Arab world (KSA included albeit not Qatar) as per this recent DNA study.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/06/070628-cat-ancestor.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Not sure why the anger agains Turkish members , as they are merely outsiders who host Syrian arab refugees as their own
> 
> If anythink I am sure at least the Syrian refugess are thankful for Turkish generosity
> 
> Similarly I think most iranians are quite peaceful
> 
> For most people the Saudia/UAE VS Qatar spat is a bit difficult to figure out as it happened so quickly




They don't have a problem with Turkish users. It's just that people don't understand Arab society, people try to understand Arabs using the understanding of their culture and not Arab culture. If you did that you might think that Egyptians and Saudis would nuke the crap out of Qatar if given the chance when that Isn't remotely true. You should look at Arab countries as a giant dysfunctional family with problems like lack of free speech and corruption and understand that despite the fact we may have arguments and fight, we still love and appreciate our family. If you ever grew up with brothers then you would understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

EgyptianAmerican said:


> They don't have a problem with Turkish users. It's just that people don't understand Arab society, people try to understand Arabs using the understanding of their culture and not Arab culture. If you did that you might think that Egyptians,Saudis would Nuke the crap out of Qatar if given the chance when that Isn't remotely true. You should look at Arab countries as a giant dysfunctional family with problems like free speech and corruption and understand that despite the fact we may have arguments and fight, we still love and appreciate our family. If you ever grew up with brothers then you would understand.



Well put. As for Turkey and Turks, most Arabs have no problem and vice versa. However we (the few Arab users active on PDF) will obviously use the same language that anyone that interacts with us will use. As far as I am aware, this obsession/interest or whatever you want to call it is quite a one-way highway on this forum and in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Saif al-Arab said:


> Cats are after all native to the Arab world (KSA included albeit not Qatar) as per this recent DNA study.





EgyptianAmerican said:


> It's just that people don't understand Arab society, *people try to understand Arabs using the understanding of their culture and not Arab culture.*


Well, that isn't their problem. You would be surprised of my understanding. Israel, US, UK and many other's understand it well, why not a Turkish user?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Not sure why the anger agains Turkish members , as they are merely outsiders who host Syrian arab refugees as their own
> 
> If anythink I am sure at least the Syrian refugess are thankful for Turkish generosity
> 
> Similarly I think most iranians are quite peaceful
> 
> For most people the Saudia/UAE VS Qatar spat is a bit difficult to figure out as it happened so quickly



The vision is blurry







bsruzm said:


> Well, that isn't their problem. Other than that you would be surprised of my understanding. Israel, US and UK understands it well, why not a Turkish user?
> 
> For example:


The vision is blurry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> Well, that isn't their problem. Other than that you would be surprised of my understanding. Israel, US and UK understands it well, why not a Turkish user?
> 
> For example:



What's so funny? Don't you like cats? Check out the link. It's genuine stuff. DNA and all. Quite a modern thing nowadays.

Not sure if you knew but all the cats that are walking around in Turkey descend from wild cats (Arabian sand cats of today) that still roam the Near East.

Watch this video. It will help keep your Arabic in shape/help practice it.






Can you hear the traces of Najdi dialect? You will like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

EgyptianAmerican said:


> They don't have a problem with Turkish users. It's just that people don't understand Arab society, people try to understand Arabs using the understanding of their culture and not Arab culture. If you did that you might think that Egyptians and Saudis would nuke the crap out of Qatar if given the chance when that Isn't remotely true. You should look at Arab countries as a giant dysfunctional family with problems like lack of free speech and corruption and understand that despite the fact we may have arguments and fight, we still love and appreciate our family. If you ever grew up with brothers then you would understand.


"You should look at Arab countries as a giant dysfunctional family with problems like lack of free speech and corruption"

Turkey too, as well as most Muslim countries, but they still score better in world nations statistics on corruption, free speech is present in most of the Arab lands, it might be limited in some places due to dire and dangerous circumstances.. and most important is how one defines free speech!?
I was so proud of Canada for the absence of corruption and was talking about it with my University friends and others, till news started leaking of big, huge cases of corruption involving billions and millions of Dollars, from the federal Parliament to Federal, provincial and local police bodies, construction deals, Frauds of all sorts, Mafia involvements in governing bodies and infiltration of law enforcement bodies with hundreds of major cases.. Not to speak about what is going on in England and the US with interactional accounting firms, international spy rings bought and sold and the Mafia spreading its influence to the core of the financial system that apparently rules the world.. and bribery in the UK parliament.. just to tell that what is hidden usually surpasses what is known..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Qatari Emir contacts Saudi Crown Prince showing interest in talks*
September 09 2017 01:20 AM




Breaking

Qatar Emir Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani contacted Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Salman and expressed his desire for initiating talks, Al Arabica reported on Friday.

More details will be reported soon

http://www.thebaghdadpost.com/en/st...-Saudi-Crown-Prince-showing-interest-in-talks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Kuwait EMIR AL-SABAH*: (As interpreted.) First of all, I would like to say, there is no problem that cannot be resolved. True, it’s complicated, but when we meet around one table -- and now we have an affirmation from the country to which some demands were presented by its brotherly nations in the Gulf region when we hear that it’s ready to discuss all these demands. We are not among those countries, but we are guarantors, and we can guarantee that we will pressure Qatar because it’s not in the interest of Qatar to remain outside the flock. Rather, it should join its brothers in the GCC.

And these disputes, as I said, they are complicated.

And we have seen the media campaign that is totally unacceptable to the people because the media coming out of this country is against the people, not the rulers.

And for that reasons, we have received from Qatar a letter in response to the letter I sent them, and they are willing to sit down at the table and discuss all these demands, which the other parties have put down.

Q (As interpreted.) Yes. To the Emir, all the parties are holding onto their own positions with respect to Qatar. Where do you see a breakthrough in this dispute? Do you see any indications to make us believe that this crisis will come to an end?

EMIR AL-SABAH: (As interpreted.) The hope has not ended yet. I would like to affirm that Qatar is ready to meet all the demands that were put -- the 13 demands that were presented, and is ready to sit at the table to negotiate and to discuss with us all everything related to the dispute between the parties -- the Gulf parties.

As you know, we have 13 demands that were presented, and we know that not all of these 13 demands are acceptable. But if we were to sit down together and discuss these 13 demands -- and we have indeed accepted them, and Qatar has accepted them -- we would be able to resolve all 13 demands -- all the issues and points that harm and relate to the dispute between the countries of the region and anything that harms the interests of our other friends.

Thank you

https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...-emir-sabah-al-ahmed-al-jaber-al-sabah-kuwait



Saif al-Arab said:


> *Qatari Emir contacts Saudi Crown Prince showing interest in talks*
> September 09 2017 01:20 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking
> 
> Qatar Emir Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani contacted Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Salman and expressed his desire for initiating talks, Al Arabica reported on Friday.
> 
> More details will be reported soon
> 
> http://www.thebaghdadpost.com/en/st...-Saudi-Crown-Prince-showing-interest-in-talks



Qena: Contact between Emir # Qatar and Saudi Crown Prince based on coordination with US President
Qena: Amir # Qatar stresses the solution of the crisis by sitting at the dialogue table to ensure the unity of the GCC
Qena: Prince # Qatar agrees to the request by Saudi Crown Prince to appoint envoys to discuss differences
QNA: Envoys will discuss controversial issues in a way that does not conflict with the sovereignty of the state






*
Saudi Arabia: Postponement of any dialogue or communication with the government in Qatar until a statement clarifies its position

Saudi Arabia: Floundering Qatari policy does not promote confidence building needed for dialogue

Saudi Arabia: Contact was at Qatar's request for dialogue on demands*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Middle East mental institution..

URGENT White House:* Trump is conducting separate contacts with the leaders of Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Qatar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

bsruzm said:


> Well, that isn't their problem. You would be surprised of my understanding. Israel, US, UK and many other's understand it well, why not a Turkish user?



No one "understands" Arabs or the Arab world apart from Israel Lol. They know very well how to break Arab DNA lol.

Did you see the cat post??? LOL What's next? All donkeys? Camels and birds in Turkey originate from Arabia.


----------



## Hexciter

Fenasi Kerim said:


> No one "understands" Arabs or the Arab world apart from Israel Lol. They know very well how to break Arab DNA lol.
> 
> Did you see the cat post??? LOL What's next? All donkeys? Camels and birds in Turkey originate from Arabia.



The just you will see is this:




There is nothing left more that can fight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Riyadh — Saudi Arabia on Saturday suspended any dialogue with Qatar, which has been distorting facts.

Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Salman, deputy premier and minister of defense, received a telephone call on Friday from Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al-Thani, the Emir of Qatar.

During the call, the Emir of Qatar expressed his desire to sit at the dialogue table and discuss the demands of the four countries.

The Crown Prince welcomed the desire of Sheikh Tamim.

Qatar’s state news agency QNA said the phone call was based on the coordination of US President Donald Trump who had earlier talked with Sheikh Tamim.

The QNA, however, completely distorted the content of the call.

Saudi Arabia later issued a second statement citing an official at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs denying the QNA report.

“What was published on the Qatar News Agency is a continuation of the distortion of the Qatari authority of the facts,” Saudi Press Agency reported citing the Saudi official.

“It clearly shows that the Qatari authority has not yet understood that the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia is not ready at all to tolerate the change by the Qatari authority of agreements and facts. This is evident in the distortion of the content of the phone call received by the Crown Prince from the Emir of Qatar minutes after its completion.

“The call was at the request of Qatar and its request for dialogue with four countries fighting terrorism.

“This proves that the authority in Qatar is not serious in dialogue and continues its previous policies, so the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia declares that any dialogue or communication with the authority in Qatar will be suspended until a clear statement explaining its position is made in public and that its public statements are in conformity with its obligations.

“The Kingdom affirms that the flounder of the Qatari policy does not bolsters the confidence needed for dialogue.”

Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Egypt and Bahrain cut diplomatic and trade links with Qatar on June 5, suspending air and shipping routes.

Meanwhile, Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Salman received a telephone call from US President Donald Trump.

During the call, they reviewed the bilateral relations and developments in the region and the world.

They stressed the need for all countries to abide by the commitments they made at the Riyadh Summit aimed at defeating terrorism, its financing and combating extremist ideology.

They asserted the need to strengthen the security of the region and the danger of the Iranian regime.

The Crown Prince and the US President stressed the depth of the strategic relations between the two countries and strengthening them to serve the two friendly peoples.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/516865/SAUDI-ARABIA/Qatar


----------



## bsruzm

*Interpol removes Muslim scholar al-Qaradawi from wanted list*


----------



## The SC

*Joint statement by the four countries:*

- Qatari minister's speech before the Human Rights Council reflects the Doha misleading approach 
- Qatar's insistence on dialogue is an attempt to improve its international image
- The Qatari minister's speech does not express a sincere intention to deal positively with mediators
- The Qatari foreign minister was first to announce his country's commitment to stop supporting terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

"The International Union of Muslim Scholars (IUMS) on Tuesday criticized the reported arrest of Muslim preachers and scholars in Saudi Arabia.

Those said to have been detained included Salman al-Auda, a prominent Muslim preacher and member of the IUMS's board of trustees.

On Monday, activists reported on social media that the Saudi authorities had detained more than 20 Muslim preachers and scholars for unspecified reasons.

Alongside Auda, those reportedly detained include prominent Saudi preachers Aaidh al-Qarni and Ali al-Omari.

On Sunday, Khalid bin Fahd al-Auda tweeted that the Saudi authorities had arrested his brother Salman. He did not say when the arrest took place or speculate about the reasons for the move.

Saudi Arabia is yet to issue any official statement regarding the reported arrests.

In January, a car accident in Saudi Arabia has caused the death of the son and wife of the famous Saudi scholar, Dr Salman Al Odah.

The car which was carrying the wife and son and other family members crashed into a lorry on one of the high ways in Saudi Arabia. The son and wife died immediately after the accident and the other family members were injured and were rushed to hospital.

Thousands of followers of Dr Salman Al Odah sent their condolences to Dr Al Odah on Twitter and Facebook.

Dr Salman Al Odah is a Saudi Sheikh and Muslim scholar. He is a member of the International Union for Muslim Scholars and on its Board of Trustees.

He is also a presenter on many TV and Youtube channels. He is also the director of the Arabic edition of the website Islam Today."




*Photo: Salman al-Auda*

*Qatar NGO urges Riyadh to free detained Muslim scholars*


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> "The International Union of Muslim Scholars (IUMS) on Tuesday criticized the reported arrest of Muslim preachers and scholars in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Those said to have been detained included Salman al-Auda, a prominent Muslim preacher and member of the IUMS's board of trustees.
> 
> On Monday, activists reported on social media that the Saudi authorities had detained more than 20 Muslim preachers and scholars for unspecified reasons.
> 
> Alongside Auda, those reportedly detained include prominent Saudi preachers Aaidh al-Qarni and Ali al-Omari.
> 
> On Sunday, Khalid bin Fahd al-Auda tweeted that the Saudi authorities had arrested his brother Salman. He did not say when the arrest took place or speculate about the reasons for the move.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is yet to issue any official statement regarding the reported arrests.
> 
> In January, a car accident in Saudi Arabia has caused the death of the son and wife of the famous Saudi scholar, Dr Salman Al Odah.
> 
> The car which was carrying the wife and son and other family members crashed into a lorry on one of the high ways in Saudi Arabia. The son and wife died immediately after the accident and the other family members were injured and were rushed to hospital.
> 
> Thousands of followers of Dr Salman Al Odah sent their condolences to Dr Al Odah on Twitter and Facebook.
> 
> Dr Salman Al Odah is a Saudi Sheikh and Muslim scholar. He is a member of the International Union for Muslim Scholars and on its Board of Trustees.
> 
> He is also a presenter on many TV and Youtube channels. He is also the director of the Arabic edition of the website Islam Today."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo: Salman al-Auda*
> 
> *Qatar NGO urges Riyadh to free detained Muslim scholars*



Fake news spread by Qatar. Nevertheless 1 of those 3 has a history of trouble-making. In any case none of those 3 are part of the ulama.

*Brother of Qatari Hajj pilgrim: Hamad al-Marri was brutally arrested*




Ibrahim al-Hussein, Al Arabiya
Tuesday, 12 September 2017

Jaber al-Marri, the brother of the Qatari pilgrim Hamad al-Marri who disappeared after exiting Saudi Arabia through al-Salwa border crossing, confirmed that his brother has been detained by Qatari authorities.

“The last time we heard from my brother was three days ago when he contacted his wife and asked for clothes because he was detained by Qatari authorities,” Jaber told Al-Arabiya.net.

“The arrest was carried out in a horrific manner that terrified his wife and children who are suffering because of this inhumane arrest,” he added.

He said that his family is afraid for Hamad’s life and noted that a security officer will pick up his brother’s clothes and deliver them to him.

Jaber explained the details of the arrest and said that Hamad was detained by security forces upon his arrival in Qatar and he called one of his brothers to pick up the car and take his family home.

Commenting on the video in which Hamad is allegedly captured and assaulted in the middle of the desert by Saudis and which was later proven to have been staged by employees from Qatar’s interior ministry, Jaber said his brother recorded the video under threat, adding that the video was circulated when Hamad was at the borders.

“I do not think it’s unlikely for the Qatari authorities to threaten him and his living or threaten to displace him. He was displaced in 2004 and he got his nationality back in 2006,” he said.

Jaber said 50% of the displaced Qataris were allowed to return to Qatar in 2006 noting that this was some sort of vengeance as families were divided since some members were allowed to return and others weren’t.

“I have not been able to visit my mother in 21 years,” he said.

Jaber added that Qatar is the only Gulf country which displaced 6,000 of its people and called on human-rights organizations to sympathize with his brother and other detainees such as Breek who recited a poem praising hajj services.

He also warned Qatar’s government of forcing his brother to do something else by force.

“I have proof that Hamad did (the video) under threat. I warn Qatar’s government of using my brother for vengeful purposes,” Jaber said.

Jaber added that the aim of arresting his brother is to hold the Saudi kingdom responsible for the life of Qatari pilgrims, adding that it’s sad and shameful that Qatar cannot protect its pilgrims who were 1,500 this year while Saudi Arabia secured around 3 million pilgrims.

Last Update: Tuesday, 12 September 2017 KSA 14:13 - GMT 11:13

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...ease-of-Indian-priest-kidnapped-in-Yemen.html

Video in the link above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

bsruzm said:


> "The International Union of Muslim Scholars (IUMS) on Tuesday criticized the reported arrest of Muslim preachers and scholars in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Those said to have been detained included Salman al-Auda, a prominent Muslim preacher and member of the IUMS's board of trustees.
> 
> On Monday, activists reported on social media that the Saudi authorities had detained more than 20 Muslim preachers and scholars for unspecified reasons.
> 
> Alongside Auda, those reportedly detained include prominent Saudi preachers Aaidh al-Qarni and Ali al-Omari.
> 
> On Sunday, Khalid bin Fahd al-Auda tweeted that the Saudi authorities had arrested his brother Salman. He did not say when the arrest took place or speculate about the reasons for the move.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is yet to issue any official statement regarding the reported arrests.
> 
> In January, a car accident in Saudi Arabia has caused the death of the son and wife of the famous Saudi scholar, Dr Salman Al Odah.
> 
> The car which was carrying the wife and son and other family members crashed into a lorry on one of the high ways in Saudi Arabia. The son and wife died immediately after the accident and the other family members were injured and were rushed to hospital.
> 
> Thousands of followers of Dr Salman Al Odah sent their condolences to Dr Al Odah on Twitter and Facebook.
> 
> Dr Salman Al Odah is a Saudi Sheikh and Muslim scholar. He is a member of the International Union for Muslim Scholars and on its Board of Trustees.
> 
> He is also a presenter on many TV and Youtube channels. He is also the director of the Arabic edition of the website Islam Today."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo: Salman al-Auda*
> 
> *Qatar NGO urges Riyadh to free detained Muslim scholars*



"The regime forces also detained al-Qarni, another cleric with an alleged 2.2 million Twitter followers. Sheikh Ouda, in his last twitter post, had welcomed on Friday suggesting that three month old row between Qatar and four Arab countries led by Saudi Arabia may be resolved. Exiled Saudi opposition activists have called for protests on September 15 meant to galvanise opposition to the Saudi Arabian royal family.

Reports of the arrests came amid widespread speculation that King Salman bin Abdulaziz was preparing to abdicate in favour of his son, Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman. Several unidentified sources and tweets by rights organizations, journalists and others are reporting that *former King Fahd's son Prince Abdul Aziz Bin Fahd al Saud is among those arrested.*

Former King Fahd's son Prince Abdul Aziz Bin Fahd al-Saud's name was heard when he lashed out at UAE, defended former crown prince bin Nayef in his Twitter account."
*
Saudi royal lashes out at UAE, defends former crown prince bin Nayef

See also: Saudi Arabia detains two prominent clerics*


----------



## bsruzm

"Kuwait Prime Minister Jaber Mubarak Al-Hamad Al-Sabah's upcoming visit to Ankara, due Wednesday, will further cement bilateral relations and cooperation between Kuwait and Turkey.

The Prime Minister, who would visit Turkey on September 13-16, would build upon three recent
summits held between the leaders of Turkey and Kuwait: the first last March in Ankara and the next two in Kuwait
in May and July this year.

Jaber Al-Mubarak is to hold talks with his Turkish counterpart Benali Yildirim on bilateral
relations and regional developments, while Istanbul would host Turkey-Kuwait Economic Forum on Friday."

Kuwait PM's Turkey visit to boost ties to new level

"President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan received Sheikh Mohammed Bin Abdulrahman Bin Jassim Al-Thani, Minister of Foreign Affairs of Qatar, at the Presidential Complex." (12.09.2017)





Qatar FM Mohammed Al-Thani at the Presidential Complex


----------



## bsruzm

*President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan met with Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al-Thani of Qatar at the Presidential Complex.*

Note: It is Qatari Emir's first foreign trip since GCC crisis erupted.


----------



## The SC

*Moody's: Qatar is using its cash reserves and pumping $ 38.5 billion to save its economy
*
Qatar has injected $ 38.5 billion from its $ 340 billion cash reserves into its economy to ease the impact of a trade boycott imposed by a number of Gulf states on charges of supporting terrorism, Moody's said.

The agency said in its report - according to the Financial Times that the equivalent of 23% of GDP was used to support the economy during the first two months of the province, which began in June.

The agency said Doha had to deal with large foreign capital outflows estimated at $ 30 billion in June and July, and Moody's predicted more capital outflows under the diplomatic boycott.

The International Agency said that Qatar faces significant economic, financial and social costs as a result of accusations of terrorism, including travel and trade restrictions.

The agency believes that Doha has been largely affected by these accusations, and that the damage sustained many sectors, including tourism, trade and financial sector, and must deal with the high financial cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

bsruzm said:


> King Fahd's son Prince Abdul Aziz Bin Fahd al Saud is among those arrested.


Strange, he doesn't tweet anything since then.


----------



## The SC

*Why is Qatar offering to trade dead Israelis for meetings with live Jews?*

*Three years after his death, Lt. Hadar Goldin's body is being used as a bargaining chip by Qatar’s hired apologists, say some American Jewish leaders. It is perhaps the strangest,most distasteful part of Qatar’s unprecedented outreach to America's Jewish groups.

Lt. Goldin descended into the dark of a Gaza Strip terrorist tunnel in 2014, and disappeared. Months later, Hamas admitted to killing the 23-year old. (The terror group typically holds onto corpses to trade later for releasing its jailed fighters .)

If certain Jewish non-profits agree to sit down with Qatar’s ruling emir, these Jewish leaders say they were told, then Goldin’s body, and that of another missing Israeli, would be returned by Hamas to the grieving families in Israel.

“I was warned that our advertising campaign against Qatar might blow up in our faces because Hamas would be imminently releasing the bodies of Israeli soldiers under Qatari pressure,” Rabbi Shmuley Boteach told me.



Boteach, who Newsweek hailed as one of America’s “most influential rabbis,” funded newspaper ads and wrote articles to show why Qatar's charm offensive was offensive. “It is a shameful episode for our community when those who fund the murder of Jews in Israel are being embraced by Jews in the United States,” he said, adding he produced “full-page New York Times ads to make it clear to all who agreed to whitewash the terror-stained hands of the emir would be condoning murder.” More such ads, he said, are coming.

Dangling a personal meeting shows just how desperate Qatar is these days. As a rule, Qatar’s ruling emir, Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani, only meets with heads of state, government ministers and cabinet secretaries. He considers any one else beneath his dignity. Now, during his visit to the United Nation’s General Assembly meeting in New York this week, he is stooping to greet the heads of non-profit Jewish groups. That’s quite a come-down from his high horse.

The emir’s outreach effort strongly suggests that the diplomatic and economic pressure on Qatar is succeeding. Qatar is officially a U.S. ally. The country hosts a U.S. air base, but it is locked in a diplomatic war with America’s other Arab allies, who are angered by Qatar’s support for terrorism and Iran. For the past few months, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates have closed their air and sea ports and blocked their roads to Qatari trade, withdrawn their ambassadors and worked to isolate their regime. Arab leaders have even gotten into shouting matches with Qatari officials at diplomatic events.

Meanwhile, the Qatari democratic opposition has come out of hiding and is hosting a conference in London this week, which seems to be tip-toeing toward endorsing regime change.

In short, Qatar has run aground and its Jewish outreach effort (along with its macabre offer of Goldin's body) is its latest thrashing effort to free itself from the shoals of Western disapproval.

* * *

At its darkest hour, Qatar attracted a most unusual advocate: Nick Muzin, an observant Jew who is Sen. Ted Cruz's former deputy chief of staff.

Muzin’s consulting firm, Stonington Strategies, is pulling down $50,000 per month to set up these meetings, O’Dwyer’s PR News reported. The firm shares its name with the road on which Muzin lives.

Muzin declined to comment, texting that he “does not speak to the press.”

5WPR, a Manhattan-based public relations firm founded by Ronn Torossian that appears to represent Muzin, also refused to comment. (Torossian is a well respected public-relations expert who sometimes contributes to Forbes.com.)

While Muzin may have hinted to some Jewish leaders that his lobbying had the “blessing” of Israel's elected government, Israel's Ambassador to the United States, Ron Dermer, told me otherwise: “It is not true.”

https://www.forbes.com/sites/hp/2017/09/06/could-3d-printing-bring-made-in-canada-back/#25826e306c64*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

*Unjust blockade, efforts to destabilize a sovereign country is terrorism, says Qatari Emir*


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Qatar’s Sheikh Sultan bin Suhaim urges response to call to end crisis*





Staff writer, Al Arabiya EnglishMonday, 18 September 2017

Qatar’s Sheikh Sultan bin Suhaim Al-Thani has released a statement saying that he “hopes the ruling family and dignitaries respond to the invitation for a national meeting”.

Sheikh Sultan bin Suhaim said in a video message broadcasted on Sky News Arabia to the Qatari people that the Qatari government has "allowed the intruders and the haters to spread their poison in every direction until we reached the brink of catastrophe".

"It saddens me to that what is mentioned in this crisis consist of terrorist organizations and Qatar’s embrace of them and the proliferation of terrorist groups among us. It is as if Doha has become an incubator for all the saboteurs and corrupters".

The Paris-based Qatari sheikh said that he placed his trust in “the wisdom of King Salman and the leaders of countries and their deep love for us by standing with us”.

On Sunday, Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali Al-Thani called on the "wise men" of the ruling family in Qatar and the country's prominent figures to meet to resolve the Qatari crisis, which amounted to direct incitement to the Arab Gulf.

ENGLISH STATEMENT IN FULL:
_*You all know that the situation today is quite critical. Our brothers in the Gulf and the Arab world have ostracized us because of fatal errors that were committed against them alongside ugly practices done against their existence; these actions were committed in our name, from our land and with our tools. *_

_*These people are in fact our enemies. Because of the government’s policy which allowed hateful bitter people to deepen its roots in Qatar and spread their poison everywhere, we have bitterly reached the abyss. Our goal today is to stand together to purge our land from these outsiders and to continue our development efforts to bring pride to our country Qatar in an effort to gain a more civic and humanitarian role and aspect. We need to stand together to protect Qatar from terrorist organizations. *_

_*My worst fear is that one day the Qatari citizen will become associated with terrorism. I am most fearful that we would be rejected from everyone worldwide, along with the rupture with our neighboring countries.*_

_*Today, I live in Paris. Ever since the crisis broke, I couldn’t handle becoming a stranger in my own country. Strangers came flooding like the colonizers, intervening in our internal affairs under the pretext of protecting us from our people in Saudi Arabia and the Gulf whom we consider as our ancestors and family. We are the grandchildren of Sheikh Jassim and many other great men who have built this great country.*_

_*I am saddened that this crisis brought to light all of these terrorist organizations and these violent groups along with an interference with the affairs of other countries and a sabotage of their security and wellbeing. As if Doha has become an incubator to all the corrupts and the wicked and a platform to serve their agendas. *_

_*While in reality, if Qatar would be faced with hardships, they would be the first to leave the ship. They only care about exploiting our country and using our resources, they wouldn’t care about us at all because they are not connected to us, and they have no families nor loved ones. They are full of bitterness and hatred against the Gulf people and Qatar is no exception. It’s a shame that Qatar is used as a façade and a weapon to destroy its people, its dignity, its history and its entire entity only to become a victim of their practices later on.*_

_*In this context, I endorse all calls for a meeting hoping that all the members of the ruling family, distinguished members and thinkers to engage in this meeting so they can become one hand to protect Qatar from enemies and deserters.*_

_*I am full of confidence of King Salman and the leaders of the Arab countries of their stand with Qatar, may god always bestow peaceful relations between us and may all mistakes be corrected to end these nightmares that have plagued us.*_

_*Sultan Bin Suhaim Bin Hamad Al Thani.*_

Last Update: Tuesday, 19 September 2017 KSA 23:27 - GMT 20:27


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909846518492008448

*Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali calls for meeting to discuss Qatar crisis*

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Sunday, 17 September 2017

Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali al-Thani tweeted a message to the people of Qatar requesting them to unite to “be the messengers of peace”.

“To my family, the children, the businessmen, and all the people of Qatar. I invite you to meet to be messengers of wisdom and peace, and advocates for the uniting of the hearts,” he tweeted on Sunday night.

Al-Thani requested a national meeting with him regarding a crisis “which we can no longer remain silent on”, he said in a one-page statement released on Sunday.

The Qatari royal family member said the situation surrounding the crisis was “getting worst” and is “pushing us to a fate we do not want to reach”.

Bin Ali also said that Saudi Arabia’s King Salman was keen on the safety of Qatar and its people. The Qatari sheikh has called on the people of Qatar to communicate with him and set a date for a national meeting later.






*ENGLISH STATEMENT IN FULL:*
*Abdullah bin Ali bin Abdullah Al-Thani*

*By The Name of God, the merciful*

*My Brothers and Sons in beloved Qatar:*

*May peace, God’s blessing and mercy be upon you, hereafter:*

*Thank God, May prayers and peace be on prophet Mohamed, the noblest prophet and messenger.*

*Oh God, may we be of those who know the truth and follow it, and those who see the falsehood and avoid it; Make us a source of good and block evil.*

*I hurt deeply while watching the situation getting worse, it has reached to a point of direct incitement against the stability of the Gulf, interference in others affairs, which pushes us to a destiny that we do not want, as what happened in countries that entered the adventure tunnel, and ended in chaos and destruction with scattered losses.*

*According to the current situation; I call on the wise sons of the family, and the prestigious Qatari people to sit in a brotherly, family and national meeting to discuss the crisis, and what we would be able to do in order to get everything back on track, and enforce the Gulf cooperation.*

*Brothers, I do not do this as a way of pretending or showing off, but I was optimistic when I saw the support and facilitation provided to my people, and found opened doors. I met the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman bin Abdul Aziz twice, whom I found in him a deep care and concern for Qatar and its people’s safety, and it is also our responsibility not to keep silent in this crisis.*

*Please contact me privately on my E-mail:*

*Abdullah@aaalthani.org*

*We need to set time and place for the meeting, may God help us to serve our country and preserve our Gulf unity.*

*God is the supporter.*

*Oh, God, have I informed? For God is my witness.*

*Full statement from Qatar’s Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali Al-Thani [in Arabic]:*




Last Update: Monday, 18 September 2017 KSA 13:02 - GMT 10:02

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...in-Ali-tweets-message-to-people-of-Qatar.html





*Qatari tribe accuses authorities of systematic repression*
*
Al Ghofran family members urge the UN rights body to urgently intervene, support their struggle to restore their rights in Qatar*







Saleh Al Marri speaks during the seminar held on the fringe of the 36th session of the UN Human Rights CouncilImage Credit: Supplied





Mohammad Al Marri speaks during the seminar held on the fringe of the 36th session of the UN Human Rights CounImage Credit: Supplied





Dr. Ahmad Al Hamli, Chairman of the Arab Federation for Human Rights. Image Credit: Supplied


Published: 16:52 September 18, 2017 
Gulf News Report

Geneva: Members of Al Ghofran family have accused Qatari authorities of launching “a systematic repression and injustice campaign” against their tribe, according to a report by the Arab Federation for Human Rights.

In a call to the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC), the family members urged the rights watchdog to urgently intervene and support their struggle to restore their rights in Qatar.







During a seminar held on the fringe of the 36th session of the UNHRC, Mohammad and Saleh Al Marri, two members of Al Ghofran family showcased the tragedy of their situation.

“I came here full of hope to make the voice of an oppressed tribe heard,” Mohammad Al Marri said. “My tribe has been suffering from injustice and repression and the Qatari regime has denied it from its legitimate rights,” he said.

The Qatari authorities have reportedly revoked the nationality and expelled many of Al Ghofran family.

“More than 6,000 of my family members have been displaced, excluded and exiled,” Al Marri confirmed in a statement by the Arab Federation for Human Rights.

He also challenged the Qatari authorities’ claim that the nationalities were revoked since the tribe members already held another nationality.

“These all are lies… The fact is we are part of the bigger Al Murrah tribe which was not in good terms with the Qatari regime,” he said.

Al Ghofran family is a well-known branch of Al Murrah tribe, which straddles the border between Saudi Arabia and Qatar.

The tribe members constitute 60 per cent of the Qatari population, according to recent census.

Al Murrah tribe leaders have spoken out about the oppression they have suffered under the reign of the current Emir Shaikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al Thani, and his father Shaikh Hamad Bin Khalifa Al Thani.

In 1995, Shaikh Hamad seized the power from his father Shaikh Khalifa Bin Hamad Al Thani in a coup, openly and strongly rejected by the Al Ghofran family leaders.

“Since then we are suffering arbitrary policies which include dismissing from work, denying our rights to buy houses and doing any business. More than 6,000 of our members have been displaced, excluded and exiled,” Al Marri complained.

“Whenever human rights organizations raised the issue, these arbitrary policies were extended to affect all Al Murrah tribe”, he added.

“A few days ago, we heard that the Qatari authorities have revoked the nationality of Shaikh Talib Bin Lahom Al Sheram Al Marri, the leader Al Murrah tribe, and other 55 of the his family members and other sons and daughters of the tribe, confiscated their assets and dismissed many of them from their jobs,” said Saleh Al Marri. Such actions were deplored by AFHR as a violation of civil rights and inhumane acts.

Saleh Al Marri hoped that human rights organizations will no longer ignore their family’s cause which he described as “clear example of all kinds of injustice”.

He and his brother pledged that their family members will not rest till their legitimate citizenship rights and illegally confiscated assets are restored.

“We have been patient for many years... Our patience has now run out,” they warned, hoping that they could rely on the UN as last resort to bring about speedy justice.

Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Egypt and Bahrain cut all diplomatic and trade links with Qatar on June 5, accusing it of financing terrorism and cozying up to Iran.

The quartet said the boycott of Qatar stemmed from “the harm caused by irresponsible Doha actions through its support, financing and harboring of terrorist elements.”

Despite an attempt by the Emir of Kuwait to mediate between his feuding allies, Qatar has repeatedly ignored quartet efforts and flaunted its closer ties with Iran, which has been sowing chaos and violence in the Mideast region, supporting militias such as the Al Houthis of Yemen and the Hezbollah of Lebanon.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/qatar...uthorities-of-systematic-repression-1.2092012

Good. Let them (current Al-Thani leadership) implode from within. We will gladly give them citizenship so they can become citizens of their ancestral land. Maybe the Al-Thani's should think of something similar? They will, once the gas runs out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

*Trump stopped Saudi Arabia, UAE from invading Qatar, report says *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

@bsruzm 

I'm falling in love with TRT Word. They really do a great job.

The propaganda show of the PGCC states:


----------



## bsruzm

KediKesenFare said:


> @bsruzm
> 
> I'm falling in love with TRT Word. They really do a great job.
> 
> The propaganda show of the PGCC states:


TRT World seem to watch Joe Show, that is amazing lol
Well, I am not surprised as some here claimed that Turkish base is there to protect Al Thani family and to shoot Qatari's who are potential rioters against the ruling family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

This seems to be a repeat of plot..as oil went down in late 80s and Saudis began to scramble for financial survial they found the Iraqi escape goat and now its Qatari escape goat..


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


>


You hate that Qatar helps Israeli Arabs? What's wrong?

"Qatari Amir Shaikh Hamad bin Khalifa Al Thani authorised the funding on Tuesday after *Israeli-Arab lawmaker Ahmed Tibi met senior Qatari officials and members of the energy-rich Gulf state's Olympic committee in Doha*.

*Gulf states have previously donated generously to Palestinian cities and towns, but neglected ethnic-Arab towns within Israel.*

*Qatar's donation will be used to build the 13,000-capacity Doha Stadium in the northern town of Sakhnin for the Bnei Sakhnin football team.*

Qatari officials confirmed that Tibi had secured the donation pledge, but refused to disclose the amount.

Tibi said talks on providing funds for building the stadium began five months ago, during which he met several Qatari officials and showed them maps and documents related to the plans.

*Engineers from the Qatari Olympic Committee later visited Sakhnin.

"This is the largest financial support that Sakhnin has ever received, or any others in the Arab sector, from any outside source," Tibi said.

"We very much appreciate ... the readiness to listen and positively react to our request especially since Sakhnin suffers from unequal treatment and policy, and we are trying to bridge the gap with assistance from the Arab world," he added."*

*Qatar funds new stadium in Israel*

*Note:* Sakhnin is an Arab city in Israel's Northern District. It is located in the Lower Galilee, about 23 kilometres east of Acre. Sakhnin was declared a city in 1995. In 2015 its population was 29,316, mostly Muslim with a sizable Christian minority. Bnei Sakhnin F.C. is an Israeli football club based at the Doha Stadium in Sakhnin. They are the most successful Israeli Arab club.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

That is a cover up.. look at all those Usraeli flags bearers, do they look Palestinians? This stadium became the most important one in Usrael, the video says that, and it is there whee the finals for qualifications to the European cup were held..So, obviously it was a gift to Usrael.. you can see a few Palestinian spectators in the video.. if this was really for them, the video would have shown Palestinians enjoying the Stadium, which is no where to see..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

He looks seriously roasted. I wonder what it is all about? I think it is partially about this below and much more!

*Qatar’s Sheikh Sultan bin Suhaim urges response to call to end crisis*





Staff writer, Al Arabiya EnglishMonday, 18 September 2017

Qatar’s Sheikh Sultan bin Suhaim Al-Thani has released a statement saying that he “hopes the ruling family and dignitaries respond to the invitation for a national meeting”.

Sheikh Sultan bin Suhaim said in a video message broadcasted on Sky News Arabia to the Qatari people that the Qatari government has "allowed the intruders and the haters to spread their poison in every direction until we reached the brink of catastrophe".

"It saddens me to that what is mentioned in this crisis consist of terrorist organizations and Qatar’s embrace of them and the proliferation of terrorist groups among us. It is as if Doha has become an incubator for all the saboteurs and corrupters".

The Paris-based Qatari sheikh said that he placed his trust in “the wisdom of King Salman and the leaders of countries and their deep love for us by standing with us”.

On Sunday, Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali Al-Thani called on the "wise men" of the ruling family in Qatar and the country's prominent figures to meet to resolve the Qatari crisis, which amounted to direct incitement to the Arab Gulf.

ENGLISH STATEMENT IN FULL:
_*You all know that the situation today is quite critical. Our brothers in the Gulf and the Arab world have ostracized us because of fatal errors that were committed against them alongside ugly practices done against their existence; these actions were committed in our name, from our land and with our tools. *_

_*These people are in fact our enemies. Because of the government’s policy which allowed hateful bitter people to deepen its roots in Qatar and spread their poison everywhere, we have bitterly reached the abyss. Our goal today is to stand together to purge our land from these outsiders and to continue our development efforts to bring pride to our country Qatar in an effort to gain a more civic and humanitarian role and aspect. We need to stand together to protect Qatar from terrorist organizations. *_

_*My worst fear is that one day the Qatari citizen will become associated with terrorism. I am most fearful that we would be rejected from everyone worldwide, along with the rupture with our neighboring countries.*_

_*Today, I live in Paris. Ever since the crisis broke, I couldn’t handle becoming a stranger in my own country. Strangers came flooding like the colonizers, intervening in our internal affairs under the pretext of protecting us from our people in Saudi Arabia and the Gulf whom we consider as our ancestors and family. We are the grandchildren of Sheikh Jassim and many other great men who have built this great country.*_

_*I am saddened that this crisis brought to light all of these terrorist organizations and these violent groups along with an interference with the affairs of other countries and a sabotage of their security and wellbeing. As if Doha has become an incubator to all the corrupts and the wicked and a platform to serve their agendas. *_

_*While in reality, if Qatar would be faced with hardships, they would be the first to leave the ship. They only care about exploiting our country and using our resources, they wouldn’t care about us at all because they are not connected to us, and they have no families nor loved ones. They are full of bitterness and hatred against the Gulf people and Qatar is no exception. It’s a shame that Qatar is used as a façade and a weapon to destroy its people, its dignity, its history and its entire entity only to become a victim of their practices later on.*_

_*In this context, I endorse all calls for a meeting hoping that all the members of the ruling family, distinguished members and thinkers to engage in this meeting so they can become one hand to protect Qatar from enemies and deserters.*_

_*I am full of confidence of King Salman and the leaders of the Arab countries of their stand with Qatar, may god always bestow peaceful relations between us and may all mistakes be corrected to end these nightmares that have plagued us.*_

_*Sultan Bin Suhaim Bin Hamad Al Thani.*_

Last Update: Tuesday, 19 September 2017 KSA 23:27 - GMT 20:27


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909846518492008448

*Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali calls for meeting to discuss Qatar crisis*

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Sunday, 17 September 2017

Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali al-Thani tweeted a message to the people of Qatar requesting them to unite to “be the messengers of peace”.

“To my family, the children, the businessmen, and all the people of Qatar. I invite you to meet to be messengers of wisdom and peace, and advocates for the uniting of the hearts,” he tweeted on Sunday night.

Al-Thani requested a national meeting with him regarding a crisis “which we can no longer remain silent on”, he said in a one-page statement released on Sunday.

The Qatari royal family member said the situation surrounding the crisis was “getting worst” and is “pushing us to a fate we do not want to reach”.

Bin Ali also said that Saudi Arabia’s King Salman was keen on the safety of Qatar and its people. The Qatari sheikh has called on the people of Qatar to communicate with him and set a date for a national meeting later.






*ENGLISH STATEMENT IN FULL:*
*Abdullah bin Ali bin Abdullah Al-Thani*

*By The Name of God, the merciful*

*My Brothers and Sons in beloved Qatar:*

*May peace, God’s blessing and mercy be upon you, hereafter:*

*Thank God, May prayers and peace be on prophet Mohamed, the noblest prophet and messenger.*

*Oh God, may we be of those who know the truth and follow it, and those who see the falsehood and avoid it; Make us a source of good and block evil.*

*I hurt deeply while watching the situation getting worse, it has reached to a point of direct incitement against the stability of the Gulf, interference in others affairs, which pushes us to a destiny that we do not want, as what happened in countries that entered the adventure tunnel, and ended in chaos and destruction with scattered losses.*

*According to the current situation; I call on the wise sons of the family, and the prestigious Qatari people to sit in a brotherly, family and national meeting to discuss the crisis, and what we would be able to do in order to get everything back on track, and enforce the Gulf cooperation.*

*Brothers, I do not do this as a way of pretending or showing off, but I was optimistic when I saw the support and facilitation provided to my people, and found opened doors. I met the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman bin Abdul Aziz twice, whom I found in him a deep care and concern for Qatar and its people’s safety, and it is also our responsibility not to keep silent in this crisis.*

*Please contact me privately on my E-mail:*

*Abdullah@aaalthani.org*

*We need to set time and place for the meeting, may God help us to serve our country and preserve our Gulf unity.*

*God is the supporter.*

*Oh, God, have I informed? For God is my witness.*

*Full statement from Qatar’s Sheikh Abdullah bin Ali Al-Thani [in Arabic]:*




Last Update: Monday, 18 September 2017 KSA 13:02 - GMT 10:02

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...in-Ali-tweets-message-to-people-of-Qatar.html





*Qatari tribe accuses authorities of systematic repression*
*
Al Ghofran family members urge the UN rights body to urgently intervene, support their struggle to restore their rights in Qatar*







Saleh Al Marri speaks during the seminar held on the fringe of the 36th session of the UN Human Rights CouncilImage Credit: Supplied





Mohammad Al Marri speaks during the seminar held on the fringe of the 36th session of the UN Human Rights CounImage Credit: Supplied





Dr. Ahmad Al Hamli, Chairman of the Arab Federation for Human Rights. Image Credit: Supplied


Published: 16:52 September 18, 2017 
Gulf News Report

Geneva: Members of Al Ghofran family have accused Qatari authorities of launching “a systematic repression and injustice campaign” against their tribe, according to a report by the Arab Federation for Human Rights.

In a call to the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC), the family members urged the rights watchdog to urgently intervene and support their struggle to restore their rights in Qatar.







During a seminar held on the fringe of the 36th session of the UNHRC, Mohammad and Saleh Al Marri, two members of Al Ghofran family showcased the tragedy of their situation.

“I came here full of hope to make the voice of an oppressed tribe heard,” Mohammad Al Marri said. “My tribe has been suffering from injustice and repression and the Qatari regime has denied it from its legitimate rights,” he said.

The Qatari authorities have reportedly revoked the nationality and expelled many of Al Ghofran family.

“More than 6,000 of my family members have been displaced, excluded and exiled,” Al Marri confirmed in a statement by the Arab Federation for Human Rights.

He also challenged the Qatari authorities’ claim that the nationalities were revoked since the tribe members already held another nationality.

“These all are lies… The fact is we are part of the bigger Al Murrah tribe which was not in good terms with the Qatari regime,” he said.

Al Ghofran family is a well-known branch of Al Murrah tribe, which straddles the border between Saudi Arabia and Qatar.

The tribe members constitute 60 per cent of the Qatari population, according to recent census.

Al Murrah tribe leaders have spoken out about the oppression they have suffered under the reign of the current Emir Shaikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al Thani, and his father Shaikh Hamad Bin Khalifa Al Thani.

In 1995, Shaikh Hamad seized the power from his father Shaikh Khalifa Bin Hamad Al Thani in a coup, openly and strongly rejected by the Al Ghofran family leaders.

“Since then we are suffering arbitrary policies which include dismissing from work, denying our rights to buy houses and doing any business. More than 6,000 of our members have been displaced, excluded and exiled,” Al Marri complained.

“Whenever human rights organizations raised the issue, these arbitrary policies were extended to affect all Al Murrah tribe”, he added.

“A few days ago, we heard that the Qatari authorities have revoked the nationality of Shaikh Talib Bin Lahom Al Sheram Al Marri, the leader Al Murrah tribe, and other 55 of the his family members and other sons and daughters of the tribe, confiscated their assets and dismissed many of them from their jobs,” said Saleh Al Marri. Such actions were deplored by AFHR as a violation of civil rights and inhumane acts.

Saleh Al Marri hoped that human rights organizations will no longer ignore their family’s cause which he described as “clear example of all kinds of injustice”.

He and his brother pledged that their family members will not rest till their legitimate citizenship rights and illegally confiscated assets are restored.

“We have been patient for many years... Our patience has now run out,” they warned, hoping that they could rely on the UN as last resort to bring about speedy justice.

Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Egypt and Bahrain cut all diplomatic and trade links with Qatar on June 5, accusing it of financing terrorism and cozying up to Iran.

The quartet said the boycott of Qatar stemmed from “the harm caused by irresponsible Doha actions through its support, financing and harboring of terrorist elements.”

Despite an attempt by the Emir of Kuwait to mediate between his feuding allies, Qatar has repeatedly ignored quartet efforts and flaunted its closer ties with Iran, which has been sowing chaos and violence in the Mideast region, supporting militias such as the Al Houthis of Yemen and the Hezbollah of Lebanon.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/qatar...uthorities-of-systematic-repression-1.2092012

Good. Let them (current Al-Thani leadership) implode from within. We will gladly give them citizenship so they can become citizens of their ancestral land. Maybe the Al-Thani's should think of something similar? They will, once the gas runs out.



The SC said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

*Over 100 UAE firms shift operations to Qatar*


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> *Over 100 UAE firms shift operations to Qatar*



No such thing. Qatari (The Peninsula) mouthpiece that no other media in the world is reporting.

Why would any sane firm change UAE (a bigger country, bigger economy, better for investors, much more influential) with tiny Qatar, moreover currently when Qatar is struggling economically due to the correct embargo on their treacherous leadership?

@Khafee 

*King Salman meets with former Turkish president*




Former President of Turkey, Abdullah Gul with King Salman in Jeddah. (SPA)
Staff writer, Al Arabiya EnglishThursday, 21 September 2017

King Salman bin Abdulaziz al-Saud received in Jeddah on Thursday the former President of Turkey Abdullah Gul.

During the meeting, discussions were exchanged on a number of topics of common interest.

Last Update: Thursday, 21 September 2017 KSA 15:50 - GMT 12:50

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...lman-meets-with-former-Turkish-president.html

*Complaint over Ghufran tribe violations presented to UNHCR *




Ahmed al-Hamli, head of the Arab Federation, presented the complaint to Mohamed Ali Nisour, Head of the Middle East and North Africa Division during a meeting at the UN headquarters in Geneva. (Supplied)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya EnglishThursday, 21 September 2017

The Arab Federation for Human Rights (AFHR) presented the United Nations High Commission for Human Rights (UNHCR) a complaint against Qatar’s violation of the Ghufran tribe and its members.

Ahmed al-Hamli, head of the Arab Federation, presented the complaint to Mohamed Ali Nisour, Head of the Middle East and North Africa Division at the UNHCR during a meeting at the UN headquarters in Geneva.

Nisour said that UNHCR is interested in the issue of withdrawal of nationalities and the Gulf region in general.

"We, as an Arab organization, are interested in protecting the rights of every Arab citizen as part of our endeavor to spread and promote a culture of human rights in our Arab world," al-Hamli said.







The complaint included claims of torture by the Qatari authorities and called for all their rights to be restored. (Supplied)

The complaint detailed how in 1996 Qatari authorities arrested and detained many members of the Ghufran tribe. It stated that the brutal methods used to torture the vicims led in some cases to memory loss and psychological disorders.

It further stated that in 2000, the Qatari government began to revoke nationalities from tribe members and deported them to neighboring countries preventing any chance for their return to their homeland.

In 2005, the complaint added, Qatari authorities ordered the withdrawal of the citizenships of 6,000 tribe members including women and children.

The tribe members appealed in the complaint to the UNHCR to help them attain their rights.

It also called for the need to take action against persons involved torture and humiliation acts for the members held in detention.

Last Update: Friday, 22 September 2017 KSA 16:13 - GMT 13:13

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...ran-tribe-violations-presented-to-UNHCR-.html

*Solution to Qatar crisis will be from the Gulf, says Saudi FM*




Saudi Arabia's Foreign Minister Adel al-Jubeir speaks at a briefing with reporters at the Saudi Embassy in London, Britain September 5, 2017. (Reuters)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya EnglishThursday, 21 September 2017

Saudi Foreign Minister Adel al-Jubeir said on Thursday that the solution to the ongoing Qatari crisis would be a Gulf one.

Jubeir also said that Qatar should stop its support for terrorism and extremism, pointing out that Doha must stop the rhetoric of hatred, incitement and interference in the internal affairs of other countries.

“Qatar must adhere to the principles of combating terrorism,” Jubeir said.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...isis-will-be-from-the-Gulf-says-Saudi-FM.html





Abdulrahman Al-Rashed | Published — Wednesday 20 September 2017
*Qatar and the Saudi ‘invasion’ that never was *

A news agency recently attributed to the White House a statement claiming that President Donald Trump managed to prevent Saudi Arabia and the UAE from invading Qatar. However, an hour later, the US President issued a statement denying the report.
Then another story surfaced claiming that President Trump had rebuked the emir of Qatar, Sheikh Tamim, when they met in New York, and showed him secret information proving that Qatar continued to finance terrorism even after it signed a commitment with the Americans to stop doing so weeks before. 
Many stories have been circulated for political purposes, despite the availability of facts to the contrary. The nature of the crisis and the early entrenchment of Qatar by the American bases and international military alliances defy the logic of such ways of thinking. Nevertheless, Qatar has resorted to this propaganda since June to generate sympathy, in Kuwait for instance, and to depict its opponents as evil states.
But the reality is quite the opposite. Qatar has been trying for years to weaken and target states such as Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and Egypt. Its targeting of the state of Bahrain, through supporting the opposition which wants to topple the regime, is no secret. Moreover, it has been financing the Saudi extremist religious opposition in London since the 1990s. This Saudi opposition, which calls openly for toppling the government in Saudi Arabia, participated in the assassination plot against late King Abdullah bin Abdul-Aziz. As for Egypt, observing the Qatari media for one night only would be enough to hear clear calls for toppling the Sissi government by force, in addition to the large and incessant involvement of Qatar in financing the Egyptian opposition.
Doha’s spoilt rulers spread fiction about their ‘persecution’ by the Anti-Terror Quartet, but the truth is that they want to play the role of a big regional state without bearing the consequences of their actions.

Abdulrahman Al-Rashed

Nevertheless, none of the affected countries worked on an armed or provocative project against Qatar at the time. Even Hosni Mubarak, the former president of Egypt, who was targeted the most by Qataris, refrained from responding to the Qatari plots and chose to simply ignore them.
The Anti-Terror Quartet, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the UAE and Bahrain, declared openly their program against Qatar, and there are more than 10 other Arab countries that silently support the Quartet against Qatar. The agenda against Qatar is based on the strategy of isolating and weakening it, with the hope of achieving one of two objectives: Either forcing it to change its policies or at least weakening it to prevent it from meddling in others’ affairs. But no one has suggested, or even hinted at, any intention of toppling the regime of Qatar or its ruler. 
Many people think, and they may be right, that the present emir, Sheikh Tamim, is helpless, and that the real person who is calling the shots and creating problems in Qatar is his father, who abdicated, in name only, four years ago.
Since the beginning of the crisis, Doha has been asking the Turks, the Americans, and even the Iranians, for help, alleging that the Saudis and Emiratis have been plotting against it, and that they have been stifling Qatar in an unprecedented blockade. No logical person can believe this Qatari gibberish, which has been copied from the manuals of Gaza, about a country full of Ferraris and caviar. In short, the problem is that the spoilt rulers of Doha do not want to stop playing the role of a big regional state, but are unwilling to bear the consequences of their actions.
_• Abdulrahman Al-Rashed is a veteran columnist. He is the former general manager of Al Arabiya news channel, and former editor-in-chief of Asharq Al-Awsat, where this article is also published. Twitter: @aalrashed_
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1164746

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why would any sane firm change UAE (a bigger country, bigger economy, better for investors, much more influential)


That's not true, even Emirati's know and accept that Qatar is economically better but perhaps, the blockade undermines that a little.


----------



## Khafee

Saif al-Arab said:


> No such thing. Qatari (The Peninsula) mouthpiece that no other media in the world is reporting.
> 
> Why would any sane firm change UAE (a bigger country, bigger economy, better for investors, much more influential) with tiny Qatar, moreover currently when Qatar is struggling economically due to the correct embargo on their treacherous leadership?
> 
> @Khafee


Absolutely!
To save face, some crooked story needs to be cooked up. It doesn't have to confirm to logical norms.



bsruzm said:


> That's not true, even Emirati's know and accept that Qatar is economically better but perhaps, the blockade undermines that a little.



Economically better? Have you been to Qatar and the UAE? Please visit both, then give us an unbiased opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Khafee said:


> Economically better? Have you been to Qatar and the UAE? Please visit both, then give us an unbiased opinion.


But it isn't about visiting a country, right? It is my unbiased opinion as nothing is what it seems.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> That's not true, even Emirati's know and accept that Qatar is economically better but perhaps, the blockade undermines that a little.



Not saying that Qatar is poor by any means but their economy is much smaller and so is there native and non-native population.

Dubai and Abu Dhabi are in a different league compared to Doha with all due respect.

Qatar:

*GDP* $156.7 billion (nominal; 2016)[1]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Qatar

UAE:

*GDP* $407.2 billion (nominal; 2017)[1]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_the_United_Arab_Emirates

In other words, UAE has an economy almost 3 times as big.

In fact the economic size of UAE is half of the size of the Turkish (80 million people) economy. This speaks volume.

It is strange that I cannot find any source reporting what the Qatari "The Peninsula" is reporting about those 100 firms moving from UAE to Qatar. Which sane firm would move to Qatar today? Obvious fake/inaccurate news.

Why are the names of those 100 firms not mentioned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Saif al-Arab said:


> Not saying that Qatar is poor by any means but their economy is much smaller and so is there native and non-native population.


Population of UAE and Qatar should be considered as you have done previously, calling Qatar a tiny country. That's a great performance for a tiny country.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> Population of UAE and Qatar should be considered as you have done previously, calling Qatar a tiny country. That's a great performance for a tiny country.



Yes, however my aim was not to analyze Qatar's economy in depth or that of the UAE but solely to mention that UAE is well ahead (for whatever reasons) and that the news that you quoted makes no sense. It is obviously fake news similar to the fantasy of KSA/UAE/Bahrain/Egypt etc. invading a neighboring country which hosts one of the largest US bases in the world. As perfectly described by Abdulrahman al-Rasheed.

Qatar remains a tiny country geographically (not for European standards but for Arab standards) as well as in terms of population, in particular native/citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes,


See but then Qatar has no Dubai as well.


Saif al-Arab said:


> It is obviously fake news


I don't know but still better than Qatari supported Homosexual Jihad in Egypt report, don't you think?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> See but then Qatar has no Dubai as well.
> I don't know but still better than Qatari supported Homosexual Jihad in Egypt report, don't you think?



Ridiculous news exists on both sides, sadly. However most people know when the line is crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

bsruzm said:


> Population of UAE and Qatar should be considered as you have done previously, calling Qatar a tiny country. That's a great performance for a tiny country.


The reason I asked you to visit both countries is because statistics aside, when you visit both countries, you can see for your self, how foreigners are treated, and what is their quality of life.

Just as an example, the UAE has the second largest Iranian Expat population (400k~500k).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Khafee said:


> The reason I asked you to visit both countries is because statistics aside, when you visit both countries, you can see for your self, how foreigners are treated, and what is their quality of life.


I really don't like how foreigners are treated in any Gulf countries honestly. I will not elaborate.


Khafee said:


> Just as an example, the UAE has the second largest Iranian Expat population (400k~500k).


Expats aside, there are considerable amount of Iranian origin-Emirati's.


Saif al-Arab said:


> Ridiculous news exists on both sides, sadly. However most people know when the line is crossed.


I don't think most people do as in example of @somebozo or Homosexual Jihad report. The poor Egyptian, who hears it on TV, would believe it definitely. Don't you think? That's not so Arabic or it is exactly?

What do you think about Turki al-Faisali? He doesn't post since his arrest has been rumored?
Saudi royal lashes out at UAE, defends former crown prince bin Nayef


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> I really don't like how foreigners are treated in any Gulf countries honestly. I will not elaborate.
> Expats aside, there are considerable amount of Iranian origin-Emirati's.
> I don't think most people do as in example of @somebozo or Homosexual Jihad report. The poor Egyptian, who hears it on TV, would believe it definitely. Don't you think? That's not so Arabic or it is exactly.
> 
> What do you think about Turki al-Faisali? He doesn't post since his arrest has been rumored?
> Saudi royal lashes out at UAE, defends former crown prince bin Nayef



They are treated overall very well. If the opposite was the case (if foreigners were treated badly in the GCC), the GCC would not host some of the largest expat communities in the entire world. I am afraid that you are not familiar with the ground realities. I am not talking about Arab expat here but all kind of expats (non-citizens).

Mostly of Iranian Arab origin and from Southern Iran (genuine Persians, Baloch etc.) which are close to Arabs (Arabians in particular and Iraqis) and fully assimilated as well as having intermarried. No problem with that. This has also been the case the other way around (Southern Iran - even more in fact).

@Khafee

I think that individuals, princes or not, who are acting contrary to the interests of the state and people, should learn how to do so.

I believe that Erdogan is of a similar opinion since he has the record (closely followed by the Mullah's) when it comes to jailing dissidents.

That son of the late King Fahd should voice his support for MbS and forget bin Nayef.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

bsruzm said:


> I really don't like how foreigners are treated in any Gulf countries honestly. I will not elaborate.


Our population is 9.5m, and out of that Emiratis make up about 1.5m



bsruzm said:


> Expats aside, there are considerable amount of Iranian origin-Emirati's.



The are Sunnis, who left iranian persecution 5~6 generations ago, and today are Emirati first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Saif al-Arab said:


> That son of the late King Fahd should voice his support for MbS and forget bin Nayef.


So you mean he could be arrested? He seemingly was fine with MbS though?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> So you mean he could be arrested? He seemingly was fine with MbS though?



If princes can be executed they surely can be arrested. As can clerics and everyone else. Apparently, according to Qatari media, Bin Nayef (the former Crown Prince less than 3 months ago) is now jailed in his own Jeddah home.

BTW, I do not care about individual persons but the well-being of the country and people. Goes for all Arab countries. I have no allegiance to any political group or their opportunists. My allegiance is to Allah (swt), country and people and the Arab world and its well-being. I can disagree or not but weakening the country and thus the people cannot be tolerated unless the ruler is a unjust tyrant which is not the case with King Salman or MbS. Criticism is fine and even welcome (should be at least ) but outright hostile behavior cannot be tolerated in times like those let alone during a war (Yemen).

Qatari foreign policy in the Arab world has long been suicidal and it is time that they feel the consequences of the anger of their brothers and sisters. Hopefully they (current al-Thani leadership - the Qatari people are innocent of them) will learn this and not commit the same mistakes again.

Do I need to post more?






The one he is talking with is dead and his regime gone forever and the other was ousted and although he tries to rule using his son as a public figure, he too will be dealt with if he does not learn from his mistakes. However luckily for him he sold out his country to the Americans when they opened the Al-Udeid military base. So he is "safe" for now but only for the time being.

An ant should not bother a lion let alone a lion that has not harmed the ant yet although it easily could pre-1995.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Saif al-Arab said:


> I can disagree or not but weakening the country and thus the people cannot be tolerated unless the ruler is a unjust tyrant which is not the case with King Salman or MbS. Criticism is find and even welcome (should be at least) but outright hostile behavior cannot be tolerated in times like those let alone during a war (Yemen).


What is the biggest tribe in Saudi Arabia today? I heard that one of the senior figures of Shammari's said that "no authority can stop tribes to meet with each other." by pointing at blockade against Qatar. What do you think?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> What is the biggest tribe in Saudi Arabia today? I heard that one of the senior figures of Shammari's said that "no authority can stop tribes to meet with each other." by pointing at blockade against Qatar. What do you think?



This is disputed but the same tribes that used to live during and long before the time of Prophet Muhammad (saws) remain and newer ones (clans mainly but also some tribes) have emerged. 100's of ancient noble families, tribes, clans and dynastic families are well, safe and alive in KSA. House of Saud are the current rulers in a long list of rulers but they won't rule forever. Not only that their entire rule is dependent on the support and oath (ba'yah) that was given to them and the marriage ties that were established pre-Ibn Saud and post-Ibn Saud with those previously mentioned important families of KSA.

Relatives will not be prevented from engaging with each other or visiting each other like it was the case with Iraq (despite travel to Iraq being banned due to security situation) nor will/is that the case with Qatar. Or Syria. Or Yemen. However what is disappointing is the treatment of the current Qatari leadership of the Al-Ghofran tribe which lives in both Qatar and KSA.

BTW not long ago the former Emir of Qatar (father of the current one) visited his ancestral region (homeland of Al-Thani family) and his cousins in KSA (Najd):











In fact this visit occurred in late April of this year.

@Khafee

Once again there is no problem or hostility between the people. Rather the contrary. It is limited to regime policies and critics of regimes/policies. Even among the actual rulers despite the fact that there is a bond based on blood, marriage, religion, culture, language, geography, common present and future etc. that will always prevail eventually but it is a shame that certain Qatari policies have proven to be suicidal and negative for not only Qatar but the region and many Arab countries.

As for the blockade, I believe that movement of people of the GCC, should not have been included but I guess that the decision makers had their reasons for that. Anyway this has not stopped people from visiting each other or Qatari pilgrims from performing Hajj or Umrah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Saif al-Arab said:


> Once again there is no problem or hostility between the people of the region. It is limited to regime policies and even despite this there is a bond based on blood, marriage, religion, culture, language, geography, common present and future etc. that will always prevail eventually but it is a shame that certain Qatari policies have proven to be suicidal and negative for not only Qatar but the region and many Arab countries.


You all are in a grave danger including Qatar


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> You all are in a grave danger including Qatar



If you say so.

So is Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Saif al-Arab said:


> If you say so.
> 
> So is Turkey.


You will regret all these but I won't hear anything then. You better not forget this reply because I will remind when the time comes


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> You will regret all these but I won't hear anything then. You better not forget this reply because I will remind when the time comes



I don't think so. So you will safe some time for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

I have met so many young Saudi students in Western Europe. They were amazing. Intelligent, educated and incredibly warm-hearted people. I almost immediately felt a bond between us. But only Allah knows what is happening to these skilled people after they go back to Saudi Arabia. It's like they totally disappear. Where are they? Why are they silent? Do they have jobs in Saudi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

KediKesenFare said:


> I have met so many young Saudi students in Western Europe. They were amazing. Intelligent, educated and incredibly warm-hearted people. I almost immediately felt a bond between us. But only Allah knows what is happening to these skilled people after they go back to Saudi Arabia. It's like they totally disappear. Where are they? Why are they silent? Do they have jobs in Saudi?


Your mixing the intelligentsia with the political elite. You go around the world, the intelligentsia of every country/society will behave in the pleasant manner you had described. It's not exactly remarkable if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

KediKesenFare said:


> I have met so many young Saudi students in Western Europe. They were amazing. Intelligent, educated and incredibly warm-hearted people. I almost immediately felt a bond between us. But only Allah knows what is happening to these skilled people after they go back to Saudi Arabia. It's like they totally disappear. Where are they? Why are they silent? Do they have jobs in Saudi?


Have you kept contact with them? I also met a lot of nice and fine Turks in Europe.. where are they? are they working? what has happened to them?.. I have no idea, just hope they are fine.. since I lost contact with them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Qatar pays for outreach to U.S. Jews *

WASHINGTON — Qatar is paying $50,000 a month for outreach to the Jewish community to a prominent Jewish Republican operative, at a time when the Gulf nation is facing calls for isolation from other moderate Arabs and by conservatives in Washington.

“Engagement with Qatar can only be in the best interests of the United States and the Jewish community, as we cannot allow Qatar to be ostracized by its neighbors and pushed into Iran’s sphere of influence,” Nicholas Muzin, whose Stonington Strategies secured the contract, this week told O’Dwyer’s, a newsletter covering the PR industry.

Muzin, an observant Jew, is a rising star among conservative Republicans. He has served as a senior adviser to Sen. Tim Scott, R-S.C., and was an advisor to the presidential campaign of Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas and to the Republican caucus in the U.S. House of Representatives.

Pressure on Qatar in recent months has increased because of its openness to dealing with Iran, its ties with radical Islamist groups and because of the influence of the Al Jazeera news network, which is based in Qatar. The Trump administration has sent mixed signals on this issue, with President Donald Trump appearing to back Saudi-led efforts to isolate the country, while Secretary of State Rex Tillerson opposes them.

An array of pro-Israel figures in Washington have joined the effort to pressure Qatar to fall more in line with conventional Sunni Arab outlooks, as determined mostly by Saudi Arabia. Leading the lobbying is Bluelight Strategies, a PR outfit that often represents Jewish, Democratic and pro-Israel groups. One of Bluelight’s principles, Steve Rabinowitz, told JTA that his shop’s efforts, including a recent conference on Qatar, were wholly funded by Khalid Al-Hail, a Qatari businessman who is one of the leaders of the Qatari political opposition.

Qatar has for decades acted independently of others in the region, in part as a means of accruing leverage to resist pressure from the Saudis. This has led to its openness to dealing with Iran and the Muslim Brotherhood — but also with Israel. Qatar is one of the few Arab states where Israelis travel freely.

https://www.clevelandjewishnews.com...cle_5437d732-3921-524e-9f14-64a5340ce941.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*US writer: Qatar hated in Washington more than ever

http://www.alkhaleej.ae/alkhaleej/page/7c9b640f-7d82-4f83-a627-1b5563c10cf4*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


>


*



Thousands welcome back Sheikh Tamim in show of unity*


----------



## mike2000 is back

Saif al-Arab said:


> In fact the economic size of UAE is half of the size of the Turkish (80 million people) economy. This speaks volume.


Wow.....that's quite an achievement for such a small country. So UAE has half Turkeys(80million strong) Nominal GDP Which is the equivalent of Iran's GDP?
I never knew this. If so, why do people here call Gulf states Arab countries leaders dumb/foolish?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Accountant

mike2000 is back said:


> Wow.....that's quite an achievement for such a small country. So UAE has half Turkeys(80million strong) Nominal GDP Which is the equivalent of Iran's GDP?
> I never knew this. If so, why do people here call Gulf states Arab countries leaders dumb/foolish?


because this is half of the picture, Dubai was about to be bank corrupt in 2008 when Abu Dhabhi provided them money whereas Abu Dhabhi source of income is from Oil ...

In short if we keep out the Oil from UAE then they suerly have huge economic activity but the cost is even higher and they are continuously in unfavourable condition ... So if your revenue is high but you are a loss making entity then eventually you will be closed ... Same is the condition of UAE without oil ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

The Accountant said:


> because this is half of the picture, Dubai was about to be bank corrupt in 2008 when Abu Dhabhi provided them money whereas Abu Dhabhi source of income is from Oil ...
> 
> In short if we keep out the Oil from UAE then they suerly have huge economic activity but the cost is even higher and they are continuously in unfavourable condition ... So if your revenue is high but you are a loss making entity then eventually you will be closed ... Same is the condition of UAE without oil ...


But there are many developing countries out there who got massive oil/gas reserves and other natural resources as well, but they are still nowhere as wealthy as Gulf Arab states. Many developing countries are blessed with a lot a of natural resources some of them even more than UAE/Qatar and other gulf Arab states. There are countries like Venezuela, Nigeria,Congo, Iraq, Iran, many African countries etc who have a large abundance of natural resources but their people don't live a good life like they ought to and they suffer from rampant poverty/lack of job opportunities etc, compared to Gulf Arab states.
So it's not just having the resources it's knowing how to use it and the government providing the necessary environment to encourage investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Qatari Foreign Minister: The four countries offer Doha as a gift to Tehran*
Claimed that his country was being boycotted for its "progressive policy"

https://aawsat.com/home/article/1033926/وزير-الخارجية-القطري-الدول-الأربع-تقدم-الدوحة-هدية-لطهران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

mike2000 is back said:


> But there are many developing countries out there who got massive oil/gas reserves and other natural resources as well, but they are still nowhere as wealthy as Gulf Arab states. Many developing countries are blessed with a lot a of natural resources some of them even more than UAE/Qatar and other gulf Arab states. There are countries like Venezuela, Nigeria,Congo, Iraq, Iran, many African countries etc who have a large abundance of natural resources but their people don't live a good life like they ought to and they suffer from rampant poverty/lack of job opportunities etc, compared to Gulf Arab states.
> So it's not just having the resources it's knowing how to use it and the government providing the necessary environment to encourage investments.


Don't act like you have no clue about the strategic partnership between the West and the GCC states. Without sanctions, İran would be the richest country in the Middle East and by far one of the richest on this planet. This strategic partnership paved the way for the GCC states to become as rich as they are today and this happened due to the fact that all of these Arab Gulf states are effectively artificial puppet states controlled by Western capitals when it comes to major foreign policy decisions. 

Conspiracy theory, you say?

Bombarding Yemen is possible due to American approval and British assistance. Even your parliament and politicians are openly debating over your involvement. 

Riyadh and the Emirates wanted to invade Qatar but America didn't allow them to do so, according to the latest news articles. 

Kuwait invasion, Saudi's İran policy, the "secret silence" regarding Israel etc.

Hey, don't get me wrong, I'm a pragmatic dude. If it works, it works. But spare us with your plastic fulsome praise of GCC. 

But none of these Arab states is as dignified and cultivated as Iran. All of them combined aren't as much respected as Iran by educated and civilised people all around the globe. 

Just give the Iranians the same opportunities the West is providing for the GCC states and watch how Iran becomes one of the most influential state of the world, re-emerging on the world stage.


----------



## The SC

KediKesenFare said:


> Don't act like you have no clue about the strategic partnership between the West and the GCC states. Without sanctions, İran would be the richest country in the Middle East and by far one of the richest on this planet. This strategic partnership paved the way for the GCC states to become as rich as they are today and this happened due to the fact that all of these Arab Gulf states are effectively artificial puppet states controlled by Western capitals when it comes to major foreign policy decisions.
> 
> Conspiracy theory, you say?
> 
> Bombarding Yemen is possible due to American approval and British assistance. Even your parliament and politicians are openly debating over your involvement.
> 
> Riyadh and the Emirates wanted to invade Qatar but America didn't allow them to do so, according to the latest news articles.
> 
> Kuwait invasion, Saudi's İran policy, the "secret silence" regarding Israel etc.
> 
> Hey, don't get me wrong, I'm a pragmatic dude. If it works, it works. But spare us with your plastic fulsome praise of GCC.
> 
> But none of these Arab states is as dignified and cultivated as Iran. All of them combined aren't as much respected as Iran by educated and civilised people all around the globe.
> 
> Just give the Iranians the same opportunities the West is providing for the GCC states and watch how Iran becomes one of the most influential state of the world, re-emerging on the world stage.


Like if Iran didn't have those privileges with the Shah.. what has happened to it?
You want to deal with the west, you become their puppet, they give you what they want and take what they want (google about the Shah asking the US for Nuclear plants!).. if you do not like it, you oust them from your land, then they sanction you to death.. in this regard, the Arabs have been wiser that the Iranians..they took lessons from the Iraqi invasion of Kuwait and before that the Iranian revolution.. but you personally still have this grandiose sense of Persia as a false ego.. the Arabs will outsmart you in every field of life like they did when they have destroyed the Persian most arrogant empire on earth..Never forget that the Arabs are the sons of the fertile crescent civilisations as well as the Egyptian and other very old civilizations of the region that have preceded Persia which was based on their work by thousands of years.. the Islamic republic of Iran is perceived as a brotherly nation in Arab land, the politics do clash sometimes..the examples from Iraq, Syria, Algeria, or even the commercial links with the UAE are a small testimony to what I am saying.. just don't be arrogant by using Iran as a cover for your own inflated ego..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

KediKesenFare said:


> Don't act like you have no clue about the strategic partnership between the West and the GCC states. Without sanctions, İran would be the richest country in the Middle East and by far one of the richest on this planet. This strategic partnership paved the way for the GCC states to become as rich as they are today and this happened due to the fact that all of these Arab Gulf states are effectively artificial puppet states controlled by Western capitals when it comes to major foreign policy decisions.
> 
> Conspiracy theory, you say?
> 
> Bombarding Yemen is possible due to American approval and British assistance. Even your parliament and politicians are openly debating over your involvement.
> 
> Riyadh and the Emirates wanted to invade Qatar but America didn't allow them to do so, according to the latest news articles.
> 
> Kuwait invasion, Saudi's İran policy, the "secret silence" regarding Israel etc.
> 
> Hey, don't get me wrong, I'm a pragmatic dude. If it works, it works. But spare us with your plastic fulsome praise of GCC.
> 
> But none of these Arab states is as dignified and cultivated as Iran. All of them combined aren't as much respected as Iran by educated and civilised people all around the globe.
> 
> Just give the Iranians the same opportunities the West is providing for the GCC states and watch how Iran becomes one of the most influential state of the world, re-emerging on the world stage.


You are wrong. I'm not against any country in the region per se. I have no reason to. I'm just making an observation (as someone who has visited some of these gulf Arab states). 

Moreover, Its precisely because of the reasons you mentioned earlier that I said gulf Arab states leaders have been very smart and pragmatic, reason their country is where it is today with people all over the region and even overseas flocking there for job opportunities/better life. A country's government should try it's outmost to provide all the basic necessities and job opportunities for its citizens , that should be every government NUMBER 1 PRIORITY. The rest is meaningless/secondary. In this regard, I must say Gulf Arab states leaders have been the most successful in the Muslim world by a margin. 

Every country is where it is at the moment due to their leadership vision/policies and actions. So if Iran is lagging behind its precisely because of their leaders decisions/policies. They have only themselves to blame, nobody else.



KediKesenFare said:


> This strategic partnership paved the way for the GCC states to become as rich as they are today and this happened due to the fact that all of these Arab Gulf states are effectively artificial puppet states controlled by Western capitals when it comes to major foreign policy decisions


Wow....that's surprising coming from you. Using your logic your country Turkey is also a western puppet since TURKEY has been the ONLY MUSLIM COUNTRY on the planet to be a member of the "imperialist Christian NATO" and Turkey 's entire military industry and economy has been mostly geared towards the E.U and U.S and Turkey has been aspiring to be part of the E.U for a while now invane. 
Using your logic many will also argue that Turkey is a western puppet. 
That is an erroneous point of view. Since it's all about interests. Every sane country(not religious/ideology rules one) will always do what best serves their interests irrespective of what some individuals might say. 



KediKesenFare said:


> But none of these Arab states is as dignified and cultivated as Iran. All of them combined aren't as much respected as Iran by educated and civilised people all around the globe


I'm sorry to say this(it might sound harsh), but there is hardly any pride in porverty to be honest. 
To take an example citizens from Qatari, UAE, Bahrain etc are highly regarded and respected when they travel abroad than Iranians it New.Koreans etc. Since even in European countries they are viewed as wealthy visitors and not political immigrants/asylum seekers/economic migrants etc. Therein lies the main issue.

So at the end of the day , if your country is relatively poor, closed and deprived of good job opportunities or facing political turmoil forcing it's people to emigrate abroad for better living etc then that country's image will be negatively affected and it's people won't be highly regarded abroad. That's the sad truth. This can be seen even with the way citizens from closed poor Communist China of the 60s-90s were viewed compared to the way open increasigly wealthy capitalist China is increasingly viewed today. Life realities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> Like if Iran didn't have those privileges with the Shah.. what has happened to it?
> You want to deal with the west, you become their puppet, they give you what they want and take what they want (google about the Shah asking the US for Nuclear plants!).. if you do not like it, you oust them from your land, then they sanction you to death.. in this regard, the Arabs have been wiser that the Iranians..they took lessons from the Iraqi invasion of Kuwait and before that the Iranian revolution.. but you personally still have this grandiose sense of Persia as a false ego.. the Arabs will outsmart you in every field of life like they did when they have destroyed the Persian most arrogant empire on earth..Never forget that the Arabs are the sons of the fertile crescent civilisations as well as the Egyptian and other very old civilizations of the region that have preceded Persia which was based on their work by thousands of years.. the Islamic republic of Iran is perceived as a brotherly nation in Arab land, the politics do clash sometimes..the examples from Iraq, Syria, Algeria, or even the commercial links with the UAE are a small testimony to what I am saying.. just don't be arrogant by using Iran as a cover for your own inflated ego..



Why are you wasting your time on an individual who is envious of the Arab world (in particular the Arab Near East which Arabia is a key component of) having a history second to none and the GCC having living standards, wealth and economies (almost an economy the size of 2 trillion GDP (nominal) and the strongest and most influential historical and cultural legacy (Arab culture, language and civilization) in not only the region but the entire Muslim world?



mike2000 is back said:


> Wow.....that's quite an achievement for such a small country. So UAE has half Turkeys(80million strong) Nominal GDP Which is the equivalent of Iran's GDP?
> I never knew this. If so, why do people here call Gulf states Arab countries leaders dumb/foolish?



Because they are envious as their countries are far behind the GCC on almost every front despite often many times larger populations and similar resources.

However they have seen nothing yet. It will only improve and the same is the case with the entire Arab world. They will be left far behind eventually. Demographics alone will ensure this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

@mike2000 is back , why are you hiding behind some stupid Arabs? Have some balls, English


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> @mike2000 is back , why are you hiding behind some stupid Arabs? Have some balls, English



Those "stupid Arabs" are "stupid" because they are writing historical facts and describing the ground realities. Something that hurts you for obvious reasons.

What is stupid is for some Turkified and Arabized Anatolian (of whatever origins) to be obsessed about Arab affairs and wasting time on that while having absolute no influence on the ground. Even if you had an opinion it would be worthless as a foreigner for either party involved.

That's stupid. Very stupid. But please continue as I enjoy the comedy and your obsession about Arabs.

Sounds similar to the Mullah's here? You sure that you are not of Kurdish origin originally like your Zaza friend in that other friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Something that hurts you for obvious reasons.


No, reason but I honestly don't like how @mike2000 is back is exploiting Arabs.


----------



## gangsta_rap

SUMERIANS WERE TURKS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> No, reason but I honestly don't like how @mike2000 is back is exploiting Arabs.



Sure, I believe in your "concern". Similar to the Mullah "concern" next door.



GIANTsasquatch said:


> SUMERIANS WERE TURKS



Good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

The Accountant said:


> because this is half of the picture, Dubai was about to be* bank corrupt *in 2008 when Abu Dhabhi provided them money whereas Abu Dhabhi source of income is from Oil ...
> 
> In short if we keep out the Oil from UAE then they suerly have huge economic activity but the cost is even higher and they are continuously in unfavourable condition ... So if your revenue is high but you are a loss making entity then eventually you will be closed ... Same is the condition of UAE without oil ...



"*Bank Corrupt*" - Please explain, what does that mean?

Nonetheless, You couldn't be more wrong.

"*Currently, the non-oil sector contributes 70 per cent of the UAE’s GDP* with oil contributing the remaining. By 2021, the non-oil sector will contribute 80 per cent"

_http://gulfnews.com/business/econom...ution-to-gdp-to-swell-to-80-by-2021-1.2092158_


Secondly, with 70% of our GDP contribution from non oil, we are in a very good position, considering our local population is only 1.5m

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Accountant

Khafee said:


> "*Bank Corrupt*" - Please explain, what does that mean?
> 
> Nonetheless, You couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> "*Currently, the non-oil sector contributes 70 per cent of the UAE’s GDP* with oil contributing the remaining. By 2021, the non-oil sector will contribute 80 per cent"
> 
> _http://gulfnews.com/business/econom...ution-to-gdp-to-swell-to-80-by-2021-1.2092158_
> 
> 
> Secondly, with 70% of our GDP contribution from non oil, we are in a very good position, considering our local population is only 1.5m


Sir its not about economy but about revenue of the gov which were primarily being generated from oil, sale of property and other gov services but now gov is finding it realy difficult to make both ends meet and here comes the sales tax ... If everything is fine then why introducing sales tax on heavily inflated economy ? Isnt it counter productive ?

Believe me my friend UAE is not in a good shape they are trying it hard to maintain it but uae will be in lots of trouble when oil is gone ... Still i would say that out of all the arabs dibai shiekhs are much better infact genious as they made dubai one of the central city of the world out of the desert but it has alot of backing from abu dhabi oil resources ...


----------



## bsruzm

*Turkey's T-155 Firtina Howitzers enter Qatar during the early days of GCC crisis.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

bsruzm said:


> View attachment 428813
> 
> *Turkey's T-155 Firtina Howitzers enters Qatar during the early days of GCC crisis.*




I have no clue why Pakistan never opted for fritna..... its a monster... beautiful monster


----------



## bsruzm

Mrc said:


> I have no clue why Pakistan never opted for fritna..... its a monster... beautiful monster


There have been talks of Firtina II, I don't know the latest developments regarding it. According to C4 Defence, MKEK also announced 155mm Guided Projectile (GPS/INS, Laser Seeker) Project. Anyways, better no off-topic posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

*Saudi envoy emphasizes strong ties with Turkey*


----------



## mike2000 is back

bsruzm said:


> @mike2000 is back , why are you hiding behind some stupid Arabs? Have some balls, English


What are you on about? You didn't counter any of the points I made.



bsruzm said:


> No, reason but I honestly don't like how @mike2000 is back is exploiting Arabs.


Exploiting the Arabs? Me?
I'm lost now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

mike2000 is back said:


> What are you on about? You didn't counter any of the points I made.
> 
> 
> Exploiting the Arabs? Me?
> I'm lost now.


Why should I counter your tricks? Yep, get lost.


----------



## mike2000 is back

bsruzm said:


> Why should I counter your tricks? Yep, get lost.


Lol Ok if you say so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

The Accountant said:


> Sir its not about economy but about revenue of the gov which were primarily being generated from oil, sale of property and other gov services but now gov is finding it realy difficult to make both ends meet and here comes the sales tax ... If everything is fine then why introducing sales tax on heavily inflated economy ? Isnt it counter productive ?
> 
> Believe me my friend UAE is not in a good shape they are trying it hard to maintain it but uae will be in lots of trouble when oil is gone ... Still i would say that out of all the arabs dibai shiekhs are much better infact genious as they made dubai one of the central city of the world out of the desert but it has alot of backing from abu dhabi oil resources ...



I would like to believe you, but ground realities, and statistics, contradict your claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

Khafee said:


> I would like to believe you, but ground realities, and statistics, contradict your claims.


Lets agree to disagree ... Lets see how the future gets shape up ... 

In my previous role I was looking at revenues of APP (Arabian Penunsila and Pakistan) and we had a consistent revenue drop in our revenues despite of being market leaders except for our monopoly product and the reason of decline in our revenue was due to decline in business activities of our Clients (all the multinatinationals in FMCG, Telecom sector and in gov as well are our Clients and we ourselves were a fortune 500 company) ... Previously our overall growth target was focused on middle east but now we were consistently underperforming against budgets ... Most notably our social sector (gov projects + NGOs) business was on declining trends as both of the governments were continuously in budget constraints ...

I wish that our middle east brothers get strong economy but unfortunately gulf economy is oil-driven and only KSA is involved in the manufacturing of licensed products mostly,,, there is no R&D, designing and original products and nor the need is being felt ...

The issue of our Gulf state is with such a high standard of living they do not have Plan B yet (except for Dubai) for keeping the economy at such a high level in the post-oil world ... With regards to Dubai, it is too much dependant on external factors, external workforce, external companies, only service sector with such a huge expenditure ... Like crisis of 2009 leads to a situation where UAE was unable to meet both ends meets ... I understand you don't know me, therefore, my opinion does not matter to you but I am posting an analysis of Reuters for you :

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-e...-billion-of-dubais-debt-idUSBREA2F0EQ20140316


----------



## Khafee

The Accountant said:


> Lets agree to disagree ... Lets see how the future gets shape up ...
> 
> In my previous role I was looking at revenues of APP (Arabian Penunsila and Pakistan) and we had a consistent revenue drop in our revenues despite of being market leaders except for our monopoly product and the reason of decline in our revenue was due to decline in business activities of our Clients (all the multinatinationals in FMCG, Telecom sector and in gov as well are our Clients and we ourselves were a fortune 500 company) ... Previously our overall growth target was focused on middle east but now we were consistently underperforming against budgets ... Most notably our social sector (gov projects + NGOs) business was on declining trends as both of the governments were continuously in budget constraints ...
> 
> I wish that our middle east brothers get strong economy but unfortunately gulf economy is oil-driven and only KSA is involved in the manufacturing of licensed products mostly,,, there is no R&D, designing and original products and nor the need is being felt ...
> 
> The issue of our Gulf state is with such a high standard of living they do not have Plan B yet (except for Dubai) for keeping the economy at such a high level in the post-oil world ... With regards to Dubai, it is too much dependant on external factors, external workforce, external companies, only service sector with such a huge expenditure ... Like crisis of 2009 leads to a situation where UAE was unable to meet both ends meets ... I understand you don't know me, therefore, my opinion does not matter to you but I am posting an analysis of Reuters for you :
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-e...-billion-of-dubais-debt-idUSBREA2F0EQ20140316



Like I said, ground realities are very different. Secondly, There is a "Plan B," and a "Plan C," it's just not something I will discuss in public.

As for VAT - show me a country in the world, except GCC that does not have taxation. There is nothing wrong in diversifying govt revenues, at the same time, subsidies need to stop. Nonetheless, let's see if it actually happens.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

Khafee said:


> Like I said, ground realities are very different. Secondly, There is a "Plan B," and a "Plan C," it's just not something I will discuss in public.
> 
> As for VAT - show me a country in the world, except GCC that does not have taxation. There is nothing wrong in diversifying govt revenues, at the same time, subsidies need to stop. Nonetheless, let's see if it actually happens.
> 
> Regards


Yes, VAT is not an issue but an economy which is already suffering from high inflation its not good ... 

lets agree to disagree ...


----------



## The SC

Colonel Frank the commander of the US forces stationed at the Adid base in Qatar rejects the deployment of any military equipment within Qatar.. this came after the request of Khaled Al-Atiyeh..

 *اوليفيا مارتن*‏ @*oliviam77112719*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Qataris stand up to "Hamdeen" .. They declare their refusal to support the Muslim Brotherhood and relations with Iran
*
In a development that shows the isolation of the Hamdeen government and the connection of the Qatari people to its Arab Gulf roots, the Washington Institute for Research Studies revealed a unique opinion poll conducted in Qatar that was shocking to the Qatari regime. The majority refused the Qatari regime's support to the Muslim Brotherhood and rejected their government's relationship with the Iranian regime and Hezbollah.

https://sabq.org/القطريون-ينتفضون-على-الحمدين-ويعلنون-رفضهم-دعم-الإخوان-والعلاقات-مع-إيران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Hamad bin Jassim*: *We regret the establishment of the Al Jazeera channel and we face some mistakes in it*


----------



## yavar

*Qatar emir Hamad Al Thani: after blockade Iran was only country where we got foods, Medicine*


----------



## Muhammed45

yavar said:


> *Qatar emir Hamad Al Thani: after blockade Iran was only country where we got foods, Medicine*


These guys had decided to make them starve to death :




Did it for his people, hope they help Iraqis and Syrians to bring back stability and safety into their country once again and prepare for return of refugees to their homes.


----------



## mr.robot

MastanKhan said:


> Aa ni bhenaan larya---


Do you remember?  I do. 
I also remember the 16 cameras post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

